# The Official New Leaf Screenshot Thread!



## Caius

Post all your images of you, your town, or hanging out with your buddies!

*TIP!* Use the Nintendo 3DS Image Share tool to easily upload your screenshots from 3DS to Tumblr, Twitter, and Facebook! Then from those services, you can post your screenshots in this thread on TBT!
http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/


----------



## Tapa

Spoiler: Pictures here!







Here's a few I took on my first day... err, night.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler:  The town of Bebop!


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: Gallows and Jamie do Dallas


----------



## Sam

Oh my god. Did Canberra just use a south park reference!?...


----------



## spamurai

Awesome  I love Tapa's night screenshots! I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Hamusuta

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler: Gallows and Jamie do Dallas



Omfg I understand why they took so long translating now...
they were all like;
ADD ALL THE MEMES!


----------



## Sleepy

Spoiler


----------



## Aurynn

Lol, a harpsichord in a tent.


----------



## Hamusuta

Sleepy said:


> -snip-



Thats an interesting map...
And I love how when you pay off your tent, you have bee stings


----------



## spamurai

I want to keep the tent xD


----------



## Envy

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler:  The town of Bebop!



So, I'm curious - How did you get a picture that close up?


----------



## Toeto

Can somebody post a pic who plays on a regular 3ds? I just want to see how it looks.. I've only see the game on a 3dsXL.


----------



## Joey

Sleepy said:


> -snip-



You have a really good town map. I really want one like that and I am going to reset until I get something similiar.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, don't quote huge lines of pictures. If you want to comment on someone's pictures, delete them out of the quote.




Envy said:


> So, I'm curious - How did you get a picture that close up?



I was in a conversation with my neighbor, and I managed to take a screenshot while I was in my inventory trading with him.




Toeto said:


> Can somebody post a pic who plays on a regular 3ds? I just want to see how it looks.. I've only see the game on a 3dsXL.



My screenshots are from a normal 3DS.


----------



## legendarysaiken

I'm making a collection of screenshots to post and will do so soon.
This is so exciting


----------



## Mike!

Toeto said:


> Can somebody post a pic who plays on a regular 3ds? I just want to see how it looks.. I've only see the game on a 3dsXL.



The screenshot will look exactly the same whether it's from a regular 3DS or an XL - the resolution doesn't change.


----------



## spamurai

Mike! said:


> The screenshot will look exactly the same whether it's from a regular 3DS or an XL - the resolution doesn't change.



Yeh, the resolution won't change, only the scale differs which makes the quality appear different on each.

I'd be interested to see the same image on both screens, to scale, side by side...

I'm just curious


----------



## keybug55

I got a bee on my very first try, I was so amazed.


----------



## Snowbell

Okay, so I changed the date on my 3DS to October 5th because it's my favorite date that I use to start all my games. Don't hate. I'm changing it back to the actual date soon, I just wanted that date to be on my TPC. I took pretty many snapshots, and did a LOT of cool stuff today for the first time EVER!! Well, here's my town: Smokie!!!!! 

I found a Perfect apple on the first day! Planted it and the tree is growing nicely, so we'll see!

One of my villagers (I think it was Curt the bear) got me this "moose shirt", so I humored him and wore it

Isn't the sea horse cute?


----------



## Kabune

This is Day 1 in Kakariko Village:



Operation 'Mayor" complete, now to phase 2....


Virtual Boy..WHERES MY MASTA SWORD?!


Yay, i paid it out...now back to work...


Harry and I camp out til our favorite video game comes out.


My tiny tent soon to become my tiny house


----------



## kittycate

Smokie135 said:


> Okay, so I changed the date on my 3DS to October 5th because it's my favorite date that I use to start all my games. Don't hate. I'm changing it back to the actual date soon, I just wanted that date to be on my TPC. I took pretty many snapshots, and did a LOT of cool stuff today for the first time EVER!! Well, here's my town: Smokie!!!!!


YOU GOT KIKI I'M SO JEALOUS SHE'S MY FAVORITE


----------



## n00srac

Kabune said:


> This is Day 1 in Kakariko Village:



Oh my gosh we named our villages the same thing


----------



## Micah

I met my doppleganger tonight. o_0


----------



## Tapa

Some stuff from today.



Spoiler: Pictures and stuff


----------



## Octavia

Micah said:


>



This has to be the only disappointing thing I've noticed so far. Every face choice starts off with specific clothing and the same hair style. It'd be nice if they randomized it.


----------



## Joey

Octavia said:


> This has to be the only disappointing thing I've noticed so far. Every face choice starts off with specific clothing and the same hair style. It'd be nice if they randomized it.



Yeah, that would be much better.


----------



## Iced_Holly

These pics look awesome. As for me, I'm not going to post anything just yet. I'm going to wait at least a few days before I do.


----------



## Envy

Octavia said:


> This has to be the only disappointing thing I've noticed so far. Every face choice starts off with specific clothing and the same hair style. It'd be nice if they randomized it.



Yeah, and then you have to wait forever to get to even change your hairstyle. D:


----------



## SuperGamecube64

I'd say it should be illegal to make a game this relaxing, but then I'd be an outlaw.

Plenty more screenshots on the Facebook link in my signature.


----------



## SoreneX




----------



## TomoEGoto

Land Before Time reference?


----------



## Gnome

Progress on becoming a member of a quartet. If anyone has any long, black pants PM me, I'm interested in buying them.


----------



## Snowbell

*I can see why you like her--she's great! Definitely one of my favorites *



kittycate said:


> YOU GOT KIKI I'M SO JEALOUS SHE'S MY FAVORITE



I can see why you like her--she's great! Definitely one of my favorites


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: My first day in New Leaf








The first pic I took.

Townies:





















Scenery:




My lousy tent...








The night sky is so pretty in New Leaf. *-*





Clothes:




Looking snazzy~




Got the Blue Pikmin Hat from the fortune cookie!

Accomplishments:




Tree-planting ceremony~




I was surprised at how easy it was to pay off my loan this time...



This game is so much fun!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Yes I did catch it on my first day


----------



## Fox

ACCFSuperstar said:


> [Image]
> 
> Yes I did catch it on my first day



Nice! I remember them from Wild World


----------



## siderealotion

Looks like Nintendo ignored my request for a slingshovel.


...and I must have spent at least 2 or so hours just enjoying this game. C:


----------



## Bambi

siderealotion said:


> View attachment 4430
> Looks like Nintendo ignored my request for a slingshovel.




Love this shot!


----------



## Snowbell

siderealotion said:


> View attachment 4430
> Looks like Nintendo ignored my request for a slingshovel.
> 
> View attachment 4431
> ...and I must have spent at least 2 or so hours just enjoying this game. C:



Haha--I know right? It sucks when you can't even get the balloon presents yet! I tried to get one with my bug-catching net, but it didn't work


----------



## Octavia

Smokie135 said:


> Haha--I know right? It sucks when you can't even get the balloon presents yet! I tried to get one with my bug-catching net, but it didn't work



Until you do get the slingshot, keep trying. It is possible to pop the balloon when you're by the edge of the cliff.


----------



## Pixlplume

It's Bree! I love her house. I want it.

Yes Iggly, we totally should.

This is my sister, aka the mayor. Apparently, Isabelle gives you loads of stuff on the first day 

The aquarium, with a lovely shark (like 1/4 of them caught) 

Of course, in the end, we've all gotta grow out of our yellow tents.


----------



## Snowbell

Octavia said:


> Until you do get the slingshot, keep trying. It is possible to pop the balloon when you're by the edge of the cliff.



Whoa really? Sweet! Thanks, I didn't know!


----------



## Olivitess

Smokie135 said:


> Whoa really? Sweet! Thanks, I didn't know!



Yeah I remember seeing a video on the forums with a guy using his net to get the balloons.

And I think a ballon appears every hour at 4 mins past (12:04, 1:04, 2:04 etc) so you can stand by the cliff ready with the net.


----------



## Bambi

Lovin my town! House location is awesome (for me  ) Right by the waterfall and a river. Also no room for neighbours, nice and quiet


----------



## Fox

Bambi said:


> Lovin my town! House location is awesome (for me  ) Right by the waterfall and a river. Also no room for neighbours, nice and quiet
> 
> [Image]



Such a nice spot :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Bambi said:


> Lovin my town! House location is awesome (for me  ) Right by the waterfall and a river. Also no room for neighbours, nice and quiet
> 
> -snip-



Is it sad I can tell what your map looks like in the acres surrounding your house just by looking at your house placement?


----------



## Kolya

Day three... right? Yeah!

Having too much fun designing textures!


----------



## Gandalf

Bambi you're house location is amazing! Waterfall and river view.. So jealous right now!


----------



## SliceAndDice

Kolya said:


> Day three... right? Yeah!
> View attachment 4507
> Having too much fun designing textures!



Wow! The inside of your house looks amazing.  Did you design all the pictures on the wall yourself, or was it by using QR codes?
Loving it either way. On the other hand... I love every picture shown here so far.


----------



## AbleSister

I got the game earlier than expected


----------



## Octavia

A fun first day.


----------



## AbleSister

Octavia said:


> A fun first day.



Seriously, how do you fall on the ground or something?


----------



## Fox

Finally got my game! Here's where my house will be, right next to the beach!


----------



## JameSdEke

Fox said:


> Finally got my game! Here's where my house will be, right next to the beach!
> 
> View attachment 4581



Did not know house starts as tent. Made my day... 25 and a half hours 'til my eShop download!


----------



## Fox

Here are the rest of my screenshots from today


The first bug I caught on this game  One of my favourites


Isabelle gave me some cherries, so I’ve started my orchard!


Managed to get two flying presents today! Both were Balloon Sofas though >.>


…and that brings my first day to an end :3 I got a Mario Pipe also 



JameSdEke said:


> Did not know house starts as tent. Made my day... 25 and a half hours 'til my eShop download!



Glad to see you've joined James


----------



## Yurusumaji

I got a whole bunch today. 


Spoiler



It's a nice starter home ... and this is like my 5th outfit already. 





Construction site for the awesome new fountain I funded all by myself! Booyah!





These guys were all gathered around and then when I showed up they scattered. Conspiracy? I do hate these three.





Caught the tip about popping balloons on the cliffside with a net. It looks good on me, right?





Bella is my favorite resident, she can call me whatever she wants.





Blathers makes me laugh every time.





PFFTHAHAHAHA!!! DAT FACE!





Woop woop, some of my big'uns!





Lake fishies.





Birdwing Butterfly! Gunna need to catch another one on Saturday.





Urk. Shut up, Frank (smug personality).





First completed skeleton, Sabretooth Tiger.







My Town Map


Spoiler


----------



## darkrangeresp

I recently unlocked the boat to the island.  I got one look at that Crazy turtle and decided I had better get my life jacket on.


----------



## TomoEGoto

I found Gulliver the other day. Apparently he was looking for Ireland but landed up on my beach. 
Well, it beats trying to shoot him down from the sky and him ruining your orchard of peaches that you managed to find with the help of a villager.

Honestly though? I'm glad he's back to being a sailor now.


----------



## Fox

TomoEGoto said:


> I found Gulliver the other day. Apparently he was looking for Ireland but landed up on my beach.
> Well, it beats trying to shoot him down from the sky and him ruining your orchard of peaches that you managed to find with the help of a villager.
> 
> Honestly though? I'm glad he's back to being a sailor now.



I haven't seen him yet, I'm hoping I will soon though


----------



## Elloriee

Tripped a lot today...Can't tell you how many pictures i've taken of me tripping. I think the animation is hilarious! Then I visited one of my friend's towns. We went to the island and then came back to go to club lol. Had a lot of fun today!


----------



## Elloriee

Another funny thing Kappn said


----------



## Fox

Elloriee said:


> View attachment 4621View attachment 4623
> Tripped a lot today...Can't tell you how many pictures i've taken of me tripping. I think the animation is hilarious! Then I visited one of my friend's towns. We went to the island and then came back to go to club lol. Had a lot of fun today!



Is it raining in the first screen? Looks like it is :3 I haven't had it rain in my town yet 
Nice bug catch! Hopefully I'll catch one soon too


----------



## Elloriee

Fox said:


> Is it raining in the first screen? Looks like it is :3 I haven't had it rain in my town yet
> Nice bug catch! Hopefully I'll catch one soon too



Yup! Rained all day today. It was really gloomy in my town.


----------



## Joey

TomoEGoto said:


> View attachment 4618
> 
> I found Gulliver the other day. Apparently he was looking for Ireland but landed up on my beach.
> Well, it beats trying to shoot him down from the sky and him ruining your orchard of peaches that you managed to find with the help of a villager.
> 
> Honestly though? I'm glad he's back to being a sailor now.



What was he saying about Ireland?


----------



## spamurai

Few screen shots of my first day 
Already got a FireBar... The fire balls spin and play mario music xD


----------



## Fox

spamurai said:


> Few screen shots of my first day
> Already got a FireBar... The fire balls spin and play mario music xD



WANT.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Eeee got my game today! 











The shirt I arrived in was hideous, so I took a well needed trip to Able's, I wish you could get a part time job working there haha!


----------



## spamurai

Bubble Pop said:


> Eeee got my game today!
> 
> The shirt I arrived in was hideous, so I took a well needed trip to Able's, I wish you could get a part time job working there haha!



That would be sweet


----------



## Wish

look at those two fish gettin' it on
I built two bridges
me and nick
me and juyeon


----------



## Joey

Can't wait till tomorrow when I will be posting screenshots here


----------



## Anna

Joey said:


> Can't wait till tomorrow when I will be posting screenshots here



And me aswell!


----------



## Sam

Me three!


----------



## WeiMoote

Day 4... My mayor became a couch potato...


----------



## Fox

WeiMoote said:


> Day 4... My mayor became a couch potato...
> 
> View attachment 4675




Love the tshirt!


----------



## Bubble Pop

Shade detected! Haha!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hanging out with Pelshko! :> matching hats (coincidence) because we are awesome potatoes c:


----------



## WeiMoote

Fox said:


> Love the tshirt!



Thanks! Once I get Sable's QR Code thingy unlocked, I'll share it with you guys!


----------



## Fox

Caught over 12 different bug types today ^_^ Proud!

I started my hybrid flowerbed project today too!

I was given some lovely gifts!

My friends James and Joe came over to hang out. Joe stole James’ shark 

Chikubi visited and brought me lots of fruit :3:3:3


----------



## spamurai

Fox said:


> I was given some lovely gifts!



:O OMG OMG OMG OMG Triforce *_*


----------



## Fox

spamurai said:


> :O OMG OMG OMG OMG Triforce *_*



IT STILL MAKES THE NOISE. AND IT STILL SPINS AROUND.


----------



## spamurai

Fox said:


> IT STILL MAKES THE NOISE. AND IT STILL SPINS AROUND.



I NEED this in my life xD 
I haven't really got any cool items yet except the Fire Bar xD


----------



## Fleiding




----------



## erin49215

First hybrid :3


----------



## WeiMoote

erin49215 said:


> View attachment 4696
> 
> First hybrid :3



Cool, it seems the Round Glasses are being popular...


----------



## Octavia

Today was pretty fun.


----------



## Elloriee

A new villager moved in today. Her name's Pashmina. She's the new Uchi personality. Then I saw Pete. And I also took a picture of my house.


----------



## TomoEGoto

Well now... It appears King Julian has learned to... internet.


----------



## Sam




----------



## Joey




----------



## spamurai

Joey said:


> View attachment 4741



He looks like he's plotting evil plans xD


----------



## Toeto




----------



## Fox

Toeto said:


> View attachment 4745



This is so cute, haha


----------



## Zoella

Perhaps this is worthy of my first post> <'
I made a new shirt today. A jeremy scott one hehe.


----------



## Trundle

Here's an album of my first 50 screenshots. Notice the misspelled title and the lack of organization!
http://imgur.com/a/olPGh


----------



## Elloriee

Joey said:


> View attachment 4741



Oh...my...god.. YOU HAVE RUBY *-*!! So Jealous!


----------



## denicrossing

Here are some of my screenshots.


----------



## Fox

denicrossing said:


> Here are some of my screenshots.
> View attachment 4773




:O Is that a Dorado in the middle?


----------



## denicrossing

Yeah I caught about five of those today.


----------



## Fox

denicrossing said:


> Yeah I caught about five of those today.



I haven't found any yet -.-;


----------



## Superpenguin

There's a lot so Spoiler:


Spoiler


----------



## Fox

My first hybrid appeared today  Orange Cosmos!


New villager  his name is Phil


My bamboo is growing nicely ^_^


Running about in my frog hat :3


A spot of fishing to end my night


----------



## Mario.

me completing community project 

me catching a shrimp

completing community project bench 

i found gulliver on the beach 

me completing community project


----------



## Octavia

Superpenguin said:


>



Cracks me up whenever I come across pictures of ceremonies like this.


----------



## erin49215

Pascal is my favorite.


----------



## Jake




----------



## siderealotion

I think my character is a farter. I'm serious.


----------



## Jake

it looks like ur in ur underwear...


----------



## spamurai

Some recent screenshots I took:


----------



## Superpenguin

Time for "Living In The Same Town As Canberra!"



Spoiler





































[URL=http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/Penguin7788/media/AnimalCrossingNewLeaf068_zps10095059.jpg.html]
	






[/URL]



...and here are what my other villagers have been saying about Canberra:


Spoiler


----------



## denicrossing

Moar photos!


----------



## Zoella

I got a tan!






But I don't want one :c


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Spoiler:  Tsuville


----------



## Fox

denicrossing said:


> Moar photos!
> 
> View attachment 4831



Nice! I caught my first Dorado today too  Took the same kind of screenshot haha




Zoella said:


> I got a tan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want one :c



Are those hybrids on the right? They look cool  Can't wait until I grow some more


----------



## TomoEGoto




----------



## Fox

TomoEGoto said:


> View attachment 4844



Nice flower garden! Looks super cool


----------



## Odette

I'm already BFF's with Diana, we're even b****ing about the ugly villagers together.














Bullying Tabby...


----------



## BlueBear

How do i post screenshots I took on my 3ds, I have a few to share


----------



## Fox

BlueBear said:


> How do i post screenshots I took on my 3ds, I have a few to share



Follow the steps listed here: http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/#section02wrap


----------



## BlueBear

Thanks so much, I'll post pictures shortly


----------



## Chelyn

Why??
Mike (my hb) gets Rocket and I get Pietro right next to my house! 



Family streetpasses


----------



## Joey

Coco has a weird house :/ 





Got 71 points 

I got this by looking in Chief's wardrobe


----------



## Superpenguin

Erik is unable to find his Socket Wrench.


----------



## Fox

Joey said:


> I got this by looking in Chief's wardrobeView attachment 4862



You have Chief?! So jealous ;O;


----------



## Jake




----------



## Yurusumaji

Completed my new Cobblestone Bridge.





Uh ... okay, Kapp'n.





Woop! My second badge!





I love the island.









Oh, it ... it's a secret?


----------



## KlopiTackle

I don't look so weird anymore.


----------



## denicrossing




----------



## Fox

Midna Mask! :3


Bug Crew


New pet xP


I won the Bug Off 


Heading home~


----------



## KlopiTackle

How does a double rainbow even work?


----------



## maarowak

Joey said:


> Coco has a weird house :/ View attachment 4858




ohmyGOD you have Coco
I love her house
bububu Coco my sweet bunny ;___________;


----------



## Kiwi

Is it winter yet?



Visited my sister's town, Tookuni ~


----------



## Fox

Kiwi said:


> View attachment 4938
> Is it winter yet?
> Visited my sister's town, Tookuni ~



Love those hats :3 I'd buy them anyway, winter or not, haha.


----------



## Gizmodo

Ok Timbra


----------



## Fox

My orchard is doing nicely 


Admiring all the fish I’ve caught.


IT WONT STOP CHASING ME .-.


I am the evil mastermind of this town!


Twice the beetles. Twice the sneakiness.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Here's some personal favorites of mine. Might add more pictures in the future. 

My first night in a tent and Eloise visiting me.


----------



## Julie

Me trying to achieve life goals


----------



## momonoguiko

Forgot to take the SS when it was showing the date u_u


Hamphrey is so cute that I want to bite him ?w?


----------



## Yurusumaji

Aww, Hamphrey IS cute. He looks like a cranky old man.

Your residents are all so cute and colorful!


----------



## denicrossing




----------



## Octavia




----------



## spamurai

:O It rained in your town today?

Rain and thunder storms are so cute on AC


----------



## Yurusumaji

The moon was beautiful last night.





Teehee! Digby is so cute in her raincoat!





Erm, Mott, your house ...





Serenade me, Kapp'n.


----------



## Coni

My first day  





I needed to rest after 3 consecutive bee attacks o_o


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Late night fun


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ill just place this here and be on my way


----------



## Joey

Fishing.

Bad Luck

Coco had fleas.


Me fanning myself after coming out of the train station.


----------



## Superpenguin

These are the Top Stories in town this week:




I redeisgned this couch to "British". I hate it. Eloise bought it later on. Then this morning I see that she put it up for sale in Re-Tail. Kyle is now the owner of this couch.




I got Gayle to move in. She chose her spot today, it's somewhat behind my house, but that's a fine spot.


----------



## Bambi

Superpenguin said:


> These are the Top Stories in town this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redeisgned this couch to "British". I hate it. Eloise bought it later on. Then this morning I see that she put it up for sale in Re-Tail. Kyle is now the owner of this couch.



I love that couch! lol.


----------



## Snowbell

I've been busy lately!!  SO MUCH FUN THOUGH ♥♥♥


----------



## Snowbell

Pic 1-5 I've been getting progressively more tan until. . .
Oooo hybrid!
Pic 2: won the Bug-Off with a Birdwing butterfly
Pic 3: starfishy!!
Pic 4: ma crib 
Pic 5: Awww Kiki's such a sweetheart!


----------



## Saralie

That Kiki is one catty cat!


----------



## eyeplaybass

siderealotion said:


> I think my character is a farter. I'm serious.
> 
> View attachment 4816
> View attachment 4818
> View attachment 4819


BAHAHA! I laughed so hard! And I'm at the office... *looks around* Okay I don't think anybody suspects me for animal crossing at work.


----------



## Luna27Moon

*Omg creepy*

ok this is just freaky. Pikachu's Mask?


----------



## Roel

You have to go to i.nintendo.net to upload screens right? It doesn't work on my 3DS! Who has this too?


----------



## HaloKatzchen

Fox said:


> View attachment 4791
> My bamboo is growing nicely ^_^



YOU CAN GET BAMBOO?!

How do I make this happen?!


----------



## Mikuru514

XD He wouldn't wake up so we had to get creative.


----------



## Bambi

My first Design. I love designing clothing based off accessories so when I got the nurses hat I had to make a little dress to go with it  (Sorry for the blurry picture, taken with phone >.<)


----------



## Solar

My friend, Lucy, and I dancing at Club LOL

Who doesn't love DJ KK?

We had a lot of fun at the island!

OMG MARSHAL UBER KAWAII

SO apparently while I was at Main Street, my villagers decided to have a party at my bridge and not invite their mayor. Rude much?


----------



## TomoEGoto

(Finally caught two!)


----------



## Octavia

It seems Kapp'n enjoys getting his name yelled in his ear, unlike every other villager.


----------



## Colorflow

I've been a very busy mayor. xD


The opening of my first bridge! My house is actually two paces south of this, so it's really nice.


The opening of our new bench! This "park" I've created is very pretty. Relaxing here. ^^


This is part of my garden near my home. I'm trying to get more hybrids. ><

-Kat ​


----------



## Joey




----------



## Roel

Sharks!





Town flag 





(I caught 4 sharks)
















Cuties


----------



## Burleaf

Here are a couple pics in my new outfit. I think I look incredible!  





Burleaf


----------



## eyeplaybass

Burleaf said:


> Here are a couple pics in my new outfit. I think I look incredible!
> 
> View attachment 5152
> 
> View attachment 5151
> 
> Burleaf


Did you design that? It is pretty incredible, that's for sure!


----------



## Burleaf

eyeplaybass said:


> Did you design that? It is pretty incredible, that's for sure!



Yeap! I designed it after finding the mask in the accessories shop. It looked like an Incredible mask, so I made an Incredible shirt for it. 

As soon as I get the pic thing unlocked with the Able sisters I will put it in the Able section here on the forums.

Burleaf


----------



## Yurusumaji

I'm a balloon murderer.





My villagers looking on (Mott was actually singing) as I am being attacked by bees.





Those eyes ...





Holy dig spots, Batman!





Dream Suite was finally built.





Walt's amazingly terrible house placement.





Erm, sure thing ... o.o;;





Always a good look for me. Yay, Zen Bell completed!


----------



## spamurai

Burleaf said:


> Here are a couple pics in my new outfit. I think I look incredible!
> View attachment 5152
> View attachment 5151
> Burleaf



These are excellent! Awesome stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some latest shots from Mt. Echo and the Island:


----------



## Yurusumaji

spamurai said:


>



I am super duper jelly of your orchard.


----------



## Zen

http://i.imgur.com/Pk1drNi.gif


----------



## Colorflow

*Merry, you're really quite silly. xD*



*My house is looking up! Also, cameo by a dress pattern I found online. It's super cute!
*


*Finished paying off my third bridge! Also in my uniform, which is currently my favorite. ^^*​


----------



## Ferien

She didn't seem too pleased that I went to find her 3 a.m. at night.





Pssttt. Jacques is right next to you, why don't you do it yourself?





That's cause I dug it.





Naw. I'll just watch you suffer.


----------



## momonoguiko

My first project done ~/o/



The grand opening... with nobody (at least Isabelle was there, I love her even more now u.u)



... D:


----------



## Mokuren

Here are some pictures from Merupuri  



Spoiler



First day as a major!
View attachment 5260

View attachment 5261

First trip to a friends town! 
View attachment 5263

View attachment 5264


----------



## spamurai

Got my first Badge today 





And my second Badge lol





Gathering at my Town, last night 





Check out my Rare Tree Stump


----------



## Bambi

spamurai said:


> Got my first Badge today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second Badge lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gathering at my Town, last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my Rare Tree Stump




I'm in love with those thick glasses, I wear them all the time! They look SOOOO cute with the link hat!


----------



## Colorflow

*The exterior of my house. There's a lot more trees and pretties around here, but the camera won't show that.
Still a work in progress!*



*Cyrus finished modifying my Rococo set! Now, to find non-set pieces to add in. Statues and paintings, methinks.*​


----------



## momonoguiko

@Colorflow

Your house is gorgeous, looks like candy made <3


----------



## pokefloote

Who knew Pancetti was the type to join petty street gangs?​


----------



## Jedo

pokefloote said:


> View attachment 5319
> 
> Who knew Pancetti was the type to join petty street gangs?​



LOL, too perfect. Love how she is just like: What the hell do you think you are doing?


----------



## Mokuren

I need our help!

I really don't know what to do with my bamboo forest. I think it looks ugly but there is already this stone thing build and yes... What I have planed was a hot spring and a japanese clock in the bamboo forest and as well a japanese bridge instead of the stone bridge but somehow it looks not so good...

I have to ask for improvments and why this looks so wrong!


----------



## spamurai

Check out the Gamecube xD


----------



## WeiMoote

spamurai said:


> Check out the Gamecube xD



I have the Game Shelf, too! (I have mine next to the TV), plus, if you customize it at Re-Tail... the color of the Gamecube changes, too!


----------



## Anna

Some of my fav pics so far!


Spoiler









Thank you Renee.. 






Hehehe






This felt so strange..






I hope you are talking about fish Rosie..






This was at 1am and only Chow turned up ;'(






A better turn out!


----------



## Yurusumaji

Isabelle, why you so cute?! Summer Solstice was nice.













The crown showed up at Labelle's! Whoop! I got the mannequin the same day. 













Oohh, cool hybrid!


----------



## Octavia

I like your bamboo forest, Mokuren. I think the issue is just the ground patterns kind of clash around it. Maybe that's why it look bad to you. 

















It took a long time, but I'm pleased with how Kiki and Jiji turned out.


----------



## maarowak

Uhmmmm, perhaps if you planted the bamboo in a more organized fashion (like tree orchards), and changed the paths? (to Mokuren)


----------



## Feraligator

Tapa said:


> View attachment 4399


You have Benjamin!? I want him so bad!


----------



## Janna

Holy crud, Octavia, care to share your halo with this poor soul? ; Baha but anyways, awesome screens!


----------



## Nymph

Octavia said:


> It took a long time, but I'm pleased with how Kiki and Jiji turned out.



Ahhh it's lovely! n_n


----------



## Kiwi

My villagers always want to trade/buy/sell stuff when I meet them near this bridge xD


Spoiler


----------



## Nicole.

Spoiler: Er..yes..why? o.O


----------



## Nicole.

Spoiler: My Animal Crossing Life


----------



## Superpenguin




----------



## Yurusumaji

Nicole_AC. said:


> View attachment 5462



How pretty! Do want. ^_^


----------



## maarowak

awwwwwyissssssssss

a+ husbando


----------



## Yurusumaji

I used the Dream Suite today. It was fascinating.





OH GOD!





Woop! New flag!


----------



## Octavia

What is this sign for? The photobooth or Katrina? If the former, I wonder why it was removed.










The fully grown town tree is beautiful.


----------



## Karmakerosene

I bet you can't guess what I named my town.


----------



## MajorD

Still very early days for me, I got the game fairly late!

Checkin' out my fishies...






I love Kappn' quotes... I screenshot so many





Early housing days, bright and messy 





Placeholder paving til I unlock QR codes 





Flowers are starting to happen


----------



## OpheHon




----------



## Superpenguin

Canberra is selling her family. O_e


----------



## AlanS181824

I love this game


----------



## Hirisa

Three images, so I spoilered them for brevity. 


Spoiler




My scary tanuki figurine.
 
Goodness I love Molly.

Ah, tourism!


----------



## momonoguiko




----------



## Prof Gallows




----------



## Kaiaa

Sorry, Zell, secrets out!


----------



## Fleiding




----------



## AlexanderPie

Back from the Summer Solstice a few days ago.


----------



## Colorflow

*I finally got my Crown today! I think it's time to dye my hair, though. ^^ Maybe pink?*


*Just enjoying the great outdoors~ *​


----------



## pocky

ohohoh, time to post my favorite shots


----------



## Bubble Pop

Yay, come and visit Lostlorn guys! ^^


----------



## Colorflow

*

I'm still working on my room layout, but I think I'm almost done. ^^ I just need a few paintings and misc. items~



The exterior of my house! I've built all the rooms, so this is as big as it will get... that is, until it becomes a castle!



I went back to the island today with my good friend Asami. ^^ I'm helping her save up for Mermaid furniture~



I love gardening. (*?・ｖ・)



I also did some last-minute tours with my brother! I'm glad he plays too.​*


----------



## AlexanderPie

Double rainbow all the way!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I posted it on Tumblr so some of you may have seen this already c:  this one, at least ^^ Rudy being cute as always x3


Dawes thank you :>


----------



## Deca

my personal screenshot oty. 
imagine running through your town and then theres a hamster sleeping on a tree stump
(i didnt even know it was possible)


----------



## Yurusumaji

I made a thing!





I love trolling my villagers.





Uh... what. o.o





Yay, rose garden!





The only special stump I kept.





I get trapped in the shops a lot.









I've received two of these from my villagers.





The Zen Garden is adorable!


----------



## Snowbell

Long story short: There was a rainbow at my town, I played hide-and-seek with some of my villagers, I visited many people's towns and in one there was the coffee shop!
I also went to the island with some awesome friends--we rocked at all the tours!!  SO much fun!!


----------



## Bambi

Deca said:


> View attachment 5765
> 
> my personal screenshot oty.
> imagine running through your town and then theres a hamster sleeping on a tree stump
> (i didnt even know it was possible)



OMG that is the cutestt hing ever!!!! I thought her name was Soleil?? She is my favorite villager! Your so lucky!


----------



## Joey




----------



## Superpenguin




----------



## Yurusumaji

Superpenguin said:


>



Ha ha! Bully.


----------



## Deca

Bambi said:


> OMG that is the cutestt hing ever!!!! I thought her name was Soleil?? She is my favorite villager! Your so lucky!



I'm playing the german version and most (though not all) names differ from yours.


----------



## darkfire25




----------



## darkfire25




----------



## Yurusumaji

Gulliver showed up today. He was going to 'Merica, so he was talking about Hollywood and how all our films about the high seas end with the ship sinking (Titanic reference?).

















Bella's door was open and she was sleep while standing up in the middle of her house.





Omg I got the pink wetsuit!


----------



## Hirisa

I guess Chann wasn't feeling the saccharine vibe of the town she dreamt of.


----------



## Deca

The first time ever I saw 3 of these beetles in a row. Sorry for the lack of quality but I took this in 3D and the 2D picture doesnt show the tree on the very left.


----------



## spamurai




----------



## StiX




----------



## KlopiTackle




----------



## Fox

360 view of my DLC/Version Exclusives room  Includes completed 7-11 and Campus sets!


----------



## chriss

*Erik Appreciation Post*



I warned him not to go up there but he didn't listen.



Erik visits my home ♥


----------



## pocky

Beau and I have so much in common...


----------



## Lucious

Haha Beau is cute!


----------



## Yurusumaji




----------



## TomoEGoto




----------



## Silvana

It has been raining for 3 days straight. Ugh.


----------



## Mirror

Image dump! 





.




I caught two of my villagers sleeping standing up, so adorable.




I found out somebody had the same town name as me, so I took this picture as a joke... Except I did kinda spend months on my town's name. Sigh. 




Roscoe's eyes when he's angry... *Shivers*




Villagers in this game are ridiculous! My response: "lol, no."




Oh my, Sable... I thought this game was for kids.


----------



## Jake




----------



## XTheLancerX

Jake. said:


>



Ermmm...

^That's all I have to say. How'd you do it? :O


----------



## Hirisa

So, my husband bought an awesome fake painting. 


The coffee at this joint was strong! 


Relaxing at home.


----------



## kidcryptid

StiX said:


>



I want that hat!!! What's it called?


----------



## pokefloote

Went to a friend of mine's town for Tanabata. The event item is a furniture called "Bamboo Grass" (if I'm remembering it right) and it looks like the bamboo seen in the prop. (Bamboo with paper wishes hanging from it)

Then my girlfriend came over and displayed her feelings towards me. She's so nice.


----------



## hijessicarose

Enjoying my first rainbow in town

Ninja Edit: Don't judge my misshaped house, I'm adding another room tomorrow haha.


----------



## kidcryptid

hijessicarose said:


> View attachment 6242
> 
> Enjoying my first rainbow in town
> 
> Ninja Edit: Don't judge my misshaped house, I'm adding another room tomorrow haha.


Everything about that is adorable.

Here are a few shots of us hanging out in the Kilwala's JPN village


----------



## StiX

kidcryptid said:


> I want that hat!!! What's it called?



I think it's called "Blue Cap"

Another screenshot!


----------



## spamurai

Jake. said:


>



:O HOW?


----------



## TomoEGoto

kidcryptid said:


> Everything about that is adorable.
> 
> Here are a few shots of us hanging out in the Kilwala's JPN village



I kinda wish they kept the original name, but I suppose I can see why they went with the change. 
... Oh wait, the event's today? Is this item reordable?


----------



## Littlemyuu

Me and Elvis, the Bug masters!


Mayor Maile just this morning looking for  a bug, request by Goldie!


my mini park, in front of the station~


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I don't take screenshots often because I'm always lost in the excitement of the moment and forget to do it! This one is of Skinny's home. Wallpaper and the dress on display are Skinny's original designs. 



Even though Skinny's received a few badges, this one made me happiest. Because I love flowers and taking care of them.



And I love coffee as much as Skinny does! Can't live without it. 



I have no idea when Zingzang achieved perfect town status. Skinny only checked with Isabelle after discovering a Jacob's Ladder. 



Does anyone else also always feels unseasonably happy to pay off those crazy loans to expand the house? I usually stop at this screen to enjoy the happy moment. 



Skinny's house has all the rooms now. But she's not in a big hurry to expand them to the largest size possible. Small rooms feel more cosy, she says!


----------



## hijessicarose

Littlemyuu said:


> View attachment 6262
> Me and Elvis, the Bug masters!
> 
> View attachment 6263
> Mayor Maile just this morning looking for  a bug, request by Goldie!
> 
> View attachment 6267
> my mini park, in front of the station~



Omg that mini park<333 I love it!


----------



## kidcryptid

This is how you correctly karate kick in AC:NL


----------



## Moon Dreamer

support the pink


----------



## ACking

Those awkward moments when you walk in on someone sleep talking....


----------



## Joey

Okay Sparro...

Reset Center

Katie is too small for the faceboard xD


Went to Blaire's birthday party and then came back later and it looks like Blaire and Coco decided to change up the room.


----------



## Lisha

Butt clouds, butt clouds everywhere.


Blathers (why did I call him Brewster wth) is so funny~!


This is why Apple is one of my favourite animals ever.


Hybrids:


----------



## majnin




----------



## Littlemyuu

E..Elvis just walked into my house, out of nowhere. Heart attack~


Sing along! Elvis is here~


Its ok Elvis! anytime!


----------



## Hirisa

My alt character modeling the ever-popular bow wig with (imo) a much cooler accessory: The Beak.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today, Skinny started working part-time at the cafe! She had a blast.


----------



## Erica

I was walking and I absolutely had to take a picture because of that balloon. It's perfect!


----------



## Gizmodo

My main room  egyptian themed, has K.K Oasis playing too
Sat on my throne with a lucky cat near..
need the wallpaper and other items still though


----------



## Chris

_Well, Tiffany, now that you mention it..._

I'm not surprised Bam was confused. I would be too. >.>


----------



## beebs

Blackmail Fodder!  “ψ(｀∇?)ψ
(I'm the Kappa.)


----------



## Gizmodo

beebs said:


> View attachment 6490
> 
> Blackmail Fodder!  “ψ(｀∇?)ψ
> (I'm the Kappa.)



Omgg all the villager pics! im so desperate to get some ;_;


----------



## cloudyhue

Yay, I finally got Diana's pic! It took long enough -_-


----------



## Amykins

Here's me and my new brick pattern that I FINALLY finished, all 15 separate panels of it!


----------



## Nymph

CrankyCupcake said:


> Today, Skinny started working part-time at the cafe! She had a blast.
> 
> View attachment 6451
> 
> 
> View attachment 6452



Ahhh your skin tanned more since I last saw you! How long did it take you? n v n

I'll have to try this with one of my characters~!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Nymph said:


> Ahhh your skin tanned more since I last saw you! How long did it take you? n v n



Skinny's out and about everyday from 10am, rain or shine. Usually, I stop playing shortly after noon, once I've visited Dr Shrunk at the club. I charge my 3DS in the afternoon, then I play again to visit the island at 5pm. (Are they ever going to sell the silver axe!?) Yeah, Skinny gets a lot of sunshine. I'm wondering if she's going to get even darker or if this is it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Jake. said:


>



Those of you who are still wondering about how this was possible, watch this video, it explains a few glitches and how you can get your character on the railway track, on the roof of Re-Tail or "fly" off the cliff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4anKyDvHUs


----------



## pokefloote

You can also do it the easy way if you have the 'tweeter' item from streetpass. 

Blow the tweeter while facing the train tracks behind next to the bulletin board, (where the video first shows) and have a friend walk into you, pushing you towards the tracks. Each time you go a little further until you're free.


----------



## SliceAndDice

cloudyhue said:


> Yay, I finally got Diana's pic! It took long enough -_-
> View attachment 6508



How? Dx


----------



## cloudyhue

SliceAndDice said:


> How? Dx



Very carefully.
Nah just kidding  She was one of my original villagers so I've been chatting with her/sending letters/doing favors for a while. She actually gave me the pic as a reward for a favor.


----------



## Peachy

My friend has the cutest house ever (and looks really cute too!)


----------



## A-kun

I don't mind getting you fruit, Rosie.. but you're RIGHT THERE.


----------



## chriss

He wanted something new for his house! I love Hamphrey♥


----------



## Farobi

chriss said:


> View attachment 6599View attachment 6600
> 
> He wanted something new for his house! I love Hamphrey♥



You must love Hamphrey so much that you decide to give away a nonreordable, limited item to him. <3


----------



## Superpenguin




----------



## Deca

1. A random japanese guy(/girl?) made fun of me :'(

2. Dammit Annalise, think of the children!


----------



## Chris

Recent gameplay has included...





Bam contemplating my name...
(if you need to think that hard about my 4-letter nickname then maybe I shouldn't tell you my full forename? It's 13 letters - 14 if you include the hyphen, haha).






Inviting Whitney to move into my town! :]






And... I finally caught a tarantula!


----------



## eyeplaybass

Deca said:


> A random japanese guy(/girl?) made fun of me :'(



Aw  That was rude!

And good job on the tarantuala catch, Tina! I have caught a few of those guys pretty handily, but the one scorpion I saw DESTROYED me.


----------



## jenikinz

I wish I had been further in the room so you could see it better, but this conversation was funny!


----------



## insaneluzer

I actually took a lot of screenshots (something I rarely do) today, so I guess I'll actually upload them for once!




Today I learned that you can make yourself fall into holes!

And I just felt like showing off my gyroid room:




...The one I'm standing beside is my favorite kind of gyroid, warbloid!





Just sitting in my favorite room of the house! (almost have a whole Mermaid set, now I just need the closet!)





Mayor Jessica proudly displays her work of art - a custom Lovely Regal Table.


----------



## chriss

Found Erik snoozin on a bench
Idk if you guys realize how happy this made me lol


----------



## spamurai

chriss said:


> View attachment 6696
> Found Erik snoozin on a bench
> Idk if you guys realize how happy this made me lol



Haha aww xD
Where did you get your paths from?


----------



## chriss

spamurai said:


> Haha aww xD
> Where did you get your paths from?



http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/post/42888259758


----------



## sasha

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## eyeplaybass

sasha said:


> View attachment 6704
> 
> View attachment 6703
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 6705



!!! He's too cute!!!


----------



## Andi-Infinity

Yayy! A screenshot thread! Screenshots are so much fun!



Spoiler

































I've enjoyed all of the screenshots you guys have posted so far! I can't stop taking screenshots. Now I feel like I have a reason to! xD


----------



## Littlemyuu

my final day from my perfect town! Golden can!


haha Elvis..


----------



## NessSuccess

http://nesssuccess.tumblr.com/

thats my tumblr but i only use it to post ACNL screen shots


----------



## Brittany




----------



## Octavia

Although I used a reference photo for both the wallpaper and flooring, I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out. 
















Depressingly adorable.


----------



## Marceline

Spoiler


----------



## bud2001

how do you make those things at the bottom of your posts???


----------



## Marceline

bud2001 said:


> how do you make those things at the bottom of your posts???



A signature? Go to *settings* at the top of the webpage, then *edit signature* on the left menu! Be sure to follow the *signature guidelines*, which you can find at this link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64897-Signature-Guidelines


----------



## WeiMoote

Red Sky in the Morning, Animal Crossing's Warning?


----------



## Mairmalade

That sky is absolutely gorgeous. <3


----------



## Littlemyuu

On duty in Futaba!


----------



## Hirisa

Cooking can be stressful.


----------



## StiX

Littlemyuu said:


> View attachment 6881
> On duty in Futaba!


Awesome cap! I just got mine too! =D


----------



## Littlemyuu

StiX said:


> Awesome cap! I just got mine too! =D


awesome! brother and sister on duty! Pitfalls beware!


----------



## chriss

Got the train station renovations(100 visitors) thanks to alot of trading!


----------



## Joey

Okay...

Hurry up Isabelle. I'm getting soaked!


----------



## wolfbear

guys ! this is urgent !! please help me xD


----------



## Gizmodo

Proudest Moment ever
Got Timbra's picture <3


----------



## SliceAndDice

Congrats Gizmodo! I?m a bit jelly right now. ;D

@wolfbear: Don?t you feel a little cheap, begging for money like that? Just get your butt on the Island and you?ll have that money in no time...


----------



## WeiMoote

One of my extra characters; I'm trying to make her house goth themed.


----------



## Jonjon

finally...


----------



## Deca

Got a sloppy clock for 384 bells lol


----------



## TomoEGoto

Um... Tank? Did... Did you say Tank? Why is the ground rumbling, Katrina why is the ground shaking? Why are you hiding. Katrina, what did you mean by Tank? Did you mean military? I didn't think we had military forces here. Why am I hearing growling noises? K-Katrina?

(\(O^0)/) I DUN WUNNA DIE!


----------



## Shonnie666

Just started my game a few days ago ^^ I'm a month behind everyone else but I thought I would share my screenies anyway 
I hope these show correctly, just joined this forum today and still figuring things out X_x

Lounger Faceplant


Umm... Excuse me miss... I think I pooped on your chair :/


Setting up my flowers for Hybrid Breeding


Some more Hybrid Breeding set up


Ran out of space for this lot :/


----------



## Shonnie666

One more! 

Chilling on the laptop after a hard day of Gardening ^^


----------



## Moon Dreamer

ain't that the truth


----------



## WeiMoote

TomoEGoto said:


> View attachment 7074 Um... Tank? Did... Did you say Tank? Why is the ground rumbling, Katrina why is the ground shaking? Why are you hiding. Katrina, what did you mean by Tank? Did you mean military? I didn't think we had military forces here. Why am I hearing growling noises? K-Katrina?
> View attachment 7075
> (\(O^0)/) I DUN WUNNA DIE!



Wow, Katrina seems quite calm for a Tank right outside her tent... I wonder how she would react to a Witch, though...


----------



## Littlemyuu

So now my character know to never do her shock emote right when a mosqito bites~


So high! I..I'am scared of hights!


Double rainbow woke me up today!


----------



## Shonnie666

Garden Store Finally! 



Yay for the fountain! First Public Works Project! ^^



This flew past, I still only had the net and it was going the wrong way for me to catch at the cliff 



About 15 mins later, what flies past but the silver slingshot (I managed to get it) Typical....


----------



## Amykins

GO GO RAINBOW BRITE! <3


----------



## charmed girl

MY house so far!!


----------



## Hirisa

My mayor makes the dorkiest faces in the kitchen.


----------



## Chris

I got my first villager picture from Peanut!


----------



## Shonnie666

Tina said:


> I got my first villager picture from Peanut!



Waaaa!!!! I want Peanut! ^^
Congrats! 
And hey! Fellow Scot! ^^


----------



## Chris

Shonnie666 said:


> Waaaa!!!! I want Peanut! ^^
> Congrats!
> And hey! Fellow Scot! ^^



Thank you~! 
The more Scottish AC fans the better.


----------



## Marceline

Being FABULOUS with Diana at my house. Yes, the emote is called 'fabulous' to me. xD 




That time when my town was perfect.




となりのトトロ！！




I believe this is my 2nd or 3rd day. *-*


----------



## Chris

I made Keaton's day by letting him call me... by my name. xD


----------



## StiX




----------



## Shonnie666

My character fell 5 times in the space of 1 minute and is still falling!
I think she has had 1 too many O_O

What on earth is going on?
Have I had the game on too long or something? D:







- - - Post Merge - - -

**Update**

Just had a look online and apparently I am having an unlucky day *sob*


----------



## spamurai

Shonnie666 said:


> My character fell 5 times in the space of 1 minute and is still falling!
> I think she has had 1 too many O_O
> 
> What on earth is going on?
> Have I had the game on too long or something? D:
> 
> 
> **Update**
> 
> Just had a look online and apparently I am having an unlucky day *sob*



I've had this a few times now >.< 
You need to go and see Katrina and she will give you an item of clothing you need to find and wear.
It gets rid of the bad luck xD


----------



## Shonnie666

I haven't unlocked Katrina yet ;_;

But it's okay, apparently it only lasts for 1 day? 
It's now after 12am here so I guess I will have it right up until 12am tomorrow D:
I'll just need to tip-toe around town ^^


----------



## Jonjon

This isn't what it looks like! -points at user location-


----------



## chriss

Fishing with Tex and Wolfgang


----------



## Superpenguin




----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I promise it isn't what it looks like!


----------



## Jonjon

My Head feels funny..


----------



## Farobi

Because the sight of a flesh-eating, water-dweller relaxes you, hm?


Even the NPCs know and do the glitch guys, why not us? 


Still waiting for his picture... Jeremiah is the number one frog hands down!


Nice to see that my greeting actually fits right in for this situation.


----------



## Marceline

Yeh.. I like that nickname ; u ; ONLY CARMEN CAN CALL ME IT.



OMG WOLFGANG I FRIGGIN LOVE YOU FOR THIS.



I can't see my reflection... I'm either ugly or truly a vampire.



She gave me a persimmon. o u o' 
Yeey I now have all fruits!



OOOOOHHHH YEEEEEH.


----------



## Mint

So I built a new project... :x


----------



## Lin

Meeting Marshal for the first time in a friend's town... He said he'll give him to me. ONE DAY Marshal... ONE DAY... T^T


It's not what it looks like! >.<... 



Me and some of my guildies. :3


----------



## ShinyYoshi

AHH! It's Tingle!  KooloolimpAHH



That was a little insulting...



Oh Joey xD


----------



## Shonnie666

Here to plaster some more of my screenies 
I think I have an obsession xD

Got my first Golden Tool ^^


And first prize goes to!


Hanging out in the rain with Gladys


----------



## Shonnie666

And some more! ^^

Chilling with Larka 



Coffee Break


Fight, fight, fight!


Floating hats!


----------



## Joey

Thank you Ruby. It's nothing.


He is just there Blaire!


----------



## pocky




----------



## Gizmodo

Yayyy


----------



## Team

Dangit TAMMY!

Anyone know where I can get these paths?


----------



## Marceline

*Whispers* ilu Onigiri. and Lawliet. o u o'


----------



## Gizmodo

My Little Rococo room, until i have the room to put the rest of my items in, like in my old town 





Yayyyyyyyyy  she will move in after Lopez has!


----------



## Moon Dreamer

she just moved into my town yesterday ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo

Moon Dreamer said:


> she just moved into my town yesterday ^_^



Shes so perfect isnt she :3 i love having her in my town


----------



## MadisonCrossing

These pictures are awesome!~  Keep posting, haha!


----------



## allsquirrels

Amykins said:


> GO GO RAINBOW BRITE! <3
> 
> View attachment 7198



RAINBOW BRIGHT! I love it! And now I know what my character will be dressing up for Halloween as. XD


----------



## StiX

11.59PM





12.00AM


----------



## Gizmodo

Lopez Moved in Today:





And then i later notice this in town


----------



## princelio

BUH my images got all borked, I'll redo this later.


----------



## Gizmodo

Have done loads of favours for them all so far 

Gave the amazing Rolf a sleek sideboard




Replaced his boxing mat

Willow visited my newly expanded house.. nearly have enough room to fit all my old items in now, aw shes so cute





Apple looked so cute hiding in the flowers





Later visited Stinky's House


----------



## Littlemyuu

Aww, thanks Bam!


----------



## Bronxie

I love Biskit


----------



## Gizmodo

Freya will be moving in as my Eighth villager in a few days




Yayy!


----------



## jakeypride

pokefloote said:


> Went to a friend of mine's town for Tanabata. The event item is a furniture called "Bamboo Grass" (if I'm remembering it right) and it looks like the bamboo seen in the prop. (Bamboo with paper wishes hanging from it)View attachment 6226View attachment 6227View attachment 6228View attachment 6230
> 
> Then my girlfriend came over and displayed her feelings towards me. She's so nice.
> View attachment 6229


LOL "Baka" Means "Fool".


----------



## Gizmodo

*Day 4 (so far)*

*3rd House Upgrade*






House Layout, finally put back all my items in from old town ^^





Cobblestone Bridge Celebration!





Vesta, my 7th Villager is Unpacking 





Freya's Plot Arrived!





Me & Rolf on the Beach 





Island is Open! i can start going!


----------



## Th3 Mayor

Avery and I in glory. My old town btw

Found him sleeping lol

Double Rainbow when I got on.


----------



## Puffy

I SMELL YAOI. youcankllmek


----------



## MattKimura

My glitch moments:



Spoiler
















Troll shark:


Spoiler


----------



## Gizmodo

Me next to my campsite placement, which i think looks good ^^


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Just wanted to show you guys a few rooms of my house and hopefully you'll give me some advice about it. 



My main room.









I'm not sure what to put in this space right near the window. I was thinking of another exotic bench but it didn't look so good.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

This is my anthropology/sociology academia themed room. 







Finally, I've made another character based on Gertrude Caton-Thompson and Gertrude Bell (famous archaeologists)
and I'm trying to make an archaeology camp site so I'm really interested in fossil-like patterns and path designs (bones, shovels, fossils, eggs).  Once I manage to get Bam to move I'll have another player character move in.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Oh, and I forgot about the camp pics. 









Hope you guys like my pics


----------



## Havoc

My humble abode in the small town of Novac (I just had to have been playing New Vegas before getting NL).


My entry room that is probably my only "finished" room, I'm still not fully happy with it, but it will have to do for now.

(furniture not visible; hammerhead shark, orange lilies and holly bonsai)


----------



## Gizmodo

*Day 5 so far:
*

Freya Moved in <3





Found a Gem Rock ^^





First full chat with Vesta





Campsite Ceremony!!









Phineas :3





Apple Suggested an Illuminated Clock





Persuaded Muffy to move in :3 my 3rd sheep





Willow visited my house


----------



## WeiMoote

You can DO THAT?


----------



## Gera

My first rainbow :]



The police station, my first project requested 



Only took 10 min to find it 



My hybrids farm, front of my house



Behind my house


----------



## Sheepish

After giving me his picture a few days ago, Pierce decided that one wasn't enough...






Uh, thanks Pierce. I guess.


----------



## keybug55

Two of my friends visited my town. It's the perfect "Welcome to Animal Crossing" type of picture


----------



## Jarachi29




----------



## Randysteele992

Link's Awakening town I am currently working on. Huge pain with only 10 pattern slots times 4 Characters /:




This picture is just so cute it even makes me smile XD


----------



## Gera

Randysteele992 said:


> Link's Awakening town I am currently working on. Huge pain with only 10 pattern slots times 4 Characters /:
> View attachment 8465
> 
> View attachment 8464
> 
> This picture is just so cute it even makes me smile XD
> View attachment 8466



You have a dream adress?, I want to visit your village *u*


----------



## Randysteele992

> You have a dream adress?, I want to visit your village *u*


My Dream address is 5600-2158-0586 but keep in mind I just started on that so don't expect much. please add my friends code too if you'd like. I don't have any friends on AC


----------



## Kurisu1701

Shep, playing the field. (I also love how Pancetti is not in the list. XD)


----------



## CrankyCupcake

My first streetpass gift is an orange balloon for Skinny! 



She's a great mayor but, yeah, she gets drunk on coffee. 


Who knew Brewster was capable of throwing his customers out! 


Great friends, Rolf and Skinny, posing for a snapshot.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I had some good times with Ken and Goose today!

Oh, Ken. So witty. 


Ken is such a hipster!


Goose is in the back saying: "Hooray for cleaning that filthy duck!"


I don't think he wanted me to talk to Sable...


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Majora's Mask 





Garden Shop opened





Yay :3





Muffy Moved in and was sleeping aw





Stitches Plot Arrived... He willl be the last new villager for a long time





Just Apple<3


----------



## Shonnie666

Here to throw another random bunch of screenies at you guys! 

Well well... what's going on here?


Sure.... 


Yo, Tipper... Muffy is a _she_ Well... at least I am sure she is! O_O


Spooky Sky <3


Ummm.... :/


----------



## Shonnie666

Chill spot! ^^


----------



## Lin

Pinky... ilu. 





OCCUPIED, GET OUT! >:O


----------



## mooferz

Just typical days in Mistfall.



Spoiler: Click for screenshots



Questionable... I literally just walked in and this is what I saw, lol.





Skye... naked? (she's wearing a kid's smock but it matches her skin tone.)





Skye being bad at hide and seek.









Uh, okay Blanche.





The day Tammy moved in... quite possibly the worst spot you could choose.





Just being awesome with the wolf duo.


----------



## harribo2103

this is from a while ago but I thought it was good action shot. I laughed at Victoria's face


----------



## Lurrdoc

Spoiler





Roscoe bought the flea I caught off him a long time ago. I was laughing hysterically.



This was a hilarious street pass message someone left on their TPC.


----------



## Wondrous

-removed because I restarted-


----------



## Th3 Mayor

First 5 pics I got in the past week


----------



## Sakura0901

0wls said:


> ...



lol spongebob referance XD


----------



## shadowshudder

I know it's not great, but it's a shirt I made a couple weeks ago. It's supposed to be Link from the NES version of Zelda.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Sleepy Stitches! all tired of the moving in


----------



## Pixlplume




----------



## gussiroo

this is my favorite screenshot out of everything i've ever taken


----------



## burnside

gussiroo said:


> View attachment 9079
> this is my favorite screenshot out of everything i've ever taken



OMFG THIS IS THE BEST


----------



## Farobi

gussiroo said:


> View attachment 9079
> this is my favorite screenshot out of everything i've ever taken



Lololol this is beautiful xD


----------



## shadowshudder

So earlier I gave Wolfgang a special present

Then I walked in to his house and saw THIS! TWO of my dream villagers in the same house!

Then I walk up to Wolfgang and this is what he says


The rest of my photos I just found funny


----------



## Eloise




----------



## Hirisa




----------



## CrankyCupcake

@Hirisa

You have a geyser! Awesome. I like it. One of my favorite PWPs.


----------



## Hirisa

CrankyCupcake said:


> @Hirisa
> 
> You have a geyser! Awesome. I like it. One of my favorite PWPs.


Yeah, I love seeing it go off! It's both energizing and relaxing at the same time.


----------



## Violit

This is currently in the queue for my AC blog but it's too cute not to share. I snapped this at the fireworks last night and it looks like we're holding hands. ;w;


----------



## Smile Dog

aww


----------



## sheepyton

Willow, you are my favorite ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I just noticed I had a new person move in. I was pretty excited, since I think she's a fairly cute villager (Renee).

Until I saw where her house was.



Ugh. Seriously? Right in front of my town hall?


----------



## rachums

sheepyton said:


> View attachment 9277 View attachment 9278
> 
> Willow, you are my favorite ever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I just noticed I had a new person move in. I was pretty excited, since I think she's a fairly cute villager (Renee).
> 
> Until I saw where her house was.
> 
> View attachment 9280
> 
> Ugh. Seriously? Right in front of my town hall?



That last bit made me laugh, oh Renee ;-;


----------



## Niya

sheepyton said:


> View attachment 9277 View attachment 9278
> 
> Willow, you are my favorite ever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I just noticed I had a new person move in. I was pretty excited, since I think she's a fairly cute villager (Renee).
> 
> Until I saw where her house was.
> 
> View attachment 9280
> 
> Ugh. Seriously? Right in front of my town hall?



Renee moved into my last two towns in the worst places ever. That rhino recklessness just courses through those veins. :T


----------



## Orange

Pinky randomly showed up at my house and she brought me a snack: a bamboo shoot!






I love having a panda as neighbour.


----------



## Haihappen

some stuff from my town....


----------



## Wish

it's christmas


----------



## Smile Dog

Haihappen said:


> some stuff from my town....



How did you do that?!


----------



## sheepyton

rachums said:


> That last bit made me laugh, oh Renee ;-;



I got so mad though xD



So I had my first Gracie's Fashion Check.



I think this says it all.


----------



## Kiwi

Purrl has her own personal gardeners...
She's too busy to do it herself, you see... professional fisher and everything.

I wasn't quick enough to take a picture, but Ed and I watered the same flower and it looked so cool xD

Edit: Just found this as well:





Tom patrolling near Purrl's house. He brought a watering can for defense, of course.

It's like Purrl is... our town's diva. xD


----------



## Lauraa

First time I saw a rainbow in NL


----------



## Gizmodo

YAYY





Paid it off immediately, will be done tomorrow.. this is the preview of how it will look :3 its in a little alcove perfect spot





My little area for where i want the picnic blanket to go ^^


----------



## gussiroo

Well Julian just moved in today, and here's what Pietro had to say on the matter

I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Chris

I usually hate nicknames, but I found the one Peanut suggested to be quite cute/clever. :3






Also, look who turned up in my campsite! ^.^ I didn't even reset for him or anything!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Just wanted to share that my heart hurt when I decided to play my old Wild World copy today, I miss Alfonso. Anyone else think our character was ridiculously short compared to our new one in NL??


Ken is my BFF 
View attachment 9567
View attachment 9568

Visited some cool dream towns today! 
View attachment 9569

View attachment 9570


----------



## Sun

how did you do this?



pocky said:


> View attachment 7822



- - - Post Merge - - -



Mint said:


> View attachment 7506View attachment 7507
> So I built a new project... :x



hahahahaha

btw, I didn't knwo we could build so many bushes in an area.  I read somewhere it was only 7 in a 7x7 plot or something, gotta try this out!  The design possibilities


----------



## BellGreen

gussiroo said:


> Well Julian just moved in today, and here's what Pietro had to say on the matter
> View attachment 9530
> I couldn't stop laughing


LOL Pietro is so weird. I feel bad for him though.


----------



## Hirisa

Thanks to everyone who helped me in my thread about getting better screenies- they're definitely looking a lot better! 



Spoiler



Molly being Molly.



Hirisa relaxing after the fireworks. 

And Sparro being Sparro. I love my villagers.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Here are some of my recent pics:


Spoiler


----------



## Smile Dog

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Noah2000

Some pics from today because I restarted! I am really happy with my town!


----------



## Chris

Noah2000 said:


> View attachment 9810View attachment 9811View attachment 9812
> 
> Some pics from today because I restarted! I am really happy with my town!



You've a nice selection of villagers. ^^ What is your map like?


----------



## Sakura0901

Hide and Seek with Sprinkle 

Conga!!

Awkward!!

The most adorable thing I have ever seen ever...LOOK AT HIS EYES!!

Sleepy (lazy) Agnes


----------



## Noah2000

Tina said:


> You've a nice selection of villagers. ^^ What is your map like?



I dont know how to post a picture from a camera, but its go a little island thing, and the re-tail is right next to th etrain station, which I like


----------



## Jake

rcky hs so mch sweg he maed me fall ovr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Puuhi

My boyfriend and I spent over 5 minutes just bouncing against each other in my lovely bed. The faces our characters made kept cracking us up.


----------



## Chris

Noah2000 said:


> I dont know how to post a picture from a camera, but its go a little island thing, and the re-tail is right next to th etrain station, which I like



You would need to import the image from your camera onto your computer. Then you can simply attach it to your post (like you do with the other image).  Or what I do is I take photos on my phone, upload it to Photobucket using their app, then copy and paste the link on here using the IMG tags:



Spoiler











It sounds nice just from the description though. ^^







The director finally bags herself a director's chair in-game. Thank you, Whitney!  I may send her a nice shirt in the mail as a thank you.


----------



## beffa

EVIL PLANS EHEHEHE


----------



## Chris

^ Poor Freckles! 



Visiting *Gizmodo* in Azalea last night:


----------



## violetneko

Randysteele992 said:


> Link's Awakening town I am currently working on. Huge pain with only 10 pattern slots times 4 Characters /:
> View attachment 8465
> 
> View attachment 8464
> 
> This picture is just so cute it even makes me smile XD
> View attachment 8466



When you get the Link's Awakening town done please post the dream code c:


----------



## StiX

I decided to remove all my paths because i got tired of them and go "au naturel"~haha

I was amazed how nice the ground/natural paths turned out though!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Joey visited the other day. He always makes me laugh
View attachment 10106

And then Stitches decided to waltz in because he was tired xD
View attachment 10107

Sahara came by and when she was done, she was saying something about Unity, Peace, and stuff like that then she said:
View attachment 10108

Had some coffee with a celeb ;D
View attachment 10109

Oh, and this kind of happened today.
View attachment 10110


----------



## SliceAndDice

Let's see if I do this right (Just copied all my Pictures to my Computer, yay ).


Edit: YES! It worked. ^.^ Expect to see lots of my pictures here, sorry. ;D


----------



## Chris

StiX said:


> I decided to remove all my paths because i got tired of them and go "au naturel"~haha
> 
> I was amazed how nice the ground/natural paths turned out though!



Oh, wow, I like this. I may need to give it a try myself.  Although I imagine grass re-growth would be fast for people who TT. 





ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh, and this kind of happened today.
> View attachment 10110



Congrats! ^.^


----------



## chriss

SliceAndDice said:


> View attachment 10115



Oh hey I've got a villager thats from the town Astoria! I forget what user I got the villager from though lol


----------



## SliceAndDice

chriss said:


> Oh hey I've got a villager thats from the town Astoria! I forget what user I got the villager from though lol



I guess there is lots of towns called Astoria? x3 I just hope Punchy is doing good in this particular Astoria.

Mitzi being cute, as always:


----------



## Joey

Good Idea Chief!

YAY! Go Ireland!

Thanks for the complement Chief.

I love these paths.

Lol.


----------



## Farobi

Joey said:


> View attachment 10131
> I love these paths.



Wow, where did you find this? This path is gorgeous! Mind showing us the QR code? ^-^


----------



## Joey

Farobi said:


> Wow, where did you find this? This path is gorgeous! Mind showing us the QR code? ^-^



I don't know where I found it because it was a while ago and I never took the design and I was looking for that town again and I couldn't find it. It's so frustrating because I really want it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Wow, where did you find this? This path is gorgeous! Mind showing us the QR code? ^-^



I don't know where I found it because it was a while ago and I never took the design and I was looking for that town again and I couldn't find it. It's so frustrating because I really want it.


----------



## Farobi

Joey said:


> I don't know where I found it because it was a while ago and I never took the design and I was looking for that town again and I couldn't find it. It's so frustrating because I really want it.



It's so beautiful and simple @.@

I'm gonna try to find it though!


----------



## chriss

Oh I remember visiting that town. I think this is the dream code: 2800-1439-3680
I remember someone calling it Lion town so I just googled that and found the code. Hope its the right one.


----------



## Joey

chriss said:


> Oh I remember visiting that town. I think this is the dream code: 2800-1439-3680
> I remember someone calling it Lion town so I just googled that and found the code. Hope its the right one.



Thank you so much. I'll check now.

EDIT: It is! I'll just look around and see if Wendel is there.

EDIT 2: Wendel isn't to be seen anywhere. I guess we won't get the design unless someone decides                              to make another one.


----------



## chameleonkirsty

Gyroid Collection so far~






Apollo has bird flu






Third attempt at making a path design


----------



## Leanne

This pic is kinda old, but...

*Ahem* this is a song about...






(In Katt's house).

This one is a bit more recent. Outside of my house when I finished the Fairy-Tale redecoration. I didn't like it too much so today it's a bit different:






One of the things I'm proud of is my garden. It's not finished, but here's an early shot where you can see my house, the fountain, me in a princess outfit, and on a meteor shower ^^:






This is my third character (yes, very similar to mine), but I gave her a fantasy house and she just looks like a doll ^^ I love her:






This is the official look of my mayor nowadays:






This made me lol for one good minute. Just look at it, think about it, and lol too:


----------



## HamtaroFlower1




----------



## jvgsjeff

My new lighthouse and my pyramid, as seen from my dock:





Rolf's not-so-great hiding spot:





And...this:


----------



## Moon Dreamer

my witchy powers working their magic


----------



## Swiftstream

0-0


----------



## Snow

Redd embarassed the heck out of me yesterday:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Snow said:


> Redd embarassed the heck out of me yesterday:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA oh my gosh! That's hilarious!


----------



## clovetic

Arietta said:


> This is the official look of my mayor nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me lol for one good minute. Just look at it, think about it, and lol too:



i love that outfit and the paths! adorbz


----------



## Joey

I couldn't stop laughing over this.

Yet you still have flees jumping off you...


Obon Day!

Even though I barely ever talk to him, I dug up his time capsule and he gave me his picture.


----------



## Orange

Saharah was in my town today. At first I didn't really care, but then I thought okay just pay the dromedary and get this over with. So she did her usual stuff and then I walked into my house and saw this.






I really love it and I was surprised that it matches.






I put it in my fish room, Forest Life sounds even better in here now.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Joey said:


> View attachment 10263
> I couldn't stop laughing over this.



Hamphrey selling his Children over a card game... Scarred for life. xD


----------



## yoro

Any chance that somebody has a recommendation code and would share it with me?
Just replaced my 3ds with 3dsxl. I am so in this game, already collected lot of dream codes...

Update: this is the best forum, thanks to Princess Bubblegum, I have the game


----------



## Richluna

Marshall I reall want to have him!!!!

LOL at nintendo village

Yey! finaly got this awsome bridge love it <3

Kiki as long as I like you, uhm... Im Kinda Busy here!!

Im gonna catch you lil' birds make some use for Bug Off!!


----------



## Orange

Benjamin won the Bug Off again. He is a pro apparently, this is his second gold and he also won silver.







I didn't really care this time, I want to do a Fishing Tourney already.


----------



## Farobi

Orange said:


> Benjamin won the Bug Off again. He is a pro apparently, this is his second gold and he also won silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really care this time, I want to do a Fishing Tourney already.



Cocos staring at his soul O.O


----------



## Pixlplume




----------



## moonbunny

I created a pattern mule character yesterday. Her name is Juliet and I'll eventually turn her house into a playhouse.

Anyway, this happened:





_Indeed._


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: I haven't uploaded any screenshots lately so-








All Time Low, anyone?





flowerrrrss





same town





?????????? literally what is this supposed to mean





zelda-themed house!





Alice in Wonderland dream town (or house idk i kinda forgot)





Fav haircut





Chinese buffet (dream town)





wow what a steal!!1!1





his eyes





first and last rainbow i've ever gotten





I WANT HIM





hmm so apparently you can get designs with normal axes too... never knew that





so this lil cutie decided to move in on the worst spot possible;;





off to the island to start the island life of mutual killing





but of course this was going to happen sooner or later


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Ken... Everything is closed. 


Okay, Ken. Okay. 


Oh he-.... Am I interrupting?


I guess I was...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'M THE MAYOR. YOU WILL LET ME GET TO MY DESK. 






(': TY Phyllis


----------



## Sakura0901

Orange said:


> Benjamin won the Bug Off again. He is a pro apparently, this is his second gold and he also won silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really care this time, I want to do a Fishing Tourney already.



Coco: I will get you for this Benjamin.....


----------



## Puuhi

Got my third picture, YAY Wendy!


Sorry for screaming in your ear, Camofrog >_<


----------



## Hirisa

I met someone named H4rdK0R and we did a hammer tour! That's as hardcore as Club Tortimer can get!


----------



## Kiwi

^ Love that view  you can still see the roof when you sit in the boat... though you also see the items I carelessly dump in front of my house xP





^ general O'Hare-cuteness... I love how villagers "interact" with the stuff in your house



^ I streetpassed many many people when I went to gamescom yesterday...



^ wanted to share that cute picture I found in one of the houses, I think that's such an adorable thing to do


----------



## Gera

Tom smiling :'D


First day of perfect town 


Built the flower clock behind the town hall


After some minutes I finally caught the scorpion 


After a lot of sappling I got the golden axe


----------



## Gera

Robin requested the lighthouse, thanks Robin!


And after 15 days of perfect town I got my shiny gold watering can!


Ok... :'(


----------



## Soujouki

Double Rainbooow~ Happens a lot in my town.





Set up the Illuminated Heart in the giant field of flowers in front of my station.





Playing with my town's Face Board





Caught my buddy Keaton on a stump





The Exterior of my house (Hopefully I'll have an Astro Roof soon)





Cosplaying Godot in my nearly-complete bar/lounge living room.


----------



## Wyveria

i feel like sharing todays acomplishments!


Spoiler: boop




i convinced Static to move in today! he's a real cutie

i thought this was really cute! if amelia didn't mess with my layout plans i'd keep her!

margie was going to move ;3; she's not leaving me. ever. (✿ʘ‿ʘ)


----------



## jvgsjeff

Ouch!


----------



## Filly

Paula

Paula why are you leaning in so close

*I need an adult*


----------



## beffa

I thought this was pretty funny and cute.





There was two soccer/football related options, "You're super thirsty!" or "You're in love with me!"
So, obviously... Since Kid Cat is my character's boyfriend (in my mind) I chose "You're in love with me!"


----------



## Zeiro

Filly said:


> Paula
> 
> Paula why are you leaning in so close
> 
> *I need an adult*


Oh my god I genuinely laughed at this one. Oh god Paula...

And nice Maya avatar by the way~


----------



## Filly

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Oh my god I genuinely laughed at this one. Oh god Paula...
> 
> And nice Maya avatar by the way~



Thanks!  I have her costume saved in one of my pattern slots too


----------



## moonbunny

hmmmn...



... there's ... something not right about this villager ...



_oh god_


----------



## Filly

moonbunny said:


> hmmmn...
> 
> ... there's ... something not right about this villager ...
> 
> _oh god_



Priceless XD


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have some pictures of my new Village. It's still very barren, but I'll keep on it so it will look nice again. :|

Cute starter Villagers, except for Moose...

Clever!

My first PWP and Camper.


----------



## Orange

Well there goes the harmony...







Dessert case: best present ever!


----------



## links123

LOL, a harpichord in a tent


----------



## Kiwi




----------



## jvgsjeff

Can you imagine waking up to this?







Spoiler: another


----------



## Farobi

Kiwi said:


> View attachment 11216View attachment 11217View attachment 11218View attachment 11219View attachment 11220



D:


----------



## Littlemyuu

Seems like Bob is moving in!
I reserved my 10th spot for Nan who is in my boyfriends town...she wanted to leave in 2 days,
guess she has to wait


----------



## TheResult

_One day, Chadder .._












Rocco has some _strong opinions_ about behavior in a Cafe.
















DON'T TALK #@$% ABOUT CHADDER


----------



## Sherry

I think Phoebe somehow has a crush on Poncho. 

First of all, I'm bad at translating German into English but I'll do my best.


"Poncho (Toni is his German name) really is an interesting person, don't you think?"


"He sometimes talks only crazy stuff, but...at least it makes me laugh."


"Unfortunately we haven't seen each other in a while, I think I gotta go annoy him."


I made shirts of 8 villagers from my second town. Only for occasions like this.


----------



## Kiwi

Sherry: That's so adorable > w <!




She's fishing all day long... (also, first rainbow :3!)


If she isn't busy lurking around Mott's house...



Loving Lolly's expression...


Also: this fits perfectly.


----------



## Joey

Trying to impress Gracie.

Sleeping with Ruby.

Moe moved in.

I was in Coco's house and then someone left my town and then Coco disappeared...

I couldn't stop laughing. Chief is my favourite villager in my town.


----------



## Pixlplume

This is the look I go in with...

This is the response I get... (At least I got a Gracie Lamp)

On another note, Muffy... really? (Well you're leaving, so... whatever.)


----------



## soshii

After achieving this:


I went outside of my house to this: 


'twas beautiful.


----------



## clovetic

soshii said:


> View attachment 11471
> 
> 'twas beautiful.



i love this!


----------



## Vida

Here are some of my screenshots.

I really really love Fang ^^


----------



## beffa

My lovely new rococo room ;u;


----------



## Orange

Shari is either not very popular or male.


----------



## Zoella

My boyfriend got Maple for me. She's one of my dreamies, so happy ; u ;


----------



## Joey

I love this.

I didn't buy it.

My Lighthouse.

Same Blaire.

It's bigger than her and now it is in her house. xD


----------



## jvgsjeff

This is Tabby's angry face. It's actually not much different from her happy face.





And this look surprisingly passed Gracie's fashion check for an "official" style:


----------



## TheResult

well golly gosh thank you ma'am


----------



## Lin

TheResult said:


> well golly gosh thank you ma'am



Lmao. xD


----------



## nightplayer

Its fun to "sneak up" on the people in your town!






Im a ninja...lol






http://perfectacrossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## Filly

Today this happened


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Filly said:


> Today this happened



No. NO. NO!!!


----------



## Filly

Yeah, it was pretty awk


----------



## Joey

Yeah, Blaire, I agree.

Hanging out with Moe.


Agnes hiding behind her house in Hide and Seek.

Since when do trees have tails?


----------



## Hirisa

Picnic in Tam Tam National Forest

Hirisa gets ready for a busy night of trolling.

Stage 1 of my autumnal remodel.


----------



## incantatem

I think Genji can even look into the me in real life...


----------



## charmed girl

I finally got Curt's picture


----------



## Laurina

*Remodeled my Town Hall: Fairytale:*


*Remodeled my house: Fairytale:*


*Redecorated interior:
(incomplete, yet so close, Rococo set): *


- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## TheResult

The Fated Encounter:






GPOY:


----------



## Kiwi

Removed


----------



## Farobi

Saw this somewhere and found it funny.

Punchy <3


----------



## May

Anything could be down there...


----------



## WeiMoote

May said:


> View attachment 12695
> 
> Anything could be down there...



What's that, boy? The mayor fell down the well?


----------



## Kiwi

Removed


----------



## minxe




----------



## GreenUnicorn

I've become annoyed with the fact that all of my villagers have migrated to the right side of my town, with most of them basically surrounding my house. The left side of my town is deserted.


----------



## May

WeiMoote said:


> What's that, boy? The mayor fell down the well?


That is not a boy.


----------



## Wondrous

May said:


> That is not a boy.



They were trying to act like they were talking to a dog. I thought it was funny lolol.


----------



## kite




----------



## AchromaticLV

So I thought you folks might like this little photo set I've got here.


----------



## May

Wondrous said:


> They were trying to act like they were talking to a dog. I thought it was funny lolol.



Oh... I didn't understand. Sorry.


----------



## Filly

My former villagers (now living in my bf's town) remembered my birthday  that was a nice little surprise.


----------



## bittermeat

me n kanye


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

bittermeat said:


> me n kanye


LOL, looks like he might have borrowed something of Kim's.


----------



## bittermeat

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> LOL, looks like he might have borrowed something of Kim's.



haha omg i forgot he had been wearing a pink dress


----------



## Silversea

Kitt makes me headdesk sometimes.


----------



## Lin

Silversea said:


> Kitt makes me headdesk sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 12978



You must have mad convincing skills or she's easily convinced.


----------



## Orange

Well if Alfonso covers the mountain and the sea is covered by Alfonso then... wait a second...







Stupid me thinking penguins would actually eat fish.







I know how you feel, Benjamin.


----------



## Dozer

Pinky knows.


----------



## Farobi

mewtfan said:


> View attachment 13015
> 
> Pinky knows.



XD


----------



## clovetic

I think you know the answer to that marshal






stalking marshal from afar






gross but ok


----------



## SliceAndDice

AchromaticLV said:


> So I thought you folks might like this little photo set I've got here.
> 
> View attachment 12780
> View attachment 12781
> View attachment 12782



Oh Gosh. This is so cute! XD


----------



## Ashe

Any Shingeki no Kyojin fans? 






No Whitney..Just nooo ;__;





Relax time


----------



## clovetic

Ashe said:


> Any Shingeki no Kyojin fans?



did you design that jacket yourself? it looks awesome ^^


----------



## Ashe

clovetic said:


> did you design that jacket yourself? it looks awesome ^^



Ah actually I didn't. My friend designed them and then placed his designs in my town  He did a variety of the jackets with different logos on the back as well. They are amazing


----------



## SliceAndDice

Oh Flurry...



YOU are the Baby Bear!


Being ccol before it was cool.


----------



## iLoveYou

Hello world.


----------



## Miss Renee

This is my purple jungle goddess. 
Seriously, I worship the ground she walks on. Love her to pieces.









I'd marry him if we were the same species.


----------



## Hirisa

I loved the dead forest in this person's dream village. Perfect fruit trees look just as cool once they are barren as they do when they are flourishing.



My BFF Canberra always keeps things real, which is one reason that I love her so much.


----------



## beffa

So this happened last night...



Like, what the heck?


----------



## Kiwi

^ Oh my god xDD




<3 lovey-dovey horses


----------



## SliceAndDice

Awww. ^.^ Those two look like they were made for each other. (So s??! ) ^


----------



## kurisu

God has blessed me and Felicity on this wonderful day


----------



## Dozer

Pinky makes some bizarre faces. Love her!





Hanging around the playground with Lyman



Renee is very devoted.


----------



## Nangwaya

Just a few pics of when some villagers made me laugh out loud.

Of course, the first Graham pic had me worried, until I saw the next frame in his conversation!

And Boone, if you didn't know he was challenging me to play billiards, you would think we were going to get into a fight!


----------



## Lin

Having fun with my beans. xD



Seemed fitting...


----------



## Silversea

Pinky is so damn creepy.


----------



## Jake

its so cute i just had to share soz


----------



## Stacie

This made me laugh.  I wish I had screen shot the whole conversation though!


----------



## Miss Renee

Ever since I got Jambette I have been watching her like a creep.
I just can't help it. She makes me happy just looking at her.


----------



## Nushaa




----------



## Farobi

Miss Renee said:


> Ever since I got Jambette I have been watching her like a creep.
> I just can't help it. She makes me happy just looking at her.



Cute <3


----------



## Silversea

Nushaa said:


> View attachment 13435
> View attachment 13436



Your user title is so true.


----------



## minxe

I think I might have a gardening problem.


----------



## Farobi

Umm didn't really reset a lot, but i did time travel for like two hours trying to get a good villager for my friend before I reset. Turns out he's her dreamie and, what are the freaking odds? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

My town's a mess lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I saw the plot, I put my whole finger where the dialogue shows before seeing the villager's name. I slowly move it towards the left, visualizing the length of the villager's name + the last letter. I had no Smug as Eugene left, and I intially thought that Scoot was his replacement (because he was my 9th, but I TT'd again and someone insignificant moved). I see the letter "L" and I'm like "", could it be?

I moved my finger faster and faster, but slow enough not to read the whole text at once.

I see "shal". Marshal comes out of it. The freaking adoribuu, overrated pile of cheese Marshal. So happy to get him for my friend <3

But I would've preferred Merengue though


----------



## Vida

Skye moved in and Lolly came for a visit :3










I'm so happy to have Skye in my town now <3 (And I need to update my signature xD)


----------



## Hyoshido

Happy Birthday Octavian!









I gave him an Octopus.


----------



## Silversea

Hyogo said:


> Happy Birthday Octavian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave him an Octopus.



Ok I'm going to go and give Henry a frog for his birthday now.


----------



## Lady Loki

Hyogo said:


> Happy Birthday Octavian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave him an Octopus.



*Lol! XD*


----------



## jvgsjeff

I felt like Benedict was judging me when I stuck my head through the scarecrow cutout.


----------



## clovetic

my octavian had his birthday too






octavian and diana got a bit close






finally got the flower clock


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

View attachment 13580
Merengue sleeping the day she moved in~ 
View attachment 13581
Cesar showing off his manliness

Perfect apples~

Agent S and her... squirrely habits...

Dancing with Shrunk~

And finally, Kyle acting weird... .-.
I have a lot more, but don't wanna make a gigantic post.


----------



## bluegoat14

Not exactly sure what's going on here, but I thought it was cute


----------



## Moontoon

Me and my fiance got married in ACNL <3


----------



## SliceAndDice

clovetic said:


> my octavian had his birthday too



That Catchphrase made me laugh so hard. ^


----------



## Kurisu1701

Guess I know who's going with me to cons this year.


----------



## Pixlplume

Okay, these screenshots are pretty old... but you don't know that. 


I am like, the most fabulous bro ever! <3


Zell! You've finally accepted me! C:


I will never understand you and your hamster tendencies...


Meteor shower! Do I need to say more?


To Dembonez19, _this_ is what you've adopted. Just saying.


----------



## GOAT

I just really wanted to post my town layout because I am extremely happy with how it's coming along.




I really need to update my dream town so people can see it now


----------



## WeiMoote

Spoiler




I got a Perfect Town by accident!

Heck, I was gonna go for one in the near future...


----------



## Joey

GOAT said:


> I just really wanted to post my town layout because I am extremely happy with how it's coming along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to update my dream town so people can see it now



Woah, all of your villagers houses are down at the bottom.


----------



## Miss Renee

Creeping around Hound00med's house.


----------



## Pimmy

> I just really wanted to post my town layout because I am extremely happy with how it's coming along.


Wow, really nice town map!



...are you sure about that, Hopper?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

So excited! Even though he ruined my perfect pathway, I still love him 


I already regret this nickname...


Oh Ken, you're always so entertaining.


Joey said he got lost on the way to my house...


Here's the view of Joey, *in front of his house*, from my house. Did you really get lost??


----------



## Dozer

I love Beardo. So much.


----------



## Bravedart

My second day I think....


----------



## in-a-pickle

Bravedart said:


> View attachment 14165
> My second day I think....



"But he's your Lobster"....lol, this reminds me of Phoebe from Friends xD


----------



## aetherene

Stitches is an Elvis fanboy.





Vesta accidentally fell into a pitfall that was near her house. Poor thing. I laughed. xD













They asked me who was scarier and then though I was crying because it was too much.





Lmao. I just can't.









I love the increase in size in Apple's dialogue. It makes her cuter. Even if she's mad.

















This made me smile so much. I love Elvis so much.


----------



## StarryACNL

He is asleep on a stump!!
I wish I had a toy hammer!


----------



## majnin

My first day in Limerick!


----------



## Farobi

^ur starters are beautiful <3


----------



## Pimmy

Very cute starting villagers! I'm jealous of Tangy XD

Meanwhile, I've got an exciting week ahead of me.


----------



## Kiwi

Welcome in kitty city

Edit:

Okay. Seriously now. They all live in one area... the three houses north of the town hall


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm so bloody Original!


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> I'm so bloody Original!



You need a bridge there! I'm so jelly right now... I've been waiting for that freakin' PWP to be suggested for months now. D:!


----------



## Hyoshido

I did have a bridge there. But it wasn't aligned with the Flowers so well so I killed it, Lily's house is blocking me building a new one though! :x

And haha, Margie suggested it c:


----------



## Joey

I'm a bit behind on my pictures.


My favourite place in town but I just need one more holly shoot.



Lol Lopez


----------



## Wondrous

This is my first time uploading pictures from my new town of Magenta. It's not so new anymore, tomorrow will mark me being in this town for 1 full month. This is the longest I've ever kept an ACNL town. Sad, I know. But I just love it and have absolutely no desire to restart. Well, here's my pictures. Enjoy~



Spoiler



*First Month in Magenta
(Summed up very quickly, I had to scrap a lotttt of access pics. Sorry if there's a lot. :'c)[SIZE]*









Arriving in Magenta for the first time. ♥





My 1st PWP.













My adorable villagers and the cutesy things they say. 





Sure, you can call me by my TBT username. xD





The completion of my beach hangout spot. ^^














I like to live dangerously.










My first Bug-Off in Magenta, as well as the last one until next year.


















I have created the ultimate Italian Stallion. 


















Lol Shep's face.










The most perfect horrible day photo ever.





Muh cafe!!














Claps for Izzy!<3 ^w^














...





















We decided to get our hair did. We both chose random options. He said he 'loved' his. Yeah okay.. x3
Fun times in my little brothers town, Dat Ave. (Ave is short for Avalanche, which is short for Colorado Avalanche, his favorite hockey team. 'Dat' meaning 'That'. You know how people on like, tumblr and stuff say 'dat shirt tho'? He decided to name his town Dat Ave. Lol simple yet complicated at the same time.)

Funny, right?




Okthen.









AHHH! My first pic EVER. I never even received pics in WW. This is legit the first one I've ever gotten. Squeee<3














For you, anything<3






















Taken today. :3


----------



## my_beach_house

So... Yesterday was Marshal's birthday...


Guess I can't compete with a blue, magical unicorn... ;-;
*cries in corner*


----------



## jvgsjeff

Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido

She finally lost it, Folks. (My friend had to come visit as soon as the conversation happened zzz)

She's a cold blooded killer.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Some Chrissy magic on my old, temporary path and a picture of my new path I designed myself.


----------



## JellyBeans

Some recent (and not so recent) pictures of adventures in Windsor c:



Spoiler: Some pics








Chilling out with Cheri









Snake being pretty lazy - asking for perfect fruit right next to my perfect peach orchard.





My dream address changed - come visit!













Doing tweeter glitch at my friends town c:



Heh sorry for so many :3


----------



## my_beach_house

_Finally,_ Fauna knocks some sense into him.


----------



## Zura

My Hansel and Grettel Witch


----------



## Laurina

Too adorable c':


----------



## Nushaa




----------



## Farobi

Reunited <3


Kyle is my starting Smug villager :3


No.


*Saturday mornings


Her presence pretty much answers why I settled with this town.


----------



## Pixlplume

He broke mah heart :'( why did he have to leave?


oh right.


I told her that the princess lost a 'glass flipper' 


Frita, so violent... LOVE YOU!


To end it all off, flowers on TOP of holes. Too bad I missed that. :[


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Kiwi

<3


----------



## Hyoshido

I love this PWP alot =u=


----------



## my_beach_house

So this happened last night... 
hehe~


----------



## in-a-pickle

Just made my second town, Mini-Golf themed, and aptly named PuttPutt  Wahooooo


----------



## Hyoshido

Holy cripes you've got Drake! eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! QuQ


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

in-a-pickle said:


> View attachment 14833
> 
> Just made my second town, Mini-Golf themed, and aptly named PuttPutt  Wahooooo


That town name is really cute: if I saw it on the list of dream towns, I'd totally visit :3

And you have Bettina! I've had her twice now and she's adorable.


----------



## ShiraCheshire

For a while now, every day that I can, I've been taking a picture a day of my town tree. There are about 55 pictures now, and I compiled them into a little video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMnwJ-BhQzE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kiwi

^That is so cool! If only I would have done that... but heh... I tt

It also made me realize how much I miss wild world's music... So much better than NL imo


----------



## Hyoshido

So happy I got Erik >u<

Well, And I'm able to use my 3DS XL now so yay me!


----------



## kyasarin

huhuhu..



dancing with lolly


----------



## deardeer

Hyogo said:


> So happy I got Erik >u<
> 
> Well, And I'm able to use my 3DS XL now so yay me!



Erik has got it goin' oooon hi5


----------



## AchromaticLV

Bob moved in. Trust me, he's a cool cat.





It's a nice view but I'm soaked.


----------



## Silversea

Nushaa said:


> View attachment 14734



How is this your last one? I keep finding loads of those while searching for other things.


----------



## kiyyie

I don't know how I got so lucky but I sure am!


Spoiler: spoiler







They are all happy residents of Highland .


----------



## beffa

A few recent events in Eldin;;


Met Kitty, couldn't take her in although I wanted to... I also met Lobo.


Built the balloon arch finally! I wanted the flower one but this one's cute too.


Papi moved into the perfect spot... The best spot in town now, actually.


Hide and Seek with my lazy villagers!


Built the picnic blanket! Yay! Thanks to Shari for the suggestion.


----------



## meowlerrz

Spoiler







For some reason the eagles in my town think I'm obsessed with them.


----------



## alicooper

So I made a mule for paths and storage, his name is Pasu. Pasu means street/path/road/something like that in Japanese.

Dat eye droop tho… time to find the rasta tank! Although I adore that he is already in tie dye! He only grows the finest of flowers  _Puff Puff Pasu…_


----------



## Hyoshido

Seeing Octavian when he had his "Pink Parka Phase" was too adorable. (He changed shirts today)

He looks adorable, non?


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> Seeing Octavian when he had his "Pink Parka Phase" was too adorable. (He changed shirts today)
> 
> He looks adorable, non?



Oh my gawd. I'll be honest, I think Octavian is ugly but he is cute there. o:


----------



## kyasarin

Hamphrey and Pashmina being cute


----------



## Neli

I'll post screenshots as soon as I find my town. <3


----------



## fl0ra

a conversation between stitches and maple. 
stitches wanted me to bring maple to him because he wanted to talk to her.
this is what happened ^^ man, i love lazies! stitches is too cute! always hungry ~

(p.s. i ship maple and stitches <3)


----------



## ItachiKouyou

This made me laugh~


----------



## JellyBeans

Some crazy happenings this morning ^.^

Oh and here is Willow's town map 



Just some random pics... :3


----------



## in-a-pickle

Yeah...that doesn't sound good for your health, Bella xD


----------



## rubyy

Offended.

Our Moment<3

Our Moment<3

Ahahahaha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why have I got that attached image?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Rubyy said:


> View attachment 15338
> Offended.
> View attachment 15339
> Our Moment<3
> View attachment 15340
> Our Moment<3
> View attachment 15341
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why have I got that attached image?



Ooh, I love your path!  Where'd you find it? <3
And I think it says attached image because you've already posted so many on one post...?  I really don't know.  It's happened to me before, though.


----------



## Byngo

Rubyy said:


> View attachment 15338
> Offended.
> View attachment 15339
> Our Moment<3
> View attachment 15340
> Our Moment<3
> View attachment 15341
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why have I got that attached image?



Your town looks ADORBS. Do you have a dream address?! o:


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

MadisonCrossing said:


> Ooh, I love your path!  Where'd you find it? <3
> And I think it says attached image because you've already posted so many on one post...?  I really don't know.  It's happened to me before, though.


I was bored and had seen that path on one of the tumblrs dedicated to paths, so I went and found it:
http://pathmagic.tumblr.com/post/42491876764


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I just love it when my villagers talk to each other. 





Phoebe and Apollo crack me up!





Not my first gold badge but it made me happy all the same.





Update my town with new patterns for the stone paths! 





Alli and I share a great love for all things coffee related. 





Skinny had fun visiting my Japanese town.





I don't use those, Apollo, they scare me too!


----------



## rubyy

MadisonCrossing said:


> Ooh, I love your path!  Where'd you find it? <3
> And I think it says attached image because you've already posted so many on one post...?  I really don't know.  It's happened to me before, though.



 


Anyway http://pathmagic.tumblr.com/post/42491876764 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Your town looks ADORBS. Do you have a dream address?! o:



Thank you so much!!

It's in my signature!

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Awh I love villager conversations<3 

 Watching a duck fish makes me laugh.


----------



## JellyBeans

@Rubyy, on pathmagic it doesn't seem to have the border on the bottom QR code - and on the website itself, it all seems to be sideways :3 This is regarding the path


----------



## Byngo

I forgot to do the ceremony thing for my flower arch, so here it is!


----------



## beffa

WHY DO YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN WE MAKE LOVE ;-;


----------



## rubyy

JellyBeans said:


> @Rubyy, on pathmagic it doesn't seem to have the border on the bottom QR code - and on the website itself, it all seems to be sideways :3 This is regarding the path



Oh yeah, let me find the correct link.


----------



## Miss Renee

I finally got the cafe! Woooooooo!


----------



## Laurina

Miss Renee said:


> I finally got the cafe! Woooooooo!



Congrats! Looks like you put it in a nice place in your town as well c: Awh your hippos<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yet again, this is how Poncho just loves to spend his day.


----------



## Joey

LaurinaMN said:


> And yet again, this is how Poncho just loves to spend his day.
> View attachment 15447
> View attachment 15448



I love that project. I hope one of my villages suggests it sometime soon.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Oh my god! <3


----------



## kyasarin

Twilight Sparkle said:


> View attachment 15472
> 
> Oh my god! <3



Wow! I hope you have room! 

Lolly earlier today. She is so adorable. 




My villager photo collection so far:


----------



## Laurina

Joey said:


> I love that project. I hope one of my villages suggests it sometime soon.



It's definitely one of my favorites. And my villagers favorite c:


----------



## Joey

Blaire was sick but still decided to come to the awards ceremony.

I've always wished that too Apple.


Marina decided to move in with out any invitation. I'm so happy


----------



## Byngo

^ You have Apple too? She's so adorbs! <3
I have Tex too, lol


----------



## Millie

wow


----------



## Joey

Lunatic said:


> ^ You have Apple too? She's so adorbs! <3
> I have Tex too, lol



Yeah, I love Apple but I'm trying to get Tex to move out. I've only talked to him once or twice but he is stubborn.


----------



## spamurai

Joey said:


> Yeah, I love Apple but I'm trying to get Tex to move out. I've only talked to him once or twice but he is stubborn.



I forgot which sheep it was but I was trying to get her to move out and she finally pinged to say she was leaving and when I said "Ok, bye" she said, "on second thoughts I don't think we've got to know each other well enough, so I'm going to stay"... I was like whattttt -_-


----------



## Byngo

spamurai said:


> I forgot which sheep it was but I was trying to get her to move out and she finally pinged to say she was leaving and when I said "Ok, bye" she said, "on second thoughts I don't think we've got to know each other well enough, so I'm going to stay"... I was like whattttt -_-



In my own experience to ensure that a villager actually moves out when they ask you, befriending is better rather than ignoring them. They tend to usually say something like "I didn't feel we got close enough, so I'll stay" whereas having befriended them they can't say that so they'll move.


----------



## Joey

Lunatic said:


> In my own experience to ensure that a villager actually moves out when they ask you, befriending is better rather than ignoring them. They tend to usually say something like "I didn't feel we got close enough, so I'll stay" whereas having befriended them they can't say that so they'll move.



I just totally ignore them and then I hear from other villagers that the animal is moving out I don't talk to them at all. It works.


----------



## spamurai

Yay ^_^ 









And I love this screenshot xD


----------



## Laurina

Love you too, Diana..........


----------



## MadisonCrossing

spamurai said:


> Yay ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this screenshot xD



Oh wow, what themes do you have in your house?  That's quite a lot of points.  I want to collect either the polka-dot or rococo theme as my main room; most likely polka-dot to start with since rococo is hard to maintain.  Maybe mermaid as the main too.  But that many points is pretty impressive!
I also love the last screenshot!   Is it a sort of glitch or something?  The character looks like its standing higher above the ocean.


----------



## Razzy

spamurai said:


> I forgot which sheep it was but I was trying to get her to move out and she finally pinged to say she was leaving and when I said "Ok, bye" she said, "on second thoughts I don't think we've got to know each other well enough, so I'm going to stay"... I was like whattttt -_-



If that happens, I reset and keep going to that villager and eventually they WILL decide to move out.


----------



## Farobi

*We mean business.*


60% of this cash is from Villager Trading #loser


I ship them both.


THIS REALLY SURPRISED ME, I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT SHIRT DESIGN. I gave this particular Lolly through giveaway to tifa6944. Miss Renee snagged her up probably through the WiFi pool (because tifa6944 accidentally voided her), unknowing that this Lolly was mine from my previous town. Meaning to say that this Lolly was originally mine. FATE.


Ok...


----------



## Laurina

The love birds won't let me escape...


----------



## Hyoshido

Chrissy loving Genji is now canon.



Spoiler: Zucker and Octavian spendin' some quality time.


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo: Did you change the path in your town?


----------



## rubyy

Farobi said:


> View attachment 13475
> 
> Umm didn't really reset a lot, but i did time travel for like two hours trying to get a good villager for my friend before I reset. Turns out he's her dreamie and, what are the freaking odds? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My town's a mess lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> When I saw the plot, I put my whole finger where the dialogue shows before seeing the villager's name. I slowly move it towards the left, visualizing the length of the villager's name + the last letter. I had no Smug as Eugene left, and I intially thought that Scoot was his replacement (because he was my 9th, but I TT'd again and someone insignificant moved). I see the letter "L" and I'm like "", could it be?
> 
> I moved my finger faster and faster, but slow enough not to read the whole text at once.
> 
> I see "shal". Marshal comes out of it. The freaking adoribuu, overrated pile of cheese Marshal. So happy to get him for my friend <3
> 
> But I would've preferred Merengue though





That's such a good idea 

I would've did that


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> Hyogo: Did you change the path in your town?


Does it really matter?

Yes, The other one was getting hella ugly and the Grass changed color recently so it didn't match that well anymore.


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> Does it really matter?



Was just asking...


----------



## Hyoshido

Sorry for my rudeness, It just kinda bursted a little.

Just a tad moody due to some recent events ._.


----------



## Souji

I'm smiling like a dork now  Thanks to Witch for letting me having him!


----------



## louise23

nice pics everyone how do you get the cafe by the way


----------



## Orange

Finally got my first perfect fruit, took long enough since I've been playing since June 12. I was starting to think it was just a legend...


----------



## rubyy

I love this photo I just took<3


----------



## Manah

My first rainbow <3







None of you donated a single bell and I'm forced to say how awesome you are. Not happy about this.







No Yuka, you don't need to water the palm trees.







Silly fireworks dance ftw!







...you want me to give this to Genji because you can't find him?







That's the largest group I ever got in one pic without playing hide and seek.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Manah said:


> My first rainbow <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you donated a single bell and I'm forced to say how awesome you are. Not happy about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Yuka, you don't need to water the palm trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly fireworks dance ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you want me to give this to Genji because you can't find him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the largest group I ever got in one pic without playing hide and seek.



I love your face in the second to last picture! ;w;
Are those pictures from back in the summer, or do you Time Travel?  I'm just wondering because the grass is a dark shade of green.^^



louise23 said:


> nice pics everyone how do you get the cafe by the way



The page here includes how to unlock the caf?.


----------



## Manah

Thanks! 

Those are summer pictures. Half of those villagers have already left. xD


----------



## Dozer

I'm a very busy man.




Pinky I'll never not love you.







Wow thanks...


----------



## Laurina

AHHHHHH! THANK YOU MUFFY<3


----------



## louise23

thank for the the cafe link need to get to work then, almost give him 50 things


----------



## StarryACNL

I was fuming when I saw this!
Reason why it's so late- I just found the files!


----------



## Hyoshido

Not my shot but it has me IN it >:U


----------



## Silversea

mewtfan said:


> View attachment 15725
> 
> View attachment 15726
> 
> 
> Wow thanks...




This is amusing.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm either gonna keep her or give her to my Best friend =u=


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> I'm either gonna keep her or give her to my Best friend =u=



o: It's the quotation mark cat! Lol


----------



## Souji

I was visiting my girlfriend's town. Thanks Kabuki... >_>


----------



## Miss Renee

Here's some pictures of my precious Violet:


----------



## Farobi

Miss Renee said:


> Here's some pictures of my precious Violet:



Waah cute <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Violet reminds me of Frankenstein's monster because of those..things on her head, arms and legs ._.


----------



## clovetic

LaurinaMN said:


> AHHHHHH! THANK YOU MUFFY<3
> View attachment 15744



gah i've been waiting forever for my muffy do this this -.-


----------



## beffa

so o'hare's decided to move right in front of my campsite and join the clump of villagers by my house… sigh…


----------



## MadisonCrossing

beffa said:


> so o'hare's decided to move right in front of my campsite and join the clump of villagers by my house… sigh…
> 
> View attachment 15923



Don't worry, mine was much worse on my old town.  They were completely *surrounding* my house, not off to the side like yours.
Are all of them by your house dreamies?


----------



## jdelikan

You have great taste; October 5th is a fantastic date! It's my birthday.


----------



## Laurina

Miss Renee said:


> Here's some pictures of my precious Violet:



Ahh! I never realized how adorable Violet is<3 Her sitting on that stump is too precious c':


----------



## Ida

http://toadbossida.tumblr.com/post/64895163486/agreed

My first screnshot in this thread. Im in the phone so im sorry it is ? Tumblr link


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll upload photos in a second, but re-tail is buying sea basses premium xD


----------



## Souji

Yay finally!





Thanks to Bon for letting me adopt Ribbot *_* <3


----------



## Zander

Here are some I just took in my town.




























































Still need more stuff for here, and the Samus top





Need more stuff, Link's pants and hat












My basement and one side room are still empty


----------



## Byngo

Zander said:


> Here are some I just took in my town.



Your path reminds me of the old Pok?mon games. o:


----------



## beffa

MadisonCrossing said:


> Don't worry, mine was much worse on my old town.  They were completely *surrounding* my house, not off to the side like yours.
> Are all of them by your house dreamies?



yup! the one directly in front is merry, o'hares in front of the campsite, then it's lopez and molly by re-tail ._.


----------



## Zander

They are based off of ALTTP

the bushes and fences are made using sprites from the game


----------



## Laurina

Dear Mr. Whale, please don't eat my precious Diana. Thank you. And I finally get a free throne, weee.


----------



## Itachi

First post ^___^



Finally got my last dreamie!



Whitney moved in the day before 



Ankha the day before that! 



Anyone else want a Marshal mask?



Snake! ^___^


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Finally, I've managed to decorate a room for Halloween. 











Visit me in a dream to see it!






Newest PWP built is a windmill. I've wanted it for a long time.






And an uneven stone roof, at last, for my mayor's house!


----------



## chriss

All my villagers love this bench


So rude lmao


Beware of the tiny hamster claws


Trapped all my villagers while doing the diving trick for pwp's. They seemed oddly happy about it


Seeing this one makes me sad, my friend Tex moved awhile ago.


And finally completed my refurbished Alpine room


----------



## Joey

chriss said:


> And finally completed my refurbished Alpine room
> View attachment 16184



That is so nice! Is that your design or did Cyrus suggest it?


----------



## chriss

Joey said:


> That is so nice! Is that your design or did Cyrus suggest it?



Its one of Cyrus' suggestions


----------



## fl0ra

beffa said:


> so o'hare's decided to move right in front of my campsite and join the clump of villagers by my house? sigh?
> 
> View attachment 15923



maybe you can relocate your campsite?  
i'm not sure if it's a pwp that could be demolished though.


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's some of my happenings that happened!



Yay for a Dinner Date... kinda!

Must... Love the Apple...

Keep in mind, this is my other character's home...

Would it be even funnier if I put him in a Planeteer T-Shirt from Captain Planet?


----------



## Hyoshido

I wish she was Sitting outside though, This is still cute though.





My failed Halloween Costume, I would be surprised if it were easy to guess.





I love Don, I honestly wish you get to see him more.


----------



## Laurina

Poor Poncho is so jealous</3


I love finding Zucker on the beach, he's the only villager that has gone down there to hang out (except for Hamphrey when he hid there for hide and seek)


I feel you Erik... but it's 1:30. Wake up and be my friend.


----------



## Itachi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> My failed Halloween Costume, I would be surprised if it were easy to guess.



Jack!  can you send me the qr code for his jacket?


----------



## rubyy

Happy girl


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> View attachment 16294
> 
> Happy girl



rich


----------



## Farobi

Rubyy said:


> View attachment 16294
> 
> Happy girl


Damn those crowns though xD


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> rich



Dude I gave you 3 or 4mil want any more

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Damn those crowns though xD



600k each aw yeah


----------



## Byngo

Rubyy said:


> View attachment 16294
> 
> Happy girl



o-o Wow. How?


----------



## mizukitty

my first one ever! i'm soooo happy


----------



## Itachi

mizukitty said:


> View attachment 16328
> 
> my first one ever! i'm soooo happy



Congrats! It took ages for me to get my first one, but afterwards I got a lot more  Look forward to getting a lot more soon!



Here's my first one


----------



## Razzy

Sorry Merengue.. I couldn't help it. hahaha. I hope you still love me


----------



## Lassy

I caught three people dancing 






Shake that boooty soleil !


----------



## Minami

Happy Halloween


----------



## Joey

I'm so happy.

I understand Apple.



I hope everyone had a good Halloween!


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## SliceAndDice

^ You have Tabbys picture! =o I have been trying for ages to get it, but she just wont give it to me...


----------



## SliceAndDice

Tom has moved in and it looks like he feels right at home:

Oookay... 
It looks like Stitches has something coming out of his nose xD:


----------



## Joey

jvgsjeff said:


>



How did you get the orange pumpkin mask? I thought it was just Jack who had it.


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ Jack gives it to you when you refuse to give him candy. Don't wear headgear though, or he will give you something else.


----------



## aetherene

I'm such a stinker. xDD


----------



## Prisma

Rubyy said:


> View attachment 16294
> 
> Happy girl



HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE??


----------



## Boccages

This is incredibly funny and I found it on Miiverse while browsing it with my Wii U earlier.


----------



## Itachi

I took away Jacks pride mawhahaha


----------



## Razzy

This made me laugh way too much lolol.


----------



## Neli

Razzy said:


> View attachment 16624
> This made me laugh way too much lolol.



-snorts and falls over-


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Itachi said:


> View attachment 16619



I love Snake!  That picture is cute!
I hope everyone had a nice Halloween!


----------



## meo




----------



## WeiMoote

Here's a couple pics! No Halloween stuff, sadly...


He asked if I had something on Xylia's nose, for the Mischief joke.

The entire series! Fits well with my Goth character, huh? (I'm gonna imagine the pumpkins are plushies.)


----------



## Itachi

Happy Birthday Snaker!!


I haven't had a touching moment in AC in awhile, thanks best bro 



It really surprised me when he put it on


----------



## SliceAndDice

Aww.  Happy Birthday Snake! I only celebrated one villager Birthday so far. Kind of sad. -_-

Anyway. Some pictures of my babys being cute:


----------



## SliceAndDice

Doublepost... Forum working like a charm *cough*


----------



## WeiMoote

I managed to fit the Creepy Series outside Halloween! Let's see the results...


Just another boring rerun...

Best NOT to lean back.

They don't know the skeleton is a plushie...

These aren't helmets; they're plushies!


----------



## spamurai

This is what my house currently looks like. 
It's only temporary because I wanted the gold exterior... 

It's Rustic Theme and worth 1,155,000 HRA points. (Not bad considering the rooms are half empty lol).

I'm going to be changing it back to how it was soon.


----------



## Miss Renee

Is that a fat joke?


----------



## gamergirl92




----------



## kyasarin

Hilarious screenshot from the Halloween event ft. Hamphrey. 



Lolly is sick and it makes me sad.


----------



## Imonly21

Miss Renee said:


> Is that a fat joke?



This is hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pumpkin Spice Latte


----------



## Itachi

My plan to have them be a couple worked! I'm so happy ^____^


----------



## ThomasNLD

Darn, I read to much in the double bed....

BURN! 

I dig it, you dig?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Itachi said:


> View attachment 16945View attachment 16946View attachment 16947View attachment 16948View attachment 16949View attachment 16950
> 
> My plan to have them be a couple worked! I'm so happy ^____^



That's so cute!  I've never seen a couple that close with the actual screenshots.  Marshal and Peanut are perfect for each other!


----------



## Lorenita

Random shots from the past few days!
















I have never... and I repeat... NEVER caught a bee in a Animal Crossing game till that day! I seriously almost cried, xD.








I don't know WHO did it, but SOMEONE planted a pitfall right in front of my house! Bet it was my neighbor, Friga...!


----------



## beffa

I'm not sure if we even need mushrooms for anything, but I'm hoarding them ;-;


----------



## Roxer9000

R.I.P Julian 
2013-2013


----------



## JellyBeans

beffa said:


> View attachment 17062
> 
> I'm not sure if we even need mushrooms for anything, but I'm hoarding them ;-;



They come in useful at Festivale, I think. My villagers are telling me to start hoarding mushrooms and fish.


----------



## Wholockian

JellyBeans said:


> They come in useful at Festivale, I think. My villagers are telling me to start hoarding mushrooms and fish.



I think it's the harvest, festivale isn't until February (maybe January)


----------



## JellyBeans

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> I think it's the harvest, festivale isn't until February (maybe January)



Whoops, got them mixed up. >.< Got Pave mixed up with Franklin. Duh. Festivale is indeed in Feb/March, and Harvest is on Nov. 28th (my birthday). 

But mushrooms are useful for _harvest festival._


----------



## Razzy




----------



## MDofDarkheart

Razzy said:


> View attachment 17134



OMG! They fell for the trap! *wicked laugh*


----------



## Dozer

You know you want it...




I've wanted him so much and for so long but I just don't have room.


That huge fish has been in her house for months. 


Dancing in my dreams


----------



## Ezreal

So... Merengue moved in recently... and I figured since it was getting to be winter soon, I'd give her a winter sweater through the mail. The next day she was wearing it and asked me how she looked.

She's so sweet ;;.... I didn't think she'd actually wear it!


----------



## mizukitty

i forgot to post this from halloween, but i spent a good 5 minutes laughing at this and doing it over and over XD


----------



## ThatACfan

My new lighthouse!!


----------



## jadii

.


----------



## beffa

Caught lots of cute crabs and got another silver badge!




New illuminated clock and 200,000+ HHA points now my card set's here




And the mushroom hoarding continues!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

beffa said:


> Caught lots of cute crabs and got another silver badge!
> 
> View attachment 17294
> View attachment 17295
> 
> New illuminated clock and 200,000+ HHA points now my card set's here
> 
> View attachment 17296
> View attachment 17297
> 
> And the mushroom hoarding continues!
> 
> View attachment 17298



I love the screenshot of you in the aquarium!  The angle is really nice.


----------



## Itachi

I just realized the PWP gyroid is putting his head in the standee


----------



## Ras

Deirdre creeping me out:














Sterling's not gonna lose to a coelacanth.  He's not going to lose to anything!


















Source of my quote:






And, this was just shocking:






N-no!  Everyone knows I'm more into Pelly!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I always take a snapshot when I get to sit with a villager. Deli's a sweetie.






My first time finding Marshal asleep on the log bench! How cute is that!





Or maybe Apple on a tree stump is cuter!?





I always have time for Rolf. I love this tiger.





Made a map of Zingzang, at last!





I love how gorgeous the perfect apple trees look in autumn.


----------



## beffa

these are in a weird order help







I didn't do the tourney today because I was too moody after I'd caught tonnes of different island fish and then he wanted carps only. Yeah… I ragequitted. But I was happy to see my two lovely ducklings and my baby Kid Cat placed in the competition <3 also Papi and Victoria came! It was super cute…apart from Maple being there.


----------



## beffa

Sorry to post again but…cutest moment ever! Walked in on these two cuties (who just happened to have placed 1st & 2nd in the Fishing Tourney) hanging out! <3


----------



## ThomasNLD

Those ducks really are cute. I hope to find a duck in my campsite soon.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Today was a good day in Futaba.




Little Fauna decided she wanted to move into Futaba!
she's cute but not my dreamie, still nice to get her picture

Talking about pictures...

I just got the picture of my favorite teddybear!


----------



## Ida

Drift is training his Butt off

http://toadbossida.tumblr.com/post/67404205383/butt-training-in-mirkwood


----------



## kyasarin

Apple on a tree stump is soooo adorable. Look at that tummy. lol


----------



## beffa

Trolling on the island, I got bored don't judge ;-; plus they kicked in my grass heart so revenge hehehuehu




I got the full blue PJ's and I love them!




First my ducks hang out… Now my deers? <3



My completed card room (as of now) and mushroom exhibit! I love how all the mushrooms look together.


----------



## Itachi

We're twins now, so I had to take a special picture.  Snaker just keeps making me love him more and more...


----------



## Hyoshido

^ Wait, Why is your character all huge? ._.









Yaaay, New item from Nintendo!


----------



## Itachi

Hyogo said:


> ^ Wait, Why is your character all huge? ._.



It's happens after you eat a "famous mushroom  (only lasts for a few seconds)


----------



## Charmssparkle

beffa said:


> Trolling on the island, I got bored don't judge ;-; plus they kicked in my grass heart so revenge hehehuehu
> 
> View attachment 17616
> View attachment 17617
> 
> I got the full blue PJ's and I love them!
> 
> View attachment 17618
> View attachment 17619
> 
> First my ducks hang out? Now my deers? <3
> 
> View attachment 17620
> 
> My completed card room (as of now) and mushroom exhibit! I love how all the mushrooms look together.
> 
> View attachment 17621
> View attachment 17622



Wait wait wait. In the mushroom pic, what are the little dark ones up in the top right corner?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Passed Gracie's 4th and final Fashion Check today, woot!


----------



## Ras

Rare mushrooms.  You have to dig them up, usually near special stumps.  They bring in some bells.

Well, says they only grow in perfect towns.  They may not need to be near stumps.  16,000 bells.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ras said:


> Rare mushrooms.  You have to dig them up, usually near special stumps.  They bring in some bells.
> 
> Well, says they only grow in perfect towns.  They may not need to be near stumps.  16,000 bells.



I think they only grow near special stumps. I got one, maybe two, and it was by my special stump. Anecdotal evidence, but it's something.


----------



## Itachi

My other couple ^___^



Finally got my last dreamie


----------



## Big Forum User

Envy said:


> So, I'm curious - How did you get a picture that close up?



He's in a villager's house; he zoomed in


----------



## Miss Renee

My pride and joy:





Now I can feel like a queen on my golden throne.


----------



## Pimmy

I noticed, the other day, that two of my villagers were wearing the same horrible shirt at the same time:





And then I noticed Kiki....




And Sterling!!




And now just today, Phil gave me a pink tartan shirt in a trade, and I was happy to load it off on Victoria, who offered me a much-desired Jinbei top. 




But of course, she changed right into it!





>:◃(


----------



## JellyBeans

Big Forum User said:


> He's in a villager's house; he zoomed in



That post was on the 2nd page... this is the 78th page.


----------



## Bravedart

Spoiler



 FAMOUS MUSHROOM 
 What a wonderful day to get a face full of sand =_=
I wonder what she was dreaming about...
The day my little Cherry got voided 
Deena is so sweet! <3
Rodney moved to my brothers town!
Kapp'n's poor boat
...Thanks but my brother and I don't get seasick
The Gardening Gang! Puck and Limberg holding a shovel, Cherry watering flowers and Amelia skipping around randomly
...Do these clouds look weird to you?


----------



## Itachi

As someone who is obsessed with hybrids, this makes me really happy ^___^


----------



## Miss Renee

My male villagers were having some sort of gang meeting by the zen bell.






Then Jambette was walking around with this dumb look on her face for no reason.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Miss Renee said:


> Then Jambette was walking around with this dumb look on her face for no reason.



I think that's pretty weird too.  I had Kitty in my very first town and I caught her doing that one time.  Maybe they're just thinking?  I've never seen villagers do it too much, though.


----------



## Miss Renee

MadisonCrossing said:


> I think that's pretty weird too.  I had Kitty in my very first town and I caught her doing that one time.  Maybe they're just thinking?  I've never seen villagers do it too much, though.



It's so weird. She was not trying to talk to me or anything, just walking around.


----------



## mizukitty

_happy birthday to my favorite snooty <:_


----------



## Itachi

^Happy birthday Willow!




First one to sit (sleep) on the new bench ^__^


----------



## WeiMoote

Methinks Pietro needs glasses. (And I don't know why I had him say vampire...)


True story: I was singing Beach Boy's Barbara Ann in the Megaphone, for no apparent reason.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

Because I can't be bothered resizing pictures- Here.


Spoiler



 Yes, Kyle- it's such a BIG shop.. Dancing? Pfft! Who dances nowadays? Mhm...I uh... FORGOT TOO!
 I didn't think you meant anything else- Don't need to be clear... I made a shirt of my character and a lot of my villagers are wearing it.. o_o


----------



## dada_

Itachi said:


> As someone who is obsessed with hybrids, this makes me really happy ^___^



I love your Straw Hat Pirates flag 

My game glitched up a little when I was traveling backwards and forwards in time (one day at a time) while upgrading my house. Tom Nook seems to have miscalculated the cost of my latest upgrade.  I exited his store and walked right back in, and he immediately thanked me for paying off my loan.


----------



## Hyoshido

HE WAS A RANDOM MOVE-IN kjfghfgfhjjfdhgjsdfg ~o~













Two Dreamies in one day ;u;


----------



## Pimmy

omg lucky!! I'm still waiting for a certain villager to move out so I can start my Kabuki-hunt XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Hyogo said:


> HE WAS A RANDOM MOVE-IN kjfghfgfhjjfdhgjsdfg ~o~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Dreamies in one day ;u;



Wow, congratulations! c:


----------



## dada_

system failure!?


----------



## Joey

Got Chief's picture 


Chilling on the bench.

No one in my HHA at the moment.

Yeah, Apple asked me for an apple...


----------



## Hyoshido

Dunno if to take or wot
Random move-in, Not a Camper or bought.

I might try and aim for Marshal tho.


----------



## Ras

Joey said:


> [
> View attachment 18782
> View attachment 18783



Do you have a link to the QR code for your paths?  It's very similar to what I have, but I like that it's a lot darker.


----------



## beffa

? lolwut
(from a few days ago wahh old paths)


----------



## Byngo

OMG! I about died when I seen this! Both my male deer walking around in the same area! Too bad Fauna and Diana aren't outside, they live right around there. o:


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, Shep moved in and I'm still angry about it and Lucky's decided to move out.

Well...atleast this happened.




Atleast I can make someone else happy, Huh?


----------



## Joey

Ras said:


> Do you have a link to the QR code for your paths?  It's very similar to what I have, but I like that it's a lot darker.



Here it is!


----------



## aetherene

This is back when Elvis moved out.







I'm gonna miss that cranky lion. And look, even Vesta is sad too that her neighbor and best friend is gone now. 










HEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Ras

Joey said:


> Here it is!



Thanks!  It went in exactly over my old pattern, so I didn't even have to do any work!


----------



## Silversea

aetherene said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHE



Uhhhhhhhhh...*backs away slowly*.


----------



## gingerbread

Before I post this and if it's probably in the wrong format, I am sorry XD No SD card reader or whatever T-T

I changed Beau's shirt the other day, he looks adorable >u<


----------



## Itachi

I haven't posted in a bit, so here's a huge dump.

First day of snow and I finally have a castle ^__^



11/28 was my birthday 


My newest project ^___^


It's finally opening!!!


The second after I sat on my new golden super toilet, I got a surprise visit.


----------



## gingerbread

The new villager to Saudade, Molly  She's just about as tall as the flowers, so cutee >u<


----------



## beffa

Papi looks perfect in his new shirt from Kid Cat! <3


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## meo

Spoiler




HER EYESSSS. Y___Y



I swear they're a couple...

First house visit from Marina.  My toilet makes perfect location sense. D:<

First Pascal encounter. <3333


----------



## orangepeanut

An charming shot of me christening the new flower arch with a giant poot


----------



## Miss Renee

I'll do anything for my Jambette.


----------



## Le Ham

Here are a few gems from my town record.


Spoiler: Fun with Stardust


----------



## Itachi

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Here are a few gems from my town record.
> View attachment 19463


I love how Flora is over hearing the convo, she must be terrified.

Finally after a long Resetti/reset fest...my stumps are done


----------



## Ras

Itachi, your path is exactly what I'm looking for for my second town (QR unlocking any day now). Do you have a link?


----------



## Itachi

Ras said:


> Itachi, your path is exactly what I'm looking for for my second town (QR unlocking any day now). Do you have a link?



http://imgur.com/a/1Y83g Here you go


----------



## Ras

Thanks!  And (unrelated to this) screenshots to come as soon as I stop being lazy about my SD card.


----------



## Ras

First, from Mirage:

Flora being silly in the museum:






Naughty and Nice Day in Cooki3's Village:






WARNING! CUTENESS OVERLOAD:



Spoiler
















I didn't think she could get any cuter, but there you go!

Now, over to Pangola:










Cute Kidd in a dream:






Pommy:






This HAS to make her someone's dreamy:






With my buddy Cooki3 on a snowy day:






♪♫ This beach is so cold on winter afternoons♫♪






I have only started seeing them sitting down recently, but it's always cute:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Here are a few gems from my town record.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fun with Stardust
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19461View attachment 19462View attachment 19463View attachment 19464View attachment 19465View attachment 19466View attachment 19467View attachment 19468



Wait, did Mallary call Gabi a guy?


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I love him so much!! <333 thanks again to LadyScion for giving him to me! <33


----------



## Zoella

In love with my christmas outfit <3


----------



## Byngo

While doing some TT'ing, I decided to stop by the fishing tourney tent thing to see the results!







Then the next day, Diana and Fauna are walking near eachother! Just like my male deers a few pages back <3


----------



## Itachi

My winter room so far ^___^


----------



## Saranghae

here's my town! (gets a little crazy at the last 3 photos oops)



Spoiler




In front of the cafe!


My main character's house!


Town hall!


Campsite!


(the most embarrassing part) Entrance to Pompom's grave and memorial in the spot where her house was omg she left my town unexpectedly a few months ago </3


Pompom's grave hahahah


Memorial garden??


----------



## Hyoshido

This is what's gonna happen on Saturday night for me.




I can't waaaait c:


----------



## mizukitty

oh punchy<3


----------



## Itachi

^Punchy <3333



YAYYYYYYY ^____^


----------



## Itachi

Happy birthday Tom!


----------



## beffa

You came to the wrong neighbourhood, mother ****er.
(No but seriously what did I walk in on)


----------



## jPottie

beffa said:


> View attachment 20122
> 
> You came to the wrong neighbourhood, mother ****er.
> (No but seriously what did I walk in on)


caption made me lmao.
And seriously cute! I love Papi. Wish he'd move to my town.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I love Hamphrey! :3 (Filbert too, of course)





^ Flora seems to be super popular with the guys. She wasn't home though. XD


----------



## aetherene

Bye bye Axel. ): I'm gonna miss you, buddy. You'll be going to a better town. <3










AHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOOK WHO FINALLY CAME BACK FOR A VISIT!!!

I missed seeing you Ribbot <3


----------



## beffa

So I took my 3DS to school today and I sat somewhere private and played it, hence the time on my clock. But I bumped into these two having a conversation which I missed out on reading, and Lopez changed into Beau's shirt and they both started dancing! Awwww*-*



Decided I wanted the gorgeous armchair and sofa, they were so expensive but they're gorgeous (that wasn't meant to be a pun, seriously). I replaced my two exotic items (bench and chair) with them and moved the other two elsewhere.



I think I ruined Maple. Her greeting is 'Back that ass up' also. But this catchphrase suits her.



…Literally me whenever talking to someone


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Pixlplume




----------



## Saranghae

O. m. g. It has been FOREVER since I've gotten a good pwp!! Eunice <3


----------



## juneau

Saw the Northern Lights today!



At the club with Merengue. 



Some of my villagers are verbally abusive. 



Look who's taking a nap on a stump. Maybe it's time to go home, Mira.

​


Saranghae said:


> View attachment 20266
> O. m. g. It has been FOREVER since I've gotten a good pwp!! Eunice <3



Hey, I got the same one today!


----------



## Ras

Who did this to my Skye?  Let me at 'em!  





That's more like it!  That's what I want to see!





My first igloo.  So pretty.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Oh Hamphrey. What have the children ever done to you?

Uhm...

Too much cute! T_T


----------



## AlexanderPie

Northern Lights, oh yea!


----------



## jPottie

Got my first -ever- villager picture today, and from my favorite townie!








Score!


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ Congratulations!  I remember how happy I was when I got my first picture. It was Canberras. I know that most people think she is ugly but she will always have a special place in my heart. <3


----------



## jPottie

SliceAndDice said:


> ^ Congratulations!  I remember how happy I was when I got my first picture. It was Canberras. I know that most people think she is ugly but she will always have a special place in my heart. <3


Thanks! Canberra is cute once you get use to her. I find most uchis are that way, they all have a special charm and a great personality. ^^


----------



## Miss Renee

It was the hardest poop of my life.


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ Deirdre invading personal space... This seriously cracked me up.


----------



## gingerbread

Miss Renee said:


> It was the hardest poop of my life.



Ahahahahah. This had me laughing quite a bit xDD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Miss Renee said:


> It was the hardest poop of my life.



 Omg, this is the best! XD  You should add this to the *Most Hilarious Moments in Animal Crossing: New Leaf *thread! XD


----------



## JellyBeans

Miss Renee said:


> It was the hardest poop of my life.



You're killing me.


----------



## BungoTheElf




----------



## JellyBeans

lynn105 said:


>



xD


----------



## Hyoshido

Northern Lights o3o


----------



## spamurai

Haven't uploaded any screenshots in a while, so here's some recent ones


----------



## JeanGiraffe

The northern lights are beautiful! and LOLOL @ miss renee


----------



## RhinoK

I caught Ozzie wearing my Eleventh Doctor's outfit ^
many of you may remember that episode in Series 3 of New Who (Family of Blood) where Ten believes he's a human under the alias John Smith and he's a teacher. Well I s'pose the same happened with Eleven except, well, he's a koala.


----------



## Saranghae

So jealous of you guys with northern lights, I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I think I just walked into the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## spamurai

jvgsjeff said:


> I think I just walked into the wrong neighborhood.



That's scary xD


----------



## Byngo

jvgsjeff said:


> I think I just walked into the wrong neighborhood.



That is creepy. With some of them melting, it makes it even weirder. o-o


----------



## Libra

View attachment 20680

First time ever I was able to listen in on a conversation between two villagers! <3 Diana and Pashmina were talking about the things they were afraid of. It ended with a lot of "them", "you know... _them_!" and then asking me if squished them or not. The options were something like "I sure do!", "No, I don't" and "Them?" I chose "Them?" and they were both all "What do you mean? You know them! Ugh, _them_! Don't make me say it outloud!" And then they both walked away. Obviously they were talking about cockroaches, LOL. It was a funny conversation, I hope I'll be able to listen in on another one sometime soon!


----------



## Saranghae

This is the cutest thing that's ever happened, omg.


----------



## beffa

Here goes Lopez making me never wanting to let him move n____n?


----------



## jPottie

Really pretty screenie from the other night; had the aurora borealis in my town, with a nice full moon! I also updated my dream town at this time, so the aurora might still be there if you haven't seen one in action. : P




And I taught what I think is a pretty funny saying to Bertha. : P


----------



## JeanGiraffe

This is Chief's house, I TTed him into boxes for someone, they left my town while I was still in his house. xDD


----------



## Saranghae

Ok guys here's a TON of screenshots of my town which I just finished designing besides a few pwps I haven't unlocked yet  Sorry the quality is poop </3


Spoiler


----------



## Dozer

Saranghae said:


> Ok guys here's a TON of screenshots of my town which I just finished designing besides a few pwps I haven't unlocked yet  Sorry the quality is poop </3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20778
> View attachment 20780
> View attachment 20781
> View attachment 20782
> View attachment 20783
> View attachment 20784
> View attachment 20785
> View attachment 20786
> View attachment 20787



I love your little garden with the flower bed projects so much, what an awesome town.


----------



## Souji

Realised that some of my trees have christmas lights! They look really cute.


----------



## Saranghae

mewtfan said:


> I love your little garden with the flower bed projects so much, what an awesome town.



 Thank you!!


----------



## Itachi

I got Marshs pic ^__^ it looks amazing next to his lady ♥

All my kitties in one place :3

Just built this bench behind Punchys house. This is the 2nd bench where he was the first person to sit on it...PUNCHY I LOVE YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Byngo

Itachi said:


> I got Marshs pic ^__^ it looks amazing next to his lady ♥
> View attachment 20953View attachment 20954
> All my kitties in one place :3
> View attachment 20955
> Just built this bench behind Punchys house. This is the 2nd bench where he was the first person to sit on it...PUNCHY I LOVE YOU SO MUCH
> View attachment 20956



That room of yours is cool~ o:


----------



## Miss Renee

Are you jealous of my new house?


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Captured this today for the Daily Photo thing and it tickled me greatly.


----------



## Saranghae

Caroline fell asleep on the bench, omg.


----------



## gingerbread

Saranghae said:


> Caroline fell asleep on the bench, omg.
> View attachment 21136



Cuteee c:


----------



## Itachi

Lunatic said:


> That room of yours is cool~ o:



Thanks ^___^ here's the whole thing!


----------



## Pixlplume

I've been wondering this as well...


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHIEF! AND HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO BLANCHE!*


----------



## Joey

Etinceru said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHIEF! AND HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO BLANCHE!*



I had Chief's birthday yesterday too. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Miss Renee

Tex was wearing a shirt I made today and the snowman is stretched so tightly over Tex's blubber.
It looks painful. Poor snowman. I can imagine him screaming in agony but no one can hear his screams.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Aww, Happy Belated Birthday, Chief! ^u^


----------



## Itachi

Miss Renee said:


> Tex was wearing a shirt I made today and the snowman is stretched so tightly over Tex's blubber.
> It looks painful. Poor snowman. I can imagine him screaming in agony but no one can hear his screams.



:'(


----------



## Pixlplume

It's the winter solstice today! Yayyyyyy.

It's also Blanche's birthday! Aww, Chief showed up too. Blanche x Chief?

I'm so lonely, I edited all of my character's into the shot. :'(


----------



## Joey

Poor Apple. 

Bingooooo!

LOL.

It's Winter Solstice...

I love these cut-outs.


----------



## Coster




----------



## JellyBeans

So, in the past 2 days not much has happened - 





I've gotten closer to my fairytale castle house




I've gotten the cafe












PERFECT TOWN AT LAST!!!




So got the fairy tale town hall remodel. Should be done tomorrow!




And, uh... Ruby x Poncho?


----------



## Gizmodo

After my epihany of deciding i am keeping my town forever haha here are some screenshots 

Perfect Snowmam!





Perfect Town for 2 Months!!





First new villager since July!


----------



## Byngo

Gizmodo said:


> After my epihany of deciding i am keeping my town forever haha here are some screenshots
> 
> Perfect Snowmam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Town for 2 Months!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First new villager since July!



So cute! The igloo omg I still haven't seen an igloo in my town D:


----------



## beffa

Just a? lot of screenshots from my birthday! It's yesterday now (GMT) but yeah HERE'S MY BIRTHDAY SHOTS! 26th December 2013 Birthday! Sorry if they're in a weird order.














Kinda sad Kid Cat wasn't there, but he sent me a letter anyway*-*


----------



## reikya

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, uh... Ruby x Poncho?"

EEEP! I love them both! Especially Poncho


----------



## Miss Renee

Here are some random pictures of this week in Nashira:


----------



## Dozer

Miss Renee said:


> Here are some random pictures of this week in Nashira:




Aww I love Rocco! He's still in my GC town. 


Also, is your town named after Nashira from the Baten Kaitos games?


----------



## Gizmodo

Yayy





Illuminated heart paid off )





Muffy reccomends a weird book to stinky uhm..










New hair!!




Apple, Vesta & Stitches have all visited my home today


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Aw, oh my gosh Apple looks like she's about to trip over. :3


----------



## Byngo

Gizmodo said:


> Yayy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminated heart paid off )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffy reccomends a weird book to stinky uhm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple, Vesta & Stitches have all visited my home today



OMG, the last picture! It's soo cute *-*


----------



## Gizmodo

Lunatic said:


> OMG, the last picture! It's soo cute *-*



Apple<3


----------



## Miss Renee

mewtfan said:


> Aww I love Rocco! He's still in my GC town.
> 
> 
> Also, is your town named after Nashira from the Baten Kaitos games?



Yes!!! I am so glad that someone finally recognized it.


----------



## trea

My yoga studio / bedroom! I like that it's not too cluttered.. some of my rooms can get that way ><


----------



## Gizmodo

Did Stinky's petition for him 





Bluebear moved in!!




Just below the cafe





Think Apple is upset shes no longer the only peppy 





Muffy is beginning to scare me.. Talking to Stinky in a meeting about pocketknives.. and now she wants Vesta over too





Project finished - Memorial to Freya's home


----------



## gingerbread

Finally found where the SD card slot was on my computer, answer: in a very obvious place I forgot to look at T-T
--
Myself, and a friend and my newly built picnic blanket ^u^
-and Bella photobombing us :x


----------



## beffa

Excuse my paths (they're under construction right now, they should look better in the spring/summer) but I caught this cutie on a bench! He's only been in my town a few days awr what a cutie


----------



## gingerbread

@beffa, your new paths are great oo: I love them ^u^
I'll also be getting Kabuu when I restart so yeah >u<

Plus, look at this cute area I found in adream town ohmyglob >u< I love it ^u^


----------



## JellyBeans

Look who moved in! (thanks Melle!!)






















<333


----------



## Princess Weeb

JellyBeans said:


> Look who moved in! (thanks Melle!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <333




She's such a cutie awh <3


----------



## Dozer

Love the Auroras. 


 I've finally got a cute ducky in my town!


Yeah...


Vic's birthday was today, I think he loved the blue vase I gave him.


----------



## JellyBeans

mewtfan said:


> View attachment 22503
> Yeah...



The way Klaus is looking at you xP


----------



## Dozer

Yeah, I wouldn't exactly be shocked if Klaus had some skeletons in his closet.


----------



## antioikologoi2




----------



## gingerbread

Look at this cutie I found in a dream town ohmygosh >u<



Ahh I love how they've done this *w* Hiding the Reset Center by lots of trees *o* Possibly in my new town i'll do something similar, maybe >u<


----------



## Gizmodo

Reunited with Freya 









Spending time with the new resident ) her house is so cute


----------



## Charmy

Finally! Only took a month and a bit. :')








Merengue pinged me today saying she was considering leaving, thankfully I convinced her to stay. ♥

(Oops, not used the posting on these forums)


----------



## beffa

Happy new year to everyone! It's just about gone 2014 here in the UK so here's some of my screenshots of me celebrating with my favourite duckies and others.



Me too <3 Kinda sad I stood in an awkward place so I missed the 2014 fireworks and that my paths are currently a mess… But ah well! At least I got to spend it with my lovely villagers.




Anyone notice how big O'Hare's party hat is? Is that because he's wearing two hats?




My favourite spot in town looks lovely with the fireworks.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Snowtyke

Here's one from yesterday: I restarted for a dream! https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAC_UqFJW92bCQ


----------



## beffa

I'm a screenshot addict, I know. But look who's moving to Eldin! Thank you Makoto <33



And I was like… Why are you so obsessed with me?




Yuck mermaid furniture in my museum room…


----------



## JellyBeans

Screenshots in my blog that I can't be bothered to move over here so for now enjoy my town map ;3




Apologies for crap quality


----------



## Bear_Crossing

^ I really like your map, it's similar to mine.


----------



## Ras

A few days ago:

They call them normal, but:















Skye being cute:














Today.  Best day ever, with all my girls:






























Oh, Mallary:






End of the day:


----------



## Charmy

So after a week of trying to get someone to move (and avoiding my favourites, Marshal and Merengue from moving),  Marshal finally informed me that me that Canberra is leaving. 


































Not taking no for an answer, I was forced to reset. 










Trust me, Canberra, I won't be crying.  I can't wait until she leaves, I'm hoping Klaus will be next. I've been ignoring him for weeks now.


----------



## Gizmodo

The Animals that have graced my town <3
The front row is my original 5 villagers


----------



## Akina

I was thinking that too *__*









From the days I had Julian in my town. I miss him sooooo much 





The first day; the day I became Mayor Luna of Fantasia!


----------



## beffa

Finally built the jungle gym thing! I've never really had a place to put it. Can't wait to see it in the summer! Kind of wish I had more space around it to put a tire toy or something but ah well. It looks nice there anyway. I wish villagers would interact with it or that you could play on it!



Finally got the upgrade thanks to 2 of my lovely friends! I was on 95 and they helped me finally get to 100 visits. I love the train station upgrade even more than the town hall one! Plus I've decided to stick with Zen stuff.




My first aurora borealis! I took loads of screenshots but I love this one in Kid Cat's orange garden. Orange, yellow and white flowers surrounded by orange trees on a citrus special stump! Love this area by my husband's house <3



Got this cutie in my campsite yesterday. I wish I could've taken him in… My friend lost him when she reset (due to certain events that caused her to just reset and lose everything) and I wish I could just take him in for her and reunite her. He's actually cute too wouldn't have minded getting his picture ;;



Visiting O'Hare in my friends town! I also sent him a letter while I was over there :< he was my buddy while it lasted… I didn't even get his picture though because I ignored him for like 2 weeks before he moved (it was an accident I promise) so I thought I'd send him a letter awh



Aw Maple's quite cute! Caught her sitting on the bench by her house. Her catchphrase kind of ruined the moment but when I sat down she smiled! She told me to sit close to her so we could be warm together… o.o
I still hate her though…


----------



## gingerbread

My new town, Onigiri, my starters are just.. * ^ * I don't know, pretty awesome imo (going to sell on most for dreamies)



Also, have a Ruby getting a bit too carried away~



--
Plus, isn't my mayor cuteee >w< (her face style mostly)


----------



## Miss Renee

I think she seriously might be my favorite uchi.




thank you thank you melsi

Tex for best smug and Ren?e for best uchi. Yes? Yes!


----------



## Yui Z

I have so many I want to share D:


Spoiler: Here are my screenies:



Hehe backflips are fun


With my friend Mia at the bonfire

Ballerina me xDDD 

The girly looking guy in the middle is my friend Lalo - he noticed that me and Mia were both blonde and decided to change his hairstyle haha. His first attempt to become a blonde turned out very... well... purple? 

Who dug that hole? 

You uhhh... Don't need to worry about that.

Jealous of my cafe :L


----------



## juneau

​
GOD DAMN STREETPASS. Walked around my town to find this. Pancetti's house. Not only is she herself quite an eyesore, I wouldn't mind her temporary residence so much if she didn't put her house right over a cedar tree and in front of my police station. AhhHHhhI'm so upset at this, I never knew you could get villagers from Streetpass. 

sorry, mini-vent, had to be done.

edit: While I got my SD card out, might as well pull some pictures from happier times.



Latest project!




D'aw, Ribbot. 




Happy New Year, guys! Freakin' love their little party hats.




​


----------



## Miss Renee

I finally got to hang out with two of my favorite people at the same time.


Spoiler


























Tangy is so much fun to hate.


Spoiler


----------



## SliceAndDice

Nerakil said:


> View attachment 23378​
> GOD DAMN STREETPASS. Walked around my town to find this. Pancetti's house. Not only is she herself quite an eyesore, I wouldn't mind her temporary residence so much if she didn't put her house right over a cedar tree and in front of my police station. AhhHHhhI'm so upset at this, I never knew you could get villagers from Streetpass.
> 
> sorry, mini-vent, had to be done.
> 
> [/CENTER]



Aw man, I know that feeling. I got Scoot from a streetpass who moved his ugly self right next to Re-Tail. He is long gone now, thank God. -.- I wish you the best of luck to get that eyesore of a pig out of your town.

Not to be off topic, here is a picture of some cats plotting:


----------



## juneau

SliceAndDice said:


> Aw man, I know that feeling. I got Scoot from a streetpass who moved his ugly self right next to Re-Tail. He is long gone now, thank God. -.- I wish you the best of luck to get that eyesore of a pig out of your town.
> 
> Not to be off topic, here is a picture of some cats plotting:
> 
> View attachment 23399



Feline party!

Haha thanks. Yeah, I've heard horror stories of unwanted villagers staying months on end and refusing to move, hope that doesn't happen with Pancetti. o_o


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi

So.. this happened to me quite recently.. and I honestly don't know what to think. .


----------



## Yui Z

Sorry it's such a small picture :S


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Yui Z said:


> View attachment 23522
> Sorry it's such a small picture :S



Mmm, sandwiches fresh out of the watering can. Just the way I like it.


----------



## juneau

Yui Z said:


> View attachment 23522
> Sorry it's such a small picture :S



My Rosie said the same thing a few days ago too.  Then she proceeded to turn around and water my roses with said watering can.


----------



## HoennMaster

My old villagers came back for a nighttime raid.



I have a plan.....



I am now in command of Ankha's home.



Well hello May....



Everyone loves Mudkipz!


----------



## Charmy

I've only been playing for an hour but this is definitely the best day. Bella _finally_ moved out and I'm really hoping Klaus is next. Anywho, Wolfgang sent me on an errand to Marshal's house.





So I go and Merengue is there! My two favourites in the same house, I honestly couldn't stop squealing. ♥‿♥










If only Merengue knew how popular she really is.

So not only did I see two characters in the same house for the first time.,









Marshal gave me his picture! Best morning ever.


----------



## Gummysaur

1st picture: SWEET JEBUS YES!
2nd picture: My new look, comments? .w.

link: http://imgur.com/a/ry3tm


----------



## JellyBeans

Gummysaur said:


> 1st picture: SWEET JEBUS YES!
> 2nd picture: My new look, comments? .w.
> 
> link: http://imgur.com/a/ry3tm


I like your outfit <3


----------



## Coster

Got mah camp site today : )


----------



## Miss Renee

I caught Hamphrey fraternizing with the enemy.


Spoiler


----------



## SliceAndDice

This made me go AWWWWWWW:


----------



## beffa

Finally got Olivia! So happy she's my final dreamie? She's gorgeous.




?although she moved in a crap spot _and_ onto my carnations. Fantastic? 



Not sure if I like the look of it but whatever ;-; I love her and that's what matters.




Besides, her placement got me to redesign an area near her house with carnations that didn't look nice around her house. I kinda love these areas now.


----------



## Gummysaur

Completed the fossil section! Thanks to Dolby I finally got the sabertooth torso


----------



## Pixlplume

I'm happy that I got my police station, but...

*COPPER DIDN'T BLINK ONCE DURING THE CEREMONY. hecreepsmeoutnow.*


I just found this hilarious.


----------



## Ras

Antonio encounters a perfect apple:






Evidence of Pecan's love for Harry (hope she doesn't find out how often Fauna leaves her shirts at his place):










Best gem rock ever:






A world of animals sitting:


----------



## Hyoshido

It'd be a perfect picture if Genji was in it too!

Also it's a small WIP of my "Play Park" I'm working on.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

*Just a select few of my favorite moments so far*

I think I will keep Cube, if only for the comic relief. Oh Geesh he kills me with his quotes!




Dotty is so darned cute in that tartan design




Glad my bench is getting some use



Best Friends!


----------



## beffa

Kid Cat being adorable today T_T he's the first villager I've had sit on a stump asdfghjkl;;





Olivia, you only just moved in and my birthday was like a month ago. Seriously?


----------



## Joey

Ras said:


>



Could you give me a link to the QR codes to your paths please because I love them.


----------



## Ras

Sure!

http://imgur.com/a/1Y83g

You can make them perfect with those little single white bricks for corners, but I don't have a second character to use that many tiles.


----------



## Sugapuff

I finally managed to catch my first villager conversation  

This was Eunice's response to Chrissy wanting "girl talk" lol


----------



## EikoPanda

Wendy and Kid Cat were being cute and singing together :3


----------



## Joey

Ras said:


> Sure!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/1Y83g
> 
> You can make them perfect with those little single white bricks for corners, but I don't have a second character to use that many tiles.



Thank you.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Uh...


No thanks, I'm good...


----------



## Neriifur

I woke up today and noticed the trees started to change colors.  :3






ALSO

I sent Whitney a new shirt, because she was wearing some ugly yellow thing.. and I'm so happy she's wearing it.  She's a really pretty girl and I wanted her to wear something that would match her eyes.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Me getting Lolly a couple days ago <3



Guess what, Butch? I hate you.


----------



## trea

I made these two rooms in my museum: cafe & mini dino display room!




Spoiler: more views












Spoiler: more views


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Lolly and Ed! <3
The fishing tourney brings others together.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oh, and yucky Tabby trying to imitate Chip.
She's a cheater! She's taking people's well-earned fishies and giving them to Chip herself to break a record or two.


----------



## Joey

Ok I haven't posted screenshots in a long time so I have *a lot.*




Spoiler




Hamphrey moved in right on my path.

Yeah isn't it.





Chief and Apple had a fight. I said they were equally scary.



I love Apple.


Soo cute!

Lol

Looks like Hamphrey didn't want me to find him.


----------



## Joey

And a few more...



Spoiler





Sorry to disappoint you Apple.




Wow...

Lol, she asked me for an Apple.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Some shots from the last week ~










Fight time!






Aww, best friends!






Wait what?






Oh don't worry, I've seen enough to be proven its true

- - - - - - - - -






Yaaa plot resetting for stitches commencing in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...






No






When'd you get so fat Nook? Oh yea, Labelle and you made out a lot in CF






Perfect placement! * and a waste of 2 hours to get it *






Sometimes I get really lonely






Why not?






... Now I understand why you haven't seen her






On what planet does this petition exist on?


----------



## toastia

Me after arranging flowers for 2 hours

Moe saying something stupid yet funny

PREACH IT SISTA


----------



## toastia

Doesn't get funnier than this


----------



## JellyBeans

^ haha, omg. 

Some pictures from Defi... (sorry, there's a lot!)


Spoiler: clickity click!








I caught these two together..




Too much fun playing about on beds xD




I bred my own blue pansies  And quite a few other hybrids...




I decorated around my town tree 




One little corner of my main room done. It's cosy c:




Uh, Freya...?




Playin' hide and seek <3




A little blue rose experiment. They are not hybrid red roses - I'm going to try hybrid red roses with various parents and see what happens :3




Nookling Junction is expanding! 








I found these cuties asleep <3




I designed a dress.. it's not bad.. It's Lisbeth.




Writing villager some letters


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Oh jeez that's a lot of hyrbids! Maybe I'm not used to seeing that many, but wooow!

Edit : Some pictures...




Yeah, I'm sure you'd both be great friends.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Passive aggressive much, Poppy?


----------



## Neriifur

Today's a pretty good day.


----------



## PepperStick

I can see through time.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Lets see what I did today ~






Yaa! Only a few badges to go now






This was an accident






But this wasn't






Oh a new villager? But I have 9 vila - WHAT WHAT WHAT STUPID STREETPASS GIVE ME STUPID ****** MIRANDA!






So long pietro, I'll have to wait another day for you






Piggy is me you dumbo






Stitches house and furniture for the first time, he just moved in <3






Kidd's house and furniture for the first time, he moved in sometime in September *_*






Megaphone fun!!






My hybrids are breeding nicely






So are these






And these...






I have way too many hybrids






What am *I* doing? Having the best time of my life!!






This picture scares me, can we change like that?






New dress <3






Character switch and new town flag <3






Whos in the igloo??






Aww sweet coco, you creep my heart out


----------



## lizzyrose

^ @PlasticPinkPiggy I love your commentary xD bad luck with the random move in! I love your path btw


----------



## beffa

I kinda wish Papi was replaced by Kabuki, then I'd have all my cats and my 2 duckies at the ceremony. It was cute though! I accidentally attended on my new side character, Sir.



Olivia wasn't too happy about it? 



Found this cutie in my campsite today! I love him! Shame I have all my dreamies and therefore full slots.



I brought Kabuki some perfect fruit and he said he found something more important? awhhhhhh



I got that rare (I think) meadow floor from Beau's house from *Sahara*! I have two now. Oh, and excuse my outfit. I found a beret in Able's store and I was experimenting with outfits. All's good now.



And this is Sir! His jumper was designed by Jon from on here. He's adorable! I don't like his eyes so I put a gask mask on him but he looks pretty awesome to me. Unfortunately he'll be living in a tent as well as my other side character Lady for a while as I have no money to furnish and upgrade.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

This is fun doing these everyday ~






I hope not, you stupid rhino ruining my sacred park






Yep, I'm the busiest person in the bed <3






HEAR YE, HEAR YE, THE WEIRD FLUFFY PINK SQUIRREL WHO IS ADORABLE AND UGLY IS HERE, HEAR YE!!






We all know where this is going, your a** is coming to my town even if I have to drag you






This is where animal crossing gets weird... Stitches, your in my town for gods sake






No surprise, nobody wants a pink gorilla in their town, it'll be empty by dawn






Great blinking Alexa!






I got this far, and I only ever get this far






You are too ugly to exist


















Oh Elmer <3 

Wait... Is Blaire crushing on elmer? Oh my god DIFFERENT SPECIES LOVE, AHH FANDOMS <3


----------



## Sugapuff

Pmsl ur convo with stitches mad me chuckle  will have to visit when ur free


----------



## Carissa

Guess who's moving to Rocky !


----------



## Taiki




----------



## MadisonCrossing

Taiki said:


>



XD So many funny things have been posted since I last checked here... :')


----------



## memmy

jitters has really annoyed me
he could of built his house somewhere else ~_~


----------



## Neriifur

Edit: ^ Lol wow.  I didn't even see your post before I posted this haha.  Kind of funny timing..

----







Beau planted his house down in the perfect spot.


----------



## Jakerz

#Caughtoffguard

- - - Post Merge - - -


Only have 3 Rabbits in my town and they all gathered 
We have 
Genji as Gretchin Wieners, Bunnie as Regina George and Ruby as Karen as you can see they travel in a pact.


----------



## Kurisu1701

While I'm not happy Benedict placed his house in my orchard, it DOES look nice where he placed it, and it fits the theme since his house is a red barn. Plus, he only took out 3 fruit trees.


And again, not TOO happy with where Mira decided to land today, BUT she landed directly next door to Ruby, so my two rabbits are going to be neighbors. Works for me! 

Not too bad of random house placement game! *clap*


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I'll have to post on here some day.  I can't believe that I've hardly ever visited this thread.


----------



## dizzy bone

I thought this was funny lol


I caught a flea off Maple the other day...


She wanted it to be a secret


Nope. they all saw


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Here goes some funny animal crossing commentary, FEATURING ; PIGGY!!






Yep, your not cool, or dry.






I BANISHED YOU!! Stupid acnl mainstreet villagers, this gigantic purple bird creeps my poo out, and my poo is blind ~






A sweet photo <3






Hello Katie from St.Katie!! And you brought... katie -.-






Pango..






Was jealous of my awful looks <3


































It took me five minutes just to get to main street.






Finally stopped falling~ SNOWBALL FLOAT!






Crap






Falling down constantly and now this?!?!






This is why you left






Oh my god Pietro, I found you a friend!

_~ Check out my other pics here ; http://s1170.photobucket.com/user/yoshana/library/ 
_


----------



## Pixlplume

WHAT? Why would you call me thatttt? :'(



I'm being attacked! Aghhhhh! by my lovely villagers. 



Happy birthday Francine! You're pretty fierce. And blue.


----------



## Ras




----------



## beffa

Taiki said:


>



LOL HELP


----------



## Seastar

Spoiler













Kiki's birthday was a few months ago, but I'm sharing pictures anyway.




Look who showed up in the Hide N' Seek tour.




I thought it was funny that Paula said "gooder".


----------



## Mollypop

I decided to send Cookie a cute and girly white lace tank, but yesterday I realized that I had sent it to Marshal instead!
Needless to say he looked adorable! ^w^
















Stitches came over to see what all the fuss was about!


----------



## toastia

Mollypop said:


> I decided to send Cookie a cute and girly white lace tank, but yesterday I realized that I had sent it to Marshal instead!
> Needless to say he looked adorable! ^w^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitches came over to see what all the fuss was about!



comic gold


----------



## lea

I finally got my station upgraded. 
Now I definitely have to work on the paths!

Edit : Ooooookay, why did it flip over like that? It was the right side up,when I posted it! :/
I will try turning it upside down originally before I post it and see if that helps.

Lol, it still came out upside down!! What's happening here?

Okay, I cropped it and am trying one more time.


Yayyyyy!!! It finally worked! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ummmmm why does it show all the ones I deleted underneath the one I finally got to work?


----------



## Scully

oldie but a goodie~


----------



## estypest

Marshal if you had watered the flowers like I said, you would be sitting on the bench right now and not in the dried out flowers.


----------



## JellyBeans

*celebratory music plays* Merengue suggested the lighthouse! 




But I want to place it where Hamlet's house is... :x


----------



## vexnir

Roscoe is a creep.









"wat u got in dat net? WHAT IS UP, GUYSSSSSSSSSS?"


----------



## Miss Renee

I have been wanting to re-do my bedroom for awhile now because I really didn't like it. :/
After days of trying out different furniture sets I couldn't figure out anything that looked decent.
For whatever reason I forgot that I had a perfectly good sloppy set just sitting in my basement storage.

I think it turned out pretty good. The wood on the alpine match doesn't match that well but I am trying
to be less obsessive and just go with the flow.


----------



## Gizmodo

Aw Muffy you little cutie<33
thanks




Didnt even reset. (i already have her pic)


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ Oh, me too!


----------



## Halycon

Aww lots of cool pictures here! Time to waste time and check them all haha.


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Lots of stuff happening in Argyll



Spoiler: Click me! You know you wanna ;p



Sorry Chief, I was just being honest












D'awwww so much penguiny cuteness in one place!



Seriously, Marcie? I traveled to the other side of the world to get those signatures and all you give me is a... is a cardboard box? *shaking my head*


----------



## RhinoK

she was delicious


----------



## Gummysaur

I'm so happy, you have no idea. I've been trying to squeeze this thing out of Lily or Gala FOREVER.


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ Congrats!! I know that feeling too well. Trying to force Katt to suggest the Log Bench and Windmill, gah. -.-


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Lionel: "Welcome back mistress, here's your cocktail"
Me: "... that maid dress looks a bit small for you dear"


----------



## JellyBeans

Boo_is_dead said:


> Lionel: "Welcome back mistress, here's your cocktail"
> Me: "... that maid dress looks a bit small for you dear"


omg too funny


----------



## Miss Renee

Now you're speaking my language!
Rockabilly all day everyday.





I'm really loving this bad bro's stache. 
I think it looks so cute with my mayor's eyes.


----------



## Jaz

^ Oooh congrats on getting the 1000th post <3


----------



## oath2order

Boo_is_dead said:


> Lionel: "Welcome back mistress, here's your cocktail"
> Me: "... that maid dress looks a bit small for you dear"



Wow Lionel blended in pretty well. I couldn't see him o.o


----------



## mayorvanessa

Gummysaur said:


> I'm so happy, you have no idea. I've been trying to squeeze this thing out of Lily or Gala FOREVER.
> 
> View attachment 26066


I just got the flower arch requested as well!
Oh my gosh, I was so happy when Ava suggested it. 

[Edit]
I just realized we have the same paths... LOL!


----------



## vexnir

Probably boring, but here is a few favourites of mine.





Curt sure likes pink.





Ummm... this is awkward.





That's one sneaky peach... or should I say orange? Tsk.
Also yes, I have no life and play at 5AM.

Older stuff:





EAR!





Wanna fight? I've got my army, yo.





Yeah sure, sharks are the best snacks, dear.





Following the previous screenshots I posted a few pages before. Roscoe is still a creep.




Yes, how did you know? :>


----------



## Gummysaur

^ Aaah you have roscoe I want him xD


----------



## Rosalina

I began my tyrannical reign over a small town full of innocent animals in early December. Despite beginning my new town months ago and taking over 200+ pictures I have only found a handful that I actually like X-x



I arrived in town and was immediately granted authority. Little did these guys know that I was a terrible dictator in my past AC life!



Ava gave me a dangerous weapon! You sure don't wanna mess with this Chicken! >.< I'm gonna miss her after the 3rd.



Bleh, trust me Katrina. This happens every time theres a new sale on Steam :/



No Gayle, its perfect.



Uhg, what a tease. She's one of my dreamies :/



Lol, Ankha you're so entitled. Don't ever change <3



Well Claudia, that was the nail in the coffin. Aside from looking like a gender confused Chester Cheetah you're stuck up :/



And at last this one. I gotta say, ACNL has to be one of the prettiest looking 3DS games. If this was bigger it would be my desktop background.


----------



## GuruGuru214

No, Whitney.  Life is beautiful.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I need to get my vision tested. Double Link here. ^ =o


----------



## gingerbread

orz come back and live in my town again Stitches pls


----------



## estypest

Dug out the card, few more snapshots!

It's okay Marshal, carrot juice would be disgusting anyway.



Shh Marshal make sure you dispose of that shovel!! 



Well cough up some bells then, squirrel boy



I know, a giant pink bird is pretty scary, Erik



Uh personal space much, Portia?



Great job, Erik!


----------



## Carissa

Just random pictures from times 

Me and Coco Cachoooo <3


Me and Purrl were bored 


Umm.. Hahaha!


I was teaching him how to do the hokie pokie!


----------



## beffa

Spent my last bells on this recently. Literally have like 3,000 left haha? oops.




UHHH? OKAY ;-;




Olivia's birthday! This was actually a random gift from my inventory that day.



She fell asleep standing up. Cutie.




I MISS YOU COLTON. SO MUCH. PLEASE MOVE BACK IN.



I miss you, Papi? I'm so happy I got his picture though. I love it in this room.



Built my second illuminated heart with the help of selling all my old furniture and stuff. Had to take down my outdoor chair to make it, but I've put it exactly where Papi's house/rose garden was. It's next to Kabuki's house so it's a representation of where my heart used to be. It belonged to Papi (as well as all my other villagers) and Papi/Kabuki's bromance.


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 26549

From my very first save, kinda like it haha


----------



## Gummysaur

*breathes heavily*


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 26626
I miss you Julian ;A;


----------



## skweegee

How did Lobo manage to squeeze himself into a present like that?


----------



## charlyliz

beffa said:


> View attachment 26518
> 
> Spent my last bells on this recently. Literally have like 3,000 left haha? oops.
> 
> UHHH? OKAY ;-;
> 
> Olivia's birthday! This was actually a random gift from my inventory that day.
> 
> She fell asleep standing up. Cutie.
> 
> I MISS YOU COLTON. SO MUCH. PLEASE MOVE BACK IN.
> 
> I miss you, Papi? I'm so happy I got his picture though. I love it in this room.
> 
> Built my second illuminated heart with the help of selling all my old furniture and stuff. Had to take down my outdoor chair to make it, but I've put it exactly where Papi's house/rose garden was. It's next to Kabuki's house so it's a representation of where my heart used to be. It belonged to Papi (as well as all my other villagers) and Papi/Kabuki's bromance.



You town looks so beautiful with all the designs! Can I have your dream code so i can run around and get inspiration? I just reset mine and I'm looking for new ways to decorate it


----------



## Farobi

charlyliz said:


> You town looks so beautiful with all the designs! Can I have your dream code so i can run around and get inspiration? I just reset mine and I'm looking for new ways to decorate it



Just look for the Town "Eldin" with Bethany as mayor. Not too hard


----------



## charlyliz

Farobi said:


> Just look for the Town "Eldin" with Bethany as mayor. Not too hard



Oops *^_^*


----------



## SliceAndDice

skweegee said:


> View attachment 26722
> 
> How did Lobo manage to squeeze himself into a present like that?



The real question is, who is that Lobo present for? xD


----------



## Boo_is_dead

*Some fresh new pictures *

Muffy arrived in town!


Spoiler









Caption: _"Alright! See you in Phantom, then! Nightshade!"_


I was able to attend non-EU events, many thanks to my hospitable hosts!


Spoiler








_Angry Groundhog's day (NA)_





_Setsubun (JP)_


Random stuff spamming 


Spoiler








_Caption: "Cutie! I kept you a seat!"_





Walker would be my ideal type irl, being a foodie + pianist = WIN <3


----------



## gingerbread

Gummysaur said:


> View attachment 26621
> *breathes heavily*



congrats !! *A*


----------



## Gizmodo

Ive took far too many pics of my new town i could share in here :L
Marshal moved in today and he is soooooooo cute


----------



## Gizmodo

First Parfait pic posted on here
Fishing Tourney.. i got 4th place, i missed out on 3rd by .2 inches -.- i really wanted bronze too as its quite tricky to get




Yay Tangy<3

Haven't checked Azalea yet


----------



## Pixlplume

Aww, Pinky's so sick, she don't even know who she is. :'(


I got sec- hold a moment...
*PINKY! YOU LIAR!*


----------



## Ras

Skye did that the last time there was a fishing tourney.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Etinceru said:


> View attachment 27069
> Aww, Pinky's so sick, she don't even know who she is. :'(
> 
> View attachment 27070
> I got sec- hold a moment...
> *PINKY! YOU LIAR!*



Aw, haha.


----------



## nekosync

http://oi62.tinypic.com/23nrcm.jpg


----------



## Joey

Etinceru said:


> View attachment 27069
> Aww, Pinky's so sick, she don't even know who she is. :'(
> 
> View attachment 27070
> I got sec- hold a moment...
> *PINKY! YOU LIAR!*



Blaire did that in my town aswell a few months ago.


----------



## Pixlplume

Villagers can be such liars. 
Very suspicious.


----------



## Gizmodo

So cute


----------



## nekosync

Gizmodo said:


> So cute



Aww!


----------



## LuigiDM

Boo_is_dead said:


> *Some fresh new pictures *
> 
> Muffy arrived in town!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _"Alright! See you in Phantom, then! Nightshade!"_
> 
> 
> I was able to attend non-EU events, many thanks to my hospitable hosts!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Angry Groundhog's day (NA)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Setsubun (JP)_
> 
> 
> Random stuff spamming
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Caption: "Cutie! I kept you a seat!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walker would be my ideal type irl, being a foodie + pianist = WIN <3



I've never seen a villager sitting I their own house! how does that happen?


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> So cute



Stitches bday mark 2


----------



## nekosync




----------



## Mollypop




----------



## ayeAmariah

Cat Gang 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mollypop said:


>


WOW I ABSOLUTELY LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS PICTURE
/sidenote: Where did you get that wig?


----------



## Dozer

Papi is too adorable.


Hanging with my fab sheep.


dat ass.


----------



## Mollypop

Aw thank you! ^w^
I bought it off of somebody on here, but it can be bought from Able Sisters for 480 bells! :]


----------



## Seastar

I was looking at my SD Card that had old New Leaf pictures today, and here's something I found:




















I got Dora from a friend's town. Dora keeps mentioning all four of my friend's characters, but Dora has forgotten that all of them are girls. I got Cookie and Gabi from the same friend, and they have not forgotten the genders like Dora has. So, what's wrong with Dora?


----------



## Mary

Gender benders, anyone?


----------



## Gizmodo

Day 10 in Parfait now yay :3

Molly moved in






Sorted out my main room.. managed to fit everything in except the rococo vanity.. so i need to expand. Also hopefully cyrus will make up soon so i can make everything gothic yellow
I got Timbra's pic from Azalea, and transferred it over, as she lives in Parfait ^^


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Stitches bday mark 2



Stitches returned the favour to Muffy at her party




They must be best friends awe


----------



## Gizmodo

Timbra has some popular admirers...


----------



## toastia

Gizmodo said:


> Timbra has some popular admirers...



so cute


----------



## Gizmodo

Mira is planning world domination..





Octavian's new chair thanks to me


----------



## nekosync

chillin' with bubbles

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Octavian's new chair thanks to me



Awesome chair! It's both disturbing and cool that Octavian has it. x3


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Mira is planning world domination..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octavian's new chair thanks to me


Haha, that's awesome!

I have something AC but not from the game on my blog, so just like check it out on the link in my sig.


----------



## Laurina

That Poncho, such a cutiebutt♡♡♡​


----------



## Gizmodo

Apple is tooooooooooo cute<3


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Apple is tooooooooooo cute<3



Aw <3 Apple's face in the first picture is adorable.


----------



## Gizmodo

Lived in Azalea since July<33 met me off the train<3
If she ever goes into boxes id cry.. or try to trade her into parfait


----------



## Dollieclaire

These are some I took today :3


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Lived in Azalea since July<33 met me off the train<3
> If she ever goes into boxes id cry.. or try to trade her into parfait


Or give her to me!


----------



## Farobi

Dollieclaire said:


> These are some I took today :3



You have a gorgeous town!


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Or give her to me!



True


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Timbra has some popular admirers...




The Love Triangle Continues...

















Also My Customized Rococo room<33


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Gizmodo said:


> The Love Triangle Continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also My Customized Rococo room<33



Oh, haha. Tell Timbra Curlos is eyeing her.


----------



## Yui Z




----------



## Pixlplume

OMG. Octavian, his japanese skills haha.
Octopus.


----------



## TeeTee

*Omg! OTL
Deer Deirdre, 
Why are you checking out Bam's long fingers? Are you the quality over quantity type of gal?
Mayor Cherry*


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Just restarted my second town...



View attachment 28641


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  I'm Sorry Dance









Spoiler:  Misc/Was cleaning out my photos today lol


----------



## Gummysaur

melsi said:


> Spoiler:  I'm Sorry Dance
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Misc/Was cleaning out my photos today lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28652View attachment 28653View attachment 28654View attachment 28655View attachment 28656View attachment 28657View attachment 28658View attachment 28659View attachment 28660View attachment 28661View attachment 28662View attachment 28663View attachment 28664View attachment 28665


bahah omg that first spoiler was hilarious <3


----------



## Sir Takoya

I'm sorry..i didn't know how to post a spoiler.


----------



## meo

TheZeldaGirl said:


> I'm sorry..i didn't know how to post a spoiler.



You just put 



Spoiler



at the beginning or 



Spoiler:  (put any title you want)



and then at the end you'll put *[./spoiler]*(remove the period).
But no worries. I only use spoilers when I have tons of pictures so 3 really isn't bad.  Cute pictures btw. Really love the cafe one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gummysaur said:


> bahah omg that first spoiler was hilarious <3



Thanks. XD Zucker is my baby. <3 Too many lolz.


----------



## Yui Z

Some re-landscaping :3





For me? <3

Met Cookie in my cycling town ~ what a cutie :')


She collapsed xD


----------



## JellyBeans

---


----------



## toastia

[/ATTACH]
<3 you Hikari


----------



## Gizmodo

Azalea:
FINALLY




Ok Vesta <3





Parfait:
Bffs for Life









Yeah Sahara.. i dont trust your expertise


----------



## Cascade

Hey guys, any tips how to put pictures here not using laptop/computer.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Krystal's town LaLaPark:





About to play sumo:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

About to play sumo:





Omg that game is soo fun!  I remember your older videos when you would play that! ^u^ Good times, good times. (':
Oh and sorry about the quotes not being there. ^^; It's Jeff's picture, everyone. >w<


----------



## JellyBeans

Look at my pretty rose garden <3 would probably look better in daylight or with an aurora but meh


----------



## Gizmodo

*Timbra *Playing the boys:













More in *Parfait*:
Dream Suite Ceremony!! all the original 5 bar Stitches are there




Yay Club Lol soon! also Kicks is building!




House looking cute




*
Azalea:*

Finally!


----------



## LambdaDelta

uh


----------



## Gizmodo

wow


----------



## louise23

cool pics


----------



## kindakooky

Gizmodo said:


> wow



Remind me never to make Muffy angry


----------



## LambdaDelta

Saharah's "vision", ladies and gentlemen



Spoiler




(at least I got a new exclusive flooring out of it)


----------



## Souji

Got a sign to go with the cafe! Shirokuma Cafe is such nice series so I just had to have this sign!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Clearing out photo memory, plenty of these are from months back.


I just liked this image.


BUTCH NO. HUMANxBIDEDAL DOG IS A FORBIDDEN UNION... I think.



Such rude animals.


THIS

This is why I need to get Stitches back in my town.


I'LL TAKE TWENTY


Probably the closest we'll ever get to a literal foot-in-mouth.



Felicity was great, I miss her.

house payment spoilers


Spoiler





I was dying for basically 5 minutes when this happened.




Just another image I liked.


I decided to change one of my secondary character's looks.


Eugene was the culprit!

Lastly, guess who I just cycled in.


Spoiler




Debating on if I want to keep or use as trade bait for Stitches. I mean I _do_ like him, just not near as much as other people on this site clearly do. 30+ million bells for him? You people crazy. I'm amazed I haven't seen a joke "Church of Marshal" thread made yet.


----------



## Gizmodo

Goodbye Curly, first to leave Parfait soon..





Kicks opened yay


----------



## Gizmodo

OMFG AT OCTAVIAN!!




on his octopus chair!!

Rude Sailor Venus.. i dont see you doing much nowadays





Molly is too cute


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Octavian is adorable is his little octopus chair. <3


----------



## Triplicatezero

Just a few random shots from town  I'll be adding more to these as I'm able ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo

STAY AWAY TANGY STAY AWAY


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> STAY AWAY TANGY STAY AWAY



OMG and she's just looking at her like "you can try"


----------



## LambdaDelta

JellyBeans said:


> OMG and she's just looking at her like "you can try"



with a shovel out

she homicidal now


----------



## FruitTree

Okay, so I'm guilty of time-traveling. I didn't want to miss K.K. Slider, heh...
I hadn't played ACNL for almost 7 months and I started up the game to find major bedhead, but it kind of grew on me. ._. I actually think it's pretty cute.


This was taken about a month after I got the game! Just a screenshot that invokes nostalgia. *W*​


----------



## LambdaDelta

good attendance


Dude, you weren't even in town when I was sworn into office against my will.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gizmodo

Curly stop trying to make me feel guilty, im warming to you 
But you wont be here for festivale ;/





Stitches ordering me to get Rod





Mira<3


----------



## Bearica

Molly finally decided to move out after much TTing yesterday and today. I hope the person who adopted her enjoys her!





I finally got the lighthouse PWP! I wish I could have put it in a better place but this was the only spot where it wouldn't ruin a path.





Fauna fell asleep on one of the benches...





And 10 minutes later, so did Beau!


----------



## Gizmodo

Sometimes repetitive dialogue is good
literally this happened one after another










Then i walked around, and spoke to her again and got some clothes


----------



## Pixlplume

Gizmodo said:


> Sometimes repetitive dialogue is good
> literally this happened one after another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i walked around, and spoke to her again and got some clothes



Oh my goodness, someone's trying to get on your good side. XD
Or just pass off her unwanted items. Timbra, you're quite the card.


----------



## Gizmodo

Shes just this second asked to come over too my house to 
im being stalked


----------



## LambdaDelta

go sit inside your house and see if she invites herself over


----------



## lea

I totally forgot how,to post pictures, and am trying to figure it out again, lol.
Trying this to see if it works.

Okay, it worked!


----------



## meo

Gizmodo said:


> wow



LOL, omg. This one is too perfect.
So jealous about the Octavian picture too...now I know what I'm gifting him next...


----------



## Gizmodo

My Homegirl Tangy getting all up in K.K's Grill


----------



## Gizmodo

My Food Town is beginning!






Going to order some more seats and a table

Now need to try and get the exterior for my house then begin pathing


----------



## olivetree123

and it's sweeeet, sweeet, sweeet victoryyy


----------



## nekosync

chillin' with olivia



- - - Post Merge - - -



olivetree123 said:


> View attachment 30191
> 
> and it's sweeeet, sweeet, sweeet victoryyy



_yeaa-eaaah_
and it's ours for the taking
and it's ours for the _fight_


----------



## Gizmodo

Goodbyee Curly <3





Museum Renovation yay


----------



## Nkosazana

Awwh maple looks so cute when she' sleeping c:





O realeh?


----------



## Chime

Caught my first Coelacanth



Hi Graham!



Happy Birthday Rosie <3



and goodbye pretty igloos 
(my hair omg. it was an accident)


----------



## tealseer

Do you wake up your villagers? Yesterday I was playing till like 1 am and I went inside Deenas home and she was sleeping and I thought it would be rude to wake her up.


----------



## Gizmodo

Curly has gone to Lizzyrose on here :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Chime said:


> View attachment 30232
> 
> Caught my first Coelacanth
> 
> View attachment 30233
> 
> Hi Graham!
> 
> View attachment 30234
> 
> Happy Birthday Rosie <3
> 
> View attachment 30235
> 
> and goodbye pretty igloos
> (my hair omg. it was an accident)



Graham is so cute! xwx <3


----------



## Pixlplume

Spring just makes me want to decorate, and actually build projects.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I started making a room in my museum for all my villager pictures, trophies, etc...but I'm still missing the picture of my favorite villager...


----------



## CR33P

well screw you too scoot..


----------



## Nkosazana

creepysheepy said:


> well screw you too scoot..
> View attachment 30357



Wow that's harsh! Hahaha!


----------



## SliceAndDice

creepysheepy said:


> well screw you too scoot..
> View attachment 30357



He looks super bored too. xD


----------



## Gummysaur

I really want a photo of Stitches in a Festivale outfit, because he just chilled in his house for the whole event  Anyone take pictures??


----------



## Gizmodo

Gummysaur said:


> I really want a photo of Stitches in a Festivale outfit, because he just chilled in his house for the whole event  Anyone take pictures??



I have some ill upload later ^^


----------



## Gummysaur

Was clearing out my photo folder...I found some pretty cool stuff xD I have a loooong way to go tho, I think I have over 1700 photos left. e_e




Geez...looks like Festivale is getting a little touchy...


What did you _think_ I was talking about, Wolfgang? *winkwonk*


The answer to that question is B, sir. I am smarter than a damn 5th grader, thank you very much. Now give me money.

And now, a short, brought by yours truly...


Spoiler: Le Bathroom


----------



## meo

creepysheepy said:


> well screw you too scoot..
> View attachment 30357



ROFL. Scoot. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Festivale aka my cute looking villagers. I have to say that Wendy really worked her outfit the best though. Genji's muscles almost cut it though.


Spoiler:  Must Dance, Dance, Dance...









Spoiler:  Misc: Punchy's cute faces, my new safe, and shopping addiction


----------



## Farobi

Gummysaur said:


> View attachment 30490


Um


----------



## Pixlplume

stardrop-crossing said:


> I started making a room in my museum for all my villager pictures, trophies, etc...but I'm still missing the picture of my favorite villager...
> View attachment 30324
> View attachment 30325
> View attachment 30326



I love that reference. XD
Oh, and I love Cube too.


----------



## Chime

Here's some of mine from yesterday 




My outfit.



First meeting Pave. What a weirdo



FINALLY got the last item I needed.

All in all I really enjoyed Festivale and it was so pretty with that confetti ;u;


----------



## Sir Takoya

O.O My goodness. From one day on tumblr.


Who puts an octopus on land?


----------



## stacyadams

A fun visit to the island for me, but probably not for them.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Please move already!! I TTd until late April (my Birthday) to get her out and still nothing. I hope my wish comes true!


----------



## Gizmodo

Today has been great  it is also the 1 month anniversary of Parfait

Yay! and Shampoodles Tomorrow





Frita is Moving In! Due to a lovely member  5/10 Dreamies!





But for the Residents.. Drama has been going on
Marshal fought with Rod





Octavian Fought with Tangy





And then..


----------



## Bear_Crossing

So, as well as posting this on another thread, I'm posting it here! 
Punchy is adorable. I never thought I could like one animal so much.


----------



## Jester

This is my first time posting here and I have a lot of good ones from my 5 days of having this town, and I'd love to share them:



Spoiler








♥♥♥




First day in town and this hat shows up.. I'm in love.




The Portugal flag. Made it myself. *^*




Planted the first perfect apple tree.










Kevin, this is why you're one of my most favorite neighbors, even _if_ your house is directly behind me. (I shouldn't be complaining, haha, he was there first, I just loved the area.)













My neighbors are the best. ♥




So exciting! I started my town just in time to experience the event!




Me too, Opal. *drools*




You're talking about you and Kevin, right? ;3



















Lovebirds. x3




My first nickname in town. ;w;




Chow I love you.




Frita moved innnnnn. ♥













Did I mention how much I love my neighbors?




Guise. Guise stahp. Stahp being so cute together, omg.




Vesta moved in! :3





































Festivale was AWESOME. Pave is probably one of my favorite NPC's of all time now. He's so vain and foreign it's hilarious. ;A; ♥




GUISE. STAHP. *chorus of "aweeeee's"* ♥




Came on this morning and saw THIS. YEAHHH! I love Eugene! I can't believe he's moving in! I've never had him before! :'D 




Gettin' duh per-ty ordinance. 




My hot flag in action. B|


----------



## ayeeprill

Me in the "shelter" in my park area!



Found Diana asleep on a bench, still in her Festivale gear! Poor thing.


Yes. Yes you were.


----------



## Chime

My first rainbow. So pretty ;u;

and just now..


FINALLY
This is my first villager pic and I'm kind of glad it was Stitches' because we're best friends. <3
I worked so hard to finally get one I didn't think I ever would omg


----------



## jvgsjeff

And I took a new picture for my photo ID:


Spoiler


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I take screenshots a lot. Sometimes I take a couple in unison to make sure I got the shot I wanted.
And sometimes, hilarious things happen unintentionally and I'll gif it.



Spoiler









Also, obligatory picture of me with my crustacean gang~


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Festivale pictures from my second town









Spoiler:  Spent some time on the island, finally opened up the cafe, and Julian/Marshal silliness


----------



## Gizmodo

YAY WELCOME <3


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  You will be missed; the time we had together was nice.









Spoiler: Kabuki <3333


----------



## Wii8461

Gizmodo said:


> YAY WELCOME <3



Oh cool! I've had Frita in my town since I first got the game. She is one of my favorites!
-----
I don't have any cool pictures to show... I've had the game all this time and I always forget to push those R & L buttons.


----------



## Gizmodo

Wii8461 said:


> Oh cool! I've had Frita in my town since I first got the game. She is one of my favorites!
> -----
> I don't have any cool pictures to show... I've had the game all this time and I always forget to push those R & L buttons.



I'm just glad as it means im closer to the food town 
shes super cute! about to log onto my game and will be nice to see her walking around


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Unlocked two more PWPs and a visit from KK!









Spoiler:  Lol, Kap'n


----------



## Gizmodo

I am in love with Frita and her house<3 such a fab fab sheep





Yay finally over 10 mil and got a badge  now i need to go make some bells on Azalea as i only have 4 mil on there


----------



## penguinassassin

WHat is the username and password for the chat


----------



## Farobi

penguinassassin said:


> WHat is the username and password for the chat



you make your own


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Zucker's Birthday! =D


----------



## Kit

melsi said:


> Spoiler:  Zucker's Birthday! =D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31614View attachment 31615View attachment 31616View attachment 31617View attachment 31618View attachment 31619View attachment 31620View attachment 31621View attachment 31622



Yay Zucker! What did you get him?


----------



## meo

Kit said:


> Yay Zucker! What did you get him?



I just gave him a cash register. Was what I had on me at the time and it slipped my mind that it was today till I went inside his house to say hello lol. But it should go nicely with his sushi restaurant-ish theme. =D


----------



## Gizmodo

Zucker is such a lil cutie i need him


----------



## Coolio15

Zucker is da best




btw I gave him a bath mat becuase his goo was gettin' stanky.


----------



## Coolio15

My time in Animal Crossing New Leaf so far...Enjoy!


----------



## Gizmodo

ily Frita<3 quickly becoming my favourite
i dont wanna know what your room smells like, probably chip fat


----------



## acnlcutie

My two favourite villagers EVERRRR.


----------



## RhinoK

Hmmmm....

I don't think she appreciates my room

Giving your froggy friends a frog is nothing compared to this

I got them just where I want them...

I didn't get any pictures on Zucker's birthday, but he did spend it with Ozzie


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Coolio15 said:


> My time in Animal Crossing New Leaf so far...Enjoy!



Amazing video! <3


----------



## Coolio15

@MadisonCrossing
Thanks! Glad you like it


----------



## meo

My baby, Bill, has moved in finally! =D


Spoiler:  The pickup









Spoiler:  He moved right next to molly on the first try! =D









Spoiler:  The unboxing! <3


----------



## Souji

Cranston changed his shirt and now it looks like he's naked.


----------



## Coolio15

Well, here are the first 3 official screenshots of my new side town, San Grio!


----------



## kite

I was going down memory lane as I looked through old AC pictures, when I came across this screenshot:



I completely forgot that I accidentally caught a bug Gayle was trying to catch for the Bug Off last summer! Poor Gayle.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have quite a few new pictures. My town is starting to look kind of nice.


----------



## RhinoK

wait WHAT


----------



## Nkosazana

RhinoK said:


> View attachment 32232
> wait WHAT



Hahaha! Thats what chief said to me!


----------



## Gizmodo

Azalea...
from the bad ;__;








Hes lived in my town since day 1 on July 23rd..
thankfuly hes being held, and is then being transferred to my mum's town until i can get him back..

To the good




My main street will be complete!




Building the police station on Rolf's old spot next to the Town Hall.. he always said he was shadow mayor


Parfait:
Yay cafe 




Marshal<3




Ty my French fry bestie


----------



## toastia

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry for the random pictures in there 
:3


----------



## ladylou

Me and my favourite dude  


Oh Stitches...

My latest PWP

My house 

Official Comedienne of Indigo!

Throwback Thursday - my first PWP, the campsite!


----------



## Gizmodo

Ive reached the photo limit for the 4th TIME >.<


----------



## ladylou

Oh I think I'm gonna reach that soon, I'm getting too photo happy lol! xx


----------



## Bear_Crossing

My town map. 



Punchy dreaming about snacks, haha.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Omg summer is almost here XwX so I can finally have time to get a new town! And I luvv the pics!


----------



## Kit

MadisonCrossing said:


> Omg summer is almost here XwX so I can finally have time to get a new town! And I luvv the pics!



Good luck! I hope you enjoy your town when you get it, it must be really exciting!


----------



## Chime

So my Rosie is a bit strange...







Happy Birthday Midge! I found it cute that my two birdies celebrated together.



Nonononono



Seriously don't make that face. nO



er...no thanks 



and Rosie visited <3


----------



## jokimori




----------



## Gizmodo

Parfait:
Yayy [Thank you Frita! honestly now my joint fave with Tangy.. i love the uchis<3)




Yay Thank you Mira!








Shooting Star<3





Azalea!
Finally the Police Station (Ive had it requested for 6 months.. built it over where Rolf lived ;__;








Shes not as horrendous as i thought..


----------



## Kit

Yup official did get her from me, although it seems inpossible that that could even have happened .
She is pretty horrible, but there are much worse...
*looks at Hans miserably*


----------



## Gummysaur

I've been deleting photos for days...still not even close...I still have like 2,900 photos left. e_e


----------



## Tangerine

To be perfectly honest, although I am not a fan of Gorilla Villagers, the only one I legitimately HATE is Peewee.

Anyway, the other day:

Walt asked me to deliver a gift to Butch. When he opened it, this happened:






Yep. The item inside was a Heart Tank. And he actually LIKED IT and TRIED IT ON.
He's still wearing it today.


----------



## joannewbu

me and the cute twinnies before francine moved out unexpectedly. I loved them both


----------



## Campy

Was digging through some old pictures.. Goldie was asking Deirdre about tips on how to grow flowers I believe.

Goldie's face says all.


----------



## Ras

I put my SD card in my computer for the first time in a while, so I have a ton of pictures.  I'll just start out with some very lowbrow fun:


----------



## Gizmodo

Gummysaur said:


> I've been deleting photos for days...still not even close...I still have like 2,900 photos left. e_e



Wait are you deleting individually O_O?
you do realise you just go on settings on the 3ds photos and go on clear all data then clear all photos/videos.. right?
I do that after transferring them all to my computer


----------



## Gummysaur

^ Woah...I didn't know that. DERP!

Well, I don't think I'd do that anyway, because there are a lot of pictures I have that I really like... oh well xD


----------



## Gizmodo

Gummysaur said:


> ^ Woah...I didn't know that. DERP!
> 
> Well, I don't think I'd do that anyway, because there are a lot of pictures I have that I really like... oh well xD



Take your SD card out, and copy all your photos over to your computer
then delete them off the SD card
i do that, i now have 10,000 on my computer lol


----------



## Gummysaur

Alright! Time to find out how to get my SD card into the computer. xD


----------



## Farobi

Gizmodo said:


> Take your SD card out, and copy all your photos over to your computer
> then delete them off the SD card
> i do that, i now have 10,000 on my computer lol


woah what do you do with those pictures? xD my sister has 6k pictures on her phone, and i cant bring myself to get over a thousand


----------



## Gummysaur

Farobi said:


> woah what do you do with those pictures? xD my sister has 6k pictures on her phone, and i cant bring myself to get over a thousand



I think on a computer you can mass-select things, which you can't do on the 3DS...makes it a LOT easier to delete screenshots.


----------



## Gizmodo

Farobi said:


> woah what do you do with those pictures? xD my sister has 6k pictures on her phone, and i cant bring myself to get over a thousand



They're all in albums by dates so like one Album is June-October etc


----------



## HelloAnna

When I found my #1 Dreamie at the time on Hide N Seek
Don't mind my outfit, second town, didn't care as much xD​


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Nice screenshots!


----------



## jvgsjeff

My lighthouse has a face.


----------



## Tangerine

OK, so the other day, I thought to myself that it'd be funny if a Villager wanted me to catch them a Coelacanth, and then, just now...






Whyyyyyyy Phoebe whyyyyyyy


----------



## Gizmodo

Parfait:
Picnic Area: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Azalea:
Main street yay! finally complete (i got Katrina a few weeks ago)




Meeting Rocket Properly: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also as if the 3 on the podium were the only 3 guys who live in my town lol, as i have a 7:3 ratio


----------



## Gummysaur

Holy moly...just figured out how to get my SD card into the computer and how to delete my photos. This is 84576859474956674859674565496974 times easier than deleting them individually!! Thank goodness!!

Anyway, now that I'm clearing out, here are some images I found. There's a lot of them, so have some spoilers!



Spoiler: Happy birthday to me!










Spoiler: Rudy and Curt







^ Of course, he said "Get me my teddy" but I already uploaded so many photos in one post I had to stop xD What I love about that one is that he's a big cranky BEAR for goodness' sakes...


----------



## Gizmodo

My Food Townies are coincidentally obsessed with Food..

NO TIA STOP YOU CANNIBAL




Cuties<3









Yayy





Aw Rod i'm going to miss you  but i need Lyman as my Jock


----------



## Gummysaur

Part 2 of my photo rampage...



Spoiler: Aww what cuties







hehe...sorry about their far-from-normal catchphrases...


----------



## Sidewalk

Finally found Molly sitting down


----------



## Sidewalk

Stalker -.-


----------



## Gummysaur




----------



## olivetree123

fab


----------



## Chime

Sparro moved out </3



My outfit for Shamrock day



Renee moved in an I like her already. I still needed one.




Poor Stitches was sick on Shamrock day 



New PWP suggested finally



Behind the tree...you can just barely make out his wings. Pete what are you doing


----------



## ladylou

I love this thread  always enjoy seeing other people's towns and houses


----------



## Gizmodo

Aw Rod Bye  he leaves tomorrow




I'll miss him<3

Aww Mitzi<3





Tia is Ill in Parfait  and Bluebear is ill in Azalea 





Tangy's Orange House )





Willow is too cute





Mira talking about her Uchi buddy Frita




Uchi bond<3


----------



## Solar

Gummysaur said:


> View attachment 33664



O. M. G.


----------



## Kit

Gizmodo said:


> Aw Rod Bye  he leaves tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss him<3
> 
> Aww Mitzi<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tia is Ill in Parfait  and Bluebear is ill in Azalea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangy's Orange House )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mira talking about her Uchi buddy Frita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uchi bond<3



Mitzi is so cute


----------



## Gizmodo

Rod Partying on his last full day in Parfait<33 hes been here since the beginning, Feb 4th













Atleast ill see him again on Main street.. one day


----------



## Kit

Mayor Pic, I really need to start taking out my SD card


----------



## Gizmodo

My Sweets Room is lookin qt


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Kit said:


> Good luck! I hope you enjoy your town when you get it, it must be really exciting!



Awh thank you! ^u^  I hope the wait really is worth it!



jvgsjeff said:


> My lighthouse has a face.



That...was surprising.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> My Sweets Room is lookin qt



Ahh, nice! I love the sweets furniture!


----------



## graceroxx

Gizmodo said:


> My Sweets Room is lookin qt



Nice! 
Oh, and our mayors have the exact same hair!


----------



## Gizmodo

Yay


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Oh how I love you Julian. <3 xD





Yes Fang, that's why she is in the back of the room in sitting in your chair. xD





I would be a doof for only you Fang. <3





Stalking my best friend in her town. >:3 I love her. <3


----------



## Gizmodo

Hey Lyman<3





Hey Angus!


----------



## LostNoob

I was getting fed up of my sister running around ruining my grass and stealing my perfect fruit and hybrids, so I decided to send a firm message...

It was funnier in my head, honest...


----------



## Gummysaur

My house! (I also posted this on my tumblr)


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Gizmodo

Oh Frita you accepting liberal sheep
you go girl<3


----------



## Airen

This is why he's going to leave.


----------



## skweegee

My sister pushed me halfway across town while I was away for a minute, but the houses didn't reappear when she pushed me past them. I came back to this.


That's good to know, Mira...


I don't really see the resemblance at all.


No it isn't, Cookie. This has got to be one of the worst Nicknames I've ever had a villager suggest for me.


----------



## Amykins

Not a screenshot exactly, but it is something I'm proud of. XD Anyone curious what Merengue would look like if she were real? No? Too late!


----------



## Gummysaur

^ don't forget the chef outfit xD


----------



## Chime

smooches
Bless your face Rosie ;u;


----------



## Amykins

jvgsjeff said:


>



Wat? I...wat. How?



Gummysaur said:


> ^ don't forget the chef outfit xD



Hehe I'm not that good at the photoshops. XD


----------



## Ras

Pretty:






Chief's awesome hiding place:






A bunch of rainbow day pics:



Spoiler




































A duck fishing off a cliff:






An angry Lolly:






Rooftop fun:






Skye loved to find me fishing in the river:






Mallary's a KK fangirl:






Skye's a knucklehead!


----------



## Gizmodo

What is going on here xD


----------



## AmyK

Nicknames can be fun, haha.


----------



## Blockmayus

Just a couple random screenshots of my town because Im kinda proud of it! *Sighs at me getting the wrong hairstyle on shampoodle that day*






















Also a 360? view GIF of my Mayor?s house?s main room because these are really fun to make..


----------



## Sloom

^I love Yui Z's Katie's mom outfit, it's really creative 

^I loooove Rosie, this is also Yui Z's town c:

^I don't live in Epic anymore, farewell all my friends who lived there! (Julian was won by Cold in a raffle, so he went to a lovely permanent home )


----------



## Bearica

Today was Fauna's birthday!


Spoiler













And in my 2nd town, Ankha being a cutie:


Spoiler


----------



## jvgsjeff

Amykins said:


> Wat? I...wat. How?



I glitched up there with my net. (You have to hold the net back and creep forward super slowly and you can get onto many objects or into the river).

Here's a couple pictures from today:


----------



## punpun

happy birthday lolly!!


----------



## toastia

How did you get big?!?!?


----------



## Ras

By eating a Famous Mushroom.  It looks sort of like a Mario mushroom.


----------



## Fjoora




----------



## Gizmodo

Molly :'( im gonna miss you </3
Basically, Molly pinged me today.. i adore her but shes not a food dreamie. I am scheduled to pick up Merengue today, so for the first time i broke my rule of TT'ing and put her into boxes
My mum has adopted her  this means that when i have room in my first town Azalea, she can be moved into there, and that will be her permanent home ^^
so hopefully i will have her back in a few weeks 









Aww Lyman





Fountain


----------



## nekosync

Spoiler: My very first double rainbow!


----------



## Chime

Finally got my police station built! I like Copper so I'm glad Modern fits into my town.




Finally ;u;



Don't look so happy Freya!



Stitches and Rosie being cute



Aw bye Drago </3  You're in a great home now, though.




Midge is so cute. Why does her house have to be in the worst possible place. 



Welcome, Beau ;u;


----------



## Gizmodo

Bby<3


----------



## goomba_jumper

Some pictures of my house and my town


----------



## Titi

Took these yesterday.


----------



## CR33P

Julian is the crown jewel of my town.


----------



## Gizmodo

Excitement for Merengue is growing









The Unity of Timbra and Frita's houses i love<3





Took hours, but Merengue is going behind Tia perfectly alligned


----------



## Ettienne

I used this as an opportunity to try the 3DS Image Share. Here are the ones I thought upload worthy.

First, my town map:


Spoiler







Here Digby was in the Cafe when Isabelle decided to come by for some coffee, too! This was an adorable brother-sister moment, so I decided it needed memorializing:


Spoiler







The only villager I've caught on a bench so far was Robin. And she was sleeping:


Spoiler







And lastly, my boyfriend visited! He grabbed some coffee and I snatched a photo:


Spoiler


----------



## KeatAlex

Hamsters are so _evil!_




Rodney talks about Music nowdays.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

LOL Fang. xD





I would never!





Katie is so cute. x3





Poor Genji. T.T





OMG! I want to meet your twin Julian! XD





Yes! <3





*screams like a fangirl and faints* x.x





My best friend! <3





Awwww! <3





So sad when you say goodbye. T.T





........ Go back to Aether were you belong Diana! Soraka misses you! D:


----------



## olivetree123

I'm going through my SD card deleting old pictures and finding all these screenshots of my current town in its baby stages ; - ;


My original 5! only Coco and Beau are still here </3


look at how blank it all is oh my god



I miss this cutie aaaah


fun with plot resetting


----------



## Leopardfire

So, Gladys literally just visited my house and only said one thing before leaving:



She felt the need to tell me that I looked like a fish... I love you Gladys, but seriously, wtf?


----------



## dreamysnowx

Ngaw, someone's jealous :c


----------



## punpun

same gulliver.


----------



## Gizmodo

Um Willow this is the biggest store so gl with that <3





Yayy<3









Super T&T finally building in Parfait


----------



## Jedo

WHERE THE HELL IS SAVANNAH


----------



## KeatAlex

Hazel seems to be turning her house into a zoo of some sort...


----------



## Carbohydrates

I'd like to show off my house, which is fully school-themed. I haven't seen one like it before and I'm quite proud of it! It still needs some detailing and room expansions, but here's how it looks right now.






Hallway (K.K. Technopop):










Classroom (K.K. Cruisin'):










Science Lab (Steep Hill):










Cafeteria (Bubblegum K.K.):










Library (Stale Cupcakes):










Music Room (K.K. Adventure):


----------



## nekosync

Carbohydrates said:


> I'd like to show off my house, which is fully school-themed. I haven't seen one like it before and I'm quite proud of it! It still needs some detailing and room expansions, but here's how it looks right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallway (K.K. Technopop):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classroom (K.K. Cruisin'):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science Lab (Steep Hill):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafeteria (Bubblegum K.K.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Library (Stale Cupcakes):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music Room (K.K. Adventure):



That's amazing! Good job!


----------



## Campy

Carbohydrates said:


> I'd like to show off my house, which is fully school-themed. I haven't seen one like it before and I'm quite proud of it! It still needs some detailing and room expansions, but here's how it looks right now.


Wow, that's really cool! I'd love to visit your dream town sometime.


----------



## Gizmodo

Woop Parfait done




Will do April Fools on Azalea later.. though i only need Rockets lol


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  April Fool's Day in Tadaima :3


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Some more April Fools Photos






I still have to upload the ones from my second town but I exceeded the maximum in my last post. >.>;



Spoiler:  Misc Photos :3


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Second town's April Fool's Day Pictures









Spoiler:  Felicity's Bday


----------



## Blockmayus

Cherry Blossoms did wonders to the girliest part of my town and I love it! (Also my pastel side villager is adorable)


----------



## stardrop-crossing

It was a good day for my picture room.


----------



## Ras

Yeah.  I have a friend who uses those green things for pictures.  It looks good.


----------



## meo

Thanks to a super kind user on here...I finally have my baby Skye. ;_;
I was too excited and happy that I needed to post screenshots before going to bed lol. She moved right next to Bill and Molly. Bill approves of her...meanwhile Molly is just sleeping through it all.



Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



stardrop-crossing said:


> View attachment 36972
> It was a good day for my picture room.



Oh wow. The sprout table works really amazing for pictures! Looks adorable.


----------



## Sidewalk

Marshal 




And this fella, sometimes i really dont know what she wants ......


----------



## Nkosazana

These are all from my first town ^^


----------



## Jedo

Spoiler: Good times










Spoiler:  Funny


----------



## yosugay




----------



## jokimori




----------



## brandyjean

House Tour!



Spoiler




My house is candy themed!


Living room with Rococo Set.


Every mayor needs an office.


Extra bedroom, lovely theme.


Party room!


My first bedroom, it's similar to my room IRL.


FASHION ROOM.


Gotta love a spa day.


----------



## Nim




----------



## Titi

yosugay said:


> View attachment 37524



CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A normal day for the mayor of Serenity





Party piggy!





Activities with  Muf' 





Going to the island!


----------



## AmyK

Your mayor looks so cute with the Mii mask! *awww*


----------



## Titi

AmyK said:


> Your mayor looks so cute with the Mii mask! *awww*



Thank you Amy!
I was rather unlucky with her original looks, hahaha!
And it took me a good while to make a Mii mask that looked "right". But I love it!
I just changed the hair color though, to change a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A few more:

TOTORO PHOTOTHINGY! In Lady Saga's town, when I went to adopt Chief.
And my finally finished Serenity town flag.





Chief's adoption. He's not getting along with Dotty!
But it's ok, she should be going to a new forever home soon.
And Chief doing his best manly (or should I say wolfy) pose for the picture.





Fishing with Lucy, and Olivia's insightful morning conversations.


----------



## Nkosazana

Uh...wot??


----------



## Titi

Nkosazana said:


> Uh...wot??
> View attachment 37836



Oooooh he liiiiikes you!


----------



## Momonoki

Titi said:


> Oooooh he liiiiikes you!


hes married


----------



## Nkosazana

Titi said:


> Oooooh he liiiiikes you!



I really hope not 0.o
That bald head is a tad weird o.e


----------



## Titi

Momonoki said:


> hes married



Cheating is not unheard of in the animal world, hahahahaa!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> I really hope not 0.o
> That bald head is a tad weird o.e



Awww! But he's a good singer!


----------



## aimeekitty

A few shots from my town.


----------



## Gizmodo

Omg at this on tumblr


----------



## Sloom

Carrotz 



Spoiler: My dream of Yui Z's town (To make her famous)


----------



## Sir Takoya

Pekoe wants me to join her Samurai army.

I'll let your imagination flow.



So he went to my house just to bring me a portable toilet. I think he's trying to tell me something.


----------



## aimeekitty

hahah I think it's hilarious too when they give you toilets


----------



## Nkosazana

aimeekitty said:


> A few shots from my town.
> View attachment 37968View attachment 37969View attachment 37970View attachment 37971



Omg can I be your friend plz? C:


----------



## Stacyfaith

aimeekitty said:


> A few shots from my town.
> View attachment 37968View attachment 37969View attachment 37970View attachment 37971



Ahh, your town is gorgeous! My cafe has classic tables as well.  May I ask what the "booths" in that room are called in-game? I think I may visit for inspiration.


----------



## Ashe

Here's some of my town ^^


----------



## Leopardfire

Started my second town today, I was shocked to find Stitches and Rudy as starters.


----------



## Gizmodo

Leopardfire said:


> View attachment 38293
> Started my second town today, I was shocked to find Stitches and Rudy as starters.



Stitches and Rudy <33
Kiki is adorable too and i know quite a few who love Becky


----------



## Leopardfire

Kiki is pretty cute, but I really want Eunice so she's gonna have to go. :c I like Becky to, she's cute for a chicken.


----------



## Gizmodo

Leopardfire said:


> Kiki is pretty cute, but I really want Eunice so she's gonna have to go. :c I like Becky to, she's cute for a chicken.



Eunice is adorable<3 i had her in GC and love her


----------



## aimeekitty

sheep are so awesome


----------



## Gizmodo

aimeekitty said:


> sheep are so awesome



Yess!
In Azalea; I have Willow, Vesta, Muffy
In Parfait; I have Timbra, Frita
My mum has Eunice, Wendy, Pietro

We are only missing Baabara and Curlos lol


----------



## aimeekitty

haha yeah, I love how their fluffy bodies move. everyone must have at least one sheep XD


----------



## Titi

My town is so much fun now that  I have quite a few dreamies.
It really makes a huge difference for me. 

Shep likes anime? He will probably get along well with Genji!





More Shep, because he's always doing the silliest things. I love him beyond words.





Hum... Chief... I see you...



O... Ok then Genji, maybe I can ask Cyrus to arrange that?



Hello there sweety! 



OUCH!



Camper's catch of the day. Katie doesn't seem impressed.


----------



## Nkosazana

Ashe said:


> Here's some of my town ^^



Ohmigish! Your town is so pretty!


----------



## estypest

Finally transferred my pics, huzzah!


Gah! a rock suddenly appears!




In about 0.001 secs that confetti is going to hit the back of my head, Whitney. 



Poor Marshal, being all emo over his poems



Haha, villagers in pitfalls.. 


Bunnies out by moonlight..


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm finally getting a sheep in one of my towns. c:


----------



## Rosie Moon

O'Hare being creepy. o_o





Mortal Kombat Valentine Party!





School in Moonbeam!





Blanca, is that you?!





Kid Cat is forever alone ;w;





O'Hare it's rude to stare. >.>





I couldn't resist. X)


----------



## dizzy bone

heh heh heh


Someone didn't make it.


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ Oh God what? Have fun cleaning that up. xD


----------



## Titi

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I couldn't resist. X)



WHAT IS AIR! That face is perfect.
I vote for you as next companion!


----------



## dvelanova

I am an adult.






Plus, the thrilling sequel:


----------



## Sir Takoya

sillysloth said:


> View attachment 38901
> 
> View attachment 38902
> 
> heh heh heh
> 
> View attachment 38903
> Someone didn't make it.



What is that brown thing


----------



## SliceAndDice

^ It's a mushroom that you can dig up next to special tree stumps. It's only possible when you have a perfect town, I think, and it's very rare.


----------



## Rosie Moon

dvelanova said:


> I am an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the thrilling sequel:



I lol'd. Next time my villagers want a new catchphrase, I have to do something like that. 



sillysloth said:


> View attachment 38903
> Someone didn't make it.



Nuuuu I always liked to think that the rare mushroom was a potato... not _that_. ;w;



Titi said:


> WHAT IS AIR! That face is perfect.
> I vote for you as next companion!



Glad you like!


----------



## AppleCracker

Dem pixels
View attachment 39066


----------



## katelynross

cuteness overload​


----------



## jessicaj

Spoiler: Title






 Twinsies :3 Me and my brother-in-law LOL.


----------



## jessicaj

Public Works Project finished



And got a couple of new badges :3 nothing exciting/still new


----------



## ACNiko

katelynross said:


> cuteness overload


 Naw, that's so cute


----------



## katelynross

ACNiko said:


> Naw, that's so cute



haha thanks


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

I turned one of my museum rooms into an office space for Blathers and gave him his own little lab area, but it felt a little small, so I dedicated another room to a research space and science lab. I had a little too much fun taking photos and compiling an album, and someone suggested I share it here, so, here you go!

Here's a little teaser!


And here's the full tour!

Hopefully it's okay if I just link to imgur on here. There's a lot of photos.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

So very happy I won Marshal in a auction today! ♥​


----------



## mayorvanessa

Finished my garden-themed room today.


----------



## spamurai

Finally xD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

spamurai said:


> Finally xD



Congratulations!  That would take me forever to complete!


----------



## Titi

Here are a few of my mayor during the past couple of days:

Coffee tiiiiime!






Hanging out with the animals.





Fishing day, yay!


----------



## Titi

Forgot these two. 

Head booooop!


----------



## mayorvanessa

I just caught three Oarfish when I was actually trying to catch a sea bass for the fishing tourney, lol! I caught a Spider Crab and another Oarfish by surprise yesterday too, I donated both to the museum.


----------



## Airen

Should I get you some help, Chief?


My friend and I taking a break from attacking each other.


Uhm... I don't think that's quite possible, Freya.



Spoiler: Freya has a crush? c:






I think Freya has a crush. c:




An adorable sleeping Freya. <3



My poor baby. </3 ;w;



Caught Chief sleeping on the town's yellow bench and I had a cuteness overload. Special guest: Rosie


I agree, Beau.


Seriously, dude? The house is for Kevin the pig. This is almost exactly what Lucky did in my first town. Ughh.


----------



## Titi

mayorvanessa said:


> View attachment 39584
> 
> I just caught three Oarfish when I was actually trying to catch a sea bass for the fishing tourney, lol! I caught a Spider Crab and another Oarfish by surprise yesterday too, I donated both to the museum.



WOW congrats! I have yet to catch an oarfish myself.


----------



## Rosie Moon

Titi said:


> View attachment 39437


Yay congrats! I forgot all about the fishing tourney... *facepalm*

This is my new desktop background. You'll need to open the pic in another tab to see it properly, it's big lol.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Yay congrats! I forgot all about the fishing tourney... *facepalm*
> 
> This is my new desktop background. You'll need to open the pic in another tab to see it properly, it's big lol.


That's so cute! ^u^


----------



## Melyora

Airen said:


> View attachment 39607
> Seriously, dude? The house is for Kevin the pig. This is almost exactly what Lucky did in my first town. Ughh.



Aaaaah that's horrible XD Luckily I have avoided it till now, partly because of my resetting (since I suspected I might get a new villager today, cause it had been some days since my 8th moved in.)
But good luck with it ><


----------



## Chime

Wow thanks so much Stitches






I found out that birthdays in New Leaf are the cutest things.


Not only that but the pink petals started falling on my birthday as well.

And I even got a Camper. ;u;



Later Stitches got sick for the 900th time. Really, he's my only villager to ever get sick.



Sahara was amazing



And today I decided to TT a bit for campers because I'm bored and look who decided to fill my 8th spot. 
Octavian is scary in my opinion, though.


----------



## Titi

Happy late birthday Chime! I can't wait to have my first birthday in ACNL. 
As for Octavian, he's pretty popular so you might be able to sell him when he moves out from your town.


----------



## Leopardfire

The-Gladys-and-Peanut-Hating-Each-Other's-Guts-Saga Continues


----------



## Angerfish

Groucho and Alli had a very adorable conversation the other day <3​


----------



## jvgsjeff

Sounds like a good reason to me:


----------



## Saturniidae

*Fashion be cray*


----------



## Leopardfire

My camper in weeks... Yay...


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Some convos that happened in Hikari. :3














































Poor Genji. D:



















































Haha Fang! xD​


----------



## Melyora

Hahahaha, an almost romantic Fang! =P I was like, here it comes!


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Melyora said:


> Hahahaha, an almost romantic Fang! =P I was like, here it comes!



I know right! xD At first I was shocked Fang was saying that but then laughed at the ending. XD​


----------



## jinyoung

ankha has it out for a certain sulky squirrel


----------



## Melyora

A sheep having the catchphrase of a wolf. No, I don't think you chomp Curlos, you munch. Grass. 





Ankha... Anabelle is a girl... I dunno if she'll be more offended because you gave her gift away or because you think she's a he.


----------



## ACNiko

Melyora said:


> Ankha... Anabelle is a girl... I dunno if she'll be more offended because you gave her gift away or because you think she's a he.


 Hahaha, that's hilarious! xD


----------



## Remakine

​One of my favorite pictures with Curt. He moved out shortly later ;___;


----------



## Leopardfire

Willow is coming to Chrome! <3


----------



## Titi

Remakine said:


> View attachment 40193​One of my favorite pictures with Curt. He moved out shortly later ;___;



Love that pic! And your mayor is soooo cute.


----------



## Leopardfire

Queenie turns on her douche bag mode in my museum. She once told me that the supermarket had a larger variety of fish than the aquarium. :c


----------



## Titi

Hahahahaa! Omg I lost it, Queenie, how rude!
Not like you participate much in the museum collections anyway, so don't complain!


----------



## Remakine

Titi said:


> Love that pic! And your mayor is soooo cute.



Thank you!, my mayor has changed a lot since then 


Spoiler


----------



## Titi

Here are some recent one of my mayor and the whole gang in Serenity!
I've been TTing to get to weeding day (Leif was severly depressing about all the weeds in town),
so don't mind the date in some of the screenies:

Celebrating the new bridge right between my house and Chief's!
Serenity's last bridge:



Napping with Leif shortly after:



Coffee moments:









Pietro moments, because I can't believe I love him SO much.
I'm starting to think he might stay forever. It was his Bday!
(and Shep was clearly high)







(I don't think you need to look anymore audacious buddy)


Sotrmy day and successful fishing!







(Chief is my thunder buddy)


----------



## Melyora

Spoiler















Ohmygosh I never knew Beau could be so evil! O_O But now I wanna try tickle Fang too! <33 And this made me love Beau all the more too, teeheeee~


----------



## Leopardfire

@Titit Exactly! You've lived here nearly as long as I have, Queenie, and your life revolves around catching things, you go donate. >:U

Got this gem in Chrome just a few minutes ago:


He said this after he asked for my opinion on his outfit. Why yes, I do think you look like a cute stuffed animal, Stitches.


----------



## LeilaChan

Bam asleep on him 1st day<3 should I wake him up?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,and all this time I thought Joey was a nice guy.Check out those sinister eyebrows.


----------



## Regal

Whitney found my favorite spot in town (which is right next to her house hehee~) and asked me to join her for a seat. What a cutie!


----------



## Ras

I've got a log bench on a similar looking piece of land.


----------



## Cascade

Cute :3


----------



## ACNiko

Hazu said:


> Cute :3


 You have one of the cutest looking mayors I've ever seen. [visits dream address]


----------



## Cascade

ACNiko said:


> You have one of the cutest looking mayors I've ever seen. [visits dream address]



Thanks xD but its a different town :3


----------



## Leopardfire

I can't say I'm surprised you don't have any close friends, Willow. e.e


----------



## Nunnafinga

As you probably can tell,Marshal and Octavian rarely hang out together.


----------



## Leopardfire

Poor Curlos must be wondering what's going on outside... I always get amused when I see campsite celebrations when there is a camper inside, imagine sleeping in a tent when you hear a ton of explosions all around you.


----------



## Leopardfire

Curlos is too cute, even when he's being creepy. <3 

I̶s̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶c̶u̶t̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶C̶u̶r̶l̶o̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶F̶r̶i̶t̶a̶ ̶s̶h̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶s̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶s̶t̶a̶r̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶s̶c̶a̶r̶f̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶p̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶m̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶C̶u̶r̶l̶o̶s̶ ̶h̶a̶s̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶n̶ ̶m̶o̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶y̶e̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶h̶a̶


----------



## Titi

Curlos and Frita are both super cute and they make a great couple!  
Congrats on having them both.
I ship Muffy and Zell in my town. They match up to their umbrellas.


----------



## Titi

Today was my first attempt at making goggles for my mayor,
as I've finally decided to embrace her sleepy eyes...
Not  very satisfied with my goggles as I find they lack details, but meh.
I like the leaf pattern on each sides though.
The fringe isn't great either but it's better than the tone difference between the pattern skin colors and tha actual skin color. 
Still not sure if I'll keep the goggles or not.


----------



## Taryn

Julian is a creeper.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Titi said:


> Curlos and Frita are both super cute and they make a great couple!
> Congrats on having them both.
> I ship Muffy and Zell in my town. They match up to their umbrellas.



Frita and Curlos shipped are called...
Fritos!


----------



## clovetic

Titi said:


> Pietro moments, because I can't believe I love him SO much.
> I'm starting to think he might stay forever. It was his Bday!
> (and Shep was clearly high)
> 
> View attachment 40333
> 
> View attachment 40334
> 
> View attachment 40335



you *should* keep pietro forever, i know i am  he's adorbz


----------



## Titi

clovetic said:


> you *should* keep pietro forever, i know i am  he's adorbz



He is very cute.
I just adopted him out a few hours ago though. 
He went to a good home I think, with someone who will keep him. 
He pinged me to leave so I let him go. I'm a bit sad but I already have 2 smugs, hahahaha!
Hopefully I'll see him on my main street at some point.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Here Lolly I caught you Dinner


----------



## Titi

PARTY TIME!





Last day with Pietro, before his box/adoption day... Miss ya buddy!









Lolly was randomly camping in Serenity, 
so I might as well take her in to replace Pietro.



Other stuff


----------



## nammie

Still behind in my game... I was playing through april fools and thought it was... a bit shocking how big a lot of the villagers' families are!!


----------



## meo

Spoiler: Been playing catchup with pwps in my second town. :3 Just wish someone would sit on the benches...


----------



## meo

Spoiler: Happy Birthday Agnes!









Spoiler: Curt and Blanche moved in. <3 And misc things.


----------



## Gandalf

melsi said:


> Spoiler: Been playing catchup with pwps in my second town. :3 Just wish someone would sit on the benches...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41655



Been waiting my entire life for a villager to suggest a lighthouse or windmill ;-;


----------



## Titi

I also thought I really wanted the lighthouse but when I got it I didn't like it...
It's not proportional to anything else and doesn't make sense.
If I could put it on my private beach I would, but since I can't I'm not putting it down.


----------



## trea

I finally got around to building Stonehenge <3


----------



## HoneyBunny

Merengue left their children outside


----------



## Nunnafinga

HoneyBunny said:


> Merengue left their children outside



Looks like Merengue is doing well.Heh...looks like she has apples as her town fruit again.


----------



## treedoll

Fuchsia is pretty awesome. I didn't care for her when she first moved in (my first uchi experience). Now I'd never let her leave. ♥


----------



## Cascade

Lolly met Lolly <33


----------



## spamurai

Some cool gifs and recent pics


----------



## Leopardfire

The awesome Frita just pinged me today for this, no diving trick required. It's one of my favorite PWPs!


Peanut went on a voyage of self-discovery tonight.


----------



## Ettienne

First, Big Bro's & Lil' Bro's Hats being sold on the same day!


Then Mr. & Mrs. Flamingo being sold on the same day!


And lastly, the following is censored in a spoiler tag as I was being raunchy while plot resetting.


Spoiler: PG15+


----------



## LinDUNguin

spamurai said:


>



I have that exact room, except it's in my basement and I have some torches, a rococo couch, and a music player hidden behind the couch!


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is the first time I got the "Squee!" response from a villager.Usually my snooty duckies are rather subdued but apparently not when they receive a royal shirt on their birthday.I think Quillson had a little too much ducky punch.


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Melyora

Here's my collection of screens from this week. They do say funny things, these villagers of mine ^^



Spoiler








You're not humble huh? You're not getting my house!





YES! Some appreciation for my hard work, thank you Ankha. But they're not all weird XD





Yeah... I was annoyed with Anabelle asking me to move out, both times I say yes and then she stays. So I hit her with my net a few times to relieve stress (the Hammer-Tour on the Island was not available that day).





Glad you like! I like running errands for others if the reactions are always as awesome as this.





Though there is a difference. I like eating broccoli when it's falling out of the sky, I'll just stand there with my mouth wide open.





DON'T IGNORE ME! Help! Still mad about the net-hammering huh?





Awwww you're so sweet Katt <3





Actually, I do not.
Oh yeah, right before this I spoke to Rory in another convo, and then he said "If you want to roll in the mud together, I wouldn't mind". O_O RORY I did not expect this from you! Since when did you turn into a smug?!





Wait whut? Gently used? Toy? My villagers are going mad! O_O 





Good thing you came out alive then. Believable story Gulliver ^^


----------



## LinDUNguin

Here's a bunch of my villager houses that I posted in another thread. I figured I'd post it here on a stickied thread 



Spoiler: Villager Houses



Here's Stitches' house customized with the patchwork series: 



Spoiler:  Stitches



View attachment 42374



And Roald's in Refurbished Modern and a couple other cool items: 



Spoiler: Roald



View attachment 42375



Poor Lolly is sick, but here's her house decked out for maximum coziness: 



Spoiler: Lolly



View attachment 42376



Papi has the Pave set, but the only problem is I can't get him to replace his modern wood bookshelf: 



Spoiler: Papi



View attachment 42377



I even got Tipper to play Space K.K.; it's kind of "the cow that jumped over the moon" themed: 



Spoiler: Tipper



View attachment 42378



Pecan, also stubborn and won't replace some of her regal items, but it's not a big deal: 



Spoiler: Pecan



View attachment 42379



And finally Bunnie's cute forest themed house: 



Spoiler: Bunnie



View attachment 42380


----------



## Ettienne

Stitches house with the patchwork furniture is super cute! I've gotta start paying attention to what I give my villagers...


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Well this is my first screenshot post so I'm just gonna dump some of my old favorites. They're mostly funny conversations with villagers.


Spoiler













Oh yeah, me too!





And then we fell asleep waiting for the taco truck.





That's... really suspicious.





Um...





















...





Phil does some lampshading.









Phil is an otaku?









Apparently I'm part of a baseball team just because I put on a uniform. Hmm, what would be the name of our team..? I got it! The Mykonos Golden Stags!





Real impressive, Ren?e.





You and me both, sister.









Ren?e... that pun...


----------



## Melyora

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Well this is my first screenshot post so I'm just gonna dump some of my old favorites. They're mostly funny conversations with villagers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we fell asleep waiting for the taco truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's... really suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil does some lampshading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil is an otaku?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm part of a baseball team just because I put on a uniform. Hmm, what would be the name of our team..? I got it! The Mykonos Golden Stags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real impressive, Ren?e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ren?e... that pun...



Hahaha, some of these really made me laugh. They really are silly villagers ^^


----------



## rynnyvinny

i set felicity's nickname for me to 'love' <3


----------



## MagicalCat590

My lowly tent, but alas! A new friend has arrived. I dub thee, Peggy the seahorse. 

 
Went to go see Fauna and walked in on this. 


He asked me for some furniture, so I shook some trees that I wouldn't have to buy something, which led to me getting stung by bees. And this is the thanks I get for my trouble -_-


My house is completed 


Hey, who put that there?! 


And, finally, Nibbles moved in.


----------



## Ettienne

I love when villagers use my benches! So far it's just been this one, but oh well!~


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Ettienne said:


> I love when villagers use my benches! So far it's just been this one, but oh well!~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42872
> View attachment 42873


I always love when that happens too. It's nice to enjoy just sitting down with the townies every once in a while. Also those are pretty screenshots of your town!


----------



## Ettienne

Hana-Nezumi said:


> I always love when that happens too. It's nice to enjoy just sitting down with the townies every once in a while. Also those are pretty screenshots of your town!



Same. They always tell you it's nice to take a break. c:

And thankies! x3


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Happy Birthday Katt!! <33


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Some more favorite screenshots, mostly funny conversations again.



Spoiler








That fish would be reeling me in, hahaha.





How did you....?





Maybe that it's the RAREST FISH EVER???





Erik's shocked face always makes me laugh.









Way to go Cherry! Thanks for putting your house in a place where I don't have to adjust the pathways at all!

And lastly, this very odd conversation...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Chillin' with Marshal on his highly coveted sloppy sofa.


----------



## estypest

Best villagers meeting in my second town. Very kind of Coco to wear the custom design I made her



So whilst visiting Coco I get interrogated by Ruby.. figures.. 



Viewing my *cough* castle from the beach



Well Roscoe, maybe you shouldn't've hidden behind each others' houses.




Obviously caught Willow out whilst visiting Julian.






Yet again the bunnies show their ruling prowess in Phaerin




I'm not sure Colton.. does it..


----------



## Leopardfire

I did the campsite reset trick for over eight hours for her. <3 Her facial expressions are adorable.



I doubt they think of you as only a friend, Curlos... (?U?)


We're literally right in front of Lobo's house. e.e


----------



## Ras

Dang, Freya!  It's not THAT exciting!






Stitches got a front row ticket.











She's been reading the popularity list.






April Fools:










Awww:






Awwwkward!






TMI!






This town's not big enough for the both of us!






Lazy days:


----------



## Titi

OMG Marina on the toilet and the TMI made me litterally laugh!
Hahahaha so good. I have never seen villagers sit in their homes, or lay on their beds!
Didn't even know they could.


----------



## Ras

It's usually cute!






Poor Marina.  As far as she knows, she's just sitting on a regular chair.  Or, she just don't care.

They won't lie on beds, though.  It would be pretty cool.  I wish they could when they are sick instead of pacing around until their bed times.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

This is the day after O'Hare moved out.  He showed me what he thinks of it.


Notice the entire sloppy series in his house.  Yes Benjamin, your house IS clean.


----------



## Titi

Back when I had Benjamin he said the exact same thing to me and I giggled, hahaha!


----------



## Melyora

My new Hamster thinks he can look buff... But you're so cute and little! <3 No need to get depressed over that!





Big happy ceremony! With just me and Isabelle... (it was 8 AM or so, the only ones awake are Celia and Rory, both in their houses. Partypoopers... XD)


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Oh Lolly you're so cute! <3




I want to take a pic of that. >w>








Hahahah! XD Oh Fang I love you! <3
























Oh my.....




















Fang and Marshal got into a disagreement. ;w;




























Having lots of fun with Tail! <3​


----------



## TaliZorah

Darklover said:


> Having lots of fun with Tail! <3​



She wouldn't wake up for me... ;-;


----------



## Airen

Only had to plot reset once to get the newest resident of Aika into this perfect spot! She's perfectly aligned with Chief.


Matching white roses to match her pretty white fur (until I can get some gold ones).



So excited! <3


Two happy babies. Chief changed into the same shirt Freya is wearing, which is a really simple red blouse that I made. I just can't get over how adorable Freya looks in it.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Got a bunch of screenshots today.










































Aw Wolfgang and Beau really do have a Big Brother Little Brother thing going on.






Ok, have fun with that dude.
















Aw Gladys just wants join to join in the fun.






Shep you Drama King











Come on Shari don't be like that
















Dude you do NOT wanna spar with Shari, SHE WILL BREAK YOU!





















Cuteness...OVERLOAD!











Shep get off your lazy ass and help out...











Marshal that's a terrible excuse to be lazy now go out and help out everyone!
















2deep4me






cool






oh...well at least your trying and you could always ask Lolly for help


----------



## Leopardfire

Spoiler: Lots of Pictures!




Gladys and I connect on a personal level.


Lolly moved in... <3


Kiki moved out... </3 (She was adopted, though~)


Rosie is moving in!


That face creeps me out



Willow is having an affair with Beardo behind Curlos' back. >:U



For the short time they were together, Lolly and Kiki became good friends. ^^


Woah woah woah this is all happening way too fast


Erik and Lopez (?υ?)



Seriously Queenie?


I actually feel really bad for him... :c


Boomer is sick of your bs Lopez (We are literally right next to his house)


----------



## Airen

More like pack all that shopping into that mouth of yours. wat.


----------



## meo

Spoiler: Finally have Alfonso <33









Spoiler: FINALLY people sitting on my benches ;_; So happy









Spoiler: Misc cuteness


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  And a few more that wouldn't fit in my previous post...


----------



## Ettienne

Two for today! Here my boyfriend gave me a suggestion what to use my Brewstoids for. (I purchased them from someone since I'd already sold mine. x.x )


And playing with a path to make designs around my town tree.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Gramps" Gaston caught snoozin' on the Klaus Stump(named in honor of Klaus the smug bear).


----------



## katelynross

real thugs sleep with their eyes open


late night turn up with bluebear


cutest couple ever


----------



## Melyora

Also a bunch from me today. 



Spoiler: Have some Beau love! <3








AWW YES BEAU I WILL BE YOUR HONEY <3 He's just so adorable.





Awwww Beau <3 I am loving him more and more and more!





Cannot imagine you being a spy. But okay, if we have our own secret code I'm all in!





Spoiler: Blanche is making me laugh out loud really








UFO's?! O_O Are the aliens coming?





Owh...





Spoiler: And some more screens from throughout the day








Gulliver ALWAYS make me laugh, hehehe.





Yes Hamlet, I believe you. 





Kapp'n can be scary yoh.





Owh, what did you talk about then?





Yes Ankha, you are <3 She's kinda growing on me.





Fang sent me a Bamboo shoot through mail! YUSH!


----------



## Nunnafinga

My duckies were hoping for another pond but they got a sphinx instead.


----------



## TeeTee

Happy Birthday Deirdre!


----------



## Titi

Chief & I being cool in my bedroom.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey gives his new catchphrase a test drive.


----------



## animaterose

Nunnafinga said:


> Joey gives his new catchphrase a test drive.



Buttquack?? That's hilarious! XD

Also new neighbor moved in!


Spoiler: Welcome Tutu






But getting a little crowded around my house haha~


Spoiler: Map of Cybele


----------



## feavre

Haha I love that it's all a neighborhood.  Is that coincidence or did you plot them there? It actually gives you more room if they're all crowded together.

And Buttquack is awesome XD


----------



## animaterose

Haha no they actually all just decided to live there themselves. It's definitely great though with all the room everywhere else. Plus I can visit everyone all the time what with them right by my house.
Klaus even visited me out-of-the-blue today. (he lives right in front my house)


Spoiler: Klaus you louse!


----------



## caker

*Julian the playboy...*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Marina snuggles with Mayor Boot while Octavian watches in a jealous rage.


----------



## nammie

@Nunnafinga: lol I have the opposite going on in my town!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

nammie said:


> @Nunnafinga: lol I have the opposite going on in my town!!



That's hilarious!Those octopi sure get around.


----------



## nammie

lol yes esp Octavian in my town omg...
I swear every time I sit down with him girls come and stare at us lolol
here's one of Mira looking at us....


----------



## Nunnafinga

nammie said:


> lol yes esp Octavian in my town omg...
> I swear every time I sit down with him girls come and stare at us lolol
> here's one of Mira looking at us....



Your Octavian is a wanted man!


----------



## Maven2379

I gave this "catchphrase" to Diva, she just creeps me out! Anyway Annalisa started saying it:



It just made me LOL


----------



## Nunnafinga

The detective outfit is making the rounds in Fonebone.


----------



## Murin

Keaton is in love with me...


----------



## Titi

Maven2379 said:


> I gave this "catchphrase" to Diva, she just creeps me out! Anyway Annalisa started saying it:
> 
> View attachment 45135
> 
> It just made me LOL



LMAO!


----------



## Coolio15

Guess who came to visit me today out of nowhere<3!


----------



## poliwag0

View attachment 45568View attachment 45569


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was resetting yesterday hoping to get a couple of frogs for a frog town and look what happened!


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> I was resetting yesterday hoping to get a couple of frogs for a frog town and look what happened!


Woah, crazy luck! Congrats.  I hope all of their houses are in good spots!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Campy said:


> Woah, crazy luck! Congrats.  I hope all of their houses are in good spots!



Thanks!Their houses are a bit spread out but in decent locations.I already had Prince and Frobert in my cycling town so that makes six so far.


----------



## ekdante

Murin said:


> Keaton is in love with me...
> View attachment 45280
> View attachment 45282
> View attachment 45283
> View attachment 45284



Aah Keaton. I missed him so much ( ; 3 ; )


----------



## Titi

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 45732
> 
> I was resetting yesterday hoping to get a couple of frogs for a frog town and look what happened!



WOW what are the odds of that!
Is your town layout also the way you wanted?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Titi said:


> WOW what are the odds of that!
> Is your town layout also the way you wanted?



This is the first time I've seen more than three of the same species as starters(and I've done a lot of resetting and cycling) and the layout,while not optimal,is pretty good.


----------



## RainbowNotes

Apollo is too cute please destroy me ;;;;;


----------



## duhkee

I don't know who you are Zucker, but I like you already! <3


----------



## MayorSaki

My queen


----------



## Blockmayus

Yesterday I actualy screamed when I realized I had started the game with my mayor while plot resetting for Marshal, he put his house in a nice place where I wanted to build a park but I dont mind that much.

THOSE ARE REAL TEARS OF HAPPINESS (Because thats one of the few emotions I have) I CANT BELIEVE HE I GOT HIM ;____;






DONT YOU SASS ME YOUNG MAN I just really missed this lil guy so much.


----------



## Souji

Nyooooom


----------



## Nunnafinga

Maybe if I close my eyes all of these frogs will go away.....

The frogs are already doing some serious mingling.


----------



## Renkindle

Before this, I'd only ever seen the animals comment on my headgear/accessories. Not my entire outfit.


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> Maybe if I close my eyes all of these frogs will go away.....
> 
> The frogs are already doing some serious mingling.


One of the cutest pictures I've ever seen.

I see you're wearing a frog shirt, too, haha.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Campy said:


> One of the cutest pictures I've ever seen.
> 
> I see you're wearing a frog shirt, too, haha.



Yeah.I have the entire frog costume in my other town so I'll be wearing that soon.I'm also getting some frog related furniture like the froggy chair and the lily pad table.


----------



## de-carabas

Aww I love this thread! Here's some screenshots from my town c: 





Cookie's house is my favorite spot in town; so cute!





Started doing a similar pattern with Fauna's house ^^





A picture of my tiny kitchen heh





Apple finally moved into a good spot. I'm so excited to have her in my town!​


----------



## Titi

Some screenies from the past couple of weeks!

Visiting dream towns of awesome TBT members to see my wanted villagers in action (totally satisfied):









My waifu is so cute when she's mad:



Can't get enough of Sheps greeting and catchphrase:



TMI Genji, that's gross:



Zell wouldn't let me get home:



Oh yeah, impressive spying skills indeed Chrissy, it's not like he's right there or anything:



Wendy approves of my toilet:





My villagers are the best at hide and seek:







Get me outta here Lucy plz:


----------



## Titi

A bit of sadness as my beloved Muffy left:







But Papi quickly brightened me up again:


----------



## Melyora

Sometimes I am amazed by the villagers' hiding abilities XD

So, a bunch of screens from me!

Beau complimenting Fang:








I hope you didn't threaten my Beau into saying that Fang! The big bad wolf shouldn't scare a little deer.





Tia was in my campsite last week and moved into Maerd. She is very sweet.









Fang, why are you blushing? O_O Are you interested in Ankha?

Katt and Ankha had a fight!












Then they asked my opinion on who was right, so I went for the middle way and they got mad at me for being indecisive and playing politics *^* But then they realized I was kinda right and they made up!

















- - - Post Merge - - -

And some more:





Fang visited my suddenly, and I liked it, but did you have to enter with that greeting? Gee, thanks Fang.





Doing some fishing with friends during the tourney.





Well, he succeeded in the end, winning the Tourney with a 31.15 inch carp O_O





As you can see, he was still fishing while the others had moved on.





Beau winning the tourney.





Lolly in my campsite! I feel like the popular villagers flock towards me XD But she's cute!





She moved in safely, having spent an hour on plot resetting.





Ankha about the flower clock. She has trouble reading the time from it.





I woke Fang XD What did he dream about? But he's right.


----------



## Leopardfire

Honeybun is up and ready to go! ^^


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

You can't really tell in this pic, but Frita is wearing the night sky tee for a scarf.  It looks like a glittery scarf when she moves, it's so pretty!




I'm so proud of Erik for winning the fishing tourney.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ummm..Henry,I don't think you actually have any hair.Maybe just a little frog fuzz.


----------



## N64dude

Me standing to my tier one villager Beau he's so cute.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Just found these.  The nostalgia. <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's my first attempt at a frog themed room.So green......


----------



## Titi

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 46694
> 
> Here's my first attempt at a frog themed room.So green......



LMAO! I love your frog town so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Playing AC at a whole other level LOL (trade with Miko, all them bells for meeeeeeeee muahahaha).









House starting to look like something:









Misc stuff



(Olivia's face here is so hilarious considering how stupid her idea is)






(very weird song in Papi's house, not fitting at all)


Streetpassing my neighbours (I streetpass them like every day  without my 3DS even leaving my room hahaha).


----------



## Titi

Diana's new in town and already making my boys crazy. Both Zell and Shep.

















New outfit for my cuteugly mayor that I've grown to love so much.
I quite like this one!  I has horns, grwawr. Still need to find shoes to match it.
(also showing off my attempt at natural paths).



Streetpassing my neighbours again hahaha (the girl, Moni, changes her house lke every day it's crazy. Her BF not so much but they both have really cool fully upgraded houses).





Last one.


----------



## Ettienne

Titi said:


> View attachment 46822


I've never seen what chopped bamboo looked like before. It's pretty cute how you used it here... May have to give some more thought to my landscaping plans.


----------



## Titi

I love the way it looks! For it to look like this you have to chop it on the first day after you plant it. 
Afterwards it is greend and hollow, which also looks great for zen gardens and japanese themed towns!


----------



## Nunnafinga

The first froggy PWP.Henry is camera shy.


----------



## kite

Peanut recently moved into town and that's the first thing she does... so cute.


----------



## Ettienne

Titi said:


> I love the way it looks! For it to look like this you have to chop it on the first day after you plant it.
> Afterwards it is greend and hollow, which also looks great for zen gardens and japanese themed towns!



Thanks for the tip! I especially like how you have it staggered with bushes. It almost looks like a little fence. Still gotta figure out where to put it though. Thank you. c:


----------



## Blockmayus

Ive been playing this game for almost a year now and I seriously cant believe I only just realized today that you can fall into holes this way!


----------



## Murin

^ I didn't know that, either! :O Neat!



I found this gem when looking for fellow Californian towns.


----------



## Sidewalk

The buddies


----------



## Fairytale

Fishing with my buddy, Maple. 

Doind some dancing moves at Molly's house.

Curly looks almost naked!

His eyes!


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Titi

jvgsjeff said:


>



That's hilarious and totally something a cat would do. XD


----------



## Geneve

dance party while waiting for someone to take katie


----------



## Ras

It . . . looks like you're punching her out.  And, it looks like Porter is enjoying it.  "Yeah!  Maybe that'll stop you riding my rails all day!"


----------



## Panduhh

Ras said:


> It . . . looks like you're punching her out.  And, it looks like Porter is enjoying it.  "Yeah!  Maybe that'll stop you riding my rails all day!"



lmfao. THIS

Porter, you so badddd.


----------



## Titi

Some funnies:





Oh yeah Chief, ENORMOUS.



I wasn't sure, with the hat and all, you know...









Resetti, your soft side is showing.


----------



## de-carabas

Katie visited my town today c: Took her to the wishing well <3​


----------



## Ras

If you were kiwiturtle, I'd be worried you threw her in.






"Join the Nintendo fun club today, kiwiturtle!" 

On a different note, your wishing well looks real nice.  I like the custom-design sign a lot!


----------



## Phioxse

Someone suggested that I build a scarecrow.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Thanks,Camo.......but I don't think I'm going to be catching flies with my tongue.


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  Kabuki's Tragic Tale







I caught an interaction between Genji and Kabuki today. Had to upload it because it was so cute. At the end Kabuki walked around depressed for a good while.  Lol.


----------



## Krea

Oh...okay then, Pecan. LOL.


----------



## laly

Oh Roald!


----------



## Zulehan

Hey, neighbor.





Yes. Yes, I am.


----------



## LillyKay

laly said:


> Oh Roald!
> 
> View attachment 48545View attachment 48546



Loooool!


----------



## Renkindle

...I think I walked in on something.


----------



## Murin

Today was my bae's birthday <3


----------



## Titi

Murin said:


> View attachment 48868View attachment 48869
> 
> Today was my bae's birthday <3



Happy Bday Keaton!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


>



LMAO! Marshal is trying to unmask you, he KNOWS you're not the real santa.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Renkindle said:


> ...I think I walked in on something.



OBOY, HOW SHOCKING.


----------



## Leopardfire

This is me whenever I go anywhere.


I restarted Floralia, I'm making an all-cat town!

Some Move-Ins:


I also have Katt moving-in today and Benedict laid his plot down. (I villager reset for everyone but Benedict.)

On May 23rd, I Celebrated My Birthday:



- - - Post Merge - - -


I just saw this in my Imgur account. q.q Wth Willow.


----------



## Titi

Omg you have Bboomer. ;o;


----------



## AidenTheGamer

What am *I* doing? Having the best time of my life!!

Me: You hate Celia too?


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Improv

Started off my new life in a new town.


Spoiler: -

















​


​


----------



## MadisonCrossing

A few pictures I've taken over the past few days in Macaron. ^u^ If you want to know all about my town, feel free to follow my Tumblr!  The link is in my signature and I follow back pretty much every New Leaf account.


Spoiler: Macaron c:


----------



## Improv

MadisonCrossing said:


> A few pictures I've taken over the past few days in Macaron. ^u^ If you want to know all about my town, feel free to follow my Tumblr!  The link is in my signature and I follow back pretty much every New Leaf account.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Macaron c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49217
> View attachment 49218
> View attachment 49219
> View attachment 49220
> View attachment 49221
> View attachment 49222
> View attachment 49223
> View attachment 49224
> View attachment 49225
> View attachment 49226


Aaah, you already got the fish maniac badge??? I need to step up my game!!


----------



## Titi

Yaaay madison you finally have your town! Looks like you're having lots of fun.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Titi said:


> Yaaay madison you finally have your town! Looks like you're having lots of fun.



Thank you ;w; And yes I am!  Last day of school tomorrow so more AC for me after school. ^u^
I got a few more pictures by the way!  They're included in my lastest blog post, if you want to check it out.


O'Hare moved in today! ^^



I had a lot of fun playing the Hammer tour on the island.



Yayy   I can't wait to see the campsite tomorrow!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Things got a bit nutty(heh..get it?...no?)at Filbert's birthday party.A squirrelly conga line was formed after too much liquid refreshment.


----------



## PaperCat

Buck, you are so amusing. 

...I need to take more pics.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Some more pictures today. ^^



Hazel is moving in!



Booty tree, booty tree XD



Looks like Leif is planning on visiting soon! c:



Celebrating the completion of the campsite ;u;


----------



## Camillion

PARTY HARD!


----------



## Dozer

Don't be such a Debbie Downer ya jerk.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Won Marshal today ♥  Thanks again, *Saturniidae*!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

This is probably by far my favorite snap I ever got:


----------



## Ettienne

Here we have a dirty monkey...


Sweet sleepy puppy.


Woke him up and he invited me to sit with him.


I love how crankies refer to Gracie.


Passed Gracie's Fashion Checks!!


T&T Emporium opened!


Missed winning the last fishing tourney.


Cherry's birthday party!


Whitney looks nice in my design~


My boyfriend and I on a cloudy day.


I was able to visit my boyfriend for a week. We're long distance, and leaving is very hard. I found this on my notice board when I left.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey and Diana had been working on an a cappella version of "Folsom Prison Blues".


Joey on another one of his vodka-fueled tirades.


----------



## CupcakeZombie

Finally saved some money for the castle exterior! Got it yesterday.


Me and Kyle sitting on a bench. 


Gabi talking about Crazy Redd.


Cermony a few days ago for my town Terminus' new town map.


----------



## Limon

<3


----------



## nekosync

nOT ON MY WATCH


----------



## goey0614

Island is the best place to relax :]


----------



## PaperCat

I remembered to use the camera and capture this pretty funny moment.






Mallary then stormed out.


----------



## lumineerin

Wow thanks Maple


----------



## duhkee

I found a wonderful accessory this morning:

Zucker started calling me captain the other day and today he gave me a jacket as well to go with the title

And Felicity wanted to call me captain as well! I like it, much more fun than "Lady J" in my previous town =)


----------



## Zulehan

Heh, reminds me when I visited someone's town and noticed that she changed all her villagers' catchphrases to "my queen." That said, love the captain outfit. 

The mustache can stand to be a tad bit more ornate, though.  Maybe a double mustache? Or triple?


----------



## meo

Spoiler:  The beginning of Acorn and Misc pics







- - - Post Merge - - -


Erik is on to me...


----------



## duhkee

Yeah.. Okay.. You're saying "Tweet" and calling ME weird?




Spoiler:  Fang <3



First time anyone sits on my bench! (excuse the mess..)








Zulehan; I would totally have a double or triple mustache if i could, I tried a Bad Bro's Stache today and realized it wasn't curly enough, just wavy


----------



## Sugapuff

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 44256
> My duckies were hoping for another pond but they got a sphinx instead.



Love your path


----------



## Ettienne

Cherry asked me to sit and chat a while. c:


Uh, Bianca, how did you get over there?


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Some things in my town:



Spoiler: pictures









(Semi-recent)


----------



## Fresh

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 50831
> Cherry asked me to sit and chat a while. c:
> 
> View attachment 50856
> Uh, Bianca, how did you get over there?



Mind posting your path? :]


----------



## Ettienne

Fresh said:


> Mind posting your path? :]



If I can find all the pieces, I wouldn't mind PMing them to you if you'd like. I saved them on a different laptop, so I only have the corners at the moment. xD

EDIT: OH! But here's the original. The creator, Amykins, recolored it grey for me. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?75122-Bricks-ivy-Rainbow-Brite-and-more!

She might have the grey ones, too, if you asked. Might be faster than me trying to find them. c:


----------



## Fresh

Ettienne said:


> If I can find all the pieces, I wouldn't mind PMing them to you if you'd like. I saved them on a different laptop, so I only have the corners at the moment. xD
> 
> EDIT: OH! But here's the original. The creator, Amykins, recolored it grey for me. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?75122-Bricks-ivy-Rainbow-Brite-and-more!
> 
> She might have the grey ones, too, if you asked. Might be faster than me trying to find them. c:



I don't mind waiting because I just restarted. Thanks


----------



## Nunnafinga

Umbrellas?We don't need no stinkin' umbrellas!



Once again,Spork is denied a shiny badge.


----------



## NyaaChan

Drift is such a good treasure hunter 

Since there are four images I will put the whole album
http://imgur.com/a/FtzZb


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Here are some updated screen shots of what I've been working on in my town. These are some of the nicer areas. Not all of them are complete I'm still breeding flowers and getting PWP request (how about that trellis, Muffy?) 


Spoiler: lots of images


----------



## Fresh

MightyMunchlax said:


> Here are some updated screen shots of what I've been working on in my town. These are some of the nicer areas. Not all of them are complete I'm still breeding flowers and getting PWP request (how about that trellis, Muffy?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lots of images
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51270
> View attachment 51271
> View attachment 51272
> View attachment 51273
> View attachment 51274
> View attachment 51275
> View attachment 51276
> View attachment 51277



Love your cafe area


----------



## Tessie

Here's some pics! I just bought this game 4 days ago so my pics aren't as amazing as you all!! 







































39,800 bells










98,000 bells










Me and Tom :3 he's my favorite, his personality is really awesome! 





He's the only one that stays up late like me haha XD















Me and Chrissy, she's cute I like her house!










Designed my school's logo on a tshirt


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Tessie said:


> Here's some pics! I just bought this game 4 days ago so my pics aren't as amazing as you all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Tom :3 he's my favorite, his personality is really awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the only one that stays up late like me haha XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Chrissy, she's cute I like her house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed my school's logo on a tshirt



it looks like you're really enjoying the game. ^u^  I love it!


----------



## Geoni

Rest in pieces.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Moron said:


> View attachment 51456
> 
> Rest in pieces.



haha!  the captionn ; u ;


----------



## Ettienne

Moron said:


> View attachment 51456
> 
> Rest in pieces.



Forced to be mayor? Not any more. This is beautiful. XD


----------



## NeoVerona

*I'm convinced that Pascal is a stoner. *


Spoiler







*This is one of my favorites <3*


Spoiler







*Ka'ppn is so underrated as a character.*


Spoiler









Spoiler







*This made me laugh when it happened a few days ago.*


Spoiler







*'s got barbs.*


Spoiler









Spoiler







*Glitch hunting.*


Spoiler


----------



## Geoni

I have no words.


----------



## Zulehan

Rasher has such a troll smile, like a character out of _Invader Zim_. Love it. I hope someone gives him a good home when he's in boxes in my cycling town.


----------



## Geoni

He kinda reminds me of Spanky Ham from Drawn Together. My favorite villager.


----------



## Zulehan

Strangely, even though I have never watched that series, I recognized the character right away.


----------



## Titi

Hahahaha the Rasher pics! Priceless. I love him.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yesterday's Bug-off in my duck and frog towns.


----------



## PaperCat

Pic from the bug-off yesterday.


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 51225
> 
> Umbrellas?We don't need no stinkin' umbrellas!
> It's a cool Easter egg that frogs don't use umbrellas


----------



## Ettienne

~



~

~




~

~


----------



## Ettienne




----------



## Tessie

I HAVE A LOT :3 (I loooove taking pictures!)





































































Graham's birthday!




198000








My record!




Okay...I really dislike Canberra, she's very rude >_> And she sold me a fake painting for 3000 lol




So I retaliated and hit her with my net 




Typical island beetle/shark hunting!




I love these lyrics XD












Building something!!!
















































Kitt is so sweet...applauding my performance on her piano XD




























Canberra is forgiven....she gave me medicine for my bee sting lol












This spider made me faint 




My garden!
















Me & my best friend, Chrissy 




Finally got Club Tortimer!!!!!!!!!!!




Met this cool girl!
















My house 












Sittin on the toilet in my new upstairs room




I just found out my good friend has AC in real life, so we exchanged FC and I went to visit her town! I was SO EXCITED








My friend  Isn't she cute?




GOT MY HAIR DID 












Her house was totally huge and cute too
























KAP'N ALWAYS HITS ON ME AND IT CRACKS ME UP LOL




clumsy self tripping all over the place












It rained then the sun came out, and so did a beautiful RAINBOWWWWWW 








Sabel spoke to me finally!








This person was from Japan




This girl was so cool! We exchanged FC we rocked at the Balloon tour!




















LOL love this character so much




This guy came outta no where...I think he's a little loopy from...hmm...I wonder  




How nice of ya, Graham




What are we even fishing for? (my face is awesome in this pic)




besties 4 life








my fishies....and Broffina lol














PHEW' that was a lot. As you can see...I'm really enjoying this game so much, it's finally been a week yesterday since I bought the game and started playing


----------



## Zulehan

Always awesome to see people enjoying the game that much.


----------



## Titi

Here's my dump of screenies for a bit, I haven't posted in a while.

It was Tammy's Bday yesterday. I got her a shirt from Gracie's shop but she didn't seem thrilled.
I just want her to suggest PWPs already...





Bugoff/Summer solstice pics (I didn't participate in the Bug Off because I was too lazy).













Shep & Zell left... 













Streetpass fun when I went to a TED talk event. I streetpassed a Whovian!









Saw Kick's at Brewster's Caf?. O_O I had never seen him before.









I got bored and made an Orca sign for my beach. Because sharks are too mainstream. 





Built my police station a couple of days ago. I FINALLY got it suggested.





Lovebirds:


----------



## Geoni

My tree just fell apart?! I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## Ettienne

Moron said:


> View attachment 52311
> 
> My tree just fell apart?! I didn't know this was a thing.



Perfect fruit trees do that after too many shakes. No worries. xD


----------



## Geoni

Do they grow back?

I'd love to have a bunch fall apart for a spooky themed town.


----------



## FireNinja1

Moron said:


> Do they grow back?
> 
> I'd love to have a bunch fall apart for a spooky themed town.



The leaves will not grow back. Once they're gone, they're gone. No more fruit from that tree from you. You'll have to replant, though I've heard rumors that replanting in the same spot of a dead perfect fruit tree will always result in the tree dying, though it's a rumor, it's never been proven, and I've never tried for myself.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Wolfgang was practically suicidal in his house for like 3 days.


----------



## Geoni

Is he sick?

Also, that's awesome. A theme can be made out of that, then.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Moron said:


> Is he sick?
> 
> Also, that's awesome. A theme can be made out of that, then.



yeah, he was sick but he also was being super touchy and paranoid xD


----------



## HoennMaster

Old pic, but so much cuteness in one pic!


----------



## Geoni

Walked in on somebody dancing...



This is what I paid 368,000 bells for.


----------



## Zulehan

HoennMaster said:


> View attachment 52361
> 
> Old pic, but so much cuteness in one pic!


Oh, my God. Too much.


----------



## Ras

FireNinja1 said:


> The leaves will not grow back. Once they're gone, they're gone. No more fruit from that tree from you. You'll have to replant, though I've heard rumors that replanting in the same spot of a dead perfect fruit tree will always result in the tree dying, though it's a rumor, it's never been proven, and I've never tried for myself.



Nope.  You get two perfect fruits and one rotten from the dead tree, and I *always* replant one of the good ones in the exact spot.  They always grow back.  If you try to plant the rotten fruit, it looks wilted from the start.


----------



## Zulehan

Ras said:


> Nope.  You get two perfect fruits and one rotten from the dead tree, and I *always* replant one of the good ones in the exact spot.  They always grow back.  If you try to plant the rotten fruit, it looks wilted from the start.


Yep. My town is filled with perfect pear trees. To save time with the rotten fruit I just plant it first, dig it out, then plant a good fruit. The tree _always_ grows back in that spot.


----------



## Ras

I guess I'll do that from now on.  I had been carrying it around until I got to my trash can at home.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hugh sure knows how to entertain himself.


The ghostly apparition of Filbert's disembodied head.


----------



## Titi

Omg Filbert's head, that's priceless. XD
He looks so proud of himself too.


----------



## Geoni

What's going on here?


----------



## Cass

Cherry, I swear..

















You're lucky I think Peggy is adorable and I love her, Cherry.
>:C


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Nunnafinga

The frogs witness their first bee sting victim."Hey,go get Diva,will ya?"



In Miranda's previous life she was a cranky,old bag lady.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I recently restarted my town. Here are a few screenshots, so far.



Spoiler: Deadwood



*Moe and Rudy's opinions on my arrival*
 















*Shep was the only one to show up, even though others were out walking around, lol.*


----------



## Zulehan

X2k5a7y said:


> I recently restarted my town. Here are a few screenshots, so far.


Were you thinking _Deadwood_ the HBO television series when you chose that name? Hopefully, it won't be as vile a town, heh.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Zulehan said:


> Were you thinking _Deadwood_ the HBO television series when you chose that name? Hopefully, it won't be as vile a town, heh.



Lol, no. I didn't even know there was a show. I just looked up creepy town names, saw Deadwood, Oregon, and thought it would be slightly ironic.


----------



## Krea

Ruby, is there something you are not telling me.


----------



## Zulehan

Krea said:


> View attachment 53349


Heh.


----------



## Ettienne

My boyfriend finally got a DA. Visited his town in a dream.


His house!


Wanted a picture of Town Hall with my flag!


Finally adopted Lionel.


Pierce shouting random things.


My sweet puppy on a bench.


Dirty monkey...


Love when you talk too much with cranky villagers.


My sweet mouse.


Whitney needs boots.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Exactly one year ago today I started my first town,Catlips.Gaston and Bree have been around since the beginning and Pippy shortly thereafter.


----------



## Zulehan

Pippy!


----------



## Krea

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 53381
> View attachment 53382
> Exactly one year ago today I started my first town,Catlips.Gaston and Bree have been around since the beginning and Pippy shortly thereafter.



Super cute.


----------



## Geoni

Her legs are so tiny omg


----------



## Zulehan

Ha ha, I never noticed that. I'll be giving her away soon, by the way, if anyone reading this is interested in Kiki. Keep an eye on Villager Trading Plaza.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Zulehan said:


> Pippy!


She's great.....I love the freckles.


----------



## Krea

Moron said:


> View attachment 53444View attachment 53445
> 
> Her legs are so tiny omg



Aaaaaa Kiki is so cute! I have her in my town. The most adorable little feets.


----------



## Geoni

K-kyle-kun.


----------



## lumineerin




----------



## Mephisto Pheles

*Same.*​
Also:


Spoiler


----------



## PaperCat

yeah okay Buck.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

PaperCat said:


> View attachment 53636
> yeah okay Buck.



Wow. I come back to this thread to see the new post, and see it's another pic about toilets... Toilets are all the rage now, I guess.


----------



## PaperCat

polliwog said:


> Wow. I come back to this thread to see the new post, and see it's another pic about toilets... Toilets are all the rage now, I guess.



I saw your post and felt the need to add my toilet pic lol


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

PaperCat said:


> I saw your post and felt the need to add my toilet pic lol


I had another funny thing happen from when Peaches payed me a visit, but alas, I didn't screenshot it. 

But I spoke to Peaches and she said something like "Your *lat pulldown machine* looks just perfect for curling up in with a good book!". And I was like "*...If you say so*"


----------



## Geoni

Moron said:


> View attachment 53551View attachment 53552
> 
> K-kyle-kun.





Shot down.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah...another toilet pic.


Not the best hiding place for a big,white polar bear.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 53655
> Yeah...another toilet pic.
> 
> View attachment 53656
> Not the best hiding place for a big,white polar bear.



*(insert Toy Story meme of Buzz saying "TOILETS. TOILETS EVERYWHERE")*


And I love when they pick hiding places like that... Because when you find them they're always like "*Whoa! How'd you find me?!*"

Gee, I don't know. Maybe I'm just that good. (or maybe you were _completely out in the open_)


----------



## Krea

Whatever floats your boat, Nan.


----------



## Zulehan

Nan is an entomologist at heart.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

**sobs because town is full**​


----------



## applejo

My favourite part of my sloppy room  I'm still looking for some set parts.


Bluebear decided to wear the cute top I created.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Krea said:


> View attachment 53664
> 
> Whatever floats your boat, Nan.




Apparently,Sydney has a longstanding desire to collect parasites as well.Must be a normal thing....


----------



## Zulehan

applejo said:


> View attachment 53680
> My favourite part of my sloppy room  I'm still looking for some set parts.
> 
> View attachment 53681
> Bluebear decided to wear the cute top I created.


Love that room, and so Bluebear.


----------



## MayorMudkip

My kitchen room is coming along nicely! I've changed a couple of things since I took the screenshot a couple of days ago, but nothing major.  I'm just happy because I've gotten to move a lot of the furniture that was taking up space in my main room into the kitchen.


----------



## Zulehan

- - - Post Merge - - -





You ain't spit, Flip!





You deserve nothing less than that sweets bed. 



Help getting you to the hospital?


----------



## toricrossing




----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Krea said:


> View attachment 53347View attachment 53348View attachment 53349View attachment 53350
> 
> Ruby, is there something you are not telling me.


Haha wow, what a stalker.


----------



## Geoni

This is important civic work in the making. Bob for mayor.


----------



## krielle

i believe i can fly


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

mayorkiyo said:


> View attachment 54013
> i believe i can fly


That's pretty cool-looking. XD





A rainy day in Mykonos.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

This is an old picture I just didn't feel like uploading at the time.  But Marshal in flowers ; u ;  His head is barely peeking out!  I love seeing small villagers in them. ♥


----------



## Geoni

Evidence that Brewster wants me to die.


----------



## MayorMudkip

My hydrangea bushes died...anyone know why? I've googled the issue but I can't seem to find an answer. Do hydrangeas not grow in the south? My house is in the southern half of town, and that's the only reason I can think of...


----------



## Zulehan

MayorMudkip said:


> View attachment 54189
> 
> My hydrangea bushes died...anyone know why? I've googled the issue but I can't seem to find an answer. Do hydrangeas not grow in the south? My house is in the southern half of town, and that's the only reason I can think of...


I believe that, in front of the house, bushes need to be three square spaces away from the house, so one more square space than what you had.


----------



## Campy

MayorMudkip said:


> My hydrangea bushes died...anyone know why? I've googled the issue but I can't seem to find an answer. Do hydrangeas not grow in the south? My house is in the southern half of town, and that's the only reason I can think of...


Just here to confirm what Zulehan said. Bushes unfortunately need that extra space in front of houses! Put them down one square and it'll work.


----------



## Leopardfire

The newest version of Chrome has been going nicely. ^.^ 





I got three permanent villagers and two that I like a lot!



Spoiler: I got a lot of wolves! :D








I got Lobo as a random move-in. He's a permanent member of Celadon, so he won't be staying here, but it's still awesome having him!





Thanks to Miaa, I got Fang for free! <3 He's such a cutie.





After two days of campsite resetting, I accidentally loaded as my mayor, and found a villager I didn't want. I TT'd to the present and found Whitney waiting for me in my campsite! She won't be permanent, but I'll enjoy having her around. c:





Spoiler: Also cute squirrels <3








The main reason I am keeping Blaire and Static is because they are so cute together. ;-;





Happy birthday, Blaire!


----------



## PaperCat

Bluebear is adorable when you talk to her a lot in one day.


----------



## X2k5a7y

*Croque when I told him his house was awesome.*

 I haven't gotten to change his catchphrase yet. So, ignore that. He's so cute!





​


----------



## thedayman

This is a shot from the other day.


----------



## Zulehan

X2k5a7y said:


> I haven't gotten to change his catchphrase yet. So, ignore that. He's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 54326
> 
> View attachment 54327
> 
> View attachment 54328​


I love it every time I see Hamphrey do that.


----------



## Fairytale

And, yes. She did it:


Those screenshots are from my old town. I only have 1 from this town:

My wifi finally worked! So, we (Noir and me) went to the island. Resetti was there too. >.<


----------



## Twinrova

I have a few pics to share, here: 



Spoiler: Cherry blossom festival









Spoiler: I sure do like taking screenshots of pretty rainbows



 
*I miss my exotic tan!*





Spoiler: Some random screenshots




*You make a good point, Marshal... *


*Sterling... please NEVER CALL ME 'CLEATS' EVER AGAIN omfg*


*Phoebe my dear, he's right behind you..*.


*Aw, I made myself sad. Victoria was one of my first villagers and I carelessly let her move </3. You'll come back to my town someday!*


----------



## Nunnafinga

More hide & seek fun...

Yeah,really hard to spot a large,blue bear wearing a a shirt that looks like a Twister mat.



Gee...I wonder where Static could be hiding?


----------



## PaperCat

X2k5a7y said:


> I haven't gotten to change his catchphrase yet. So, ignore that. He's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 54326
> 
> View attachment 54327
> 
> View attachment 54328​



As much as I don't like Croque, that is adorable. HE did that once when I visited his house in my game.


----------



## X2k5a7y

PaperCat said:


> As much as I don't like Croque, that is adorable. HE did that once when I visited his house in my game.



I love him. He's my favorite villager in my town. ^_^  A lot of people don't seem to like him, though. So, it's not unusual. It was adorable though, I agree.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mad frog!Mag frog!Run away..........!!!!!


----------



## PaperCat

Here is my tiny start on my Star Trek-esque room in the museum.


----------



## Krea

Yes...yes, I'm talking to you right now.




Apollo just moved into my town and this is literally the first conversation we had. xD


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'm glad she told me this.....I've been considering making an all complicated bear town.



I think all the popularity has gone to Marshal's head.


----------



## Melyora

Nunnafinga said:


> I think all the popularity has gone to Marshal's head.



Ohmygosh I absolutely love this one XD I think you're right =P


----------



## NessSuccess

I just tried the tweeter glitch for the first time, here's some screenshots, and some randoms of my town.


----------



## Zhot93

I saw this in the morning and I couldn't resist to take a pic.


Fun fact: Throwing beans to Bunnie seems not to work if you want to wake her up.


----------



## WonderK

Think my town is amazing? Good. Go visit my dream address to see the rest.


----------



## Melyora

Now Katt, that's just plain mean! Papi does not look like an Olive Flounder!
I did catch her one so she could compare and stop an eventual invasion...

 
Fang is also showing his good side to our newest neighbour... Sigh...




Ohmygosh, I am actually looking silly too >_<






Thanks Beau, but you know it was actually a dream right? ^_^

A selection of funny screenshots happening in the past month or so XD


----------



## Melyora

And here some more!


Kapp'n's advice is really spot-on sometimes XD


So I actually voided Curlos a while ago, and my sister has very recently started her own town, and she immediately picked up two of my voided villagers XD Curlos and Blanche. Curlos has left her time already >_< He's off to new adventures again!


My last remaining villager of my original-5 has moved out! I've always been irritated with her in the beginning, but I've come to love her a lot. But I know she has gotten a perfect new home where she is loved as a long-longed-for dreamie. I do miss her walking around in my town...
Her picture has a special place <3


----------



## Ettienne

WonderK said:


> Think my town is amazing? Good. Go visit my dream address to see the rest.



I visited the other night, and thoroughly enjoyed it. I considered purple and blue roses for my town, but thought the purple ones were too lilac. Your town convinced me otherwise. Oh! And the entry room in Devin's house is my favorite. I'm a sucker for Rococo.


----------



## Zulehan

_Of course_ the rabbits would make the quickest friends in my second town:




_A few days later..._

Well, time to celebrate Bunnie's birthday...



Nope, again not in the least surprised to find out who the best friend is.



So I've gathered.


----------



## Delphine

Zulehan said:


> Rasher has such a troll smile, like a character out of _Invader Zim_. Love it. I hope someone gives him a good home when he's in boxes in my cycling town.



So true.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I finally have my peppy bear tag team in the same town.This screenshot was taken shortly before they piledrived Mayor Boot into the cobblestone bridge.


----------



## PaperCat

Bluebear, you are a silly little bear cub.


----------



## doetothelindsay

In Da Club.


Just loungin'.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Everybody loves perfect fruit.


----------



## MayorMudkip

Seems like Tom wants to know how to flirt.

Looks like Phil wants to teach him.

Well, he does have a way with the ladies.


----------



## Titi

It's been a while since I posted screenshots of Serenity and mayor Titi!

Fun times with my darling Oli:













It seems my favorite villagers decided to help me on my tarantula/scorpion hunting! Everybody had their nets out that night.
I ended up catching a tarantula, still have not seen a single scorpion though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yessss he's finally smiling. Hoping to get his picture soon


----------



## pinkbunny

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yessss he's finally smiling. Hoping to get his picture soon



asdfghjkl i love rudy. This is so cute~


----------



## Delphine

Spoiler: Random screenshots :)





Vesta looks so cute ;_;



Ankha and Chester have the same umbrellas, I thought it was really cute <3



I love Francine and Chrissy so much ~



My 'kitchen' room, sweets everywhere! I added Merengue's pic on the shelf, I just need Chrissy's pic and this room will be done!



My Mermaid/Pirate/Island room with O'Hare c:



My castle with a beautiful rainbow!



Double-rainbow with Lucky :3


----------



## Titi

J'adore ta ville Delphine, trop bien faits les chemins au bord de la rivi?re ! Ta maison est sympa aussi.


----------



## Delphine

Titi said:


> J'adore ta ville Delphine, trop bien faits les chemins au bord de la rivi?re ! Ta maison est sympa aussi.



Merci ch?re camarade ! :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is Felicity's first visit to my mayor's house since the villager pic room was finished and she stared at her own pic for a really long time.I know that the peppies are supposed to be narcissistic but geez, get over yourself girl.


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> This is Felicity's first visit to my mayor's house since the villager pic room was finished and she stared at her own pic for a really long time.I know that the peppies are supposed to be narcissistic but geez, get over yourself girl.


Haha, this reminds me of something similar that happened in my town:



Yeah, I wonder why you feel so welcome here, Sprinkle..


----------



## Nunnafinga

Campy said:


> Haha, this reminds me of something similar that happened in my town:
> 
> View attachment 56139
> 
> Yeah, I wonder why you feel so welcome here, Sprinkle..



Heh,that's definitely a peppy thing!


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Was happy to see my hydrangeas growing 



Then I noticed Muffy sitting on a stump, and this made me even more happy ...



Dat fluff (･ω･`*)♡


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uchi sheep and tree stumps go together like peas and carrots.....


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hangin' with the octopi.


----------



## PaperCat

T'was quite happy when this happened.


----------



## LambdaDelta

This has to be the most awkward positioning for a convo I've seen in this game.



Spoiler: just some face making












Spoiler








:^)


----------



## Tessie

I had nice weather the other day!
















I used to be sooooooo tan lol




my face




thx








finally got the dream suite




stumbled on this beautiful dream town omg *-* drools












AmyLilu came over !!!
















visited Aika Village lol




me and Kitt dancing








finally got the Cafe!




the most money i ever had yet O.O
















LOL


----------



## Nunnafinga

What would you do?


----------



## Ras

RUN.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ras said:


> RUN.



Aw,c'mon....Beardo isn't so bad,aside from his excessive body hair,strange coloring,questionable fashion sense,beady eyes and an overall creepy demeanor.


----------



## Titi

ACK, BEARDO! He's awfully creepy.
And my birthday buddy sadly...


----------



## Ettienne

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 56747
> 
> What would you do?



Adopt him. c:


----------



## Ettienne

My grumpy tiger.



Both crowns for sale at once.


My darling came to visit!





My first rainbow!





The end of the rainbow... The pot of gold's just over this cliff! Yeah...tricky rainbow wanted to kill me.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 56747
> 
> What would you do?



let him in

he's among the best smugs imo


----------



## Leopardfire

My Bug-Off results! This was the first one I was able to participate in, as I didn't have my 3DS last month.

Celadon:

I didn't get to play during the tourney time. Lopez won with a score of 37 points. e.e In Chrome, third place had 60 points.

Chrome:


Floralia:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Uh... Thanks. I guess.



I WANT

TO THROTTLE

NAT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 56898
> 
> Uh... Thanks. I guess.
> 
> View attachment 56899
> 
> I WANT
> 
> TO THROTTLE
> 
> NAT


There can be no 2nd place?!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There can be no 2nd place?!



spots can be empty if you place with multiple characters


(was trying to get third place too for all trophies, but resetting for bug items, reclaiming bugs if too many got low score, or to reset the score if it jumped too high at once took too long)


----------



## PaperCat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There can be no 2nd place?!



My third was blank. Due to me wining third on a side character. So I am assuming they won second as a side character, and since you can't attend as both, it just says they were not there.


----------



## Mylin

Both Diana and Fauna can't stand Bluebear in my town. >_>;;





?_?


----------



## Titi

Lmfao snooties.
Gotta love them.


----------



## Melyora

Time for more screenies!


I know Fang, I love you <3


Right, Julian. Beau is just being nice! Don't be so full of yourself XD



Yes you were, cutie. Such a sweetheart!


Yeah, Julian. I think you're plenty awesome already, though!


Me and my sister sitting on my newly build tire toy!



Whitney is moving in after hours of resetting on a perfect spot! (I was down to 8 villagers)


Sure you can! You're adorable Colton. But please please please change out of that shirt T_T


----------



## moonchu

photo dump.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

So about a month ago, I looked for Dream towns with the same name as my town: Macaron.  I found a Madison and a Macaron, and decided to visit it.  Turns out, it was my old town when I first got the Dream Address, before it changed!

I thought it was a coincidence at first when I saw the exact same path.


But I ended up seeing my former self ; u ;  It was a great reminder of how far I've come in just a few short weeks.


----------



## Ettienne

Double rainbow!


----------



## The Pennifer

I am rockin' Tubetown in my "oh so Stylish" Kappa Suit!  See what happens when Mr.Fox is your style guru!?



Look what I caught!


----------



## Nunnafinga

The koala girls........and Wart Jr.





Molly:best hider ever.


----------



## Delphine

The Pennifer said:


> I am rockin' Tubetown in my "oh so Stylish" Kappa Suit!  See what happens when Mr.Fox is your style guru!?
> 
> View attachment 58136
> Look what I caught!
> 
> View attachment 58138



I love what you did with your beach! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## MC4pros

Ettienne said:


> Double rainbow!
> View attachment 58121
> View attachment 58122
> View attachment 58123
> View attachment 58124
> View attachment 58125
> View attachment 58126



Omg, so pretty! O^O


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yuka is a bit shy.





Yeah....kinda.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Almost done my basement jungle room. Any suggestions to make it more real?




My favourite part is where the beetles are duking it out in the middle


----------



## Ras

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Zulehan

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Almost done my basement jungle room. Any suggestions to make it more real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite part is where the beetles are duking it out in the middle


If the late Jeff Corwin were an ACNL player, that is how his main room would look.


----------



## Ettienne

Zulehan said:


> If the late Jeff Corwin were an ACNL player, that is how his main room would look.



Jeff Corwin's still kickin'. Steve Irwin maybe who you meant? x3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YESSS after giving her a custom designed toaster for her birthday I time travelled back to regular date and got this attached to a thank you letter <3


----------



## Zulehan

Ettienne said:


> Jeff Corwin's still kickin'. Steve Irwin maybe who you meant? x3


O___O

Yes, yes, I was testing everyone for their, uh... um, knowledge of conservationists.

*whistles while slipping away*


----------



## Splinter




----------



## Delphine

Zulehan said:


> O___O
> 
> Yes, yes, I was testing everyone for their, uh... um, knowledge of conservationists.
> 
> *whistles while slipping away*



This is the first time I ever see a post of yours with a smiley /?0?\


----------



## mattyboo1

Splinter said:


>



great pics! and congratulations!


----------



## Zulehan

'Check out my new dance moves.'




Delphine said:


> This is the first time I ever see a post of yours with a smiley /?0?\


That's how shocked I was.


----------



## The221Believer

On _Wednesdays_ we stand on _bridges._

When did you pick up that nickname, Monty?! Also: aahh, serendipity.

Death frisbee has made its sinister way back into the flat...

The village choir! Not sure why everyone was singing, but it was cute.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Spoiler: My "Minnie Mouse" themed outfit

































I tried my best to find the source for the dress, even using a Google Chrome addon that lets you search for images on the web by image, but no luck.  (I wish people would stop taking images and reposting them without a source  )


----------



## Delphine

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Spoiler: My "Minnie Mouse" themed outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my best to find the source for the dress, even using a Google Chrome addon that lets you search for images on the web by image, but no luck.  (I wish people would stop taking images and reposting them without a source  )



It looks great


----------



## Zulehan

Bahaha. Your move, toreador.


First time I see one of my villagers use a tree stump, and she is the most recent move-in: Bonbon.


Oh, thank goodness she forgot. 


Bonbon: she will f your s up with Wing Chun.

Now for more villagers sitting on stuff:


I shall do that. 


k. 


More proof that the yellow bench is the real plaza of my town. 


An Apple frolics through the cosmos: not just a nonsensical attempt at existentialism.


----------



## jeizun

i'm pretty sure i'm the closest to ed out of all of my current villagers, because he's always asking me to come over to his house. times like these, i wish i had access to emotions ;v;


----------



## Zulehan

I didn't even know that character existed. At first I thought it was Julian. Shows how naive I am.


----------



## Ettienne

My birthday back on July 15th!



























And took an updated photo of my map!


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

Just some cute/funny pics! :3 (& yes in the last one I got stung by bees ignore it )


----------



## g u a v a

Here's a screenshot of me enjoying the fireworks~






(hehe I love how theres hearts everywhere)


----------



## jvgsjeff

Behold the cookie!





I've made a huge mistake.





Dancing the night away.


----------



## LaFleur

I have no idea what these animals were doing here 0_0


----------



## scartwright

Me and my boyfriend sail the seven seas!





Enjoying a night of fireworks and sparklers!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Not sure why the sparklers are the dud prizes.
This:

is way better than this:


The Bat Signal


----------



## Ettienne

GlitterNailPolish said:


> The Bat Signal
> View attachment 60031


This. I love creative firework patterns. Very nice touch!


----------



## jeizun

really, becky?


----------



## Ettienne

jeizun said:


> really, becky?



Ha. I do the same thing. A nickname would be fine, if there was one I liked or could think of...


----------



## The221Believer

Fang, my lupine sweetheart...there's something alarming about giving me your doghouse.



Julian is my bae because he says things like this. I feel like we could probably talk about literature if he weren't a programmed bunch of pixels. /englishmajorsaway



Seriously look at this fondness for a good suit, are there really people who don't like Julian?! Also this was the greatest villager conversation I've ever seen. xD



Why do my villagers all like standing on bridges together?! Is this Baker tradition?!


----------



## jeizun

me and the bae


----------



## isa

My first Rainbow and fireworks


----------



## Luna_Solara

A double rainbow!


----------



## nekosync

Luna_Solara said:


> A double rainbow!
> View attachment 60410


Pretty!


----------



## CozyKitsune

The story of my life 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I also went outside today and saw a double rainbow WHAT DOES IT MEEEEEAAANNNN


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Cosplaying as *Henry* from *Fire Emblem: Awakening* b/c why not?​
EDIT: I forgot to mention; I'm not the one who made the outfit. I found it on the web.


----------



## Ettienne




----------



## g u a v a

This happened today and I lol'd a bit.


----------



## Nymph

I rarely ever see my villagers sit on benches for some reason, so I thought this was adorable. ; v ;


----------



## Ras

If you want to see them on benches, spend a lot of time outside (and away from them).  They get up to all kinds of mischief when you are out in the village.  That's when they like to swap clothes and catchphrases, too.  Since I don't want them changing clothing too much, I limit my time out there.


----------



## spCrossing

Dancin' with Stitches.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 61563
It's just her head. This is one of my favorite photos.


----------



## PaperCat

I like Gwen, but I was kinda too lazy to plot reset, and this is my luck right here. Oh well...she will move eventually. I like that she is near Aurora, but..but my poor path :<


----------



## MadisonCrossing

PaperCat said:


> View attachment 61615
> I like Gwen, but I was kinda too lazy to plot reset, and this is my luck right here. Oh well...she will move eventually. I like that she is near Aurora, but..but my poor path :<



That sucks.  Rudy is straight in the middle of my path too, but he's moving soon so I can rid of him.  I just bet someone else will ruin it though.


----------



## PaperCat

MadisonCrossing said:


> That sucks.  Rudy is straight in the middle of my path too, but he's moving soon so I can rid of him.  I just bet someone else will ruin it though.



I was sure she would be in the area of where a former villagers house was. Nope, she had to be a rebel (all my others moved in near older house plots)


----------



## Elanoriel

... He's not wrong.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

PaperCat said:


> I was sure she would be in the area of where a former villagers house was. Nope, she had to be a rebel (all my others moved in near older house plots)



RUDY DECIDED TO STAY AHGFASHJGS AHH I'M SO MAD ;; Someone was going to take him but I forgot I wasn't supposed to answer his pings.  I did today and he wanted to get to know my side character better  sooo now he's staying.   I'm so mad at myself...he was going to go in one day darn it...


----------



## CrimzonLogic

LYMAN
LYMAN NO
YOU'RE GROSS LYMAN


----------



## Zulehan

CrimzonLogic said:


> View attachment 61963
> 
> LYMAN
> LYMAN NO
> YOU'RE GROSS LYMAN


Oh, cool, did you make that clothing to go with the centurion helmet, or is that available for anyone to qr scan?


----------



## Ettienne

MadisonCrossing said:


> RUDY DECIDED TO STAY AHGFASHJGS AHH I'M SO MAD ;; Someone was going to take him but I forgot I wasn't supposed to answer his pings.  I did today and he wanted to get to know my side character better  sooo now he's staying.   I'm so mad at myself...he was going to go in one day darn it...



If you accidentally talk with a moving villager and they change their mind, just quit without saving. They'll still move.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ettienne said:


> If you accidentally talk with a moving villager and they change their mind, just quit without saving. They'll still move.



Really?  Okay I'll keep that in mind !  Thanks c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today I mastered the rare art of koala herding.Those furry guys almost never stop moving!And here I thought koalas were supposed to be very sedentary.Hopefully I can get Lyman to join in next time.


----------



## spCrossing

Rule of advice, never give a Colecanth to Mathilda.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Zulehan said:


> Oh, cool, did you make that clothing to go with the centurion helmet, or is that available for anyone to qr scan?



I posted the QR in the Able Sisters forum here, feel free to grab it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?213110-Dark-Pit-Costume

Is it actually a centurion helmet? It's just called "Roman Helmet". It would have little wings on it and no mohawk if it were a centurion helmet, wouldn't it?


----------



## spCrossing

Guys I can't, this is so adorable.


----------



## Camillion

KILL. ME. NOWWWW.
This. This THING. It must have come over streetpass while I was at Target. Why? ;n;' why?!!

Edit.. Oh oh god. Why couldn't it be you, Phoebe ;n;


----------



## Delphine

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 62040
> 
> View attachment 62041
> 
> Today I mastered the rare art of koala herding.Those furry guys almost never stop moving!And here I thought koalas were supposed to be very sedentary.Hopefully I can get Lyman to join in next time.



So cute. Koalas are great! It makes me want to have Melba. I loved her so much in WW c:


----------



## Zulehan

CrimzonLogic said:


> I posted the QR in the Able Sisters forum here, feel free to grab it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?213110-Dark-Pit-Costume
> 
> Is it actually a centurion helmet? It's just called "Roman Helmet". It would have little wings on it and no mohawk if it were a centurion helmet, wouldn't it?


Cool, thanks.

In regards to centurion vs Roman, believe my confusion stemmed from the entire outfit being called centurion, while the helmet is Roman, as you say. Or maybe I am still confused, heh.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ankha is tremendously excited about her new town.



Al,the LAZY gorilla.


----------



## SoSu

Yes, before Savannah arrived in my town, I made a birthday wish. Despite telling several villagers that my wish has come true...


----------



## Ninjakiwivi

My avatar and favorite screenshot of my mayor and scenery.


----------



## Ras

With the Robo-Lamp casting a sickly green glow, Beau is living in a David Fincher film:






I'm so tired after the long walk, Cheri:










The Odd Couple:


----------



## beehunna

a couple images from past villages:


my friend and i looking at my sharks in my museum together in my 
very first village 
<3


snake got coffee from me and i got his order perfectly ^^

and then pics from Ironsea:


watching the fireworks with marina ;e;




brought some lunch to bae


muffy being cute and perfect


after i got shampoodle..now my mayor looks like me!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Fireworks:









Probably not much, Drago.


----------



## Wholockian

Find ankha!


I leave goldie speechless


----------



## CrazyCat42

And thus I fell in love with Sally


----------



## Beachland

Me being bitten by a scorpion while Pippy happily sways from side to side


----------



## Leopardfire

I was cycling for a new villager after I got down to eight in one of my towns. I was shocked to find this guy!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Shortly after this screenshot was taken,Bill gave sight to the blind and healed a few lepers.



Yup,the ol' taser comes in handy when my duckies get out of line.


----------



## Zhot93

I adopted Lolly a couple days ago so today is the first time she leaves her house and sees Camoa. Isabelle and me dropped by to welcome her again. I really wish she likes my town.

​


----------



## jeizun

my boyfriend terrorizing me in my own town. i'm never letting him back over again. </3


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I have realized that the back of Frita's head is a triple-decker hamburger! She's a burger _and_ fries!


----------



## RedBeanPorridge

CrimzonLogic said:


> View attachment 63641
> I have realized that the back of Frita's head is a triple-decker hamburger! She's a burger _and_ fries!


I never realised that! I knew I shouldn't have forced her out of town to make space for another villager!


The most adorable willow shot.


----------



## hoshigiri

Bluebear looked a lil bit like a creeper earlier when visiting my house. XD


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Lyman is a very smart koala.


----------



## Beachland

hoshigiri said:


> View attachment 63795
> 
> Bluebear looked a lil bit like a creeper earlier when visiting my house. XD



This reminds me of Five Night's at Freddy's, especially because she's a bear haha


----------



## Lio Fotia

Kid Cat realising just who the hell he's talking too.​


----------



## Capella

wRONG THREAD


----------



## Delphine

hoshigiri said:


> View attachment 63795
> 
> Bluebear looked a lil bit like a creeper earlier when visiting my house. XD



She's so creepy :'D

_'I seeeee youuuuu....'_


----------



## jeizun

celia moved in today!


----------



## g u a v a

jeizun said:


> celia moved in today!



Ooh! I love the way the bed is arranged in her house! Very original.


----------



## Marceline

Pictures taken from my Miiverse, the outfit hasn't changed.


----------



## mogyay

i feel a tragic love story is about to unfold


----------



## Delphine

mogyay said:


> View attachment 64715
> 
> i feel a tragic love story is about to unfold



OMG that's so cute c:
I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## g u a v a

mogyay said:


> View attachment 64715
> 
> i feel a tragic love story is about to unfold



omg how did this happen?


----------



## mogyay

Mayor Leaf said:


> omg how did this happen?





Delphine said:


> OMG that's so cute c:
> I didn't even know that was possible!



thanks delphine and leaf, to say i was surprised to see him there was an understatement (i think i have like 100 other photos from numerous angles bahahah) it happened because i built the police station so close the cliff so when i went to the pwp celebration beau must have not had enough room to gather round so was transported up there?? if that made any sense haha

i don't think it's like the private beach thing or anything, i don't think they spawn naturally up there

<3


----------



## Scarlette

Back when Wart Jr. was in my town. Gotta wonder what happened inside Ruby's house.


----------



## beehunna

my sd card is all filled up so i'll have to make a screenie dump here at some point :')
but i love looking through this thread so much everyone has such a variety of towns and such *A*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pig party



Hey!Who invited the fat guy with the blue hat?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

mogyay said:


> thanks delphine and leaf, to say i was surprised to see him there was an understatement (i think i have like 100 other photos from numerous angles bahahah) it happened because i built the police station so close the cliff so when i went to the pwp celebration beau must have not had enough room to gather round so was transported up there?? if that made any sense haha
> 
> i don't think it's like the private beach thing or anything, i don't think they spawn naturally up there
> 
> <3


Yep, the glitches of the pwps.


----------



## beehunna

just some more recent ones from ironsea :>


my uchi cuties <3


dem eyes


;//////; ah


built the fence


how cute


SAME

and then a cute little convo between wolfgang and fauna i came across


Spoiler















​


----------



## Camillion

I was fixing up Tammy's house when...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Most wanted.



Puck speaking in tongues.


----------



## MagicalCat590

I know a lot of people think Beardo is creepy for some reason, but I actually find him hilarious, especially when he says stuff like this.


----------



## HoennMaster

Timmy and Tommy have some new help.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Some pretty clouds I saw on the Island.


----------



## Ettienne




----------



## Beachland

I love Pete.


----------



## Ras

It shall be done, my queen.

.






Nothing sadder (or cuter) than a sick Bunnie.


----------



## LilD

D.Rose symbol. I'm a huge Chicago Bulls fan



Minecraft Creeper..I'm _patiently_ waiting for release 


Some fireworks designs I submitted to Isabelle this summer.  Enjoy the last night of the show


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

These are a bit outdated but here are some parts of my town:





















Ill get some more pics tonight :3


----------



## Mr. Kat

Double rainbow madness. I don't see any Skittles however, which is a let-down. ;-;


----------



## Camillion

Ras said:


> It shall be done, my queen.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing sadder (or cuter) than a sick Bunnie.


Okay that's even cuter than sick Stitches/Pudge ;3;
I'll try to get everything off my SD card tonight! I've got say... 700 screenshots? :3


----------



## Ettienne

Rolf and I hanging out at Bianca's and dancing in a conga line!





Whitney enjoying the evening on one of the wooden benches.


PJ Hats for sale on the same day~


Happy Birthday, Lionel!


Lionel makes a good point...


----------



## Mr. Kat

I don't look too happy in this photo. That's what I look like when I get my picture taken in real life. :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,I guess this one's kinda obvious.



Scoot and Puck prepare to body check Mayor Daffy in anticipation of the coming hockey season.


----------



## moonchu

she then gave me my first persimmon. 



my first rainbow in game! and some bits around town. i don't think i really showcased anything but i finally (albeit sheepishly) posted up my dream address to the publix.


----------



## Glaceon2000

There was this cool sunny rain today.


----------



## Nunnafinga

This was from my old cycling town.


----------



## KKMikkalson

Sitting, enjoying the view of the ocean with my Puddles


----------



## Sinister

KKMikkalson said:


> View attachment 66213
> Sitting, enjoying the view of the ocean with my Puddles



Super cute


----------



## KKMikkalson

Silly Dreamies ^_^


----------



## Camillion

Uhhh Julian?


----------



## KKMikkalson

Caught this little gem. 
I don't think I've ever seen Puddles frown  （＾ｖ＾）


----------



## Camillion

NO.

Edit:
Awwwwwwee


----------



## Glaceon2000

My favorite place in town. Not much, I know, but I'll post another picture when I finish it. The yellow benches will be metal benches when I get it requested.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

A tad large:



Spoiler









Fountain in front of my house






Pool in my white rose garden






The cafe






Fountain at the town entrance






The plaza






The front of Rosie's garden






Hot spring






Peaceful spot on the cliff in the forest section.






My flower breeding shrine





And:






When does it start ;-;







My favorite two villagers: Frank the flower killer and Shari the ugly monkey


----------



## Tessie

Club Tortimer in a nutshell


----------



## qor39

*Random play screenshots*


 streetfighter!

 anything on top of cancer table = awesomes

 mom!?

 
I look FABULOUS










 

Is anyone else addicted to just taking a ton of random screenshots?
*Let me know if this is the wrong board! I'm not very familiar with BT :^)


----------



## Vizionari

funny screenshots c:


----------



## qor39

my typical day...

 *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*













some more rooms and stuff~
@Vizionari thanks XD!


----------



## Angira

My SD card is full >_< I wish I could take more pictures but I cant bring myself to delete the ones i have already!


----------



## qor39

Transfer them onto PC! It's really quick


----------



## mattyboo1

qor39 said:


> View attachment 66890 streetfighter!
> View attachment 66891
> View attachment 66893 anything on top of cancer table = awesomes
> View attachment 66895
> View attachment 66896 mom!?
> 
> View attachment 66897 View attachment 66898
> I look FABULOUS
> 
> View attachment 66901
> View attachment 66903
> View attachment 66902
> View attachment 66899
> 
> View attachment 66894
> 
> View attachment 66892
> 
> View attachment 66904 View attachment 66905
> 
> Is anyone else addicted to just taking a ton of random screenshots?
> *Let me know if this is the wrong board! I'm not very familiar with BT :^)



yes I love to take pictures


----------



## P.K.

Found Papi taking a snooze on the tire toy uvu


----------



## Tessie

^ ok thats freaking adorable. i didnt even know villagers could sit on PWP or even fall asleep lol


----------



## Ettienne

Tessie said:


> ^ ok thats freaking adorable. i didnt even know villagers could sit on PWP or even fall asleep lol



They can and that's the absolute best~ <3


----------



## KKMikkalson

The Netherlands has arrived in my town <3
Loving it!


----------



## isa

My restaurant!


----------



## secretlyenvious

Oh my good lord, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!! Katt looks like she's planning to poison your sushi though. What's that furniture item next to the dango, that looks like the mochi pounder thing?


----------



## P.K.

I got Marshal in my campsite so I'm holding him for a friend and I decided to get the plot resetting over with and on the first try he placed his house right on the designated plots tHIS IS SO SURREAL WOW


----------



## Ettienne

secretlyenvious said:


> Oh my good lord, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!! Katt looks like she's planning to poison your sushi though. What's that furniture item next to the dango, that looks like the mochi pounder thing?
> View attachment 67186



It's exactly what you said. A mochi pestle. c:


----------



## KKMikkalson

P.K. said:


> I got Marshal in my campsite so I'm holding him for a friend and I decided to get the plot resetting over with and on the first try he placed his house right on the designated plots tHIS IS SO SURREAL WOW



that. never. happens.


----------



## Tessie

r u serious....someone take olivia away from me b4 i knock her out


----------



## P.K.

@KKMikalson I guess I got really lucky with it or because I was finally laying down the pwps which really helps tbh


----------



## nekosync

Spoiler:  a pepsi shirt I created earlier...









Spoiler: A cute conversation between Rod & Puck


----------



## Camillion

Dat floofs, who WOULDNT find him cute?


----------



## Glaceon2000

Got Marshal's picture! It's my first villager picture in this town


----------



## Zulehan

Glaceon2000 said:


> View attachment 67460
> 
> Got Marshal's picture! It's my first villager picture in this town


Congratulations. I like how much Marhsal's picture 'pops' in that room.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Canberra has landed.





I like how the villagers close their eyes when watering the flowers.


----------



## Zulehan

If you like Canberra, glad to see another fan.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Zulehan said:


> If you like Canberra, glad to see another fan.



Yup,I do.I was glad to finally get her into one of my regular towns.


----------



## okun0ichio

This morning I thought to myself "Hey, at least _Mira_ is still wearing her original clothes. If someone changes her clothes I'm gonna flip!"

well (excuse the ugly path)



I'm ready to murder Mott now.

He has made my Mira impure.


----------



## pelagius_septim

Here are some pictures of my town.



Spoiler: Le Pictures


----------



## Nunnafinga

geekus maximus



Animal Crossing....the only game in which you can be chased by a polar bear wearing a track suit in the middle of summer.


----------



## pelagius_septim

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 67590
> 
> Animal Crossing....the only game in which you can be chased by a polar bear wearing a track suit in the middle of summer.


This made my day. Thank you XD


----------



## Glaceon2000

pelagius_septim said:


> Here are some pictures of my town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Le Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67581View attachment 67582View attachment 67583View attachment 67584



Wow, your town is beautiful!


----------



## Nunnafinga

pelagius_septim said:


> This made my day. Thank you XD



You're welcome!Tutu moves pretty fast for a big bear.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Enjoying some fall coffee ♪ 


A great photo I got last week! ◠◡◠


I decided I would snap a photo on my new metal bench. c:  Please excuse the mess of flowers around it ;n; My town is still a major work in progress!


And last but not least, I completed the water pump today ☺

If you want to see some more photos, click here to see my Tumblr!


----------



## P.K.

I got a lot of the items I needed for my kitchen and got started working on it yesterday. Here's what I have so far. Only need a few more food items and the kitchen island.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

From my birthday yesterday. I was happy to see my best friend Bud was there, and Big Top.  Both are original starting day villagers.<3


----------



## Nunnafinga

What would you do?



Former villager jam on Main Street.Geez,don't these people have actual homes?


----------



## Story

It was my birthday last Wednesday. 
I regret not taking more pictures of my party but ah well, it was still quite nice.


----------



## okun0ichio

I feel like my house is coming along nicely


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmm....is there one more superhero villager?



Marshmallow boy has a cold.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

I did a Miiverse drawing of this screenshot.












Nunnafinga said:


> Hmmm....is there one more superhero villager?


Yep! Mira is one other I know of, and I'm pretty sure there are a couple others too.


----------



## Miya902

So yesterday Bam decided my new nickname should be Cleats, and today Deirdre also decided she wanted to call me Cleats. ._. THANKS BAM.









Is that even possible Bam?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hana-Nezumi said:


> I did a Miiverse drawing of this screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Mira is one other I know of, and I'm pretty sure there are a couple others too.



Heh...that was meant to be a joke.My Cranston is wearing the blue zap suit and since he has that mask-like marking around his eyes I thought that he looked like one of the superhero villagers.Rocket,Big Top,Agent S and Kid Cat are the other superheroes.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Nunnafinga said:


> Heh...that was meant to be a joke.My Cranston is wearing the blue zap suit and since he has that mask-like marking around his eyes I thought that he looked like one of the superhero villagers.Rocket,Big Top,Agent S and Kid Cat are the other superheroes.


Oh. ^^; I should have known.


----------



## Zulehan

Miya902 said:


> Is that even possible Bam?


Heh, his feet muscles are too toned to need cleaning.


----------



## Ras

Miya902 said:


> So yesterday Bam decided my new nickname should be Cleats, and today Deirdre also decided she wanted to call me Cleats. ._. THANKS BAM.



Bam called his previous mayor cleats, and I wish he would give me that name.  Best nickname ever.  I don't know if he has one more in him, though, and I don't think it's right to give myself the nickname from him.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Of course it would be Colton sponsoring this petition.His hair never moves.



Twins.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Some pictures from my town in the past few days.


----------



## Delphine

Some rooms in my Mayor's house in the town of Kibicity 








Random screenshots of BourgV?u with all my cute villagers ;u;



Cycling can be dangerous. This happened in BourgDon.​


----------



## Ras

Are you not in the US?  I have never seen it as anything but "Fauna's pic."


----------



## Delphine

Ras said:


> Are you not in the US?  I have never seen it as anything but "Fauna's pic."



No I live in Europe (France), just changed my second 3DS' language to English so I could practice, so I guess it must be 'pic of X' for people in the UK


----------



## Melyora

Delphine said:


> No I live in Europe (France), just changed my second 3DS' language to English so I could practice, so I guess it must be 'pic of X' for people in the UK



Yes, I play in Europe as well (The Netherlands) and it says 'Pic of X' for me as well =)


----------



## Delphine

Melyora said:


> Yes, I play in Europe as well (The Netherlands) and it says 'Pic of X' for me as well =)



Yay Europe! High five!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Started my town today... Hello Villagers!


----------



## Delphine

SeraphicOrder said:


> View attachment 68680
> 
> Started my town today... Hello Villagers!



Wow, awesome starters!


----------



## badcrumbs

I love your path! It looks so nice. 

Oops! In reply to Glaceon2000


----------



## molas

Snow's finally here in Haventon, so I had to make a somewhat matching snow pattern. Some of the color changes were a bit too subtle to capture well, though, so it's a bit flat.


----------



## Glaceon2000

molas said:


> Snow's finally here in Haventon, so I had to make a somewhat matching snow pattern. Some of the color changes were a bit too subtle to capture well, though, so it's a bit flat.
> 
> View attachment 68709



Wow, I didn't even notice the pattern until I read the post. Nice job!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Looking like the Big Bad Wolf


----------



## molas

Glaceon2000 said:


> Wow, I didn't even notice the pattern until I read the post. Nice job!



ah, thank you!! It's more noticeable in-game, the screenshot being a jpeg made it look a bit more textured.


----------



## P.K.

Adopted Lucky and only had to plot reset him for less than an hour before he moved right where I wanted him...
Guess you could say... _I got lucky_.


----------



## Gizmodo

SeraphicOrder said:


> View attachment 68680
> 
> Started my town today... Hello Villagers!



They're so cute starters! i need to post my one from a few days ago


----------



## okun0ichio

Yay~

I am still disgusted by Nat.


----------



## hellFlower

i'm actually confident with one of my towns for once, so have some screenshots!!


Spoiler: fun times in starsong






the nicknames my villagers give me are the best. i think fang tried to call me 'kid' once.



some of my fav lines from my fav villager


says you, doof king


you 100% sure it's not the fleas that made your face itchy?

one fang to go, please.

aaaaand the accomplishment of the day!!
i finally completed the diplo-whatever!
4 more fossils 'til that section of the museum's complete!!!


----------



## Camillion

You think the Wii fit yoga guy is hot, Bam? Well to each his own! XD


First Jacob's Ladder!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## okun0ichio

*****ING BECAUSE I BOUGHT MIRA'S ASTRO TV AND ASTRO BED FROM RE-TAIL AND MANAGED TO SELL THEM BACK TO HER (I CHOSE TO GIVE THE BED BACK TO HER AS A FREEBIE THOUGH) AND SHE PLACED THEM BACK IN THEIR ORIGINAL POSITIONS THERE IS A GOD


----------



## Vizionari

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 68969



That's slavery!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Vizionari said:


> That's slavery!



Nope,that's Curly's baby boy,Cecil.Curly and Truffles had an....ummmm........"accident"........


----------



## Glaceon2000

My cabin room so far. I'm really proud of it


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 69127
> 
> View attachment 69128



That last one...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Alright.....now these pigs are just messin' with me.....



I recently acquired the naturally photogenic Rosie.Nice kitty.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 69289
> 
> Alright.....now these pigs are just messin' with me.....
> 
> View attachment 69290
> 
> I recently acquired the naturally photogenic Rosie.Nice kitty.



Them pigs tho.


----------



## Camillion

Not new leaf but...


----------



## Princess Macaron

Spoiler









Just wanna show off my princess room c:


----------



## Ettienne

Princess Macaron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69445
> 
> View attachment 69446
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna show off my princess room c:



Oh, that filter is very bright... But cute nonetheless. I like the mix of colors with the rococo and princess. Makes me think of cotton candy. c:


----------



## isa

My autumn restaurant!



Waiter, more soy sauce please!



pretty sunset


----------



## doveling

ahh (don't mind me, i was diving for pwps)


----------



## Camillion

Hnnnnggggggg


Elmer and Kiki and Rudy and PERFECT HOUSE PLACEMENT FOR ALL 5 ;3; took me days!!


----------



## Princess Macaron

Ettienne said:


> Oh, that filter is very bright... But cute nonetheless. I like the mix of colors with the rococo and princess. Makes me think of cotton candy. c:



Haha, thank you! And yeah, I made the filter too bright for those Dx


----------



## moonchu

isa said:


> My autumn restaurant!
> 
> View attachment 69490
> 
> Waiter, more soy sauce please!



oh my this is so adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> View attachment 69494
> ahh (don't mind me, i was diving for pwps)



your town looks awesome. i also have mira and whitney, they're awfully cute.


----------



## Kitsey

isa, those two pictures are beautiful!

Here is something I thought was cute ^.^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I took these pictures at Erik's house. Stitches was visiting, and it was so adorable! Erik was even sitting on his sofa!



Spoiler: So cute!



























This makes me wish that villagers could sit together and have conversations in their houses. (given there's someone visiting)


----------



## doveling

Spoiler: stuffs



View attachment 69636
oh it is perfect ; )

View attachment 69637
View attachment 69638
SUSHI SUSHI SUSHI!

View attachment 69639
what a sweetie


----------



## Nunnafinga

Patty the cross dressing cow.



Marshal's head decided to take a walk on a rainy day.


----------



## gourgeist

ahh my new town!! i hope i can make it as beautiful as all of the ones i've seen on this thread!! ^__^


----------



## Zhukora

I just started yesterday but one of my favorites Daisy decided to start with me!

And apparently my ipad likes to post sideways


----------



## molas

Late march meant two birthdays nearly back to back!



first was Lolly's, and i'm glad Felicity attended. it kept up her reputation as the biggest partier (when i had her in my old town, she was at like four different parties), and i like to imagine her and Lolly as being really good friends.




then it was Felicity's, and while i sorta hoped Lolly would attend hers back, but it was Erik. i was fine with that because i like to think he's good friends with Felicity too.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Marshal's birthday party! I was glad Maple was there, my two favorite villagers.


----------



## Camillion

Wat.


Awwwwwwww


----------



## isa

In the park. It's of my favorite zones


----------



## LeilaChan

To Cyrus and back, finally customised the room aha c:


----------



## jvgsjeff

Dance like an Egyptian.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Nice sunset tonight.


----------



## gumdrop

_so close_


----------



## Tessie

wat a cutie


----------



## 7Yrs

♪Three coins in the fountain♪​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Froggy birthday party



Hot Bubbles,extinguisher on standby


----------



## Trickilicky

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 70478
> 
> Froggy birthday party
> 
> View attachment 70479
> 
> Hot Bubbles,extinguisher on standby



LOVE the froggy birthday party!! I bet it was a great one


----------



## Nunnafinga

Trickilicky said:


> LOVE the froggy birthday party!! I bet it was a great one



Yes it was.The frogs gave me those cool birthday sunglasses.I actually had forgotten that I had set Sept.17 as my mayor's birthday so I was really surprised when Gigi was at my door when I started up the game that day.


----------



## Trickilicky

Nunnafinga said:


> Yes it was.The frogs gave me those cool birthday sunglasses.I actually had forgotten that I had set Sept.17 as my mayor's birthday so I was really surprised when Gigi was at my door when I started up the game that day.



How fun that it was literally a surprise birthday party! ^_^


----------



## ShinyTotodude

Happy belated b-day greets to Trickilicky. ;3

I can't help but need to advertise my town Furville with some pics. =D



Here's my house, near the west cliff, with graden, quite the casa! X3


Furville's landscape filled with flowers and nice Public Works Projects. =3

If you like the view come visit my town in your dreams: *6100-2406-8129 is my Dream Suite Adress*

and as an extra something 'totodily' awesome I created just a day ago. (-^.=.^-) ♪


----------



## Apollyna

Shaping up the yard...


----------



## molas

Lots of pictures!



Spoiler




Finished decorating Jacques's house, and while the colors are a bit dull, i still really like it.


Made the grass-match pattern for April 6th through July 5th, which will be the one that ends up in my dream town when i first make it.


Made a sign for the docks, and subsequently learnt that you can change the pattern and the sign won't change (i hope!?!?!?)?


and finally, celebrated my birthday ingame!


----------



## lazuli

molas said:


> Lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70643
> Finished decorating Jacques's house, and while the colors are a bit dull, i still really like it.
> 
> View attachment 70644
> Made the grass-match pattern for April 6th through July 5th, which will be the one that ends up in my dream town when i first make it.
> 
> View attachment 70645
> Made a sign for the docks, and subsequently learnt that you can change the pattern and the sign won't change (i hope!?!?!?)?
> 
> View attachment 70646
> and finally, celebrated my birthday ingame!



WOW cute
you made that sign by yourself you say?? would you mind sharing a QR of it because it's really cute wow
all other sign QRs look strange because they look like cardboard on popsicle sticks but that actually looks like a sign.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Carmen was in my campsite yesterday.I had never really seen her in-game before.I love the gap between her front teeth...very cute.



Too many flowers or.....too many koalas?


----------



## molas

cosmonaut said:


> WOW cute
> you made that sign by yourself you say?? would you mind sharing a QR of it because it's really cute wow
> all other sign QRs look strange because they look like cardboard on popsicle sticks but that actually looks like a sign.



thank you so much for the compliment haha! i don't really release QRs for town things until i stop using them myself though.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had a great visit to the dream town of Cosmic (dream address 6000-3337-2258)


----------



## Kitsey

*





When I took this picture I forgot that the bottom screen wouldn't show, but one of the options was "a nice wolf," like.......


----------



## Ponyu

Horsey love <3


----------



## LeilaChan

Aw, I love the horses in the game that's so cute ^^

Me and Julian <3


----------



## P.K.

adopted tammy yesterday and started plot resetting. it was frustrating yesterday and tried again this morning. took her 10 minutes to finally get her where i wanted. thank goodness.


----------



## Trickilicky

I finally decorated my beach today, I tried making shapes out of shells, and did this 'heart':


----------



## nekosync

Trickilicky said:


> I finally decorated my beach today, I tried making shapes out of shells, and did this 'heart':
> 
> View attachment 70963


That's so cute! Nice work.


----------



## Trickilicky

^^ aww thank you!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> I finally decorated my beach today, I tried making shapes out of shells, and did this 'heart':
> 
> View attachment 70963



Oh gosh that looks wonderful. 

I would never think to do something that creative.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Me and Maple fishing.


----------



## badcrumbs

Shhhh .... it will all be over soon. No more pain where you're going, Prince.


----------



## Nunnafinga

badcrumbs said:


> Shhhh .... it will all be over soon. No more pain where you're going, Prince.




Good night sweet Prince:	 
 	And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.........


----------



## Beachland

There was a double rainbow in my town yesterday, it put me in a good mood:


----------



## Mikorin

Fang decided to be adorable​


----------



## Zulehan

Hamphrey, what did... what did you put in those fr?​


----------



## Nunnafinga

For our Ozzie...errrr,Aussie friends


----------



## Camillion

OMG Tammy y so adorbs


----------



## Maruchan

View attachment 71282

Hmmm perhaps I should promptly excuse myself now eh, Julian?​


----------



## Cobber

_Keep it up...*Camofrog*_


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Cobber said:


> View attachment 71293
> _Keep it up...*Camofrog*_



I think it's hilarious when the cranky villagers get mad. The "durg durgit" is an example of this.


----------



## gourgeist

my new town of koriko!! it's named after the city in the movie kiki's delivery service :^D


----------



## nammie

Finally got the gold weeding badge!!! Never have to pull another weed again omg
Got the gold travellers badge the same day too, which came as a surprise lol


----------



## Cobber

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I think it's hilarious when the cranky villagers get mad. The "durg durgit" is an example of this.



Ha! Yeah!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This is the Coelacanth I caught three days ago. I didn't know they can appear in October. I though it doesn't rain in the fall.


----------



## P.K.

Cycling campers for Maple and Lopez and this is the THIRD time Diana has shown up in my campsite
no. you are not wanted here.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Agent S asked me for a bug, Sprinkle asked me to make a delivery to Agent S, and I found a lost item. That resulted in this big list of options when I tracked down Agent S:






The lost item ended up belonging to Molly, who promised to be more careful with her things next time.


----------



## Zulehan

A self-congratulatory early morning ceremony by the town leaders? Why not: we are the only ones actually contributing to town developments, cheap villagers. 

... I really ought to raise taxes. 






I wanted to see the villagers waive at me after I call them with the megaphone. The result is adorableness. 
















Oh, my glob, after several months, I finally see someone use the modern bench.


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Cobber

Her eyes got so big Lol!​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like to make misleading pics too.


----------



## Barbara

Oh? I thought the shadow of a coelacanth would be bigger?


----------



## Ettienne

My boyfriend didn't know you could fall in holes by hopping off a stump. I surprised him. C:<



Sweetest puppy ever!~



A lovely sunset.


My favorite sunset colors.





Fireworks!


Happy Birthday, Bones!~


Pierce and I chillin' on the wood bench.


My town is haunted. Fabulous.



Katrina opened her shop. Finally. My favorite part? Being worshiped with applause and confetti!~


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Barbara said:


> Oh? I thought the shadow of a coelacanth would be bigger?



That's the joke lol

The shadow isn't supposed to be that small.


----------



## molas

Just about finished Tiffany's house! I'm going to replace the executive toy with something else, though I'm not sure what. Suggestions would be helpful. I also changed the lighting from red in this picture to green, because the red lighting wasn't as obvious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ADanishMuffin said:


> That's the joke lol
> 
> The shadow isn't supposed to be that small.



Exactly.


----------



## Puffy

That's 3 O'hare patterns now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a Christmas Table full of sweets.


----------



## Zulehan

Apple2012 said:


> I have a Christmas Table full of sweets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zulehan said:


> Apple2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Christmas Table full of sweets.
Click to expand...


Thank you. But Penny has the best holiday room of all time. I'm going to update my dream town soon.


----------



## Zuko

All your pictures are so cool and beautiful. It makesme want to work more on my town.. ;o;


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nan's first trip to the beach.It took only a year for her to get there.



Sleepy squirrel.


----------



## Ras

I like when they look up at you from the beach (or vice versa).


----------



## Camillion

Seafoam! :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Zulehan said:


> A self-congratulatory early morning ceremony by the town leaders? Why not: we are the only ones actually contributing to town developments, cheap villagers.
> 
> ... I really ought to raise taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see the villagers waive at me after I call them with the megaphone. The result is adorableness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my glob, after several months, I finally see someone use the modern bench.



You've inspired me to not use any paths in my town hahahahah.


----------



## Zulehan

thatawkwardkid said:


> You've inspired me to not use any paths in my town hahahahah.


Nice. You can see from one of the images I have a 'one square' path, but I do not like it reaching every corner of my map. Rather, I just concentrate it in the most heavy traffic areas, the 'main streets' rather than the 'corner streets.' Also, I love the path to be heavily surrounded with trees and bushes, to de-emphasize the path.


----------



## dada_

Pattern I'm working on











Flower placement


----------



## Mikorin

I..dont even... Dubstep?


----------



## Nashiro

I just dug this up from the last week. This was when my boyfriend came over and I gave him my mask from my old town and then this happened...
THE MONSTERS REVENGE ;v;


----------



## Ayaya

Kiki just said the nicest thing to me today, I'm really touched ;_;


Spoiler

















I PROMISE YOU KIKI, WE WERE FRIENDS BACK IN WW, WE'LL BE FRIENDS IN ACNL TOO ;_;



And this one is a bit old, a conversation between Peppy Chrissy and Cranky Kabuki


Spoiler


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Ayaya said:


> Kiki just said the nicest thing to me today, I'm really touched ;_;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PROMISE YOU KIKI, WE WERE FRIENDS BACK IN WW, WE'LL BE FRIENDS IN ACNL TOO ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is a bit old, a conversation between Peppy Chrissy and Cranky Kabuki
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That second one thought xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*though


----------



## kasane

:d


----------



## Sinister

dada_ said:


> Pattern I'm working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flower placement



Very pretty!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

KitsuneNikki said:


> :d



LOL.


----------



## Camillion

First world problems!


Buns of steel! Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sounds like a a job for Jambette and her magic lips......



Spork displays painful appreciation.


----------



## lenaann

Purrl got pretty deep late at night.


----------



## Sinister




----------



## Vizionari

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



ROFL


----------



## Cobber

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



My goodness O.O


----------



## badcrumbs

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



XD Love it


----------



## Barbara

ADanishMuffin said:


> That's the joke lol
> 
> The shadow isn't supposed to be that small.


Late reaction, but oh well - Didn't you see the wink smiley?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



Is this photoshopped, or does he really say that?


----------



## Kitsey

Ok... brace yourselves... there are a lot of pictures. Some are kind of old though :/

My fave being my fave









Apple creepin'





Wolfgang having a lil crush???









The first time I EVER saw a villager sitting down





A few days later... n.n




(I started over again which is why I have a different face)

And, finally, this happened.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Is this photoshopped, or does he really say that?



yes he totally says that in a game made for children
no she either shopped it or screenshotted in the middle of a word


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



That made my day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> yes he totally says that in a game made for children
> no she either shopped it or screenshotted in the middle of a word



Let me guess. It tastes like a mushroom.


----------



## Sinister

computertrash said:


> yes he totally says that in a game made for children
> no she either shopped it or screenshotted in the middle of a word



I found it on the internet actually, thought it was hilarious and shared it with you guys. I think it's photoshopped.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wow! I didn't know that tarantulas and scorpions can appear in town during the month of December. I should've caught them and not stand there doing nothing.


----------



## Sinister

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! I didn't know that tarantulas and scorpions can appear in town during the month of December. I should've caught them and not stand there doing nothing.



Lol, why did you not capture them? xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Rignelda said:


> Lol, why did you not capture them? xD



I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! I didn't know that tarantulas and scorpions can appear in town during the month of December. I should've caught them and not stand there doing nothing.



Nice try


----------



## Lualdara

you are a wolf. why are you scared of werewolves


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Nice try



I enjoy making pics like these.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

He can't see me...


0_0


That doesn't sound questionable at all.


Croque, stawp.


----------



## Vanillaton

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 72934
> Croque, stawp.



Croque's face just makes that comment so...so pedo like...


----------



## Camillion

*sigh*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Vanillaton said:


> Croque's face just makes that comment so...so pedo like...



No, not really pedo, cause I'm seventeen, and not a kid.


Dude. I am STANDING RIGHT HERE. >//<


----------



## Camillion

He made Pekoe mad so I shoved him... This amuses me greatly x3


----------



## CrimzonLogic

"Oh, a shooting star. I'll make a wish. I wish I had a boat."

- - - Post Merge - - -





Makes me wish I didn't have Katt leave. But I needed space in case someone offers Bianca.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Wow, my whole TOWN is full of pervs. First Croque, then Kabuki, and now Pierce!


----------



## Ettienne

Let me be! I'm trying to pee!


Sounds like Wendell.


----------



## Taryn

Wart JR gave me that shirt and I am going to wear it forever.


----------



## Trickilicky

Cinnabar got an unexpected Autumnal double rainbow at lunch-time today!


----------



## Melyora

My starting villagers for my new town!



Love that I have Gladys and Erik <3


----------



## Carina

Thought it's time to change my house exterior because my old one got boring and I wanted something new  Here it is:


----------



## Zulehan

Melyora said:


> My starting villagers for my new town!
> 
> View attachment 73250
> 
> Love that I have Gladys and Erik <3


Aw, Cyrano and Naomi, too. That is a great set of villagers. 



Carina said:


> Thought it's time to change my house exterior because my old one got boring and I wanted something new  Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 73418
> 
> View attachment 73419


I like your light blue and pink body exterior contrasted with the dark blue roof: more 'eccentric' than many other designs I have seen.


----------



## Melyora

Zulehan said:


> Aw, Cyrano and Naomi, too. That is a great set of villagers.



I don't like Cyrano and Naomi that much XD I'm started to like Pango, who was my first move-in though =P


----------



## Zulehan

Melyora said:


> I don't like Cyrano and Naomi that much XD I'm started to like Pango, who was my first move-in though =P


Ah, yes, I like Pango, too, though at first glance she makes me think 'snooty.' I think you might like Annabelle, too, if she ever shows up in your town.


----------



## Melyora

Zulehan said:


> Ah, yes, I like Pango, too, though at first glance she makes me think 'snooty.' I think you might like Annabelle, too, if she ever shows up in your town.



YES! I thought Pango was snooty too! Would fit her better, but she's quite nice =)
I had Annabelle in my earlier town, but I don't want her again, nooo! She annoyed me so much O_O I dunno why, but she was too peppy for me? Can that be? But at a certain point I seriously disliked her... And then she pinged me to move and I said okay and then she decided to stay! AAARGH! And that was before I know you could just save and quit and don;t talk to her before their move date, so I had to live with her for several more week.


----------



## Zulehan

Melyora said:


> YES! I thought Pango was snooty too! Would fit her better, but she's quite nice =)
> I had Annabelle in my earlier town, but I don't want her again, nooo! She annoyed me so much O_O I dunno why, but she was too peppy for me? Can that be? But at a certain point I seriously disliked her... And then she pinged me to move and I said okay and then she decided to stay! AAARGH! And that was before I know you could just save and quit and don;t talk to her before their move date, so I had to live with her for several more week.


Ha ha, I was annoyed with her for a different reason: she was a Streetpass move-in at a time when I was waiting for Erik to move in. Perhaps the only villager I was irked with enough to hit with a net repeatedly. 

And just as you had to live with her for several weeks, I believe she stayed in my town for well over a month. 

But now I am sad because I quite like the peppy personality, though I also might get overwhelmed by the, let us say, 'peppy-ness' overload, so I like to have a balance of villagers.


----------



## Mikorin

Villagers are so cute when they sleep on stumps


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Lyman planted a lily at the exact moment I put down my orange rose, and the two combined into a freakish chimera. When I picked it up, it was just a normal yellow lily. The rose was gone. Thanks, Lyman.


----------



## Melyora

CrimzonLogic said:


> View attachment 73541
> Lyman planted a lily at the exact moment I put down my orange rose, and the two combined into a freakish chimera. When I picked it up, it was just a normal yellow lily. The rose was gone. Thanks, Lyman.



Awwww that's a shame =( Never had that happen to me, but definitely something to keep in mind in the future.
Ooh, I see you have Patty in town, I'll guess I'll visit your Dream Town, I'd love to meet her!


----------



## Campy

CrimzonLogic said:


> View attachment 73541
> Lyman planted a lily at the exact moment I put down my orange rose, and the two combined into a freakish chimera. When I picked it up, it was just a normal yellow lily. The rose was gone. Thanks, Lyman.


Ahh, I'd been wanting to see a picture of this happening since I've heard so many people talk about it. Shame that picking it up meant losing the flower you planted, though. But it looks pretty cool! I wonder what would happen if you just left it like that; would it stay that way forever?


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Campy said:


> Ahh, I'd been wanting to see a picture of this happening since I've heard so many people talk about it. Shame that picking it up meant losing the flower you planted, though. But it looks pretty cool! I wonder what would happen if you just left it like that; would it stay that way forever?



I had no idea this was a thing that happened so much! I should have looked it up when it happened.


----------



## Jamborenium

CrimzonLogic said:


> View attachment 73541
> Lyman planted a lily at the exact moment I put down my orange rose, and the two combined into a freakish chimera. When I picked it up, it was just a normal yellow lily. The rose was gone. Thanks, Lyman.



Kill him it's the only way the flower can rest in peace.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Nebudelic said:


> Kill him it's the only way the flower can rest in peace.



He's one of my favorites, so I will tolerate his insolence...for now.


----------



## Trickilicky

Octavian just came out with an awesome new insult today:



Spoiler: those damn yawnbags!


----------



## Tikikata

I guess they're not really compatible after all... xD

Also, excuse the mess. I was in the middle of moving around some flowers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Although Penny isn't my mayor, I have been using her a lot more recently to grow the blue roses. Here are some pictures of her.






Penny listens to her music instead of K.K. Slider's music (she likes Latin American music).






Penny likes her bedroom in her house.






The other side of her bedroom.


----------



## Batsu

*i'll be what i want, quillson*

(really old screen shots, but I only showed them to a few friends at the time and they still amuse me. I love those thick glasses on my mayor's eyes, they make her look hilariously unhinged)


----------



## jvgsjeff

It's dangerous to go alone. Take this.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Hmm... For?





Just dancing and wearing matching Ts....


----------



## lazuli

YEEEEEEEEEHAW.
just reset last night, found a good map this morning.






time to get my stuff from my friend's game BOOYEAH.

those eyes tho


----------



## Zulehan

jvgsjeff said:


> It's dangerous to go alone. Take this.


You win at captions.


----------



## Ettienne

More fireworks!


Dance party!~


Double rainbow!


So much pink on sale today... Plus my face is pure awesome.


Visited my boyfriend's town of Haven.


Another visit picture.


Bianca and I just chillin' on the wood bench. Love when they do this.


Oh, Kapp'n... Would you mind? xD


We're so sexy.


Finally! A villager sitting in their house! Too bad Whitney won't give me the silly froggy chair... I'm trying to rid her of it.


Happy birthday, Rolf!~


Saw my sweet little Deli in a dream town I visited. This version is more philosophical. If not dark... o.o


And another of Bianca. My villagers really love this bench...and completely ignore the other one.


That reference...


----------



## Ponyu

Landscaping in progress. Katt approves the mayor's work:


----------



## Ettienne

D'aww... Make one for Brewster, Phineas...


Cumulonimbus clouds! This was the only day I ever saw them!


Standees for more than one person always make me feel lonely...


My boyfriend came over for a visit!


I felt weird celebrating this when the grass was still fairly green...


The beach is for the birds. They're beak twins.


Sharing an evening coffee~


What a lovely evening! I miss the green already...


And it's official. Bianca's obsessed with this bench.


----------



## Trickilicky

Having a cup of tea with my little bae Bluebear ^_^


----------



## citronic

A _sappy_ goodbye... I _wooden_ have ever seen it coming.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Just a witch sitting with her cat under the moon.


----------



## Loriii

Seriously, Fang?!  This happened on Halloween, btw


----------



## Melyora

I really do love seeing all these screenshots, guys! 

Here are some of mine!

This is where Rosie plotted her house on my first plot-reset try, after inviting her from the campsite. Perfectly aligned with Erik and Marshal (Marshal is a bit more to the left).


Oh dear, eeeh. Thanks, Marshal? (>_<)


Okay. Thanks Pascal, for the getting a bit of philosophical on me. 


(O_O) Marshal, she is in your house right now! Don't gossip about her! And why you look so angry?


----------



## Rasha

hmm this thread needs moar LOBO 
aka: cuteness overload!



he was the first villager to sit on my bench! I literally squeeeed when I saw it <3 <3 <3














also, his birthday was the first one I attend! I just wish I had better gifts for him but i was still a beginner and the best I could give him are a typewriter and an owl clock, but I think he liked them lol 
---------------------------------------------

I'm probably Lobo's biggest fan! I love him so much because he resembles a pet kitten I once had (that I loved so much)......heh, good times


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You were all used to seeing Kaylee in her tertiary outfit. Today, I'll upload pictures of her in her primary outfit. At the same time, I'll have pictures of Jenny and Penny in their tertiary outfits as well.






Kaylee likes her home.






Welcome to the Space Castle Arcade!






Kaylee daydreaming about hanging out with boys.






How did that coelacanth get into my lab!






Jenny likes the Crossroads Clock.






Nobody is at the campsite today.


----------



## Nunnafinga

There was an all-girl/duck game of hide and seek in my town the other day.......



It did not go well for the ducky girls.


----------



## Trickilicky

^^ ahhh I always love your screenshots, they're fab!! All duck hide-and-seek, that is too cute, and your town looks awesome in the secnd pic


----------



## Idfldnsndt

TView attachment 74444
Oh no i don't. I don't know what this is. Please make Elise go away


----------



## Nunnafinga

Trickilicky said:


> ^^ ahhh I always love your screenshots, they're fab!! All duck hide-and-seek, that is too cute, and your town looks awesome in the secnd pic



Thanks for the kind words!I'm glad Quillson asked for the more interesting smug PWPs.This was the first time one of the duckies tried hiding behind the sphinx.They usually hide behind the pyramids or the moai statues(with equally poor results).


----------



## Watchingthetreetops




----------



## Dewy

​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Watchingthetreetops said:


>



Tell Saharah to ignore Tom Nook.



Dewy said:


> View attachment 74490
> 
> View attachment 74491​



I can't believe him! Why does he want to move?


----------



## SoSu

Dewy said:


> View attachment 74490
> 
> View attachment 74491​



I might have been quick enough to capture the first comment, but I would never have thought to follow it up with that second picture! Too cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Lyman,good sport that he is,doesn't mind sharing his "alone time" with the mayor with his fellow koalas.


----------



## pika62221

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 74412
> 
> There was an all-girl/duck game of hide and seek in my town the other day.......
> 
> View attachment 74413
> 
> It did not go well for the ducky girls.



good to know I wasn't the only one who has a "Duckberg" town- did they put more ducks into this game than the others, or do I seem to have the luck of just getting ducks? LOL I have 6 ducks, and I didn't plan on any of them!


----------



## JSS

I was testing this picture taking business. Uploading a pic never worked for me before, gave me an error. Something about file not being supported or something. But now it suddenly did. Anyway, meet Del.


----------



## Nunnafinga

pika62221 said:


> good to know I wasn't the only one who has a "Duckberg" town- did they put more ducks into this game than the others, or do I seem to have the luck of just getting ducks? LOL I have 6 ducks, and I didn't plan on any of them!



Heh..I guess you're just ducky....err,lucky.I think there's 15 ducks in New Leaf but Quillson and Molly are the only new ones.When I started this town,three of my five starters were ducks.Now I have nine ducks ......and a penguin.I also have an all frog town and four of my five starters were froggies.


----------



## Capeet

I looked through my screen shots and found several pictures of sitting villagers. I thought I'd post some of them because they're just so cute...



Spoiler: Sitting villagers



View attachment 74655
View attachment 74656
View attachment 74658
View attachment 74659
View attachment 74660
View attachment 74662
View attachment 74663
View attachment 74664
View attachment 74667
View attachment 74670
View attachment 74671
View attachment 74672
View attachment 74673
View attachment 74674



Edit// If anyone has any idea why these might not show up properly please let me know!


----------



## Radda

Spoiler: Ughhh



Sooo francine screwed up my 20 Pink parkas to Diana to finally get her to wear the bs.




So I netted her.




Diana was suppose to be paired with Julian




But now I feel bad 8/.


----------



## MissLucy

..in case anyone was wondering if the heart-shaped window at Re-Tail's has glass in it.. ..it doesn't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MissLucy said:


> View attachment 74679
> 
> ..in case anyone was wondering if the heart-shaped window at Re-Tail's has glass in it.. ..it doesn't.



That's funny! I like how you made fun of the graphics overlap.


----------



## MissLucy

Apple2012 said:


> That's funny! I like how you made fun of the graphics overlap.



Thanks ^_^

That happened, and then it took me at least 10 minutes of shoving Sterling around to make him line up with the door again and entering the shop again to replicate the effect for the screenshot


----------



## Trickilicky

JSS said:


> I was testing this picture taking business. Uploading a pic never worked for me before, gave me an error. Something about file not being supported or something. But now it suddenly did. Anyway, meet Del.



Ahh I love Del, I hope to meet him myself one day, he's so cool ^_^


----------



## KITTENBONES

Just got back into the game after not playing for months. I've been doing a lot of landscaping and placing of PWPs.

some WIP shots:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I've been looking at a lot of pictures here. I can say that there's a lot of girls with AAA eyes in these recent pics.


----------



## Trickilicky

Team Rocket's newest member...


----------



## Milky-Chii

So happy with this part of my house ^w^


----------



## toricrossing

Spoiler












-


Spoiler: Town Of Maine



View attachment 75296
View attachment 75297
View attachment 75298
View attachment 75299
View attachment 75300
View attachment 75301
+


Spoiler


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



I love this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

thatawkwardkid said:


> I love this.



I don't think he likes the coffee at all.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I have become the mayor of Fazbear's!


----------



## Zulehan

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 75384
> I have become the mayor of Fazbear's!


Oh, my God, Twiggy! I assume this is definitely not your first town, but I hope you have fun all the same.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I present to you...THE FACT THAT I SUCK AT DRAWING!


Spoiler


----------



## Idfldnsndt

View attachment 75399mmhmm


----------



## Idfldnsndt

View attachment 75409


----------



## Zombie_Girl

*Here is a slightly tweaked pic of my town to look 
somewhat like a postcard. XD*


----------



## Ponyu

@Zombie_Girl: Super cute postcard! ^^


Not actually a screenshot, but this happened recently. 



Spoiler


----------



## Zombie_Girl

Ponyu said:


> @Zombie_Girl: Super cute postcard! ^^
> 
> 
> Not actually a screenshot, but this happened recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75483



*Thank You! ^_^ If you ever want one of your town just PM me.*


----------



## Mr. M

Spoiler






Fun times


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> I've been looking at a lot of pictures here. I can say that there's a lot of girls with AAA eyes in these recent pics.



youre one to talk

=





i need a round heavy door and a haircut ;-; i wanted to see what this looked like in game.


----------



## Skykoi

This is from the town I deleted before(miss it T__T)
Though it was my favorite room in the house, my kitchen!


Spoiler














This was my room


Spoiler


----------



## RiC David

I was just...curious...​


----------



## Melina

Mr. M said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75570View attachment 75565View attachment 75566View attachment 75567View attachment 75569View attachment 75571
> 
> 
> Fun times



The last picture. Lmfao. I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Camillion

I was walking around, minding my own business, when I heard the pitfall noise. Turns out Pudge fell into today's pitfall, poor guy x3


Edit:
Awwwweeeee


----------



## Melyora

I have recently placed the yellow bench as my 10th PWP, and for a few days, nothing. Then this happens:






Cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## lolipopfishsticks

I just thought it was pretty. My first picture too! ^^;


----------



## Ras

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 75666



Ah, gee.  I have the "chap" virus going around my town right now.


----------



## Melyora

Well, i'm not being called chap, think it's a male-specific nickname?

My villagers think I'm an animal or something to eat. The first nicknames going around were chickpea (thanks Marshal), lamb (thanks Gladys, and Erik who took it over the next minute) and M Deluxe (Rosie), which makes me feel like I'm an sorbet or something XD


----------



## Ras

Yeah, chap is probably male-only.  I have been called lamb, started by normals.  My favorite was cleats, which was for my female character, but I can't get Bam to give me that name and I refuse to give it to myself.


----------



## hellFlower

i was going through my old screenshots and i found this...


----------



## Rasha

hellFlower said:


> i was going through my old screenshots and i found this...
> View attachment 75702
> View attachment 75703



 hmm mitzi kinda reminds me of Eve from wall-e 

and joey's so adorable, never seen him in-game


----------



## Nunnafinga

R-Cookies said:


> hmm mitzi kinda reminds me of Eve from wall-e
> 
> and joey's so adorable, never seen him in-game



If you'd like to visit my dream town with Joey my town is Catlips,Mayor Foop(I don't have my dream code handy..sorry).

- - - Post Merge - - -



This is what the mayor's house looks like in an all-frog town.Green,basically.



"I now pronounce you penguin man and penguin wife.....you may kiss the br....errrr....touch beaks...."


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga, your pics always manage to make me smile. That frog room is absolutely adorable. And omg, penguin marriage! They look so happy. <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Campy said:


> Nunnafinga, your pics always manage to make me smile. That frog room is absolutely adorable. And omg, penguin marriage! They look so happy. <3



Thanks for the kind words!Gwen and Boomer are currently honeymooning in Maui from what I understand.


----------



## NewLeaf13

This pic took in March...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

HOW RUDE OF YOU, KAYLEE! You pushed Aurora into a pitfall and laughed at her.






Looks like Copper is up to no good.






Kaylee praying as her friend sits still.






You're being impatient, Kaylee.


----------



## NewLeaf13

@Apppe2012

I see you used the pic of me on that 3rd pic.

I got this:


----------



## Geoni




----------



## unintentional

Working on making some new shirts (for the upcoming spring season in my town)


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> HOW RUDE OF YOU, KAYLEE! You pushed Aurora into a pitfall and laughed at her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Copper is up to no good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylee praying as her friend sits still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being impatient, Kaylee.



The picture with Aurora is perfect, lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> The picture with Aurora is perfect, lmao



That's the kind of person I am (sometimes). Someone who would trick you to seeing an internet meme or something you don't like and laugh about it.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## lazuli

my body is ready
also i have no bench pwps SO
yes this was for the fair thing


----------



## jvgsjeff

It was a busy day on Main Street. All of the animals must have been doing their holiday shopping.


----------



## Nunnafinga

In my town the villagers line up to get free kisses from the mayor.Of course,Colton always seems to be at the front of the line......



Good golly,Miss Lolly!


----------



## P.K.

Finally finished decorating my new town plaza :')


----------



## Campy

P.K. said:


> Finally finished decorating my new town plaza :')


Wow, it looks beautiful!


----------



## wintersoldier

P.K. said:


> Finally finished decorating my new town plaza :')



lol i love how gracie's all eyeing you, like look at all that fabulous fashion. >_>


----------



## KiloPatches

Spoiler: TOWN OF IVY WOOD! Through the ages.....



Pave Gracie Room! 




My Halloween Room this year!




After a successful Trade on TBT! 13 Million Bells!  




The first Double Rainbow of the Summer!




A more recent pic of Fall Leaves and a pretty sky




Best. Pitfall. EVER. 




I make Memorial sites of Villagers that move away. This is where Lily's house once stood. She was my favourite.




Oh Vladimir.... *cough* University student Life *cough*




Too much fruit?! This is what I resorted to earn bells before I found TBT.....


----------



## Nashiro

Merengue dropped by while I was decorating my main room for Christmas! She's such a cutie :')





Loving my little kitchen room right now! Currently still a work in progress, I think it needs an expansion? Idk but I know it's really incomplete as nothing matches. I'm turning all the wood to birch wood tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also! I'm loving my new mayor outfit, it's way too cute and fits perfectly in my home uwu


----------



## Nunnafinga

For only the third time since I started playing New Leaf,the exact villager I was looking for appeared in my campsite.Welcome,Benjamin.


----------



## Camillion




----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 76168
> 
> In my town the villagers line up to get free kisses from the mayor.Of course,Colton always seems to be at the front of the line......
> 
> View attachment 76169
> 
> Good golly,Miss Lolly!



Poor Lolly!  She's been pushed into the pitfall.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Apple2012 said:


> Poor Lolly!  She's been pushed into the pitfall.



Nope,that was actually meant for Ankha but Lolly stepped into it instead.


----------



## wintersoldier

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 76168
> 
> In my town the villagers line up to get free kisses from the mayor.Of course,Colton always seems to be at the front of the line......
> 
> View attachment 76169
> 
> Good golly,Miss Lolly!



oh my GOD lolly's face is hilarious...


----------



## Zombie_Girl

P.K. said:


> Finally finished decorating my new town plaza :')



*wow, it looks really nice! Mine still looks plain...*


----------



## lazuli

still working on my bedroom.




ALSO punchys kinda cute.


----------



## Camillion

Just wow


----------



## Ettienne

Camillion said:


> View attachment 76332
> Just wow



That's just about one of the most adorable things I've heard.


----------



## Geoni

I wonder the same thing, Muffy.


----------



## KiloPatches

More Screenshots! 



Spoiler: Recent Events in Ivy Wood!



My TPC




My Updated Badges:




One of my favourite Gold Badge accomplishments:




Map of Ivy Wood




Celebrating what's left of fall.....




Season's Greetings! Getitng in the Holiday Spirit!


----------



## maarowak

sweethearts and otp hanging out~​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey is a sucker for those perfect cherries.He's given me four pics and three of them have come after I gave him a perfect cherry.


----------



## Tessie

The Shining reference!!! Colton is so cute lol


----------



## Ettienne

Gracie and her weird food-themed hats...




Totally shipping them.


Shouldn't you be working? -_-


Sometimes Pascal makes sense...


Happy Birthday, Whitney!


First villager to read the bulletin board! Usually no one wanders this far north.


I was unaware she had a beard. o.o


Get it, Vic, get it! So cute when they stalk bugs~


Yeah, I'll totally get to paying my loan off today... Ha, ha... >.>


I let both Nibbles and Peanut leave my town. The squirrels are plotting something...


Why you do this to meee? D;


Super cute piggie on a couch!


No really, Reese and Cyrus are pink and blue, respectively!


----------



## Mkay

Birthday celebration!


----------



## Ettienne

First Fishing Tourney of the season! Woo!


Wow, this made me feel lonely...


My cute little monkey~


Pierce doesn't like bugs.


Jack really enjoyed his lollipops.


He would freak if I really married it. ._.




My little sister-in-law came over to visit!~


Double rainbow!!


Second Fishing Tourney of the season!



First snowfall of the year! So pretty~


A sleepy day in Rosewood.


D'aww... My sweetie left me a message... <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 76769
> D'aww... My sweetie left me a message... <3



I thought this was really cute awhh //; v ; ♥


----------



## wintersoldier

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 76754
> First Fishing Tourney of the season! Woo!
> 
> View attachment 76755
> Wow, this made me feel lonely...
> 
> View attachment 76756
> My cute little monkey~
> 
> View attachment 76757
> Pierce doesn't like bugs.
> 
> View attachment 76758
> Jack really enjoyed his lollipops.
> 
> View attachment 76759
> He would freak if I really married it. ._.
> 
> View attachment 76760
> View attachment 76761
> View attachment 76762
> My little sister-in-law came over to visit!~
> 
> View attachment 76763
> Double rainbow!!
> 
> View attachment 76764
> Second Fishing Tourney of the season!
> 
> View attachment 76765
> View attachment 76766
> First snowfall of the year! So pretty~
> 
> View attachment 76767
> A sleepy day in Rosewood.
> 
> View attachment 76769
> D'aww... My sweetie left me a message... <3



i love how your house looks! it's so rustic. ;_;


----------



## Libra

All these screenshots are really making me want to play the game again (haven't done so in months).


----------



## Ettienne

wintersoldier said:


> i love how your house looks! it's so rustic. ;_;



Thankies! Just don't look inside. Your eyes will burn. ^^;


----------



## Rasha

here are some pictures of my beautiful wolves....and Bruce :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmm...not quite the same impact as the wolves/deer.......


----------



## melissacrossing

I finally uploaded my 3DS's SD card to my laptop (broke the sd slot cover thing on my laptop in the process, but that's okay since it was in the process of falling off)


----------



## Locket

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAABnUYoNYUeo9w

I was looking through my Miiverse posts and found this one from September.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Spoiler: Marshal and Lily

















^^^ That was the first time I caught a pic like that.





^Not at all where I thought he was going with that...


----------



## X2k5a7y

Cole is such a sweetheart.




But he is also devious.



Also...Twiggy! Look at her adorableness. 
Bask in it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

What??The cat that looks like an orange doesn't actually like that fruit?Nintendo is going to have to redesign Tangy to resemble a fruit she does like.Hope it's not a banana.



Gee,thanks Zucker.You are generous beyond words.


----------



## scartwright




----------



## ShinyYoshi

From my birthday last month 



So funny, Fang...


What...  even Fang is like "hmmmmm"


Everyone seems to love tomato juice?



Ankha <3



Trying to make a Snowmam when...


Romeo, Romeo... Where for art thou, Romeo?


----------



## Camillion

I'm sooooooo afraid of this frog help please like stranger danger and stuff D8


----------



## lazuli

i dont even like tabby but DANG is that house placement on point or what






shes ok but the white under her arms made it look like she had freakishly skinny arms


----------



## Camillion

Cutest petition name ever ovo

- - - Post Merge - - -


Cutest petition name ever ovo


----------



## jvgsjeff

No worries, I smell like a sweaty Santa instead.





Needless to say, this won the tournament.





My first northern lights of the season.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Benjamin's house with all of his sloppy furniture intact.Hmmm...looks a lot like my real apartment.



Shhhhh....don't wake up the yeti......


----------



## isa

The snow family!


----------



## FancyThat

Isn't Mitzi a sweetheart 



I just love that .​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Frogs
------


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> Frogs



I love your frogs. :')

Henry's feet are so small it almost looks like he's standing straight up in that toilet.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

What the hell?! THE TREE IS TALKING! O.O


----------



## daniduckyface

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 77482
> What the hell?! THE TREE IS TALKING! O.O



but but that's Bill O_O


----------



## X2k5a7y

daniduckyface said:


> but but that's Bill O_O



It's Chief talking through Bill O_O


----------



## Nunnafinga

X2k5a7y said:


> It's Chief talking through Bill O_O



Yeah..ventriloquism must be Chief's hidden talent.


----------



## snapdragon

isa said:


> View attachment 77330
> 
> The snow family!



Cuuuute, but the melty mom looks so sad lol


----------



## daniduckyface

X2k5a7y said:


> It's Chief talking through Bill O_O



O_O what is this madness. My Chief in my town was talking about how the tree in the plaza looks after the town and how he thinks it grows as the time i spent in the town works and stuff like that and i was like O_O Chief you psychic. Like he's the grumpy old man of the town but seriously that was on point scary


----------



## badcrumbs

Vesta is a wild one.


----------



## X2k5a7y

daniduckyface said:


> O_O what is this madness. My Chief in my town was talking about how the tree in the plaza looks after the town and how he thinks it grows as the time i spent in the town works and stuff like that and i was like O_O Chief you psychic. Like he's the grumpy old man of the town but seriously that was on point scary



Grumpy old men are always on point with their theories.
Bruce said the same thing. That grump.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah..ventriloquism must be Chief's hidden talent.



Now, not so hidden talent.


----------



## Trickilicky

Next stop, bingo at The North Pole!!


----------



## Campy

Trickilicky said:


> Next stop, bingo at The North Pole!!



Ahh, that's adorable! What a neat idea to build him there. But wait, how will he get on the bus?


----------



## Trickilicky

Campy said:


> Ahh, that's adorable! What a neat idea to build him there. But wait, how will he get on the bus?



Haha thank you! A snowball loaded there and gave me the idea. Unfortunately, when you save the game the snowman disappears, so I took lots of pics beforehand. I assume he disappeared because he caught the bus (the driver had to roll him on I'm guessing, lol!)


----------



## Psicat

Today Sly was visiting Gayle and they apparently changed their shirts for matching ones.


----------



## Camillion

Awwww alligator love! <3

Best ways to spend time with friends...


Swim in the shark tank. Thanks, Pietro.

NO DONT CORRUPT INNOCENT PUDGE! D8


----------



## candiedapples

Enjoying the winter nights and the aurora in the sky!


----------



## oreo

Psicat said:


> Today Sly was visiting Gayle and they apparently changed their shirts for matching ones.
> View attachment 77623



That is so darn cute.


----------



## snapdragon

candiedapples said:


> Enjoying the winter nights and the aurora in the sky!



Lovely photos!


----------



## Zulehan

What the hell, Amelia? Get out of my kitchen!


----------



## RainyCat

No words necessary. LOL I DIED when she did this




Someone needs to caption this

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Vesta is a wild one.



I was drinking water and I nearly choked when I read that XD I don't know why lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> That made my day.



XD


----------



## isa

My first aurora. Very beatiful sky!


----------



## Ettienne

Sometimes it's just more fun to see who wins than to participate.


Happy Birthday, Bianca! I forgot to get her a present, so I grabbed some white tulips from outside. ^^;


Brrr! The snow finally stuck to the ground! Oh, how I missed that lovely white.


I took this picture because I enjoy catching my villagers on the benches, but I just realized: We didn't push the snow off the bench first! Our butts must be so cold. ._.


Leif finally graced me with my final golden tool! I sold most of that fertilizer back to Reese...


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## pika62221




----------



## Ras

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 78159
> Brrr! The snow finally stuck to the ground! Oh, how I missed that lovely white.
> 
> View attachment 78160
> I took this picture because I enjoy catching my villagers on the benches, but I just realized: We didn't push the snow off the bench first! Our butts must be so cold. ._.



I thought the village looked nice, and then I saw that the post was by the great Ettienne.  

^^^ Hmm, smileys are gyroids now?


----------



## Vizionari

The angry snowman.






Something warm to drink with Maple by my side.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 78157
> Sometimes it's just more fun to see who wins than to participate.
> 
> View attachment 78158
> Happy Birthday, Bianca! I forgot to get her a present, so I grabbed some white tulips from outside. ^^;
> 
> View attachment 78159
> Brrr! The snow finally stuck to the ground! Oh, how I missed that lovely white.
> 
> View attachment 78160
> I took this picture because I enjoy catching my villagers on the benches, but I just realized: We didn't push the snow off the bench first! Our butts must be so cold. ._.
> 
> View attachment 78161
> Leif finally graced me with my final golden tool! I sold most of that fertilizer back to Reese...



I like that winter dress of your character's. She looks pretty.


----------



## Ettienne

Ras said:


> I thought the village looked nice, and then I saw that the post was by the great Ettienne.
> 
> ^^^ Hmm, smileys are gyroids now?



Apparently they are. ._.

And thankies! ^///^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I like that winter dress of your character's. She looks pretty.



Thank you! I found it online, then edited the soft white from the bottom of the dress to be on the sleeve edges, too. c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Lady frogs' night in Newt.



Sitting with Grammy the Hammy



Thanks,buddy....I've often wondered what octopus doo-doo looks like.


----------



## steen

caught my babies smoochin'


----------



## Mayor B

Bonbon pinged me and this to me today, such a surprise, I never got this before c: she's so sweet


----------



## Ras

I think it's a good luck day message.  I've only gotten similar a few times, and it usually doesn't give me an option to reply.  For me, it's usually a snooty telling me how highly they think of me, and then they say, "I don't know why I said all that!  I'm so embarrassed!"


----------



## oreo

steen said:


> caught my babies smoochin'



ughhhh cuteeee c':
zucker and marina are my otp in the game. ~


----------



## Vizionari

I forgot to lock the door again >~<





Phoebe, stop snooping around.


----------



## Buttercup

molly pls ;-;

.... ;-;


----------



## Nunnafinga

Assorted villagers:


----------



## Zulehan

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 78808


That's messed up, Bill.


----------



## Camillion

Got the ever elusive Bronze Fish Trophy!






No, it looks like a toilet puked on you


----------



## oreo

*Fauna*, my bae decides to come visit my house. ; w ;










Aww, take a lot of sweets with you girl on your way back home!


----------



## Camillion

Didn't know they say that cx






That sweet ol fluffy sheep
<3


----------



## Luna Moonbug

my favorite rooms











i'm obsessed in getting the gold house...and didn't realize it was super easy....when u choose the theme...the exterior is as important as in the interior...use 13 furniture on the furniture list, no any items on the floor if u can put it on a table, don't block any chair / bed  that u can't sit or lay on


----------



## Camillion

Fangtree is getting REAL tired of yo crap


----------



## rosabelle

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## isa

Luna Moonbug said:


> my favorite rooms


Very nice and original rooms!!  





Happy new year!!


----------



## P.K.

The auroras + full moon = absolutely beautiful


----------



## graceroxx

Whenever I don't want to visit a villager's house, I glitch into the river and run away from them.


----------



## Jamborenium

Blather's face whenever you do the pride emotion near him,will always make me lol





you okay there blather's?​


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Nebudelic said:


> Blather's face whenever you do the pride emotion near him,will always make me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you okay there blather's?​



I love his eyes haha! (◐ω◑ )


----------



## Vizionari

From New Year's Day:





Aww, Rosie x3





Cheese! 





Yeah, it is. Look forward to it, Anchovy! 





A nice spot to relax for the new year ^_^


----------



## P.K.

Plot resetting for Pecan and this has got to be by far the worst place she's ever put her plot


----------



## Improv

P.K. said:


> Plot resetting for Pecan and this has got to be by far the worst place she's ever put her plot



I would cry if anyone permanently put their home right in front of mine like that.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I had to choose who to save because they were hanging on a ledge to their doom. I chose Ozzie because its what my character chose who to save. Ozzie one day went back to where their doom were (Safely) and found the rubbish of the dead person I had to sacrifice. He gave it to me for some reason. (Probably to never forget that one person)

Okay..... Ozzie is a little *CUCKOO!*​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay that's not what really happened I just wanted to make it a tragedy.


----------



## snapdragon

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 79518
> 
> I had to choose who to save because they were hanging on a ledge to their doom. I chose Ozzie because its what my character chose who to save. Ozzie one day went back to where their doom were (Safely) and found the rubbish of the dead person I had to sacrifice. He gave it to me for some reason. (Probably to never forget that one person)
> 
> Okay..... Ozzie is a little *CUCKOO!*​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay that's not what really happened I just wanted to make it a tragedy.



so...he gave you a skeleton? AWKWARD!

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> Plot resetting for Pecan and this has got to be by far the worst place she's ever put her plot



oooh p.k. i'm sorry she's being so fussy! but i am super glad to see that she made it to your town! n_n


----------



## FancyThat

I love it when villagers use the benches around town, so I thought I'd share some pictures ^^

Rosie and Skye 





Happy face ^.^





I love how Sprinkle looks sitting down 





And because I love that Skye calls me lamb 



- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> Plot resetting for Pecan and this has got to be by far the worst place she's ever put her plot



Wow, that's just unacceptable . Glad you're not stuck with that placement .


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## snapdragon

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 79658
> 
> View attachment 79659
> 
> View attachment 79661



if only there was an octopus costume...!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 79661


Wow, the last time it snowed in a desert was in Kalahari Desert. (I think it was)


----------



## Jamborenium

P.K. said:


> Plot resetting for Pecan and this has got to be by far the worst place she's ever put her plot



you must Purge them (ʘ‿ʘ )​


----------



## P.K.

Started from the bottom and now we're here~


----------



## snapdragon

P.K. said:


> Started from the bottom and now we're here~



yay! I'm so glad you found a space for her :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

The inseparable Spork and Colton.I call them "Spolton".


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i finally got my museum completed








finally got to visit resetti


Flora gave me what i've been waiting for, i had to cycle out Astrid cuz her house is next to the place i want my bridge to be built..but i got astrid back now...so not its all good


Fauna is awesome too, but she's not one of my dreamy


my ultimate dreamy  Apple 


okay catching these are super creepy



got all 4 houses gold in my town


----------



## Soundmotion

My layout.  Still not much, just got this game for Christmas.


----------



## kendallrosee

Ettienne said:


> View attachment 78157
> Sometimes it's just more fun to see who wins than to participate.
> 
> View attachment 78158
> Happy Birthday, Bianca! I forgot to get her a present, so I grabbed some white tulips from outside. ^^;
> 
> View attachment 78159
> Brrr! The snow finally stuck to the ground! Oh, how I missed that lovely white.
> 
> View attachment 78160
> I took this picture because I enjoy catching my villagers on the benches, but I just realized: We didn't push the snow off the bench first! Our butts must be so cold. ._.
> 
> View attachment 78161
> Leif finally graced me with my final golden tool! I sold most of that fertilizer back to Reese...



I love your path! Where is it from?


----------



## isa

Why, why? why it die? I like the cedar and never grow.


----------



## Campy

isa said:


> Why, why? why it die? I like the cedar and never grow.


Cedar trees can only grow in the top half of your village, unfortunately. So I'm assuming you're planting them too far south.


----------



## isa

Campy said:


> Cedar trees can only grow in the top half of your village, unfortunately. So I'm assuming you're planting them too far south.



Yes, my house is on the south


----------



## Luna Moonbug

isa said:


> Very nice and original rooms!!
> 
> View attachment 79146
> 
> View attachment 79147
> 
> Happy new year!!



thanks Isa


----------



## crossinganimal

Hazel's expression in this one. What the..

Hazel's unibrow is scary TT_TT


----------



## crossinganimal

Spoiler: KenxChadder






The last pic does not go into the spoiler tag somehow..


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Phoebe wants to kill me.


----------



## matt

It doesn't matter who said it, your FIRED!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have a habit of taking screenshots of my villagers trapped in pitfalls.Yeah,it's not a very nice thing to do but I just can't resist it:


----------



## snapdragon

Nunnafinga said:


> I have a habit of taking screenshots of my villagers trapped in pitfalls.Yeah,it's not a very nice thing to do but I just can't resist it:
> 
> View attachment 80319
> 
> View attachment 80320
> 
> View attachment 80321
> 
> View attachment 80322



HAHAHA I think this is hilarious! It always sends me into fits of laughter when a villager accidentally stumbles onto a pitfall xD [I don't push them c:]


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Piggy's Amazing Comentary is back!





My last fashion check.. with some crazy red hair





Ok this convo sounds pretty normal...





Well yea pudge why you askin?





AND now I'm walking away





OMG MARSHIE YOUR SO CUTEEEE <3





Running with my ballooon





NOOOOOO!!!





Watching people fall into pitfalls is fun : D





Probably the most normal Kapp'n song I've heard in my New Leaf time





But.. But..





Aww don't we look like an ama- and theres an old frog staring at us





Hybrids!





I spend way too much time on this game





Pietro, your horrible at camoflaging.... SOZZYYY





Santa is coming to murder you! *In the tune of santa is coming to town* SING IT!!





When your friends smashed your phone but they try and lighten the mood

ENJOY!~


----------



## isa

Velma I kill you!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Peppy piggies



I sure did,big mama.




I found a minor glitch.I dug some holes around my cycling town Sheldon and when I removed them he was stuck teetering on the river bank.I left then came back several minutes later and he was still there.I gave him a nudge and that set him loose.


----------



## Vizionari

I was walking through town and then I heard a pitfall noise, so I went to look for it and found Maple fell into it! I talked to her while she was in this distressed state, and then I saw Rosie come out all of a sudden with a shovel in her paw...





You are an evil little kitty, Rosie.


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Vizionari said:


> I was walking through town and then I heard a pitfall noise, so I went to look for it and found Maple fell into it! I talked to her while she was in this distressed state, and then I saw Rosie come out all of a sudden with a shovel in her paw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an evil little kitty, Rosie.



And then Rosie and Maple went into a Smash-like brawl. The End.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I was forced to clap for these animals. Ugh.


----------



## Vizionari

AidenNook said:


> And then Rosie and Maple went into a Smash-like brawl. The End.



Except in my town Bunnie and Maple are the two that are supposed to be feuding. Perhaps Rosie is trying to make a new enemy >~>


----------



## Nunnafinga

The octopus family out for a stroll.



New villager:"Auuuuuughhhh.........save me!!!!!"
Tom Nook:"Crap,there goes my 10,000 $#%&!! bells!"



Pig pen


----------



## snapdragon

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 81187
> 
> The octopus family out for a stroll.
> 
> View attachment 81188
> 
> New villager:"Auuuuuughhhh.........save me!!!!!"
> Tom Nook:"Crap,there goes my 10,000 $#%&!! bells!"
> 
> View attachment 81450
> 
> Pig pen



Ha! Ha ha. The pig pen...they all look so happy to be there xD


----------



## Alienfish

The pig pen and Nook cracked me up lol. I loved building that pen to annoy villagers


----------



## aleshapie

Noiru said:


> The pig pen and Nook cracked me up lol. I loved building that pen to annoy villagers




Have you noticed that these computerized animals have no brain, too?! LOL Why do these dummies even walk into the fence?...Better question--->Why can't they find their way OUT?!

- - - Post Merge - - -






This is why I love my bestie, Mira! There is no shame in her game!


----------



## Virals

oh woww i had to edit this it was so pretty


----------



## Nunnafinga

How's that for karma?Beau walked into a pitfall seconds after demanding that I pay 3,244 bells for something worth less than half of that.See what you get for trying to force your mayor to buy overpriced goods?


----------



## TraceyJ

Oops - I sure made Mira mad today.


----------



## Vizionari

TraceyJ said:


> View attachment 81639
> 
> Oops - I sure made Mira mad today.



That happened to me with Mint lmao


----------



## Alienfish

aleshapie said:


> .


Yes lol. They are.. dumb sometimes.


----------



## libby2999

Rignelda said:


> View attachment 72703



This can't be what they really say! No way.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Just wanted to show off the interior decorating I've had going for my darling little Pekoe, as well as the gothic black rococo furniture I've been slowly sending Tia.


----------



## PlasmaPower

You are at home, Bob. Can't recognize the Kiddie walls and floor?


Expand Dong


Heheheh, I have a dirty mind...


Oh hey, a dreamie for my next town is here. And she really loves my coffee.


----------



## Nunnafinga

ZZZzzzzzzzzzzz............................


----------



## snapdragon

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 81739
> 
> View attachment 81740
> 
> View attachment 81741
> 
> View attachment 81743
> 
> ZZZzzzzzzzzzzz............................



Haha, Gaston looks disgruntled even in his sleep!


----------



## Nunnafinga

snapdragon said:


> Haha, Gaston looks disgruntled even in his sleep!



He's an intense bunny.Hmmmm...looking at this screenshot again,Gaston's mustache kind of looks like the Batman logo:


----------



## matcha

o'hare appreciation, he's my favourite smug.


----------



## mashyu08

with my favorite shirts


----------



## aleshapie

*This is why I am so in love with my little Marshalmellow!!







Naw, Marshal, I will sit here, ok?*


----------



## Foxxie

So a couple of snapshots from today

Cesar fell asleep on a tree stump


And the lovely Lucky moved in!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

These are older pictures that I uploaded before, but I decided to share them today:






Kaylee caught her stringfish.






Penny loves plants, including flowers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Foxxie said:


> So a couple of snapshots from today
> 
> Cesar fell asleep on a tree stump
> View attachment 82069
> 
> And the lovely Lucky moved in!
> View attachment 82070



Your character looks very pretty.


----------



## Vizionari

The fishing tourney:










Found Rosie asleep at the wishing spot <3





What are you doing, Pekoe? The water is that way.





I played for Maple


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## thatawkwardkid

I'm really bored, so I decided to share some photos of my town.

Me in front of the Town Hall.
View attachment 82150
I'm currently landscaping this area in my town, and I decided to take a before picture.
View attachment 82153
Plot resetting. I took a picture of the view in my favorite spot in town.
View attachment 82155
Pate and Cobb.
View attachment 82157


----------



## Foxxie

Apple2012 said:


> Your character looks very pretty.



Thank you so much 

Today so far, this happened   I also updated me dream address (please come visit  )


----------



## Nunnafinga

There's just not enough Marshal around here....


----------



## candiedapples

"Cute Animals Are Cute" indeed! Here's my contribution - the rare Marshal Flower in bloom. I love seeing the smaller animals walking through the flowers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

candiedapples said:


> "Cute Animals Are Cute" indeed! Here's my contribution - the rare Marshal Flower in bloom. I love seeing the smaller animals walking through the flowers.






I have Marshal and Filbert flowers in my town.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Guess natural evolution hasn't hit many octopi...


----------



## aleshapie

PlasmaPower said:


> View attachment 82281
> 
> Guess natural evolution hasn't hit many octopi...



I love it when they want to buy your octopi...

Mira always asks me which type of pet she should have. Once I picked "bunny"...she did the shocked emote, then the thinking emote...then walked away. IT WAS PRICELESS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> The fishing tourney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found Rosie asleep at the wishing spot <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing, Pekoe? The water is that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played for Maple



I wish I had gotten a screenshot...Marshal told me "I don't agree with participating in the Fishing Tourney...I am more of a 'catch-n-release' guy...I don't like watching Pete eat my fish"....
Later that day...He won second place!.Oh, Marshal...you sneak! Rosie is always in the top 3 in my town..


----------



## isa

One of my favorite pics lol


----------



## PlasmaPower

I think you're eating it the wrong way, Margie. I always found it how weird elephants eat in this game...


No, sell me your fish. That way, It makes it slightly more easier to fill up the museum...


----------



## Foxxie

Today in Bevelle...

I went on an evening boat ride...


Talked about my favourite subject (coffee!) with Marshal...


Who then used his cute to totally rip me off with a Regal Lamp -_-


----------



## Mayor B

Bonbon and Genji have weird conversations.


----------



## Karminny

Hamusuta said:


> Thats an interesting map...
> And I love how when you pay off your tent, you have bee stings



My initial thought was "Same" bc I used to always have bee stings.


----------



## witchy

so i restarted my town 2 days ago i think?? and im finally starting to like my town again!

diana moved in!! thanks so much to the cycle town that allowed me to buy her.
aaand..




i admired my beautiful frida kahlo flag i found ;v; 
im gonna actually start setting up my paths now that my grass has turned green! hoorah! so far all i have for pwps are a windmill, campsite, and dream suite. im trying to save the slots for good ones my villagers request, and im also trying to get a lot of my disliked villagers out before i place everything.​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,I think we need to install a couple more toilets in this town.


----------



## lazuli

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 82618
> View attachment 82619
> 
> View attachment 82620
> 
> Geez,I think we need to install a couple more toilets in this town.



OH MY GOD lmao






i accidentally became cute


----------



## Karminny

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 82618
> View attachment 82619
> 
> View attachment 82620
> 
> Geez,I think we need to install a couple more toilets in this town.




sCREAMING


----------



## snapdragon

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 82215
> View attachment 82216
> 
> I have Marshal and Filbert flowers in my town.



THE FLOATING HEADS!!! xD


----------



## witchy

beau was super cute and in my fav part of town!!




so today, bam and beau both moved in and..
deer bfs. that is ALL im sayin




like, look at this..




and heres beau clapping for the 'champs' (bam nicknamed me champ!)


----------



## P.K.

I gave Pecan a regal armoire and.....
I don't think you're supposed to put one there....


----------



## Gir

uhm...


----------



## Vizionari

ringpop said:


> uhm...



LOL! That is priceless.


----------



## Karminny

ringpop said:


> uhm...



That's the best.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> LOL! That is priceless.



I don't get it. What's the joke here?

Let me guess; it's an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Campy

ringpop said:


> uhm...


Omg.

And this is why you don't make your bathroom, bedroom and living room into one.


----------



## Fairytale

An old friend randomly visited me! It was a very nice suprise as we really had some catching up to do c: sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## witchy

my friend christian (turtlewigs on here) paid a visit! we went to the island and played some minigames that i did horrible at, and i got a shirt design from him.




marshmallow mateys!
and




another pose outside in a pretty spot!
i miss this goober  come back to meee​


----------



## Fairytale

Had a great time!


----------



## Glaceon2000

I haven't posted here in a while, but here's some pictures of the fireworks back at New Years. Hard to believe we're already one month into 2015.


----------



## Vizionari

Starpass is finally here


----------



## earthquake

Superpenguin said:


>



haha this is actually hilarious to me!!


----------



## Orieii

Mayor B said:


> View attachment 82498
> View attachment 82499
> View attachment 82500
> Bonbon and Genji have weird conversations.


Lol! This is hilarious yet cute xD 
Do I detect some GenjixBonbon ♡


----------



## Nunnafinga

Curly 1.0 and Mayor Foopella were never really on the best of terms.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Vizionari said:


> Starpass is finally here
> View attachment 82949



Hey, you got Sterling as a starter. Nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler




Moments later...

KYLE HAS AMNESIA


I wish I could actually do that in game, then there would be less broken axes.


Wake-up prank on Kyle is best event.


Kyle is best bi. Also, I'm not Santa.


It's funny because his initial catchphrase is sucker.


Because you were too big. Like Ridley.


But I'm already mayor. Stop wishing for the impossible.


Stop lying. I know you'll do that once you're bored of it.


T&T Emporium finally opens in Avalice


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## DCB

I did a small bit of landscaping around most of my villagers' houses. One of them, Colton, told me he was leaving, so I didn't do his.



Spoiler: Houses


----------



## snapdragon

DCB said:


> I did a small bit of landscaping around most of my villagers' houses. One of them, Colton, told me he was leaving, so I didn't do his.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Houses



Aww each villager has his or her pic in front of their house! Very cute


----------



## Karminny

dizzy bone said:


> I thought this was funny lol
> 
> View attachment 24941
> I caught a flea off Maple the other day...
> 
> View attachment 24942
> She wanted it to be a secret
> 
> View attachment 24943
> Nope. they all saw



omg that's hilarious! I love how Dizzy and Mashal are watching!


----------



## isa

The orange train  Yeaaah, today I have seen up close! This is the first time I could take a photo.


----------



## Ettienne

isa said:


> View attachment 83494
> 
> The orange train  Yeaaah, today I have seen up close! This is the first time I could take a photo.



I love your Mayor's outfit! If it's a QR code, may I ask where you found it? Super cute!


----------



## isa

Ettienne said:


> I love your Mayor's outfit! If it's a QR code, may I ask where you found it? Super cute!



The outfit is very beautiful, I love it! I saw the coat in this dream 7400-3717-0878 
Enjoy it! :3


----------



## Ettienne

isa said:


> The outfit is very beautiful, I love it! I saw the coat in this dream 7400-3717-0878
> Enjoy it! :3



Thank you!


----------



## rosabelle

Spring screenshots (since I TTed to Spring hehe)





















and I think I caught them at a bad time...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What happened to Kaylee! She's supposed to show up at the Fishing Tourney ceremony.


----------



## tumut

*Funny AC screencaps*

So yeah... post your funny screencaps. Heres a few, my villagers are very...endearing


Olivia go home, you're drunk. (she's been here for 2 weeks…)


Doc is an ass man, and Mira does not approve.


Iggly you go, and you buy that men's toilet.


Hehe :]


Mfw hipster



Post some good ones guys!


----------



## Vizionari

Hey!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> View attachment 83851
> Hey!!!



How rude! I would not greet people like that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sorry for the double post, but I have some more interesting pictures of Kaylee and Jenny. Since I don't show much of Jenny, I'll show three pictures of her.






Kaylee spinning around in front of the tree. I got a good screenshot of a flourish emotion right in the middle with her back facing me at the beginning. Pretty cool.






What it looks like when you pop a party popper. Kaylee doesn't believe in magic.






What's even creepier than this haunted house is Jenny and her silliness. Yeah, she kinda scares me.






Oh look, I got an obtained dreamie in my campsite's igloo. It's Jenny!






Jenny is upset because her TV is broken. Time to get a new TV.


----------



## Tap Dancer

Vizionari said:


> View attachment 83851
> Hey!!!



Well, someone's not going to have a job in the next game... LOL


----------



## Mioki

#YOLO


----------



## tumut

Mioki said:


> View attachment 83880
> 
> #YOLO



Pekoe would approve.


----------



## 00jachna

Mioki said:


> View attachment 83880
> 
> #YOLO



I lol'd


----------



## jcnorn

Hi! I tried following the link in the first post, but that page won't load for me, how do I upload pictures? Would love to share some of mine in this thread


----------



## Ettienne

jcnorn said:


> Hi! I tried following the link in the first post, but that page won't load for me, how do I upload pictures? Would love to share some of mine in this thread



You can either:

Use the 3DS image share, then copy the URL to here. http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share#section01wrap

Use Miiverse. http://animalcrossingus.tumblr.com/post/69766287297/how-to-import-acnl-pics-from-miiverse

Or remove the SD card while the system is off and transfer them to your computer.


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> View attachment 83851
> Hey!!!



oh lol this cracked me up xDD 10/10


----------



## FortlochResident

I'm not sure if these are exactly funny. But they are to me!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes,this reminds me of the phrase "like **** through a Goose.........."


----------



## jcnorn

Thank you so much  Ettienne! The Miiverse one worked! I still don't understand the first link, but YAY!
Testing to share an image now:



I finally caught an oarfish today!  So happy!


----------



## Tap Dancer

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 83899
> View attachment 83900
> 
> Yes,this reminds me of the phrase "like **** through a Goose.........."



I've never heard that phrase, but your picture is so funny! I love Goose's expression; he looks so proud.


----------



## Ettienne

jcnorn said:


> Thank you so much  Ettienne! The Miiverse one worked! I still don't understand the first link, but YAY!
> Testing to share an image now:
> 
> View attachment 83917
> 
> I finally caught an oarfish today!  So happy!



Welcome! I'm glad one of the methods worked for you a least. c:

And congrats on the oarfish! I've only managed 4 or 5 of them ever. >.<


----------



## jcnorn

Ettienne said:


> Welcome! I'm glad one of the methods worked for you a least. c:
> 
> And congrats on the oarfish! I've only managed 4 or 5 of them ever. >.<



Yes, they seem to be super duper rare! I was bouncing a little in real when I caught it 

This is so much fun! Gunna play more tomorrow and see about getting more pictures!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I had a really fun night visiting for a train station upgrade, so I thought I'd share some pictures. ^^



Spoiler: It was a peaceful day in Kawaii...









It's weird that you can only fit three people on the town tree.









Spoiler: ...until a war broke out.














Including this image solely for Karminny face-planted in the background.


----------



## KainAronoele

LaBelleFleur said:


> Including this image solely for Karminny face-planted in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]



And my beautiful fart xD

Really was an awesome night, shall post mine tomorrow sometime ^^ (if I got  any good ones)


----------



## Arabelle

Here are screenshots from playing hide & seek with my villagers C: 
They have some epic hiding skills..............not. hahaha 
For example, there's Felicity hiding behind her own house.. and behind a banana tree... lol



Spoiler:  Villagers with Epic Hiding Skills













Spoiler:  More Epic Hiding Skills xD


----------



## xTurnip

xsophiex said:


> Here are screenshots from playing hide & seek with my villagers C:
> They have some epic hiding skills..............not. hahaha
> For example, there's Felicity hiding behind her own house.. and behind a banana tree... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Villagers with Epic Hiding Skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  More Epic Hiding Skills xD



I love playing hide and seek with the villagers. It's so adorable.

Here's some pictures of my mayor sitting.



Spoiler: Yeah cool stuff



Sitting with Stitches in his house.Sitting with emmatheweirdo in one of her houses.


----------



## KainAronoele

Hello! Went through my pics today and found some stuff I had forgotten I took, so thought I'd share some of them.


Spoiler: Wishing on a star with my bf













Spoiler: Birthday surprise from my bf, even had a path leading to it, was super cute!

















Spoiler: WAH! How'd I get in Shari's house?!!?













Spoiler: Link taking a dive, WEEE!!













Spoiler: Stitches and is cuteness!













Spoiler: Stitches bday!! AND MARSHAL'S THERE TOO!! :D













Spoiler: Silly fun with some new friends last night





















Spoiler: Lastly, me cosplaying as Medli from LoZ: Wind Waker












​


----------



## Camillion

Stitches + Marshal... I'd ship it XD

Ugh I thought I'd have something to add but the uploader ain't working so just ignore me 8'D


----------



## channikawaii

LaBelleFleur said:


> I had a really fun night visiting for a train station upgrade, so I thought I'd share some pictures. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It was a peaceful day in Kawaii...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird that you can only fit three people on the town tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...until a war broke out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including this image solely for Karminny face-planted in the background.



AWH I LOVE THIS <3


----------



## Arabelle

Screenshots from meteor shower in my town ^_^






with toadsworthy C:






And the ladies xD... 
Me, Snowwhite, Daiyuflower, and Karminny.

Thank you guys so much for being so patient for these screenshots.. 
We were literally standing there, dead silent, waiting for shooting stars to fall in the sky. hahaha.  It was fun night tho ^_^​


----------



## Candy83

DCB said:


> I did a small bit of landscaping around most of my villagers' houses. One of them, Colton, told me he was leaving, so I didn't do his.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Houses




_How_ do you get those pictures?


----------



## snowwhite

Aww they are so cute! Hahaha ❤


----------



## DCB

Candy83 said:


> _How_ do you get those pictures?



I did a Google Image search for each character and used this site to turn it into a design. Unfortunately, you can't download it straight to the game, so I had to then actually make the design myself in game. The site makes it very clear, though. {Basically, it's like a paint-by-numbers thing.}

There are other sites that allow you to download the design straight to the game. However, I like the above site because it allows you to crop pictures among other things. {My favorite feature is the ability to choose grid size, and it tells you what each size is used for.}


----------



## Karminny

LaBelleFleur said:


> I had a really fun night visiting for a train station upgrade, so I thought I'd share some pictures. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It was a peaceful day in Kawaii...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird that you can only fit three people on the town tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...until a war broke out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including this image solely for Karminny face-planted in the background.



UGH! You got that pic!?! I thought only I did -.-


----------



## jcnorn

I resetted my town today! So exciting!


My new map! I'm so much happier with this one!


I planted the big tree! It's soooo tiny compared to my old one. It will be so much fun seeing it grow!


Also found the perfect apple growing! A new native fruit (had cherries before) and the perfect apple looked like it was made out of a lil galaxy with stars! Sooo pretty! And I had to plant it almost instantly, going to be growing a lot of those!


----------



## scartwright

Don't you think the igloos looks so pretty at night?


----------



## jcnorn

I love the igloos!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## LaBelleFleur

Nunnafinga said:


> ~ snip ~



Hahaha that is too adorable. Goose, Master of Massage! xD

Some more pictures because why not.



Spoiler: Photo dump!















Best for last, of course.


----------



## xTurnip

'Bout to spam this thread with some cute screens. Prepare yourselves.

- - - Post Merge - - -


















I love my new town so much. I'm thinking that I can stick with it. My goal is a year.


----------



## jcnorn

First thing I did today was to get that downpayment sorted! I'm going to be getting my house tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since today is Valentine's Day, I have these pictures to show:






Kaylee loves boys, including Marshal.






Thanks a lot Kaylee! You turned StarFall's master chef into some crazy girl that loves boys.






And Penny too? All these girls love boys, all because of Kaylee and her obsession over boys!


----------



## Fairytale

lol.. the weirdest thing was that diva said that a flea was her biggest dream..  ;3

These are from the first few weeks:





Chilling with my friend~ i really like the camping spot;


----------



## scartwright

Fairytale said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. the weirdest thing was that diva said that a flea was her biggest dream..  ;3
> 
> These are from the first few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this camping place:



Omg I ADORE your camping spot. And maybe frogs just don't get fleas because of the lack of fur? Buy her a nice shearling coat and stick fleas in it. Walking lunch pack!


----------



## Vizionari

The breeze feels nice today, doesn't it?


----------



## jcnorn

Vizionari said:


> The breeze feels nice today, doesn't it?



Are those GOLDEN peaches? :O They are looking sooo pretty!


----------



## Verotten

I'm late now, but here's a Valentine's photo I did for my tumblr. x)
Photoshop settings courtesy of lanternflies, a bit of resizing and 'reduce noise' makes a heck of a difference.


----------



## Brain.Boy

This is the best that's happened to me in a while xD;


----------



## unintentional

Awh man, I wish I was able to move them so easily from the SD to my comp.

Loving all of these so far ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If Kaylee ruled the world, she would spread sweetness all over the world in a peaceful way. This means even the tarantulas, scorpions, and beetles should stop fighting.





















- - - Post Merge - - -











Late photos, but you can see how Kaylee feels when a male villager moves out of StarFall.


----------



## Mioki

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Awh man, I wish I was able to move them so easily from the SD to my comp.
> 
> Loving all of these so far ;w;



Get on the internet browser on the 3DS and email the screenshots to yourself! <:


----------



## toenuki

Oh lol love those!  
I don't have oone get... 

Will post once done resetting 5 kajillion times.


----------



## Vizionari

Let's just say I've been interrupted a few times before...










Rosie what have you dONE?!!






This is what happens when you don't have the patience to plot reset.






We got swag


----------



## skittlebee

I'm loving these so far XD


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 84258
This happened immediately after I shook a perfect apple tree.


----------



## pika62221




----------



## Arabelle

It's a little old, but these are screenshots from fireworks show in my town ^_^







Me & Seth Lios (mayor Chris from Beaumont)


----------



## toenuki

Hehe!


----------



## snapdragon

@xsophiex these are great! Your town looks amazing! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Verotten SO cute! Your mayor is adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Vizionari she just needs a coffee from The Roost!


----------



## Ettienne

So lonely...


Dancing makes it better!~


The igloo is so pretty at night... <3


Santa came to Rosewood!!


Made my crankies mad...my only escape is the river! D:


Happy birthday, Vic!


Beautiful aurora~


Rosewood's anniversary!


Sweetie...you don't have lips...


Really Whitney? The exteriors of your houses are exactly the same. ._.


I'm seeing double. @.@


Good versus evil?


Chillin' with Rolf.


I can be angry, too! >:C


My boyfriend spending time with me under a pretty half moon~ <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmmm...maybe this thing doesn't work.......


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 84325
> 
> View attachment 84326
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe this thing doesn't work.......



That's not really nice of you. Giving a deer a deer scare? That's cruel.


----------



## jcnorn

Me and Flurry are becoming better friends! Powderpuff!


----------



## Campy

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 84325
> 
> View attachment 84326
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe this thing doesn't work.......


Haha, I've given Deirdre a deer scare, too. Doesn't work on her, either. She actually put it up for sale at Re-Tail eventually, but I made sure she got it back by making her rebuy it. :')


----------



## Carina

Apollo and Papi are sleeping :3



villager meeting in my second town


just in the right moment


----------



## Karminny

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 84325
> 
> View attachment 84326
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe this thing doesn't work.......



that second pic is adorable! Maybe I should give Fauna a deer scare...


----------



## tumut

bump, i'm loving what I see so far.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Lilywood has a new lighthouse and I love to take pictures of it!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Apple2012 said:


> That's not really nice of you. Giving a deer a deer scare? That's cruel.



You think that's cruel?Check this out:



Ooops...looks like I left the door to the smoker open......


----------



## jcnorn

Finally got my first badge!


----------



## snapdragon

jcnorn said:


> View attachment 84379
> Me and Flurry are becoming better friends! Powderpuff!



Guh, Flurry is so dang adorable! xD


----------



## jcnorn

snapdragon said:


> Guh, Flurry is so dang adorable! xD



Isn't she? I love her so much <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cycling town villagers
------------------------



Moonlight hippos



This is the second voided Bluebear that's moved into one of my cycling towns in the past month or so.Poor thing's house is a wreck.



.....help......me...................!



Geez,my regular town Henry never dances while sitting on the dunny.


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## DCB

jvgsjeff said:


>



This was great! xD


----------



## P.K.

four days of plot resetting lobo and this is the best i could do and im tired and just want this wolf back

p.s. special thanks to bluewolf101 for letting me adopt him!


----------



## jcnorn

The campsite was finished and ceremonized! A second bridge will be next project 



And also found my very first gold rose ever! So excited! Need to figure out how to get more black roses now so I can have more goldens, so pretty!


----------



## lunathenia

jvgsjeff said:


>



bahahahhaa omg I actually laughed at this.... since wen were ogres marvelous. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Carina said:


> Apollo and Papi are sleeping :3
> View attachment 84391
> View attachment 84392
> 
> villager meeting in my second town
> View attachment 84393
> 
> just in the right moment
> View attachment 84394



Wait what is that clown?


----------



## FortlochResident




----------



## Dozer

Nunnafinga said:


> You think that's cruel?Check this out:
> 
> View attachment 84401
> 
> Ooops...looks like I left the door to the smoker open......




This is glorious.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Ami

Lol bumpy


----------



## Nunnafinga

Help!!Beardo is trying to make me be his love slave!!


----------



## scartwright

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 84600
> 
> View attachment 84602
> 
> Help!!Beardo is trying to make me be his love slave!!



But who could resist that glorious 'tache?


----------



## Nunnafinga

scartwright said:


> But who could resist that glorious 'tache?



Yeah...I'd have to agree that it's his best feature.It might even be better than Gaston's.


----------



## Ettienne

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah...I'd have to agree that it's his best feature.It might even be better than Gaston's.



Gaston's looks like the bat signal.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

These pictures may be old pictures, but I translated the game in Spanish a while ago. Here are what the humans say when I caught the Coelacanth, Stringfish, and the sea bass.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Oh gosh I have too many funny photos on my 3DS. Here are a few funny moments that happened.


----------



## PandaMasque

Apple2012 said:


>


omg, Spanish has cheesy rhymes! this one cracked me up! x0D


----------



## tumut

bumpppp


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PandaMasque said:


> omg, Spanish has cheesy rhymes! this one cracked me up! x0D



I didn't pay attention to that until now. Also, notice that some of the spanish words don't match the exact english phrases. _Ostras_ is spanish for _oysters_, as in the English version, the human never says "It's old, but it has charm."


----------



## candiedapples

I wish I had room in my town for Poppy!





Diana and I hanging out in the playground





The founding of my current town!


----------



## Gir

Celebrating my birthday in my two towns!









Spoiler: not a screenshot, but got some other AC friends as birthday gifts!


----------



## Vizionari

candiedapples said:


> I wish I had room in my town for Poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana and I hanging out in the playground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The founding of my current town!


Poppy is so cute and I recently just got her, so I hope you get room soon! <3


----------



## snapdragon

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 84600
> 
> View attachment 84602
> 
> Help!!Beardo is trying to make me be his love slave!!



EWWWW those sideburns, facial hair and creepy underlashes...RUN!


----------



## Nunnafinga

How to creep out a villager:






Uhhhh....sorry..............


----------



## Fairytale

Finally found a path I like:


----------



## P.K.

Found these two sneaking out in the middle of the night behind Tammy's house e . e


----------



## PlasmaPower

But you don't wear sleeves...


Because that dosen't make Rolf look like a pedophile...


I see where this is going...


By posting it on DeviantArt? STAWP!


----------



## snapdragon

P.K. said:


> Found these two sneaking out in the middle of the night behind Tammy's house e . e



Cuuuuuuute


----------



## scartwright

Makin' dat coffee for Benjamin.





Fish museum is starting to look impressive!





Party at the club! Er... by myself!..


----------



## estypest

Whee it's the flying football fish .. 






Gee I hope those flying football fish don't find me whilst I'm swimming about out here


----------



## rosabelle

was finally able to do this yesterday woop woop


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Down goes the snowball, and right into the ocean.



Spoiler: I like to have all three of my characters wear the same clothes too


----------



## Mayor B

Playing hide and seek with my bunnies ^-^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor B said:


> Playing hide and seek with my bunnies ^-^
> 
> View attachment 85106
> View attachment 85107







Playing hide and seek with my bun.....err......duckies.


----------



## Mayor B

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 85108
> 
> View attachment 85110
> 
> Playing hide and seek with my bun.....err......duckies.



Aw that is cute!


----------



## isa

Spring has come! My garden of tulips 


Coffe time!


I finally paid the Totem.


----------



## MayorDarryn

_"Isabelle, you're so cute."_​


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Random pics I posted on miiverse last year lel


----------



## bunn

​
Finally saw my town without the snow! :3


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Fairytale

Got 2 rainbows


----------



## Superrandomperson

TomoEGoto said:


> View attachment 4618
> 
> I found Gulliver the other day. Apparently he was looking for Ireland but landed up on my beach.
> Well, it beats trying to shoot him down from the sky and him ruining your orchard of peaches that you managed to find with the help of a villager.
> 
> Honestly though? I'm glad he's back to being a sailor now.



I got terrified and started screaming " OH MY GOD SOME DRUNK BIRD PASSED OUT ON MY BEACH" XD ahh good times


----------



## Fairytale

Just found Cookie sitting on a tree stump. Had to take a picture ^.^


----------



## Kyu

This is cute and sad at the same time.


----------



## jcnorn

Aww, that poor snowtyke! He should brag to everyone he should!


----------



## snapdragon

Kyu said:


> View attachment 85239
> This is cute and sad at the same time.



hahaha omg i laughed too hard at this i'm evil xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fairytale said:


> View attachment 85215
> 
> Just found Cookie sitting on a tree stump. Had to take a picture ^.^



aww she is just too cute, forgot about those big eyes! :3


----------



## jcnorn

My Dream Suite is finished! Now to decide if I should upload my almost completely empty town now or if I should wait until I got some more PWPs and more villagers that I enjoy, decisions decisions!


----------



## P.K.

Adopted Maple (my ultimate dreamie) and she really lives up to the title as she only took an hour and a half of plot resetting the the first to ever plot perfectly


----------



## Fairytale

I love it when they sit on the bench. My photo limit is reached so can't take screenshots anymore


----------



## Alienfish

Nunnafinga said:


> .



omg Felicity xD She knows her folk lol


----------



## tumut

boomp


----------



## Nunnafinga

Goodbye,Mr.Spock.You have lived long and prospered.


----------



## scartwright

Nunnafinga said:


> Goodbye,Mr.Spock.You have lived long and prospered.



A sad day indeed.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Biff states the obvious.


----------



## Vizionari

This happened on the start screen:












Oh, look who moved in (recently):


----------



## Fairytale

Sleepy Vesta!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here is Kaylee, and many different outfits of her:



Spoiler: Kaylee in four different outfits









Kaylee in her mayoral uniform.






Kaylee's spring and summer outfit.






Kaylee's fall and winter outfit.






And of course, Kaylee with her winter coat on.


----------



## duckvely

Spoiler: Pics


























I never knew you wanted to be as beautiful as someone who is you.





Weird flower that spawns when you plant a flower the same time as you villagers plant one too.









Also never knew villagers could talk to each other facing like that.


​


----------



## Gir

This was from my old town of Quanta






I reset since then, hopefully I'll be able to keep my house clean this time.


----------



## ellabella12345

ringpop said:


> This was from my old town of Quanta
> 
> View attachment 85392
> View attachment 85393
> View attachment 85394
> 
> 
> I reset since then, hopefully I'll be able to keep my house clean this time.



I never knew they actually leave if that happens! Woah...


----------



## Fairytale

First day at work ^.^





lol found Phoebe after 5 seconds, new record!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here are 11 pictures pertaining to my hotel idea. This may not be my current layout, but look at how nice they are:






Hotel room entry. Lamp is for lighting and for the desk.






The hotel room desk. Book represents hotel information.






A nice dining table in the room.






One view of the bedroom.






Here's another view. That's where you can watch TV.






The bathroom.






Full view #1. This shows the front area of the room.






Full view #2. This shows the entire bedroom and bathroom.






This is what it looks like outside the room.






Here's where you can wait as you get your room.






The front desk of the hotel.

I like hotels, but I prefer the more expensive ones.


----------



## Vizionari

It kind of is, actually. And why are you happy about that??! Just another excuse to pick a fight with Maple, eh?






Mint got sick :<






I won the Fishing Tourney in Starpass!


----------



## Mayor B

Mira deciding if she wants to own a rabbit..




But Mira you are a rabbit too lol


----------



## June

there are too many things going on here. lucky's talking about lolly and o'hare and ankha's on her way lookin like, "lucky you weren't supposed to _say_ that"


----------



## jcnorn

fukurodani said:


> http://i.imgur.com/QCr8gZ5.png
> 
> there are too many things going on here. lucky's talking about lolly and o'hare and ankha's on her way lookin like, "lucky you weren't supposed to _say_ that"



Haha! That picture <3 it's priceless


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

So I finally got some pics off my DS. They may be a little out of order, but here are some of them so far. I'll post more of them later.



Spoiler:  ACNL Shenanigans






Poor Deli's a little lacking in the observational skills. Those gold ores were laying just north of his house.

Nothing like a rainy day to be morose by Clay's gravesite.

Out of context, it's not that funny- but in context, it's kind of amusing.

Well, of course. I created your namesake. I have the theory that you're telepathically connected.


This happened right after Erik and Victoria had their conversation. Needless to say, it was great timing.



(Ignore that last attachment. I don't know how it showed up there.)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Assorted villager houses:


----------



## Arabelle

Mayor B said:


> Mira deciding if she wants to own a rabbit..
> View attachment 85622
> View attachment 85623
> View attachment 85624
> 
> But Mira you are a rabbit too lol



I had similar conversation with Muffy before.  When I told her to pick sheep, she said something like "hmm but aren't they handful..?" xD


----------



## jcnorn

Flurry just keeps melting my heart <3




I'm going to be a hero!


----------



## Gir

Becky asked to visit my house and on the way there I saw Marina sleeping on a stump


----------



## June

_random dream town hopping: room with a view. _





today i learned: o'hare has rly good music taste 
10/10 would recommend​
also it just hit me. miku. 
techno/j-pop. miku = techno/j-pop?? 
_o'hare is miku._


----------



## jvgsjeff

My annual transformation into Mohawk McClover (for St. Patrick's Day):


----------



## MayorDarryn

_"Uhhh.. Thanks..? Zucker.._






_".. Twice in the same day.."_​


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Just going to post a few more now...



Spoiler:  More of Labryth's history...




Back in the early days of Labryth. This was the first coelacanth I ever caught. Needless to say- I was hyped.

I'm a little disturbed.

This face has some of the most hilarious expressions. One you get over its derpiness or cover it with a beak, it's well worth it.

Like the coelacanth, this was my first scorpion- but what makes this one for me is the fact that Earth was blinking during this. It's as if she's bored, or strangely impressed.

Victoria's quotes are so very magical.

Come on. I can tell- they're totally scheming over there.

I think I broke it. Or nature broke it. Either way, it's a red dragonfly, and I found it with its tail facing diagonally rather than horizontally. Needless to say, I was confused.

And this is why you don't set up your campsite after a night out with friends.


Holiday parties on the island which I crashed unintentionally. I didn't know I was supposed to show up in costume.

More contextual stuff. Erik decides to scare Krystal on her first day in Labryth.




Fireworks show in Prophecyseeker's town of Ylisse along Seeks herself and Oliveblossom- both members of the Warrior Cats Forums. One of the funnest moments I've ever experienced in my AC life.


----------



## Souji

Peaceful night in Bismark, this was actually from October haha






Whitney definetly knows what's up


----------



## Nunnafinga

Diana's house


----------



## Souji

The sky was pretty today ! (snagged this from my tumblr, so the sizing is different than normally !)


----------



## jcnorn

Shampoodle is finally being built in my town! Here comes the weird hairdos!



DJ KK was playing on Club LOL so decided to wiggle my bum for him for a bit tonight. I have missed this club! Took forever to open it felt like 



Flurry decided she wanted to have a playdate, so I invited her over to my house and we had a very intense game of mahjong!


----------



## Trickilicky

Sleeping it off on a bench with Genji


----------



## tumut

Doc is an ass man, rip doc, he moved and sent me his photo as a keepsake  ... I miss having a lazy


----------



## daniduckyface

Trickilicky said:


> Sleeping it off on a bench with Genji
> 
> View attachment 86073



Wow that is a really nice shot..i will be checking out your DA sometime


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

More photo dumps of Labryth and my general AC shenanigans.



Spoiler:  You get the idea.




What.

Decided to have a little fun while plot resetting. Not the best name joke, but since then, I've liked to think of Porter as that guy who says stuff like 'get the thing' and all that.

Man, Krystal... you scary.

I decided to sit through one of Kap'n's songs one day, and this line came up. Considering that I have a friend who I rarely see any more, this was so very heartwarming for me.

Considering how many mittens are dropped in Labryth... ew.

Do what you want 'cause a pirate is free?

Looks like Caroline's been playing around with the river glitch too.

I see what you did there.


Just a few minutes after I cut down a tree to make that stump, I saw Mallary sitting on it- who, I need to say, looks completely adorable when asleep. Then she lost the roses that were, you know... _right there._

Earth has never seen a fridge before.

Best island experience _ever_. Olivia was right.


----------



## Foxxie

Just thought I would pop these on here   We finally managed to get a fourth DS in the house, so our entire family could get together!

We went to watch K.K. Slider sing some Saturday night acoustics 
(Me, my husband, our youngest son and our eldest son)


We caught a boat to the island 


And we played some games (it was magically daytime again!) 


Then I paid a visit to my good pal Resetti, who was singing and dancing


----------



## Nunnafinga

The much maligned Jambette pays a visit to the mayor's house.




Two tons o' fun.


----------



## snapdragon

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> More photo dumps of Labryth and my general AC shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  You get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86136
> What.
> View attachment 86137
> Decided to have a little fun while plot resetting. Not the best name joke, but since then, I've liked to think of Porter as that guy who says stuff like 'get the thing' and all that.
> View attachment 86138
> Man, Krystal... you scary.
> View attachment 86139
> I decided to sit through one of Kap'n's songs one day, and this line came up. Considering that I have a friend who I rarely see any more, this was so very heartwarming for me.
> View attachment 86140
> Considering how many mittens are dropped in Labryth... ew.
> View attachment 86141
> Do what you want 'cause a pirate is free?
> View attachment 86145
> Looks like Caroline's been playing around with the river glitch too.
> View attachment 86142
> I see what you did there.
> View attachment 86143
> View attachment 86144
> Just a few minutes after I cut down a tree to make that stump, I saw Mallary sitting on it- who, I need to say, looks completely adorable when asleep. Then she lost the roses that were, you know... _right there._
> View attachment 86146
> Earth has never seen a fridge before.
> View attachment 86147
> Best island experience _ever_. Olivia was right.



(Just have to say that your signature is AWESOME)


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is what happens when boredom strikes in a cycling town...you trap a bunch of villagers on a bridge.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

snapdragon said:


> (Just have to say that your signature is AWESOME)



Thank you, Snap! If you don't mind me saying, I love yours too. The art's pretty charming.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Fun fact: If you throw beans at villagers, their eyes will change to the shocked expression.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Molly's birthday with gal pal Mallary


Joey admiring his own awesomeness



Yeah....I need to be more selective when choosing a nickname......


----------



## Trickilicky

daniduckyface said:


> Wow that is a really nice shot..i will be checking out your DA sometime



Only just saw this, ty very much! Hope you have a good time if you visit, I'll come haunt your town next time I'm in the suite )


----------



## daniduckyface

Trickilicky said:


> Only just saw this, ty very much! Hope you have a good time if you visit, I'll come haunt your town next time I'm in the suite )



Haha my town is still a huge WIP but feel free to critique it. I will update it when i get home and i clear my crap up lol. debating if the new orchard location was a good idea or not


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Spoiler:  Photo Dump the fourth




From serene...

To trying to kill another visitor to the island.


I gave Erik that as a joke. He loved it. I guess deer scares are like horror movies to deer?

...But apple strudel already has fruit in it...

The Magical Faces of Earth: The Sequel. (Notice how you can see Earth's mouth beneath my beak. Oops.)

So this showed up in the Able Sisters once. Having just played _Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story_...

I decided to embrace my inner Fawful.

Mallary is now my favourite villager.

...Actually, forget about what I just said.

I love Kapp'n. The fellow knows how to cheer me up when I'm feeling kind of down due to my lack of motivation. 

Birthday buds!


The bustling trade of MPV Tees was one that blighted Labryth for a while. It was kind of funny starting off, though.

There was a time when my town's clothing was divided between Shep (I believe) and some other shirt- probably the duck design- and Deli's Blue Diamond Tee. As you can see... I chose Team Deli.

Then Shep defected to Team Deli and the war was over.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Spoiler:  Photo Dump the fourth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86403
> From serene...
> View attachment 86405
> To trying to kill another visitor to the island.
> View attachment 86406
> View attachment 86407
> I gave Erik that as a joke. He loved it. I guess deer scares are like horror movies to deer?
> View attachment 86408
> ...But apple strudel already has fruit in it...
> View attachment 86409
> The Magical Faces of Earth: The Sequel. (Notice how you can see Earth's mouth beneath my beak. Oops.)
> View attachment 86410
> So this showed up in the Able Sisters once. Having just played _Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story_...
> View attachment 86411
> I decided to embrace my inner Fawful.
> View attachment 86412
> Mallary is now my favourite villager.
> View attachment 86413
> ...Actually, forget about what I just said.
> View attachment 86414
> I love Kapp'n. The fellow knows how to cheer me up when I'm feeling kind of down due to my lack of motivation.
> View attachment 86415
> Birthday buds!
> View attachment 86416
> View attachment 86417
> The bustling trade of MPV Tees was one that blighted Labryth for a while. It was kind of funny starting off, though.
> View attachment 86418
> There was a time when my team's clothing was divided between Shep (I believe) and some other shirt- probably the duck design- and Deli's Blue Diamond Tee. As you can see... I chose Team Deli.
> 
> Then Shep defected to Team Deli and the war was over.



Ahh I love that Mario and Luigi RPG ❤  I got it for my birthday in 2010 and still play it to this day!  I finished it forever ago but it brings back so many nostalgic memories!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

MadisonCrossing said:


> Ahh I love that Mario and Luigi RPG ❤  I got it for my birthday in 2010 and still play it to this day!  I finished it forever ago but it brings back so many nostalgic memories!



Agreed! I got it last year, I believe, and I still stand by my claim that it's one of the best games I've played in a long time (though that may just be part of my love for RPGs). I still pick it up just to run through the final boss again.


----------



## FancyThat

Some new photos from my main town :3

Found this today, first tree like it since I started my game ^^. It may have been there a while and I just didn't notice.









Thanks Mira..
























I do love Rosie


----------



## Vizionari

This was from a few weeks ago, but...












Thanks a lot, Caroline.


----------



## Seth Lios

Spoiler: Random old pics





I finally found a use for this fence. However, Katie's quite the escape artist, so my effort was in vain...



Snake knows me well.



I gave Blanche a deluxe range without thinking. I'm now horrified by the implications.



No comment.



I wonder if that phrase offends him...



The "perfect" snowfamily.



I can't properly express just how satisfying this was.



She's less than half your size. I'm sure you'll be fine, Charlise.



...How did I get up here?



I don't really think this is the best part of the year to do that...



Apparently, Gladys is easily impressed.


----------



## PlasmaPower

But you don't wear boots...

There's a void up in her skirt...

That shirt looks nice on her. I wish she kept it on...

His crush on Whitney is ironic because wolves eat chickens.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Spoiler:  Even more Labrythan shenanigans. You can tell I love saving pics, can't you?




What even.

*strokes moustache like an evil genius*


He's here... right now. ASK HIM.

And now I've filled my quota for obligatory toilet posts. I'm a little more concerned, though, as to why she had a men's toilet. Perhaps for whenever Vladimir might visit, considering the love triangle that seems to be going on between him, Portia and Mallary?

_Oh noes!_ A plastic skeleton in a closet! My worst nightmare! *faints*

No, really. What is it?

Wait... this was figured after a location in one of my stories, so does that mean... *gasps* Deli is from the future, and he's a fan of mine!

And this is why I only get my crankies from other towns.

Um... Kyle? You might want to keep your voice down. Y'know, he's _right there._

How does I physics? (seriously, check out the leaf. Levitating _and_ clipping through Krystal's hand.)


Go home, Deli. You've had a bit too much to drink.


And now I creep you out, Erik. Call it revenge for earlier. *laughs manially*


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Vizionari said:


> This was from a few weeks ago, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, Caroline.



This made me laugh so hard haha!


----------



## tumut

The dirty screenshot thread should be stickied imo.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Seth Lios said:


> Spoiler: Random old pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86574
> 
> The "perfect" snowfamily.
> 
> View attachment 86573
> 
> I can't properly express just how satisfying this was.
> 
> View attachment 86570
> 
> I don't really think this is the best part of the year to do that...
> 
> View attachment 86579
> 
> Apparently, Gladys is easily impressed.



these are amaaazing



Spoiler






I've had some pretty fantastic luck with my island's weather and stuff.



Got Aurora moved in from the camp to stay for a bit, because best penguin. Also, best surprised expression.




I just like the expressions on these.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> View attachment 86616



I love how the position of Erik and yourself in this photo makes it look like you've got snot dripping out of your nose.


----------



## Ettienne

This didn't happen last year! So sweet. <3



Damn right, it ain't. He probably reads them and seals them back again anyways.




Cutest conversation--ever!



Dancin' with Pave on Festivale!


I just barely avoided this. Poor puppy...



My town just got disturbingly creepy... o.o


Having coffee with Digby! But no matter how early you leave before him, no matter how fast you run, he'll make it back to the HH Showcase before you do...


----------



## Chenix

My Onett Town Theme! (It's almost done)


----------



## MayorDarryn

". . ."





*SINNING INTENSIFIES*​


----------



## NuttyS

I love it when they are bad at hide and seek.


----------



## Nunnafinga

NuttyS said:


> I love it when they are bad at hide and seek.









Yeah,and it's funny that they always seem so shocked when you find them.Heh...my ducks always hide behind the sphinx too....must be an aquatic bird thing.


----------



## NuttyS

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,and it's funny that they always seem so shocked when you find them.Heh...my ducks always hide behind the sphinx too....must be an aquatic bird thing.


Them being shocked makes me laugh as much as them not really being hidden. So silly!

Chadder likes to hide behind the sphinx too, while Soleil always hides behind a tree on the beach - every time!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

LambdaDelta said:


> these are amaaazing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86991
> View attachment 86992
> 
> I've had some pretty fantastic luck with my island's weather and stuff.
> 
> View attachment 86993
> 
> Got Aurora moved in from the camp to stay for a bit, because best penguin. Also, best surprised expression.
> 
> View attachment 86994
> View attachment 86995
> 
> I just like the expressions on these.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the position of Erik and yourself in this photo makes it look like you've got snot dripping out of your nose.



Good eye, but now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Kendai

Decided to make a custom dress in celebration of the day- well, now yesterday, but hush. I'm time traveling.

When I figure out how to upload QR codes that just aren't a single panel, because my computer no longer comes with an SD card reader, I'll be happy to share with anyone who wants it.


----------



## NuttyS

Well there goes my money saving idea..


----------



## ChaosKitten

This is every kind of wrong I can think of, LOL.


----------



## Campy

ChaosKitten said:


> This is every kind of wrong I can think of, LOL.


I've seen this conversation so many times and I still giggle every time I see a picture of it. I'm willing to bet the translators never thought of this possible combination when they wrote the dialogue. :')


... Or maybe they did and spent hours gigglesnorting over it, themselves.


----------



## NuttyS

Campy said:


> I've seen this conversation so many times and I still giggle every time I see a picture of it.


Same here! I think banana is the funniest one I've seen though. So bad, it's hilarious.


I knew the jocks weren't so tough!







Sauna dreams always make me groan, but this one was just ridiculous! Canoeing?!


----------



## Tap Dancer

NuttyS said:


> Same here! I think banana is the funniest one I've seen though. So bad, it's hilarious.



I know where that "used banana" has been, thank you. I want no part of it! LOL


----------



## NuttyS

Tap Dancer said:


> I know where that "used banana" has been, thank you. I want no part of it! LOL


I just snorted drink out of my nose, thanks so much


----------



## Nunnafinga

Weird Hazel


----------



## Nunnafinga

See what happens when you lose hide and seek to the koalas?They make you dance the funky chicken in front of 'em.



A ducky birthday party.



When I had Francine in my cycling town,she had a life-sized,stuffed Bubbles the peppy hippo in her house.Hmmm...I don't remember seeing that for sale at Re-Tail.


----------



## Candy83

*In 'Applewin'…*

*Pictures from Applewin*

_Among these pics:_ Celebrating the February 27 birthday of Peppy cat *Rosie* and some risk-free adventures with Jock duck *Scoot*.





















​


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Dream Muffy. I miss her now...


Why would you _not_ buy extra? Labryth be crazy, bud.

Wait. Muffy's a vampire?

Go home, Kyle. Just... go home before something terrible happens.

Correct me if you're wrong, but aren't you wearing that already, Shep?

Well. It looks like Victoria's awkward cousin has also decided to join the game of Hide and Seek.

I took this last New Years and later realised that Flip appeared to be staring at my hat.

HYPER! TOO MUCH SUGAR!

Midnight Earth strikes again. Seriously, this was how I was dressed until the next morning.

Welcome back to the Thinkery. Here, we learn... well, how to think. Believe me, it's a lot more of a complicated process than you think. 

Monkey party!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Amelia's never heard of the five second rule.


You didn't answer my question Bob, how did you know I was carrying what you want?


DAMMIT WHITNEY, YOU KNOW THAT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD ON YOU!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eeww....no thanks.I think I'd rather have the full Jambette treatment......



I recently reunited Gaston with his long lost daughter Mira.


----------



## P.K.

Began landscaping and my pond area is still a wip


----------



## Ettienne

P.K. said:


> Began landscaping and my pond area is still a wip



Looks pretty! I'm such a scared-y cat. I'll never get the guts to landscape. >.<


----------



## Mentagon

I then proceeded to walk around town in the longest, most drawn out fashion possible. (For the uninformed, that's Punchy's house right next to him)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

View attachment 88113

Really...how creative is that? Also, aren't you insulting your male counterpart by saying that? Lastly, wasn't the idiom busted by the Mythbusters?



View attachment 88148

And after a 2 or 3 hour rain, during which everyone was complaining, I have a double rainbow!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I don't care how many times this happens in the game, I always get a kick out of it









And here we just have Stitches spreading his adorableness to other villagers. Joey also has the same shirt on


----------



## NuttyS

Grim Sleeper said:


> View attachment 88043
> I then proceeded to walk around town in the longest, most drawn out fashion possible. (For the uninformed, that's Punchy's house right next to him)


I never know whether to laugh or groan when they do that!
Zucker did the "I can't get home from here" bit a few weeks ago -
We started on my (old) middle bridge





Walked a little way.. (bridge is in the top right of the pic!)





To his house!


----------



## jvgsjeff

More than you know...


----------



## PlasmaPower

Um Amelia, he's right over there...


Bob is the devil.


...


Criticism drives Ken to suicide.


I'd rather the boat flip over than stay on this island for another second!


K.K. Slider is gender confused.


Oh my...


Yes you are.


----------



## Peebers

Chadder has.. a very interesting hobby.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've been overhauling my town Stilton.I finally had the chance to get some screenshots of all five of my koalas together along with a shot of two of my non-koalas Fauna and Whitney.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Rude tbh





Yes, yes it is.


----------



## kyrynbunni

I don't even like Clay but this really made me feel bad for telling him to move. ;w;


I would be more happy about Stitches.... If he hadn't moved in on the middle of the path. OAO

In my defense, I didn't expect Stitches to randomly move in since I already had 9 villagers... I guess my village didn't enjoy not having a Lazy person. 



Stitches is a mean old bear. ;w;


Anabelle was supposed to be cycling fodder to get Ruby back.... But she's far too adorable when she's sad and I can't let her go now. OAO Off to the second town she goes~ :3


I feel you, Julian. I feel you.


----------



## Snowtyke

Fresh start 


Uh...


----------



## matt

> View attachment 88579
> Uh...


Why isNT that in the dirty screenshots thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -



THATS IT YOUR FIRED


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Casster

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 88592
> View attachment 88593
> View attachment 88594
> View attachment 88595
> View attachment 88596
> View attachment 88597
> View attachment 88598



No one LAUGHS LIKE GASTON! ...i think


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

This seem like it might offend somebody, if it weren't for the fact that he always uses the word "happy" like that:

View attachment 88628


----------



## Peebers

ChaotixRocker said:


> This seem like it might offend somebody, if it weren't for the fact that he always uses the word "happy" like that:
> 
> View attachment 88628



Leif always scared me. Sloths always scared me. But Leif talks like that, so I'm more scared of Leif. 

But no, the way he talk seems scary ; _ ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ayyyeee! Got all the villagers pictures!!  *wipes proud and happy tear*


----------



## Officer Berri

The best way to wake up Gulliver:













Colton. Colton no. People will say things.


----------



## davroslek

Snowtyke said:


> View attachment 88578
> Fresh start
> 
> View attachment 88579
> Uh...


That's an awesome group of starter villagers you have!


----------



## MagicalCat590

These are kinda old, but they're only from like a week ago. I feel like I need to start taking more of these. Anyway, enjoy. 

I asked to go to someone's town to get signatures and fruit cause I figured, hey two birds, one stone. Chief said this to me while I was there.





This what happened after I returned a lost item to Charlise.





And here is my new side character Iris that I just added today.


----------



## Vizionari

Why would you do that?





Uh...


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Vizionari said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...



Did it turn out to be theirs?



View attachment 88767


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

April Fool's Day was yesterday... I spent all of lunch at school playing this and figuring out which one was Blanca... Turned out to be worth it. :3



Oh, the reason why Julian isn't in any of these is because he just moved in today. Just letting you know. :3
Also, I am fully aware of Chief's catchphrase. I gave him it just to see the outcome, and looking at it now, I kind of regret it. XD


----------



## isa

I love the cherry blossom! The towns are very beautiful.


----------



## P.K.

Been doing major landscaping with my town so here's a before and after of my zen area


----------



## Nunnafinga

Frogs
------






Sorry,kid....I'm not into interspecies relationships...


----------



## tumut

Spoiler



Dancing with my kitties
Has no legs...


Goddamn I love Rudy.


----------



## RebeccaShay

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Plum Pudding

An old one but a good one, Amelia's best metaphor:


----------



## aleshapie

Found this on Tumblr and just HAD to share!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

aleshapie said:


> Found this on Tumblr and just HAD to share!



I totally agree with Pascal on that one! ; o ;


----------



## Chenix

Don't question it. Accept it.


----------



## kyrynbunni

Vesta is really, really, really creepy and off putting sometimes. ;w;
No concern for the mayor who just fell in a hole? D:


I really hadn't noticed that, Coco.



They're so cute. Oh my god. owo
Just Ruby's face when Carmen won't let her keep the clothes. :v


----------



## RebeccaShay




----------



## kyrynbunni

I've been playing this game since its release but I never noticed until now that Phyllis glares at you if you use the glee emotion in front of her.


----------



## Vizionari

Aww, they're so cute together <3


----------



## SwoodGrommet

Anchovy's face says it all tbh













O'Hare has a secret musical gyroid army? I think so.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cow and sheep


Pssst....Eloise!I'll give you a ton of bells if you whack that stupid rabbit with your net.........


----------



## Fizzii




----------



## Fernweh

Sleeping Deirdree :]
I really like it when my villager sit on stumps ^^


----------



## Fernweh




----------



## isa

I finished the kitchen for my extra villager.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Fernweh said:


> View attachment 89659
> Sleeping Deirdree :]
> I really like it when my villager sit on stumps ^^









Me too.


----------



## Vizionari

SwoodGrommet said:


> Anchovy's face says it all tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'Hare has a secret musical gyroid army? I think so.



That just makes me want O'Hare more x3


----------



## P.K.

Bunny tree


----------



## kyrynbunni

I think I'm looking at one, Coco.



I swear to god, every time my villagers talk, one walks away crying.
Why can't we all be friends? ;w;


----------



## Astro Cake

The main room of my mayor's house.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Astro Cake said:


> The main room of my mayor's house.



I love this it's so beautiful


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,yeah baby.....gimme some mo' o' dat beak........


Of course,Tutu...I'd buy anything that has your butt print on it.



I'm sensing a theme here.....


----------



## jvgsjeff

Daisy's new house. She just moved in yesterday.





Enjoying a cup of coffee in the park. Good thing it has a lid, or I'd be getting lots of cherry blossoms in it.


----------



## Maruchan

Conversation between villagers is a very, very rare sight to me.
So I was rather excited to witness one last night. <3

*"Concerning Lunch"*

THAT FACE OH TANGY....lol


----------



## jcnorn

Tangy is really milking it! Haha XD So cute <3


----------



## Zulehan

Tangy is not satisfied unless your compliment includes plenty of detail.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

*@Nunnafinga:* Wow...everybody seems to be needing to "go", I guess...

*@Maruchan:* C'om, Tangy, you can milk more!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! I forgot I wanted to post a cute picture of me and Fang together chilling on a bench. I just wish they'd let us interact while talking, I mean more detailed and such than normal.

View attachment 90153


----------



## Snowtyke

He's so cute! 






Try and find the villager in this picture...


----------



## Ettienne

Happy St. Patrick's Day--er, Night!


In other words, I'm safe if I don't move in with you. ._.


FOREVAAAAAH!


I don't like the feeling of this...



So cute when they fall asleep standing up. <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

If Marshal had a sitcom,this would be the intro.


Hell hath no fury like a peppy blue cat scorned.....



My mayor and the town's villagers were forced to confront Peanut about her flea addiction during a long and 
painful intervention.


----------



## Verotten

I went on a major photo editing spree for my Tumblr today, here are a couple of my favs:




*weird how it's made them all different sizes, is that a 'file size too large' thing?*

The blog is called Gizmocrossing, I'm Ferotton on Tumblr if anyone's interested.


----------



## P.K.

Verotten said:


> I went on a major photo editing spree for my Tumblr today, here are a couple of my favs:
> 
> View attachment 90446View attachment 90449
> View attachment 90448View attachment 90447
> 
> *weird how it's made them all different sizes, is that a 'file size too large' thing?*
> 
> The blog is called Gizmocrossing, I'm Ferotton on Tumblr if anyone's interested.



Those screenshots are lovely! o:

How do you even do the abyss glitch? Most of the guides I find always the op deleted so I can't read them OTL


----------



## rosabelle

P.K. said:


> Those screenshots are lovely! o:
> 
> How do you even do the abyss glitch? Most of the guides I find always the op deleted so I can't read them OTL



I don't know if you've seen this but here. This one really helped me figure out the abyss glitch!


----------



## P.K.

rosabelle said:


> I don't know if you've seen this but here. This one really helped me figure out the abyss glitch!



Thank you so much! I finally managed to do it!


----------



## Khaelis

Admiring my Lugia mugshot painting I made. Its also Ecruteak's flag! Ignore the really empty room.. I did reset of my town a week ago after all!

View attachment 90604

Trying to catch myself a rare Balloon bug. I was successful, but the spoils landed on my secret beach! I don't own a wetsuit yet.

View attachment 90605

I found myself my first ever four-leaf clover in Ecruteak! I'm proudly wearing it on my head right now. : )

View attachment 90606


----------



## Ettienne

Khaelis said:


> Admiring my Lugia mugshot painting I made. Its also Ecruteak's flag! Ignore the really empty room.. I did reset of my town a week ago after all!
> 
> View attachment 90604
> 
> Trying to catch myself a rare Balloon bug. I was successful, but the spoils landed on my secret beach! I don't own a wetsuit yet.
> 
> View attachment 90605
> 
> I found myself my first ever four-leaf clover in Ecruteak! I'm proudly wearing it on my head right now. : )
> 
> View attachment 90606



Congrats on the lucky clover! Been over a year in my town and I've yet to find one. >.<


----------



## Khaelis

Ettienne said:


> Congrats on the lucky clover! Been over a year in my town and I've yet to find one. >.<



Yeah, its nice to finally get another one. The last ones I found were in my first ever town, when ACNL was released in North America and I got three of them over the course of 2 months. Unfortunately that town was lost due to save data corruption. Haven't gotten or seen many of them since then. Until today that is. XD


----------



## Vizionari

I imagined the museum would have a little kids' area with activities to do, so I made one in one of the exhibit rooms. I'm pretty proud of this room ^^






The new neighborhood fountain 






Uhm, I don't think so.






But Molly, you're a duck.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice kids room  i like it.

molly is such a derp, but one of the cuter villager imo.


----------



## Velarniel

Hit my first million bells! 

I also spent the afternoon/evening with a close friend. He's adorkable 



PS: Where do you upload your images for them to be such high quality?


----------



## Khaelis

Velarniel said:


> PS: Where do you upload your images for them to be such high quality?



Are you using the forum uploader or a site uploader such as tinypic or imgur? Sometimes they can reduce the quality of an image.

It could also be your 3DS system because of age, possibly.


----------



## Ettienne

Velarniel said:


> PS: Where do you upload your images for them to be such high quality?



The best quality photos are uploaded through Miiverse. But I, personally, don't use it.


----------



## Ettienne

DOUBLE POST. MY BAD, YA'LL.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

I just post my pictures directly from my 3DS.


----------



## Vizionari

Velarniel said:


> PS: Where do you upload your images for them to be such high quality?



I upload them through Miiverse. I used to always screenshot everything with just the 3DS camera, but then my picture storage got full and I've been too lazy to delete pics since then  So I just go to Miiverse and post from there.


----------



## Khaelis

Chilling with Skye in her home. Working on 'giving' her the Alpine set for her room. Trying to catch her inside her home so I can make her replace her Minimalist Sofa with an Alpine bed.

View attachment 90830

Doing the diving trick to get some PWPs and after about an hour, Quillson decided to be a champ and request a really good one -- the Police Station!

View attachment 90831

Classic Police Station has been paid off! I'll be seeing Booker tomorrow morning! Love that adorable Pug. He's a champ.

View attachment 90832

"Perhaps jumping into the ocean at this time of night was a bad idea.. Naaaawwww! In I go!"

View attachment 90833


----------



## Arabelle

First time I saw two villagers sitting on the same bench.. it was so cute <3







Spoiler: more screenshots


----------



## Velarniel

Khaelis said:


> Are you using the forum uploader or a site uploader such as tinypic or imgur? Sometimes they can reduce the quality of an image.
> 
> It could also be your 3DS system because of age, possibly.



I uploaded mine to Facebook and then saved them to my computer


----------



## Khaelis

Velarniel said:


> I uploaded mine to Facebook and then saved them to my computer



Yeah, that would do it. Uploading an image and downloading an image decreases the quality of the image a little, especially with smaller images.


----------



## Prismi




----------



## Ettienne

Prismi said:


> View attachment 91013View attachment 91014View attachment 91015



How pretty! My favorite's the first picture. Wherever did you find those clustered stepping stones? Or did you make them? Unique and very cute!


----------



## Snowtyke

This was surprisingly easy to do to be honest 






I don't know if I regret this or not...


----------



## Velarniel

Yay 



Cuuuuute!


----------



## peppy villager

In love with this picture ^.^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Benched
---------


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's Rudy moments after informing me that he had just become a member of Slytherin House.There'll be no dark magic in this town,mister.........!



Graham recently got a job fixing computers for Geek Squad.He's a natural.



The rarely seen red train.


----------



## isa

Nice waxing moon


----------



## kikiiii

i think im intruding


----------



## Bubblegum K.K

Ive got some pics from my new town, but my computer won't let me upload them


----------



## Vizionari

You're pretty bad at this, Ruby.


----------



## MittensDaFourth

Thought this was funny just for the fact that it's a reference to a meme. And because Del keeps coming to me with his problems.


----------



## Aeryka

Some of my screenshots I thought were cute: 
Imitating a butterfly~








Camp time~




Diving off a cliff~




Speech time with Julian~


----------



## NyanLolita23

Here's a few from my old town, and my new town!



Spoiler: Hellsing




Gotta love tripping, and days Katrina isn't in town so you don't stop T___T


First time I actually got to see cherry blossoms in game.  I was super happy!


Kitty is my spirit animal.


Sure Isabelle.  Sure.


A pathway I found.  I dunno, I actually liked it a lot.





Spoiler: Mossdeep




My scrub shack


I made a thing.  I have the QR code if anyone wants the Mitakihara uniform!


Just chilling with my favorite doggy secretary.  She really needs to take a break.  We need an option to give her days off or something.


----------



## StrawberryCream

Just a few images from my town over the past month.

I love Diana's house. It's by far one of my favourite villager houses in the game, and the music in the background makes the scene even more relaxing.




Another one of Diana. I can agree with her on this. The smell of new books are very nice. Before this she was talking about a new book she is reading: How To Smirk In 3 Days.




This is when Zucker tried to rip me off with a piece of furniture.. twice in a row. He sells me a load of tat and expects me to buy it for his extortionate prices.


----------



## Fairytale

My first ceremony in my new town, Lilywood. I'm breeding hybrids.





My first badge, got the silver bell badge right after.





My first perfect apple tree, with some ugly decoration 





The first villager that moved in. Ken. He's alright.





My screenshots are kinda boring, but I just wanted to share them.


----------



## Millefeui

Not a funny or clever screenshot, but probably my happiest ACNL moment so far


----------



## witchy

new look! ^__^





whitney just moved in from a cycle town and she looks happy to dance!





more dancing, this time with fauna!


----------



## Khaelis

View attachment 92136

Behold the glory that is the YELLOW BENCH!


----------



## Mentagon

Laid down my first path! Took this picture a few days ago and I planted a few more flowers since then, but I think it looks nice.


----------



## Story

I meant to share this earlier.
Check out this glitch that happened last year.





Flora, get down from there!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Story said:


> I meant to share this earlier.
> Check out this glitch that happened last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flora, get down from there!



What a gyp! Flora couldn't fly when I had her.

- - - Post Merge - - -







C'mon,guys....you gotta try harder than that............


----------



## Bon Bonne

net glitch adventures






aww, you're welcome. :'>


----------



## hayleyblack2u71

Bon Bonne said:


> net glitch adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww, you're welcome. :'>


They're really cute cx


----------



## Ramza

Dream towns are weird


----------



## BabyBianca

Love you Pietro​


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 92383

PANDAS R LIFE


----------



## Fairytale

I've been ignoring Tucker for a few days now, so I tried to talk.





Wow, thanks.. I thought it was mean, so I 'bullied' him back. I grabbed my net.. and I hit him









I actually felt kinda bad for him, he didn't do anything wrong. I got a bit carried away. So I hit him AGAIN.





This time, I really felt bad. So I stoped, and gave him my lovely table.  I'm being nice now.





...

I was sleeping, in the middle of the night, when suddently Rizzo sneaked into my house. I think he stole something, it was creepy.


----------



## tumut

Fairytale said:


> I've been ignoring Tucker for a few days now, so I tried to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks.. I thought it was mean, so I 'bullied' him back. I grabbed my net.. and I hit him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually felt kinda bad for him, he didn't do anything wrong. I got a bit carried away. So I hit him AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, I really felt bad. So I stoped, and gave him my lovely table.  he's being nice now.


Tucker is adorable. You should feel sorry.


----------



## Fairytale

Skyhook said:


> Tucker is adorable. You should feel sorry.



I do. I hope he forgives me one day.


----------



## cannolis

I love my baby Charlise. 






These two look so adorable sitting together, I've only ever seen one villager on a bench at a time, so this was rare for me.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Fairytale said:


> I've been ignoring Tucker for a few days now, so I tried to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks.. I thought it was mean, so I 'bullied' him back. I grabbed my net.. and I hit him



I love how you don't take into account that Hans made Tucker depressed, which is why he said that to you.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K

Welp, I finally figured out a way to post my screenshots! I apologize in advance for the bad quality. Enjoy!

My even newer town! I reset because of a certain hippo... Bubbles...
And... My phone won't let me post any more, sadly.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Me and my pal Curt.


I forgot I had someone supposed to move in, but I forgot to plot reset.  Luckily they ended up in one of the designated areas, just one space off the previous villager.


After almost 3 years, I finally decided on a spot for the reset center.  I hadn't built it because I couldn't decide where.  I didn't want to put in the landscaping or on a path in case I wanted to change those.  I didn't want to put it in a field because there'd be a hole in the flowers.  I decided behind retail.  I thought when Isabelle would show me, retail would dissappear so I could see the spot.  Like when the camera pans up, but this happened, lol.


----------



## Ettienne

GlitterNailPolish said:


> After almost 3 years, I finally decided on a spot for the reset center.  I hadn't built it because I couldn't decide where.  I didn't want to put in the landscaping or on a path in case I wanted to change those.  I didn't want to put it in a field because there'd be a hole in the flowers.  I decided behind retail.  I thought when Isabelle would show me, retail would dissappear so I could see the spot.  Like when the camera pans up, but this happened, lol.
> View attachment 92532



What I super idea! I've yet to decide on a place myself for the same reasons. It looks pretty on the evenings it's open though.


----------



## kikiiii

ive been doin tons of work on my town lately!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Ettienne said:


> What I super idea! I've yet to decide on a place myself for the same reasons. It looks pretty on the evenings it's open though.



If you stand above it, you can still see it.  I thought it would be funny this morning to do the ceremony, and get a screenshot of no villagers present for the reset center, but Isabelle didn't even offer the option.  I guess she hates Resetti.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mira has peculiar tastes when it comes to home decor.




Uhhh.....that's ok ,Mott..thanks anyways.I wonder if he has a giant litter box for that?


----------



## Bon Bonne

the other day, Ribbot pinged me just to say this to me. Ribbot, pls.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K

Wow, Caroline, I _totally_did not know that... I actually really like Caroline though. She's adorable.

Yeah......

I love pete

Roald....

What bad feelings, Freya?


----------



## Greninja

this was from when i first started my town lol


----------



## Chenix

Some pictures from my Earthbound theme!


----------



## Khaelis

Chenix said:


> Some pictures from my Earthbound theme!
> -snips-




Nice town. A bit obvious what has been done for that to happen, though, but nice town anyways.  

Actually, I'm a little curious to see what your town map looks like. Mind posting it as well or possibly PMing me it?


----------



## mariofespurr

Oh. Uh. Thank you?


----------



## Steelfang

Beau said we needed a secret code, and I sat there for a good 10 minutes, trying to think of something, before I ended up with, well, _this._



I don't really like the "Hail Hydra" joke, I think it's overused in the Marvel fandom and I don't like how the fandom plays it up because of the implications of it/the organization itself, but if there was ever an opportunity to use it and actually have it be kind of funny, this was it.


----------



## Raffy

yeah... they don't want to take pictures with me ;-;


----------



## davroslek

kikiiii said:


> ive been doin tons of work on my town lately!


Awww, Purrl looks so cute! I have her in my town as well. : )


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Here's my first day in my new town of Hoenn!

I never knew this could happen...


Rod flirting with me a bit... ^.^'


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Well, Labryth is gone and I started a new town... but needless to say, now that I've got more of an idea of what I want my town to want, I'm glad I did so!



Spoiler:  First day in Mayscore




The first town config I selected as Mayscore. I think, on further consideration, I didn't care for the layout and the villagers were nothing to write home about.

Second map I selected as Mayscore. Too man rocks, didn't like the layout.

Pears. Just... pears. It was a worthy sacrifice .It hurt to let this one go, seeing as it had Agent S as a starter villager- but _pears_, guys! Pears!

Third time may not have been the charm, but fourth time most certainly was! Sure, I have Monique's ugly face to deal with again, but not only did I get that sweet green train station, but I also got peaches and one of those little patches of land that are broken off by the river- _and_ a manageable number of rocks!

EDIT: And, on further investigation, I have a south-facing waterfall. I have everything I ever wanted in my AC life, I'd say.

And, thus, the town of Mayscore was born. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Well, Labryth is gone and I started a new town... but needless to say, now that I've got more of an idea of what I want my town to want, I'm glad I did so!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  First day in Mayscore
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92785
> The first town config I selected as Mayscore. I think, on further consideration, I didn't care for the layout and the villagers were nothing to write home about.
> View attachment 92786
> Second map I selected as Mayscore. Too man rocks, didn't like the layout.
> View attachment 92787
> Pears. Just... pears. It was a worthy sacrifice .It hurt to let this one go, seeing as it had Agent S as a starter villager- but _pears_, guys! Pears!
> View attachment 92788
> Third time may not have been the charm, but fourth time most certainly was! Sure, I have Monique's ugly face to deal with again, but not only did I get that sweet green train station, but I also got peaches and one of those little patches of land that are broken off by the river- _and_ a manageable number of rocks!
> View attachment 92789
> And, thus, the town of Mayscore was born. I have high hopes for it.



Nice villager layout! Chief is one of my favorite villagers!
Oh, and you typed Patty twice in your signature. XD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Nice villager layout! Chief is one of my favorite villagers!
> Oh, and you typed Patty twice in your signature. XD



Thank you for letting me know! I'll fix it next time I'm on the computer.

And thanks! I'm glad that I managed to get a number of villagers I like on that reset, even if I'm not keeping the majority of them.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

So after playing a few more days in Mayscore, I've compiled some more pics:



Spoiler:  Life in Mayscore




The pitfall spawned right by the tree. I don't know physics well, but... I have the feeling this'd be dangerous in real life.


Hazel knows me well.

It was only at this moment that I realised how hilarious my outfit looked at times.


D'aww.


Patty. I love her so much.

This redundancy made my inner writer scream out in agony.

It was the peach I'd sent him the previous day. Thanks, Sheldon.


----------



## ZeToonster

Some of these screenshots are beautiful! My town is in permanent construction, so just ignore the mess... >.>;





Uh, Marina, I think you're a _little_ bit confused...


----------



## adrino

TFW a villager moves smack dab in front of a bridge, breaking your beautifully placed design path in the process.


----------



## badcrumbs

It is so funny to see nearly all of the villagers in Parcell wearing the "Rapture" shirt. If one of them offers me Kool-Aid, I am going to run away as fast as I can.








Spoiler: For those unfamiliar with 30 Rock



The town is themed after Kenneth the Page, and the shirt is from this:







Also, Midge was encouraging Florence to shred a sweet lick.





Edit: and one more, it's an oldie but a goodie.





Best friends can get personal. "Does this look infected to you?"


----------



## Plum Pudding

Freya reminiscing about her life in her previous town, and my mayor's outfit, I love it 

- - - Post Merge - - -


Freya reminiscing about her previous town

My mayor's outfit right now, I love it 

And yes, I always play at night.


----------



## Daveyx0

Some from me:

Me and my little bro enjoying the acquarium (pretty old pic as my acquarium is pretty empty but I like the lighting)





Rosie and I are doing some fishing and watering together ^^








And I found out that villagers also sit on tree stumps, which I did not know  Daisy did know.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Have another photo dump!



Spoiler:  More Mayscore shenanigans




Experiencing the joys of my south-facing waterfall from my little peninsula's private beach.

Not even in my town yet, and the resident smug's still trying to find a way to meet me every day. Not that I have a problem with that; smug villagers are awesome.

Nothing like the reminder of an old inside joke to punch a gal right in her nostalgia.

This showed up in my Nookling Junction, and much joy was had.


I have very bookish squirrels. I approve.

Hazel knows fully well that I had a bad day and kept tripping in the rain- and doesn't hesitate to point it out.

'Guys. We have an intruder in the Annual Umbrella Party. It must be postponed before she learns all our secrets...'

Sally briefly embraces her Peppy side.


----------



## Nunnafinga

OMG!Papi turned into a building in my game!Is that a glitch???



Oh,thanks for being so specific,poochy...



Yup..life doesn't get much better than sitting next to a cheerful, buck-toothed frog with funny spots on his face.


----------



## Gir

Del and Drago needed help practicing their dance moves for How to Train Your Dragon: the Musical








Yet another embarrassing house invite.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

And now- for a very nutty Mayscore update.



Spoiler:  More of life in Mayscore






Hazel. I wear these every day. What are you doing.

Hazel. STAHP.





Why do I have the feeling something's going on between these two? *mischievous grins*


You and Sheldon too, Sally? What's gotten into this town?!

And there, Blaire effectively summarizes everyone's AC life.


----------



## Trickilicky

On a picnic with my gals!


----------



## Plum Pudding

I took a picture in the daytime.

And in the evening there was an eclipse in my town!!  Never noticed that before, shame it was a cloudy night.


----------



## Ettienne

Plum Pudding said:


> View attachment 93679View attachment 93680
> 
> I took a picture in the daytime.
> 
> And in the evening there was an eclipse in my town!!  Never noticed that before, shame it was a cloudy night.



I don't think it's an eclipse, as that would happen all day, like on the Winter Solstice. Instead, I'm pretty sure that's how the game represents a new moon. Still pretty cool to see. c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Don't do it,Jambette!Don't jump.......!


Zucker is a bigtime M*A*S*H* fan.


The world's most generous duck.


The Sheldon-led squirrel rebellion was quashed by a truckload of fresh acorns.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I thought it would be hilarious to turn my side character's hovel into a castle hovel.  It was better than I expected.


Curt looks awesome in the Batman shirt.


I'm so proud of Curt for winning the fishing tourney!


My first visit to Resetti!


----------



## kikiiii

fishin crew!





debating whether or not i should make my town a summer town instead of a spring town. im starting to really love all the green!


----------



## EgotisticalKarp

Old pic from my first town Stawford.. So intense


----------



## Chupidun

View attachment 93564





Yet another embarrassing house invite.[/QUOTE]

I died with this one HAHAHAHAHA. Never thought that could happen!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

GlitterNailPolish said:


> My first visit to Resetti!
> View attachment 93745



I actually started laughing out loud for this pic (me being dirty minded and all).


----------



## mintellect

How do I post photos? I've heard of the image share thing but I don't have facebook, tumblr or twitter. Iv'e heard you can upload photos through Miiverse, how do I do that?


----------



## Ettienne

Magic Marshmallow said:


> How do I post photos? I've heard of the image share thing but I don't have facebook, tumblr or twitter. Iv'e heard you can upload photos through Miiverse, how do I do that?



http://animalcrossingus.tumblr.com/post/69766287297/how-to-import-acnl-pics-from-miiverse

That's the best explanation I could find. Good luck! c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Magic Marshmallow said:


> How do I post photos? I've heard of the image share thing but I don't have facebook, tumblr or twitter. Iv'e heard you can upload photos through Miiverse, how do I do that?



I use this:  webrender.net/imgur

Go to this url using the internet browser on your 3DS.It's very simple but it works well.


----------



## Vizionari

Magic Marshmallow said:


> How do I post photos? I've heard of the image share thing but I don't have facebook, tumblr or twitter. Iv'e heard you can upload photos through Miiverse, how do I do that?



Press the Home button to go back to the menu, then launch Miiverse (which is the green face thing on the top right of the bottom screen). Go to the ACNL Community and click "Post a Screenshot". From there you can upload a screenshot based on what you paused from in the game.


----------



## isa

My birthday room!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I got my town yesterday!  I'm really happy with it ; v ;  The villagers are okay, I have apples, I have a really nice town map...I don't think it could've been any better ;;  I'm looking forward to what the future brings!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Curt asked me for fruit, and I could have sworn he said any kind.  I guess I wasn't paying attention.  A'ight, I'll pay attention next time, lol


My first bell tree ever, literally.  I never had one in any AC before.


I love how my campsite area looks.


I think where I put the well makes it look like a hidden magical well.  So pretty.


----------



## kikiiii

gUYS so this picture of my mayor getting mad at digby ended up looking like she was giving him a kiss im screeching


----------



## Ettienne

kikiiii said:


> gUYS so this picture of my mayor getting mad at digby ended up looking like she was giving him a kiss im screeching



So. Cute! Isabelle's gonna kill you.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mott,given confidence by fellow jock Bruce Jenner's recent transformation,steps out wearing the pink bud tank.The mayor hopes that the other villagers will support Mott....er...Mottina,in this journey of discovering his(her?)true self.


This is the very first meeting of the Villagers Without Fashion Sense support group.75% of the group agree that Annabelle is in need of the most help.


O'hare has landed in Catlips.He and Mayor Foop discuss the possibility of exchanging hats.


No posting of screenshots would be complete without a gratuitous Marshal shot.Marshal displays his other facial expression here.


----------



## mintellect

Welp, i hope this works...

http.//imgur.com/a/5rHHc

If the link works, the first pic is of me enjoying a beautiful morning (5-6 am or so), and the second is me dishing some dirty secrets to Fuchsia. She's lots of fun to have around, too bad i can't keep her forever. I'd love to give her a new loving home though!
BTW these are old, too lazy to get off my butt and plot reset for Marshal to make any progress in the game.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Hey everybody, Cally has fleas!





My basketball themed room.


----------



## Vizionari

Poppy has trouble interpreting villagers' expressions apparently.


----------



## buzzing

before i filled up my aquarium some more, it was Agnes's goal to be friends with all of the fish haha


wow... she's so rude to me sometimes... ouch


but i love her anyway... and evidently she loves sharks!


fishing in the river at night with my penguin bb uvu



Spoiler: Wow, Blathers... nice face











Spoiler: Diana gets angry


----------



## Nunnafinga

Dedication ceremony for Kiki's new litter box



Just when you think poor Jambette can't get any uglier.......


----------



## whiskerlickins

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 94992
> 
> Dedication ceremony for Kiki's new litter box
> 
> View attachment 94993
> 
> Just when you think poor Jambette can't get any uglier.......



Poor Jambette! XD You don't seem all that impressed with the litter box.


----------



## Nunnafinga

whiskerlickins said:


> Poor Jambette! XD You don't seem all that impressed with the litter box.



Yeah....guess who has to clean it out everyday!


----------



## ams

Yesterday was a very important day in my town.

It was Purrl's birthday, and I achieved my life goal of being the middle of a cat sandwich.


----------



## Nunnafinga

ams said:


> Yesterday was a very important day in my town.
> 
> It was Purrl's birthday, and I achieved my life goal of being the middle of a cat sandwich.



Mmmm......cat sandwich.........

I've also had a few birthdays happening recently:


Guess what Colton got for his birthday gift?Yup....denim vest.....


Ozzie during his birthg'day party.


The ducks know how to put on a birthday shindig.


----------



## buzzing

made myself a brewster standee for right next to the cafe ehehehe :>


----------



## Gir

I finally got a glimpse of the red/orange train 



I had to run after it to get a photo though


----------



## Nunnafinga

ringpop said:


> I finally got a glimpse of the red/orange train
> 
> View attachment 95097
> 
> I had to run after it to get a photo though



Heh...I did the exact same thing a while back.


----------



## ams

Ok, I've been getting a little camera-happy lately but I had to do this last one. Rolf finally gave in and started wearing my pink Hello Kitty shirt! Photobomb credit to a very happy Lionel <3


----------



## Campy

ams said:


> Ok, I've been getting a little camera-happy lately but I had to do this last one. Rolf finally gave in and started wearing my pink Hello Kitty shirt! Photobomb credit to a very happy Lionel <3


Omg I love that shirt! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## ams

Campy said:


> Omg I love that shirt! Did you make it yourself?



Thank-you, I did actually! I used this image as a guide if you wanted to make one 



Spoiler



View attachment 95190


----------



## punkinpie

Finally got Lily! Having a party with her and Freya.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

I was storing gyroids in my plaza, which led to my channelling the collective unconscious' feelings about Resetti.


----------



## Campy

ams said:


> Thank-you, I did actually! I used this image as a guide if you wanted to make one


Ahh, thank you so much! <3


----------



## Mycaruba

Started my new town, only took about 2 hours of resetting to boot:] real pleased

(Sorry for quality)


----------



## Nunnafinga

That Octavian.....always sticking his nose in everything.


My,what a fowl-mouthed little duck.Someone needs to wash out his bill with soap......


Timmy:"Ah,a Curly the Jock Pig!A fine item,yes?The price is 100 TBT.Are you interested in this item?"
Mayor Foopella:"100 TBT??!!?Are you on crack?I'll give you 5,000 in game bells and a basket of lemons."
Timmy:"Sold!!"

If only villager trading was this easy.


----------



## Ettienne

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 95426
> Timmy:"Ah,a Curly the Jock Pig!A fine item,yes?The price is 100 TBT.Are you interested in this item?"
> Mayor Foopella:"100 TBT??!!?Are you on crack?I'll give you 5,000 in game bells and a basket of lemons."
> Timmy:"Sold!!"
> 
> If only villager trading was this easy.


Your commentary is priceless. <3


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Remember that one time we had a rave at Stonehenge? Totally epic.


----------



## sherlockholmes

i feel so sad i did not take any photos on the first day


----------



## Ettienne

sherlockholmes said:


> i feel so sad i did not take any photos on the first day



Same here. :c


----------



## MadisonCrossing

When your town tree looks like a butt.


----------



## buzzing

the beginning of Potatown in all of its glory


first shark of june <3


redd and i sometimes conspire to do some shady business kukuku


my mayor's face is so cute when bit by mosquitos omg


favorite part of Potatown's beach


BABY U MOVED IN AH <3


taught Beau the basics of pig latin


happy bridge day


i forget what i did here, but it made Rolf REALLY happy


----------



## supercataleena

Rofl. I was so blonde I didn't see this thread existed before I tried to post a screenshot thread. Silly me! Here's my screenshots. xD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Foopella is so good at Hide and Seek that her villagers couldn't beat her even with a fourth team member.


Smarter than the average bear?Probably not.........


"Ok,guys....the alpacas wanted me to go over some ground rules with both of you:#1.No swatting flies with your tails while in the shop #2.If you have to "go",leave the building and use the pasture on the northwest side of town and #3.Please...no stampeding!"


----------



## isa

Nice dawn. I love this sky!


----------



## buzzing

@ isa - what a pretty zen garden! it looks so good against the backdrop of the sunrise <3


----------



## isa

Thanks! I'm playing for more 1 year and is the first time I see this sky. I did a lot of pics


----------



## punkinpie

BUT I'M HUNGRYYYYYY


----------



## Nunnafinga

What am I.....frickin' Goldilocks?These bears are very large......


Brand new bench...I want a town full of sitting ducks.


----------



## Bosca

Omg a full town of ducks sounds so cute.

This pic explain why I don't want to reset my game, even tho my town is a bit messy with its layout. Too much history now lol.


----------



## buzzing

catching my first Bee in Potatown, followed by Paula reacting to my injuries from previous attempts... ^v^;;; :



winning the bug-off!! hoorayyyy <3 look at how happy and cute zucker looks omg:


i'm a time-traveler... but HAPPY SUMMER:


i found this in twiggy's closet... oops:


the first room in my house is a mess but it's MY MESS!


and ending this post with a pretty picture of Potatown's tower in the rain uwu


----------



## HoennMaster

Whatchu talkin' bout Colton


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rasher:Handsomest man in the entire Animal Crossing series


Ruby:Timid woodland animal or evil space bunny?


???


----------



## Gir

Just the average visit to the town dentist


She seems so nice


"What do you mean I have cavities?!"


"Don't you come near me!"


"Get that away from me"


"Nooo"


----------



## Lancelot

Want's to join. Doesn't want to reset. Stalks thread anyway.

~This thread is so interesting ;u;


----------



## Nunnafinga

ringpop said:


> Just the average visit to the town dentist
> 
> View attachment 96066
> She seems so nice



I'd be scared if my dentist was a teal hippo with no fingers.I've always loved Bertha's house....one of the best in the game.


----------



## Mentagon

The best villager in action:


----------



## HHoney

Have to chime in to say I luv Grizzly so much! I like all the different clothes he's wearing... The red sweater is my favorite


----------



## Mentagon

H-Star said:


> Have to chime in to say I luv Grizzly so much! I like all the different clothes he's wearing... The red sweater is my favorite


That was based on a sweater I own with those exact same colors. 

Personally I think the red sweater he has on in a few of them looks amazing on him. I don't know why that isn't his default outfit.


----------



## supercataleena

So, Chief gave me a wheat field and I was super excited cause I'm like "OMFG WHY DOES CHIEF TEASE ME WITH ALL THESE SPICE AND WOLF REFRENCES!!" I went home and wanted to see the wheat field and then BOOM here's freaking Chief. God. Awkward moment. Chief knows I'm a creep now. ;3; and before this he gave me his shirt and commented how it is probably still warm..Chief y u do dis to my heart

Felt like this comment was mocking me for diving into the wheat field QQ

IT IS HARD NOT TO WHEN YOU ARE SO HORO TO ME


----------



## Labrontheowl

Here's a few pictures of new things I've done to my town. I will be updating my dream address as soon as I sell off a bunch of starts that are taking up space. >.<


----------



## MadisonCrossing

With Gaston ; v ;  I love how he's sitting in his little massage chair!


----------



## MissLucy

Ankha is the realest, no other villager is as real as Ankha.


----------



## Mick

Gaze upon the glory of my turtle room!





Also, apparently I'm getting Pudge. Almost had a heart attack this morning. Luckily, he picked one of the best spots he could have picked - zero damage done. A decent villager, in a decent place!





Finally, my standee. Look at it. Seriously, I need feedback. Sorry for the darkness!




(What else would you put in a town named Hyrule, hm?)


----------



## Vizionari

Mick said:


> Also, apparently I'm getting Pudge. Almost had a heart attack this morning. Luckily, he picked one of the best spots he could have picked - zero damage done. A decent villager, in a decent place!



That is honestly one of the luckiest and best spots a villager could plot


----------



## Le Ham

mrw my villagers don't understand fish


----------



## Nunnafinga

Octavian will be here 'till Thursday.Try the veal!


Now don't worry,Felicity...you're not being replaced.maybe......


----------



## inkling

Mick said:


> Gaze upon the glory of my turtle room!



I love your turtle room so much! They're so cute.


----------



## Mick

inkling said:


> I love your turtle room so much! They're so cute.



I can create a QR for it tomorrow. You're not the first person to say that ^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Got this lovely letter from Mom



Spoiler



View attachment 99727


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Spoiler



View attachment 99901


How the hell is this possible


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Spoiler



View attachment 105227


 tangy will never know how i feel


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think Sheldon had a little too much java at The Roost.


Benjamin the masochistic....er,lazy dog.


The night was filled with the aroma of love.........and manure.


----------



## Melyora

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 105254
> The night was filled with the aroma of love.........and manure.



OMG that is just too cute~!! <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I hate to break it to you, but...


----------



## Labrontheowl

Paradise at night.♡


Kyle.♡


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Does anybody remember when we used to have only these fish at the sea?


No wonder why Zipper was unhappy.


----------



## davroslek

I know this pic is a few months old, but I just figured out how to attach pictures. Anyway, I just really like this pic. : )


----------



## isa

I love the hydrangeas! Are very beautiful!


----------



## Ettienne

isa said:


> I love the hydrangeas! Are very beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 106012
> 
> View attachment 106013



I love the colors in your town. Very pretty!~


----------



## isa

Thank youuuu!


----------



## earthquake

had a rainbow today and did the tweeter glitch!



Spoiler






into the abyss we go!






my playground area! most of my town is zen, but when i first started out, my theme was fairy tale! my house, train station and town hall were all fairy tale, and then i decided to switch to forest/zen! as a sort of tribute to those days, my playground is more colorful! i also demolished the metal bench and put a fairy tale bench in its place just now!



completed the torch! usually i dont go to these celebrations, but all my faves were walking about and there was a rainbow, so i figured "why not?" and went with it! i'm going to be getting elise to move out, since her house is right by the torch and is the only villager who isn't a dreamie + i wasn't expecting her, this is my first time with a tenth villager! ​






isa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hydrangeas! Are very beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 106012
> 
> 
> View attachment 106013



your town is so so cute! i love the path and the flowers, i've never seen flowers that really look that good when placed alongside bushes! i've got to try it out! ♥♥♥♥  

please post more pictures of your town, i'd love to see them! ♥​


----------



## Mick

*THIS POST IS DEDICATED TO LOBO.*

I mean, how can you not love him?






His shenanigans are out of this world.










He's a great predator! Here he is hunting for that booty. Notice the stealth.






But that doesn't stop me from scaring him. In your face Lobo! It was merely a ruse.






At least we share the same kind of humour.



Spoiler: Conversation!



*




Here's the setup.





Cally isn't falling for that though. Shame. But it's Lobo. He must be kidding.





Nope! He's dead serious.





I really dislike that WHEE catchphrase. It just doesn't fit anywhere.





What do his wolfeyes see? Is it the weird pink circle?





I would not let his paws near my face. Especially if I were a squirrel. Did you miss the part where I showed his hunting skills?





I got a little carried away on the screenie buttons, he said "Just your nose!"





Oh he got you. He got you goood.*



Obviously I needed to show him that he's not immune to the whole "fool me twice" thing.





But he's a family man, as well. Bet you didn't know that, huh?



Spoiler: Another conversation



*








Basic personal hygiene with Lobo!





So Lobo and Whitney, huh. I ship it.





Oh. Rude. I still ship Whitbo though.





Antonio with the swift comeback...









Quality blackmail material right there.









Well, serves him right for thinking anteaters are good at social interactions.*



Wolf party!






I left them alone after that. I searched for a tiny house plot the next day, but couldn't find any, so I don't think they got anywhere.

Next one is for Whitney. Probably.


----------



## ams

View attachment 106050
Ok babe. Curious about who you think is breathing on your neck right now, but ok.

View attachment 106051
Thanks man. Why don't I put it right there where I used to keep your picture?

View attachment 106052
My first double rainbow!


----------



## earthquake

i was in re-tail a while ago and totally forgot about this moment.










really, honey? you're gonna try reverse psychology on me like that? i thought we were friends.​


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler



I'm sorry, Mott, but that really doesn't sound attractive


Sheldon, bby, I don't think that's how you get fish


Gruff's Bunny Day comments.


When I first gave Pancetti a greeting.


Colton never shuts up about wanting to be my roomie.


Shari's smoker issues with Nan watching.


Shari legit looks like a wharf roach.


When I first visited Alfonso's house. Seriously, wat.


Being that my Mayor's name starts with F, many of the nicknames they offer me are just unfortunate.


Wrestling...? In the... okay Mott. I won't judge your idea of fun.


An example of how bored I get doing greetings and catchphrases.


----------



## isa

v a n i l l a said:


> your town is so so cute! i love the path and the flowers, i've never seen flowers that really look that good when placed alongside bushes! i've got to try it out! ♥♥♥♥
> 
> please post more pictures of your town, i'd love to see them! ♥



Thaaanks  In the last days it rained and those are the best pics. More 


The house of O'Hare in front of my stonehenge.


My little garden zen


My modern plaza to right of the station.



I miss my town in spring


----------



## earthquake

some nighttime prowling:



Spoiler





















​

before the hyrdangeas bloomed + back when i had my bb fang  &  last night, with the hydrangeas!



Spoiler


----------



## MadisonCrossing

isa said:


> Thaaanks  In the last days it rained and those are the best pics. More
> 
> View attachment 111659
> The house of O'Hare in front of my stonehenge.
> 
> View attachment 111660
> My little garden zen
> 
> View attachment 111661
> My modern plaza to right of the station.
> 
> View attachment 111662
> View attachment 111658
> I miss my town in spring



Your town looks amazing! ; o ;  I plan on having mine sort of spring themed too.  I'll have to check out your town through the dream suite for ideas sometime c:


----------



## Vizionari

v a n i l l a said:


> some nighttime prowling:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113935
> 
> 
> View attachment 113936
> 
> 
> View attachment 113937
> 
> 
> View attachment 113938
> 
> 
> View attachment 113939
> 
> 
> View attachment 113940
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> before the hyrdangeas bloomed + back when i had my bb fang  &  last night, with the hydrangeas!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113941
> 
> 
> View attachment 113942



I love the clover paths!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Yee said:


> Being that my Mayor's name starts with F, many of the nicknames they offer me are just unfortunate.



I hear you, my friend. My Mayor's name starts with V. The best nickname was Fancy V, but the below moment made me spit out my drink.


----------



## earthquake

Vizionari said:


> I love the clover paths!



thank you!! im not very good with qr code paths since i feel like they look a bit gaudy if you dont have the right ones, and they tend not to blend well once summer or spring is over and i have to get new ones ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> I hear you, my friend. My Mayor's name starts with V. The best nickname was Fancy V, but the below moment made me spit out my drink.
> 
> View attachment 114049



thats so strange... my villagers have only ever asked to call me "june bug" and that caught on to most of the town. ive never had to deal with letter nicknames.


----------



## isa

MadisonCrossing said:


> Your town looks amazing! ; o ;  I plan on having mine sort of spring themed too.  I'll have to check out your town through the dream suite for ideas sometime c:


Thank youuuu. 

I'm playing for more of an year and I work for the town looks beautiful.


----------



## davroslek

Dad said:


> View attachment 75887


I know this post is kinda old, but Blathers never told me this when I finished my fossil collection!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I love Isabelle's face when she does this emoticon > u <


----------



## isa

O'clock.


With the winners!


----------



## peppy villager

all of these answers are gold but ERIKS FUTURE omg ♥ I died of laughter.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Lyman is a connoisseur of fine parasitic insects.


Mayor:"Good afternoon,expensive high-tier villagers!Nice day for an auction,don't you think?"
Expensive high-tier villagers:"What...?"


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Plum Pudding




----------



## Young P

Plum Pudding said:


> View attachment 118929


Do you have a link to the wood pattern? I've been using a similar one but I like yours more.


----------



## Ettienne

Young P said:


> Do you have a link to the wood pattern? I've been using a similar one but I like yours more.



I _think_ it's this one: http://puu.sh/a3fWE/dcc20144cf.jpg


----------



## Plum Pudding

Ettienne said:


> I _think_ it's this one: http://puu.sh/a3fWE/dcc20144cf.jpg



Yes that's the one, I love it because it only takes 2 spaces but you can use it single, double or even three tile wide like I did in front of my cafe and it will always look good, I've used it on my beach as well, it goes for winter and summer, and it goes well with pebbles path or stepping stones.


----------



## groovymayor

Spoiler

















do y'all know what a lime is?


----------



## Geoni

...


----------



## Vizionari

I didn't know you had your own gum, Mint.





I watched a magic show with Phoebe~





Not much of a crowd, huh?





Savannah moved in


----------



## Geoni

I cannot believe this smh. I demand an answer for this low turno-






...oh.


----------



## mintellect

jvgsjeff said:


>



Hi Jeff, it's Diana  That handkerchief is not your best look lol. When I got the letter I thought it would be something you could hold xP


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Timmy*:"Hello!Are you interested in Ozzie?He's available on our cycling thread..."Nook Brothers Cycling".Catchy name ,eh?Anyhoo,you can have Ozzie but there are some fees involved:5 TBT just to look at our cycling thread,a 10 TBT lurking fee,20 TBT to take Ozzie off of auto-void,30 TBT to reserve him,25 TBT to send an email to notify you when he's in boxes and finally,100 TBT to actually purchase Ozzie.Now that we have discussed our fee schedule,there are specific rules of conduct for when you arrive at our cycling town:1.Don't talk to our other villagers 2.Don't pick anything up that's on the ground. 3.Follow me to the villagers home. 4.Only walk on the paths. 5.Do not run. 6.Eyes forward at all times. 7.Payment is to be made up front or you don't get the villager. 8.No shaking our trees. 9.No ridiculous emotes. 10.Don't drop your rotten fruit in our town. 11.Don't catch our bugs. 12.Don't catch our fish. 13.Don't pinch our Isabelle's butt. 14.Keep all tools in your pockets. 15.Don't dig up our fossils. 16.Don't get stung by our bees. 17.Don't give medicine to our sick villagers. 18.Don't shoot down our gift balloons. 19.Don't hit our Katie with your net(tempting though it is). 20.Absolutely,positively no throwing beans!!Got all that?"

*Mayor Foop:*"Actually,I just wanted to know where the men's room is."


----------



## MadisonCrossing

It's been pretty stormy lately


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 121564
> *Timmy*:"Hello!Are you interested in Ozzie?He's available on our cycling thread..."Nook Brothers Cycling".Catchy name ,eh?Anyhoo,you can have Ozzie but there are some fees involved:5 TBT just to look at our cycling thread,a 10 TBT lurking fee,20 TBT to take Ozzie off of auto-void,30 TBT to reserve him,25 TBT to send an email to notify you when he's in boxes and finally,100 TBT to actually purchase Ozzie.Now that we have discussed our fee schedule,there are specific rules of conduct for when you arrive at our cycling town:1.Don't talk to our other villagers 2.Don't pick anything up that's on the ground. 3.Follow me to the villagers home. 4.Only walk on the paths. 5.Do not run. 6.Eyes forward at all times. 7.Payment is to be made up front or you don't get the villager. 8.No shaking our trees. 9.No ridiculous emotes. 10.Don't drop your rotten fruit in our town. 11.Don't catch our bugs. 12.Don't catch our fish. 13.Don't pinch our Isabelle's butt. 14.Keep all tools in your pockets. 15.Don't dig up our fossils. 16.Don't get stung by our bees. 17.Don't give medicine to our sick villagers. 18.Don't shoot down our gift balloons. 19.Don't hit our Katie with your net(tempting though it is). 20.Absolutely,positively no throwing beans!!Got all that?"
> 
> *Mayor Foop:*"Actually,I just wanted to know where the men's room is."



But it says Ozzie is sold out


----------



## Nunnafinga

Magic Marshmallow said:


> But it says Ozzie is sold out



Actually,the sign says "_soldout_" which is French and translates to "koala for sale" in English.The Nooks are originally from Montreal.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

MICDROP.



Gladys. Out. *pweeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## FriendlyHougen

Reference here:
Some have speculated that Lucky is an undead version of Walker, as the color of their ears and tails are the same, and the difference of the numbers on their default shirts is 44, a number foreboding death in some east Asian superstitions.​


----------



## Eevees

I love how my villagers are calling me "Super" atm.


----------



## ona272

yeah sylvia youre right! who run the world?? #Sylvia&BeyonceGotIt


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Some squad pics from today's island tours.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have assembled a photo montage of Curly.I call it "Curlyig In Transition".Enjoy


----------



## louise23

nice pics curly looks mean when he is sad


----------



## ams

View attachment 128377

So I walk into Club LOL to find two frogs, an axolotl and a wolf. Chief just looked so lonely not being included in the amphibian party. I mean let's set aside our differences guys, at least we're all in the same phylum.


----------



## isa

With all my villagers in the bench


Spoiler













What? Are enemies?


----------



## kindakooky

isa said:


> With all my villagers in the bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128421
> 
> View attachment 128422
> 
> View attachment 128423
> 
> View attachment 128424
> 
> View attachment 128425
> What? Are enemies?
> 
> View attachment 128426
> 
> View attachment 128427
> 
> View attachment 128428
> 
> View attachment 128429



I know this is off topic, but can i just ask where you found your paths, specifically the ones with the flowers around the edges?  I'm after a path like that for my town.


----------



## Elo

Spoiler














The famed Yellow Umbrella Gang of Virmire.


----------



## isa

kindakooky said:


> I know this is off topic, but can i just ask where you found your paths, specifically the ones with the flowers around the edges?  I'm after a path like that for my town.



Here: http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-85.html
And more paths  http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-27.html


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gaston and Bree have been living in my first New Leaf town,Catlips, since I started it two years ago on June 29,2013.They haven't aged a bit.


Hey!Who invited the sow to the pig dude bonding session??


Bill and I have much in common......


----------



## FartWaffles

Oh Ed...


----------



## Ettienne

FartWaffles said:


> Oh Ed...



Fabulous. It's clearly not a shirt, but a clever tattoo of an elephant.


----------



## Wrathie83

look who I bumped into whilst on the elite hide and seek tour <3


----------



## Akimari

I-I think I messed up my duties as mayor.


Friend is over my house, stares into my Moon Cult with me.


I have 0 regrets in letting her move out.


----------



## Elo

I found a bunch of screenshots from my original town/early in the days of Virmire. All kinds of weird stuff with no context.


Spoiler





I remember him being kind of creepy, but not like this level of creepy.




Ok I'm so glad you moved/got cycled out.


----------



## creamyy

There was a camper in there as soon as it was completed.
Sadly, that camper was not invited to the celebration just outside.


----------



## kikiiii

some cute new pics of willow in case anyone actually cares to look at them 



Spoiler:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

kikiiii said:


> some cute new pics of willow in case anyone actually cares to look at them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Your town looks so pretty! I love your paths


----------



## kikiiii

ShinyYoshi said:


> Your town looks so pretty! I love your paths



ahhh thank u cutie !!!! u////u


----------



## Vizionari

What did you do, Olivia?


----------



## mintellect

So this happened.
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77wXwv03eppY6m

Guys, a meteor crashed into my house...now what?
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77vKilgTMPDv1q

New rooms! 

Mermaid's grotto
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77ufNokj5bYtTo

Servant's quarters
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77ufTXEazZBZAB

WIP dining hall
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77ufYWcofULH29

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> What did you do, Olivia?



xD Umbrellas are stronger weapons than you would think!


----------



## isa

Vizionari said:


> http://i.imgur.com/1AHKU4G.jpg
> 
> What did you do, Olivia?



Hahahaha, this is hilarious. She have face of psychopath.


----------



## mintellect

isa said:


> Hahahaha, this is hilarious. She have face of psychopath.



Lol, I see i- 
WAIT A SECOND
You see her shirt? It's white.
Like her body.
It makes her look naked...
Think with your dirty mind... 
...
I NEED AN ADULT


----------



## Dinosaurz

Olivia you sick sick Cat.. How could you do that to him?


----------



## mintellect

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Lol, I see i-
> WAIT A SECOND
> You see her shirt? It's white.
> Like her body.
> It makes her look naked...
> Think with your dirty mind...
> ...
> I NEED AN ADULT



Also notice how there is no blood. Unless Oliva was quickly able to hide the evidence, something very dirty is going on here...
You should post that in the dirty screenshots thread and what I said.


----------



## Vizionari

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Also notice how there is no blood. Unless Oliva was quickly able to hide the evidence, something very dirty is going on here...
> You should post that in the dirty screenshots thread and what I said.



Well actually if you zoom in closer to where she's holding her umbrella, you can see a tiny bit of red in there...


----------



## mintellect

Vizionari said:


> Well actually if you zoom in closer to where she's holding her umbrella, you can see a tiny bit of red in there...



....and then AFTER she did all the dirty stuff she stabbed herself with the umbrella because she knew she would die anyway if she was caught. This was taken right before she fell to the ground dead.

THE END


----------



## peterquill

my favorite screenshot lol


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I miss Kabuki.  But I'm glad to see him visit.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## peterquill

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I miss Kabuki.  But I'm glad to see him visit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



awh he's adorable ; o ;


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

- - - Post Merge - - -



peterquill said:


> awh he's adorable ; o ;



I KNOW
He moved very suddenly, but I hadn't played in like a week.  But I loved him.  Someday, I want him to move back.

- - - Post Merge - - -






I wasn't unhappy to see Jay go, but if any of you ever want him in your town, he's adorable and likes to work out.


----------



## mintellect

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I wasn't unhappy to see Jay go, but if any of you ever want him in your town, he's adorable and likes to work out.



Muscle telepathy? Whuuuuuuu???


----------



## Nunnafinga

A lot of people are confused about Pate's actual gender.This doesn't help.




Burned bear butt alert.Sorry,Nate...that's what you get when you sit on some hot pipes in the middle of summer.


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 132018
> A lot of people are confused about Pate's actual gender.This doesn't help.
> 
> View attachment 132019
> 
> View attachment 132020
> Burned bear butt alert.Sorry,Nate...that's what you get when you sit on some hot pipes in the middle of summer.




I love these xD

I'll get some later.


----------



## isa

Uuuuuaaaaaaaaahh, help meeee!!!!





Too late!! D:


----------



## misspiggy95

isa said:


> View attachment 132055
> 
> Uuuuuaaaaaaaaahh, help meeee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 132056
> 
> View attachment 132057
> 
> Too late!! D:



Is it hard finding tarantulas and scorpions in your town since it is well developed?
only the southern part of my town is developed, and I seem to only find them north of my river!
But thank heavens I caught one of each to put in my museum since I restarted so I don't have to worry about catching them!
It is funny to see them in my camping area though!


----------



## isa

misspiggy95 said:


> Is it hard finding tarantulas and scorpions in your town since it is well developed?
> only the southern part of my town is developed, and I seem to only find them north of my river!
> But thank heavens I caught one of each to put in my museum since I restarted so I don't have to worry about catching them!
> It is funny to see them in my camping area though!



That's not a problem. Tarantulas and scorpions are near the river, does not matter the status of the town. I have a lot of paths, and I hear their sounds. Also there are some natural zones.
This month I only see some tarantulas and not any scorpions.


----------



## mintellect

isa said:


> View attachment 132055
> 
> Uuuuuaaaaaaaaahh, help meeee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 132056
> 
> View attachment 132057
> 
> Too late!! D:



I love your town. your character is so adorable!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

She dreams of you, PB. She still. dreams. of. you.


----------



## The221Believer

Aww, poor Muffy! She's such a cute lil goth lolita sheep, though! 



See? Caught her on a bench--which is a rarity in Baker--during a meteor shower. It was lovely.


----------



## mintellect

Progress on my dining hall! Still have a lot of chairs to customize.

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xPNMMc-WiHqZ

Maple decided to not only move in a day earlier than i thought she would, stopping me from plot resetting, but she moved in on a path RIGHT in front of Angelina's pathway to her house. I tried making it work, at least it wasn't ON the pathway, then I would've had to kick Maple out. Ignore the trees, Angie doesn't have an axe.

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xM__o8Q5Zrji

Later when I sent Diana to cut down the trees, she got stung by bees. Mint was kind enough to give me medicine, but when i saw Phineis or however you spell his name, i was so excited i didn't even take the medicine. So unfortunately, i had to get the badge like this.

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xNpOkmhNaCXY


----------



## Ettienne

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Progress on my dining hall! Still have a lot of chairs to customize.
> 
> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xPNMMc-WiHqZ
> 
> Maple decided to not only move in a day earlier than i thought she would, stopping me from plot resetting, but she moved in on a path RIGHT in front of Angelina's pathway to her house. I tried making it work, at least it wasn't ON the pathway, then I would've had to kick Maple out. Ignore the trees, Angie doesn't have an axe.
> 
> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xM__o8Q5Zrji
> 
> Later when I sent Diana to cut down the trees, she got stung by bees. Mint was kind enough to give me medicine, but when i saw Phineis or however you spell his name, i was so excited i didn't even take the medicine. So unfortunately, i had to get the badge like this.
> 
> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xNpOkmhNaCXY



Your dining room is coming along nicely! I thought the trees were kinda cute. c:


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i think i broke Tom Nook guys


----------



## mintellect

ZeldaSylveon said:


> View attachment 132366
> i think i broke Tom Nook guys



I've seen that glitch! I think it might happen if you time travel back and forth between two days. It might also be rely random.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ettienne said:


> Your dining room is coming along nicely! I thought the trees were kinda cute. c:



Aww, thanks  And maybe I'll plant some trees where the flower things are I the path.


----------



## mintellect

I'm starting to landscape around where Keiran's home will be!

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xZrckkPVoUZY

My TPC, and badges!

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xZu_UOgmXFqt
https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xZx3EaMbxbMm


----------



## mintellect

Of course I would! 

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77xai_0zZiLu1Y


----------



## tumut

Me trying to get Rodney to jump off a cliff.


----------



## mintellect

Slye said:


> View attachment 132388
> 
> Me trying to get Rodney to jump off a cliff.



He's so sad from you beating him up all the time his mind is just a cloud of sadness and he will probably just walk off the cliff.


----------



## MissLily123

I will always love this one <3


----------



## mintellect

MissLily123 said:


> View attachment 132408
> 
> I will always love this one <3



Beau is so adorable <3


----------



## Vizionari

Maple and Bunnie are feuding buddies.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Party animal Gaston not only attended his daughter Mira's birthday party,he was also at Bree's birthday shindig the following day.So many social engagements,so little time.


Geez,does Angus even have a hairstyle?


----------



## mintellect

Vizionari said:


> Maple and Bunnie are feuding buddies.



Haha! ...wait, a POCKET KNIFE?!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I visited this player's town today with my secondary character (via Dream Suite)!  Both her towns are amazing ;;


----------



## creamyy

A funny and cute letter I got from Chester <3


----------



## punyparker

i love hanging out with all of my cat villagers~

and my streetlights look so good c:​​


----------



## louise23

Nice pics


----------



## Melyora

Screenshot of the past few days. I rediscovered the reason why Bunnie plotted in my fruit orchard. Living next to my second character must have been the trendiest thing to do. Too bad for her I now deleted that house XD


----------



## Taj

Happy to catch this special moment with Cheri


----------



## Vizionari

Some preparation for my big dream update.


----------



## Akimari

Oh boy do I got a lot to share. Gonna put them under spoilers.


Spoiler








Cherry using two of my suggestions in her speech to me. I'm so proud.




Pocket change indeed.




Shut up Noah.




Nice view of my house from the river~




Haha, oh Cole. You think I'm gonna let you move away on me? You're stuck here forever bud. (I was correct in guessing that this ping was him trying to move as well)




Me on my old town after time traveling 13 years into the future. 




This dream town messed me up




New Aki visits Old Aki, is smug about her superiority in terms of face.




I have no regrets in letting him move out.


----------



## isa

Colors of summer! I love this combination.



Rainbow!


----------



## mintellect

isa said:


> View attachment 132671
> 
> View attachment 132673
> 
> Colors of summer! I love this combination.
> 
> View attachment 132672
> 
> Rainbow!



Whyyyy is your town so adorableeeeeeee...

My town is such a mess...


----------



## MissLily123

Akimari said:


> Oh boy do I got a lot to share. Gonna put them under spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry using two of my suggestions in her speech to me. I'm so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket change indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice view of my house from the river~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, oh Cole. You think I'm gonna let you move away on me? You're stuck here forever bud. (I was correct in guessing that this ping was him trying to move as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on my old town after time traveling 13 years into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dream town messed me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Aki visits Old Aki, is smug about her superiority in terms of face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no regrets in letting him move out.




The first one is perfect!! I found it hilarious! Goes to show Cherry has been hanging out at the club for too long


----------



## Mekan1

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 131315
> Gaston and Bree have been living in my first New Leaf town,Catlips, since I started it two years ago on June 29,2013.They haven't aged a bit.
> 
> View attachment 131337
> Hey!Who invited the sow to the pig dude bonding session??
> 
> View attachment 131338
> Bill and I have much in common......



Really bill, come on this game is rated e!


----------



## MissLily123




----------



## isa

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Whyyyy is your town so adorableeeeeeee...
> 
> My town is such a mess...



Hahahaha, you have to work hard and be veeeery patient. I glad to you like. thanks!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I got a pinwheel through StreetPass, and I noticed that it matched my outfit...and also Willow! :>


----------



## mintellect

MissLily123 said:


> View attachment 132679View attachment 132680



It would be really funny if someone who actually hacks got the second diolage. But of course you can't use hacking to change your age. Cuz it dosent matter in this game!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Glad to help.Quillson had been holding his pee for months.


The pigs are in hog heaven over the blue pork...er...park bench.


----------



## kwhomp

MadisonCrossing said:


> View attachment 132744
> 
> I got a pinwheel through StreetPass, and I noticed that it matched my outfit...and also Willow! :>


Your town is so cute! I love the patterns!


----------



## louise23

i love that sheep


----------



## Munna




----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler: Spoiler (Swearing)


----------



## Akimari

Slammint said:


> Spoiler



That reminds me of this:


Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> That reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh.. Well I don't want to seem like I'm copying but I didn't see that before, it's just Isabella was annoying me.


----------



## Taj




----------



## mintellect

This area has been stolen from many times, but i'm pretty sure Iv'e figured out and deleted all the thieves. I absolutely love this area. Wish i could build a bridge below where I'm standing, due to all the little curves in the river there I don't think i would be able to even if i did demolish the streetlights. These are all the pics of the area Iv'e uploaded to Miiverse, from newest to oldest.

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77yLzDUsjTQZ6m

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77uj-WMuQt-BlR

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77tgmr8TYHWZsr

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzTVH29A-XhDcYx

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzTU84_wEHGwRSJ

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> View attachment 132883View attachment 132884View attachment 132885View attachment 132886View attachment 132887View attachment 132888View attachment 132889View attachment 132890



I remember seeing two villagers having a similar conversation, but i remember the peppy said "And I couldn't fall asleep without cuddling next to a jackhammer!" Uh...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

kwhomp said:


> Your town is so cute! I love the patterns!



Thank you!  This is really the only nice part though, haha.  I still have a ton of landscaping to do with the rest!


----------



## Akimari

Went to my friend's town today. He had somebody in his campsite. A certain somebody, a somebody I never wanted to meet.


Why am I forced to share my birthday with this


----------



## mintellect

Akimari said:


> Went to my friend's town today. He had somebody in his campsite. A certain somebody, a somebody I never wanted to meet.
> View attachment 132936
> 
> Why am I forced to share my birthday with this



I've had Elise and Hippeux in the campsite. _The horror_.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I've had Elise and Hippeux in the campsite. _The horror_.



I had Diva and Tabby move into my cycling town at the same time, and no T1s or T2s. Fml, that's why I quit cycling


----------



## ams

View attachment 132982

Come on Purrl. She might not be as feminine as you but I'm pretty sure you know Deirdre is a girl.


----------



## dudeabides

I take a lot of pics while playing ACNL and think somethings cool or funny.  Butttttt I'll get fired from my job for using twitter or facebook at work and even if I just did it while I was at home I don't think my two dozen or however many 'followers' would want to see ACNL pics over and over.  Is there away around using facebook/twitter and just linking to the pic or something on 3ds image share?


----------



## ams

dudeabides said:


> I take a lot of pics while playing ACNL and think somethings cool or funny.  Butttttt I'll get fired from my job for using twitter or facebook at work and even if I just did it while I was at home I don't think my two dozen or however many 'followers' would want to see ACNL pics over and over.  Is there away around using facebook/twitter and just linking to the pic or something on 3ds image share?



The 2 ways I've done it are:

1. Upload pictures to TBT directly from your computer (with images taken of your 3DS's SD card)

2. Use an image sharing site like Flickr to upload pictures and then copy the code here.

Both of these can be done by clicking the "insert image" icon when replying to a forum. It will give you the option to either upload or insert the URL/BB code.


----------



## Enny156

So this happened last week and I swear I told him goodbye. I did NOT beg him to stay!! Still he decided to change his mind and also he THANKED ME for it.. O.O

At least Static's leaving soon. I think it might have something to do with me showing up on his birthday party without a gift......


----------



## Vizionari

dudeabides said:


> I take a lot of pics while playing ACNL and think somethings cool or funny.  Butttttt I'll get fired from my job for using twitter or facebook at work and even if I just did it while I was at home I don't think my two dozen or however many 'followers' would want to see ACNL pics over and over.  Is there away around using facebook/twitter and just linking to the pic or something on 3ds image share?



You can go to Miiverse to post a nice quality screenshot. First, pause the game by click the Home button, then launch Miiverse. Go to the ACNL Community, and click a "Post a screenshot". The screenshot will be a pic of where you pause from during the game. Once you post, you can copy the image and upload it to a image hosting site like Imgur or Flickr, then use the BB code tags to post it on TBT. Hope this helped =)


----------



## PaperCat

So, Chadder decided to move his stupid cheese self into my town. I think he is from my friends town. I don't plot reset in my new town, but I wish I had for this (didn't kno he was moving in). I hate that cheese mouse.





Right next to my future lighthouse and where I was going to put the beach blanket. My poor trees.
Wish this game had an eviction feature or a feature to choose the locations better than plot resetting.


----------



## mintellect

ams said:


> View attachment 132982
> 
> Come on Purrl. She might not be as feminine as you but I'm pretty sure you know Deirdre is a girl.



Every time I see that diolage it always says he, even if it's a girl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> So, Chadder decided to move his stupid cheese self into my town. I think he is from my friends town. I don't plot reset in my new town, but I wish I had for this (didn't kno he was moving in). I hate that cheese mouse.
> 
> View attachment 133004
> View attachment 133002
> View attachment 133003
> 
> Right next to my future lighthouse and where I was going to put the beach blanket. My poor trees.
> Wish this game had an eviction feature or a feature to choose the locations better than plot resetting.



At least it wasn't a dreamie and you would be getting rid of him anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Enny156 said:


> View attachment 132990View attachment 132991View attachment 132992
> 
> So this happened last week and I swear I told him goodbye. I did NOT beg him to stay!! Still he decided to change his mind and also he THANKED ME for it.. O.O
> 
> At least Static's leaving soon. I think it might have something to do with me showing up on his birthday party without a gift......
> View attachment 132994



But...I love Static...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Every time I see that diolage it always says he, even if it's a girl.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> At least it wasn't a dreamie and you would be getting rid of him anyway.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But...I love Static...






My Static had a happy birthday.I didn't think he was gonna go for the matching outfit thing.


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 133060
> 
> View attachment 133061
> My Static had a happy birthday.I didn't think he was gonna go for the matching outfit thing.



He's so ADORABLEEEE!


----------



## isa

Big moments:


Spoiler









yay! now I eat the mushroom and I will be big above the house of Renee.


Holy shi...!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Poor ol' Bill.All they found o' him was his li'l noggin sittin' there in the sand......


I'd say that hard shell of faux hair is probably impervious to most liquids known by science.


Man,those pigs are just so..........lazy.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Bench-sittin' with Pekoe under the new moon.


----------



## Taj

Don't think I've seen that before...

His face tho

I ship!

Ummmm never mind, I think Diana is a vegetarian

Coco, there's only one kind of thing there!

This is my 2ND DAY. Well that's totally not cliche at all!

FACEPALM


----------



## Akimari

Found Cherry asleep on one of my benches. Kinda felt bad about letting her move after this 

I-Is that a compliment?

Bullied Pinky on her last few days here. I'm shocked she moved out without wanting to "get closer with me"

goodbye sweet prince

Why are move-ins so intent on moving on top of my paths and flowers, and in between the neighborly love of me and Poppy?

Today I got the nickname "muffin" from Merengue. They really do love me. ;_;


----------



## hellFlower

Spoiler: so i don't take up half the page ;;





i really wish i knew the story behind this. what did hamlet do? why a pear of all things? i mean they are the native fruit but still.


Spoiler: and speaking of proposals...



 
i know which two got married~ i don't ship my villagers what are you talking about




this made me kinda sad :c
on a side note, this is my favourite spot in town!


----------



## Libra

isa said:


> View attachment 132672
> 
> Rainbow!



That is absolutely gorgeous! <3


----------



## Vizionari

hellFlower said:


> Spoiler: so i don't take up half the page ;;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136211
> View attachment 136212
> i really wish i knew the story behind this. what did hamlet do? why a pear of all things? i mean they are the native fruit but still.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and speaking of proposals...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136215
> i know which two got married~ i don't ship my villagers what are you talking about
> 
> 
> View attachment 136213
> View attachment 136214
> this made me kinda sad :c
> on a side note, this is my favourite spot in town!
> View attachment 136216


Your town's beautiful *0* Would you happen to have a dream address yet?


----------



## hellFlower

Vizionari said:


> Your town's beautiful *0* Would you happen to have a dream address yet?


yes i do! it's 7600-5500-4705!
it's not 100% done yet though c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

I haven't participated in the Bug-Off for quite a while.I kinda cheated,though.I had some beetles from the island stashed away.


Catlips


Bam!


----------



## misspiggy95

I have some from my old town and my new town, and have been too lazy to upload, so HERE IS MY MASS UPLOAD



Spoiler








Well... thank you for letting me know that Kitty.




Bubble tea (or I call it boba) is the best ever!!!




Ugh, you are TOO CUTE




Well... I'm sorry to disappoint you fella




Oh, OH really now? So you know Fang's taste eh?




.... I didn't make any snacks for you




Sorry Whitney he's all mine




..... are you too lazy to get it yourself? or don't wanna break a hoof




... okay sir, how much have you had to drink tonight?




I don't wanna know what is going through Erik's mind 




Yup... sounds about right




HERE'S THE BIG MOVE




AND HE SCOREEEEESSSSSSS




Our forbidden love




Love my campground!




Just Diana's and I perfect little bench area to look over the ocean with




And to finish it off with my mayor's house!


----------



## mintellect

misspiggy95 said:


> I have some from my old town and my new town, and have been too lazy to upload, so HERE IS MY MASS UPLOAD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... thank you for letting me know that Kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble tea (or I call it boba) is the best ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, you are TOO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I'm sorry to disappoint you fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OH really now? So you know Fang's taste eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I didn't make any snacks for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Whitney he's all mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... are you too lazy to get it yourself? or don't wanna break a hoof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... okay sir, how much have you had to drink tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna know what is going through Erik's mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... sounds about right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THE BIG MOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HE SCOREEEEESSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our forbidden love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my campground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Diana's and I perfect little bench area to look over the ocean with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to finish it off with my mayor's house!



AHHHHH. I love your space bedroom! It perfectly fits my side character... Can I copy it? :3


----------



## misspiggy95

Magic Marshmallow said:


> AHHHHH. I love your space bedroom! It perfectly fits my side character... Can I copy it? :3



Lol of course ^_^
It is one of my favorite rooms!


----------



## seigakaku

small progress ;_>;


----------



## Nunnafinga

Last week:





And today:

It just wasn't meant to be..........


----------



## duckvely

Mint playing hide and seek with bodyguards





This is from a while ago, but I don't know how the butterfly is still alive after going into the fire





Mint must not like to be complimented


----------



## Akimari

Time for a screencap dump! 


Pretty rainbow from one of my favorite spots in town.


ily Marshal


new favorite dreamtown confirmed


Hacked dream towns are actually strangely fun to explore. This one was called "the void" and it had like, 4 copies of Coco in it and 2 or 3 Lucky's. 


The multiple Coco's made me conversing with them a bit... odd...


My collection of speaking to villagers before being viciously attacked by bees.


I talked to the marshmallow too much. 

I had more but it won't lemme upload more. Rip


----------



## misspiggy95

Today's Upload:






Diana was trying to teach Maple some manners, this is how maple responded 




Love hanging in my Camping area!




Come on Molly its Summer!!! (Before molly moved out  )




Chillen on the bench with Mr Erik ^_^


----------



## mintellect

Akimari said:


> Time for a screencap dump!
> 
> View attachment 137016
> Pretty rainbow from one of my favorite spots in town.
> 
> View attachment 137018View attachment 137019
> ily Marshal
> 
> View attachment 137020
> new favorite dreamtown confirmed
> 
> View attachment 137021View attachment 137022View attachment 137023
> Hacked dream towns are actually strangely fun to explore. This one was called "the void" and it had like, 4 copies of Coco in it and 2 or 3 Lucky's.
> 
> View attachment 137024View attachment 137025
> The multiple Coco's made me conversing with them a bit... odd...
> 
> View attachment 137027View attachment 137028View attachment 137029View attachment 137030
> My collection of speaking to villagers before being viciously attacked by bees.
> 
> View attachment 137031View attachment 137032
> I talked to the marshmallow too much.
> 
> I had more but it won't lemme upload more. Rip



How mean, they don't even try to save you, they just scream and run away although i'd probably do the same thing

Okay time for my own screenshots!

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA770JiCAPrLeHd5

*Freaks out* NO, YOU AREN'T LEAVING SO STOP TRYING!


Plot resetting fun:

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA770h-mI_LOrVb_

Do I LOOK like your mother?

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA770z9k4cAGOGh9

Well that was abrupt. Fine then. Less time wasted in between plot resets.

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA7700Q68_JfdhKP

I don't know, you tell me

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA7700kbADCaj3pU

Excuse you

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA77000gkWmuXKtZ

Now what... let me guess, Cookie is going to take a week to go in a halfway decent place? Probably.


----------



## Melyora

Even though she is an original, my Ankha's house is still completely intact! <3 I wonder what she has in her mummy case... (O-O)
If she ever pings me to move, I think I will let her go~ But for now, I enjoy this kitty around.




So, Fuchsia wants a pet.


I suggested an Alpaca.


And then she think:


Fuchsia, you're not going to kidnap Reese, are you?! (*o*)  


Yes, Fang <3 I know I am lucky to have you, my big bad fluffy wolf!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Derwin:"He's done it again,eh?I say we take his wallet,put his hand in a bowl of warm water and have Mallary give him a makeover!"
Mayor Daffy:"Nah....let's strip him naked,paint him purple and dump him in Isabelle's office!"
Derwin:"Yes!!"


Hmmm...must be from the same litter.


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 137136
> Derwin:"He's done it again,eh?I say we take his wallet,put his hand in a bowl of warm water and have Mallary give him a makeover!"
> Mayor Daffy:"Nah....let's strip him naked,paint him purple and dump him in Isabelle's office!"
> Derwin:"Yes!!"
> 
> View attachment 137139
> Hmmm...must be from the same litter.



I thought it said put his head in a bowl of warm water... 

And somewhat related to the litter thing, I've always thought Cookie and Goldie were siblings! They look similar being dogs with big eyes and spots, but their interests are completely different!


----------



## mintellect

Also, you know how my photos are always links? How can I just have the photo instead of a link? I use the Miiverse method with finding the source code and stuff, and I right click the image and select "copy image URL," then go to post it by right clicking and selecting "paste." What do I need to change?


----------



## jvgsjeff

The Nintendo of Japan dream town (0000-0100-0017) has now been updated with Splatoon stuff.


----------



## Libra

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Also, you know how my photos are always links? How can I just have the photo instead of a link? I use the Miiverse method with finding the source code and stuff, and I right click the image and select "copy image URL," then go to post it by right clicking and selecting "paste." What do I need to change?



Try adding [ img ]URL[ /img ] and remove the spaces. So this [ img ]https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA770JiCAPrLeHd5[ /img ] will show up as this:






^_^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I thought it said put his head in a bowl of warm water...
> 
> And somewhat related to the litter thing, I've always thought Cookie and Goldie were siblings! They look similar being dogs with big eyes and spots, but their interests are completely different!



I've always thought that Goldie,Benjamin and Daisy could be fraternal triplets.They all have similar coloring and features.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Marshal's getting on my nerves


----------



## cannolis

Merengue came over to visit earlier, decided to do some cute emotions with her.


----------



## Melyora

Thank you, amazing Maruchan, for letting me have Colton~! He will be forever well-loved!



Nawww Fang, no need to be like that! I know you can be scary at first, but for me you're my best friend!


I reaaaaallly am in love with this girl~!


----------



## twisty

Seconding Melyora, Colton is amazing. ;w; Iggly tried to rope he and I into his play today, hehe.






I also really love ACNL sunsets.


----------



## drizzy

beau just moved in :')


----------



## section

started new town!


----------



## mintellect

Libra said:


> Try adding [ img ]URL[ /img ] and remove the spaces. So this [ img ]https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/MlWA770JiCAPrLeHd5[ /img ] will show up as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Ettienne

I can't upload to FB any more. Stupid share system... Maybe I'll try Miiverse later...


----------



## Vizionari

Sitting with Molly ^-^









First orange sunset in Starpass 





Someone's a little DJ Octavio fanatic here


----------



## mintellect

I've got a lot, so spoiler!



Spoiler: stuff from Heaven









Cookie's perfect placement! Not much trouble either!






Look who came to camp! Not a dreamie though.






Yay for badges!






Celebrating Cookie's birthday with her and Marshal!






...gee thanks.





Spoiler: stuff in Moonview









The end of Startown... this almost made me cry. It now rests in the empty void of nothingness.






However, every end leads to a new beginning. The deletion of Startown resulted in the creation of what will be an even better town, Moonview!






Unfortunetly, "I dropped my 3Ds and the cartridge came out" isn't an option.






Those eyes... I-I'll build the center I promise!






Hooray! Can't wait!


----------



## KingKyle




----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah. Apparently, Diana wants me to litter....



No wonder nobody would plot there. Was wondering why.



My birthday celebration!



Thanks Kapp'n! I plan to keep it like that FOREVER! *Evil laughs!*



My new outfit for the Fall season.



My mayor sure loves sandals to death.


----------



## Leopardfire

I started a new town again! I like my starting villagers, hopefully all goes well!


----------



## Akimari

Leopardfire said:


> I started a new town again! I like my starting villagers, hopefully all goes well!



YO, Merengue AND Rosie? That's some insanely good luck there, at least by TBT tier standards go! You also got Limberg as a starter, and he was a starter in my first town. I grew strangely attached to him. <3


----------



## mintellect

Leopardfire said:


> I started a new town again! I like my starting villagers, hopefully all goes well!



Amazing villagers!... Would you maybe consider giving Oliva to me? And Mereunge?


----------



## RLinksoul

I thought Clyde's eyes were kinda creepy normally. 






They become downright horrifying when he's asleep.


----------



## Dinosaurz

RLinksoul said:


> I thought Clyde's eyes were kinda creepy normally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They become downright horrifying when he's asleep.


OH GOD SAVE ME NOW NO HUMANS ARE NOT SNACKS


----------



## Nunnafinga

Koalas


Melba:"Psssst.....he's a nice guy but those eyebrows are absolutely ridiculous!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler



The town of Hoenn!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler



Continued...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler



Continued again.


----------



## Leopardfire

I visited my old town, Celadon, today! I haven't played in months, so Lopez moved away. ;-;





There was an orange sunset, which looked rather nice in Erik's home. 





I saw one of my former villagers hanging around Main Street. 





Unfortunately, Gladys wasn't as well as I was.


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Continued again.
> View attachment 137890View attachment 137891View attachment 137892View attachment 137893View attachment 137894View attachment 137895View attachment 137896View attachment 137897View attachment 137898View attachment 137899View attachment 137900



Oh no... Croque has returned...

I'm not looking forward to seeing that froghuman.


----------



## isa

In my restaurant!


Velma more wasabi please.


The mill. I love this late afternoon.


My tree is growing much 


Delicious cold coffe in summer!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh no... Croque has returned...
> 
> I'm not looking forward to seeing that froghuman.



Relax. I'm on the pill. Wait, what? 0_o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Spoiler


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138183View attachment 138184View attachment 138185View attachment 138186



A dirty mind is a healthy mind! 

I may upload some later.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I MESSED UP


----------



## mintellect

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I MESSED UP
> View attachment 138225



Ugh, I've always wondered why they put that hairstyle in the game...
Tbh it doesn't look THAT bad on you.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i am so mad. she never leaves me alone. she was in my town before i reset and she said she was gonna move AND THEN SHE WAS LIKE NAH I JUST STAY HERE. GO AWAY GLORIA


----------



## misspiggy95

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i am so mad. she never leaves me alone. she was in my town before i reset and she said she was gonna move AND THEN SHE WAS LIKE NAH I JUST STAY HERE. GO AWAY GLORIA
> View attachment 138242



Oh no she moved, she moved to your new town!


----------



## misspiggy95

Uploads from today!!^_^

Eriks birthday is today!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Pietro wasted no time in befriending Ankha the day she moved in. He's a bad influence, that clown.


Meanwhile, Kabuk' may look scary, but he's a poetic soul.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Hide" and Seek


This is the only palm tree in the entire town and Benjamin the Obvious Dog decides to hide behind it.


I'm not sure if Colton is playing hide and seek or stalking Flurry(that's her house)....probably both.


I suppose you have to give Fauna credit for bravery considering that the blades of the windmill are close to lopping off her noggin.


Zen Marshal hides behind the Zen clock and sticks out like a Zen sore thumb.


----------



## ieRWaZz

Some random screenshots I like and want to share 


Dancing with Roald 

Camofrog is just chilling 

Why they talk sooo much behind my back!

Fishing with Rosie


----------



## RLinksoul

Heeeeeey guess who's getting kicked out of my town as soon as possible?

I was just heading over to give Diva the cherry she asked for when he made her so angry I had to wait for her to calm down.


----------



## Akimari

Rosie saved my LIFE yesterday.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Usagimon

oh my god julian has a crush on labelle confirmed this is so cute i ship it omfg wheeze someone hold me


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Usagimon said:


> oh my god julian has a crush on labelle confirmed this is so cute i ship it omfg wheeze someone hold me



SHIP IT LIKE FED-EX.


----------



## Mentagon

Happened completely by chance, no plot resetting involved. 
Lucha and Lobo if you're curious. They're kind of bros. Lucha gave Lobo his shirt and he looks so effing good in it.


----------



## AmenFashion

Grim Sleeper said:


> View attachment 138834
> 
> Happened completely by chance, no plot resetting involved.
> Lucha and Lobo if you're curious. They're kind of bros. Lucha gave Lobo his shirt and he looks so effing good in it.



That's amazing.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

My dirty mind acting up on me here...


----------



## Yumei

A dapper Chief stepped onto/into shoes!  & He's right; I was waiting my whole life for such a moment! ^~^


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

AndrQmedA said:


> A dapper Chief stepped onto/into shoes!  & He's right; I was waiting my whole life for such a moment! ^~^


 OMG you need to make that your profile pic--STAT!!


----------



## Usagimon

AndrQmedA said:


> A dapper Chief stepped onto/into shoes!  & He's right; I was waiting my whole life for such a moment! ^~^



this is incredible hahaha


----------



## Vizionari

_How The Bear Cub Catches Her Fish_


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

AndrQmedA said:


> View attachment 139195View attachment 139196
> 
> A dapper Chief stepped onto/into shoes!  & He's right; I was waiting my whole life for such a moment! ^~^



HOLY CRAP, THAT IS SO ADORABLE!! ^w^


----------



## mayor-essy

Just wanted to share the moment Derwin visited.. so tiny


----------



## mayor-essy

I just wanted to post the time Derwin visited.. he's so tiny.


----------



## mayor-essy

I just wanted to post the time Derwin visited.. he's so tiny.
View attachment 139261


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Umm...you posted it three times... XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Women....ya can't live with 'em and ya can't live with 'em.........


Hide and seek tally:Mayor Bogart 1,sad frog dudes 0


----------



## mintellect

AndrQmedA said:


> View attachment 139195View attachment 139196
> 
> A dapper Chief stepped onto/into shoes!  & He's right; I was waiting my whole life for such a moment! ^~^



How adorable!!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## mintellect

I have NO idea why I got this. I have like ten weeds. In Startown I cycled a lot and I had over 600 weeds at one point and never got this, and then I have like ten and I get it???


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I have NO idea why I got this. I have like ten weeds. In Startown I cycled a lot and I had over 600 weeds at one point and never got this, and then I have like ten and I get it???



IT'S A VILEPLUME!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Grizzly's birthday


----------



## mintellect

Found out why-It's because I have no trees.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

BEARDO WHY!?


----------



## misspiggy95

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Found out why-It's because I have no trees.



Yea that happened to me, I cut down all my trees, and BOOM it appeared
tried putting a PWP over it, thought i fixed it, then its like "nah bra, ill just pop up over here instead"


----------



## hellFlower

i finally got around to starting a new town up on my digital copy!


Spoiler: the move in feature is my favourite thing




i really wish Sterling's house was blue coloured so i could have him as my jock instead of rowan...
aah, the woes of a themed town

fireworks with isabelle!

and as an added bonus... have my town map!

i honestly don't know why i picked out this town... it wasn't even close to what i was looking for... but i'm certainly glad i didn't continue resetting now.
i'm having trouble with planning out the paths for the main part town though...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Welp, my game file got corrupted, so Croque is gone... ;_;
*bangs my head against the wall for the stupidity of me leaving my game on until the battery died*
I HATE. MY FLIPPIN. LIFE. SO MUCH!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Introducing myself to the neighbors...






And Gaston trying to flirt with me...


Finally, a design I made!


----------



## duckvely

that's kind of sad


----------



## Nunnafinga

Awwww......look at the little hammy sitting on the stump......hmmm....how'd she get up there with those stubby legs?(The bear costume strikes again!)


And here's the owner of the villager plot seen in the screenshot above....it's Cookie.Nice doggy.


----------



## Usagimon

gonna make my villagers a bunch of sailor uniform cuties and no one's gonna stop me


----------



## isa

Fireworks!


With Mr. Buho


----------



## GurglingT

Usagimon said:


> gonna make my villagers a bunch of sailor uniform cuties and no one's gonna stop me



Ah!
I think this is a great idea. Haha


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...this is a leaf.

And the Fireworks Show!


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 140112
> ...this is a leaf.
> 
> And the Fireworks Show!
> View attachment 140113
> View attachment 140114
> View attachment 140115
> View attachment 140116
> View attachment 140117
> View attachment 140118
> View attachment 140119
> View attachment 140120



This reminds me of someone on Tumblr who really loves Gaston. But not on the level *you* love him...


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I think so too. 
View attachment 140286


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> This reminds me of someone on Tumblr who really loves Gaston. But not on the level *you* love him...



You mean Breezy? Yeah, I've heard of her.


----------



## misspiggy95

Usagimon said:


> gonna make my villagers a bunch of sailor uniform cuties and no one's gonna stop me



This is cute!
I created a winter town, so I asked someone (since I am awful at designing) to fill my shop up with winter sweaters.
Oh my villagers look so adorable in them!


----------



## Laniv

Graham, I like you. Don't ever change.


----------



## misspiggy95

Laniv said:


> View attachment 140381
> 
> Graham, I like you. Don't ever change.



Bagception?


----------



## Tris

Usagimon said:


> gonna make my villagers a bunch of sailor uniform cuties and no one's gonna stop me



What a wonderful idea! I was debating something similar as well, but since all my animals are so different, I decided against it. I would love to see screenshots of your various villagers wear the uniform once you get some


----------



## Ettienne

Usagimon said:


> gonna make my villagers a bunch of sailor uniform cuties and no one's gonna stop me



These are super cute! I wanted my villagers to have a little variety, but still have similar clothes. So I made a set of four designs based on the gingham shirts in the game. My villagers get to choose from yellow, green, blue, or purple gingham, in light shades. c:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Fireworks! (ft. lopsided and strange-looking house)


----------



## Usagimon

Tris said:


> What a wonderful idea! I was debating something similar as well, but since all my animals are so different, I decided against it. I would love to see screenshots of your various villagers wear the uniform once you get some



felicity actually looks perfect in this! fits her so well~ <3 peppy schoolgirl homigosh





lily is a sweetipie too cx





errrrr.... i guess it doesn't really work as a scarf for muffy


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 140565



Wow, did you make this yourself?!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Wow, did you make this yourself?!



Yup! ^w^


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Yup! ^w^



His face looks a bit stretched? But you can't really help it with the design of the...template? I can't think of the right words here lol.
But great job!


----------



## Tris

Usagimon said:


> felicity actually looks perfect in this! fits her so well~ <3 peppy schoolgirl homigosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily is a sweetipie too cx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errrrr.... i guess it doesn't really work as a scarf for muffy



So adorable! I'll have to try and figure out how to design a top and scarf (I have Muffy too) for my villagers now


----------



## isa

Inaugurations!



Spoiler


----------



## Munna

So Phoebe still thinks her house isn't flashy enough (as you can see it is improved!) I kept her pretty red couch in, but got her a gold table, fireflower, chocolate fountain as she loves chocolate, flashy Gracie clothing, a mountain bike for all her adventure & sporty side......)

But for some reason she isn't happy with it, (even though I'd LOVE her Gorgeous bed) and I've even given her pets before & rare fish/bugs....

but alas she complains...

I even tried to send her a Flame shirt, corset, regal---etc but she still wears that Dogtooth tee and asks me almost daily if I like it. 

Seeing that telling her I don't like the clothes doesn't change a thing---I just tell her something nice like "it's cool" 

*sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -



And also this ... after saying she didn't think Keaton would come to my house when she visited my house..... which is sad because Keaton & I are the best of friends.
He's my favourite character in the whole game.

My little heart was pained by these remarks.

I have moved Muffy in, and I still love Phoebe and the town wouldn't be the same without her red feathers. But sometimes she can be rather harsh.  Sometimes I think of agreeing to her ideas of world travel. But then no one compares to Phoebe. 

I guess even best friends fight sometimes.


----------



## Vizionari

isa said:


> Inaugurations!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140794
> View attachment 140795
> View attachment 140796
> View attachment 140797
> View attachment 140798
> View attachment 140799



These are all so lovely


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

So here's another update from Mayscore. It's about time, too!



Spoiler:  It's been too long since I last updated




I'm not sure if it's adorable that I caught Hazel sleeping... or hilarious that she was sleeping in front of her hamster cage.


Call me weird, but I would.


This came from a conversation about dancing. What even, Sheldon.


Is it just me, or are Peanut's eyes kind of creepy here?


You might like to know that I was actually eating an apple when she said that, and much hilarity was had by all.


So while TTing to get back to today's date (went on a hiatus and went back so no-one moved out), I disvocered that Shampoodle was going to open- which I'm happy about. Finally, I can lose this stupid hairstyle!


Kapp'n deconstructs the trope of a character doing something in the rain in romantic films. But really- I'm pretty sure at least one of them has the main male character standing shirtless in the rain.


I'd like to know that myself.


This would have been my first all-squirrel game of hide-and-seek... _if Katt just hadn't ruined it for me._ *shakes fist* I'm glad she's gone.


*shipping intensifies*


See? Even Sheldon ships them! (To clarify, yes, this was about them. I just put up the wrong picture, sorry. I'll put the right one up next time I post.)


This seems like it's going to progress into something kind of risque.


Oh.



*You lied to me, Filbert.*


----------



## Usagimon

boyfriend sent me this today
photos instead of screenshots because boyfriend didn't have SD card at the time










i ship marshal x poppy so hard ahh


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Spoiler




So here's the picture I was talking about. This is where Sheldon mentioned Blaire and Marshal.


And this is why I love Filbert.


I think Marshal and I have different standards of 'fancy'.


HAZEL WHY?! I wanted those snacks...


Truer words have never been spoken.


First all-squirrel game of hide and seek!




I've actually never had a conversation with anyone in Animal Crossing about the books I enjoy- _ever_. My appreciation of Sally has just gone through the roof.


Is it wrong that I think Agent S' face is hilarious here?


That was the first time I've seen Peanut and Filbert together- and let me tell you, the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Flopunny

Spoiler: many pics







A QR I made

The master tactician has come to Sinnoh!

Pinky looks funny when she sleeps 

I shall rule the world... from club LOL!

I didn't realise that happened when you fell in a hole!


----------



## isa

Vizionari said:


> These are all so lovely


Thanks! Sometimes I would like make more inaugurations. I miss it.

Fluffy clouds.


----------



## RLinksoul

I said no more peppy villagers. I already have Pompom, Sprinkle, Cookie, Chrissy and Bubbles was on the way out. I decided to go for another normal villager or snooty.

But one look at that face and I caved.






I don't really remember much about the movie, but I found out she's voiced by the same person as one of my favorite Precure characters. Huge incentive to rewatch.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Stumped
----------


----------



## Munna

Munna said:


> View attachment 140863
> 
> So Phoebe still thinks her house isn't flashy enough (as you can see it is improved!) I kept her pretty red couch in, but got her a gold table, fireflower, chocolate fountain as she loves chocolate, flashy Gracie clothing, a mountain bike for all her adventure & sporty side......)
> 
> But for some reason she isn't happy with it, (even though I'd LOVE her Gorgeous bed) and I've even given her pets before & rare fish/bugs....
> 
> but alas she complains...
> 
> I even tried to send her a Flame shirt, corset, regal---etc but she still wears that Dogtooth tee and asks me almost daily if I like it.
> 
> Seeing that telling her I don't like the clothes doesn't change a thing---I just tell her something nice like "it's cool"
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 140864View attachment 140865
> 
> And also this ... after saying she didn't think Keaton would come to my house when she visited my house..... which is sad because Keaton & I are the best of friends.
> He's my favourite character in the whole game.
> 
> My little heart was pained by these remarks.
> 
> I have moved Muffy in, and I still love Phoebe and the town wouldn't be the same without her red feathers. But sometimes she can be rather harsh.  Sometimes I think of agreeing to her ideas of world travel. But then no one compares to Phoebe.
> 
> I guess even best friends fight sometimes.



Phoebe is still doing this today. She invited me to her house only to tell me her disappointment with me, and that Keaton fixed her stereo.............


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Goodbye, Naomi.


Spoiler


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So Gaston got sick last night...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gaston was still sick today for the Fireworks...


...so I drew a little something of me giving him some hot soup! ^w^


- - - Post Merge - - -


Well, seems like he's feeling better now...


OH, COME ON!! DX


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Watering can brigade.....halt!"


"Ok,guys....see those flowers over there?Get near them,tip your can until water comes out of the spout and sprinkle the water on the flowers.Got it?"


"What?You found some plants with leaves that have between five and nine leaflets with serrated edges and fuzzy surfaces plus buds and flowers?And they smelled funny?Ummm...yeah...those are my special herbs that I use for......cooking....yeah,that's it.Don't worry about it...I'll take care of them.Barold....I think your eyes are looking a bit bloodshot......."


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 141360
> "Watering can brigade.....halt!"
> 
> View attachment 141369
> "Ok,guys....see those flowers over there?Get near them,tip your can until water comes out of the spout and sprinkle the water on the flowers.Got it?"
> 
> View attachment 141371
> "What?You found some plants with leaves that have between five and nine leaflets with serrated edges and fuzzy surfaces plus buds and flowers?And they smelled funny?Ummm...yeah...those are my special herbs that I use for......cooking....yeah,that's it.Don't worry about it...I'll take care of them.Barold....I think your eyes are looking a bit bloodshot......."



XD

- - - Post Merge - - -


HE'S SO FRIGGIN CUTE!!! 0w0


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 141394
> View attachment 141395
> View attachment 141396
> View attachment 141397



Your character's eyes on the last one... XD
But KAWAII!!! ^////^


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Your character's eyes on the last one... XD
> But KAWAII!!! ^////^



Heh....yeah,that's his "I knew he'd cave and let me sit with him" look.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

WELL, TIME TO PLACE BENCHES EVERYWHERE IN TOWN SO EVENTUALLY GASTON WILL SIT ON ONE OF THEM. 0w0


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> WELL, TIME TO PLACE BENCHES EVERYWHERE IN TOWN SO EVENTUALLY GASTON WILL SIT ON ONE OF THEM. 0w0






He likes tree stumps too.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 141403
> 
> He likes tree stumps too.



Yeah, but I can't sit next to him on a tree stump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless... -w-


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Chadder, I swear, if the next eight letters are S, S, G, A, S, T, O, and N, you are LEAVING. >////////<


----------



## Usagimon

finished kid's room/nursery and kitchen in my side character's house~


----------



## Ichigo.

i just love sleepy villagers. excuse the ugliness of my campsite rn it's a work in progress


----------



## ams

Usagimon said:


> finished kid's room/nursery and kitchen in my side character's house~



Nice job they look amazing!


----------



## Akimari

I've taken a TON of screencaps on my new (not New) 3DS XL so it's a time for a screencap dump! Gonna upload the second part in a separate post a few hours from now cuz there's over 50.... whoops. 


Spoiler


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

0////////0


----------



## mintellect

Usagimon said:


> finished kid's room/nursery and kitchen in my side character's house~



0.0 *copies nursery*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141045
> So here's the picture I was talking about. This is where Sheldon mentioned Blaire and Marshal.
> 
> View attachment 141046
> And this is why I love Filbert.
> 
> View attachment 141047
> I think Marshal and I have different standards of 'fancy'.
> 
> View attachment 141048
> HAZEL WHY?! I wanted those snacks...
> 
> View attachment 141049
> Truer words have never been spoken.
> 
> View attachment 141050
> First all-squirrel game of hide and seek!
> 
> View attachment 141051
> View attachment 141052
> View attachment 141053
> I've actually never had a conversation with anyone in Animal Crossing about the books I enjoy- _ever_. My appreciation of Sally has just gone through the roof.
> 
> View attachment 141054
> Is it wrong that I think Agent S' face is hilarious here?
> 
> View attachment 141055
> That was the first time I've seen Peanut and Filbert together- and let me tell you, the resemblance is uncanny.



Are you making an all squirrel town? I live the squirrels!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Magic Marshmallow said:


> 0.0 *copies nursery*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making an all squirrel town? I live the squirrels!



I am, yes! I'm a pretty big fan of the squirrels myself. I don't know why, but there's something immensely charming about them.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Look what I got!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

There's Beardo the Weirdo and now we have Creepy Colton.


"Flurry is missing?Uhhh...no,I haven't seen her.Why do you ask,mayor....?"


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Look what I got!!
> View attachment 141531



How'd you get it so fast??


----------



## ams

Nunnafinga said:


> snip



I love all your screenshots they're always so funny


----------



## Nunnafinga

ams said:


> I love all your screenshots they're always so funny



Thanks!


----------



## KCourtnee

Usagimon said:


> finished kid's room/nursery and kitchen in my side character's house~



I have fallen in love with your kitchen. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Spoiler:  Have another photo dump.




Labelle says this is a nice look for me. I have a feeling she's insulting me.

So while I was TTing back to the current day, I decided to drop into Chip's tent and see the results for the Fishing Tourney. I'm pleased that Sally won, though I can't help but laugh at Patty.

So I figured I'd share my current house and mayor here. I'm kind of considering keeping that design for both of them; I like the look of the cabana outside with the thatched roof.

(I'm considering ditching the glasses, though.)

Agent S and Peanut wouldn't stop walking into one another. I know it's not obvious, but... I still had to snap a picture.




Sheldon tried to troll me by spoiling the results of the show he watched. I turned it right back onto him by saying I wanted to know.

Take it and run.

So we're on the same page now. Marvellous!


Welp. My squirrels are obsessed with dancing now.

I feel bad now... I just don't want to ruin his wonderful house...

Um. Sally. Your house isn't _anything_ like his. I'm not sure you two are on the same page.


----------



## Munna

So anyone who was following my Keaton --Phoebe story

 (the pictures got turned into spoilers so anyone casually scrolling probably would not even notice....---I didn't do that so I have no idea why it is like that as many people here have a few pictures posted that are not turned into spoilers)

Would have noticed that Phoebe has turned from best friend into ungrateful meanie.

The other day she BARGED INTO MY HOUSE while I was cleaning up (you can see from the random items on the floor)

just to tell me that Keaton wouldn't like my house AGAIN!

You used to be cool Phoebe!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I may have to resort to letting her move out & eventually another Phoebe move in. I have no idea how to stop this constant dialogue. It's not fun anymore.


----------



## Laniv

Awwww.


----------



## Nunnafinga

A typical day in the cycling town....weeds,ugly flowers,gray skies,Diva getting stuck in the river bank.....yadda,yadda,yadda.....


Hmmm...it depends on what you mean by "chill-out".






I knew it!


----------



## RLinksoul

Ah stock phrases..







You just moved in two days ago!






There's something greatly amusing about a human having this said to them by an animal.


----------



## Akimari

ignoring my temporarily placed flower arches which were totally not achieved by hacking How the HECK did Mira get down to the hidden beach section of my town? There's nothing connecting it?? There's no way to get there except for with a wet suit???? What is happening. Why is she just looking up at me like everything is chill. Girl you're a rabbit, you can't swim, nothing is chill


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Akimari said:


> View attachment 142150View attachment 142151View attachment 142152
> ignoring my temporarily placed flower arches which were totally not achieved by hacking How the HECK did Mira get down to the hidden beach section of my town? There's nothing connecting it?? There's no way to get there except for with a wet suit???? What is happening. Why is she just looking up at me like everything is chill. Girl you're a rabbit, you can't swim, nothing is chill



SHE CAN TELEPORT

HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED


----------



## misspiggy95

ThatRandomMayor said:


> SHE CAN TELEPORT
> 
> HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED


Obviously shes there for the illuminati meeting


----------



## Nunnafinga

Noticing the proliferation of "ugliest villager" and "villagers you hate" threads on these boards and the fact that this subject seems to be firmly implanted in the collective consciousness of the assorted denizens of this place,I have assembled a photo montage of several butt ug...errr....less attractive villagers I've encountered in this game.Enjoy(and..be kind).


----------



## misspiggy95

Nunnafinga said:


> Noticing the proliferation of "ugliest villager" and "villagers you hate" threads on these boards and the fact that this subject seems to be firmly implanted in the collective consciousness of the assorted denizens of this place,I have assembled a photo montage of several butt ug...errr....less attractive villagers I've encountered in this game.Enjoy(and..be kind).
> 
> 
> View attachment 142199
> View attachment 142201
> View attachment 142202
> View attachment 142204
> View attachment 142206


Is Harry working on shaving his mustache off?


----------



## Nunnafinga

misspiggy95 said:


> Is Harry working on shaving his mustache off?



Nope...he has to have a mustache.It's in his contract.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Nunnafinga said:


> Noticing the proliferation of "ugliest villager" and "villagers you hate" threads on these boards and the fact that this subject seems to be firmly implanted in the collective consciousness of the assorted denizens of this place,I have assembled a photo montage of several butt ug...errr....less attractive villagers I've encountered in this game.Enjoy(and..be kind).
> 
> 
> View attachment 142199
> View attachment 142201
> View attachment 142202
> View attachment 142204
> View attachment 142206



Glad to see some appreciation for some of the more underrated villagers out there.

I still don't really get why people tend to call Rocket ugly, though. Comparably, she's one of the better looking gorillas, if you ask me.


----------



## Akimari

misspiggy95 said:


> Obviously shes there for the illuminati meeting



The Illuminati meeting which will CONFIRM HALF LIFE 3. CONFIRMED. AGAIN.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

A few pictures around Camellia that are works in progress!  I should have taken a picture of my campsite.  Hopefully soon!






A lot of work still needs to be done, but they're getting there! o v o


----------



## Klave

This is from a short while ago but I wanted to share. I finished collecting all of the wetsuits and have some spares to give to friends! 






They're currently just sitting in the museum with all of my balloons.






Also Ankha told me my outfit was stale so I formulated a new one! It is below but with blue wrestling shoes instead of red~





This is the one I feel like I've had less than a month but is apparently old already:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Glad to see some appreciation for some of the more underrated villagers out there.
> 
> I still don't really get why people tend to call Rocket ugly, though. Comparably, she's one of the better looking gorillas, if you ask me.



Yeah,she's not really ugly as far as the gorillas go but she has an odd combination of attributes that turns some people off:androgyny,a costume that accentuates the size of her head(and it's pink),an often misunderstood personality type and her species is generally unpopular in this game.I think if just one of those attributes was changed,she would be much more acceptable to more people as a potential villager.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Klave said:


> This is from a short while ago but I wanted to share. I finished collecting all of the wetsuits and have some spares to give to friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're currently just sitting in the museum with all of my balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Ankha told me my outfit was stale so I formulated a new one! It is below but with blue wrestling shoes instead of red~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I feel like I've had less than a month but is apparently old already:


Ugh I wanna collect wetsuits now *cries*


----------



## misspiggy95

Slammint said:


> Ugh I wanna collect wetsuits now *cries*



You should create your own new line of wet suits!
Except, they have fur, cause you know, wolves?
WOLFSUITS!
You heard it here folks, Slammint is now the new creator of Wolfsuits 
(Available at your nearest T&T Emporium)


----------



## louise23

Klave said:


> This is from a short while ago but I wanted to share. I finished collecting all of the wetsuits and have some spares to give to friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're currently just sitting in the museum with all of my balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Ankha told me my outfit was stale so I formulated a new one! It is below but with blue wrestling shoes instead of red~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I feel like I've had less than a month but is apparently old already:



i like your wetsuits can you get them all my going alone


----------



## Leppi

I finally finished my dream town, so here are some pictures!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got a couple screenshots of a conversation between Gaston and Mira that I heard while hunting for a tarantula...


The only things I could say were "Ugly cute" and "Scary cute." I didn't want to ruin my reputation here on the BellTreeForums, so I just stayed silent...


But you ARE cute, Gaston!
And then he was angry for about five minutes.


----------



## Nunnafinga

A very long time ago,when I first learned how to reset to get a specific villager,the very first plot that came up in my original NL town,Catlips,was that of Goose the goofy jock chicken.I looked him up and saw that he was a chicken and I decided that I wasn't having any poultry in my town.Things change and Goose has finally arrived in Catlips.Now he and Joey can have an eyebrow war.


It didn't take long for Benjamin to put the moves on the new doggy girl.


Whoa....


----------



## RLinksoul

Chrissy... PLEASE never make that face again.






I buy fertilizer and cedar saplings every time they appear. I should do a sale or give-away cause they're starting to pile up. The fruits in the back are there in case a house gets placed over any fruit trees.


----------



## Gir

Or you can just turn around, Tiffany






Finally!! It took about two months >:/



It saw me before I could get my net ready and sneak up on it, so I had no choice but to run



My mayor in Rhizaria has been wearing the same thing for about 8 months, so I decided to give her a new look


----------



## mintellect

Klave said:


> This is from a short while ago but I wanted to share. I finished collecting all of the wetsuits and have some spares to give to friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're currently just sitting in the museum with all of my balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Ankha told me my outfit was stale so I formulated a new one! It is below but with blue wrestling shoes instead of red~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I feel like I've had less than a month but is apparently old already:



Such high quality... *faints*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 142445
> A very long time ago,when I first learned how to reset to get a specific villager,the very first plot that came up in my original NL town,Catlips,was that of Goose the goofy jock chicken.I looked him up and saw that he was a chicken and I decided that I wasn't having any poultry in my town.Things change and Goose has finally arrived in Catlips.Now he and Joey can have an eyebrow war.
> 
> View attachment 142447
> It didn't take long for Benjamin to put the moves on the new doggy girl.
> 
> View attachment 142448
> Whoa....



Benjamin should be in the war too.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Benjamin should be in the war too.



Yeah...he's got some good ones.I should make an all-eyebrow town:Joey,Goose,Benjamin,Cyrano,Hazel,Nate,Anchovy,
Harry,Buck and Pate.


----------



## RLinksoul

ringpop said:


> It saw me before I could get my net ready and sneak up on it, so I had no choice but to run



If it sees you and hisses at you, stay perfectly still and it won't chase you. Eventually it'll start wandering around and you can sneak closer. It'll stop and hiss at you again after a few seconds, so just repeat and as long as it doesn't run into a wall or river you'll get it.


----------



## RLinksoul

Why it's good to have more varied personality types: An Essay.











A literal jaw drop right there.






Such a tiny "I wouldn't pay it any mind otherwise" insect turned out to be pretty valuable. So much for my plan to hoard walking leaves until the competition.


----------



## Usagimon

RLinksoul said:


> Why it's good to have more varied personality types: An Essay.



oh god LOL. this is my problem every day.
i-its not my fault i like normals so much. ;~;


----------



## ams

Decided to share a brief history of my new town!



Spoiler



View attachment 142867
After hours of resetting how could I say no to these villagers?
View attachment 142868
Campsite was built during a very awkward stage in my mayor's fashion journey.
View attachment 142869
We all know what a sleepy Isabelle means...
View attachment 142870
Dream Suite! The grand opening made my mayor a little sleepy too.
View attachment 142871
Yay! No more green Train Station!
View attachment 142872
And some fireworks with my babes. Why do I feel like Isabelle and Bluebear were talking about us?


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is what happened last night.
I spent 1 HOUR looking for a Scopian, gave up and WHOOPS THIS HAPPENED.
Fang didn't even help me


----------



## mintellect

ams said:


> Decided to share a brief history of my new town!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142867
> After hours of resetting how could I say no to these villagers?
> View attachment 142868
> Campsite was built during a very awkward stage in my mayor's fashion journey.
> View attachment 142869
> We all know what a sleepy Isabelle means...
> View attachment 142870
> Dream Suite! The grand opening made my mayor a little sleepy too.
> View attachment 142871
> Yay! No more green Train Station!
> View attachment 142872
> And some fireworks with my babes. Why do I feel like Isabelle and Bluebear were talking about us?



This is so cute! Do you still have Fiilbert?


----------



## ams

Magic Marshmallow said:


> This is so cute! Do you still have Fiilbert?



Thanks! And no, sorry, I had to let go of Filbert so I could reset for Erik.


----------



## Akimari

Slammint said:


> This is what happened last night.
> I spent 1 HOUR looking for a Scopian, gave up and WHOOPS THIS HAPPENED.
> Fang didn't even help me



I feel kind of bad because I saw 3 scorpions last night, and ended up catching two of them. Third one killed me though.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> I feel kind of bad because I saw 3 scorpions last night, and ended up catching two of them. Third one killed me though.



UGHHHHHH
I think I saw one today, but I heard it fall into a pond and the fireworks so I couldn't hear. So I saw I didn't to make me feel better.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

*sigh*
...my town got corrupted, guys...
I'm still crying over my loss of Gaston and Static... ;_;
AND NOW I'M STUCK WITH THESE GUYS.


----------



## mintellect

Is this like, the third time your towns corrupted? You might have a faulty copy. Maybe get a new one?


----------



## punkinpie

My history after the past 2 months:


Spoiler








Um... Ok?




You sure are a Cookie... :/




I agree wholeheartedly.




Gosh, Sterling's house is better than mine...




WHAAAAAAAAAAAT




Gee, thanks...




Wow... My villagers must really hate me...




Double rainbow, all the way! What could it mean?


----------



## ams

punkinpie said:


> My history after the past 2 months:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are a Cookie... :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Sterling's house is better than mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... My villagers must really hate me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double rainbow, all the way! What could it mean?



Cute! Ah this is making me miss Lily 

Your villagers don't hate you, it's just all of the non-frogs didn't want to celebrate in the rain!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I love giving stupid names to my town.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,we're in a motorcycle gang.It's called Satan's Swine.Don't mess with us.


...and then Future Sheldon suddenly appeared in the Wysteria Time Portal.He said that the only difference between now and 25 years into the future is that corn on the cob is eaten vertically rather than horizontally.


Flurry got all Biskit-eyed when she was given a hamster cage.I think she's going to use it as a guest room.


----------



## Akimari

Rosie... your eyes...


gdi Ruby


Can we have a hug emotion thingy?


HELLA


0.-


well THANKS i guess


----------



## RLinksoul

Relate-able Diva.






This is one of those times where I wish I could have seen what the other options are, but I went with my heart and my heart said french fries.


----------



## Gir

Is that so Bertha? Don't you remember what you did to me last time?:



ringpop said:


> View attachment 96065
> "Nooo"




Revenge shall be mine!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> View attachment 143107
> Rosie... your eyes...
> 
> View attachment 143108View attachment 143109View attachment 143110View attachment 143111View attachment 143112
> gdi Ruby
> 
> View attachment 143113
> Can we have a hug emotion thingy?
> 
> View attachment 143114View attachment 143115View attachment 143116View attachment 143117
> HELLA
> 
> View attachment 143118
> 0.-
> 
> View attachment 143119
> well THANKS i guess


I'm so jealous of your SCORPIAN.


----------



## Suzette

*Having fun with Apple!*



I wonder where this will lead to...


And then you probably want it for real...


I expected as much.


Of course it is...


Anything for you my cute Apple! ;3;


After talking a couple of times with her on one day. XD


----------



## Vizionari

My town's still behind...but at least I got a trophy c:





Of course you would think it's beautiful 





I didn't like my old reference picture of my mayor so I took a new one!





So Octavian likes Splatoon apparently.


----------



## danieeelle

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 140112
> ...this is a leaf.
> 
> And the Fireworks Show!
> View attachment 140113
> View attachment 140114
> View attachment 140115
> View attachment 140116
> View attachment 140117
> View attachment 140118
> View attachment 140119
> View attachment 140120



I started cracking up when I saw the holes dug up to trap Gaston in with you.
"You WILL watch the fireworks with me"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Guys, look who I finally got back!


----------



## Melyora

I recently restarted due to TT accidents... Losing my favorite villagers. Plus, I didn't feel content with my map.

So I restarted and tried to get a crooked waterfall. During my many many resets I found several, but then a villager was already in the spot I wanted my house or the other main buildings were in really weird positions.
Then I found a possible good map, and guess who greeted me at the train station? My one and only all-time favorite villager, Fang~! That was reason enough to clear any doubt about this map. Plus Molly was a starter too!

So here a few screenshots from my first week!

I already really liked these villagers at the station~


Awwwww Fang soooooo cute~! Unfortunately he lives at the other side of town now =) But I'll cross the distance!


Lovely villagers~! It was worth the many resets <3


I took a few goods of my old town. This is Yanna, my pet cat! (it's actually a Zodiac Dog, but looks like a cat right?)


Hi there cuties!


Hanging out at Molly's place, she invited me to come over (^-^)


Punchy was my first random move-in~! Never had him before. He's cute for now.


After searching long for Annalise, ringpop PM'd me that Annalise was in boxes in their cycling town <3 


Owh wait, a chameleon isn't a bug?


Watching the fireworks with Fang and Patty~


I adopted Colton from Enny156~ <3 He's so lovely, definitely one of my favorite smugs of the game.


My first bridge is finished and a lot of villagers showed up!


Annalise is hiding from the rain! What a camouflage!


My sister and I having fun doing a Hammer Tour on the island!


And this is my town map today =)


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Yeah,man....I have a grow space behind Beau's house.I gotta keep reminding him to stop grazing there."


----------



## isa

My tree fully grown. I'm so happy!


----------



## Melyora

isa said:


> View attachment 143410
> My tree fully grown. I'm so happy!



That's awesome! Congratz ^-^


----------



## isa

Melyora said:


> That's awesome! Congratz ^-^


I love the tree, yay!


----------



## Vizionari

isa said:


> View attachment 143410
> My tree fully grown. I'm so happy!



I love your dress :') Where'd you get it?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 143399



A bit too close there, dude! ^////^'


----------



## Dozer

I love my yard/patio room.



Is Lyman really a smug?



Keaton matches my room wonderfully.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Some recent happenings in town


----------



## isa

Vizionari said:


> I love your dress :') Where'd you get it?


Here, but no remember the page of tumblr.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Nunnafinga

Spoiler: Toilet Humor


----------



## louise23

I love all of your pics


----------



## RLinksoul

And another for the "features you wish were in this game" list.






Wat.






As long as "I Got You Babe" doesn't start playing you'll be fine.






So Rosie's house is directly to the left and immediately in front of where I'm standing is the very top-right portion of the river, feeding into the ocean. Rosie's house is as close as I believe a house can be built. So I decided to put a little gallery of one of everything that can be grown off of the beach. The currently empty tree is perfect apples. Twelve trees with the flower clock in the middle.






It rained for the first time (that I've seen) in a while yesterday, and with it came the most thick and vivid rainbow I've seen.






Footprints in the sand. I love how much detail this game has. <3


----------



## mintellect

RLinksoul said:


> And another for the "features you wish were in this game" list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as "I Got You Babe" doesn't start playing you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Rosie's house is directly to the left and immediately in front of where I'm standing is the very top-right portion of the river, feeding into the ocean. Rosie's house is as close as I believe a house can be built. So I decided to put a little gallery of one of everything that can be grown off of the beach. The currently empty tree is perfect apples. Twelve trees with the flower clock in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rained for the first time (that I've seen) in a while yesterday, and with it came the most thick and vivid rainbow I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footprints in the sand. I love how much detail this game has. <3



Ooh, you had a sun shower? It doesn't look like it's raining in most of those pics but the animals have umbrellas.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Happiness is a warm ducky.......


....or maybe a not-so-warm ducky.....


----------



## RLinksoul

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Ooh, you had a sun shower? It doesn't look like it's raining in most of those pics but the animals have umbrellas.



Yea it was only a little cloudy out. The footprints in the sand pic was taken around the same time and two streaks of rain were caught to the left of the footprints.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Croque moves into Kamino!
Thank you, Nunnafinga!










And apparently he and Cherry suck at hide-and-seek...


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Croque moves into Kamino!
> Thank you, Nunnafinga!


You are welcome.I guess Croque did not enjoy his time in my beautiful cycling town.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

And of course the FIRST THING HE SAYS TO ME WHEN HE MOVED IN, I TOOK THE WRONG WAY.
"Oh, you came!"


----------



## MayorLilana

You get bad luck.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga, he's dreaming of you again... -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Nunnafinga, he's dreaming of you again... -.-



Wow,Mayor Synnh left quite an impression considering that she only spoke to Croque like three times....must be the green hair.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Spoiler: Gaston's Trip To Mars


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Fauna moves to Kamino!



Umm, Lopez? It's not even sunny...


You too, huh?


Clay being adorable.


Dude, all I did was sell you a cow skull for 127 Bells. And plus I'm not a kid. I'm sixteen.


----------



## Laniv

Even now, they continue to haunt me...


----------



## ShanaRawwr

Started my town again as I just wasn't having fun anymore! Now i have the perfect map, perfect mayor and some amazing new villagers even one of my dreamies Patty !!! So happy right now ^^ Heres a pic of my little tent  and Margie moved in today


----------



## Nunnafinga

Alright,kitty cats....the game is called "hide & seek",not "stand behind a house in a feeble attempt to hide & seek".And Rudy,next time pick someone else's house to "hide" behind.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well, I guess Croque is like Clay's grumpy old uncle. :3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Akimari

Pretty rainy day.

The day I caught two tarantulas within the span of 10 minutes!

Me and Erik clapping at fireworks. He's so cute ;-;

I took like 80 screencaps of this trying to capture the heart over my house without the timestamp at the bottom. Worth.


----------



## RLinksoul

Considering Chrissy's design, I feel like this being displayed in her house was a deliberate (and unsettling) thing.






I didn't even realize where we were positioned until the camera panned, so now this looks like a love confession in progress.






"Take your medicine" indeed.






Ooooh the mental images...






This is actually the first time I've seen one of my villagers sitting down.

And lastly we have, a brief history lesson thanks to a mechanic I did not even know existed until Akimari showed me earlier this month.


----------



## isa

More fireworks!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Gilda:"Colton...I....I... need to tell you something...."
Colton:"Yes.I know.My rainbow of love has enveloped you in its warm caress and you need to express your true feelings for me."
Mayor Gilda:"Uh...no.I was just gonna say that you have a piece of apple peel stuck in your teeth."
Colton:"Oh...you wound me......."


Hans Gruber...a sensitive gorilla...err...Yeti...or snow monkey.....good God,what the heck is he exactly?He reminds me of this guy:





Thhe Bumble Snow Monster from Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

My nighttime treehouse, inhabited by tanukis.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well, while hoping my turnip prices will go higher than 94 Bells, Reese said this, RIGHT when Gaston noticed one of my items...


----------



## peppy villager

Make a wish, Diana ♥♥♥

(featuring me hiding behind the bamboo)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Oh, dear






- - - Post Merge - - -

I love Bob.  






- - - Post Merge - - -

Flora just does not care


----------



## mintellect

I have a ton I want to upload but I can't use the computer!!


----------



## ams

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 144406
> Mayor Gilda:"Colton...I....I... need to tell you something...."
> Colton:"Yes.I know.My rainbow of love has enveloped you in its warm caress and you need to express your true feelings for me."
> Mayor Gilda:"Uh...no.I was just gonna say that you have a piece of apple peel stuck in your teeth."
> Colton:"Oh...you wound me......."
> 
> View attachment 144410
> Hans Gruber...a sensitive gorilla...err...Yeti...or snow monkey.....good God,what the heck is he exactly?He reminds me of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thhe Bumble Snow Monster from Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer.



Omg Hans is so cute I want him


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gee,thanks Goosey but I don't really want your sweaty fruit.


Wake up....it's raining!


Yeah,I'd like to see two octopuses snowboarding in the middle of summer.


----------



## mintellect

Getting Sable's mannequin! 






Well, she's right behind you, so maybe you could just hand it over yourself instead of asking me to which I know you're going to do?






You can just tell by Poppy's face she's going to tell everyone.






I got the mailman's hat! I also got my own ABD, not shown.






Soon after, I got this, my first gold badge!






Two gold badges in one day! Yay for the No Life badge!






Winning the Bug-Off!






Marshal, that is a book. You talk about reading books ALL THE TIME.






Woo! 3 down, 1 to go! I was stupid and didn't time travel 






That's kinda obvious, Marshal.






I decided to change my mayor's look so she looks more like me in real life! I also got a tan, though i don't want one...






They're talking about a poem O'hare wrote. To be fair, with all this pollution and whatnot, he's right in a way.






Marshal, you're a geek. Admit it. The most adorable geek there ever was.






Sunshower! You know what that means...






Not just a rainbow...






A DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

It was Tipper's birthday today and she liked my gift so much she put it on immediately:


Or did she?OMG....naked cow!Don't look........!


----------



## crystalchild

My town is a huge work in progress and terribly messy, but I tidied up my house yesterday! Still need a lot of upgrades, keeping my house really simple until then.





The main room currently has the purpose of housing my drawer, but I turned it into a cute moon altar to make it more interesting.





Tiny cafe? Not sure how I feel about this room, may get rid of the pinks eventually as it looks a little cluttered to me. Oh and I need some coffee cups haha.





Baths!!





And here's where I keep my pretty dresses!





And last, the tiniest simplest bedroom.


----------



## punkinpie

You had better not say you want me to catch one...


You love anime songs? I LOVE YOU SO MUCH RIGHT NOW


Jay has just moved in. AND IN THE PERFECT SPOT TOO


I really love Jay... He was in my original ACNL town.


FINALLY! Could this day get any better?


Excuse me, you've BEEN HERE FOR FOREVER


Isn't that what we all think?


A chair fit for a king... 


ALL THE STARS IN A ROW


Wow... I just love the placement and the simplicity of these two items...


Why are you hiding, Bubbles? Don't be afraid...


HOW ABOUT INSTEAD OF LEAVING IN A COUPLE DAYS, YOU LEAVE RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## RLinksoul

Cookie <3






Melba came over the other day and noticed my private clothing storage, which is blocked by a polka-dot TV and a dollhouse.






Having a dance party with my wall of villager pics. Why can't you just hang those ON the wall?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Visited a couple dream towns and I ran into this town...

The attached images in order of appearance:
Isabelle being delusional.
Visiting Palette... Emile put the love testers next to Croque's pic... SHIPPING.
Jesus, Camofrog. 0.0


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 144852
> It was Tipper's birthday today and she liked my gift so much she put it on immediately:
> 
> View attachment 144853
> Or did she?OMG....naked cow!Don't look........!



*looks*

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Visited a couple dream towns and I ran into this town...
> View attachment 144929
> The attached images in order of appearance:
> Isabelle being delusional.
> Visiting Palette... Emile put the love testers next to Croque's pic... SHIPPING.
> Jesus, Camofrog. 0.0



"Welcome! Now die."


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> *looks*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> "Welcome! Now die."



XD
Camofrog was my first camper who moved in in New Leaf...
I really liked him, he was pretty cool.
But after visiting that dream town...
I'm terrified of him.
GASTON, PROTECT ME! DX


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> XD
> Camofrog was my first camper who moved in in New Leaf...
> I really liked him, he was pretty cool.
> But after visiting that dream town...
> I'm terrified of him.
> GASTON, PROTECT ME! DX



Gaston was one of my five starters in my first town. I thought he was pretty cool.


----------



## isa

Noooooo my balloon!


----------



## jcnorn

Oh no! Not the balloon!  I did that too once, with my favourite balloon! It's no fun feeling!


----------



## Akimari

isa said:


> View attachment 145079
> View attachment 145080
> 
> Noooooo my balloon!



I remember hearing that if you fall that you lose your balloon, so I got curious and fell into a pitfall seed to test it out and it didn't work. I only realized later that by fall, they meant bad luck falling. I haven't lost a balloon yet but I know if I ever have a day with bad luck that I am NOT carrying one, especially since I'm a runner.


----------



## isa

Luckily I have more balloons. If it had been a bunny balloon, I would have restart the 3DS hahaha.


----------



## mintellect

In my first town I remember running on a bad luck day and losing my favorite balloon, the heart cyan. Back then I didn't  know about bad luck and I didn't think to reset, and I was sad about it but then I just ordered a new one.


----------



## Gaby

Nooo! I didn't know you'd let go of a balloon if you fall!


----------



## supercataleena

Rip Drago ;w;


















I will never forget


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,that's the last time I give one of my villagers a denim vest for their birthday.


Fishing with frogman Wart Jr.....hope he doesn't catch one of his relatives.


First visit to long tall Sally's house...rather eclectic yet somewhat cozy.


----------



## RLinksoul

When a villager asks you to pick a pet for them, and they say the same animal that they are, you pretty much HAVE to choose that just to see their reaction.






"Happiness is a rainy day" indeed, Pompom.






Oh Chrissy...






I didn't even know I was that close to her. I denied her requests and ignored her for quite a while.






Now I have another for my wall of villager pics.


----------



## crystalchild

hello beautiful. B)





diana.... was this really necessary

(lol look at me time traveling in the past)


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Actually,I prefer "sticky buns"."


Tacky sweater?Fugly sweater is more like it.


"Well......we're having a luau tonight and I'd really like you to be there......"


----------



## Akimari

My mayor is so cute




Last day of the fireworks!




Double rainbow after a sun shower~




Just gonna stand there and watch me burn...




This would get me like 2853 notes on Tumblr




Stop bullying Ruby 




It's so cute how she thought I was gonna let her leave. <3 <3




Mira sold most of her astro crap, so I bought her the astro shelf and sent it to her, then I found it in Re-tail being sold by her the next day, so I bought it. Sent to her again, and now she's keeping it. She also finally has the TV and CD player back so her house doesn't sound so dead.




Fireworks are so pretty




Thanks for lowkey calling me ugly you stupid yeti


----------



## Mick

crystalchild said:


> diana.... was this really necessary



Diana, meet Lobo:


----------



## creamyy

_'Free of charge'_ that's lies Julian


----------



## Dozer

Molly is literally too cute.


----------



## Blondieboo13

Spoiler: Just a little Fang and Whitney cuteness












My heart. <3


----------



## Locket

Hmm... I wonder what's going on in his mind. It's just so wrong though...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes it is....it's the intro to Ozzy Osbourne's "Crazy Train".I adopted Curly over a year ago and this is the first time he played his old town tune for me.Cool.


Geez,that Jambette is such a flirt.........


The Spotted Beach Cow....a rare and endangered species.


----------



## Peter

*Ana^^* attacking me with a toy hammer ;o;


----------



## Shinigamii

peterjohnson said:


> *Ana^^* attacking me with a toy hammer ;o;



_aww hahahaha but pic is cute lol cx​_


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

All I said in the letter was "Hi."


----------



## crystalchild

OT3





OHH MY GOD I WAS GONNA BE LIKE "hanging out with my two favorite people" AND THEN THEY FREAKING KISSED


----------



## Tremens

I usually post pics of my town on tumblr but heres my favourite gaudy eagle chilling near his house


----------



## isa

Some rooms.


Spoiler


----------



## Yumei

I went to wish Tia a happy birthday...only to find out she wants my job.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA BUT THAT IS _NEVER_ GOING TO HAPPEN!  If you dare try to poison my tea...


----------



## hellFlower

Starsong 2.0!! trying to re-create that magic that Starsong has is gonna be hard...
ignore the fact that my face is completely different in this one, haha...ha.

this is where i'm going to put my campsite! i'm not too sure if i'm sticking with these flowers yet... i like the idea of white lillies+blue pansies+purple roses (and maybe some other flowers here and there). maybe i'll change them with the season?

a little area behind the town hall! im thinking of putting a bus stop here but i've also thought of a few ideas with benches....
i need my pwp permit ;;


----------



## isa

I really love the colors of autumn in animal crossing.


----------



## Kekky

Running our towns like pros.


----------



## pastellrain

Random late summer aesthetic


My OC Reisei's house


Merengue being amazing


----------



## Nunnafinga

Don't mess with these girls:







Mott has been scarred for life after witnessing an argument between Rosie and Peanut.


----------



## Vizionari

Nunnafinga said:


> Don't mess with these girls:
> 
> View attachment 147595
> View attachment 147596


I'm guessing Pancetti wants to try cannibalism.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Vizionari said:


> I'm guessing Pancetti wants to try cannibalism.



Yeah....compared to the other pigs Curly does look kinda tasty.


----------



## pafupafu

tangy no


----------



## mariostarn

*Oh boy! **clenches fists*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Some people read,Ozzie stares at butterflies.....


My frogmen had a birthday party for Mayor Bogart.A bikini-clad Jambette jumped out of the cake moments after this screenshot was taken.


He was good...but not good enough...........


----------



## Anblick

I just figured out how to send my 3ds pictures to myself, woo! So I have a bunch from the last month or so. 


I have had my town for nearly 2 YEARS and this is the first villager I have ever found on a bench. I've been working on landscaping this area too so it's nice to see somebody enjoying it.


I finished Stonehenge this week! I am totally in love, I think it looks so pretty with my new fall colorscheme. Going to need to buy more orange and black flowers though...


And this is the single time I've seen somebody sit on one of my stumps. Thank you, Goose, you really made my day.


Me and my girl Canberra singing in the rain! I love her cute little umbrella.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Anblick said:


> I just figured out how to send my 3ds pictures to myself, woo! So I have a bunch from the last month or so.
> 
> View attachment 148010
> And this is the single time I've seen somebody sit on one of my stumps. Thank you, Goose, you really made my day.




Well alright....somebody else has a stump-sitting Goose.Did your Goose's butt fall asleep too?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Koalas
-------


----------



## Sinistrum

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 147935
> He was good...but not good enough...........



This is really awesome - thank you for posting this.


----------



## yukikotobuki

Here are some screenshots from Amoria! The town's not at all done yet, but I've managed to get some good screenshots over the past couple of months.



Spoiler: pics



View attachment 148125
My mayor's living room! Pretty cozy.

View attachment 148126
Cookie is one of my favorite villagers, so I visit her often. She's always sitting on the couch in her house!

View attachment 148127
A pic behind Retail, next to the train tracks. One of my favorite parts of town.

View attachment 148128
Another favorite - the little path that leads to the coffee shop!

View attachment 148129
The front of the station before a huge storm. I thought it was beautiful.

View attachment 148130
Marshal 

View attachment 148131
Side character standing on the flower bed. I like this part of town, but it's a huge wip.

View attachment 148132
Finally, Julian in my mayor's kitchen :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sinistrum said:


> This is really awesome - thank you for posting this.



You're welcome.


----------



## Gogoat

i made a little memorial for satoru iwata! lettering isn't my strong suit, i think i fiddled with that tile for a good half hour to get it to look nice and centered ;w;




i'm really happy with how my campsite turned out too, and it looks so cute with a tent up! ( even if the villager wasn't very cute ;u; )




well, i guess you do have some nice _bone structure_.


----------



## mintellect

Gogoat said:


> i made a little memorial for satoru iwata! lettering isn't my strong suit, i think i fiddled with that tile for a good half hour to get it to look nice and centered ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm really happy with how my campsite turned out too, and it looks so cute with a tent up! ( even if the villager wasn't very cute ;u; )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i guess you do have some nice _bone structure_.



Aww, that memorial looks really nice! I'd make one, but I have no clue where and also have no space for new designs...

- - - Post Merge - - -



pafupafu said:


> tangy no



Tangy.. How could you...


----------



## Dozer

I feel mean doing this but it's just too funny.


Rasher's smile is so sweet and hilarious, he's so proud of placing in the Bug Off!


My little park plaza below the train station


lol


----------



## Demeter_Deme

Today, my favorite horsey bros and I had a little dance party.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eine kleine Nachtfischen .......mit Goose


Sure,Gigi...as soon as you put those lips away.


Yeah...I think I got a bit carried away with the Aussie slang.


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 148244
> Eine kleine Nachtfischen .......mit Goose
> 
> View attachment 148245
> Sure,Gigi...as soon as you put those lips away.
> 
> View attachment 148246
> Yeah...I think I got a bit carried away with the Aussie slang.



Oh God, it looks like Gigi is puckering up her lips to kiss you...

Anyway, onto what's been happening in Heaven!






I decided to put a plot resetting character's plot where I'll place my fourth character eventually and sadly, a house can't go there without destroying the trees I put in those two empty holes. Now I'll have to either redesign the area or fill those holes in with a stupid flower or something.






Finally time traveled to the correct date; I'm not used to these fall colors! Ignore my messy hair haha.






Mereunge kept plotting around that top left area, on my path, on my dirt path, on my trees, ugh, and she rarely plotted somewhere else (which was a bad spot too of course). So when she went off the path finally, I decided to settle for it. Although it was where I was gonna put a geyser, I like it. I'm going to redo this zenish area with pink and white flowers, and a picnic blanket instead of a hot spring. I'll miss this area though, but I'm trying to make the area around my police station more zen.






Although that's my birthday too, I'll make sure to get you something extra special, Marshal <3










Cookie actually thought I was dead. This game just got really dark and sad.


----------



## HHoney

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh God, it looks like Gigi is puckering up her lips to kiss you...
> 
> Anyway, onto what's been happening in Heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put a plot resetting character's plot where I'll place my fourth character eventually and sadly, a house can't go there without destroying the trees I put in those two empty holes. Now I'll have to either redesign the area or fill those holes in with a stupid flower or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally time traveled to the correct date; I'm not used to these fall colors! Ignore my messy hair haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mereunge kept plotting around that top left area, on my path, on my dirt path, on my trees, ugh, and she rarely plotted somewhere else (which was a bad spot too of course). So when she went off the path finally, I decided to settle for it. Although it was where I was gonna put a geyser, I like it. I'm going to redo this zenish area with pink and white flowers, and a picnic blanket instead of a hot spring. I'll miss this area though, but I'm trying to make the area around my police station more zen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although that's my birthday too, I'll make sure to get you something extra special, Marshal <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie actually thought I was dead. This game just got really dark and sad.



You got Merengue plotted!!!!! YayyyY! Now you'll be able to celebrate your birthday!!! Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## hellFlower

Lunebell's been pretty busy the past few days...

i built the campsite...



some other PWPs (i'm not sure what happened to the design standee there)...

my villagers became sentient and rebelled against the game's code...

i had my birthday!!


Felicity and Fauna decided to scooch from Starsong to Lunebell...
and...

Lunebell has a dream address!!
of course my town is nowhere near done, but it's still nice to have.


----------



## PaperCat

From when Marshal was in my campsite. He has grown on me since he has moved in so I might keep him.


First Gracie Fashion Check. I used what I had available, not the best but I passed. So fashionable.


Drago is adorable.


...thanks Gabi....


Love random stumps


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

The purple goth sisters visited Clay today


----------



## mintellect

HHoney said:


> You got Merengue plotted!!!!! YayyyY! Now you'll be able to celebrate your birthday!!! Happy early birthday!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Licorice

Some recent accomplishments in my town.




The last of the pretty summer grass.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The doggies be sniffin'......


Mayor Bogart and part of his impressive collection of frog pics.


Naked kitty alert...


----------



## roseflower

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 148665
> The doggies be sniffin'......
> 
> View attachment 148666
> Mayor Bogart and part of his impressive collection of frog pics.
> 
> View attachment 148667
> Naked kitty alert...



I love your little frog pic collection, I?m trying to collect pics of a few villager species I like as well!


----------



## Nunnafinga

roseflower said:


> I love your little frog pic collection, I?m trying to collect pics of a few villager species I like as well!



I have a total of eight frog pics.....Camofrog and Lily still haven't coughed any up.Here are my octopics:


----------



## roseflower

Nunnafinga said:


> I have a total of eight frog pics.....Camofrog and Lily still haven't coughed any up.Here are my octopics:
> 
> View attachment 148743



Aww your octopics collection looks adorable I hope you can get Camofrog and Lily`s pics soon, good luck!


----------



## HMCaprica

My mayor outside her house, I just like how it turned out, looks so fairytalish


----------



## isa

Poor Rory! He has not had time to make a wish hahaha.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yup,the sphynx's butt is the perfect hiding spot in Quackle.Quillson was practically invisible.


Ladies go crazy for a sharp dressed octopus.......


Wow,I had no idea that Chester had such amazing teefus...almost as good as Tabby's.


----------



## HMCaprica

My Coffee cafe-"Lofty Coffee"


----------



## Ettienne

HMCaprica said:


> My Coffee cafe-"Lofty Coffee"
> 
> View attachment 148882
> 
> View attachment 148883



I like the theme you have going on here. It's nice to see a cafe that isn't all sweets and pastries. Go you! c:


----------



## Yumei

So...you freak about a little pitfall, but you're going to try _lava_.  Noooo Peanut, just nooooo.


----------



## PiggyDigi

Slightly old pic considering I am wearing the santa costume in this pic but I don't think I can get my home theme score to get any higher considering how much mess I have in my home.






slightly creepy meeting.


----------



## bunn

It's Rudy's last day in my town. I'll miss this cutie kitty </3


----------



## oukin

A couple of these are a little old, but I thought I'd share them anyway =P 
 
So cute Boomer ;-; 

 
..Hope this kind of picture is allowed here? 

 
Finally got Drago, but then he moved right behind my house and plotted on top of my fruit orchard >>.. So he came and left within a month LOL.. it'll be a while for 16 more villagers to move out, but I think having Drago in a good spot is worth it~


----------



## Nunnafinga

Marshal's birthday:




What??Marshal didn't expect me to give him the perfect gift?He's been living in my town for over two frickin' years so I think I know what he likes.He looks like a miniature Colton with the blue ringmaster coat.Squirrel-bro Filbert was the guest this year...and last year....and the year before that.Them squirrel boys must like each other or something.


----------



## mintellect

HMCaprica said:


> My Coffee cafe-"Lofty Coffee"
> 
> View attachment 148882
> 
> View attachment 148883



Nice looking cafe! Did you hack to get the wall and floor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> Marshal's birthday:
> View attachment 149219
> View attachment 149220
> View attachment 149221
> View attachment 149222
> What??Marshal didn't expect me to give him the perfect gift?He's been living in my town for over two frickin' years so I think I know what he likes.He looks like a miniature Colton with the blue ringmaster coat.Squirrel-bro Filbert was the guest this year...and last year....and the year before that.Them squirrel boys must like each other or something.



Ahh, Marshal and Filbert look so cute together! I wish I could have them in the same town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now time for my pictures!






Beautiful meteor shower at my favorite spot in town.






Guess what September 29th was...






Yay!!






The big moment... what to wish for??






WHOOOOSH! Not telling what I wished for, that's just between me and my villagers. It was b]pretty simple though.






Although I never got to eat the cake :/ My gift was a birthday hat, which I already had, why no birthday table??






Marshal and I share a birthday, so then i visited him, where he was celebrating with Maple. Marshal seemed to really love his gi-
Wait, the chocolate is in the shape of a heart? Oh shoot, now Marshal must think... never mind.


----------



## mogyay

i love beau so much ;_; i trapped him while i was trying to get pwp requests and i came back to find him missing form his hole prison to just find him sitting there smiling ugh, he's too sweet


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bill came over yesterday to check out my ducky pic room.Hmmm...I wonder why I have like 57 Pompom pics but only two Bill pics.


Bull.


----------



## heitann




----------



## heitann

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thought these photos were absolutely hilarious conversations. My villagers are crazy in the head!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nothin' says "hardass" like a chicken wearing a pleather vest.


Nothing will save her bacon this time.....heh,heh,heh.....


----------



## Licorice

I adopted Tutu yesterday and I made a shirt to celebrate.


----------



## scartwright

Licorice said:


> View attachment 151638
> 
> I adopted Tutu yesterday and I made a shirt to celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 151639



That shirt is ADORABLE! Love it!

Also I love Roald's reaction to perfect apples:


----------



## Campy

scartwright said:


> Also I love Roald's reaction to perfect apples:


I laughed the first time I saw Kody say that, and it's still funny now. :')


----------



## Mentagon

You know, I wasn't sure about keeping Beardo at first, but after seeing this I think I've changed my mind, lmfao.


----------



## Ichigo.

i will never get over finding villagers on benches/stumps


----------



## mintellect

Grim Sleeper said:


> View attachment 151779
> You know, I wasn't sure about keeping Beardo at first, but after seeing this I think I've changed my mind, lmfao.



Wow, they can say that??6


----------



## Soshi

crankies are the best


----------



## Nunnafinga

Jack kinda gets on my nerves so I trap his pumpkin ass with holes.Yeah,stay there squash-face.


Eugene has just moved to Stilton as the sixth koala.I admire his fashion sense but I wish he had .....eyes.


On wheat or sourdough?


----------



## Licorice




----------



## llamasity

I have a whole bunch of cute screenshots to post but i have a 3ds *xl* so i can't upload them to tumblr and get them easily, I'll get the sd card out and import them sometime


----------



## Blu-chu

I always get a kick or facepalm whenever a villager of mine talks about another villager, and they're right beside them.


Spoiler: spoiler









 Silly Zucker.



And I love it when I see someone fall into a pit fall trap - be it mine or someone else's. XD


Spoiler: spoiler











There's something about finding a villager sitting down though that I always get excited over... Maybe because mine don't like sitting down often. 


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## mintellect

Soshi said:


> crankies are the best
> View attachment 151867



You go Lobo! I've never liked the jocks.


----------



## scartwright

I won silver in the fishing tourney! It'll be gold next time.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hide & Seek in Fonebone
---------------------------


Olivia,Olivia....standing next to another villager's house isn't really hiding,is it?


The weight of Sheldon's enormous head has him listing like a torpedoed battleship.


The score:Small villager's house: 1,Large white bear not doing a very good job of hiding: 0


----------



## Laniv

Don't beat yourself up, Graham.



Make of that what you will.



Chill out, Ruby, I just wanted to talk.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pigs
----


Damn.....I just hate owing the pigs money.........


Cheatersig town:  A jealous Pancetti tells Gala "I will kick yo' porky pork butt if I catch you with da Mayor again!!"


He managed to stave it off for a couple of months but the Denim Vest Police finally caught up with Hugh.That's makes it seven pigs and counting.....


----------



## Licorice

Finally finished with my town.


----------



## LovelyLavender

It's so weird looking at this thread and seeing the villagers in my town. It's like...
"What're doing over there? I thought you only loved me  "


----------



## Campy

Oh wow, your clover paths look amazing, Licorice! That must have taken a looot of time.


----------



## jcnorn

Clovers as paths! That is so clever


----------



## Cyan Flare

Licorice said:


> Finally finished with my town.
> View attachment 152780
> View attachment 152781
> View attachment 152782


Whoa! Loving the look of the paths and bushes! Very nice! wish my town looked even remotely like that...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Between school, I've been working on landscaping my town!  I'm not even close to done and I can only play on the weekends, but I'm proud of how it's coming along (｀・ω・?)”


----------



## Nunnafinga

But I already have you,Kiki!


Last week's ultra-competitive fishing tournament in Rhubarb.I think it's obvious who won the tournament......


Joey's my ducky pal but he gets a little uppity sometimes.


----------



## Blondieboo13

Marshal thinks he's clever....


Moonfall is starting to look very Fall-ish I would say. :3 Pretty happy with how it's developing considering I've only started this town a few short weeks ago. 



Someone decided to swing by to check out the new sights. ^_^


----------



## oukin

After getting the game since NA release.. Finally~!! 


And got the badge from Phineas today ^^!! But that might've been the only highlight of the day because.. 


..Pompom's moving today ;-; She's been with me since the beginning of my town.. 


~HHD made me neglect New Leaf;; Should have played at least once this week haha 

 
But Pompom.. I only have 3 villagers left in my town that I actually want to keep.. =|


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## twisty

A couple of pictures of my fave place around town. c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

twisty said:


> A couple of pictures of my fave place around town. c:


Agree with me, don't you wish the sun was in this game? Hmm?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Love the misguided snooty matchmaking....at least Puck and Molly are roughly the same height.


----------



## AkiBear

"diana pls"
A very kind person just gave me a toy hammer for free. I've never used one so I went to test it right away. Now I feel like whacking all my villagers. ;_;


----------



## llamasity

My cute mayor and his cute house
i really love that you can crossdress on this game! I took these 2 about 5 minutes ago and im so happy shampoodles finally opened


----------



## CKACNL

Grim Sleeper said:


> View attachment 151779
> You know, I wasn't sure about keeping Beardo at first, but after seeing this I think I've changed my mind, lmfao.



I had the same thing. When I first saw him i taught why you?! One week later I loved him..


----------



## CKACNL

My new room 



Finished this part of my town finally


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Akimari

My birthday was yesterday and I had Marshal host it, with Ruby & Hans celebrating with me. Needless to say the absence of Poppy broke my heart.


----------



## ChocoMagii

Lol when Chief moved from my friend's town to mines.


----------



## Mayuu

I just thought this was cute.


----------



## isa

I want to kill my villagers and destroy the town! Everyone has to die!


----------



## mintellect

isa said:


> I want to kill my villagers and destroy the town! Everyone has to die!
> View attachment 154842
> View attachment 154843
> View attachment 154846
> View attachment 154844
> View attachment 154845



Oh woah woah woah! Do you need to talk? Let's talk about your feelings.
that is hilarious though!


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## isa

Diancie Rose said:


> Oh woah woah woah! Do you need to talk? Let's talk about your feelings.
> that is hilarious though!


I don't need talk! Do you want to die too? Muahahaha.
I can read all.


----------



## happymayor

Mayuu said:


> View attachment 154911View attachment 154912View attachment 154913View attachment 154914



Your outfit is just adorable!


----------



## Jacob

Found this while going through my Miiverse!


----------



## Fields

Been meaning to ask, just how does everyone take proper screenshots of their DS and post them on the internet here?


----------



## Mayuu

happymayor said:


> Your outfit is just adorable!



I made the black and white one,I got the hat from the able sisters.


----------



## scartwright

Fields said:


> Been meaning to ask, just how does everyone take proper screenshots of their DS and post them on the internet here?



In-game you can take a screenshot by holding L&R at the same time.

For uploading the screenshots, there's two main methods:
*1.* You can upload them directly to your Facebook/Twitter using Nintendo 3DS Image Share, accessed directly on your 3DS. Then save/copy the picture to post here.
*2.* The other option is using Miiverse, there's a guide here. These tend to be a higher quality.


----------



## Barbara

scartwright said:


> In-game you can take a screenshot by holding L&R at the same time.
> 
> For uploading the screenshots, there's two main methods:
> *1.* You can upload them directly to your Facebook/Twitter using Nintendo 3DS Image Share, accessed directly on your 3DS. Then save/copy the picture to post here.
> *2.* The other option is using Miiverse, there's a guide here. These tend to be a higher quality.



The main method and easiest method is to just place the SD card into your computer... However, if you have a New 3DS like me you need to remove some screws in order to reach it, which makes me less likely to get it out; I therefore prefer to use Miiverse or 3DS Image Share instead if I just need one or two pictures.


----------



## Nunnafinga

You know you're at the highest level of friendship with a villager when they give you their pic after you've just given them a toilet.


----------



## Laniv

...Alright, I like you already.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

An original Marshal popped into my town while I was fixing my Bob situation, (Bob moved so I cycled 16 villagers in a day....long story).  Needless to say, I can see why everyone likes him.






Got Bob back.  He got sassy at me.  xD






Met another cat, this one named Ruby.  I really like him, he's cool






Also got a Francine, now I just need her counterpart.






Been a busy month, but a good month.


----------



## happymayor

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 155067
> View attachment 155068
> You know you're at the highest level of friendship with a villager when they give you their pic after you've just given them a toilet.



HAHAHAHA I laughed really hard at this!


----------



## Blondieboo13

I finally got around to starting my house decor on my main room, my entire house has just been a giant mess while I've been landscaping and I got pretty tired of looking at it. >.< Chief was also surprised when he decided to stop by for a visit. :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

happymayor said:


> HAHAHAHA I laughed really hard at this!



I've had Gaston for two and a half years and this is only the third pic he's given me.Oh,well I guess he just really likes toilets.


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## Nunnafinga

I guess it could have been worse.She could have given me a men's toilet.


----------



## Vizionari

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 155274
> View attachment 155275
> View attachment 155276
> View attachment 155277
> I guess it could have been worse.She could have given me a men's toilet.


She must really hold something against you to say that a potty is the perfect thing for you, lol.


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 155274
> View attachment 155275
> View attachment 155276
> View attachment 155277
> I guess it could have been worse.She could have given me a men's toilet.



Villagers sure seem to have a thing for toilets.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe they consider them high class and give them to their most beloved friends, because animals usually just... Go. In the leaves or something.


----------



## piske

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 155274
> View attachment 155275
> View attachment 155276
> View attachment 155277
> I guess it could have been worse.She could have given me a men's toilet.



I like that Flurry is just creepin' in the background in the second pic. Like "ooh, toilet gossip!"!


----------



## mintellect

P e o n y said:


> I like that Flurry is just creepin' in the background in the second pic. Like "ooh, toilet gossip!"!



And you can just barely see her hiding behind the tree in the third.


----------



## Libra

FINALLY!!! ^_^


----------



## Charcolor

Libra said:


> FINALLY!!! ^_^



blathers didn't say that when i gave him the last bug


----------



## Libra

Charcolor said:


> blathers didn't say that when i gave him the last bug



He didn't? Ah, I have no idea what he's supposed to say; it's the first time I've completed the insect collection (mostly because I wasn't that interested in catching bugs in my previous towns). ^_^'

[EDIT] Maybe you missed one? Could that be it?


----------



## piske

Diancie Rose said:


> And you can just barely see her hiding behind the tree in the third.



Haha! You can! What a weirdo ;>


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yes. Are... you ok? You seem to be bleeding ma'am.


----------



## piske

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 155515
> 
> Yes. Are... you ok? You seem to be bleeding ma'am.



Oh geez that is slightly horrifying!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

P e o n y said:


> Oh geez that is slightly horrifying!!


And guess what, its a sno-cone tank/tee. XD


----------



## DoctorGrunge

I think Chester and Punchy want to eat me, help!


----------



## piske

Paperboy012305 said:


> And guess what, its a sno-cone tank/tee. XD



Ahhh, I see! I'm sure it looks normal then on a villager without a white coloring!


----------



## yukikotobuki

Working on Magnolia little by little. These are just a couple of little spots in town by the beach. I'm hoping to get a few more pwp suggestions before I go really in-depth with decorating; then, I'm planning on finally creating a dream address!​


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## mintellect

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 155515
> 
> Yes. Are... you ok? You seem to be bleeding ma'am.



"We are here to bring you a shocking story you'll only hear on TBT! A local bear cub had been found naked and bleeding by the neck, yet walking around like nothing has happened? Is this witchcraft? Stay tuned to find out!"


----------



## AkiBear

My villagers are asking me to call me by my mayor's name (which is also my real name). ?????
?????????? Ok.


(Ignore the daddy thing, it's just a joke. A really bad joke that I find hilarious.)


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## AkiBear

He's a cutie.


----------



## Blondieboo13

My campsite in Moonfall was FINALLY built!

And my first camper was.....

Lil cutie.

I'm so happy right now. ^_^


----------



## Romaki

I just want to complain about one thing because omg.



Okay, so this is house placement #1. With 1 spot west and 2 spots north it DOES NOT WORK.



And here house placement #2. While trying for campsite places, I accidently went one spot up north.
So with even 1 spot east and 2 spots north it DOES WORK.

Man, this is just so annoying. I just don't know where to put my campsite now.
It's so dumb to get a perfect structure ruined by stupid pointless rules that only apply to one bridge apparently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I guess it's because of that weird edge in the first picture, but the bridge rules are just overly complicated tbh.


----------



## piske

Blondieboo13 said:


> My campsite in Moonfall was FINALLY built!
> View attachment 155835
> And my first camper was.....
> View attachment 155833
> Lil cutie.
> View attachment 155834
> I'm so happy right now. ^_^



YAY congrats! I adore Maple. One of my favorites since Wild World! Are you inviting her to live in Moonfall? :>


----------



## Blondieboo13

P e o n y said:


> YAY congrats! I adore Maple. One of my favorites since Wild World! Are you inviting her to live in Moonfall? :>


Yep! She's a dreamie for Moonfall so it was a dream come true to get her in my campsite right away <3 I adore her too. :3


----------



## piske

Blondieboo13 said:


> Yep! She's a dreamie for Moonfall so it was a dream come true to get her in my campsite right away <3 I adore her too. :3



Ah, such wonderful luck! I'm so glad! :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

'Tis the season for bear love,but Nate is not so sure.....


----------



## yukikotobuki

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 156114
> View attachment 156115
> 'Tis the season for bear love,but Nate is not so sure.....



That is incredibly cute ;_;


----------



## rosabelle

I haven't been playing on my town much. I've been MIA for more than 2 months I think? I decided to open it up again today and took some screenshots (I'm still in Cherry blossom season btw). 

Merengue and Saharah out for a morning walk around town





Drinking fountain area of my town





Creeping up on Pete


----------



## yukikotobuki

rosabelle said:


> I haven't been playing on my town much. I've been MIA for more than 2 months I think? I decided to open it up again today and took some screenshots (I'm still in Cherry blossom season btw).
> 
> Merengue and Saharah out for a morning walk around town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking fountain area of my town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creeping up on Pete



Your town is absolutely beautiful! Do you have a dream address, by chance?


----------



## piske

@rosabelle - oh my, your town is so lovely!!! Please share more pics :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,at least he wasn't checking out my booty.


----------



## sugacube

What, you? Pffft, no way....


----------



## piske

sugacube said:


> View attachment 156269
> 
> What, you? Pffft, no way....



Awww! Why is he bummed about that? LOL


----------



## rosabelle

yukikotobuki said:


> Your town is absolutely beautiful! Do you have a dream address, by chance?





P e o n y said:


> @rosabelle - oh my, your town is so lovely!!! Please share more pics :>



Thank you both! And sorry, no  I still don't have a DA. ^^;


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Thank you both! And sorry, no  I still don't have a DA. ^^;



Awww, well if you ever make one please share! :>


----------



## Romaki

_You didn't even try..._


----------



## Mayuu

Seashell music box


----------



## louise23

i love looking at peoples town


----------



## AkiBear

The sunset in my town was really lovely today!!


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## louise23

I like the sunset picture it is great


----------



## Romaki

Help! I'm being followed!



(Or maybe I'm just having fun with Nook... )


----------



## piske

Annika said:


> Help! I'm being followed!
> 
> View attachment 156476
> 
> (Or maybe I'm just having fun with Nook... )



Haha that raccoon will chase you to the moon if you owe him money lol ;>


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

I got bored earlier so I made a playroom/kitchen. I don't wanna get rid of any of the rooms I have now though so it's stuck in my museum exhibit.


----------



## piske

MrGameAndScotch said:


> I got bored earlier so I made a playroom/kitchen. I don't wanna get rid of any of the rooms I have now though so it's stuck in my museum exhibit.



Oh wow! This is really cute! That's really creative too, I don't think I've seen someone make a playroom-type room! I love the pastel kiddie furniture :>

Also, your username is hilarious :>


----------



## piske

Ok this is SUPER POTATO QUALITY but this is me and several of my villagers celebrating my custom design sign - it's just funny to me because I'm living it up and my villagers all look like they're about to sneeze xD



Spoiler: ACHOO!


----------



## Vizionari

P e o n y said:


> Ok this is SUPER POTATO QUALITY but this is me and several of my villagers celebrating my custom design sign - it's just funny to me because I'm living it up and my villagers all look like they're about to sneeze xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ACHOO!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156485



I've took pictures where the villagers look like that, it's pretty funny


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## davroslek

Spoiler






This is the first time that I have EVER seen one of my villagers sitting on a stump. <3 <3 <3


----------



## yukikotobuki

davroslek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156532
> 
> 
> This is the first time that I have EVER seen one of my villagers sitting on a stump. <3 <3 <3



So cute. <3 I had Rolf in my first town, and he's such a precious baby.


----------



## Romaki

Why! does! every! new! villager! build! on! my! path!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,this comes as no surprise....


Awww,too bad they don't have lips.


----------



## AkiBear

Cute octopus friends.


----------



## piske

davroslek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156532
> 
> 
> This is the first time that I have EVER seen one of my villagers sitting on a stump. <3 <3 <3



It's so adorable! Cheri was sitting on one in my town, she told me she was meditating xD


----------



## Romaki

Man, this is so annoying, but I don't want to reset for random cycling villager. :s


----------



## Munna

*Freya in a Mint shirt. She has Topaz eyes, not yellow. She is so appreciative of everything, it's adorable!  She's a lot nicer than I expected. The most polite & sweet person in town. *


----------



## Nunnafinga

Lady ducks.


Pengmen


Hammy gurls.


----------



## helloxcutiee

My pumpkin patch!<3


----------



## Mayuu




----------



## piske

Helloxcutiee said:


> My pumpkin patch!<3
> 
> View attachment 156767



Adorable!!! :> Do you have a DA?


----------



## louise23

Love the picture with fauna in it


----------



## Brain.Boy

Spoiler




Phyllis for god sake no.

Making Walt mad is something I don't want to do. Couldn't help it though. XD

Something tells me Claudia doe not like Sylvia... Hm.

Punchy stahp my adorable bone will break. X_X

Kapp'n being so real right now it hurts. xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

P e o n y said:


> Adorable!!! :> Do you have a DA?



Not yet. My town is still a wip!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Me and my girls!


----------



## Blueskyy

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 156998
> 
> Me and my girls!



Haha that pic is like where's Waldo...only it's where's coco.  She has that gyroid face!


----------



## helloxcutiee

AndyP08 said:


> Haha that pic is like where's Waldo...only it's where's coco.  She has that gyroid face!



Yeah, it's hilarious


----------



## spamurai

I haven't been on New Leaf in so long now because of HHD...
Love these screenshots though 

Is the Pumpkin Patch edited? or just Summery colours? 0_o


----------



## Vizionari

Um, no.


----------



## helloxcutiee

spamurai said:


> I haven't been on New Leaf in so long now because of HHD...
> Love these screenshots though
> 
> Is the Pumpkin Patch edited? or just Summery colours? 0_o



I edited the picture on picmonkey.com


----------



## spamurai

Helloxcutiee said:


> I edited the picture on picmonkey.com



Ohhhh, awesome. It looks really cool


----------



## mintellect

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 156998
> 
> Me and my girls!


Hmm... one of those gyroids look a little... odd compared to the others, but I can't point my finger on it...
Ah! the one all the way to the right, it's lips are different!... That must be it!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Living large.



A rare shot of an octopus sitting on a stump.It takes a long time to fold up all of those tentacles.


Gigi wins the Fishing Tournament by catching a 24" Camofrog.


----------



## mintellect

Not the best quality but I thought this was really cool. The second one took forever to get because the stupid times stamp kept showing up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

After trying to get rid of my bed head after not playing for a while, I accidently dyed my hair the wrong color.






But, Nook, I already work there...


----------



## crystalchild

some pics from my town





















- - - Post Merge - - -

its springtime in my town right now because i want to work on landscaping during the season i plan to upload my dream address


----------



## helloxcutiee

Diancie Rose said:


> Hmm... one of those gyroids look a little... odd compared to the others, but I can't point my finger on it...
> Ah! the one all the way to the right, it's lips are different!... That must be it!



Yeah, the lips do look a little funny! Lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalchild said:


> some pics from my town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its springtime in my town right now because i want to work on landscaping during the season i plan to upload my dream address



Awesome town!

- - - Post Merge - - -




Some more pics of Chestnut!


----------



## mintellect

I don't get to chose from a million pretty filters like you guys do 

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalchild said:


> some pics from my town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its springtime in my town right now because i want to work on landscaping during the season i plan to upload my dream address



Omg I forgot that... Thing in the last pic is a PWP in this game! It's a smug PWP right?
Now I actually wNt the slugs to request something. That'd be great for my second character's space theme.


----------



## jekojiru




----------



## Hanami

chefs of the 2015 harvest festival~

marshal, chef de cuisine






diana, sous chef





marina, saucier and poissonnier





daisy, rotisseur





bunnie, patissier





too cute haha


----------



## crystalchild

Helloxcutiee said:


> Awesome town!


thank you! your mayor looks super cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> Omg I forgot that... Thing in the last pic is a PWP in this game! It's a smug PWP right?
> Now I actually wNt the slugs to request something. That'd be great for my second character's space theme.


"the slugs".... not sure if that was on purpose or not, but lmfao. yes, the parabolic antenna is a smug pwp!

- - - Post Merge - - -



jekojiru said:


> View attachment 157170


super cute! your town looks amazing.


----------



## mintellect

crystalchild said:


> thank you! your mayor looks super cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> "the slugs".... not sure if that was on purpose or not, but lmfao. yes, the parabolic antenna is a smug pwp!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> super cute! your town looks amazing.



Lol no, I didn't do that on purpose haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hanami said:


> chefs of the 2015 harvest festival~
> 
> marshal, chef de cuisine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diana, sous chef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marina, saucier and poissonnier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy, rotisseur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunnie, patissier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cute haha



MARSHAL SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

- - - Post Merge - - -

And your high quality screenshots are driving me nuts.


----------



## xPengyMC_

Spoiler: #HarvestFestival 2k15


----------



## mintellect

Gracie was nice and made my final fashion check super easy!






T&T Emporium, here I come!!!


----------



## Barbara

@Diancie Rose, that's not how posting pictures works. You have to use the url that leads to the picture, not a page that it stands on (in this case the Miiverse post). Use right mouse click and choose 'open image on new page' and you should get a page with solely the image. That url should work.


----------



## crystalchild

i was trying to plot reset julian when i realized that id forgotten to fix the pwp placements........ orz 
is it still possible for his house to go between diana's and the rack of rice? i have a feeling that it's one tile off... auGH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

update: eh i think i'll just let him live in the next best place

- - - Post Merge - - -

new update: nevermind, reset again lmao


----------



## piske

@ Hanami - how did you get such high-quality photos of your game? :O


----------



## emmareid

every time Kim (user: kattatacc) and I play in each others' towns, we whack each other with axes maniacally 

I thought Frank's reaction to the rotten fruit was hilarious. I didn't like him. 

friends who play together, smoosh heads together ♡


----------



## Rabirin

Sailor Ruby!

does she or does she not look adorable in that shirt, notice how we're wearing the same shirt bc Julian gifted her the same shirt as me omg


----------



## Libra

Finally!!! Woohoo!!! ^_^


----------



## Barbara

P e o n y said:


> @ Hanami - how did you get such high-quality photos of your game? :O



She didn't, she just edited them to make the edges smoother (removing the pixely edge things can have). She may have used Miiverse instead of LR to make a screenshot though, which increases the unedited version's quality a bit as well.


----------



## mintellect

Ew, no.










No, Beau.






Beau, I saw you buy it at Retail. From me.


----------



## Vizionari

Diancie Rose said:


> Ew, no.



Didn't think Poppy was so dirty )x


----------



## Spooky.

Just what I always wanted -__-


----------



## mintellect

The first snow of the season!






Poppy, this is the THIRD TIME you've tried selling me your jungle camo shirt for that EXACT SAME PRICE. I DON'T WANT IT.






Not really, considering I have no friends.






Well really, it changed itself.






Aww.






No Poppy, even if you try giving it to me for free, I'm not going to take it. I. DON'T. WANT. IT.


----------



## Munna

Marina, wearing Hero's clothes, treks to my house with a throne as a gift!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Started snowing in my town last night for the first time!


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> View attachment 157312
> 
> Just what I always wanted -__-



Ha! Villagers never cease to amaze me with their lame gift ideas :> If it's any consolation, your mayor looks super adorable in this pic! :>


----------



## xPengyMC_

Well Limberg moved out 11/30/2015. Gone but never forgotten, he lives on in our hearts.
And of course Phil wanted signatures, spent two hours getting them, and he gives me a complex machine and not his pic


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

First special tree stump in my new town (heart) - I think this will be a great viewing spot for the New Year's fireworks show!


----------



## spamurai

MollyTheDuck-x said:


> View attachment 157475
> 
> First special tree stump in my new town (heart) - I think this will be a great viewing spot for the New Year's fireworks show!



Nice... would be cool to get screenshots of fireworks from this point for sure


----------



## helloxcutiee

When you suck at designing clothes.


----------



## spamurai

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 157502
> 
> When you suck at designing clothes.



The facial expression says it all xD


----------



## freqrexy

I guess I linked it in another thread, but...



Doesn't she have enough ALREADY?! xD


----------



## emolga

After getting some signatures for Beau, he gave me his picture!


----------



## louise23

well done on getting his picture


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

She's a little bit...out there.


----------



## mintellect

MrGameAndScotch said:


> She's a little bit...out there.



That's not even close to what Flora said a long time ago when I still had her...
"And there's no way I could fall asleep without cuddling up next to a jackhammer!"


Anyway, some things that happened today:






ITS HEEEEEEEREEEEE






I got Marshal to call me Diancie.






POPPY, STOP ASKING ME IF YOU CAN MOVE AWAY, YOURE STAYING HERE FOREVER WETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT. 
DEAL WITH IT.






Sahara, give me a break. I want a LUNAR HORIZON. Or at least some sort of HALF DECENT EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## piske

Ahhh, Diancie Rose your Mayor is SO adorable! xD


----------



## louise23

, Diancie Rose i love your mayor and well done on getting the last shop


----------



## Alienfish

MrGameAndScotch said:


> She's a little bit...out there.



that's some odd fetish right there XD I'm just glad it wasn't more dirty now


----------



## pulmona

It took me all morning but I finally finished making a whole chess set for my game room! ;-----;


----------



## mintellect

Booker, both your calendar and town map are completely inaccurate.






CUTENESS OVERLOAD






Isn't it usually the other way around?






Uhm...

Now, time for some old stuff!






This one is hilarious, and Poppy's face is the icing on the cake.






Poppy's idea of a house.






Maple applauds my staring at a piano skills.


























Images of dream towns I visited a long time ago.






Heaven's cafe celebration. The picture looks light because I was taking a picture L+R style while putting this on Miiverse, and the flash from the camera made the effect.






This is funny because Fuchsia is talking about Tutu wrestling a bear and Tutu IS a bear, so of course she uses "bear" hands...






Beau, come on.






When a meteor crashed into my house.






Imagining little Marshal pulling out trees with his tiny stump hands... Hilarious. And adorable.






Oh'hare, that's sweet, but Brewster can only make coffee.






I'm glad MY cats don't act like that.


----------



## mintellect

Spoiler: Warning: Horribly Quality Screenshot Overload



These are really old pics. Like, when I first started this town old.






My first screenshot.






Becoming mayor!






I don't know!!






Yay!






Tree shakin'.






Merging.










Great job at 'renewing' my house, Sahara.










Bed fun.






You really shouldn't talk about him when he's _right there._






One of my favorite Kapp'n lines.






Tiny shark.






I was so proud of myself when I finally saved up enough to buy a crown. 






Completion ceremony for the fountain in front of my house. This was also my first PWP.






Sleepy Chef O'hare is so adorable.






Making a splash.






Sara wants some of that turkey.






SACRIFICE THE PET






Hooray!










Seems legit, Labelle.






It would also be hilarious.






Come on Renee, why would you give me my NATIVE FRUIT??






Suuuuure you were, Isabelle.






Getting my Tweeter!










Doing the Abyss glitch can cause weird things to happen...






O'HARE WHY ARE YOU GIVING ME THAT LOOK






Gracie magazines in Shampoodle!






Poppy...






O'HARE WHAT DID YOU DO






Birdies!






My mayor doesn't look too excited about winning.






I'm glad I didn't have to.






I'm scared.






I forgot Flora wanted to visit my house... The creepy thing about this was that I was actually eating French toast.






Six is a crowd.






hElP mE.






We are not amused.






I'd actually want to see that.






Reach for the sky!






Santa delivering pizzas... Seems legit.






Priceless.






Princesses!






KAPP'N SHUT UP






Diving fun!






Everyone's allergic to Isabelle. Or maybe my mayor just told them something. Look at her face.






Sweet, sleepy Beau.






Sunrise in front of Town Hall.






My poor mayor.






Flower arch!






And finally, Princess Nook.


----------



## freqrexy

Ankha, it's probably as big as that Fairy Glade where I saw your t-shirt design to begin with.  Rayman FTW.


----------



## freqrexy

(double post, someone remove this please)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Aquarium


----------



## piske

Lovely photos @Diancie Rose! :> I especially like the picnic one! :>


----------



## Minni

Lovers spat


----------



## piske

Haha OMG THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVER!!! xD


----------



## helloxcutiee

Fishing with Zell.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Wondering where to put this.


----------



## Deak

pulmona said:


> It took me all morning but I finally finished making a whole chess set for my game room! ;-----;





That's incredible.


----------



## Plum Pudding




----------



## Nunnafinga

Those koalas certainly like sitting on my town's benches,except for Yuka who'd rather sleepwalk.


----------



## Brain.Boy

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 157867
> 
> Fishing with Zell.



Adorable looking person with best deer villager.
10 / 10.


----------



## Deak

How can you take screenshots and upload them.   I know how to take pics.. but idk how to find them or transfer


----------



## helloxcutiee

Brain.Boy said:


> Adorable looking person with best deer villager.
> 10 / 10.



Thanks!<3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Deak said:


> How can you take screenshots and upload them.   I know how to take pics.. but idk how to find them or transfer



I use Imgur 3DS Upload: http://www.webrender.net/imgur/
or Nintendo Image Share,which requires a Twitter,Facebook or Tumblr account: http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share

You can also use Miiverse to upload screenshots but I'm not sure how it's done.


----------



## helloxcutiee

First snow of the season!


----------



## Vizionari

Spam of Tenshi's dream town scenery.









These are the only pictures of Rudy and O'Hare that I have...I'll be sure to take more once I'm not lazy


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

First snow! <3


----------



## louise23

cool pics everyone


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Pekoe being adorable, and totally non-subtle about what she wants from Jingle. You're only supposed to give little hints Pekoe, not tell me the exact item!


----------



## Laniv

Yippee!


----------



## Deak

Some ppls towns are so pretty and full of great things. I feel like mine is so empty.
Once I start laying roads and filling up the sides I hope things look up for my town


----------



## Deak

If I log in with my Facebook are ppl gonna see every picture I post? That's lame.


----------



## scartwright

Deak said:


> If I log in with my Facebook are ppl gonna see every picture I post? That's lame.



You could make a twitter or FB account for the sole purpose of uploading your screenshots.


----------



## Mythic Diamond




----------



## pulmona

Perfect Toy Day weather for my town of lights! ^_^


----------



## Deak

Drake: "What the hell are you doing..?"


----------



## jvgsjeff

Enjoying the snow.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Laying down my Christmas paths!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Fishing with the baes<3


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Never Seen this happen before


Got Fauna's Pic a while back


Fishing Tourney!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Taking a break at the island


----------



## Deak

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 158349
> 
> Laying down my Christmas paths!





Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 158355
> 
> Fishing with the baes<3




How are your pictures so clean and crisp and big???!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

http://waifu2x.udp.jp/

This website will be your best friend.
Upload your screenshot, and use the “high” and “2x” options. Hit submit, and you’ll have a smoother quality screenshot!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Helloxcutiee said:


> http://waifu2x.udp.jp/
> 
> This website will be your best friend.



Wow, nice tip! Thanks for sharing. Here's one of my pics:


----------



## helloxcutiee

jvgsjeff said:


> Wow, nice tip! Thanks for sharing. Here's one of my pics:



Awesome! Glad it helped.


----------



## mahonia

here is a few screenshots from my old town. they make me so emotional  in a good way. i wish i hadnt lost thegame card. anyway im getting a new one for christmas so here is from my old town:


----------



## piske

@mahonia I'm sorry you lost your game cartridge!!! :< it looks like you have wonderful memories though c: best of luck with your new town for Christmas!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Who's the horny toad in my frog town?If you said "Jambette" then you'd be right.She's not particularly discriminatin' either swinging from both sides of the species plate.She's one hot froggy.


----------



## Hanami

season's greetings~


----------



## Chrystina

Spoiler



View attachment 159166
View attachment 159167



Groovin' with Isabelle :] Love the festivals when shes finally outside the town hall <3 (and yes I TT way too much)


----------



## AccfSally

*Lazy, Filbert​*​


----------



## Libra

Ah, yes, this is why I love Olivia and Diana so much in my town:


----------



## P. Star

I'm so excited because Stitches moved in recently.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's official:Nate and Tutu(Nutu?Tate?)are the hot couple in my town Fonebone.You don't wear matching outfits unless you're serious.Geez,now I'm gonna have to get another bear man for Pinky.


And speaking of big bears,Charlise recently moved to my other town,Rhubarb.We'll have to do something about that catchphrase.


Thank you,Mott the appreciative lion.Your generosity is beyond measure.


----------



## Libra

I don't see why not, LOL.


----------



## JellyBeans

After chatting to my villagers about Toy Day i've discovered Moose isn't your stereotypical male jock... breaking 'gender boundaries'!


----------



## Soigne

Spoiler:  








new otp


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Today I ditched Isabelle in our PWP plotting to go on vacation.


----------



## Barbara

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today I ditched Isabelle in our PWP plotting to go on vacation.



Ahh, you should have let her go with you! I'm sure she would have loved it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Barbara said:


> Ahh, you should have let her go with you! I'm sure she would have loved it.



I tried, but the stubborn pup refused to go on the beach. I guess it's really all about work with her.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Finding my favorite villager sleeping in her house


----------



## Mentagon

I am nothing.

Katrina wants some booty.


----------



## Minni

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today I ditched Isabelle in our PWP plotting to go on vacation.



LOL that's hilarious! Poor Isabelle! XD


----------



## AccfSally

My poor main town is a closet right now. Holding things for my other town, since I restarted it.​


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

Toy Day!


----------



## AudyBanana

LOL, embarrassing!


----------



## mintellect

AudyBanana said:


> View attachment 160234View attachment 160235
> LOL, embarrassing!



Why would he keep things from when he was a baby anyway?


----------



## helloxcutiee

Mayor Autumn finally took the plunge and chopped off her hair for the upcoming year!


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Just a Gracie pic


----------



## mintellect

Katrina's tent is really cool.


----------



## ilpo

So, I set my 3DS clock one day forward, because I'm not at home New Year's eve.. Aah, everything was so beautiful *__* <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm ready for 2016 with Isabelle!

I changed my outfit right after, but I didn't get a picture of it.  Oops...


----------



## CrossAnimal

Boozin' it up at the New Years party!


But then... the morning after.


----------



## mintellect

So today I walked into Nookling Junction and


----------



## helloxcutiee

Zell in my little plant room.


----------



## ACNLover10

Here's me with a bunch of colorful roses.  https://imgur.com/SxgNzQ1


----------



## smileorange

I love visiting my villagers houses and finding they already have company over!  And we're all wearing the same shirt. Haha. Marshal got me when he bought my shirt off me when I changed into something else for the lucky item of the day, so I bought a new one. Then Deli must have copied the shirt off Marshal. 



They're so cute!  I only really invited Marshal to my town for his furniture but he's really grown on me. Added to the fact that Deli's my best friend in the town and that Deli's good friends with Marshal just makes this awesome.  

There's also the horror of visiting a villager's house and wondering what they did to their house. This is what happens when I don't keep a track of what I'm giving/sending them.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Going to go visit friends towns

My town map


----------



## Nunnafinga

Countdown with the duckies.


Poor Curly displays The Black Cloud of Sickness and Despair.


The mayor of my town Rhubarb had an all-dude attended birthday party last week. Hans even wore a tux for the occasion.


----------



## Catsdance101

I have been playing new leaf for over a year and my screen shots stink and so does my town.


----------



## Romaki

''Can you please bring this packet to Anchovy? I don't want to walk that far!''


----------



## AccfSally

*I didn't know Marshal switch out the T.V I gave him for this (the spinning wheel)*.​


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Poor Cube! This made me laugh so hard...and then Hamlet stomped away in a cloud of fury. XD


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

View attachment 161474​


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

CrossAnimal said:


> Boozin' it up at the New Years party!
> View attachment 160573
> 
> But then... the morning after.
> View attachment 160574



harr harr harrr


----------



## helloxcutiee

Look how long it took me to get a bingo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

These snowmen be playin'.


----------



## mintellect

I decided to visit my old deleted town Startown via Dream Suite today. I didn't remember the dream address, and when I searched for it using the town name and mayor name, it didn't show up! It finally did I when I typed in one of my side characters (Candi). I think it's because it can only display a few towns in the database at a time, and there were a lot of Startown's and Sara's so mine didn't show up, but there weren't as many Candi's so mine did show up.

Anyway, the town really isn't that great. It was last updated Fall 2014, around the time I created Heaven. I definetly shouldn't have updated it when I did, there was a lot of wilted flowers and WIP areas.





Probably the fanciest place in the town, with alternating random hybrids and gems with topiaries and a bench. Still far from complete with a bunch of wilted flowers. Also next to this not shown are a bunch of unburied pitfall seeds that are really tacky.





This is another area I started to work on but never finished. I wanted to make a tiny illuminated park but then I found out the illuminated heart was 2x1 when the arch was 3x1, and I had wanted them to align, so then I pretty much scrapped the whole idea.





This area in front of the station was pretty cute though.





Oh, Mayor Sara.









Even now I like this gyroid arcade. The LED sign is supposed to say "Welcome to Startown's Arcade."





I remember having big plans for this (Crystal/Jinx's) house. It's supposed to be like a normal house (no idea why I chose the sky wall though) but if you adjust the camera to see the back of the room there's pictures of ghosts.





And lastly, this is the Wishing Spot. I'm actually trying to recreate this spot in Heaven, although it's a bit different (No flower arch, stumps on the far sides are now streetlights, regular trees are now Bell Trees, cedar stump is now regular stump because the only place I have room to recreate this is in the south and nO cEdAr TrEeS iN tHe SoUtH)

And the dress I'm wearing in these pictures is a recreation of the school uniform in Splatoon (pink, of course) I made myself:





Anyway, on to other town happenings:





...That's not how it works, Fuchsia.










I finally have all four mannequins! Which means...






THIS ROOM IS FINALLY FREAKING DONE.
Not to mention that the daily gem rock was freaking trolling me and would not give me the LAST RUBY I NEEDED to customize the LAST CHAIR I NEEDED FOR THIS ROOM. It took MONTHS for me to get it.






NO. YOU ARE STAYING IN THIS TOWN FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE AND YOUR AFTERLIFE TOO. YOU WILL NEVER ESCAPE. 
DEAL.
WITH.
IT.






Rude.

It'struethough

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 161499
> Look how long it took me to get a bingo.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> These snowmen be playin'.




"TRIPLE DING! Oho! This is rarer than an actual bingo!"
Shut up, you trollman.


----------



## Vizionari

I decided to open up Starpass and play for a bit.





Oh I definitely do listen to some battle music while I do homework.





Ugh, why do you have THAT abomination in your house??


----------



## Chrystina

View attachment 161640
View attachment 161641

oh no. my two loves fighting ;-; this is what I get for trapping two crankys while I do the pwp dive trick.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

taking a break in the nice warm sun on my island relaxing.


----------



## Romaki

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 161095
> *I didn't know Marshal switch out the T.V I gave him for this (the spinning wheel)*.​



High quality entertainment.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Foop and Goose hanging out before heading over to the Blue Oyster Bar.



What I really think of my villagers.


----------



## meowlerrz




----------



## Chrystina

haha your nickname is princess ! mine is too for a couple of my villagers ~ adorable. 

View attachment 161945
Umm Gabi usually it's polite to talk to people face to face ... 

View attachment 161946
This will forever make me happy every time I see it <3 my #1 dreamie and I finally united :]


----------



## Sugar Plum

So I caught an octopus fishing at the ocean today.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Bonbon<3


----------



## AccfSally

​*Sally :3​*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

View attachment 162130
_I AM *NOT* A POOKIE!!!!!!_​


----------



## helloxcutiee

ChaotixRocker said:


> View attachment 162130
> _I AM *NOT* A POOKIE!!!!!!_​



Cute nickname. Lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Helloxcutiee said:


> Cute nickname. Lol



I am still *NOT* a Pookie.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

My day today ~ Featuring my beautiful commentary





woke up to this nightmare #alwaysplotresetting





come back home gala, for goodness's sake









didn't they say morning people are early *BIRDS*





visited a friend and all her flowers





all




her




flowers





practicing my incredible backflip skills (10/10 IGN)





no I totally didn't time travel to spring in order to take this incredibly artsy photo





mint is so mad that I haven't landscaped this part of my town





another run in with friends yipee





why thank you ugly duck! it only took me 400 hours and all of my willpower









can you like not try to sell me everything and anything? k? thx.


----------



## Barbara

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> didn't they say morning people are early *BIRDS*



Haven't you heard of night OWLS?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Barbara said:


> Haven't you heard of night OWLS?



Stole my idea.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Gee thx a lot opal. some friend you are :/


----------



## Romaki

Just wanted to show off my new flag. 






Thanks Thulinma!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

View attachment 162337
The current layout of my entry/living room, any suggestions would be LOVED.



View attachment 162338
A personal project of mine: trying to make a simplified version of my town flag using flowers.​


----------



## Sinistrum

ChaotixRocker said:


> [...]
> A personal project of mine: trying to make a simplified version of my town flag using flowers.



In my opinion, that is a really nice idea, never thought of it, but now, chances are up, that this idea will grew on me.
Would be great if you could show us the finished version =).


----------



## Sugar Plum

This happened a few days ago, but i overloaded the poor hamster not too long after she moved in. ]:


----------



## Nunnafinga

What else would a classy pig listen to?


You know it had been an exciting fishing tournament when 75% of my bunnies attended the awards ceremony.Pippy would have been there as well if Joey hadn't eaten her sea bass.


Sold!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just cuz.​


----------



## mintellect

So, Fuchsia was telling Mereunge about how "she took down three really tough guys by herself"...






WAIT WHAT FUSCHIA WHAT THE HECK-






Oh.






Ew. EW. GET IT AWAY FROM ME.


----------



## Romaki

Big celebration...


----------



## AccfSally

*..um, Thanks..*​


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

_How about "no"?_






_Katie and I going to the village of Winter (BringMeTheHorizon)_






_Brittani (Veracity) and I playing a game in my house._​


----------



## Chrystina

View attachment 162488

my OCD is going to kill me later on but after about 3 days of plot resetting, I surrender. 

you win, marshal.


also. woa. logged onto my mayor (finally) and had this letter from Mira. View attachment 162493

Attached was an orange rose. this made me super happy. 
has anyone else gotten hybrids from villager?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

A day in the life of Piggy



i totally wasn't shark fishing for 4 hours from 2am... 


#kapp'n the kreep


everyday im plot resetting do-do-do-do-dododo


how about you don't


"Piggy on a scale of 1 - 10, how much do you love flowers?"





"flowers are love"





"flowers are life"


casually watching marshal fall into a hole


marina spotted my hangover 


carmen spotted my deep love for her.
tbh flowers are better


me and shrunk are squad goals


----------



## Glitterizer

Working on completing the Mermaid series, only got the Clock, Shelf and Screen and Exterior Wall missing.
I love all of it but the Wallpaper and Carpet are just overkill :/



A little Photoshopping helped me and my boyfriend sit together by our town tree!


----------



## treetops

oh god what is going on i'm laughing so hard right now


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

_Really, they couldn't wait half a second longer for me to hit the "A" button?!_





_Thanks for the reminder, Savannah!_





_Did you REALLY have to say that, I already knew that!_





_You'll do that, really?!_









_Thanks!_​


----------



## Chrystina

It was a good day.
View attachment 162605

& then a bad day.  
View attachment 162606
all I want is my diagonal bridge Isabelle.;_;


----------



## AccfSally

*
Genji's birthday party yesterday, funny glitch.*

 
*Francine's birthday today.*​


----------



## Romaki

_Beautiful._ (She was just standing there for a solid minute.)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Those pigs sure know how to party.It was Mayor Emeril's birthday and for once the game had the right villagers at the party.Looks like the Mayor forgot to wear his denim vest.


That is one happy frog.


I don't really want to know how that asteroid became soaked with koala sweat.


----------



## BluebellLight

Shari why would I buy a snowy sweater when I'm already wearing a snowy sweater?


----------



## Romaki

Let me start up the game first jc.






Not you too.

My villagers are extremely clumsy and love falling into pits. /:


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 161909
> Mayor Foop and Goose hanging out before heading over to the Blue Oyster Bar.
> 
> View attachment 161910
> View attachment 161911
> What I really think of my villagers.



dawwww Eugene isnt a freak  hes adorable and epic


----------



## Nunnafinga

Link_The_Heroine said:


> dawwww Eugene isnt a freak  hes adorable and epic



Heh...yeah,I know he's not a mega freakoid.He's a good guy.I think I need to put better gyroids around his house.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler








:^)





8^)





which one?





perfectionismobsessednewleafplayers.jpg





"You thought you were getting normal paths, but it was I, Dio!"





nice illusion of depth





see that yellow stuff? that's BEACH





this is a nice clothing combination


----------



## isa

What is this?? Why? WHY??


----------



## Alienfish

oh shi- those snowmen freaked me so hard lol my eyessss

also @lambdadelta these depth patterns look really cool


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

ChaotixRocker said:


> _Really, they couldn't wait half a second longer for me to hit the "A" button?!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks for the reminder, Savannah!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Did you REALLY have to say that, I already knew that!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You'll do that, really?!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks!_​



Best ACNL comic ever -Claps- Bravo


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Best ACNL comic ever -Claps- Bravo



Thanks!


----------



## Scully

found this screencap on my SD from when I started my first town a few years ago, omg



 *evil smile emoji*


----------



## helloxcutiee

Dreams.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 163050
> Dreams.



Wow that's wonderful!


----------



## Romaki

I finally got a chance to see my birthday present for Diana in her house. c:


----------



## helloxcutiee

ChaotixRocker said:


> Wow that's wonderful!



Thanks bud!


----------



## Romaki

Warning: Dog Marriage


----------



## Nunnafinga

Annika said:


> Warning: Dog Marriage




Geez,that Cookie really gets around.


----------



## Romaki

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 163116
> Geez,that Cookie really gets around.



I'm Team Cookie x Biskit tbh. Benjamin just looks terrified. xD


----------



## louise23

Aww cute dogs


----------



## Nunnafinga

Annika said:


> I'm Team Cookie x Biskit tbh. Benjamin just looks terrified. xD



Heh..yeah.At least Biskit looks like he's enjoying it.


----------



## Romaki

Nunnafinga said:


> Heh..yeah.At least Biskit looks like he's enjoying it.



My Biskit changed his shirt into a pink one... I think they're getting serious.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Annika said:


> My Biskit changed his shirt into a pink one... I think they're getting serious.




I have a bear couple in my other town that has reached the matching shirt phase of their relationship.


----------



## Romaki

Resetti finally opened up.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've been fixing up my frog town Newt recently so I've taken a few new screenshots of the town's bug-eyed citizens:

My mule Clammy is about to read excerpts from Kermit the Frog's autobiography,_It's Not Easy Being Green_ to a captive audience of former tadpoles.


Angry frog alert!Camofrog displays pupil-narrowing disapproval of Mayor Bogart's preference of The Munsters over The Addams Family.


Los sapos guapos cheer heartily for a public works project that none of them will ever use.


Mayor Bogart walked in on Puddles offering Jambette beauty tips.....a lot of beauty tips.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Okay.​


----------



## Sapphire Moon

yay got a new badge


----------



## meowlerrz




----------



## Romaki

One of these bushes looks weird...


----------



## Kimbrel

one year ago the Patriots won their fourth Super Bowl. But let's not forget the other three


----------



## Foxxie

Had a happy little visit to Chrissy's house today


----------



## P. Star

I finished spelling "Newmist" In flowers.



I also hung out with some villagers.


----------



## peachoe

Bothering Mr. Resetti o_o



Tia looked so cute sitting on the stump ahhh


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## RRJay

so i finally got my first picture in my town Solitude! only way i have ever gotten it before was from April Fools day so i am pretty proud of myself. i got it from Peanut for giving her a perfect cherry ^.^ ~


ignore her nickname for me xD





i put it in my lovely room (work in progress) because it reminds me of her house, and its pink like her! <3​


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Barbara

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 163687
> ​



What day is that standee on the plaza?


----------



## AccfSally

Barbara said:


> What day is that standee on the plaza?



It's Groundhog day in my game. Since there's no groundhogs in Animal Crossing they use Resetti instead.


----------



## peachoe

my favorite room in my mayor's house

bench follies 

fishing with the girls


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Happy groundhog day


----------



## mintellect

After not playing for a month...






BEST WELCOME BACK GIFT EVER.


----------



## Chrystina

peachoe said:


> View attachment 163710
> fishing with the girls


aww this is so cute <3








quickest favor i've ever done.
thanks wolfgang<3.






wtf marshal! i planted a purple tulip & he just plants a white one right over it?! 
this is like the 10th time to happen too. gr. ._.


----------



## peachoe

someone's not happy about this trade n_n



my bby <3


----------



## helloxcutiee

Sleepy babies. <3​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cycling town romance




Mayor Flurry


----------



## Peter

did the close-up glitch and got some shots of my town today c:



Spoiler:


----------



## Chrystina

What!? How did you do that o_o


----------



## Peter

Alexithymiaa said:


> What!? How did you do that o_o



i used the close-up glitch, link to instructions: *here* c:


----------



## Chrystina

Pxter said:


> i used the close-up glitch, link to instructions: *here* c:



oh. my. gosh. i always thought those screenies of people on top of their pwps were just photoshopped or something.

thank you so much for that link. ^^ im gonna have tons of fun with this.


----------



## peachoe

Pxter said:


> did the close-up glitch and got some shots of my town today c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Oh, wow. These are so beautiful c:


----------



## mintellect

Yellow hair accessories are in style this season, apparently.
"Look bright and sunny against the snow with cheerful hair clips!"










A before and after of my mayors bedroom.

Some close-ups of my house (I wish there was a close up camera in the game like HHD):


----------



## PeachButts

Lookin' like a boss with one eye swollen shut.

Pretty proud of the town flag tho ngl


----------



## mintellect

Today I learned that the moment after you get out of a pitfall can make for a nice close-up picture.


----------



## Foxxie

Started a new second town... big plans are afoot!


----------



## mintellect

Foxxie said:


> Started a new second town... big plans are afoot!
> 
> View attachment 164232



It's awesome that you decided to start your new town on Festivale, it's like the confetti falling down is celebrating your arrival.


----------



## Chrystina

Foxxie said:


> Started a new second town... big plans are afoot!
> 
> View attachment 164232



good luck with your new town <3 those are always exciting c:


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Chrystina

and so begins the 16 villager cycle to get mira back & in a good spot. ;_;
gonna miss her <3


----------



## treetops

silly punchy. <3


----------



## peachoe

Smooth talker n_n


my villagers call me princess ohohoo


this is my favorite time of the day in acnl, so pretty *-*


And I started a second town! So here are some from my new town c:



I got my south facing waterfall <3


o_o


I love everything about my new town, and this jerk came into town //sigh


----------



## helloxcutiee

​Here's to new beginnings.<3​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gee....thanks.


----------



## Eleaf

Ahhh sweet! I just went through my 3DS' photos and man I don't even know what to say for some of these.

I don't know what my brother was thinking.





Thanks for being subtle.





I don't have the slightest clue what this was even about. I don't even want to know.





Tangy... "X-files theme playing in the background*





The cucumber pack is cute Tangy. It's called fashion. ):





I don't ever want context. No clue what it was about either but still.





HE'S SO CUTE.





Thanks. B)





I don't remember what this was about. At this point I don't even want to know.
Thanks Julian...........







Spoiler: Protect Zucker 2k16



He's too precious.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

yay festivale time to partyyy


----------



## spamurai

CelestialSnow said:


> View attachment 164466
> 
> yay festivale time to partyyy
> View attachment 164469



Oh I forgot about this :O


----------



## Chrystina

♡ love my wolfie. he never gets boring c:
maybe i just dont talk to my other villagers as much but they never bring up dialogue about balloons or wands that im holding. o.o


----------



## helloxcutiee

Got my best friend back. :')


----------



## Foxxie

Finally got my 2nd character in Bevelle, Haven, just how I wanted her


----------



## Nunnafinga

Big Bears
=====


----------



## Alienfish

Bruh. Here's Ingela, my mayor in game

Anyone who gets the shirt without googling like bruh you're my bff lol


----------



## Shawna

*February 13, 2016 Screenshots (Day 1)*


I won the fishing tourney.


I paid a visit to my newest neighbor and dream villager afterwards. ^^


----------



## Licorice

Foxxie said:


> Finally got my 2nd character in Bevelle, Haven, just how I wanted her
> 
> View attachment 164568


This picture is gorgeous.


----------



## Mikalyn

my mayor and favourite room ^-^


----------



## piske

CelestialSnow said:


> View attachment 164466
> 
> yay festivale time to partyyy
> View attachment 164469



Oh, I'm so sad that I missed Festivale. I think it might be my favorite ACNL holiday. Great pics! :>


----------



## Plum Pudding

Meet Everleaf's new resident
Punchy having a nervous breakdown in my kitchen


----------



## mintellect

O'hare, stop.






Meteor Shower tonight. Made a wish with Isabelle at the now completed Wishing Spot, which is a homage to a similar area I had in a previous town.


----------



## peachoe

beautiful spring day in the campsite 



i love Tia's surprised face she's so cute n_n





with the favs


----------



## Foxxie

Pretty quiet day in Bevelle, but I did find Erik sat on a stump... so cute!!! :3

​


----------



## mintellect

I've seen villager sitting on stumps a lot recently:


----------



## treetops

--


----------



## Blue Cup

Got my house to the semi-permanent stage until I can amass 8 million bells to fully upgrade it over the course of a few weeks. Gonna be living modestly in a cozy little cottage for who knows how long.


----------



## Jemma

funny animal crossing pictures for a good laugh


----------



## Shawna

This was taking two days ago.  She's talking about Chrissy. <3


Astrid is a sweetie!~

I love my neighbors! <3333


----------



## peachoe

Changed up my paths c:




eheheheee...


----------



## Sapphire Moon

ooooo...wonder where this leads to.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Vickie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 165036
> 
> View attachment 165037
> 
> View attachment 165038
> View attachment 165039



Awww, your picture makes me want Lyman and Flurry so bad!! 
So much cuteness!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Vickie said:


> Awww, your picture makes me want Lyman and Flurry so bad!!
> So much cuteness!!!



I highly recommend both of 'em...they've both been great villagers in my towns.I love Flurry's "worried" face.


----------



## Shawna

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 165036
> 
> View attachment 165037
> 
> View attachment 165038
> View attachment 165039


SO SORRY you have Canberra!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Shawna said:


> SO SORRY you have Canberra!



I'm not....she's one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## mintellect

No, really?






Those are violets, Mint.






...I'm not too sure what to make of this.


----------



## Cheburashka

Diancie Rose said:


> ...I'm not too sure what to make of this.




Aahaha 

Nunnafinga, have you got a Koala town and if yes, does it have a dream address?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cheburashka said:


> Aahaha
> 
> Nunnafinga, have you got a Koala town and if yes, does it have a dream address?



It's mostly a koala town.I have six of 'em:Melba,Ozzie,Canberra,Lyman,Yuka and Eugene.Here's the Dream Address:

Town:Stilton  DA-5000-5542-2050


----------



## Foxxie

Just this... totally forgot about making a wish on a shooting star


----------



## Shawna

Nunnafinga said:


> I'm not....she's one of my favorite villagers.


I guess I'm not sorry either, then.


----------



## gazea9r

When you catch your villagers in a spat xD


----------



## mintellect

Spoiler: Huge and Bad Quality








No comment.








Spooky scary shadows.




Sorry to tell you, Mint, but Startown doesn't exist anymore.








Last night in Startown before it was deleted back in June.




I'm so evil.








Marshal pointing out the obvious.




Cliff Diving!




My mayor probably told all the villagers Isabelle had rabies or something.




I really am evil.




And then when you do participate they're submitting freakin' tunas.




To be fair is someone gave you a free toilet in real life you'd probably be pretty happy. And confused.




Trust me, I don't.




STOP




Whoops, the moon exploded.




Stella is good at gymnastics.


----------



## Chrystina

Some screenies I've collected the past couple days. <3





Lmao. this had me dying. Ignore the room xD WIP!





Can Marshal possibly be any more cute?;_; <3













Caught my two fav's hanging out together ♡





Demanding much, Genji?


----------



## Cheburashka

Nunnafinga said:


> It's mostly a koala town.I have six of 'em:Melba,Ozzie,Canberra,Lyman,Yuka and Eugene.Here's the Dream Address:
> 
> Town:Stilton  DA-5000-5542-2050



Great. Thanks. I just visited and liked it. Canberra is cute. I don?t think, I?ve ever "met her in the game before. I have been a little bored with my second town recently and was thinking of turning it into a 1-2 species town, probably a Koala-Hamster mix.


----------



## Foxxie

My new BFF in Archades... Chester... this little guy is AMAZING!  Deserves much more than T4


----------



## Vickie

Foxxie said:


> My new BFF in Archades... Chester... this little guy is AMAZING!  Deserves much more than T4
> 
> View attachment 165338



♥_ I want Chester too!! Once I have Lucky's pic, I would definitely want Chester to be the Lazy in my town, he is a cute clown panda!!   _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Foxxie

Vickie said:


> ♥_ I want Chester too!! Once I have Lucky's pic, I would definitely want Chester to be the Lazy in my town, he is a cute clown panda!!   _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



He moved into my cycling town, Azura last week and I had never heard of him!  He is so cute!  He is very much like Stitches, but Panda!  I was so pleased when he was a starter for Archades... he's never leaving.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,I miss one bath and Agnes turns into a mother hen...err pig.


Merry's first day in koala land.Can she endure the Canberra Death Stare?


What?Sooo...you're moving out?


----------



## peachoe

So, this happened last week. Always remember to plot reset n_n



I wasn't very happy with you Benjamin and where you decided to place your house...


But! He moved out and this cutie moved in! <3



And some more surprised Tia waking up from a nap on her stump.


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is my dog,Benjamin.He's a good pup.:


----------



## Dorian

Sooo cute, Nunna!


----------



## Foxxie

I just thought I'd pop a little montage of Bevelle up... Spot the camouflaged sleepy Chrissy! Agnes came to visit, Erik said he found the best hiding place in Bevelle and Stitches was being his lazy little self <3  I love my villagers so much :3






Bonus picture: Stitches gives his opinion on what really matters!

​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cheburashka said:


> Great. Thanks. I just visited and liked it. Canberra is cute. I don?t think, I?ve ever "met her in the game before. I have been a little bored with my second town recently and was thinking of turning it into a 1-2 species town, probably a Koala-Hamster mix.



Canberra is a bit of an acquired taste.I adopted her without knowing much about her but it's worked out pretty well.Good luck with your town.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Foxxie said:


> I just thought I'd pop a little montage of Bevelle up... Spot the camouflaged sleepy Chrissy! Agnes came to visit, Erik said he found the best hiding place in Bevelle and Stitches was being his lazy little self <3  I love my villagers so much :3
> 
> View attachment 165421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus picture: Stitches gives his opinion on what really matters!
> 
> View attachment 165422​



Holes in pants are awesome apparently. Lol xD


----------



## Carina

That's him all over.


----------



## Nunnafinga

My villagers were in a pic giving mood yesterday.I think this is the most pics I've received in one day


----------



## Foxxie

Just a couple today 

Gotta love that perfect town feeling 


And how pretty is the sky this evening (ignore the fact I'm a cat -_-)


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was in a saucy mood earlier today because the grass returned which means spring is right around the corner and that put me in the mood to take screenshots of....duck butts.Yup,those of you who have a duck villager in your town know this already but just about every duck in New leaf has a tiny blotch of contrasting color on the tip of their bums.Fascinating,ain't it?


----------



## Shawna

Okay, mom.


----------



## cosmylk

pretty evening shot ; v;​


----------



## Vickie

Tomia said:


> pretty evening shot ; v;​



♥_ It is pretty!
I love the sky this time of the day, and the music too,
pretty good way to escape the buzzing world after a long day c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Moonlight cubs


Don't worry,ham hock.....it's not another piggy bank.


After two years and two towns,Zucker finally changed shirts from the detective outfit to...


...uh..whatever this shirt is.Red flannel?Whichever shirt it is,at least he changed.The other villagers were complaining about the smell.


----------



## Shawna

Same, Rooney...


----------



## Licorice

I don't care what anyone says Rocket is adorable.


----------



## Chrystina

Haven't loaded my mayor in days, then this happens...
(please ignore random/horrible landscaping.. tore up my town & have yet to rebuild)





Skye got mad, and made Filbert sad, which made me like 10000x sad. D:





Seriously, Skye? Rude. Usually she's such a sweetheart. .__.
Good thing I'm kickin' her out.


----------



## Foxxie

I haven't been online the last couple of days due to family stuff... so here's a few screenshots 

Having coffee with Tia <3


Being a thoughtful kitty on the Main Street bench :3


Having a blast at Chief's house <3


And... Finally!  Got all the fossils :3


----------



## Chrystina

Oh my gosh. D: My villagers never sit with me when I'm visiting their house! That one with you and Chief is so cute. ♥♥♥


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rodeo has appeared in my cycling town again.In the past,I always thought he was a bit strange looking...kind of like a creepy Nazg?l cow.But this Rodeo is different....he's one of those new villagers that moves to your town just like all the others but it seems like you've had them the whole time even though they've never actually lived in your town before.Weird.I think I'm gonna have to find a spot for him in one of my regular towns.


You know things are getting serious when two villagers start wearing matching outfits.Here we have Lymberra enjoying a bit of fishing and bug catching...(the love bug).


----------



## Sheepette

*Me, as a Bluegill floating in the waterfall*





*A super cute visitor message! <3*





*Kino's Marshal looks cute in his Strawberry Tee.*





*Rainbow over what's to come...*





*Willow moved in from 3Dewdrops' town.*





*My town is sooo cluttered. Need to get rid of some of these flowers...*





**(≧▽≦)**





*Mandatory Ultra Generic Pastel Town Photo™*


----------



## mintellect

I might've posted this before, but it looks really pretty edited.

- - - Post Merge - - -






From a dream town I visited recently.


----------



## Sheepette

Geysers are neat in the Winter time! *o*


----------



## Licorice

Chillin' in my house.




Rocket being cute.




That's real love right there.




I didn't take him in but I thought it was funny.


----------



## peppy villager

Super cute sparklers pic of my side character Daisy:


WTF, Apple? Cannibalism much?


----------



## rosabelle

I haven't been playing in my town for 3(?) months now and decided to open it up again to TT to Spring since its still stuck in December 2015 ;D


----------



## Chrystina

^ so pink! pretty c:






watching the fishies with this cutie





whitney actually put in all the furniture i've sent her the past few days! yesss. her house is almost complete <3
idek even know how she got that ugly shirt tho. must replace. x_x





first time ever i've gone into a villagers house & see them just chilling on their couch :3 
SO CUTE.

(as always, ignore landscaping since i still haven't cleaned up/fixed my town)




That it be.





twins <3


----------



## spamurai

Sheepette said:


> *Me, as a Bluegill floating in the waterfall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A super cute visitor message! <3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kino's Marshal looks cute in his Strawberry Tee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainbow over what's to come...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Willow moved in from 3Dewdrops' town.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My town is sooo cluttered. Need to get rid of some of these flowers...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **(≧▽≦)**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mandatory Ultra Generic Pastel Town Photo™*



How did you get that shot of the bluegill?
Also, how are your screenshots so clear? :O


----------



## mintellect

spamurai said:


> How did you get that shot of the bluegill?
> Also, how are your screenshots so clear? :O



1. Net glitching
2. http://waifu2x.udp.jp






I'm not sorry.










I really like my campsite area.

- - - Post Merge - - -






From another dream town.

Filters are fun.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Thanks.I spent hours trying to get this place together.


Filbert and Mayor Boot the morning after a night of tequila shots and boilermakers at Static's place.


Sure,Tipper...just watch where you step with those hooves.


----------



## Shawna

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## spamurai

Diancie Rose said:


> 1. Net glitching
> 2. http://waifu2x.udp.jp



Thank youuuu. Been wondering this for ages >.<


----------



## deejay

my favorite part of my beach ^~^

*couldn't edit out my character lol it will mess up the picture, first time making a panorama so sorry if it looks weird x)


----------



## Chrystina

plot resetting.. pressed the home button real quick to check something and this is what rover looked like.

SO. CREEPY. D:


----------



## ashnoona

Beau is too cute TT~TT


----------



## isa

Poor inauguration.


----------



## oevertjes

She knows....


----------



## Pip.

Blowing dandelions


----------



## mintellect

Getting my fortune told...


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Rocks show up on the beach??  They never have in my town.  I want rocks on my beach.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Jerk Bird*


Oh, hahah!  You're wearing my go-to shirt.  Well, one of us is going to have to change.

... o_o

... -_- Get out.


----------



## deejay

i love the rain ^~^


----------



## Breath Mint

I only have one worth posting, but I thought it was pretty funny. I seem to have a stalker lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez...it looks like a frickin' Alfred Hitchcock movie on Main Street.


Ol' Benjamin communicating with that big dog in the sky.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Night skies in Faerydae.​


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Bubblebeam

Love how I got Maple in this one with my hubby. 






​


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Chief has a soft spot for the ladies.

Actually, yes.  Yes, I do.

Did...did you just crack a goldfish cracker reference? ... why are you looking at me like that...?
*Ladies and gents, I give you Ruby: the unstable one.*


----------



## punkinpie

Since I'm resetting tonight, I guessed I would record a bit of my last day.

Wow, off to a great start already!

REALLY?? ALL OF THAT, THEN HE PLANTS A PITFALL RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY MAILBOX? SON OF A B****!!!

GREAT NOW I CAN SING SAD BALLADS AFTER I LEAVE THANKS A LOT

Yeah, to wipe away all of your tears when I leave... 

You look surprised that I am... does this mean something? Why are you sweating?

What are you, some kind of robot bear?

Naw, but really, I am actually happy to be starting a new town.


----------



## cosmylk

guys .. it happened.











---

Beau being cute


----------



## Lucie

A part of my path that leads to Shari's house.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

((Went out with my third character, Yu, to get bells for that never-ending home loan thing.))


That makes me sound Chinese.

Uh...thank you for finding it for me, Gwen.

Really?  Look behind me, Shep.

What's this 'we' business?  Don't involve me in your stalker tendencies.  Well, you did pick Freya's house, so... I wish you luck surviving her wrath.


----------



## Louzie

Drinking coffee <3






Flurry being super cute.





Enjoying the night with Chrissy.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I love this outfit so much!!!!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Someday, Yosuke.  Someday.  
(Let's not crush the mayor's dreams with facts, shall we?)

...

Yeah. ... Trying to catch a spider *you* asked me for!


----------



## Pip.

Where's the Mayor?!


----------



## Louzie

Oh, okay.


----------



## cosmylk

gosh super old screenie of my cycle town "Donut"






and some opening scenes of my old villagers.













​


----------



## jvgsjeff

I finally got around to adding sand to my Egyptian/desert part of town. I'm not sure if I should keep the gold roses there or not, though. I'm thinking it might look better with more sand in those spots.


----------



## Licorice

You can't have too many trees.

ayyyyyyy

ayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## cosmylk

jvgsjeff said:


> I finally got around to adding sand to my Egyptian/desert part of town. I'm not sure if I should keep the gold roses there or not, though. I'm thinking it might look better with more sand in those spots.


your other option is run around so the grass dies. looks pretty sandy I reckon
-not my image-


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Egbert gave me some life advice.


----------



## gazea9r

Rosie has been in my house for the past 40 minutes ;-; I block the entrances to most of my rooms because Groucho would often drop by for surprise visits and after five minutes of running around in the small square space, he'd leave but Rosie....Rosie why you still here?!?! ​


----------



## Nunnafinga

He's baaack......


Eh,it was just a wild guess.


Hmmmm.He could also be a cactus with all the spines removed.


----------



## mintellect

jvgsjeff said:


> I finally got around to adding sand to my Egyptian/desert part of town. I'm not sure if I should keep the gold roses there or not, though. I'm thinking it might look better with more sand in those spots.



I like the way the roses look. Maybe it'd look better if in that area instead of surrounding the path they were scattered throughout the sand. Maybe add other yellow flowers as well?


----------



## Louzie

I caught Flurry and Chrissy kissing. <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Biskit was one of the original five villagers in my first New Leaf town,Catlips.I regretted letting him move out two and a half years ago but now he's back.Dawg.


----------



## gazea9r

Awwwh, poor Felicity. Keep trying!


----------



## FancyThat

Love double rainbows


----------



## Vickie

♥_ i finally got tutu yesterday and i'm so excited to spend some time with her,
here's a photo of my mayor and awesome tutu c:




_♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## punkinpie

Vickie said:


> ♥_ i finally got tutu yesterday and i'm so excited to spend some time with her,
> here's a photo of my mayor and awesome tutu c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _♥
> ~♚Vickie​


Yay, Tutu! I'm so glad you finally found her. I know you've been scouring TBT for her. Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

punkinpie said:


> Yay, Tutu! I'm so glad you finally found her. I know you've been scouring TBT for her. Congrats!



♥_ aww, thanks, she's so great it's all worth it! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## meowduck

Nvm it was me cx


----------



## Starlight

just some cute fishing tourney dialogue from my villagers!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Julian was at Skye?s house today! ♥​


----------



## mintellect

In a strange glitch, Diana and Poppy's dialogue was switched.






No.






im snas




snas
the skelton


----------



## Licorice

Imagine Gaston and Rocket in a relationship.


----------



## Louzie

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 167404
> 
> Julian was at Skye’s house today! ♥​



How do you improve your ss's? It looks rly good.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Louzie said:


> How do you improve your ss's? It looks rly good.



I'm not sure I know what ss's means but if it has something to do with the quality of the shot I use this website.
http://waifu2x.udp.jp
I'm sorry if this was not what you meant. Lol


----------



## Bubblebeam

Horse yawning party. xD​


----------



## HungryForCereal

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 167404
> 
> Julian was at Skye’s house today! ♥​



thy look so cute together they should be a couple!


----------



## deejay

Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm not sure I know what ss's means but if it has something to do with the quality of the shot I use this website.
> http://waifu2x.udp.jp
> I'm sorry if this was not what you meant. Lol



ss = screen shot lol


----------



## Louzie

Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm not sure I know what ss's means but if it has something to do with the quality of the shot I use this website.
> http://waifu2x.udp.jp
> I'm sorry if this was not what you meant. Lol



Yes, this was exactly what I meant. LOL Thank you very much, you're very sweet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I invited Papi into my town a little while back and then just put said town into lockdown

then a few weeks later I come back, and after getting the usual "boy its been ages since I last saw you" spiel, I **** you not, this was the very first thing he told me


----------



## helloxcutiee

Louzie said:


> Yes, this was exactly what I meant. LOL Thank you very much, you're very sweet.



You're welcome! ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



deejay said:


> ss = screen shot lol



I can be clueless at times. Lol


----------



## Lucie

Just a couple of places I think are cute in my town. Currently a WIP.




Agh, sorry about the duplicate photos, I'm still trying to get used to the setup.


----------



## ForestaNinfa

This kind of stuff KILLS me! LOL!!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

More of life in the town of Junes.   


Poppy and Melanie chillin' on a log bench between Yu's and Poppy's homes.

Junes night watch out on patrol.





It does now.

...you're too young for this, Poppy.  Have you been talking to Ribbot again?

Majestic.


----------



## Alienfish

^Shep is so cute haha <3 Glad to see he gets love in the game.. he so deserves better than t5


----------



## Chrystina

Moko said:


> ^Shep is so cute haha <3 Glad to see he gets love in the game.. he so deserves better than t5



depends which tier list you go by~
he is tier 3 in the updated one.


also poppy is so cute omg. i want her in my town ;__;


----------



## Breath Mint

Decided to be mean to Stitches but he just laughed with me lol


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Life in Junes...  Kind of a few moments here.


Yu.  The most reluctant Human in Junes to regain his emotions, but every once in a while he tries.


You're allergic to Humans?  Why are you in a town where there are three of us?

On the hunt to return a lost item.

...not sure I wanted to know that, Freya.

Poppy watering some black roses in her adorable attempt to return their colors.  I believe in you, Poppy.

Chillin' in the BOSS chair watching a movie in my basement.

My life in a nutshell.  

Boy, do you get me.

...?  (Remember that game theory I posted a while back?  Yeah...)


----------



## Louzie

Sleepy baby.


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Ribbot's Extreme Power Nap*

Life in Junes...

Ribbot's extreme power nap.  He trains hard, he plays hard...






And he naps hard.


----------



## Louzie

It was funny, but I felt bad for Marshal lol


----------



## vDominai

So yesterday I planted a bunch of cherry trees here, and...



This is also two days after Vladimir decided to bonk his house down on top of my flower garden.


----------



## Alienfish

Alexi said:


> depends which tier list you go by~
> he is tier 3 in the updated one.
> 
> 
> also poppy is so cute omg. i want her in my town ;__;



they updated the list oh well i check that sht like once a year maybe... good to hear though. he and lopez were the ones that took the longest times to find


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Caius said:


> Spoiler: Gallows and Jamie do Dallas



canberra = sans confirmed 2k16


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

You did it.    You grew a Cherry.


----------



## Louzie

Cute umbrella <3


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Nunnafinga

==Newsflash== A group of armed and uniformed pigs have occupied the town hall building and have renamed the town "BAM"(Big Animals Matter?).They are holding Isabelle hostage until their demands are met.They want:
1.More mud puddles to wallow around in.
2.Easter and all other pork consuming holidays to be abolished.
3.The people responsible for The Muppets to discontinue the Miss Piggy character
4.At least one pig villager to be placed in Tier One of the Villager Popularity List
5.Marshal the smug squirrel's "bloody head on a pointed stick".


----------



## Rabirin

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 168144
> ==Newsflash== A group of armed and uniformed pigs have occupied the town hall building and have renamed the town "BAM"(Big Animals Matter?).They are holding Isabelle hostage until their demands are met.They want:
> 1.More mud puddles to wallow around in.
> 2.Easter and all other pork consuming holidays to be abolished.
> 3.The people responsible for The Muppets to discontinue the Miss Piggy character
> 4.At least one pig villager to be placed in Tier One of the Villager Popularity List
> 5.Marshal the smug squirrel's "bloody head on a pointed stick".



This made me laugh so hard omg. #BAM all the way, #make BAM great again


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 168144
> ==Newsflash== A group of armed and uniformed pigs have occupied the town hall building and have renamed the town "BAM"(Big Animals Matter?).They are holding Isabelle hostage until their demands are met.They want:
> 1.More mud puddles to wallow around in.
> 2.Easter and all other pork consuming holidays to be abolished.
> 3.The people responsible for The Muppets to discontinue the Miss Piggy character
> 4.At least one pig villager to be placed in Tier One of the Villager Popularity List
> 5.Marshal the smug squirrel's "bloody head on a pointed stick".



Marshal wears a denim vest. Although open, these pigs are also wearing denim vests.

People are going to think they support Marshal. They need to get new shirts.


----------



## gazea9r

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 168144
> ==Newsflash== A group of armed and uniformed pigs have occupied the town hall building and have renamed the town "BAM"(Big Animals Matter?).They are holding Isabelle hostage until their demands are met.They want:
> 1.More mud puddles to wallow around in.
> 2.Easter and all other pork consuming holidays to be abolished.
> 3.The people responsible for The Muppets to discontinue the Miss Piggy character
> 4.At least one pig villager to be placed in Tier One of the Villager Popularity List
> 5.Marshal the smug squirrel's "bloody head on a pointed stick".



AHAHAHAHAHA this was funny. I'm actually thinking of getting a piggy villager for my third town (my cycling town after I'm done cycling) because I like a few of them. Although I better hide this post from my Marshal lol.


----------



## Louzie

baby bears <3 



Maple's house.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Diancie Rose said:


> Marshal wears a denim vest. Although open, these pigs are also wearing denim vests.
> 
> People are going to think they support Marshal. They need to get new shirts.



Actually,Marshal's original top is the denim jacket which is buttoned at the front.The pigs are wearing the denim vest with the open front in protest of Marshal.....and because they can't get it to button over their big pork bellies.


----------



## trickyfox

*INCEPTION!*


----------



## Cascade

Louzie said:


> View attachment 168152
> 
> baby bears <3
> 
> View attachment 168153
> 
> Maple's house.



aaw Maple <3 do u have Dream Address? your town looks pretty..


----------



## Peter

I started a new town a few weeks ago and I'm really enjoying it! 

There was a meteor shower there tonight so I took a few pics:


----------



## Lucie

I saw my first rainbow yesterday in my town.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Life in Junes - Easter.
(There's a few.  )


Spoiler




Starting out Easter with two of my smallest villagers: the cutest squirrel in town, and one of the adorable little trash panda twins.

You don't say.

Lost in the woods searching for eggs.

Yosuke and Yu got the last eight of these suckers.  This one's MINE.  *pulls back slingshot*  Wait for it...

She is _way _out of your league, duck man.

An Egg-cellent victory over the boys.

Meanwhile, at Mayor Yosuke's house at the end of the day...

You live behind me, of course you're in the neighborhood.  ...  Freya, I am in the bathroom.  Can you come back in thirty minutes?  I ate too many eggs, and too much candy, and you really, really, do not want to be here.




(the site I use to increase the resolution, which I found on here, is down for now, so the low res will have to suffice. ) 
I hope you're all enjoying these moments of life in Junes.    ^^


----------



## Louzie

Today is Felicity's b-day.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

This is me and my friend, Alice or DomsticatePiggy on these forums rocking matching clothes!



Spoiler


----------



## Romaki

Later that day I got the same situation with 3 villagers, but I didn't get a screenshot of it.


----------



## trickyfox

Today I had a meteor shower. Make your wishes to Wishy! 







Louzie said:


> View attachment 168407
> 
> Today is Felicity's b-day.



Your pics look so great! What do you use to increase their resolution/soft them?


----------



## Louzie

trickyfox said:


> Your pics look so great! What do you use to increase their resolution/soft them?



http://waifu2x.udp.jp/ this site. Someone here told me about it, is amazing. <3


----------



## Romaki

I almost paid off my 3rd bridge, soon I can work on my house...


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Life in Junes...


So... instead of asking for help, you're turning this into a public municipal issue involving other towns?  
Did you check your pockets?   Just saying it's a possibility.
Well, I need an excuse to visit a friend anyway.  This'll do.  

Cool!  I'll put this on right now!

...It's pink.  Dude.  Frogman.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Riedy said:


> I almost paid off my 3rd bridge, soon I can work on my house...



Living large. Lol


----------



## trickyfox

Louzie said:


> http://waifu2x.udp.jp/ this site. Someone here told me about it, is amazing. <3



Thank you! Definitely going to try it 



Riedy said:


> I almost paid off my 3rd bridge, soon I can work on my house...



Lol that looks like my apartment xD


----------



## deejay

took me awhile to edit >.< 
hardest part was replacing the original 5 villagers(except hazel) with my current squirrel villagers lol​


----------



## Romaki

Have an edited shot of Leif sleeping, on a path, in front of my giant mansion.






Thanks for posting that link earlier, I'm really glad it exists.


----------



## AccfSally

*A sign to please move, from my cycle town and from behind my house!*






*:3*
​





deejay said:


> View attachment 168616
> 
> took me awhile to edit >.<
> hardest part was replacing the original 5 villagers(except hazel) with my current squirrel villagers lol​



This is beautiful!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Foopella:"So Timmy...how much is this Curly going for?"
Timmy:"Ah,he's only a Tier 6 so you can have him for whatever is in your pockets."
Mayor Foopella:"Lessee...I have a rotten apple,a busted axe and a pill bug."
Timmy:"Done deal!"


Whoa,Flurry,what's up with your house?Did Saharah pay you a visit?


A somewhat rare villager double-benching.I guess they didn't want to sit together.


----------



## Romaki

Villager: ''Hmm, should I choose this space? Or this one? OR IN BETWEEN? THAT'S IT!!''


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 168632
> Mayor Foopella:"So Timmy...how much is this Curly going for?"
> Timmy:"Ah,he's only a Tier 6 so you can have him for whatever is in your pockets."
> Mayor Foopella:"Lessee...I have a rotten apple,a busted axe and a pill bug."
> Timmy:"Done deal!"
> 
> View attachment 168633
> Whoa,Flurry,what's up with your house?Did Saharah pay you a visit?
> 
> View attachment 168634
> A somewhat rare villager double-benching.I guess they didn't want to sit together.



Nunnafinga, I love the pigs in your town.   Keep posting these tidbits.  I am amused.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Yosuke said:


> Nunnafinga, I love the pigs in your town.   Keep posting these tidbits.  I am amused.




Will do!


----------



## LilLost

I don't have any screenies right now, but I used to lurk on this thread and I love it xD


----------



## Licorice

My sugar daddy and I hangin' out.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*April Fools Day!*

APRIL FOOLS DAY COMES TO JUNES!  
And with it brings Blanca and hillarity.
The animals aren't the only ones being pranked this year.  






((Animal Crossing is a dangerous place for story tellers and writers.  This was fun to make.  ^^))


----------



## Sinistrum

Mayor Yosuke said:


> [...] This was fun to make.  ^^))



So it was to read =).


----------



## Louzie

Maple wearing my new design.



Felicity being Felicity.



Mira just moved in and I already love her. <3


----------



## Rabirin

Enjoying life in Milk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Louzie said:


> View attachment 168804
> 
> Maple wearing my new design.
> 
> View attachment 168805
> 
> Felicity being Felicity.
> 
> View attachment 168806
> 
> Mira just moved in and I already love her. <3



Your house looks so pretty!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Life in Junes 

I'd love to, but Chief seems to have a problem with me...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll take a burger and fries.

...Coffee is fine.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Life in Junes.  Farewell, Ribbot*

*LIFE IN JUNES *
The three Humans of Junes planned a carefully crafted time traveling technique to gain oak saplings in order to turn the town pink with cherry blossoms: travel three times, then switch.  Wash, rinse, repeat.  Easy, right?  Well...​
-----------------------------------------



(This is funny, because Yu's nickname is "Chief.")
(I'm actually pretty salty about losing Ribbot.  And I did get yelled at by Resetti for not saving in hopes to, well, save Ribbot.  I hadn't planned on doing one of these until Ribbot moved, then inspiration hit.  I'm glad I work the morning shift.)

I hope you're enjoying these!  ^^

(To Fey from the town of Sweetbox. Thanks for visiting my dream town!  I visited yours and left positive feedback.   )


----------



## Lucie

Some new screenshots of other cute parts of my town. 
Still not done at all though - I've been farming PWP requests like crazy.


----------



## AccfSally

*I'm going to miss the sakura trees once they're gone.*​


----------



## Louzie

My living room

My bedroom


----------



## Libra

So I had been TT'ing back into the past because I was working on my fish and insect collections (not that I managed to complete my fish one, though) and after not having played for a while I TT'd back to the current date, except my last play date was somewhere in 2014. Which led to some interesting reactions from my villagers:

View attachment 168884

View attachment 168885

View attachment 168886

View attachment 168887

View attachment 168888

View attachment 168889

View attachment 168890

View attachment 168891

My villagers managed to make me feel bad and happy at the same time. ^_^'


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,I hope he was being sarcastic.




Heh...I've seen that reaction from females in real life.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Aw, Libra, the animals knew you were gone!  I love these reactions.  

Nunnafinga: I'll have to remember "EW!" for Ruby.  Right now, she says, "I hate bugs," and before that it was "Who are u again?"


----------



## Louzie

Enjoying my coffee



Being cute with Flurry <3


----------



## isa

After to get 100 million bells, my island has resurrected. It's no longer a desert with 7 palm trees.


----------



## Rabirin

Finally got the illuminated arch! milk's shaping up pretty nicely.


----------



## Jikyul

This is by far one of my most memorable times in my game
Flipp the WONDERFUL monkey moved RIGHT in front of my townhall ._______.
thankfully he's moving soon!


----------



## Lucie

I just love the way the sunset in my town looked today with the pink petals in the wind. 
​


----------



## Louzie

Sleepy marshmallow



polka dots queens


----------



## erikaeliseh

Found Chevre sitting on a stump in the clearing with bunnie and i had to screenshot


----------



## Rabirin

Jikyul said:


> This is by far one of my most memorable times in my game
> Flipp the WONDERFUL monkey moved RIGHT in front of my townhall ._______.
> thankfully he's moving soon!
> View attachment 169169



Gotta love some of that monkey butt. Poor Isabelle free her WOAH, your map looks huge though and out of all places he chooses to move there? LOL.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Opened up my game to this:



​


----------



## Breath Mint

isa said:


> View attachment 169123
> View attachment 169122
> View attachment 169124
> View attachment 169125
> View attachment 169126
> After to get 100 million bells, my island has resurrected. It's no longer a desert with 7 palm trees.



How long did that take you?


----------



## Libra

Mayor Yosuke said:


> Aw, Libra, the animals knew you were gone!  I love these reactions.



Actually the first one I talked to was Vic and his reaction was this:

View attachment 169296

That kinda made me go ', LOL. But yeah, it was nice that my villagers commented on my having been gone. Though it also made me LOL because Isabelle was all "glad you're back, I've been doing my best while you were away" and then Pashmina was saying the town has been a mess. Poor Isabelle, LOL.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Manah Manah*

*Life in Junes...*​

The most adorable imagery ever.....  (she's talking about falling asleep in a basket of sun-warmed laundry.  I just died of cute overload.)

Pinky...  The little trash panda can hear you.

"Doot dooooo doodoo doot."   
(Come on, you know you just sang that muppet song.)


----------



## isa

Breath Mint said:


> How long did that take you?


Almost 2 years without playing intensely. In half an hour earned around of 300k bells. Also sell ​​turnips and p.fruit it helped me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pee pee pig


A pale chub for a pale chubby.


----------



## fallensnow

Each to their own Chevre.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Helloxcutiee said:


> Opened up my game to this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 169293​


heh poor stitches....



fallensnow said:


> View attachment 169332
> Each to their own Chevre.



omg i used to do that when i was little XD


----------



## Louzie

Finally <3




I was fishing there first.


----------



## P. Star

Stitches, Merengue and I spent Friday evening dancing in the falling petals.


----------



## Whisper




----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Life in Junes...*​(While spending 8 hours time traveling first with Melanie, and then with a new character in order to get Apollo and Cherry to move away, this text box from Poppy came up, which prompted the following.)

Why, Apollo.  Why?
Cherry's gone, but he's still there.

(to Courtney from the town of Winter.... I saw you left some positive feedback.  Thank you!  I'll visit your town and return the favor.  Glad you liked your trip to Junes.   )


----------



## Elruwen

The cherry blossoms are so pretty! Too bad they'll be gone soon. ​


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Life in Junes.  Catching Phrases*

*Life in Junes​*Catching Phrases.​

He is modeling the shirt that's on display in the corner.  That is too cute.  Maybe practicing for that special some-duck?  That's it.  I officially need Molly in my town.


Shortstack?  I'm the tallest Human in town--ok, I guess to you, I would be short.


Says the penguin.


Is it wrong that I am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too happy he finally pinged me to change his greeting?  I've been waiting for this moment since he moved in.


----------



## Louzie

Yay rain!


----------



## KiraNinja

Drakes such a derp<3


----------



## helloxcutiee

Apples. ♥​


----------



## Ras

Elruwen said:


> The cherry blossoms are so pretty! Too bad they'll be gone soon. ​



What's your Dream Address?  I'd like to visit.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Yosuke said:


> *Life in Junes​*Catching Phrases.​
> View attachment 169447
> He is modeling the shirt that's on display in the corner.  That is too cute.  Maybe practicing for that special some-duck?  That's it.  I officially need Molly in my town.



I'd give this a thumbs up if the thing actually worked with my browser.Anyways,Derwin and Molly live near each other in my town and occasionally hang out together:




Yeah..got a bit carried away with Derwin's catchphrase.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Nunnafinga said:


> I'd give this a thumbs up if the thing actually worked with my browser.Anyways,Derwin and Molly live near each other in my town and occasionally hang out together:
> 
> View attachment 169596
> 
> View attachment 169597
> Yeah..got a bit carried away with Derwin's catchphrase.



OMG that picture of Derwin and Molly. That is so cute.  I need this to happen in my town.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Villager beach party.I think this is only the second time I've seen more than one villager on the beach at the same time.They probably buried Benjamin in the sand again.


----------



## StarUrchin

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 169754
> Villager beach party.I think this is only the second time I've seen more than one villager on the beach at the same time.They probably buried Benjamin in the sand again.
> 
> View attachment 169755
> View attachment 169756



THATS RACIST XDXDXD


----------



## fallensnow

OK Deirdre................


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Life in Junes.  Pitfall Mistake*

*Life In Junes.​*When planting eviction pitfalls goes wrong.  (I honestly forgot it was there.)
_______________________________________________​


----------



## Whisper




----------



## AccfSally

*Static was running behind my character while I visiting my main town through the Dream suite*


​
*Hanging at Hazel's*​


----------



## fallensnow

I've been looking through my screenshot folder and I found this gem from when I first started my town.
_(Ignore the terrible landscaping please)._







..... The sass from Whitney.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Poor Egbert...no job,no woman,no prospects.Just a sad and lonely chicken man piddling around town clutching a shovel and wondering where it all went wrong.He just hasn't been the same since Becky served him with divorce papers demanding full custody of the chicks and sole possession of the coop.Beak up,buckaroo.


Meanwhile,on the other side of town,Becky continues with her wicked,wicked ways cavorting even with persons not of the same species thus making Egbert a cluckold....(sorry about this...I was kinda bored)


----------



## Whisper




----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Life in Junes.  Yard Bird*

*Life In Junes*
Yard Bird
_____________________​


----------



## Nunnafinga

One Hazel is more than enough.


Funky Frog Town-Lips Inc.


I've been trying to get the friggin' Red Riding Hood outfit together for almost a year and I recently discovered that I had the dress in one town and the hood in another.Unfortunately I don't have any wolves in this town...just a bunch of ducks and a penguin.


----------



## Licorice

I somehow managed to make my house even more cluttered.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Luna's.  Where the mayor can catch some much needed zzz's.  


Whoa, slow down.  That's a huge change, there, Freya.  Baby steps.


The cherry blossoms are so pretty!  I love this time of day with the falling blossoms.  I don't want it to end.


----------



## Hbear

Spoiler: pic is kinda big







Walker was like "Hey figure out this math problem! A mom and dad bird came back to the nest to feed their seven chicks..." and then this happened. How cute <3 <3


----------



## Whisper

I got an orange sunset in Speckle today! Now if only that town was finished so I can have a better screenshot. xD


----------



## Zane

boring screenshot but i just found it funny because quite awhile back i visited all the dream towns that were also named Red Town and apparently someone else had the same idea


----------



## mintellect

"I found you, FAKER!"






Only you can prevent wafflehangers. Call now.






A second bridge in Heaven is long overdue! I'm glad I'm finally getting one. It's fairytale!






IT'S AWARE.






Not really, considering all those people were the same person.
(This is my old town that I deleted, when I got my second copy I visited my other town a few times to pick up items)






Same dream town, the reason the animals nickname me is because my current mayor was a secondary character in this town before moving her to my new one. 
I didn't realize how dirty this nickname sounded at the time...






A nice full shot of Stella's castle entrance hall.






Yeah, I have NO idea where th apples are!!11!one!!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Celebrating Nature Day with Rolf. I made him be the girl.





Welcome to town, Elise.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia




----------



## Nunnafinga

She did??But you are....bacon.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Some shots of life in Junes...


Notice the phenomenon of matching shirts.  Apparently it's the "In" thing with these two divas.


I forgot to close my game and when morning hit, a hamster plopped his buns right in front of my House of Brew.  I don't know what to do with Hamlet, now.  He's cute enough that I might try to make this work.


DING DONG, THE BIRD IS GONE!!!  And I have a new hammock where his house was.    Aaaah.  Bliss.


Yes.  I have hands.  Which means I have thumbs.  And you don't.


----------



## Kanade Kitty

a little screenie dump from *Sterben* c: (more to come when i have more time?)





my bday was april 16th!





this was a really weird glitch where Eunice asked me to get Monique for fashion advice and then...this...happened?





my favorite bridge style... and diagonal~





daytime pic of my campsite area





first room in my house... sort of a candy/arcade room?​


----------



## trickyfox

Yeah..thanks to... every...one... **sobs**

At least you are here Isabelle. Ily <3


----------



## Kanade Kitty

trickyfox, lol i love/hate when nobody shows up for a pwp celebration except for Isabelle!
at least it shows u who ur real friends are...isabelle is our only real friend in the game, womp womp


----------



## Invisible again

How would he know? Well...




Aren't they so cute together? Looks like they had a thing going on. xD
Though, I think Pompom is a little lonely now that Bill has moved on. :c
(Also ignore the bad landscaping, took this over a month ago)


----------



## sineadparade

A bunch of old ones:



Spoiler
















*What are you trying to say, Lolly?*




*Stitches, that is your house right behind you.*




*Camofrog, I hate you so much.*








*Racially sensitive content!*




**Twilight Zone music plays**


----------



## Meloetta

I finally saw one of those rare sunrises on the 18th.




(click it to see the imgur album with captions!)​


----------



## AikatheVillager

no dip sherlock, it also says HE IS MY FAVORITE BACK OFF MAN!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Meloetta said:


> I finally saw one of those rare sunrises on the 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click it to see the imgur album with captions!)​



I love the sky like this. ♥


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Moments of Life In Junes...​*
First time logging in with Kei to plot set Blaire, and she picked the perfect spot!  ^^  My town now has two adorable squirrels. I've been after Blaire since last August.  I'm so happy about this. 


Uuuummmmmm..........................  *_Should I tell him?_*
((Look at the size of those flowers! The villagers are kind of small.    ))


*Kei* Finish your donut, squishy tanook.  I have other appointments to get to today.  Keep up.  I have to time travel in the neighboring town in an hour.

------------------------------------
Kei... my time traveling/plot resetter.  She's Junes' version of The Closer.  Need an animal to move out without damaging your relationship with them?  Call Kei.  She's affordable, and good at her job. ((Story time! She's a Human who chose not to have her emotions revived so she can do her job without becoming attached to anyone or any place.  However, this town and its residents are slowly making her feel weither she likes it or not.  It's why she keeps coming back to help. [I may eventually keep her as a 4th character.]))


----------



## flimsical

coffee in Sanuye c:
it's still a work in progress, but this is my fav area of town.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Frogs
------


Yeah...that's probably what Wart had for dinner last night.


Excuse me,we already have a frog called "Diva".


Prince popped in for a visit.He told me he was going to "party like it's 1999".Hmmm...not sure what he meant by that.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I will probs post better pictures at some point but here
is a picture of my mayor:



Spoiler: Pictures















(oh don't be fooled my player is a boy, his name is Jeremy! His eyes are
green now as I finally unlocked the red machine in shampoodle)


----------



## spamurai

Ah, these screenshots make me miss playing New Leaf...
I wish I had time to start over xD Maybe I'll buy a new cartridge so I don't lose my old town if I do...


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## sineadparade

*I think Kid Cat pissed Stitches off.*





*Digging my face in the bush like*


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

LIFE IN JUNES.  Moments.

This is where I found the town frog.  Fitting.


If you'll look closely at the very top of the tank right over Henry's head...


----------



## Whisper

This might be my new favorite screenshot...


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Sinistrum

I really enjoy your "New Year's Eve"-series. It brings back "warm", harmonious memories. I especially like, how Sky has a Christmas tree placed in his house.
So, thank you for posting =).


----------



## Invisible again

That magical moment...


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

Feeling the kindness, Bunnie. Feeling the kindness.


----------



## isa

C'mon O'Hare kiss her!

Poor Ren?e...


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## HeyImDashie

Some pics I took today


----------



## Licorice

my bby rocket


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Marshal/Filbert bromance continues.They moved to my town during the same week a couple of years ago and they've been bromigos ever since.We'll see if Marshal has a problem with Filbert's new catchphrase.


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan

The weirdest house I've ever streetpassed... Gave me the creeps a bit.


----------



## b e e

AshleighOfKhazdhan said:


> View attachment 171891View attachment 171892 The weirdest house I've ever streetpassed... Gave me the creeps a bit.



lol that's so creepy o.o


----------



## sineadparade

Looks like Katie and Agent S are next on the hit list....


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Jeremy enjoying a little nap ~


----------



## Whisper




----------



## Invisible again

Fascinating.


----------



## LadyDove

Invisible again said:


> View attachment 172050
> Fascinating.



Well that sounds terrifying...yet from her facial expression it didn't seem to frighten her at all...she seems kind of glad about it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

For those of you who have Eugene in your town,this is what he looks like without the sunglasses.



Yep,this is where the action is.


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Whisper




----------



## helloxcutiee

My house.​


----------



## Libra

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 172104
> For those of you who have Eugene in your town,this is what he looks like without the sunglasses.



That's interesting, thanks for sharing! I had him in a previous town but didn't like him all that much because of his glasses. Is this in HHD or something?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Libra said:


> That's interesting, thanks for sharing! I had him in a previous town but didn't like him all that much because of his glasses. Is this in HHD or something?



Sorry,but the screenshot is actually Ozzie wearing Eugene's pleather vest.I bought the vest from Eugene and gave it to Ozzie for his birthday.


----------



## RaineyWood

Wanted to mess around with editing screen shots so I took this one after getting a makeover at Shampoodle.


----------



## CrossAnimal

After two years of trying, I finally grew my first blue rose.


----------



## Libra

Nunnafinga said:


> Sorry,but the screenshot is actually Ozzie wearing Eugene's pleather vest.I bought the vest from Eugene and gave it to Ozzie for his birthday.



Hahaha, that's awesome! I don't know all the koalas that well so I didn't really notice, LOL.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Charlise: "Girlfriend,you are way overdressed...mmm hmm..."




A jealous Canberra prepares to confront the "other woman".


----------



## P. Star




----------



## Invisible again

"...and use it to change the world."


"Little brat called me fat! Hmmph!"



Aw.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## moonrisekingdom

needed a change in my town so i let my duckling move out


----------



## Nunnafinga

I guess so...he mentioned something about "finding the nearest tree."


I got a fever...and the only prescription....is more Tipper.


Ava expresses her disapproval of the mayor's new hat.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Landscaping the town.​


----------



## Cheburashka

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 172461
> A jealous Canberra prepares to confront the "other woman".



Aaahaha


----------



## Invisible again

The Gracie Squad
A team of elite professionals who act as Gracie's bodyguards


----------



## LadyDove

Gandalf? Is that you Gandalf?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Whoa,Gracie... it must have taken you hours to put this ensemble together.Eh....but I don't think Nintendo allows their video game characters to run around topless(Curiously,bottomless seems to be okay,though)


This is Flurry's kind way of saying "You ain't got nothin' in this stinkin' room!"



After two years Miranda finally forked over her pic.A perfect cherry imported from my other town did the trick.I didn't think that silly duck was ever gonna give me a pic.Note the smug,self-satisfied expression on Mayor Daffy's face.I now have pics from every duck in Quackle.


----------



## sineadparade

Oh Camofrog, you know me so well.


----------



## spamurai

sineadparade said:


> Oh Camofrog, you know me so well.



Ouch! Haha.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Happy Birthday Pekoe! ♥​


----------



## moonrisekingdom

phineas stealing my thunder


----------



## moonrisekingdom

being dreamy


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

https://springydoodles.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/20160518_222622.jpg?w=1304
You can't say this isn't adorable


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Ok I officially love Biskit and I think I am going to permanently keep him! 
This is great omg


----------



## moonrisekingdom

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> Ok I officially love Biskit and I think I am going to permanently keep him!
> This is great omg


biskit is so cute! i love all the lazy pup villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -


harvest room


nan stressing


----------



## Invisible again

*Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 1: Kidd and Sheldon*










Me: Sure...


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## moonrisekingdom

nan and bam dancing in the tulip hybrids


----------



## AccfSally

*Sally being a cutie. 
*


*Vista's tree is now much bigger!*

​


----------



## Sinistrum

moonrisekingdom said:


> [...]
> 
> View attachment 172851
> nan stressing



Is it possible to rain when snow covers the ground (accordingly to how it already snows in early December, when there is no snow yet)? Or is it just bad scripting?


----------



## RaineyWood

Got a new copy of New Leaf today and started my new town.
I just love getting this shot, it holds a lot of meaning in my opinion ​


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Sinistrum said:


> Is it possible to rain when snow covers the ground (accordingly to how it already snows in early December, when there is no snow yet)? Or is it just bad scripting?



it's just bad scripting.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I think Fauna is in love with my mayor... she sent me this letter:








Also the gift attached was a lovely love seat


----------



## jvgsjeff

Bob moved into my town yesterday, after I saw him as a camper on Tuesday and invited him in. 





I got very lucky with the house placement (and Hamlet's, who lives right next door).


----------



## Invisible again

Yeah.


----------



## bubblemilktea

oh thanks beau for the compliment...................?


----------



## helloxcutiee

It's science.​


----------



## moonrisekingdom

and some dreams:


Spoiler


----------



## Whisper

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish


----------



## bubblemilktea

My children won. <3


----------



## Katattacc

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## spamurai

Katattacc said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 173073



What the hell :O haha


----------



## Whisper

Minty


----------



## AccfSally

*Cally was the only one who showed up!*​


----------



## Barbara

Sinistrum said:


> Is it possible to rain when snow covers the ground (accordingly to how it already snows in early December, when there is no snow yet)? Or is it just bad scripting?



I think it is, because the clouds would have already warmed up while the ground is still cold. Not sure, though.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nothin' says "classy" like a bear wearing a suit and necktie.Umm...how about some matching pants for that suit?


Yes...I hear that you taste like chicken.


----------



## AccfSally

*Lovely morning *​


----------



## Sinistrum

Sinistrum said:


> Is it possible to rain when snow covers the ground (accordingly to how it already snows in early December, when there is no snow yet)? Or is it just bad scripting?



Answer by moonrisekingdom:


moonrisekingdom said:


> it's just bad scripting.



Answer by Barbara:


Barbara said:


> I think it is, because the clouds would have already warmed up while the ground is still cold. Not sure, though.



Well, I am not sure, that is, why I am asking.
What you say, Barbara, makes sense to me, for it is what you observe in reality.
But I hesitate to take this as a benchmark for "Animal Crossing", where, you know, animals ask you to return a cabinet to another animal, as it has forgotten it at their home, when it has been visiting.


----------



## RaineyWood

I don't believe I've shared these here yet:



Spoiler: Click for the Sreenshots










Sage Advice from Skye:







You can click on the photos if you want to reblog them on tumblr, if you have a tumblr.
​


----------



## Invisible again

For those who don't know, Tammy is a bear cub. I guess cubs are stronger than we thought.


----------



## helloxcutiee

The sky's awake.​


----------



## Invisible again

*Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 2: Tammy and Kidd*
Recap: Last week, Sheldon asked Kidd why he wants to fall in love, and Kidd replied that love is a game. This week, Kidd goes to work his magic on Tammy. Well... What could go wrong? (spoiler, cause REALLY long conversation)



Spoiler




















She was furious after that.


----------



## AccfSally

Invisible again said:


> *Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 2: Tammy and Kidd*
> Recap: Last week, Sheldon asked Kidd why he wants to fall in love, and Kidd replied that love is a game. This week, Kidd goes to work his magic on Tammy. Well... What could go wrong? (spoiler, cause REALLY long conversation)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173449
> View attachment 173450
> View attachment 173451
> View attachment 173452
> View attachment 173453
> View attachment 173454
> View attachment 173455
> View attachment 173456
> View attachment 173457
> View attachment 173458
> View attachment 173459
> View attachment 173460
> View attachment 173461
> View attachment 173462
> 
> 
> 
> She was furious after that.



That same conversation happened between my Tammy and Chadder on Wednesday.


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Invisible again

AccfSally said:


> That same conversation happened between my Tammy and Chadder on Wednesday.



Really? Wow, that's funny. xD


----------



## HungryForCereal

Invisible again said:


> *Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 2: Tammy and Kidd*
> Recap: Last week, Sheldon asked Kidd why he wants to fall in love, and Kidd replied that love is a game. This week, Kidd goes to work his magic on Tammy. Well... What could go wrong? (spoiler, cause REALLY long conversation)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173449
> View attachment 173450
> View attachment 173451
> View attachment 173452
> View attachment 173453
> View attachment 173454
> View attachment 173455
> View attachment 173456
> View attachment 173457
> View attachment 173458
> View attachment 173459
> View attachment 173460
> View attachment 173461
> View attachment 173462
> 
> 
> 
> She was furious after that.



god, this conversation is cute


----------



## AccfSally

​*Plot resetting Agent S, who keeps wanting to sit her house next to mines.
Please don't ​*


​


----------



## moonrisekingdom

accidentally lost a snowball to the pond


----------



## treetops

One day, I decided to sell my throne to somebody who was at my campsite at the time.


----------



## louise23

Cool pics


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Invisible again

Uh, ok, you crazy old cat, go have fun with a plant. Yup, you do that. I'm just gonna... go now. Yeah, ok, bye.


----------



## Nunnafinga

While Henry was asleep I heard him mumble something that sounded like "Jambette's lips..... are magic........"





Gee,thanks(I think...)...but now that you're sans commode don't even think of doing your business near my house.


----------



## Zauzage

Vertigo said:


> One day, I decided to sell my throne to somebody who was at my campsite at the time.



Wowza. If only I had a throne just lying around! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katt is my favorite Animal by far. She is my wife.


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Nunnafinga

Spoiler: The Ducks


----------



## Sinistrum

Nunnafinga said:


> Spoiler: The Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173820



Very nice screenshots. Thank you for sharing.
Could you please tell me, at what time of day that last screenshot has been taken for the light looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sinistrum said:


> Very nice screenshots. Thank you for sharing.
> Could you please tell me, at what time of day that last screenshot has been taken for the light looks beautiful to me.



I believe the bottom screenshot with Joey and Deena was taken between 5 and 5:30 in the morning so the sun was just beginning to rise.I went in with a New Save File to see if anyone accidentally moved out and I took a few screenshots since all of my villagers were awake when normally they wouldn't be.


----------



## KCourtnee

Katattacc said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 173073



Lmao I love Buds catch phrase!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

KCourtnee said:


> Lmao I love Buds catch phrase!!




My Bud's catchphrase isn't as good but I'm kind of surprised the game let me use it.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Chief.  King of Tact.*



OMG, Chief.  *facepalm.*  Wow.
The shirt made you even more grumpy, didn't it. It's the shirt.  I should have never given you that shirt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katattacc said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 173073



I'm dead.  That is pure gold.


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Sinistrum

Nunnafinga said:


> I believe the bottom screenshot with Joey and Deena was taken between 5 and 5:30 in the morning so the sun was just beginning to rise.I went in with a New Save File to see if anyone accidentally moved out and I took a few screenshots since all of my villagers were awake when normally they wouldn't be.



Thank you.
Poor little villagers, must end up being pretty tired for the rest of the day .


----------



## Whisper

My shovel turned invisible for no reason. I have no idea how it happened.


----------



## Invisible again

*Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 3: Marina and Olivia*
Recap: Last week, Kidd was hitting on Tammy with some rather cheesy pick up lines. And, boy, was Tammy mad!
This week, Marina decides to vent to Olivia about some personal stuff, and oh? Does Marina seem to be interested in someone?



Spoiler





Me: You can tell me. It's cool.


----------



## Whisper

Jacques has a unibrow?


----------



## Nunnafinga

It was Filbert's birthday yesterday and his bromigo Marshal was the guest again.In fact,Marshal has been the only guest at Filbert's parties since September of 2013 when these guys first moved to my town and Filbert has been the only villager to attend all of Marshal's birthday parties in that same amount of time.Them squirrels is close.


Yikes....another case of mad cow disease!


A new video screen....well,it was either this or the stone tablet.


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Fleshy

the eyes seem to go like this almost every time i screenshot, cute right? 
​


----------



## Invisible again

So.... Tom Nook has decided to audition for American Idol.

But Lyle over there is worried that Nook will just make a fool of himself.


----------



## AccfSally

* *





*Invited Broccolo into my third town.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

The much misunderstood Jambette.She's more than just a gigantic set of lips,ya know.She's into yoga,horseback riding and has written several published novels.



Shunned by pigs.All Buggy wanted to do was be friends but she's ostracized for not having a curly tail.


----------



## Ras

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 174413​



Umm, I don't want to alarm you, but there's a giraffe standing right behind you.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Best Villager Pic Ever.
Camofrog was the last froggy to give me a pic but it was worth the wait.That is one hard ass frog man.


Gracie has finally landed in Quackle...only took her a damn year.Quillson displays ducky disinterest.


Ozzie is going off the rails on a crazy train.Fortunately,there are no bats in town in case he gets the urge to bite their batty heads off.


----------



## Invisible again

Marina has decided to return to the ocean...

Farewell...


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Life in Junes.  Stumps*

(I got inspired, guys.  )

*Life in Junes
Stumps.​*------------------------------------------------​



((I held onto that bee for 3 days while two of those trees grew JUST so I could do this.))


----------



## Invisible again

*Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 4: Static and Kabuki*
Recap: Last week, Marina vented to Olivia about her problem and admitted that she's trying to "impress someone".
This week, Static and Kabuki gossip about... Labelle?



Spoiler


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Licorice

The area around my house


----------



## Invisible again

So... I was visiting a dream town and saw this....



Not sure how to react. lol

(Just noticed my mayor had closed her eyes. Ahahaha....)


----------



## AccfSally

*<3*



*Mice needs more love*​


----------



## helloxcutiee

He's so cute I'm gonna die! ♥​


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

When you meet your animals in someone else's dream town...


----------



## A r i a n e

*My original town Westeros is 3 years old today!*

View attachment 175332

I love this town very much, I'm very proud of it, even though it's still not done after all this time because I keep changing things. I don't think I'll ever stop playing in this town, to be honest.
And I adore my villagers:

View attachment 175319View attachment 175320View attachment 175321View attachment 175322View attachment 175323View attachment 175324View attachment 175325View attachment 175326View attachment 175327View attachment 175328

pixel source


----------



## Invisible again

*Songflow's Villager Chats. Week 5: Pompom and Kidd*
Recap: Last week, Static and Kabuki were discussing about how Labelle didn't know what elevator operators were.
This week, Pompom and Kidd talk about their "popular kids club".




Me: I agree.


----------



## isa

In memory of Davor. I miss you baby.


----------



## AccfSally

Rainy night



Ugh, I hate the Bug-off (also the Fishing Tourney)


----------



## Invisible again

And what are you planning to do with that flea, Olivia? Are you going to plant it in Kidd's house? Is that why he's been getting fleas lately? Because you've been planting fleas in his house? In that case, take it! *evil grin*


----------



## Romaki




----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Barbara

moonrisekingdom said:


> View attachment 175473
> View attachment 175474
> View attachment 175475



I thought you could only get hot chocolate on Valentine's Day? I should really build the Roost and go there for coffees, haha.


----------



## AccfSally

*Sally's birthday party today and Flurry was there too.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh....you are talking about furniture aren't you?




Instead of wallowing in defeat,the pigs go hog wild after having a crackling good time at the Bug Off.


----------



## Whisper




----------



## helloxcutiee

Good morning ~​


----------



## Nunnafinga

I always like when I get an Arizona sunset in the game.


----------



## Invisible again

Group hug! ^-^


----------



## Ichigo.

my screenshots are probably filled with sleeping villagers :')


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I got to see a really rare sight today- the reset center open in daylight! ^u^


----------



## AccfSally

*
Standing in the air*



*That's nice, now get out my pond.*

​


----------



## LadyDove

Well ok then Croque....(The Addams Family theme song comes to mind) o.0


Fang! That is awful! XD


Fushia Photobombing Kidd and I. XD


----------



## Sinistrum

ArtsyDreamer said:


> I got to see a really rare sight today- the reset center open in daylight! ^u^



This is great.
I really was stunned by the fireflies, but the rest centre being open in daylight is far more special. 
Thank you for sharing =).


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Poppy and Yu trying to decipher the markings on the stone tablet.


Yu relaxing at home with the cat.


Poor Poppy found a pitfall!  


I glitched someone's dream town!  *sings*  I'm walkin' on air...


----------



## Daydream

Having no style with Francine earlier today


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Pixr said:


> Having no style with Francine earlier today
> 
> View attachment 175926



*coughs*


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Whisper




----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Breath Mint

Cookie, where are you?





Wait, what?


----------



## Mentagon

The trials and tribulations of having the same name as a fruit!


----------



## Foxxie

Back after a long hiatus <3


​


----------



## Barbara

I'll show you some images I've posted to Miiverse in the last few days (old to new):





I _finally_ bred purple pansies!
Believe me, they're as hard if not harder than breeding blue roses! Pansies are just less popular with the masses than roses, that's why you hear less about them.





We have matching umbrellas!





I created some Dutch in a dream town!  
Do you think purple tulips are an acceptable replacement for non-existent blue ones? I'd like to make a tulip flag like this in my town.


----------



## Whisper

Robin asked for a police station yesterday! I really like the look of the classic police station, I think it goes nice with my town.


----------



## Foxxie

Dream Address :7400-5232-9021






















​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Take it easy there,Tutu.What would Nate say about this?



Yeah....he's not taking the news very well.........


----------



## 7-tan

For a few days I asked Tipper to move to my town and how she reacted is so 100% me lol
Or is it normal? I don't know.



Found Beau sleeping  Sweet.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## 7-tan

Tipper move in 


What is between them? Poor Margie


----------



## Whisper




----------



## Nunnafinga

Sometimes deciding on a catchphrase is just too damn easy.


Yes you did.I'm re-gifting the commode you sent me a while back.Enjoy....again.


"Pink,pink,pink,pink,pink,pink........pink monkey."


----------



## Gir

@_@ pretty orange sky!!



Spoiler: Convo. between Knox and Stitches









Me: HA!HA!HA!

*I took the pic. before all the text showed up. It went something along the lines of "...really, you thought I was actually funny?"


----------



## Ossy

i love going to the island.


----------



## AccfSally

​
*Marshal being more creepy than usual (thanks to a love fortune)​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's the third anniversary for my first New Leaf town,Catlips.Gaston and Bree were in my original group of nine villagers and they're still hanging in there.


Help!This town has been invaded by evil octopi....octopuses?Octopeople?


Cool catchphrase,pua?a but if someone ever invites you to a luau,just stay away.


----------



## Whisper




----------



## Mogadishuu

FISH STICKS!!! My first coelacanth ever!
Was debating on going to do the island and doing tours but decided to try my luck in the rain and finally got one!
To the museum!


----------



## Ossy

sleeping under the fireworks


----------



## AccfSally

*Broccolo's birthday today, in my other town. (He was just at Tammy's last week)*​


----------



## Whisper




----------



## moths

I finally did the river glitch :+)


----------



## mintellect

New town! It's gonna be Undertale themed.






Town map. Although there is now a house near the bridge and a villager house in the bottom left.






Fireflies!!


----------



## Whisper




----------



## mintellect

Broccolo was giving me a shirt and said this:






At first I read it without the comma near the end and wondered why the hell Broccolo was saying I should eat a shirt.






FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-






-finally. Even my mayor looks pissed that it took so long.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 176684View attachment 176685View attachment 176686


----------



## Nunnafinga

Welcome to Catlips,the world's happiest town.



That's what I like about Hans....he's modest and polite.


----------



## Daydream

Flurry is the cutest thing ever... As tall as white roses...



Shep is hungry



Stitches fell asleep while looking at his train...



My first fashion check



And my final outfit for the fashion check... I won xD

​


----------



## Whisper

Um... Anchovy you do know that almost every villager in town, including you, is a bird right?


----------



## A r i a n e

Pixr said:


> Flurry is the cutest thing ever... As tall as white roses...
> 
> View attachment 176710
> 
> Shep is hungry
> 
> View attachment 176711
> 
> Stitches fell asleep while looking at his train...
> 
> View attachment 176712
> 
> My first fashion check
> 
> View attachment 176713
> 
> And my final outfit for the fashion check... I won xD
> 
> View attachment 176714​



Hey this is fun, I had no idea you were french. (moi aussi!)


----------



## Daydream

wearthesun said:


> Hey this is fun, I had no idea you were french. (moi aussi!)



I always become too excited when I meet other people speaking French on this forum. xD

Pr?cision: Je suis Qu?b?cois, pas Fran?ais.


----------



## A r i a n e

Pixr said:


> I always become too excited when I meet other people speaking French on this forum. xD
> 
> Pr?cision: Je suis Qu?b?cois, pas Fran?ais.



Moi aussi ahah, c'est bizarre de faire des ?changes en anglais du coup!
(close enough  )


----------



## Invisible again

Aw, look at them. <3


----------



## Daydream

wearthesun said:


> Moi aussi ahah, c'est bizarre de faire des ?changes en anglais du coup!
> (close enough  )



Quand m?me, mais on ne pouvait pas savoir, haha!


----------



## A r i a n e

Pixr said:


> Quand m?me, mais on ne pouvait pas savoir, haha!



on saura si on ?change encore plus tard 
(I'm sorry I'll stop spamming this thread now lol)


----------



## mintellect

My mayor is a huge troll


----------



## Daydream

Diancie Rose said:


> My mayor is a huge troll



Oh god look at his face xD This is really funny!


----------



## isa

Finished museum. Yay!


----------



## Whisper

I have a feeling Sparro is going to beat up Phoebe... or at least try to.



I'm not going to ask...


----------



## Daydream

Back with a few pictures...

Flurry is not so good at hiding... xD



Shep neither... Right behind his own home LOL



BACKFLIP!



My new PWP :3 So glad I got this one!

​


----------



## Whisper




----------



## moonbunny

My town is starting to come together. I still have to adopt the rest of my dreamies before completing the gardening/paths (not to mention unlock far more PWPs...), but I'm happy with the way things are coming along.













I got my brick path from the Bell Tree's very own Amykins and the rest from here and here.


----------



## A r i a n e

moonbunny said:


> My town is starting to come together. I still have to adopt the rest of my dreamies before completing the gardening/paths (not to mention unlock far more PWPs...), but I'm happy with the way things are coming along.
> 
> View attachment 177108
> 
> View attachment 177109
> 
> View attachment 177110
> 
> View attachment 177111
> 
> View attachment 177112
> 
> View attachment 177113
> 
> I got my brick path from the Bell Tree's very own Amykins and the rest from here and here.



these paths look realy good!


----------



## moonbunny

wearthesun said:


> these paths look realy good!



Thank you so much! All the credit goes to the path designers x) I'm really excited to get more PWPs to really do the paths justice!


----------



## OviRy8

House tour time!



Spoiler:  Main Room










Spoiler:  Family Room









Spoiler:  White Room









Spoiler:  Kitchen









Spoiler:  Bedroom









Spoiler:  Man Cave







I'm actually really proud of this.


----------



## Daydream

OviRy8 said:


> House tour time!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Main Room
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177140View attachment 177141View attachment 177142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Family Room
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177144View attachment 177145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  White Room
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177148View attachment 177149View attachment 177150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177151View attachment 177152View attachment 177153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177154View attachment 177155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Man Cave
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177156View attachment 177157
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually really proud of this.



Your main room looks SO similar to mine! Looks good!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 177199
Perfect! This happened on my second try.
View attachment 177200
After picture from the above picture, but a few steps away.
View attachment 177201
A few steps away from above picture.
View attachment 177202
View of the lighthouse from the beach.
View attachment 177203
Coffee with Julian.


----------



## Lethalia

Oh my God...Celia is my precious little baby and LOOK WHAT I ACCIDENTALLY DID TO HER! I FEEL AWFUL </3.


----------



## Mentagon

^ is poopiehead her catchphrase or is that something they say automatically?


----------



## Lethalia

Mentagon said:


> ^ is poopiehead her catchphrase or is that something they say automatically?



It's her catchphrase, that fit extremely well in that moment, lol


----------



## AccfSally

*
Blaire is proud of that..*





*I tried to catch it while it was after me.*


*Chadder has never read a book before.
and yes, I spelled his catchphrase wrong by mistake.*



*And Fuchsia wants me to get her some furniture for her empty house.*



*Perfect day to make money*​


----------



## aleksandras

my baby punchy


----------



## Whisper

Yes Sparro I'm trash, there's no need to remind me.


----------



## Nicole.

I updated my back room which now features the polka-dot furniture set. It's so cute!


----------



## Invisible again

Just casually fishing. Nothing odd here. (lol)



Chilling with Isabelle 



You think I really want to know? ._.


----------



## aleksandras

starting to ship these two.. apparently punchy is obsessed with the way purrl smells. who else thinks they'd make a nice couple?


----------



## AudyBanana

Deirdre has been having some weird dreams lately...


----------



## Nunnafinga

This reminds me of AC Gamecube when the villagers would fall asleep standing in front of the door to their house.They'd always ask if they were drooling.



Pinky whipped this out a few days ago.It's funny that after almost three years she still remembers her previous mayor.I guess ol' Ashley didn't adore Pinky all that much....she did give me that pink panda for nothin'.I can't remember if I adopted Pinky through Bell Tree or ACC but Ashley from Meepham,if you're still out there,you're former panda is doing well.


----------



## MilezX

★☆Mini-Island Fishing☆★


----------



## Invisible again

Isabelle, calm down. I know you're having a bad hair day, but chill for a sec. xD


----------



## Daydream

Chrissy pulling my corpse



A new Fashion Check outfit

​
And... DOUBLE RAINBOW ​


----------



## A r i a n e

Isabelle's "OH NO" and Chrissy with Pixr is cracking me up :')


----------



## moonbunny

A mythical phoenix and an Egyptian Queen staring me down. I'm not intimidated at all.


I visited some other Memorias in the dream world. I thought this one was pretty, but unfortunately I wasn't keeping tabs on which one was which. Oops.




I really liked the Memoria with the dirt path! I don't see those very often.


This one just confused me. Tulips up there?!


... Totally.




I got these two to move in! Kiki looks just like my pet cat in real life and Purrl is my favourite villager overall, so I'm very pleased. 


I wanted Purrl's house closer to mine, but she wasn't putting her house plot anywhere near there, sadly. I finally gave up when I saw her put her plot near the beach. I don't mind it, honestly. She seems like the type to like an oceanfront property anyway.


----------



## AccfSally

*Sally came over unannounced.*


*
Why does this sound like an insult..*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sooo,uh........Marina.How's that new super toilet working out for ya?



Apparently,Bianca thinks the mayor lives in some kind of warehouse.


----------



## Licorice

My two favorite villagers live here


----------



## Breath Mint

This might be my favorite letter from a villager ever lol


----------



## AccfSally

​*Today is Caroline's birthday and Static was there​*


----------



## Breath Mint

Went to the island, and upon returning I was presented with this view:



First double rainbow I've seen.


----------



## Gir

Another pretty sky pic


But...there's no room for you. (I forgot I was using my house as storage when I agreed to let her come over)


----------



## SilkSpectre

A new friend and visiting his town!


My husband and I in his town.<3


A rainbow that appeared above my town and my new outfit.


----------



## isa

What are you looking me, O'Hare?

Ok, Gulliver, now you can return to the sea.... FOR EVER!!


----------



## maplecheek

Some randoms from recent and past:


Apparently this solves her back issues. I should try it.

New hairdo, feeling editorial.

I'd fall for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apple's really awesome Mashed Potato dance moves defeated a bear.
~


- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Gir

Coffee with Stitches, and a special brew from Brewster



Oh jeez, sometimes I think just knocking on a villagers door before entering just isn't enough. We need to wait for a response!
Pretty sure I just barged in while Tipper was about to take a bath...


----------



## Nunnafinga

apathy said:


> View attachment 177734
> Oh jeez, sometimes I think just knocking on a villagers door before entering just isn't enough. We need to wait for a response!
> Pretty sure I just barged in while Tipper was about to take a bath...




Yeah....I tend to agree.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Invisible again

Monique's that old? Really?


Yep, this sounds like a cranky old lady.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Visiting my town this time!


Latest pwp suggested by uchi Fuchsia!


All red and black in my town~ or at least going to be!


----------



## mintellect

I found a couple funny screenshots from my old town:






Olaf managed to get himself stuck between Canberra and Barold, who were fishing in the pond.
Actually I just realized this screenshot was taken in the winter why the hell are you fishing in the pond there's nothing in the pond during winter






My mayor is sick of your sarcasm Goldie


----------



## moonbunny

I've never seen her talk to Sterling, so idk why she hates him so much lmao.



... I regret giving him "*laughs*" as his catchphrase. He's already passed it onto Purrl. >____>



Horror Crossing.




This was poor Leif's reaction when I refused to weed my cycling town.



He's so cute. :3 I felt bad saying no to him.




New pwps! (Don't mind all the clutter, that's just a small fraction of what I'm holding for another user while they switch towns.)


----------



## Invisible again

Tfw the train rolls in for the 50th time while your plot resetting.


Bam... Just no... You look fat. Even Bettina there agrees.


----------



## Aleigh

I guess #Luffy is a thing. Poor Lobo looked so sad when Muffy said that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 178053
Someone finally requested the Video Screen so now this area is officially complete!
View attachment 178054
Finally!!! I don't have to worry about finding the Coelacanth anymore.
View attachment 178055
I thought it was adorable how they were all standing next to each other.
View attachment 178056
Finally got the Police Station.


----------



## Yomochi

A beautiful night...


A nice day... for murder.



Being said by such a cute bear is really not very convincing!


----------



## Shawna

Awwww, Rooney!!  ❤


----------



## AccfSally

*

OK...



Kinda TT to the fall




My lazy villagers




I hope he's lying.



O'Hare's Birthday party​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Looks like the feeling is mutual.

Note:This is the third time that Nate and Tutu(Nutu) have spontaneously worn matching outfits.There just might be something going on here....


----------



## SilkSpectre

Reunited and it feels so good! She wanted a tour of my house!<3



This game is reinforcing bad habits irl!!


----------



## fionafireheart

@ me next time chief??? (dont drag me for his catchphrase)


im so

I JUST REALLY LOVE CHIEF


----------



## moonbunny

... No comment.





Just chillin' with my villagers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Coming up with goofy greetings and catchphrases is a lot of fun when you have a town full o' pigs.


----------



## Natamona

I wish I took screenshots from my first day, but I ran out of storage on my 3DS.....


----------



## SaraAC

I was looking through my pictures and wow I remember this day 
Has anyone else got a hamster cage from a hamster? its just so ironic and I can't believe she was keeping it in her fridge..


----------



## Nunnafinga

SaraAC said:


> View attachment 178292
> 
> I was looking through my pictures and wow I remember this day
> Has anyone else got a hamster cage from a hamster? its just so ironic and I can't believe she was keeping it in her fridge..




I got two hamster cages from Graham because of his hamster cage buying habit.


I suppose it's a good thing that Flurry probably can't fit inside her own hamster cage.


----------



## A r i a n e

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 178294
> I got two hamster cages from Graham because of his hamster cage buying habit.
> 
> View attachment 178295
> I suppose it's a good thing that Flurry probably can't fit inside her own hamster cage.



LMAOO. Poor little hamsters.


----------



## Whisper

SaraAC said:


> View attachment 178292
> 
> I was looking through my pictures and wow I remember this day
> Has anyone else got a hamster cage from a hamster? its just so ironic and I can't believe she was keeping it in her fridge..





I don't have a screenshot of it but Sparro gave me a bird cage the other day.


----------



## treetops

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 178276
> 
> View attachment 178277
> 
> View attachment 178278
> 
> View attachment 178281
> Coming up with goofy greetings and catchphrases is a lot of fun when you have a town full o' pigs.



I just love your screenshots on your pig town! By any chance, do you have a Dream Address to your pig town? I'd love to check it out. ;o;


----------



## Nunnafinga

treetops said:


> I just love your screenshots on your pig town! By any chance, do you have a Dream Address to your pig town? I'd love to check it out. ;o;



Yeah,the Dream Address is: 5300-6588-0418
The town is called Bam!It's a bit of a plain Jane town right now but I might go with a food theme at some point.


----------



## RandomGuy331

gay? dating? gay and dating?



oh


----------



## moonbunny

... Well, "gorgeous" isn't exactly the word I would use to describe a mummy, but ok.



Awww, Pietro ♥



Last night I made it a goal to catch the last three fish missing from my encyclopedia -- the gar, oarfish, and stringfish. I tt'ed to different seasons using my cycle town and spent about three hours catching them. The gar took the longest for me to find, but I finally got them all!



Bran Bal's constantly a disaster tbh. O well.

My main town, on the other hand...



Memoria got a perfect town rating!!!   



And I got the train station upgrade! I was really surprised when Porter announced it. I hadn't been keeping track of how many visitors I've had, but I thought I had a lot more to go.



It's Nov 23 in my game right now -- Knox's birthday. I was super happy to see Sterling join in the celebrations.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I'm finally done arranging the flowers in my town, so now the only thing left to worry about are PWPs and decorating my houses. Here are some of the pics from my town.
View attachment 178396

View attachment 178397

View attachment 178400
View attachment 178398
View attachment 178399
I got Puddles to move out so I can decorate this area. This is the area behind my house.
View attachment 178401
Beau's plot. It took forever for me to plot reset his house.


----------



## A r i a n e

moonbunny said:


> View attachment 178381
> 
> ... Well, "gorgeous" isn't exactly the word I would use to describe a mummy, but ok.
> 
> View attachment 178382
> 
> Awww, Pietro ♥
> 
> View attachment 178384
> 
> Last night I made it a goal to catch the last three fish missing from my encyclopedia -- the gar, oarfish, and stringfish. I tt'ed to different seasons using my cycle town and spent about three hours catching them. The gar took the longest for me to find, but I finally got them all!
> 
> View attachment 178385
> 
> Bran Bal's constantly a disaster tbh. O well.
> 
> My main town, on the other hand...
> 
> View attachment 178386
> 
> Memoria got a perfect town rating!!!
> 
> View attachment 178387
> 
> And I got the train station upgrade! I was really surprised when Porter announced it. I hadn't been keeping track of how many visitors I've had, but I thought I had a lot more to go.
> 
> View attachment 178388
> 
> It's Nov 23 in my game right now -- Knox's birthday. I was super happy to see Sterling join in the celebrations.



wow - congrats on the fish and train station!
(the raflesia looks familiar...... lmao)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yet more silly species related greetings and catchphrases.Looks like Patty might be coming down with mad cow disease.


I found Sally's secret yoga workout spot.


Hans,mein Freund....no offense but your skin always looks a bit off color.


----------



## Invisible again

Of course not, and that's because you're standing on my flowers.



Yup, it's dark out. Totally.


What have I started?


My cake. lolz


----------



## A r i a n e

Invisible again said:


> View attachment 178725
> Of course not, and that's because you're standing on my flowers.
> 
> View attachment 178726
> View attachment 178727
> Yup, it's dark out. Totally.
> 
> View attachment 178728
> What have I started?
> 
> View attachment 178729
> My cake. lolz



JULIUS. lmao would never have thought of that - clever!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bruh, you're already wearing one...


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: I took a lot of photos






Spoiler: Dream Towns



I've been a lot of Dream Towns lately for inspiration and here are some of the pics I have:
View attachment 178819
Zane's dream town. I really liked this area because Tulips are my favorite flower in the game.
View attachment 178820
LunaLight's dream town. I really liked her houses and this room was the one that caught my attention the most.
View attachment 178821
Miii's town. I liked the landscape a lot!
View attachment 178822
I thought it was funny how I entered this house and this was the first thing I saw lol. I _did_ visit other dream towns but I forgot to take pictures.


View attachment 178823
The day after plot resetting Kiki the very first thing I saw when starting up the game was this. Nice 
View attachment 178824
The part I like about not time traveling anymore is that I can finally talk to my villagers again. 
View attachment 178829
Eh, too bad Kiki wasn't there, but then again she just moved in so our friendship level isn't that high. Eh, oh well. I do like these villagers though.
View attachment 178825
Surprised this didn't get deleted off Miiverse....
View attachment 178826
View attachment 178827
Some screenshots of my town.
View attachment 178828
I chased this moth all the way to the cliff.


----------



## Yomochi

Colton, Erik is literally right behind me, you're not even a lazy villager!


----------



## moonbunny

Pietro suggested this pwp. I built it next to Ankha's house. I hope she doesn't think it's a threat...



God bless you for your weird dreams, Pietro.



Seriously, bless you!



PIETRO, YOU'RE ON FIRE!


----------



## AccfSally

​
*Sitting with Francine​*
​


----------



## A r i a n e

Yomochi said:


> View attachment 178839
> 
> Colton, Erik is literally right behind me, you're not even a lazy villager!



my villagers do that all. the. time. it cracks me up!


----------



## Daydream

Isabelle having fun






Apple... My new villager. 



I was able to plot her right beside Fang's house. 

​


----------



## SugardewVillage

Fauna is my favourite!

Sugardew- I can't wait until it's done!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Pashmina had a little accident on my metal bench.


----------



## treetops

I took this image of a rainbow recently and I find it to be very cute. If only my mayor is also wearing a rainbow shirt, though. ;o;


----------



## Licorice

I was waiting for a smug to move in and this lil nerd moved in on his own. 
Bonus points for cutie Bubbles photobomb. Double bonus points for Phineas photobomb.


----------



## Capeet

I'm almost done decorating my mayors' homes and wanted to show what I've done so far. I'm happy with some rooms but some don't seem to work regardless of what I do lol.



Spoiler: Couldn't decide which pics to post so here's a bunch


----------



## A r i a n e

Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm almost done decorating my mayors' homes and wanted to show what I've done so far. I'm happy with some rooms but some don't seem to work regardless of what I do lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Couldn't decide which pics to post so here's a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179072View attachment 179073View attachment 179074View attachment 179076View attachment 179075View attachment 179077View attachment 179078View attachment 179079View attachment 179080View attachment 179081



these look really cute! I love the first room.


----------



## Capeet

wearthesun said:


> these look really cute! I love the first room.


Thank you! The first room is actually the one I've been working on the most. It just never seems quite right to me but I do like those two corners I posted pictures of!

Here's a pic of the whole room - might as well post it, too. It looks a bit better now after decluttering.


----------



## Whisper

I finally built the stonehedge I was pretty lazy when it came to getting the money for it.






I have a feeling that I'm going to regret this...











Whats with Eugene and smelling people?


----------



## Mayor Neeko of Winters

So,
Basically,
What you're saying is, 
This bird just served me boiled Mountain Dew.


----------



## A r i a n e

Cosmic Kid said:


> Thank you! The first room is actually the one I've been working on the most. It just never seems quite right to me but I do like those two corners I posted pictures of!
> 
> Here's a pic of the whole room - might as well post it, too. It looks a bit better now after decluttering.
> 
> View attachment 179095



love love love love!! these furniture sets are some of my favorite (I love the dark colored sets) and I love the plants, also the large bookshelf might be my favorite item in the game. It's so fun using it as walls!


----------



## A r i a n e

I got the gold medalist badge today!! (thank god for the scavenger hunt tour)

View attachment 179151

I'm getting pretty close to having all badges - ultimate goal


----------



## MochiACNL

If only Lolly was in this


----------



## MochiACNL

DES TR OY IT


----------



## grrrolf

heres my cafe area with new illuminated trees! i really like it


----------



## Invisible again

Oh, Mabel...


----------



## Daydream

This area is still under construction... But I think it's now looking great. 







My tree also got bigger today! 

​


----------



## AccfSally

*
I didn't even know they could asked for those still.


The tree isn't going to get any bigger. (It's at the max)











Poppy's birthday party*​


----------



## mintellect

Cliff fishing.


----------



## Licorice

relaxing on my private beach


----------



## moonbunny

Just some scenery shots. I've been doing a lot of landscaping in my town.









​


----------



## Requity

My town just corrupted.  



Can't save on any of my characters. I've tried reinserting the game card and manually restoring the save numerous times, but no dice.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's Octavian and Marina after returning from their Animal Crossing:Happy Home Designer audition.They were rejected because of a "strong fishy odor".


Umm,yeah....I've noticed.


But you're already  wearing.......aww,what the heck.105 bells is 105 bells....fork it over,pig man.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

........


----------



## grrrolf

firework pics!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Requity said:


> My town just corrupted.
> View attachment 179457
> View attachment 179458
> 
> Can't save on any of my characters. I've tried reinserting the game card and manually restoring the save numerous times, but no dice.



I'm so sorry! That sounds harsh


----------



## wolfie1

Fang, he's right behind you...




Sassy Rolf.



Isabelle gives 0 ****s even when she's being attacked by a roman candle.



Trying to blow up Redd's stand.





Henry, that is not a firework.





Number 1 fan.


----------



## Requity

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I'm so sorry! That sounds harsh


The worst part about it is that it happened out of nowhere. :\ One day, my town was fine, and the next... that. Really wish I knew what caused that.


----------



## mintellect

No, really?










Wait, so how do you remeber going to sleep without saving, then?






Harriet is a Gracie fan!






My mayor, preparing to chuck her coffee across the room because Brewster won't let her have four sugars.


----------



## kingMuffin

Hello! I have had animal crossing for about 2 years now but... im making a new town! and I was wondering if anyone would like to play with me? also im new to this website. But on my 3ds I have no friends


----------



## mintellect

wolfie1 said:


> View attachment 179720
> Fang, he's right behind you...
> 
> View attachment 179719
> View attachment 179727
> 
> Sassy Rolf.
> 
> View attachment 179721
> 
> *Isabelle gives 0 ****s even when she's being attacked by a roman candle.*
> 
> View attachment 179722
> 
> Trying to blow up Redd's stand.
> 
> View attachment 179723
> 
> View attachment 179724
> 
> Henry, that is not a firework.
> 
> View attachment 179725
> 
> View attachment 179726
> 
> Number 1 fan.








Don't you know? Isabelle is completely fire-resistant.


----------



## mintellect

kingMuffin said:


> Hello! I have had animal crossing for about 2 years now but... im making a new town! and I was wondering if anyone would like to play with me? also im new to this website. But on my 3ds I have no friends



Hi, welcome to the forum! This thread isn't the right place to find friends to play with, you can do that over in the Train Station section.


----------



## LeapDayTown

A few pictures from when I first started my town back in February:
*
Rolling in to town and I got a peek of my town fruit - apples! (My favourite!)*





*The ceremony at 6am (I got up early because I was excited to start)*




*My little house by the waterfall. I love that I can hear the sea from inside my house <3*
 


*Celebrating Molly's birthday - my second villager move in :3*


----------



## namiieco

the last few snaps of my old town ~


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's weird but the actual Gloria Vanderbilt and Gloria the snooty duck are looking very much alike nowadays.


Geez,T-bone,that rug could be one of your relatives!


Oh my,what naughty little cub......(in a George Takei voice)


----------



## isa

2 fireworks at the same time!




Celebrating with Isabelle.


----------



## Fleshy

tfw you get an unwanted move-in and on top of that they plot in an annoying place 






-side eye-​


----------



## Licorice

FleshyBro said:


> tfw you get an unwanted move-in and on top of that they plot in an annoying place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -side eye-​


That's the worst ugh! May I ask who it is?


----------



## Fleshy

Licorice said:


> That's the worst ugh! May I ask who it is?



It is ugh, it's chief!


----------



## namiieco

FleshyBro said:


> It is ugh, it's chief!


Well at least you could get some good bells off of him


----------



## Fitolink

if you don't want him, i can take it off your hands :B


----------



## jvgsjeff

I opened my gate for fireworks Sunday night and we had a good time.


----------



## AccfSally

*
Restarted Moonview last night, firework's sounds in the background.


Rod's Birthday party in my other town, Pinewood.


Visiting an older town of mines from 2013, This is where Francine was until I accidentally TT her out 


He still has it in his house, thought he would get rid of it by now.​*


----------



## Fleshy

watching the fireworks with fang last night!! I honestly love the fireworks, they are so amazing













​


----------



## Daydream

Celebrating my birthday with my favourite villagers! 



Finally got this!



Also, my little cemetery is now done. 

​


----------



## Licorice

Getting hype for acnl winter (and irl winter) so I re-decorated some rooms in my house. c:


----------



## mintellect

Just some scenic stuff


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: I've been working on my mayor's house



View attachment 180647
The only room that's finished. 
View attachment 180648
View attachment 180649
View attachment 180650





Spoiler: I've been getting a lot of double rainbows lately



View attachment 180651
View attachment 180652
View attachment 180653
View attachment 180654
View attachment 180655


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Timmy(or Tommy?)*:We have a nice Blaire the Snooty Squirrel for sale today.
*Mayor Boot*:I dunno...does she still have her original catchphrase and is her house full of bugs and fish?
*Timmy*:She's 100% original and you can have her for dirt cheap.....I'm tryin' to move her out before the big Fall Update because after that the market for villagers is probably gonna dry up and I'll be stuck with her.
*Mayor Boot*:Alright....I'll give you a moldy shirt and 4,732 Al the Lazy Gorilla Amiibo cards.
*Timmy*:Sold!


Quackle is getting a T&T Emporium.Exciting,ain't it?


Sooo....Mott.Are you actually hiding or are you just peeing on Peanut's fence?


----------



## namiieco

thatawkwardkid said:


> Spoiler: I've been working on my mayor's house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180647
> The only room that's finished.
> View attachment 180648
> View attachment 180649
> View attachment 180650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I've been getting a lot of double rainbows lately
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180651
> View attachment 180652
> View attachment 180653
> View attachment 180654
> View attachment 180655


I'm getting tons of double rainbows too


----------



## AccfSally

*Surrounded by most of my squirrel villagers *​


----------



## wolfie1

Visited my boyfriend's town and he had Molly camping. I wish she could've stayed there forever. 



Yup, your hair looks terrible.









When I woke up today, those clouds were in the sky. They look really pretty, so I updated my Dream Adress too.


----------



## Shawna

I got this letter from my Roo-Roo today! ^^'


----------



## A r i a n e

wolfie1 said:


> View attachment 180837
> 
> Visited my boyfriend's town and he had Molly camping. I wish she could've stayed there forever.
> 
> View attachment 180838
> 
> Yup, your hair looks terrible.
> 
> View attachment 180839
> 
> View attachment 180840
> 
> View attachment 180841
> 
> View attachment 180842
> 
> When I woke up today, those clouds were in the sky. They look really pretty, so I updated my Dream Adress too.



I never get to see those clouds  when do they appear?


----------



## wolfie1

wearthesun said:


> I never get to see those clouds  when do they appear?



According to Animal Wikia, these cumulonimbus only appear in August from 9AM to 3PM. That was the first time I saw them too.


----------



## Whisper

Midge replaced her bed with a shark. I guess she has to sleep on her couch from now on...






Twiggy are you ok?






I guess I'll be stuck here forever.


----------



## watercolorwish

found this ****er on my side character


----------



## Fleshy

when one of your favorite villagers is moving..


----------



## Daydream

For the first time ever, I spotted Chrissy and Francine hanging together.



Apple... Eating an apple. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN



Oh, this is cute.  I didn't really want this PWP, but I changed my mind, I think it looks really great there.



Gracie... You're kinda in the way



This is the BEST thing ever. Flurry finally gave me her picture yesterday.  It's now right beside my bed, with my cute little pet turtle.

​


----------



## Laureline

Apple eating herself.... that is a disturbing development indeed.


----------



## watercolorwish

overheard biff bragging to coco he made his own chili.


BULL****


----------



## Foxxie

Finally got to play Bevelle after almost a week, as I was avoiding an unwanted move in and have been looking for Muffy or Marina all that time to fill the gap!

I finally found Muffy today (thanks Maruchan!) and she plotted in perfectly first time!  But helping her unpack was very tiring indeed! 


​


----------



## Licorice

My bathroom (bonus deli)


My basement


My favorite room *U*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

PIETRO PLZ


----------



## Foxxie

Just managed to snag this picture of Julian stood on a 4 leaf clover, thought it was really cute! :3
​

​


----------



## wolfie1

This is from yesterday. I wanted to get some of the insect set, too.



Killin' Isabelle.





Only one Sunday to enjoy these fireworks.


----------



## Fenix

I love the fireworks show so I'm taking a lot of pictures these Sundays.











Everyone enjoying the show. I think they are super cute 

Even Alfonso is staying up late to enjoy the fireworks!

And Roald clapping at getting burnt...


Only one Sunday left to enjoy it. I'll be waiting next August impatiently!


----------



## Breath Mint

Maybe one day...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today,Aug.21, was supposed to be Wart Jr.'s birthday but instead of finding him in his house celebrating he was walking around outside carrying his shovel.Then he pinged me and said he wanted to move.I told him to stay and then went to the bulletin board and sure enough, there was a message wishing Wart Jr. a happy birthday.I wasn't sure what was happening so I saved and quit then restarted the town and went inside Wart's house and saw this:


He was having his birthday party like nothing happened.I'm not sure if his party was delayed because he wanted to move or because I hadn't spoken to him for about a week...maybe it was both,I dunno.Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 181397
> Today,Aug.21, was supposed to be Wart Jr.'s birthday but instead of finding him in his house celebrating he was walking around outside carrying his shovel.Then he pinged me and said he wanted to move.I told him to stay and then went to the bulletin board and sure enough, there was a message wishing Wart Jr. a happy birthday.I wasn't sure what was happening so I saved and quit then restarted the town and went inside Wart's house and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 181399
> He was having his birthday party like nothing happened.I'm not sure if his party was delayed because he wanted to move or because I hadn't spoken to him for about a week...maybe it was both,I dunno.Has this happened to anybody else?



Kind of a similar thing, but in a previous file, I had Shep move in on November 24th: his BIRTHDAY.
The board showed his birthday, but he wouldn't celebrate it because he was still unpacking.
I time traveled just so I could celebrate it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Last night was the first Firework Festival I was able to experience in my current town since I was busy with plot resetting on the first one and I couldn't play Animal Crossing last week Sunday. Here are some of the screenshots I got:
View attachment 181552

View attachment 181553

View attachment 181554

View attachment 181555

View attachment 181556
Also, my town tree got bigger!


----------



## Stalfos

D:


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Stalfos said:


> View attachment 181611
> D:



Lol Diana you murderer


----------



## Nunnafinga

Typical smug.....



Sitting or hovering?

I've been playing ACNL for over three years and I've only seen a pair of villagers sitting together maybe twice.A few days ago,it happened twice....in one day.It's funny but Colton was good pals with Groucho in the first town I had him in and now he's hanging out with Grizzly.I guess he's into bears...(heh).


----------



## Daydream

Beautiful. 



​


----------



## watercolorwish

Daydream said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 181861
> 
> View attachment 181862​



oh nooo i love your paths, this makes me wanna path my town.


----------



## Daydream

I'm lucky with rainbows these days 



​


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Watching the cumulonimbus clouds with Rizzo! ^.^


----------



## Breath Mint

Took this one the other day; I like it. I just wish my villagers would look forward instead of at me the whole time.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## mintellect

Are you f cking kidding me O'hare


----------



## creamyy

​


----------



## pawpatrolbab

My boyfriend and I had a relaxing night...


----------



## Fleshy

pawpatrolbab said:


> My boyfriend and I had a relaxing night...


 ♥ ♥ ♥ 


 ♥ ♥ ♥ ​


----------



## Aleigh

God... Help me... I wasn't fast enough... I got a random move in... It's Filbert... Why...










pls no


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Aleigh said:


> God... Help me... I wasn't fast enough... I got a random move in... It's Filbert... Why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls no



RIP path
????-2016


----------



## Fleshy

♥ ♥ ♥ 
​


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## Nicole.

Fleshy said:


> ♥ ♥ ♥
> View attachment 182172​



I just realized that your Mayor matches your avatar! That's sweet


----------



## Aquari

me and phineas having a "moment"


----------



## jvgsjeff

I was so happy to finally get this badge. Took me forever.


----------



## Wolfy98

I got friendzoned...by a unicorn


----------



## Barbara

Tucker invited me over today, it was a pleasant visit.  I love his interior!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Holy cats!


Holy octopuses!My octo villagers gather every Thursday afternoon to sing classic soul and R&B tunes.Pictured here is Marina doing her best Gladys Knight impersonation while Octavian and Zucker become her Pips during a particularly inspired version of _Midnight Train to Georgia_.


A rare beach cow(_bos taurus beachcomberus_) roams the sands of Fonebone.


----------



## creamyy

I was on club tortimer island with my cousin while on skype with her. I went afk for a bit and this is what I came back to.


----------



## Breath Mint

Use your imagination.


----------



## AccfSally

*Sneak attack*​


----------



## wolfie1

So, on the first day of September I finally completed both my fish and bug encyclopedias.






But it looks like there was someone who didn't want to celebrate with me.


----------



## Barbara

How dares this monster come here.
You're not welcome in this town. *GO. AWAY.*


----------



## helloxcutiee

One of my favorite areas in town.​


----------



## GuerreraD

This happened to me a long while ago  Can anyone explain to me how is this even possible?


----------



## Whisper

Birb squad ​


----------



## A r i a n e

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 183023
> 
> One of my favorite areas in town.​



this is so cute!! this plank pattern is one my favorite QRs ever.


----------



## mintellect

Stop making that smug face Diana. You didn't plant that pitfall seed and you know that.
Why do you take such pleasure in seeing everyone around you suffer


----------



## Nunnafinga

Both of my hamsters have a hamster cage in their respective houses.I think that sometimes late at night,when no one else is around,they crawl inside to try to get back in touch with their common household pet roots.Either that or they use it as a guesthouse when relatives come to visit.


Watching the last night of fireworks with a couple of my hogs.At the time I thought that the firework pictured here looked like a large sunny side up egg surrounded by many strips of delicious bacon but I didn't mention it because.....well,you know.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I used to do theme nights in ACCF, where I'd have an outfit for all of my visitors to wear, and we'd all play along with the theme (like dress/act like pirates, cavemen, etc.). I decided to do that in New Leaf now too, so last night, all of my villagers and I were frogs. While you can't really talk like frogs (although we did occasionally ribbit), I made sure we glitched into the river for example.
















After 3+ years, online play gets a bit stale. But doing something different like this can liven things up and make it fun again.


----------



## Rabirin

fishing with static.


----------



## Breath Mint

Diancie Rose said:


> Stop making that smug face Diana. You didn't plant that pitfall seed and you know that.
> Why do you take such pleasure in seeing everyone around you suffer



You liar. I know you placed that pitfall so I would fall in it and everyone could laugh at me. I'm moving out on the 15th of this month and you're not going to stop me.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Trying to do a glitch and fell into a pitfall and this happen. (She fell completely into the hole and it kinda scared me)





It's above us.



When are you going to get rid of this! (Fake painting)

​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

I recently acquired some new villagers.Here's Jitters the jock bird......nice guy, even though he looks like he hasn't slept for two weeks.He's not as jocky as most of the jocks.He hasn't even given me that "I think of clothes as the icing on the scrumptious cake that is my jaw-dropping physique!" line that most jocks seem to repeat over and over.So far,so good.


Oops,crossing on a green light.Hmmm...I think this screenshot would make a good album cover.


Spork the Easy To Please pig had a birthday recently.Last year I gave him a toilet(he loved it,of course).


----------



## Rabirin

dreaming of harambe.


----------



## Kitsey

I was innocently leading Willow to Walker's house after he asked me to fetch her... I turned around to speak to her and was certainly not expecting this!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

My accomplishments this week  (minus the plot resetting I've been doing most of this week)
View attachment 183534
View attachment 183535
View attachment 183536
View attachment 183537


----------



## Kitsey

@thatawkwardkid, that's amazing, congrats!


----------



## rocklazy

I started a new town recently and finally made a boy mayor this time around~

Heres the mayor Iago and his really small and not so great house atm lol
(thank you rasher for the sloppy table  )





I also been TTing a bit to move villagers in and I've gotten some dreamies for this town already 
My main concern is the plot for them...
Merengue... why did you pick such bad plots crying









Finally good a ''goodish'' plot for the lovely Merengue though~




(now to get Tia so that Merengue and her can be friends!! >-<)
Might post more screenshots if I don't forget to do miiverse lol
(please tell me if screenshots dont work >_<)


----------



## Breath Mint

Skye is lurking...watch out!


----------



## Chrisscottd

Still a work in progress but my winter towns really coming along! especially in the last few months.. I changed everything from winter stone to ice. I love the light blue colour and I've tried to keep the light blue theme and blue theme around town, also including red, golds and whites. I'm making those flower colours more frequent in town but I'm using all the other hybrids aswell and making them match with my pwps.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

SO since i cannot for the life of me find my original game (ive looked everywhere!)
Ive had to start again luckily i had a spare copy! 

So started Highland today (going to be Scottland/Outlander themed. Im obsessed!) with Mayor Claire. 




so heres hoping i can keep this town!


----------



## AccfSally

*View attachment 183651
Visiting Poppy (also Filbert was there)

View attachment 183652

Snake and Marshal were after the same dragonfly (that got away from them lol)

View attachment 183653

Francine caught a cold.​*


----------



## GuerreraD

I can't see any of your pictures...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yup,that's what I like about monkey man Deli....he really looks up to the mayor.


Geez,who's been giving my villagers these silly greetings?


Just another day in the duck town..... dropped by Scoot's place to stare blankly in the same direction along with Quillson.Exciting,ain't it?


----------



## SilkSpectre

Chrisscottd said:


> Still a work in progress but my winter towns really coming along! especially in the last few months.. I changed everything from winter stone to ice. I love the light blue colour and I've tried to keep the light blue theme and blue theme around town, also including red, golds and whites. I'm making those flower colours more frequent in town but I'm using all the other hybrids aswell and making them match with my pwps.
> 
> View attachment 183637View attachment 183638View attachment 183639View attachment 183640



Wow cute place!


----------



## Licorice

I hadn't played in over a month and I came back to this 


come to me king salmon baby yeeahheheehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ZebraQueen

Licorice said:


> come to me king salmon baby yeeahheheehhhhhhhhhh
> View attachment 183710



So lucky


----------



## ChillyKio

plEASE NO


----------



## Licorice

*BABEH YEHEHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## ChillyKio

Licorice said:


> *BABEH YEHEHHHHHHHHHHH*
> View attachment 183757



Congrats! I know the saddled bichir was giving a run for my money trying to find it. Ugh


----------



## rocklazy

Licorice said:


> *BABEH YEHEHHHHHHHHHHH*
> View attachment 183757



oh man good job :O

I've only caught one my whole time of playing animal crossing so I know those are rare


----------



## rocklazy

Since I TT a lot finally got shampoodles in my town so I gave my boy a new haircut and idk if I like it or not lol




(Merengue your suppose to smile not blink..)

I also got a bridge built finally and just on time to since now I can visit Ed quicker now woo





And also I made a new chara and her name is Jasmine and she looks really cute so far O:


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've been working on my pig town,Bam!.Can you guess the theme?


Speaking of pigs,something about the Bug Off and Fishing Tournament brings out the competitive spirit in Pancetti.....evil piggy.......


Wow,that Maple sure knows how to umm....multitask.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: I've been working on my other characters' houses



Most of these are close to finished
View attachment 183866

View attachment 183867

View attachment 183868

View attachment 183869
The only finished room out of this set 

View attachment 183870

View attachment 183871

View attachment 183872





Spoiler: Other crap



View attachment 183873

View attachment 183874
Dance for me, peasant!

View attachment 183875
I wanted to talk to Kiki but it wasn't letting me speed up the conversation.

View attachment 183876
Rip........

View attachment 183877
What a pleasant surprise  I wasn't expecting this, especially since I only planted 1,000 bells.

View attachment 183878


----------



## gettingcolder

Just a couple wolves at the arcade


----------



## ChillyKio

A stunning sunset today.

Or should I say.... stunset.


----------



## rocklazy

Got one of my best friends from an old town to move in thanks to someone on the forums (like all my other good villagers I got lol)




Also I think I might actually start landscaping and pathing soon since most of my villagers are in good spots and who I want (except for Roald and Sylvia but they're in pretty ok places)


----------



## Kitsey

I (finally) saw Dr. Shrunk and happened to go to Lopez first to sign the petition for Club LOL...



I just love Gayle's expression in this picture. Regrettably, she and Puddles didn't quite see eye-to-eye on what constitutes "girl chat."


----------



## ChillyKio

Coco sits on the stump in front of her beloved Chief's house, waiting for him to return home.

i join her


----------



## Breath Mint

Ankha's birthday ft. Rolf
I gave her a golden table and she loved it



Turned on my game today and found my villagers converging around the bridge so I decided to mess with them a bit by trapping everyone by digging holes on each side of the bridge lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Official Bam! Municipal Pig Pen



Yeah,me thinks Marshal just wants to see the mayor get naked.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 184131
> View attachment 184133



Pfft...


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Pfft...



Aw,c'mon BFG....you know you love Marshal.You're probably cuddling with a Marshal plushy right now.


----------



## Breath Mint

Hanging out w/Zell and Ankha at Zell's house



After I left Zell's house I happened to run by Ankha's and noticed she was inside so I popped in for a quick visit...



...and she was sleeping! wut

Speaking of villagers sleeping...



You have a bed Freya, why don't you use it?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Aw,c'mon BFG....you know you love Marshal.You're probably cuddling with a Marshal plushy right now.
> 
> View attachment 184229



N-NO, YOU HAVE IT ALL WRONG!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

marshal covering up his secret relationship with miranda


----------



## Eline

Fauna, it's only been a few days since it's autumn...


----------



## theta

My town had a double rainbow today!!! <3


----------



## AccfSally

*
Nibbles napping next to my house.


Weirdest one yet.



All my past residents on main street in my main town.

​*


----------



## wolfie1

That was a week ago, but I didn't know you could attend other people's Bug-Off ceremony.



Today was my birthday and I didn't expect him to come pick me up, lol. I was 100% it would be Flo. She was there too, though.





Then Flo sang a self-made version of "Happy Birthday"...



And Cube completely forgot that he had come pick me up for my birthday party 5 minutes before this.


----------



## shortcakey

sorry i couldn't live up to your expectations keaton ):


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bam!


Here's the wisteria trellis dedication ceremony hosted by a very nervous Isabelle.I had to assure her that pigs don't like to eat dogs.........usually.She must have seen _Snatch_.


I like how the villagers try to sell weird random items to the players.I'm sure Gala got plenty of use out of that there jackhammer.


Heh...notice how Curly is actually looking past the mayor and checking out Truffles?That pigman is one smooth operator.


----------



## Ookami

Louis is interested in the candy jar...




His favorite room, the greenroom!




With friends at the Melonia town tree.




Dancing the night long with the bears and Dr.Shrunk!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Some Halloween stuff...

GUYS CAN I PLEASE READ MY MAIL?

This one pretty much explains itself...


----------



## shortcakey

look like someone's getting jealous in the back :x 
haha jk but she kept storming around while i was trying to talk to static rip


----------



## A r i a n e

shared on another thread, but I wanted to post them here too: I'm in love with my new paths! I've never had paths in my town Westeros before, partly because I was too lazy and I could never find one I really liked. Then I was able to buy tons of clovers from here, found this QR, and made those:

View attachment 184507
View attachment 184508
View attachment 184509
View attachment 184510
View attachment 184511
View attachment 184512
View attachment 184513
View attachment 184514

I'd love to get opinions on them. I don't have a dream address yet, but I'm very motivated to finish landscaping and make one now!


----------



## ChillyKio

wearthesun said:


> shared on another thread, but I wanted to post them here too: I'm in love with my new paths! I've never had paths in my town Westeros before, partly because I was too lazy and I could never find one I really liked. Then I was able to buy tons of clovers from here, found this QR, and made those:
> 
> View attachment 184507
> View attachment 184508
> View attachment 184509
> View attachment 184510
> View attachment 184511
> View attachment 184512
> View attachment 184513
> View attachment 184514
> 
> I'd love to get opinions on them. I don't have a dream address yet, but I'm very motivated to finish landscaping and make one now!



I love them! They look so pretty


----------



## ChillyKio

Zell... I... you...


----------



## A r i a n e

ChillyKio said:


> I love them! They look so pretty



thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChillyKio said:


> View attachment 184545
> 
> Zell... I... you...
> 
> View attachment 184546



LMAOO. why are villagers so bad at this game.


----------



## rocklazy

But why would you have a figure in there and why Bodybuilding girl..?


----------



## Chrisscottd

New ice path! x


----------



## rocklazy

Chrisscottd said:


> New ice path! x
> 
> 
> View attachment 184598View attachment 184599View attachment 184600



yoo this looks really nice O:


----------



## Cascade

Chrisscottd said:


> New ice path! x
> 
> 
> View attachment 184598View attachment 184599View attachment 184600



wooh, that path is pretty cool


----------



## Chrisscottd

Ice Queen

Facebook & Twitter: Chris_ACNL

L


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

A pic from my old town back before I got good at landscaping.


----------



## Chrisscottd

I changed this area near the plaza.. x


----------



## Rabirin

Milk at night.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Marshal decided to fish in a really weird place cx


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here we have Flurry at the 2 hour and 47 minute mark of trying to break the Harp town record of balancing on one foot.The current record of 36 hours and 38 minutes is held by Dizzy who of course,was aided by his large elephant feet.


This is the lightly attended dedication ceremony for the new suspension bridge.All I got was a lone sleepy chicken.I guess I should have sprung for the cobblestone bridge instead.


Well,I did it again.Every time I see Leonardo in a  dream town I have to whack him with the net.I can't even remember why I don't like him.Maybe I just like seeing his eyes bug out.(Btw,if I remember correctly,this dream town is called Questria and is quite beautiful(except for Leonardo,of course).


----------



## Believe

This was so funny to me lolol


----------



## Sinistrum

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 185044
> Here we have Flurry at the 2 hour and 47 minute mark of trying to break the Harp town record of balancing on one foot. [...]



Wow, nice, detailed catch - and, as usual, funny story =).


----------



## crossinganimal

Marshal is high.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hey, people! I was visiting random dreams and saw this character  Can somebody tell me what she has on hair? I thought it would be a wig or something, but I don't remember any that gives you this pretty knot.


----------



## rocklazy

Its probably a design they made or scanned thats a hat!
I know lots of people make hat designs for wigs


----------



## GuerreraD

Really?  But when I tried to make a hat design, it was always pointy shape... and this is only a braid decoration. How do you make the pointy part invisible?


----------



## rocklazy

I.. I actually don't know about that but I think it is a hat design?


----------



## Rainyks

It's a pro design. Just choose "knit cap" option while talking with Mabel.
Here's the qr site http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-96.html


----------



## spamurai

I can never normally find cool pro designs :O


----------



## sylviabee

My first time sharing screenshots!


----------



## crossinganimal

Elvis tries to subtly tell Bud to not copy his style


----------



## Chrisscottd

Sorted out my town a bit this evening and I've updated the DA (refer to the other thread).

Mayors now on a hiatus until November.


----------



## Fleshy

♥ ♥ ♥








Spoiler: with my boyfriend yesterday/today























Spoiler: with my sisters today















​


----------



## GuerreraD

Well, this is an old shot, but... I dare you to say to have worse luck playing bingo than me. *I-DARE-YOU!*


----------



## ChillyKio

I caught the fish Wendy was targeting... she gave me this look. Sorry Wendy.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sinistrum said:


> Wow, nice, detailed catch - and, as usual, funny story =).



Hey,thanks.Flurry is always going back and forth across that bridge.


----------



## Chrisscottd

I made a little campsite area :3 quite pleased with it.


----------



## ellsieotter




----------



## Licorice

poor deli lol


----------



## CinnamonCrab

The sequel to the gif in my sig.





My boyfriend and I played ACNL during a meteor shower last week.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ok guys..Tipper,get a bit closer to Tutu...that's it...say "cheese".....wait a sec.Tipper,can you open your eyes please?C'mon,we wanna see those big peepers of yours.....what?Whadda ya mean you can't open 'em?Geez,I had the same dang problem with Julian....


Nan's been learning Spanish lately.She says I'm an _alcalde p?simo_.Hmmmm...I wonder what that means?


I was a bit surprised to get Fauna's pic the other day.I guess she didn't take it personally when I gave her that deer scare.


----------



## rocklazy

Licorice said:


> poor deli lol



So sad to see that cute monkey get so much hate ;;
He's such a cutie pie in my opinion ;;


----------



## reicheru

Working on my bamboo zen park!


----------



## GuerreraD

Hey, look at this!  I didn't even know it was actually POSSIBLE to rain in the island, I thought it was supposed to be forever sunny! I was very surprised...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hey,hockey season is here and I just got me an Arizona Coyotes Shane Doan #19 jersey(or sweater if you prefer).Game on.......!


Ava and Broffina ponder the age old question:Which came first,the chicken or the egg?Stumped,then?Geez,you'd figure a couple of actual chickens would know the answer.


----------



## Licorice

deli is the cutest lazy
no competition


----------



## ChillyKio

So, I caught a flea off of Wendy and she said this adorable line.


----------



## Rainyks

we are in the same band :f


----------



## KeatAlex

Aww poor baby!






What are you still doing here girl-pumba? It's past noon!






I finally renovated my town hall!!






When bae cheats on you in a dream.


----------



## sylviabee

I caught Poppy sleeping! She is sooo cute.





I thought it was funny because Cookie was standing right there. Chrissy is wild.





Daisy asked about my favorite flower. She is definitely describing herself too. <3





Two cute butterflies floating around a growing holly bush.


----------



## kinsnuf

yeah i love game grumps kabuki id love to help


----------



## Licorice

yay!


double yay!


edit: AHH TODAY IS MY LUCKY DAY! Another hippo


----------



## Nunnafinga

Licorice said:


> edit: AHH TODAY IS MY LUCKY DAY! Another hippo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185914




A while back I tried making a half hippo,half chicken town called Chippo but it never really got going. I had Bubbles,Bertha,Rocco,Biff and Hippeux living there(no room for Harry!) along with five chickens.


----------



## GuerreraD

I know it has been done a lot, but I wanted to share mine anyway, so... here it is! 
Double rainbow gracing the skies of New Leaf!


----------



## Licorice

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 185916
> A while back I tried making a half hippo,half chicken town called Chippo but it never really got going. I had Bubbles,Bertha,Rocco,Biff and Hippeux living there(no room for Harry!) along with five chickens.



That sounds amazing. I love the chickens too even though I don't have one. :/
I've been seriously debating on getting Rocco too. I mean I might as well right? The name Chippo is super cute btw. It's a shame it never came together.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Licorice said:


> That sounds amazing. I love the chickens too even though I don't have one. :/
> I've been seriously debating on getting Rocco too. I mean I might as well right? The name Chippo is super cute btw. It's a shame it never came together.




Yeah,I just didn't have time to properly sort it out.I might give it another shot someday.You can have my Rocco if you decide that you want to adopt him.I started up the town recently to adopt out another villager and Rocco is still living there.


----------



## Chrisscottd

New ice brick stones near the zen garden

Thanks to Uffe for sharing the QR Codes!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ummm,gee...thanks Cookie.I'll think of you every time I use it......if I was a man.


So....this is an actual throne and not your hand-me-down crapper,isn't it?I don't like the way he's smiling......


Wow,I hope it's not something she had to put in a specimen jar.


----------



## Heytheresmikey

Barb from Stranger Things is totally my town flag right now


----------



## Amy-chan

Katt moved in and she's adorbss!


----------



## sylviabee

Hanging out in Aurora with my bff a few days ago!







Check out the bridge. I wonder what Stitches said to Daisy o_0







Today was Robin's last day in Elm. She was officially my last unwanted villager to move out after starting my town a month and a half ago! It was kind of bittersweet as I was used to seeing her around so often.


----------



## Dozer

A little terrifying.


----------



## AccfSally

* 

This made me laugh



Genji and Snake at the store together.



Orange sky*​


----------



## GuerreraD

One of my favourites features of the game, the aurora! 
Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## helloxcutiee

The colors of October ~​


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Random stuff I took screenshots of.


Spoiler: Spoiler



View attachment 186179

View attachment 186180

View attachment 186181

View attachment 186182

View attachment 186183

View attachment 186184
View attachment 186185
Two recently completed rooms 

View attachment 186186
A dream town I visited. It was literally all Bamboo...

View attachment 186187
View attachment 186188
One of the most satisfying feelings in this game 

View attachment 186189
Kiki helping me in the kitchen


----------



## Eline

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 186152
> 
> The colors of October ~​



How'd you get such a great quality picture?


----------



## helloxcutiee

Eline said:


> How'd you get such a great quality picture?



I use http://waifu2x.udp.jp


----------



## Licorice

I started my second town today, Breezy. Native fruit is peaches. 

I'm excited to have a monkey as a starter. She's adorable.


----------



## Barbara

I placed some flowers around this road! What do you think?


----------



## Becca617




----------



## dizzy bone

Some screenshots from my new town *Tinytree*





Finished landscaping around Stinky's house




Chief going apple pickin' 




First day on the job and Booker is already rethinking his life choices. 

Btw does anyone know how to take pictures of your town without the mayor being in it? (besides hiding behind a tree u_u)


----------



## Cheybunny

View attachment 186516


----------



## GuerreraD

As much as you could believe... this is NOT hacked! 
Once that I was jumping through time like crazy, it happened... Fool's Day and egg hunter fell in the same day! And in the natural way, I don't remember what year was this but you just need to count by the calendar.


----------



## AccfSally

GuerreraD said:


> As much as you could believe... this is NOT hacked!
> Once that I was jumping through time like crazy, it happened... Fool's Day and egg hunter fell in the same day! And in the natural way, I don't remember what year was this but you just need to count by the calendar.
> 
> View attachment 186517



Yeah, I seen that when I was time traveling in my cycle town. lol
I was like what the heck!


----------



## ellsieotter

sitting in my fav room in the house <3


showing off for fauna like usual ~


----------



## sylviabee

My puppers and their matching umbrellas!





My little plant/study room is so cozy to me.





Loving my mayor's new look! QR dress/outfit from dawnbay-crossing on tumblr


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Foopella post-makeover.Tr?s chic,no?


Tutu with her sleepy pet squirrel.


Colton will pose for screenshots only if a rainbow is present.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Caroline in Vista



New town 



The path looks so weird in the fall lol
​*


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Nicole.

sylviabee said:


> My puppers and their matching umbrellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little plant/study room is so cozy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my mayor's new look! QR dress/outfit from dawnbay-crossing on tumblr



I looove your halloween outfit, it's soo cute!


----------



## SweetLamb

Here's one I took last week of Gracie standing awkwardly in the middle of Moe, Rudy, and Gabi and I getting ready for hide-and-seek.






Rudy changed into a mint gingham shirt. It really does look good on him!






Cat photobombing back on labor day







I take way too many screenshots...


----------



## Sinistrum

Licorice said:


> View attachment 186580View attachment 186579



I mean ... look at that smile. 
He sure is having a nice, friendly dream, isn't he?
Man, sometimes this game really has its cuteness-overload-moments.


----------



## GuerreraD

This is my mayor with other clothes 
I was able to shot at the exact moment when she wished upon a star during a meteor shower!


----------



## Nicole.

I'm loving the autumn colours!






So this happened......


----------



## cosmylk




----------



## NeonxVandal

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 186561
> 
> Caroline in Vista
> 
> View attachment 186562
> 
> New town
> 
> View attachment 186563
> 
> The path looks so weird in the fall lol
> ​*



I use the exact same path, waterway and that flower/bush tile! Lol!
bibi ftw xD


----------



## dizzy bone

some peaceful snaps of my town. the leaves started to change colours and my sweet olives are budding *u* 
















I also finally finished the landscaping around chief's house. It was missing the final piece, the log bench:


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Finished the first quarter of my town plaza gardens :3


----------



## Eline

Awesomeness1230 said:


> View attachment 186812
> 
> Finished the first quarter of my town plaza gardens :3



That looks so good! Wow!


----------



## SugardewVillage

dizzy bone said:


> some peaceful snaps of my town. the leaves started to change colours and my sweet olives are budding *u*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally finished the landscaping around chief's house. It was missing the final piece, the log bench:


Ooh I love your town.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Eline said:


> That looks so good! Wow!



Thank you, it really means a lot to me that other users like my town


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Timmy(or Tommy?):*Alrighty,Miss Mayor...if you buy this spooky chair,I'll throw in a Curly the jock pig for just five more bells!

*Mayor Foopella:*Um,I dunno...I just don't like pigs..or ducks,rhinos,hippos,horses,cows,gorillas,anteaters,birds,kangaroos,koalas,ostriches,bulls,aardvarks,platypuses,javelinas,gila monsters,squids,chipmunks or woodchucks.I only want extra cute villagers in my town!

*Timmy:*He's cute!Just paint him white,have him look grouchy all the time and make him say "sulky" a lot.

*Mayor Foopella:*Sold!



A gift from Del the pervert gator.


----------



## GuerreraD

Ah, the joys of time-travel... 

Well, here I made all my four characters to pose together for New Year. From left to right, they are mayor Phoenix, West, East and South.
East looks a bit evil, like about to pull a prank on poor South. And normally she's such lady-like...


----------



## SweetLamb

"These amiibos are very realistic" (alternative caption: "Yes, how much for the cute hamster?")


----------



## dizzy bone

SweetLamb said:


> "These amiibos are very realistic" (alternative caption: "Yes, how much for the cute hamster?")



omfg :'D


----------



## ellsieotter

I love it when villagers copy/react to your ~emotions~. I started doing a lil dance and they both danced w/ me hehe


my friend fell into the pitfall seed trap that I planted for a villager I dislike LOL


----------



## creamyy

I love how Carmen's watching us like, yeah I friggen did. I've got blackmail material on you, Sprinkle'


----------



## ellsieotter

it's kind of hard to tell but this is my daytime halloween costume: minnie mouse! I am wearing minnie's dress and am obviously missing a very important piece: the ears! I couldn't find anything for that, so I paired it with the hair bow wig. I went as minnie for halloween (on saturday) so I thought it would be cute to have my mayor match me


----------



## SweetLamb

"Hey let's come up with a new nickname for you..."






Turn around.


----------



## furbyq

A little interior screenshot of a room that desperately needs some renovation lol. I may have only taken this pic to make a swanky avatar but I thought it was decent enough to post here! xD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmm...not a bad place.


Waiting for the next camper to arrive.


I ordered some take-out......tacos.


----------



## Gir

Went on a small hiatus and came back for the update. The first villager to randomly visit me at my house was Stitches! He must have missed me <3





Started a new town, named it after the current AHS story line. I think having a mummy dog as one of the original 5 is a good start for it!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

omg I love this update I'm howling
impress your friends


----------



## Eline

CinnamonCrab said:


> omg I love this update I'm howling
> impress your friends
> View attachment 187416



Yeah because those nasty things are VERY impressive hahahaha


----------



## Fleshy

enjoying sitting on some rocks


----------



## KlopiTackle

I got lucky and got the New Nintendo 3DS from Fortune Cookies!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,it'll come in handy in case you ever get a dog....uh,wait a sec.....


Jeremiah,the super lazy frog and his pal Frobert,the Freddie Mercury of Animal Crossing frogs.


After a lengthy ten month absence,pal Joey has returned to one of my towns.I missed the little bugger.


----------



## Licorice

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 187493
> Yeah,it'll come in handy in case you ever get a dog....uh,wait a sec.....
> 
> View attachment 187494
> Jeremiah,the super lazy frog and his pal Frobert,the Freddie Mercury of Animal Crossing frogs.
> 
> View attachment 187495
> After a lengthy ten month absence,pal Joey has returned to one of my towns.I missed the little bugger.


aww I love Joey! I'm glad he has made his return, in a sassy pink shirt too!


----------



## Cascade

the new dogs furniture are cute :3


----------



## Bon Bonne

just a pic of my old room
new room is going to be better


----------



## isa

HHD model and Wendell's art.


Thanks Wendell, now I have new menu.

Really, really love it!


----------



## dizzy bone

Cascade said:


> the new dogs furniture are cute :3
> View attachment 187497



this is too cute ughhhhh I neeeed!


----------



## GuerreraD

Ok, so everyone is posting pictures of the new and awesome update... then sorry to break in with my old stuff, guys! 



As you can see, it's POURING! Like, a big storm! Still, Becky feels competitive and doesn't consider weather a valid excuse. Well, if she doesn't mind ruining her so valued hairstyle, I certainly can't be any less despite of my elegant (and expensive) pamela!  So let's hide-and-seek like pros, people!


----------



## ellsieotter

being a qt



liking the update


----------



## wolfie1

I _sheep_ those two. 



I didn't know Freya was a gold digger...



"So, mayor, let's have an important talk about why I'm sitting on a hard chair and you're sitting on my comfiest sofa"



Rolf got very brave for someone who's scared of people whose face you can see but they're wearing a skull on their heads.



How dare you talk to your king like that?! Okay, come in.



I was trying that new trick in which you can hang your clothes and then you showed up. Don't judge my clothes.



I didn't know they could sit on the chairs while listening to K.K. Slider????



Okay...


----------



## Whisper

*OH MY GOD THEY'RE DEAD*​


----------



## Licorice

Whisper said:


> View attachment 187731
> 
> *OH MY GOD THEY'RE DEAD*​



Your bird crew is sooo cute!


----------



## Ichigo.

found my two lazy deer bros sitting on benches a few feet away from each other :')


----------



## Nunnafinga

For some reason my villagers really want my instruction manual.Hmmm....maybe they're planning a coup d'?tat....


Whoa!Look who's talkin' monkey boy!


----------



## Phioxse

When you go to the island with your friends and they start doing this.


----------



## Elena

Awwww <3


----------



## moths

I need a little help here.. I've been using the lattice wallpaper (the one on the left) for this room for a while now. I just tried using the mush wallpaper and it kind of grew on me. What do you think? (If you can't already tell from the pictures, I really don't care that much about having consistent themes/series)


----------



## GuerreraD

Well, the game has been out FOUR years already, and I can't believe I still sometimes find people telling around they can't enter the reset centre and it's impossible.
... Like, really? Hasn't been already explained hundreds of times what the requirements are?


----------



## furbyq

Me standing in my ACNL dream kitchen! <3 Already shared these on tumblr so some of you may have already seen these. /o\


----------



## StiX

Loving the new update


----------



## demondays

Not sure how to make a spoiler, but here are some that I've taken throughout my time in Larkinge since I've never posted here before!


----------



## Zero1000

As Katie was still on my town, I took the chance to picture this.

In case you're wondering what was I building, it was Resetti's secret HQ.


----------



## isa

Wisp?? hhahaha

Yayyy!!!

Pics of minigames:


Spoiler






Dramatic!


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is the first new Able Sisters clothing item I've seen so far....a women's recruit suit.It's 640 bells and it looks pretty good.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Oh, I'll make you feel welcome alright...


----------



## Nunnafinga

I visited the dream town that has only the new Amiibo villagers and took some screenshots of their house interiors:


This is Ursala's house.It might be my favorite of the new villager house interiors I've seen....just a simple nature/garden theme.Ursala seems to be an uchi now.I might be wrong but I think she was a snooty originally.


Tad is one of the new update frogs(along with Huck and Raddle).It's another fairly simple design but I like it.


Wow,Felyne has a bizarre looking house.Kind of a weird place for a nice, lazy kitty to live in but I like the colors.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So Ganon wanted me to get him a cherry, so I got it for him, and I was expecting clothing and the next thing I knew he gave me this...

Thanks, Ganon. Means a lot to me that you CARE about me.


----------



## GuerreraD

This is something I noticed very recently (to be specific, yesterday ).
It's been long since I completed my catalogue and I was looking through hats, when I stopped at this:



Look at them. Look at them WELL. If you are an almost blind mole like myself, you'll think they are the same, but they are named different, right? Then you'll think is a bug, or that I am trying to deceive you. But it's neither!
I was really confused and annoyed by this, why would Nintendo put two identical items in the catalogue, one of them even being a special one?  So I bought them in order to try them on. This happened:



Yes, they still look pretty much the same. BUT this time is somewhat visible the different colour under the cap: one is red and the other blue. Do you see it? And still this gave me no satisfaction because it's still so small and difficult to see that I kinda still consider them twins, copies, repeated, etc.

So... if you can't relate, I'm still bothered by the useless-ness of this issue


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I love writing villagers letters.


----------



## Rainyks

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 188083
> I love writing villagers letters.


you write letters like ac villagers lol


----------



## Licorice

moths said:


> View attachment 187795View attachment 187796
> I need a little help here.. I've been using the lattice wallpaper (the one on the left) for this room for a while now. I just tried using the mush wallpaper and it kind of grew on me. What do you think? (If you can't already tell from the pictures, I really don't care that much about having consistent themes/series)



The mush wall looks better in my opinion


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Yay, smooches!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

OH MY GOD I JUST GOT THE CUTEST THING
SO GANON WANTED ME TO BRING CROQUE OVER AND SEEING AS THEY'RE IN A LOVE TRIANGLE WITH ME I THOUGHT THEY WERE GONNA FIGHT TO THE DEATH AND THEN


ITS SO CUTE I CANT TAKE IT GEGCKDFEKUYRYTJRVJTHRFJYTGTKUITBJHSBTKJWTUQEZAFREQFLHUOPYHIODCUI


----------



## AlienLiaru

Notice Wolfgang in the window


----------



## mintellect

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 187976
> View attachment 187977
> This is the first new Able Sisters clothing item I've seen so far....a women's recruit suit.It's 640 bells and it looks pretty good.



Isn't that the suit your character comes in wearing in HHD?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Diancie Rose said:


> Isn't that the suit your character comes in wearing in HHD?



It might be.I haven't played HHD in a long time so I don't remember.I've never seen it in ACNL before.


----------



## Ras

Found this on my SD card.  Kinda nice:


----------



## Nunnafinga

The four octopuses of the apocalypse.



That goat is just messin' with me.


----------



## Lualdara

Ah yes, I do fancy myself the smell of a decaying corpse.


----------



## Gir

Got the Flower Fairy set yesterday after hours of playing @_@






Redecorated some rooms after having them the same way for almost 3 years.
Used some of the new Sanrio items


----------



## Dozer




----------



## pocky

made a new pro design I'm particularly proud of:


----------



## Nunnafinga

I made this quicky group shot of my town Rhubarb's residents using that new Amiibo camera thingy.I covered up the camera lenses so I could have a black background.Hmm....Rudy sure got a lot taller.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Time-traveled to Toy Day because I'm an impatient person and I got this glorious moment.

Rizzo wanted MY TOWN'S NATIVE FRUIT for Toy Day.
Sometimes these animals confuse me.


----------



## Ras

Envyena said:


>



It's because Ankha's mother came in and said, "We've got to wash this whole room!"


----------



## Soapylion

I've not posted here before, so hiii! I thought I'd share some pics I took today.









Drago and I are such pals.





I really like how my bedroom is looking. <3





And the sky was so pretty tonight!


----------



## Zireael

Flower fairy wig get! Still undecided on which colour to use... Normally I keep my villager's hair pink but I thought brown brought out the adornments a little more. Also still trying to figure out a matching outfit, the party dress is kind of a placeholder until I find something more appealing.


----------



## AccfSally

*Gave Vich? a butterfly

*​*

Enjoying coffee while sitting on a rock.*​


----------



## Gir

Lol it took me 3 years to get the score. My basement isn't even decorated though!









The little bird sits on the logs with you!! So cute :3


----------



## mintellect




----------



## mintellect

I also went digging through old pics and found:






That's a big bobber you have there.






Ew.






MinT NO


----------



## Amy-chan

Diancie Rose said:


>


I love your town!  Did A Forest Life's Cit?lune inspire you to make this flower pattern (pic 3)?


----------



## mintellect

Amy-chan said:


> I love your town!  Did A Forest Life's Cit?lune inspire you to make this flower pattern (pic 3)?



Yes! In fact her town inspired mine a lot, I have several rooms that take a lot of inspiration from her. And thank you!


----------



## Amy-chan

Call the cops, Cyrus is faking currency!


----------



## Paperboy012305

You bet your sweet butt he doesn't.


And I've been dreaming about this moment for so long too.


Ouch, I went to a dream town to see this. That hurts SO MUCH!!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Barbara

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 188415



feeding the birds


----------



## GuerreraD

Sometimes, you just need someone that reminds you how great you actually are... even if only four days 




"You are the BEST! Do I repeat it? THE BEST!"


----------



## spamurai

Some recent screenshots


----------



## pocky

I was inspired by The Tell-Tale Heart


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I timetraveled back to April Fools Day to find out information on Ganon so I could post it in the wikia.
So, here's the info I got.
Birthday: February 21st
Skill: Javelin throwing
Siblings: Only child
Phrase: "Never be afraid to pig out."
But the best part was his dream for the future...


----------



## dizzy bone

omg I forgot to visit poor tortimer at the docks and he visited my side character's house to remind him about the island :'D he wandered around for a bit before disappearing. 





Freckles moved in! I am very happy with the landscaping around her house. I posted more pics here http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6544-Freckles-and-Mei


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh....I don't think those are gonna hatch,Bro-Bro.


Epona is visiting today but I think I'm going to ask her to stick around for a while.


I'm still fiddling with that Amiibo camera thingamajig.This came out looking really creepy."Muhahaha....my evil frog soldiers and I are destined to take over the world!!!!!!"


----------



## Gir

Pave doesn't seem to like my driving.


----------



## Requity

dizzy bone said:


> omg I forgot to visit poor tortimer at the docks and he visited my side character's house to remind him about the island :'D he wandered around for a bit before disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles moved in! I am very happy with the landscaping around her house. I posted more pics here http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6544-Freckles-and-Mei


Your landscaping is amazing! Do you have a dream address? I'd love to take a better look around your town.


----------



## Splinter




----------



## Cascade

Julia such a cutie :3 I really want her as peppy than snooty personality


----------



## Zero1000

Just got the Flower Fairy boots and dress yesterday. I don't know why, but I seem to prefer wearing dresses.


----------



## dizzy bone

Requity said:


> Your landscaping is amazing! Do you have a dream address? I'd love to take a better look around your town.



Thanks so much! I haven't made one yet because my houses are all kind of barren, I'm a little embarrassed :'D I'll let you know when I do though. I might do it today for the initiative lol


----------



## SweetLamb

I went through my pictures today so...



Spoiler



I don't have a witty caption for this but I thought it was funny...





All right everybody now here we go, it's the brand new version of the do-si-do!





Aren't mice supposed to be stealthy?









Crouching tiger, hidden Rowan.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 188694
I thought this was cute for some reason haha.
View attachment 188695
Eh, makes sense, considering this room is filled with trash.


----------



## dizzy bone

Finished decorating my house! Waiting to come by more furniture at Nooks before I make a real bedroom upstairs, but for now I'm loving my studio apartment feel!!


----------



## Zero1000

Uhh...


Spoiler: Real context of the conversation


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

No screenshot right now, but I want to share something with you guys.
Today is the three year anniversary of the day that Chuggaaconroy became mayor of the town of Palette. He said that once the update came out, he would make a New Leaf video.
Today would be the perfect day to do so. But did he do it? NOPE. HE'S TOO BUSY WITH THAT OVERRATED GAME SPLATOON TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT.
I just wanted to express my utter disappointment. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Licorice

I'd love to know why this STUPID pink rhino that stole my name decided to plot her ugly pink house in front of my damn TOWN HALL just when I was almost done landscaping!? THERE'S ONLY ROOM FOR ONE RENEE IN THIS TOWN


also shoutout to bertha for not being stupid and ugly and not putting her house in an awful spot


----------



## Bon Bonne

^ I love Renee :'( rip her
that's why I put a huge block of patterns in front of the town hall tho LOL (my town is a mess)






smh Alli, Mira was RIGHT THERE.


----------



## SweetLamb

Bon Bonne said:


> ^ I love Renee :'( rip her
> that's why I put a huge block of patterns in front of the town hall tho LOL (my town is a mess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smh Alli, Mira was RIGHT THERE.



I can't remember who because I don't think I took a screenshot of it but someone did almost the exact same thing a few days ago in my town.


----------



## Sinistrum

Immersion break =(.


----------



## GuerreraD

My poor town tree, the biggest it will ever grow... totally naked.
It's kinda a sad sight, don't you think?


----------



## spamurai

GuerreraD said:


> My poor town tree, the biggest it will ever grow... totally naked.
> It's kinda a sad sight, don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 188820



Mines started to lose its leaves now 
Poor trees.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## wolfie1

This was some days ago. I found it sooooooooo cute. *-*











I also found someone who had ?toile. It looks like she liked my moves.


----------



## ashlif

I literally filled my bedroom in my house full of Sanrio stuff. ._.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Funny joke, you're. so. funny.




I should be asking you that.



 Sylvana being adorable.​*


----------



## Cheybunny

I honestly dunno what I'm doing with my town, character, house, villagers, or anything anymore!!


----------



## Whisper

So today is Sparro's birthday and I gave him a white tuxedo and I think he looks really cute in it.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I haven't even paid off my second loan yet and this happens...


----------



## mahala

Does your cabin not have a restroom, Harv?


----------



## ashlif

Feeding the birds with Harvey c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Any Pudge fans out there?He moved to my town recently and he seems to be a fun guy so far.



I visited my old Gamecube pal Rex in a dream town.I gotta say he looks really good in New Leaf compared to what he looked like in ACGC.I'm not crazy about his New Leaf house interior but that can always be changed.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 188960
> Any Pudge fans out there?He moved to my town recently and he seems to be a fun guy so far.



I am, he's one of my top favorite villagers!


----------



## Lethalia

Yes, I love Pudge, I'd love to have him in my town someday! I'm a huge sucker for bears/cubs.


----------



## ellsieotter

in the dream town joy  my mayor's face made me chuckle



my friend & I taking a nap in my garden room lolol


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 188960
> Any Pudge fans out there?He moved to my town recently and he seems to be a fun guy so far.
> 
> View attachment 188961
> View attachment 188962
> I visited my old Gamecube pal Rex in a dream town.I gotta say he looks really good in New Leaf compared to what he looked like in ACGC.I'm not crazy about his New Leaf house interior but that can always be changed.



Ahh Pudge is my favourite in my new town! <3


----------



## Gir

Was able to get Vivian to move to my town <3



Spoiler: Little convo between Genji and Stitches when he asked me to bring him to his house:
































Guess he didn't mind being called wimpy :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: Pics from Desert Island Escape



View attachment 189086
View attachment 189087
View attachment 189088
View attachment 189089
View attachment 189090
View attachment 189091
View attachment 189092
View attachment 189093
View attachment 189094
View attachment 189095





Spoiler: Other pics



View attachment 189096
View attachment 189097
View attachment 189098


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Not gonna be posting any screenshots for two weeks, got a temporary ban from Miiverse for something stupid, and I'm pissed off enough as it is. Don't even ask me about it.


----------



## Balentay

I fell in a hole and Octavian being the stone cold sonova he is didn't even help me!



I visited a friend's town for signatures, and wound up dancing in the club for a while with her while we chatted over skype.



I also visited Alli!  Come back to my town you beautiful alligator you



Brewster didn't have my kind of coffee!  >8'C
(I like taking pictures of me falling into and out of holes)


----------



## Bon Bonne

Spoiler: old pics from Wakeport and Glitter, scaled up using waifu2x








being a bully and laughing at Shep





SWIMMING... AS TINGLE. rip net glitch...





my house in Wakeport!! 





me on Egbert's roof.


----------



## Whisper

Birb surprise party uwu


----------



## mintellect

Recently an orange sunset appeared in my town, so I took advantage of the picturesque conditions:













New badge! I don't dive as often as I should.





FiNALLY.





IT TOOK TWO YEARS TOO MANY.


----------



## AlienLiaru

I hit the wrong rock! =( I was supposed to hit the left one to get a gem...





Um, thanks...





Watching the sunset with Moe.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Just a few screenshots of some of my favorite villagers:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Gir

The Knight and Guard of my Fairy Tale Kingdom were slacking off and partying instead!





Hmm...he didn't seem to like his present, even though it was the first thing listed in the thonky guide. 





Hope everyone had a happy thanksgiving. 
I helped Franklin make a fruit salad, mushroom bisque, pan-fried olive flounder and a fruit pie


----------



## AlienLiaru

It's Wolfgang's birthday!


----------



## dizzy bone

Gir said:


> The Knight and Guard of my Fairy Tale Kingdom were slacking off and partying instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...he didn't seem to like his present, even though it was the first thing listed in the thonky guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a happy thanksgiving.
> I helped Franklin make a fruit salad, mushroom bisque, pan-fried olive flounder and a fruit pie



aw, I love how you got all dressed up like a chef!


----------



## GuerreraD

This is an old one, when Walt was still my neighbour. I simply adore the funny things that sometimes the villagers tell you! 


_*
"So who hunts more fish, who fishes more fruit... I don't know where they have their head!"*_

(Quite literal translation, it may sound strange).


----------



## N a t

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 189250



It's crazy how dramatically Ganon's eyes change based on his emotions. Like, normally they're these big, yellow, angry eyes. And in this pic they're all tiny, and normal looking >_>


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bone Baby said:


> It's crazy how dramatically Ganon's eyes change based on his emotions. Like, normally they're these big, yellow, angry eyes. And in this pic they're all tiny, and normal looking >_>



You're focusing on his eyes and here I am all red from the fact that he's giving me a "morning glory..."


----------



## Licorice

The update has been a lifesaver with plot resetting.


I moved both of these cuties in!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Licorice said:


> The update has been a lifesaver with plot resetting.
> View attachment 189289
> 
> I moved both of these cuties in!
> View attachment 189288
> View attachment 189290



So it's true that villagers _won't _plot their houses on patterns?

Also, congrats on getting Joey (and Freckles)!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I think I'm having a bit TOO much fun with this amiibo camera feature.

And yes, that is me in real life. The ultimate Ganondorf fan girl.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's Fauna talkin' smack to Skye during the fishing tournament.Skye got even by winning the thing.



First snow of the season.


----------



## ellsieotter

<3



my side character ellie. I love it when there are lots of villagers outside c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey and I think much alike.


To the moon,Alice!Alice's first full day in town and she gets thrown into the kitchen.Unfortunately,she did not whip up any delectable Aussie cuisine like shrimp on the barbee or flame-roasted goanna.


Well,it only took three years but Gracie finally made it to Fonebone.I think the mayor might keep wearing his "sporty" outfit.According to Gracie,this ensemble was made perfect by the addition of a pair of basic gray socks.Molto di moda,no?


----------



## Buster Bunny

Today is Mint's last day in Acme.

She was in the town ever since june 20th, but the time for her parting ways has come.
But, I'll see her in Joyville, so it's not quite the end:


----------



## AlienLiaru

ellsieotter said:


> View attachment 189356
> 
> <3
> 
> View attachment 189357
> 
> my side character ellie. I love it when there are lots of villagers outside c:



All of your villagers are so cute!


----------



## Buster Bunny

Gwen wearing a familiar cartoon rabbit t-shirt:


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 189446
I love how plot resetting isn't as time consuming as before. 
View attachment 189447
I got my all time favorite villager to move in! 
View attachment 189448
Changing my flower pattern for the Winter season.
View attachment 189449
View attachment 189450
View attachment 189451
I got a special sunset the same time it was getting cloudy and I thought it looked really ominous.
View attachment 189452
I like it when I see villagers sitting down outside, especially on tree stumps.


----------



## Licorice

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 189446
> I love how plot resetting isn't as time consuming as before.
> View attachment 189447
> I got my all time favorite villager to move in!
> View attachment 189448
> Changing my flower pattern for the Winter season.
> View attachment 189449
> View attachment 189450
> View attachment 189451
> I got a special sunset the same time it was getting cloudy and I thought it looked really ominous.
> View attachment 189452
> I like it when I see villagers sitting down outside, especially on tree stumps.



Yay for Joey! ❤ Also your town is looking nice. I'll have to check out your DA tonight.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Licorice said:


> Yay for Joey! ❤ Also your town is looking nice. I'll have to check out your DA tonight.



Thanks! It's still a huge WIP since I'm replacing most of my bushes with Holly bushes and I'm still trying to work on moving in/out certain villagers.


----------



## Zero1000

Screenshot time!

Can't we just both play?

Okay?

Yes! I finally achieved a perfect t-

ISABELLE YOU LIAR!


----------



## Licorice

Updated my laundry room. I'm still unsatisfied. :l


First snow since I started my town!


----------



## AccfSally

*


All the pwps I've done in Moonview this week.



Harvey sold me a pizza.



Redone this area in Vista. (The bamboo that is in the picture isn't there any more, but I might put it back.)​*​


----------



## Loriii

A few screenshots of the returning villagers


----------



## CodyMKW

So cute!!!!! <3


----------



## Loriii

I caught Sylvana and Ketchup close to each other again and....


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ganon, the first few times you tried to hit on me, it was nice, but now it's just kinda weird.


----------



## Licorice

Completed my special character picture collection. This takes up three rooms in my museum. I added pics of my villagers also.


----------



## Requity

Licorice said:


> Completed my special character picture collection. This takes up three rooms in my museum. I added pics of my villagers also.
> 
> View attachment 189941
> View attachment 189942


I always wonder what people do with their museum rooms. That's a pretty neat idea!


----------



## Buster Bunny

Static, you're doing it wrong!


----------



## Nunnafinga

My old pal Rex from my Gamecube town is now in my New Leaf town.He seems to be much larger now....and it looks like he's sporting some purple eye shadow.


My peppy bears captured an intruder who was caught trying to kidnap Marshal the smug squirrel."I was gonna take him and sell him for a gazilllion bells!" he confessed.Geez,all he had to do was cough up $37.50 to buy Marshal's Amiibo card on Ebay.


Mayor Daffy and the angry ducks of Quackle.


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 189983
> My old pal Rex from my Gamecube town is now in my New Leaf town.He seems to be much larger now....and it looks like he's sporting some purple eye shadow.
> 
> View attachment 189984
> My peppy bears captured an intruder who was caught trying to kidnap Marshal the smug squirrel."I was gonna take him and sell him for a gazilllion bells!" he confessed.Geez,all he had to do was cough up $37.50 to buy Marshal's Amiibo card on Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 189987
> Mayor Daffy and the angry ducks of Quackle.



holy crap I want a duck town so bad! they're all so cuteeee


----------



## sylviabee




----------



## AccfSally

*




She really loves that tree stomp.



I'm also happy to see Rex back in the game.



I invited Tasha into Flora sometime ago. She looks more like a skunk than a squirrel.​*


----------



## ellsieotter

<3


----------



## Amy-chan

YES <3 <3


----------



## A r i a n e

ellsieotter said:


> View attachment 190030
> 
> <3



oh wow, that is one cute room. The tree looks so good here ♥


----------



## WeiMoote

ellsieotter said:


> View attachment 190030
> 
> <3



Dang, that's one cute room, especially with the tree in there.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 190090
I'm starting to notice how often I take screenshots of my mayor with a balloon in the background.
View attachment 190091
Joey napping on a tree stump 
View attachment 190092
I've been waiting for this request since July/August and I'm so happy Cherry finally requested this!  It's so nice finally having this area developed instead of having a stupid yellow bench in this area as a place holder.
View attachment 190093
The ceremony. I thought it was funny how you can't see Rudy's and Pudge's body because of the Holly bush.
View attachment 190094
More balloon shots....
View attachment 190095
I've been time travelling a lot to collect bush starts and to move villagers out and I time traveled to my one year anniversary without even knowing.


----------



## steven310250

Lmao Ketchup eating tomato salad and won.


----------



## steven310250

I love Buzz's bio


----------



## Cheren

This was the most uncomfortable conversation I've had with a villager in a while.


----------



## Lethalia

steven310250 said:


> View attachment 190164
> 
> I love Buzz's bio



Lmao, that's mah boy right there


----------



## Mokuren

I got my flower fairy wig from puzzle league!



I also redecorated my room


----------



## AccfSally

*

I regret this already.



Catching snowflakes

​*


----------



## Blueskyy

Just hanging with my favorite little cubs! Tasha gives us the death glare.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The mayor in a chicken sandwich.


Can a human head fit inside a hippo's mouth?We're about to find out......


The generally happy pigs of Bam! and tough guy mayor Emeril.It looks like Spork and Hugh have the same tailor.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Came back from the island and it was snowing, so what other way than to try and catch a freaking coelacanth!


----------



## steven310250

Brewster got some competition ahaha!


----------



## Nunnafinga

That new villager smell...


That former villager smell........


----------



## Cheburashka

You've got Gonzo? Aww <3 Does the town with Gonzo in it have a DA and if yes can I visit?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cheburashka said:


> You've got Gonzo? Aww <3 Does the town with Gonzo in it have a DA and if yes can I visit?



Yeah,the town is called Stilton and the DA is: 5A00-0026-C203
It's a big mess right now because I recently moved in three new villagers and I'm changing the paths but you're welcome to visit.


----------



## Cheburashka

Ah yes! I think, I've been there before to visit your koalas. I just went to meet your Gonzo and he's great. Perfect addition to the koala family. I love how he looks like an old man who is slightly grumpy but wise. I guess, I'll have to continue buying Amiibo cards


----------



## AccfSally

*



Night fishing



Keeping warm.






Visiting the dream of Toyland, one of my favorite dreamtowns.​*


----------



## P. Star

I love it when my villagers sit on the benches. They're so cute.


----------



## Azurenna

Here are some pictures of my town's (Utopia) first anniversary celebrations.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Cheren

Hazel got me a flannel shirt, which is practically a proposal. Of course I said yes. <3


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

So the other day I found out that Moose sleeps with his eyes open and I also walked in on Henry...


----------



## ellsieotter

snowflakes c:


----------



## dizzy bone

I completed my cafe in town! I made a tiny sitting area in the backroom


----------



## TuesdayE

*Xmas Tues*



Dressed up and changed my hair for the 2016 Holiday season in ACNL!​


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Screenshots from some of my old towns
View attachment 190806

View attachment 190807

View attachment 190808

View attachment 190809

View attachment 190810

View attachment 190811
I kind of wish I didn't delete some of these towns but I'm happy with my current town so whatever.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I never really built a street lamp in my old town but since building one in Space I've found I really like them and I've planned out places for three more!


----------



## wolfie1

Such a fun thing to do, Freya.



WHERE ARE THE MOSAICS? Also, I really ship them. <3



FANG ACCEPTED MY BEIGE EMBLEM BLAZER AND FINALLY CHANGED THAT UGLY SHIRT HE'D BEEN WEARING FOR, LIKE, 4 MONTHS.


----------



## wizard

This is the pond next to my house in Lysfjord.


----------



## Licorice

LandonCrossing said:


> View attachment 190837
> This is the pond next to my house in Lysfjord.



Aww i wish i had a pond next to my house


----------



## Requity

LandonCrossing said:


> View attachment 190837
> This is the pond next to my house in Lysfjord.


Landscaping goals. Thanks for giving me an idea for one of the ponds in my town!


----------



## wizard

I changed the season and did some more landscaping around the pond.

- - - Post Merge - - -


The blue balloon looks so beautiful with the landscape.

Rotated version of image.


----------



## Amy-chan

Making patterns that match the ground is so hard ;_;


----------



## Requity

Amy-chan said:


> View attachment 190914
> View attachment 190915
> Making patterns that match the ground is so hard ;_;


You did really well though! Something that I found helps is that if you're making a pattern that goes over grass, use a grass template (like squares, triangle, etc.) as your base, and then draw the design over that. Even then, you'll never have patterns match perfectly 24/7. Something about the sky's natural light makes patterns match at certain times of day, but not during others.


----------



## Amy-chan

Requity said:


> You did really well though! Something that I found helps is that if you're making a pattern that goes over grass, use a grass template (like squares, triangle, etc.) as your base, and then draw the design over that. Even then, you'll never have patterns match perfectly 24/7. Something about the sky's natural light makes patterns match at certain times of day, but not during others.


But that would be a tedious process (considering it though).


----------



## dizzy bone

Hazel lives in that annoying strip of land near the tracks that no one ever visits, so I finally built a bridge to connect her to the rest of us! She's now neighbours with my mayor and Pudge <3 






Freckles coming to fetch some water??


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Licorice

I've been lucky catching stuff for my encyclopedia.


----------



## Lethalia

Chilling with my girl Puddles





​


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Wish I was holding my green glow wand for this.


----------



## buzzing

Mayor Bee and side-character Sans enjoying the aurora borealis 




bonus: Wolfgang getting a lil too freaky a while back over some java​


----------



## AccfSally

*

I still regret telling them to call me that lol




Why do I find this cute.

​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Anybody have Barold the Creepy Psychotic bear cub in their town?


Shy ducky


Umm...no,I think I'll pass........


----------



## wolfie1

I'm not giving you anything because you changed your shirt when I gave you your favorite blazer literally three days ago, lol.



I'm not old but I'm jolly, Cheri???



Jock villagers and their "bro" thing, lmao.



I wasn't expecting this at all! And I don't even remember cataloging anything today or not even yesterday?


----------



## sylviabee




----------



## ali.di.magix

(We look like Animal Crossing versions of the Grinch is what I was getting at)





A truly beautiful collection of photos of my best friend and I in my town on Naughty or Nice Day ​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here are some snippets of Toy Day in my duck town,Quackle.Even though I've been playing ACNL since it came out three years ago,this is the first time I've done Toy Day all the way through.I think the hardest part was getting the friggin' Santa outfit together.


----------



## Amy-chan

Turned over a new leaf ​


----------



## AccfSally

*


New windmill in Chocolat





Something I'm wearing made this happen.



I love how green this picture looks.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Things I have done in this game:


Going frog-style in a heavy rainstorm.I think this might be the ACNL equivalent of running with the bulls in Pamplona.


I have been referred to as "big nose" by an anteater.


I have discovered a forbidden romance.


----------



## buzzing

@Nunnafinga - ur frog town looks SO cute in a rain storm!!! AHH


----------



## Velarniel

Isn't Julian a gentleman? <3


----------



## Amy-chan

Made a town flag for AccfSally~


----------



## Nunnafinga

Either Joey is a serious _Red Dwarf_ fan or the visiting mayor just unleashed some sour notes from the butt tuba....probably both.


Maple just moved in and the first thing she did was hang out with Flurry.Talk about cuteness overload.Meanwhile,Benjamin appears to be doing something rather inappropriate behind that tree.


Geez,somebody keeps sneaking into my town and giving my villagers stupid catchphrases.What's the deal???


----------



## AccfSally

Amy-chan said:


> Made a town flag for AccfSally~
> View attachment 191350
> View attachment 191351



Aww, thank you


----------



## Zero1000

This is old, but I'll post it anyway

Uhh, we're besides your home.
*takes him through both bridges through the plaza*


----------



## Licorice

Landscaped my town a little to make myself feel better about the drab winter.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 191438
I got a second town.

View attachment 191439
While I was map resetting, I found this.

View attachment 191440
I'm ready for 2017


----------



## AccfSally

Isabelle, calm down!


----------



## ellsieotter




----------



## P. Star

I hope Chai's hat doesn't fall into her cup...


----------



## dizzy bone

P. Star said:


> View attachment 191512
> 
> I hope Chai's hat doesn't fall into her cup...



That's so freakin cute.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I watched him fall in.






RIP Lucky (And Deli there in the background thinking if he don't look he won't get called to help).


----------



## Loriii

Some of my favorite New Year screenshots


----------



## Nunnafinga

It was an interesting New Year's Countdown in Bam:

Everybody lined up to get a special New Year's kiss from Rasher.I think the Mayor went for seconds.


Curly almost had to be hosed down.


Pancetti was a total buzzkill by announcing that she was moving away.Sorry,hog mama....you're stayin'.


The Mayor might have overindulged a bit with the umm...sparkling cider.


Sometimes when we enjoy ourselves too much,we tend to say things that we regret later.Mayor Emeril was overheard chatting up Isabelle at the Countdown celebration:

*Mayor Emeril*:"Uh...Isabelle..I know you're a dog and I'm a dude but I've always thought that you're a real babe-o-tron.M-m-maybe we can go out for drinks sometime.......(belch)..."

*Isabelle*:"Sorry,I'm saving myself for K.K. Slider and your arms are too skinny anyways."


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nunnafinga said:


> It was an interesting New Year's Countdown in Bam:
> View attachment 191567
> Everybody lined up to get a special New Year's kiss from Rasher.I think the Mayor went for seconds.
> 
> View attachment 191569
> Curly almost had to be hosed down.
> 
> View attachment 191570
> Pancetti was a total buzzkill by announcing that she was moving away.Sorry,hog mama....you're stayin'.
> 
> View attachment 191571
> The Mayor might have overindulged a bit with the umm...sparkling cider.
> 
> View attachment 191572
> Sometimes when we enjoy ourselves too much,we tend to say things that we regret later.Mayor Emeril was overheard chatting up Isabelle at the Countdown celebration:
> 
> *Mayor Emeril*:"Uh...Isabelle..I know you're a dog and I'm a dude but I've always thought that you're a real babe-o-tron.M-m-maybe we can go out for drinks sometime.......(belch)..."
> 
> *Isabelle*:"Sorry,I'm saving myself for K.K. Slider and your arms are too skinny anyways."


Mayor Emeril Furry Confirmed!!!


----------



## AccfSally

*

Giving the front of my police station a new look.



​*


----------



## Soigne

C'est vraiment magnifique!









I've decided to once again pick the game up, but this time set in French to hopefully better my understanding of the language. It's a bit of a shock after playing in English for so long, and I wasn't expecting the message at the tree planting ceremony to take up 2 text bubbles (the first part just said the date I started). Everything's going smoothly, though!


----------



## dizzy bone

Roh said:


> C'est vraiment magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to once again pick the game up, but this time set in French to hopefully better my understanding of the language. It's a bit of a shock after playing in English for so long, and I wasn't expecting the message at the tree planting ceremony to take up 2 text bubbles (the first part just said the date I started). Everything's going smoothly, though!



whoa this is a great way to practice a language! kind of wish I had a korean copy of the game so I can practice.


----------



## Barbara

dizzy bone said:


> whoa this is a great way to practice a language! kind of wish I had a korean copy of the game so I can practice.



You don't need to have a cartridge from a specific region to use that language. If you change your 3DS's language, the game will change to that language too (if it's available in ACNL).


----------



## dizzy bone

Barbara said:


> You don't need to have a cartridge from a specific region to use that language. If you change your 3DS's language, the game will change to that language too (if it's available in ACNL).



Oh really? That's awesome. I'll have to try it  thanks


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Seriously, it makes the sky look amazing.
Bonus cameo from my golden roses.


----------



## Blueskyy

Who says snooties are completely watered down? I love those rare sassy moments XD



This is my first time getting Jingle's RV! Woohoo!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Feeding the birds!!


----------



## AccfSally

*


I wish I could just buy the furniture from Sylvana's RV without trying to kick someone out of Vista just to have her there. I already have her in my other town, Moonview and I will hate to kick someone out of Vista lol.*​


----------



## Soigne

I completely forgot to play yesterday & today I wasn't feeling up to much. My rating hit 23 % and that's where it will stay until tomorrow, haha.



Spoiler:  







*Helpful hints on money*





*Kat is my newest villager*





*Began working on becoming mayor*





*Paid Astrid/Katrina a visit*





*And paid off my house!*

Here's a look at my map as well, if anyone is interested.




Th?o is Poncho, Salami is Rasher, Dalma is Portia, and Aurore is Aurora. I'm not sure who Lola is in the English version, though. And Kat is obviously Katt.​



Sorry if these seem like irrelevant screenshots, I'm just trying to get a sense of my entire day & thought I'd post them here.


----------



## Eudial

The gang's all here!!! ​


----------



## Licorice

My new second character's home.


----------



## Rochelle

Here are a few pictures of my town Fables! Still a work in progress but the new update has completely reinvigorated the game for me! 

These are also posted on my Animal Crossing Tumblr if anyone is interested: http://fablesandfaerietales.tumblr.com​


----------



## Scully

w. link bordering on flirting with kitty~  lmao


----------



## Nunnafinga

I knew it!No wonder that stupid chicken is always pinging to move.


Yeah,Deli...I remember getting those matching butt tattoos after that crazy New Year's party.Why did I let him talk me into getting a tattoo of a banana riding a unicycle on my booty?


*Epona*:"Look into my flaring nostrils,Rex....you are getting very sleepy....."


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Honestly, same.












LUCKY.


----------



## Gir

These canines won't stop eyeing my food


----------



## Nunnafinga

Teddy the jock bear's house.Didn't know he played the piano.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

View attachment 192085
I didn't know what to use for my avatar so I used this.


----------



## crossinganimal

dizzy bone said:


> whoa this is a great way to practice a language! kind of wish I had a korean copy of the game so I can practice.



I do that too but with spanish... the most dificult thing about it is learning the names of furniture and clothing again...


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 192084
> Teddy the jock bear's house.Didn't know he played the piano.



teddy's a jock? I would have not guessed that by his house! he's so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



Licorice said:


> My new second character's home.
> 
> View attachment 191811
> View attachment 191812
> View attachment 191813



I really love your rooms! they look super cozy <3


----------



## piske

Gir said:


> These canines won't stop eyeing my food



I love that little hat! Is it the My Melody one?


----------



## Lethalia

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 192084
> Teddy the jock bear's house.Didn't know he played the piano.





dizzy bone said:


> teddy's a jock? I would have not guessed that by his house! he's so cute



Haha yea, he's really classy for a jock. Was really surprised when I first entered his home and saw him sitting at his piano. He's got layers, I guess.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Boyd, please don't look at me like that.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Celebrating Papi's birthday with Poppy!​


----------



## mooncat1

That's cool! I love it)


----------



## AccfSally

*


Sitting with villagers.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Glad you like it,Tipper.Did I ever mention that T-Bone used to live in this town a while back?Hmmm...wonder whatever happened to him....?


----------



## dizzy bone

O'Hare asleep on the stump in front of his house <3


----------



## AccfSally

*​Static taking a stroll in Vista.*​


----------



## dizzy bone

opal and I just now with the aurora borealis. basically the only thing I like about winter... it's so pretty


yasss thanks to miiverse I got a nice close up shot of my mayor (from puzzle league). her hair is the same as mine now :'D :'D


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I shouldn't have wifi'd with my other town yesterday... -_-


----------



## AccfSally

​*We thought you knew a way to get back home!*​


----------



## JSS

My mayor and the town's newest resident, Dobie!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Cold air between Fang and Freya during tonight's concert


----------



## piske

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 192305
> 
> O'Hare asleep on the stump in front of his house <3



PRESH <3


----------



## JSS

Me and Dizzy after my second attempt at creating a single pavement pattern. It looks OK but I'm tired of seeing gray paths to be honest... I want color in my town!


----------



## Scully

#same

cherry has no time for small talk, lmao.


----------



## dizzy bone

JSS said:


> Me and Dizzy after my second attempt at creating a single pavement pattern. It looks OK but I'm tired of seeing gray paths to be honest... I want color in my town!



DIZZY IS THE BEST <3 I miss him u_u


----------



## Scully

hella relaxing


----------



## JSS

dizzy bone said:


> DIZZY IS THE BEST <3 I miss him u_u



EXACTLY! I love the faces he makes. #Dizzy4Tier1



Scully said:


> hella relaxing



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Scully

JSS said:


> EXACTLY! I love the faces he makes. #Dizzy4Tier1
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous!



I know, right? the spring and summer nighttime sky is probably one of my fave things about acnl. soooo pretty!


----------



## AccfSally

*

He's alseep, Viche.



My sad attempt to make a sweet trail.​*


----------



## GuerreraD

*Floor*

Hello!  This is just a silly thing, but... does anyone recognize this floor, please? I'm not sure if it's a custom design or not.


----------



## dizzy bone

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!  This is just a silly thing, but... does anyone recognize this floor, please? I'm not sure if it's a custom design or not.
> 
> View attachment 192554



I think that's called kitschy tile


----------



## Licorice

"Chickens are ugly!"

Okay but look at Ava in a blossom shirt...


Ava is a poultry princess.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Licorice said:


> "Chickens are ugly!"
> 
> Okay but look at Ava in a blossom shirt...
> View attachment 192584
> 
> Ava is a poultry princess.






Yeah,that top looks good on Ava(my Ava still has her original shirt and I've had her for over a year and a half!).The color matches her crest.I think Broffina looks good wearing the beaded tank.I don't really like her original fiendish shirt.I gave Goose a pleather vest just to see if he'd even wear it and it makes him look like some angry chicken biker.


----------



## Licorice

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 192592
> 
> View attachment 192593
> Yeah,that top looks good on Ava(my Ava still has her original shirt and I've had her for over a year and a half!).The color matches her crest.I think Broffina looks good wearing the beaded tank.I don't really like her original fiendish shirt.I gave Goose a pleather vest just to see if he'd even wear it and it makes him look like some angry chicken biker.



Biker Goose is adorable! My Ava changed her shirt the first day she moved in. Which I don't mind because it's soooo much cuter than her original shirt. The blossom shirt should be her default imo. I agree with you on Broffina, she is pretty in dark colors but her original shirt is fugly. :/


----------



## Lethalia

These pics are increasing my interest in chickens! I almost want to use my Ken amiibo card now.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Torturing the dung beetle.



Meteor showers falling over Chocolat last night.



One of the rooms in my side character's house.



Ok..

I love Buzz by the way.​*


----------



## Loriii

Ursala's birthday! She looks adorable whenever she smiles and look happy.





I caught her napping with Ketchup.





If anything, that's being rude Ketchup!





She and Inkwell about to jump off the cliff to play in the ocean (or to escape my town). Good thing I stop them.





This is the second time June visited my house the day after I finished decorating a new room. She's always updated!





"Erm, where's Cookie (the dog)? I know she used to live here but I moved her out haha is she haunting us?! Ohhh you're talking about me" xD


----------



## Amy-chan

Recreating an old screenshot!



I missed this small cutie!​


----------



## GuerreraD

*Birthday*

This was my birthday 2016, with my absolutely three fave villagers: Marshall, Alice and Zucker.
I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Requity

Scully said:


> View attachment 192539
> 
> hella relaxing


I just love that landscaping! It's so serene.


----------



## Scully

Requity said:


> I just love that landscaping! It's so serene.



thank you so much, omg :3 it's amazing how serene and relaxing this game can be.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's Chef Deli's Simian Bistro.Here's his menu for the evening:banana and kumquat salad with a banana vinaigrette,bananas au gratin,braised bananas with a beef and banana reduction,garlic mashed bananas and for dessert,bananas Foster.Yum.


Yeah,frogman....you might be able to fit a half-starved gerbil on your lap.


Last week Weber and Quillson served their six hours of community service on dead bug and duck poop patrol.Seems that they got into a scrap after arguing about who would win in a fight between Donald Duck and Daffy Duck.....(Daffy would)...


----------



## piske

Amy-chan said:


> Recreating an old screenshot!
> View attachment 192608
> View attachment 192609
> I missed this small cutie!​



What is that wig/hair accessory? IT'S SO CUTE! <3


----------



## Amy-chan

Ghostelle said:


> What is that wig/hair accessory? IT'S SO CUTE! <3


It's the flower fairy wig.


----------



## piske

Amy-chan said:


> It's the flower fairy wig.



Ohh, I love it! <3 Thank you for telling me!


----------



## Hyper-Sama

Well, here's my town also I guess (I restarted so that is why it's called REBORN)


----------



## lotsofcrossing

*finally got my outfit all together, i'm in love <3*


----------



## dizzy bone

Here are some screenshots I uploaded to miiverse today!



My mayor in some completed rooms in town ) I also went to celebrate Opal's birthday! I didn't realise Pudge and Opal's friendship was that high. I would have expected Chief or O'Hare to be at her party


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

So many holes punched. So little bingo.


----------



## GuerreraD

This is my lastest achieved badge!  I failed to snap the exact moment Phineas was giving it to me, but at least here's the celebrating text! Gosh, I have now so few gold badges yet to get... three years surely run fast, ha ha ha!


----------



## dizzy bone

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> View attachment 192720
> So many holes punched. So little bingo.



i feel ya :'D btw your paths look amazing!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

dizzy bone said:


> i feel ya :'D btw your paths look amazing!



Thank yous! I had a royal blue/white obsession for a while hehe


----------



## piske

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Thank yous! I had a royal blue/white obsession for a while hehe



I love it too! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ghostelle said:


> I love it too! Did you make it yourself?



I did. And so kind of you to say


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Mayor:*"Ok guys, I have a question for you:What came first...the chicken or the egg?"

*Chickens:*"Uhhh.........cluck?"


"Sure Ava....how about an agrias butterfly?Just like the one that's sitting on your table that I already caught for you just two days ago."


----------



## helloxcutiee

At least I got second place. ​


----------



## lotsofcrossing

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 192727
> *Mayor:*"Ok guys, I have a question for you:What came first...the chicken or the egg?"
> 
> *Chickens:*"Uhhh.........cluck?"
> 
> View attachment 192728
> "Sure Ava....how about an agrias butterfly?Just like the one that's sitting on your table that I already caught for you just two days ago."



I don't know why I found this so funny but they look like they're ready to knock you out


----------



## JSS

A beautiful, gorgeous, revolutionary attempt at Feng Shui! Your mayors are jealous!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Has anyone noticed this before?! I went to CLUB LOL and K.K. put up my mayor's freakin' mug shot on the big screen!!! -___- how low budget is this place?



Replaced the large bookshelf in my mayor's office with a medicine cabinet. I can now prescribe herbal "remedies" to ailing villagers muhaha 



When you're supposed to be doing laundry but you get distracted by anime


----------



## Nunnafinga

Felyne's turn on the yellow bench.


Gracie joined in on some hide & seek the other day.I don't think she grasped the concept of the game because she chose the middle of the plaza as her hiding spot and she just stayed there long after the game was over.What's up with that?


There's been some strange villager sightings in one of my towns recently.The villager in question has been described as "big,blue and hairy".Wait....what the heck is that?!?!??


----------



## Lululand

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 192916
> Felyne's turn on the yellow bench.



Aaagghhh Felyne is so cute... and I loved MH... so jealous of you right now ;_;


Anywho, I found a pic of my mayor's wip bedroom of one of the (many) towns I gave up on a while ago. It was sorta kinda pretty maybe so I just thought I'd share


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Pinkbell

My doll house is coming along ^^


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Got bored and changed my look a bit.





Mayoral visor activated.

I can't believe I just said that...


----------



## dizzy bone

Here are some 3am scenes I took of my town through miiverse









i miss dirt paths u.u can't wait until the snow melts


----------



## Nul




----------



## Scully

ZZzzzzz ^^ :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lululand said:


> Aaagghhh Felyne is so cute... and I loved MH... so jealous of you right now ;_;
> 
> 
> Anywho, I found a pic of my mayor's wip bedroom of one of the (many) towns I gave up on a while ago. It was sorta kinda pretty maybe so I just thought I'd share
> 
> View attachment 192927



omg that is SO cute and cozy. i kind of wanna copy it lol ^^ v cute!


----------



## Lululand

Pinkbell said:


> My doll house is coming along ^^



I love that ducky dress


----------



## lotsofcrossing

*Whitney came over for a visit today! <3*​


----------



## Pinkbell

Lululand said:


> I love that ducky dress



Me too ^_^ I have the qr if you want it pm or vm 

ALSO how pretty!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Eggs built the perfect snow boy today.


Even O'Hare stopped to admire it


Unfortunately, when Eggs wasn't looking Snow boy skipped town and took an orange tulip with him.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Mayor 76 sees a resident in trouble. Mayor 76 doesn't help said resident. Mayor 76 needs to re-evaluate his life.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Mayor Juniper's hanging out in her brand new, albeit un-refurbished kitchen!​


----------



## helloxcutiee

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 193245
> Eggs built the perfect snow boy today.
> 
> View attachment 193246
> Even O'Hare stopped to admire it
> 
> View attachment 193247
> Unfortunately, when Eggs wasn't looking Snow boy skipped town and took an orange tulip with him.



I love the combo of pink and orange flowers that looks so nice.


----------



## dizzy bone

Helloxcutiee said:


> I love the combo of pink and orange flowers that looks so nice.



Thank you! I think the orange flowers look nice with a lot of other flower combinations <3





I FINALLY BEAT PUZZLE LEAGUE TODAY!!!! It was actually way less stressful that I remember it to be (last time I played it I got stuck on the timed garbage block level). I had a lot of practice playing Time Attack to get MEOW coupons, so I breezed through it quite easily, even without amiibos. I'll probably have nightmares of swiping fruit blocks now u_u


----------



## AccfSally

*

OK...​*​


----------



## Loriii

"Good timing. I'm so freakin' hungry. Am I going to eat all of these? o: The lobster is calling me!!!"





"I'm not done yet" (Omg, there's more in the kitchen)"





"Okay, I'm super duper full now so I'm just gonna hangout and chill for a while..."





"...or play the piano. I need to stand up and be a little more active to burn the fats"





"How about play my Wii U? or just wait here until Switch comes" XD


----------



## Pinkbell

Mayor Hana's kitchen is coming along ^^


----------



## Airysuit

My house!

City tree!
I still love when aurora's show op <3


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Mayor 76 forgets that Weber calls him boss. :')


----------



## Nunnafinga

These two have been bramigas since Maple moved in a couple of weeks ago.I don't know if Flurry's house is big enough to contain all that cuteness.


"Guys,I have a big problem....my house has termites.Can you help?"


"Uhhhh............yes?"

Sometimes it's better to tell a white lie if it keeps you from hurting a pig's feelings.


----------



## Fruitcup

Throwback Thursday! 
Before:

After:

Same Location
I recently found pictures of my town from way back, it makes me happy and proud to see the progression of my town.


----------



## Flare

Tom Nook knows about plot resetting. lol


----------



## Lululand

I think I've managed to settle on my final house exterior's look.



I was worried about the blue roof blending in with the sky too much, but I think it looks pretty ok in the sunset 

Once again I just can't bring myself to expand my home any further, I love the "tiny house" aesthetic too much ;u;


----------



## Lindsaykim

when u make a town flag and it actually comes out good :')


----------



## dizzy bone

Lululand said:


> I think I've managed to settle on my final house exterior's look.
> 
> View attachment 193712
> 
> I was worried about the blue roof blending in with the sky too much, but I think it looks pretty ok in the sunset
> 
> Once again I just can't bring myself to expand my home any further, I love the "tiny house" aesthetic too much ;u;



tiny houses are the best :3 :3 I regret expanding one of the houses in my town, but ah I want those extra rooms for decorating


----------



## Loriii

Wolf Link trying to make a move















But oh well... 










In other news, I've made a new room in my museum's second floor which is, coincidentally, a flower shop. ("Maybe Vivian wants you to give her more flowers. I got you covered Wolf Link!")


----------



## Ichigo.

the spa in luna's hotel is finally complete! though i'm having trouble on deciding which version i like best: light on or off 

off:





on:


----------



## dizzy bone

Ichigo. said:


> the spa in luna's hotel is finally complete! though i'm having trouble on deciding which version i like best: light on or off
> 
> off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on:



off!


----------



## Candlehearts

Merry bein ungrateful af about the stump I added to my town ʕノ?ᴥ?ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Muttly

Ichigo. said:


> the spa in luna's hotel is finally complete! though i'm having trouble on deciding which version i like best: light on or off
> 
> off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on:



I like off better. By the way, I'm using the same flooring for my spa .


----------



## Lululand

Ichigo. said:


> the spa in luna's hotel is finally complete! though i'm having trouble on deciding which version i like best: light on or off
> 
> off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on:



That looks amazing! When the light is off the atmosphere is much more serene and relaxing, which fits a spa better imo


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

The cutest thing happened!!





Ahh!! My sweet OTP <3


----------



## Ichigo.

Lululand said:


> That looks amazing! When the light is off the atmosphere is much more serene and relaxing, which fits a spa better imo



thanks for the help guys! i agree with your point about the atmosphere. off it is


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

Caius said:


> Post all your images of you, your town, or hanging out with your buddies!
> 
> *TIP!* Use the Nintendo 3DS Image Share tool to easily upload your screenshots from 3DS to Tumblr, Twitter, and Facebook! Then from those services, you can post your screenshots in this thread on TBT!
> http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/




I've been dying to find out how to post screen shots to tumblr...my 3ds image share days posting to tumblr isn't an option!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Warning: Do not yank on Curly's curly tail.


Taking advantage of a strategically located rainbow.It even makes the somber Moai statues look happy....sort of.


Here's Puck the lazy penguin sporting the bunny shirt.That poor bunny is so stretched out it looks like he was flattened by a steamroller.Mr.Puck needs to cut back on the pickled herring.


----------



## Loriii

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 193975
> Taking advantage of a strategically located rainbow.It even makes the somber Moai statues look happy....sort of.



I love this particular screenshot! I've never seen anyone landscaped the Moai statue this beautifully with or without the rainbow.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Role said:


> I love this particular screenshot! I've never seen anyone landscaped the Moai statue this beautifully with or without the rainbow.



Hey,thanks!I don't consider myself to be all that good at landscaping but I think this turned out a lot better than I thought it would.I finally started fixing up this town and it's coming along pretty well so far.


----------



## Loriii

Nunnafinga said:


> Hey,thanks!I don't consider myself to be all that good at landscaping but I think this turned out a lot better than I thought it would.I finally started fixing up this town and it's coming along pretty well so far.



You should give yourself some credit  It's not that easy to maintain multiple towns so seeing them coming along and having progress means you're doing a impressive job. Good luck! (btw, just continue posting stuff about your villagers. I love reading when you make skits or funny stories out of them haha)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Role said:


> You should give yourself some credit  It's not that easy to maintain multiple towns so seeing them coming along and having progress means you're doing a impressive job. Good luck! (btw, just continue posting stuff about your villagers. I love reading when you make skits or funny stories out of them haha)



Thanks again.I'll keep the posts comin'.


----------



## SilkingOblique

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 193245
> Eggs built the perfect snow boy today.
> 
> View attachment 193246
> Even O'Hare stopped to admire it
> 
> View attachment 193247
> Unfortunately, when Eggs wasn't looking Snow boy skipped town and took an orange tulip with him.



I went back a few pages, looking at all the neat screenshots from everyone and when I saw this I just had to point it out. Your character is ADORABLE. ♥


----------



## Nunnafinga

Live long and prosper.


----------



## Lululand

HENRY

WTF 

WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO GET RID OF YOUR CHILD


----------



## AccfSally

*

Working on one of my side character's room in Vista.



A bakery in my main character's house in Chocolat.

*

​


----------



## Buster Bunny

That one was funny:
Ganon asked me to deliver a gift for Pekoe:





Guess she don't realize she got a present from the Demon King himself:





Even Ganon can be nice with the ladies:


----------



## Pinkbell

Posted to a FB group.. but here is my finished kitchen.



Spoiler


----------



## jvgsjeff




----------



## Loriii

Just finished making a mini-hospital/clinic and bathroom in my second character's house
















Someone's gossiping about them again. Good job, Wolf Link?!


----------



## AccfSally

*







Been redoing my side characters rooms lately, will update DA later this week.*​


----------



## Capeet

Spoiler: Town pics


























Mhh so yeah, I been doing a lot of landscaping in my town lately. I'm actually starting to get super discouraged because it doesn't look at all how I want it. I'm probably gonna redo the whole thing but yeah I thought I'd post these here anyway. Need to show my progress to someone!


----------



## Lululand

Lazy afternoon in Oranvale



I can't wait to complete this town and launch it officially...
I decided to keep Frobert just because of how cute his house is lol. At least for now.


----------



## Loriii

This part when you cross the bridge from the villager houses going to the bus stop is one of my favorite areas in my town.






Ursala is napping. Should I disturb her? Hmm...






I've made use of that lone, single pond in my town by building a windmill, outdoor chair and a picnic blanket next to it (lol hardly visible in the picture but it's located on the left of the picnic).


----------



## dizzy bone

Role said:


> This part when you cross the bridge from the villager houses going to the bus stop is one of my favorite areas in my town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ursala is napping. Should I disturb her? Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made use of that lone, single pond in my town by building a windmill, outdoor chair and a picnic blanket next to it (lol hardly visible in the picture but it's located on the left of the picnic).



your town looks gorgeous!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I forgot that I had taken this shot of Beardo's house the day that nice rainbow appeared.I was gonna have Beardo in the shot but I didn't want to ruin it(just kiddin'...I like that bear....maybe).


That Kiki has such a good memory.I've moved her around so much that I've forgotten which towns she's lived in.


Spork stares longingly as Agnes departs.He remembers long walks on the beach in the French Riviera,sipping Dom Perignon out of fine crystal on a summer cruise in the Mediterranean and sending bouquets of red roses to her on Valentine's Day......either that or he's just checkin' out her booty.


----------



## hamster

finally finished my kitchen!


----------



## Loriii

dizzy bone said:


> your town looks gorgeous!



A lot of areas are still WIP but thank you, I appreciate the comment 



Nunnafinga said:


> I forgot that I had taken this shot of Beardo's house the day that nice rainbow appeared.I was gonna have Beardo in the shot but I didn't want to ruin it(just kiddin'...I like that bear....maybe).
> 
> That Kiki has such a good memory.I've moved her around so much that I've forgotten which towns she's lived in.
> 
> Spork stares longingly as Agnes departs.He remembers long walks on the beach in the French Riviera,sipping Dom Perignon out of fine crystal on a summer cruise in the Mediterranean and sending bouquets of red roses to her on Valentine's Day......either that or he's just checkin' out her booty.



Amazing view! And the last two pictures cracked me up especially Spork XD


----------



## Candyapple

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## GuerreraD

I can't believe I haven't posted this yet...





It was my first time playing!  I knew my dearest three wouldn't fail me.


----------



## pika62221




----------



## dizzy bone

pika62221 said:


> View attachment 194371
> View attachment 194372
> View attachment 194373
> View attachment 194374
> View attachment 194375



Hahaha this is the best thing ever


----------



## Loriii

Look at all those reactions/their faces especially Tammy LOL


----------



## Buster Bunny

Copper showed in both NewLeaf and Joyville: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and in Acme who showed up was Jingle:


----------



## treetops

--


----------



## AccfSally

*Gigi showed up on Main St.*​


----------



## AccfSally

*

What



Viche is always following Sheldon around town. 



Genji's face got stuck lol​*


----------



## Licorice

My angel Deli ♪


FINALLY


----------



## AccfSally

*




It's my birthday today! yeah, all my mayors share the same b-day.


Vista's museum is finally complete! ​*


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 194645
> View attachment 194646
> View attachment 194647
> View attachment 194648
> 
> It's my birthday today! yeah, all my mayors share the same b-day.
> 
> View attachment 194649
> Vista's museum is finally complete! ​*



happy birthday! <3 so many squirrels hehe


----------



## Nunnafinga

That's great,buddy but you might want to lighten up on the green eye shadow before your mug gets pasted on that bag of chips(or does he mean crisps?)


Umm,sure Felyne..that top is sharper than a page of Oscar Wilde’s witticisms rolled into a point, sprinkled with lemon juice, and stuck into someone’s eye._Phew!_I think he bought it......


Not just any group of villagers would risk life and limb to attend a dedication ceremony just inches away from a precipitous drop onto a patch of thorny roses.I tip my halo to each and every one of you....even Drift,the non-PWP suggesting,semi-annoying orange froggy.


----------



## Licorice

AWWWYEAHH


----------



## JSS

It has been a roller coaster week in Twinleaf. Zell conned the mayor with yet another fake painting, Bunnie, Roald and Dizzy got together and gave Serena a mop for her birthday, and long-time resident Monique's tearful goodbye was followed by the arrival of two new faces. One of them, Fuchsia, has already been seen stirring up trouble by getting into an argument with Dobie, twice. The other one, Tia, is now starting to find out just what exactly she got herself into...






The heated arguments have caused the snow to melt. (I missed all the green so much. *weeps*)​


----------



## Ichigo.

Chai exploring her new town's campsite area


----------



## Licorice

I've been on a roll lately. Finally after restarting a bunch over the years I have managed to keep a town long enough to accomplish so much. I've never had this many gold badges before. :0


----------



## Flare

I hope so too Isabelle.
rip, this was deleted from Miiverse. XD


----------



## AccfSally

*

Two villagers were outside during this and neither of them bother to show up.



New campsite in Flora.



Peanut put on my new design.




I love my snooty squirrels. Mint and Blaire live in my other towns​*


----------



## dizzy bone

JSS said:


> It has been a roller coaster week in Twinleaf. Zell conned the mayor with yet another fake painting, Bunnie, Roald and Dizzy got together and gave Serena a mop for her birthday, and long-time resident Monique's tearful goodbye was followed by the arrival of two new faces. One of them, Fuchsia, has already been seen stirring up trouble by getting into an argument with Dobie, twice. The other one, Tia, is now starting to find out just what exactly she got herself into...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heated arguments have caused the snow to melt. (I missed all the green so much. *weeps*)​



D'AWWW but how can you say no to that face? give all the colouring books to dizzy <3


----------



## AccfSally

*

Not for long, Mira.



I'm one of my favorite Pokemon and Vich? is blocking me somewhat.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sprocket is my newest villager.I just felt the need to have a robotic ostrich living in my town.He seems to be sort of a Frankenstein.....a normal ostrich body with a mechanized head.It rains kind of a lot in my town so I'd better stock up on the WD-40.


Ummm...I'd love to,Beardo but I need to sort out my exciting collection of fleas that I've picked off of the other villagers....maybe next time.


Hmm,now that you mention it I do smell something that resembles eucalyptus leaves combined with refried beans.......would that be a koala fart?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

The last sad snowmen of the season. It's spring! So fresh! So green! I've been longing for this.


----------



## Loriii

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> View attachment 194789
> 
> The last sad snowmen of the season. It's spring! So fresh! So green! I've been longing for this.



aww that was so cute (and yet sad seeing them melt)


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

master.leor said:


> aww that was so cute (and yet sad seeing them melt)



They're all saying that spring is their favourite season. Bittersweet.


----------



## AccfSally

*Spring has arrive*​


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I've been landscaping for the past month so I didn't take much screenshots.


I ended up creating a dirt path when I was re-landscaping this area.

Decided to take one last screenshot before Winter ends.


----------



## helloxcutiee

The campsite ~​


----------



## AccfSally

*

Re done my picture room.
I actually have other ideas, but I may have to put up another house. But I don't want to, because I may have to remodel the hold town. I'll just give it to my other character in another town.



Matching umbrellas



Sheldon's birthday today.


He really loved his gift.

*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

The green returns in Bam!:


Gee,thanks.


Getting an earful from Peggy and Agnes.Sometimes the mayor is a bit pigheaded...


Checking out the rainbow(and the back of Truffles' enormous head) with Spork.


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 194793
> 
> View attachment 194794
> 
> 
> *Spring has arrive*​



Poor guy! Did he melt immediately after the first day of spring or is he still hangin on?


----------



## AccfSally

dizzy bone said:


> Poor guy! Did he melt immediately after the first day of spring or is he still hangin on?



He's still in town melting away when I was there yesterday.

This must be new, because before the update he would've disappeared on the second day of our towns having grass again.


----------



## dizzy bone

Took a few snaps during Festivale! I didn't play it through to the end though. 

In Tinytree: 










beau fell into a pitfall while dancing... but that didn't get him down! villagers can't be sad during festival. 

In Kiri:











This is my first spring in Kiri so everything is so fresh and exciting!

More pictures here: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/02/why-arent-you-gyrating.html


----------



## Nicole.

dizzy bone said:


> Took a few snaps during Festivale! I didn't play it through to the end though.
> 
> In Tinytree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beau fell into a pitfall while dancing... but that didn't get him down! villagers can't be sad during festival.
> 
> In Kiri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first spring in Kiri so everything is so fresh and exciting!
> 
> More pictures here: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/02/why-arent-you-gyrating.html



Your town looks so pretty, I love it!


----------



## AccfSally

*

Vich? wears her feather hat a little differently.  




Festivale is today



Yesterday, I found out your character will interact the bonfire item as well. 
Also the Dream Town I was visiting was Lion village.



First time I've ever seen her sitting down in a while (well in her house).​*


----------



## watercolorwish

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 194905
> 
> Vich? wears her feather hat a little differently.
> 
> View attachment 194906
> View attachment 194907
> 
> Festivale is today
> 
> View attachment 194908
> 
> Yesterday, I found out your character will interact the bonfire item as well.
> Also the Dream Town I was visiting was Lion village.
> 
> View attachment 194909
> 
> First time I've ever seen her sitting down in a while (well in her house).​*



omg can someone please make a list of all the furniture you can interact with since the update? i didnt even know you could do that


----------



## Invisible again

Thanks, Luna. Just where I wanted to go.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

My Festivale experience. It's the first time I experienced this in real time


----------



## dizzy bone

thatawkwardkid said:


> My Festivale experience. It's the first time I experienced this in real time
> View attachment 194947
> 
> View attachment 194948
> 
> View attachment 194949
> 
> View attachment 194950
> 
> View attachment 194951
> 
> View attachment 194952
> 
> View attachment 194953



Your flowers look so nice and colourful, so fitting for festivale! Btw Pudge is awesome <3


----------



## thatawkwardkid

dizzy bone said:


> Your flowers look so nice and colourful, so fitting for festivale! Btw Pudge is awesome <3



Thanks!  I think it the reason why it looks colorful is because I watered all my flowers before updating my dream address.


----------



## Cheburashka

Nunnafinga said:


> The green returns in Bam!:
> 
> View attachment 194846
> Gee,thanks.
> 
> View attachment 194847
> Getting an earful from Peggy and Agnes.Sometimes the mayor is a bit pigheaded...
> 
> View attachment 194848
> Checking out the rainbow(and the back of Truffles' enormous head) with Spork.



Aahaha... how did you get ALL of them to wear the same shirt?


----------



## Loriii

I took a few pictures of my first Festivale in Sniflwuf


----------



## dizzy bone

master.leor said:


> I took a few pictures of my first Festivale in Sniflwuf



aww your town has so many returning villagers <3 everyone looks so cute celebrating festivale


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cheburashka said:


> Aahaha... how did you get ALL of them to wear the same shirt?



It started when I gave Curly a denim vest for his birthday a couple of years ago.Within a week or two,he had given the vest to Truffles and Peggy.After it spread to a few more pigs,I thought I'd try to get the rest of 'em to wear it just to see if I could,so I carried a couple of vests in my pockets and gave a couple as birthday presents.I might do the same thing in another town because there are some new outfits from the Welcome Amiibo update that I like.


----------



## Loriii

dizzy bone said:


> aww your town has so many returning villagers <3 everyone looks so cute celebrating festivale



Thank you ^-^ hehe yeah I just created a second town to accommodate them XD


----------



## wolfie1

What should a penguin be known for if not for rock climbing? Henry is so stupid.



Uh... I don't want to lose my head, thank you.











Team Rocket Grunt Rolf wants to battle the music!


----------



## Nunnafinga

No,Bree isn't an usher at the local cinema but she looks pretty darn cute anyways.Pippy gifted her a comedian's outfit yesterday out of the blue. 


Goo goo g'joob!Goose is all charged up after receiving _Magical Mystery Tour_(on vinyl,no less) as a gift from the mayor.He was even more pleased when he realized that Ringo is dressed like a chicken on the cover.


Busted!!Rex was caught red-pawed using the town sandbox as his own personal litter tray.As punishment he was sentenced to brushing Beardo's belly hair for a week.


----------



## Moonfish




----------



## Loriii

That particular view with the shooting star is amazing


----------



## dizzy bone

It was Tinytree's 1-Year Anniversary today! Ahhhh cuteness overload. I almost missed it too because I wasn't planning on playing my town today but decided to log on before bed. 





Only two villagers and Mabel showed up.. they gave me a peep show. 





1-year + an unknown amount of days time travelling!





The sapling clock in my basement before I find a suitable place for it in my house.

I'll refrain from posting the whole ceremony, so you can see other pics here! http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/03/tinytrees-1-year-anniversary.html


----------



## Loriii

dizzy bone said:


> It was Tinytree's 1-Year Anniversary today! Ahhhh cuteness overload. I almost missed it too because I wasn't planning on playing my town today but decided to log on before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two villagers and Mabel showed up.. they gave me a peep show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-year + an unknown amount of days time travelling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sapling clock in my basement before I find a suitable place for it in my house.
> 
> I'll refrain from posting the whole ceremony, so you can see other pics here! http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/03/tinytrees-1-year-anniversary.html



Awesome! There's something about your town plaza and the background that looks surreal


----------



## dizzy bone

master.leor said:


> Awesome! There's something about your town plaza and the background that looks surreal



Yeah! Super spooky... and a little ominous. It's a strange time to have an anniversary  I was expecting it to be a starry sky like my other town, but nope!


----------



## AccfSally

*

Off the table!



Rude...​*


----------



## helloxcutiee

_Happy birthday Faerydae ~_​


----------



## AccfSally

*

Re-done my main room in my mayor's house*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Frobert and Prince were saddened after the mayor told them that Kermit was just a puppet and not actually a real frog.


_"I want an Oompa-Loompa now!!!!"_


Back in the Quack.Thanks to the Welcome Amiibo update,Joey has returned to my ducky town,Quackle.Can't have a proper duck town without that diapered ducky.


----------



## dizzy bone

Opal sent me a twinkle dress in the mail today and tonight's the meteor shower!! 





hell yeah I can rock off the shoulder! heh pudge got into my screenshot. he waters my plants for me every day





*wishes* _please god don't give me a toilet again.. what a cruel joke_


----------



## Moonfish




----------



## CaramelCookie

I think Rodney and Flurry might be dating... I see them hanging around too much and today he changed his catchphrase all by himself to match hers...


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've been fiddling with the landscaping and such in Stilton.I'm experimenting with a sort of desert/oasis thing and not entirely sure if I'll keep it:


----------



## AccfSally

*

I love it when two villagers are sitting down.



Trying to fill up this area.

*​


----------



## Fruitcup

The modern clock was one of my final pwp installments, I had never seen it when the clock changed hour. It looks so cool, I love the attention to detail in this game, never gets old. <3


----------



## treetops

--


----------



## lemon tree

Redone this area, I'm very happy about the result^^


----------



## AccfSally

*

This cutie is moving into Flora.<3 I almost replace Doc for him in Vista



Viche has a new job.




Outfits that are currently in Chocolat's dream town. (I had my mayor from Flora try them on)*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rasher is not a morning pig.


Rain with no clouds?Geez,I hope that's rain and not meteorites.


OMG!I can't believe that ugly,bumpy ass frog is moving to my town!!

Just kiddin'.I moved Wart Jr. to my oldest town so he could "retire" with the other geezers,Gaston,Bree,Pippy,Tangy and Beau.I've had all of those villagers for nearly four years.


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 195373
> Rasher is not a morning pig.
> 
> View attachment 195374
> Rain with no clouds?Geez,I hope that's rain and not meteorites.
> 
> View attachment 195375
> OMG!I can't believe that ugly,bumpy ass frog is moving to my town!!
> 
> Just kiddin'.I moved Wart Jr. to my oldest town so he could "retire" with the other geezers,Gaston,Bree,Pippy,Tangy and Beau.I've had all of those villagers for nearly four years.



Aww I wish I could have a town to retire my old villagers! I'd feel better about replacing them with new villagers u_u


----------



## AccfSally

*

Making a miniature zen garden in Flora *​


----------



## Loriii

Katrina is finally staying on my main street.










First time I've seen Maddie (or any villager) sitting on the swinging bench.
I caught Ketchup and June hanging out. They're a bunch of adorable cuties.





I've made use of this lone thick strip inside "my neighborhood" to plant a giant tulip (I meant, topiary).
Sylvana was supposed to be there beside Dobie but she probably drown in the flowers.





That face though XD I finally got him


----------



## AccfSally

* 





Claude is the cutest!​*


----------



## treetops




----------



## dizzy bone

Some progress in my town Kiri! It's slowly coming along! 





Rice rack PWP and my poorly drawn crops! 





Another view of the rice rack with the zen bell in the distance





My mayor being creepy in the hot spring area in town, right behind the waterfall!

Lots more photos here and a few ideas on making my town fantasy life themed :'D : http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/03/progress-on-kiri-new-fantasy-life-theme.html


----------



## Nunnafinga

Quackle has been around for over three years and I've never had the fountain built...until now.Still needs a bit of work.



I'd never seen this dialogue before.Nintendo likes to take a little jab at itself every once in a while.


Mayor:"Ozzie,what is best in life?"

Ozzie:"To crush your enemies,see them driven before you and to to hear the lamentation of their women."

Mayor:"Whoa.....that's heavy!"


----------



## Moonfish




----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

I was bored 





I was bored with that one but it was too funny



One of his jokes I snapped

Um thats it


----------



## EzraBlue




----------



## dizzy bone

tinytree:





wishing on a dandelion! 





hmm the well was dry

kiri: 





my favourite spot in town looks so nice at this time of day!





newest resident cally out and about! 





it was julian's birthday today! i forgot to buy him a present so i got him socks. everyone likes socks right?


----------



## Nunnafinga

The windmill gives a town that rustic feel.I'd like it if in some future AC game you could put a traditional red barn,a large haystack or even an old tractor in your town.


Hmmm...I wonder where Plucky could be hiding......surely not in the middle of town with pretty much nothing around her.


Mayor:"So,Timmy.....er Tommy....who's that weirdo bird hanging out next to the toilet?"

Tommy:"Oh,him?That's Lucha, one of those bottom-dwelling tier 5 villagers we're still trying to sell.In fact,I've heard that since he's so unpopular they might make a tier 6 just for him.Since everybody has Amiibo cards now,we just can't seem to get rid of this guy."

Mayor:"So if I buy Lucha here,you'll throw in that nice crapper?"

Tommy:"Nope....other way 'round."


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 195767
> The windmill gives a town that rustic feel.I'd like it if in some future AC game you could put a traditional red barn,a large haystack or even an old tractor in your town.
> 
> View attachment 195768
> Hmmm...I wonder where Plucky could be hiding......surely not in the middle of town with pretty much nothing around her.
> 
> View attachment 195769
> Mayor:"So,Timmy.....er Tommy....who's that weirdo bird hanging out next to the toilet?"
> 
> Tommy:"Oh,him?That's Lucha, one of those bottom-dwelling tier 5 villagers we're still trying to sell.In fact,I've heard that since he's so unpopular they might make a tier 6 just for him.Since everybody has Amiibo cards now,we just can't seem to get rid of this guy."
> 
> Mayor:"So if I buy Lucha here,you'll throw in that nice crapper?"
> 
> Tommy:"Nope....other way 'round."



I really like your town! It looks very natural looking


----------



## Nunnafinga

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I really like your town! It looks very natural looking



Thanks!I was going for a brick and ivy look but I could only find the brick.It's still got a ways to go but it's coming along.


----------



## Flare

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 195767
> The windmill gives a town that rustic feel.I'd like it if in some future AC game you could put a traditional red barn,a large haystack or even an old tractor in your town.
> 
> View attachment 195768
> Hmmm...I wonder where Plucky could be hiding......surely not in the middle of town with pretty much nothing around her.
> 
> View attachment 195769
> Mayor:"So,Timmy.....er Tommy....who's that weirdo bird hanging out next to the toilet?"
> 
> Tommy:"Oh,him?That's Lucha, one of those bottom-dwelling tier 5 villagers we're still trying to sell.In fact,I've heard that since he's so unpopular they might make a tier 6 just for him.Since everybody has Amiibo cards now,we just can't seem to get rid of this guy."
> 
> Mayor:"So if I buy Lucha here,you'll throw in that nice crapper?"
> 
> Tommy:"Nope....other way 'round."


Nice!
Do you know where you found those Moon Patterns by that house? 
Would be interested in using them for my town.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Flare21 said:


> Nice!
> Do you know where you found those Moon Patterns by that house?
> Would be interested in using them for my town.



Thanks!Here's a link to the page with the moon pattern:

http://halloween-crossing.tumblr.com/page/6


----------



## Flare

Nunnafinga said:


> Thanks!Here's a link to page with the moon pattern:
> 
> http://halloween-crossing.tumblr.com/page/6


Sweet!
Thanks!


----------



## Scully

omg 3 years owning this game and I've never seen a villager on a private beach before!  sorry for intruding on your alone time, bluebear~


----------



## Barbara

Scully said:


> omg 3 years owning this game and I've never seen a villager on a private beach before!  sorry for intruding on your alone time, bluebear~
> 
> View attachment 195851



You know, I'm generally against hacking (I mostly find it unnecessary and ugly) but it's really nice to just put a pwp there like that. They should've allowed that in the first place! It's really cute that Bluebear was chilling there, though. I wonder how she got there..?


----------



## dizzy bone

Scully said:


> omg 3 years owning this game and I've never seen a villager on a private beach before!  sorry for intruding on your alone time, bluebear~
> 
> View attachment 195851



whoa that's awesome! she just wanted to catch beetles! the log bench looks soo cute there.. I wish we could really put PWPs on beaches (and that it didn't count towards the 30 pwps  )


----------



## Fruitcup

Fishing with my bestie!


----------



## AccfSally

*






I think it's funny how the smugs say that and they're right next to the house.​*


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 195878
> 
> View attachment 195879
> 
> View attachment 195880
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how the smugs say that and they're right next to the house.​*



hahah yeah they're not very bright are they? XD


----------



## CaramelCookie

Shamrock day yesterday! Chow kinda scared me....


----------



## Cai-crossing

*I'm re-doing all of Milky Sky, Starting with my Mayor's house!



Spoiler



Living room:




Bathroom:




Kitchen:




Study / Craft room:




And some very well-timed self-care advice from the lovely phone:





I still have a ton left to do in the player homes and the town itself, but I'm pretty happy with how it's coming along!  
​*


----------



## Nicole.

little_caicai said:


> *I'm re-doing all of Milky Sky, Starting with my Mayor's house!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study / Craft room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some very well-timed self-care advice from the lovely phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a ton left to do in the player homes and the town itself, but I'm pretty happy with how it's coming along!
> ​*



I love the style you've chosen for the bathroom, to tell you the truth my mayor's house needs a good sorting out.


----------



## Loriii

First time I caught one visiting Vivian's house and got lucky it was the adorable Felyne


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had an all-koala birthday in Stilton.How do they balance those party hats on their heads?


_"Hello!Having a great time in Egypt!I'm a bit disappointed though......the historical landmarks over here are a lot smaller in person."_


Mayor:"Spork,my good pig,I can see you behind the wheel of this beautiful new car.Think about it....you'd be the only pig in Bam! with his own set of wheels.It would really impress the ladies...I've heard that Gala really appreciates a man who can master a fine machine.And here's the kicker....I can rig this baby to run on methane gas which comes from,yup...you guessed it...pig poop.And with ten pigs in this town,that's a lot of poop.You could probably drive this thing for years and never have to pay for fuel.It's loaded...automatic,air,alloy wheels,deluxe Corinthian leather interior,cd changer....whadda ya say?"

Spork:"Um,it's great but my freakishly large head would never fit inside."

Mayor:"There's a convertible model......"

Spork:"Sold!"


----------



## Scully

6am misty morning coffee~. so relaxing and still. c: I wish I had some early bird villagers though, haha.


----------



## AccfSally

*
Vich? came to visit.





This is the 8th time this month she asked me to catch this thing all because of Sheldon! lol​*


----------



## Moonfish

You're one to talk, Pudge..


----------



## carp

Scully said:


> 6am misty morning coffee~. so relaxing and still. c: I wish I had some early bird villagers though, haha.
> 
> View attachment 196070



aw thas adorb


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Such a nerd, Elise.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Moonfish said:


> View attachment 196078
> 
> You're one to talk, Pudge..



XD


----------



## MarcelTheFool

these are all to perfect omg


----------



## CaramelCookie

Please note she's laughing!



Pinky, you're a fake.


----------



## dizzy bone

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 196237
> 
> Please note she's laughing!
> 
> View attachment 196238
> 
> Pinky, you're a fake.



LOL this is great. There are times when I've fallen into a pitfall right when a villager pings and runs up to me so it looks like they're happy about my misfortune  





mystery meat for dinner





Pango came over and I showed her my town on my 3ds!


----------



## hamster

a few pictures with my boyfriend


Spoiler: my town









Spoiler: his


----------



## deSPIRIA

oh



oh no



OH NO


----------



## AccfSally

​
*I was looking at my older ACNL pictures and found this. In an older town I had, I called Chrissy with the megaphone while she was fishing and she turned her head and smiled at me..this was the first time I've ever seen something like this. I later tried it again in my other towns and it never happened in any of them.​*​


----------



## Mu~

little_caicai said:


> *I'm re-doing all of Milky Sky, Starting with my Mayor's house!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study / Craft room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some very well-timed self-care advice from the lovely phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a ton left to do in the player homes and the town itself, but I'm pretty happy with how it's coming along!
> ​*


What's the name of the standing lamp in the studio/craft room?


----------



## Barbara

Ashvenn said:


> View attachment 196269
> 
> oh
> 
> View attachment 196270
> 
> oh no
> 
> View attachment 196271
> 
> OH NO



To further understand what you mean... Is it a living orange you think she's talking about?


----------



## SilkSpectre

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 196273​
> *I was looking at my older ACNL pictures and found this. In an older town I had, I called Chrissy with the megaphone while she was fishing and she turned her head and smiled at me..this was the first time I've ever seen something like this. I later tried it again in my other towns and it never happened in any of them.​*​



The most ridiculously adorable thing I've read in forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Barbara said:


> To further understand what you mean... Is it a living orange you think she's talking about?



Or cannibalism.


----------



## keybug55

No comment


----------



## AmyK

Mu~ said:


> What's the name of the standing lamp in the studio/craft room?


That's a blossom lantern, very pretty!


----------



## MochiACNL

Cutest bud in town!


sometimes...


----------



## AccfSally

*​
Working on Gumdrop's Music box museum.​*


----------



## Eleilyn

*Late night fishing*


Fishing with Kyle

I bought a second cartridge and  am working on a new forest town, Payon.
Let me know if you would like to come over to play! I would love *any* landscaping advice! ♡
DA: 4D00-004F-8646


----------



## JSS




----------



## Nunnafinga

'Scuse me while I kiss the sky.....



Umm,yeah Rash......it's uhh......uhh.........great....it smells like dirty feet in here......


Town watchdog Biskit is on the job.Very intimidating,eh?


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 196747
> 'Scuse me while I kiss the sky.....
> 
> View attachment 196748
> View attachment 196749
> Umm,yeah Rash......it's uhh......uhh.........great....it smells like dirty feet in here......
> 
> View attachment 196750
> Town watchdog Biskit is on the job.Very intimidating,eh?



That purple sky is beautiful!!!! and LOL Rasher. I like how there's a table lamp on his sink.


----------



## Flare

JSS said:


>


Slowly reminds me of the he got money meme.


----------



## AccfSally

*​
I finally got Viche and Filbert's pictures, thanks to April fools day.*​


----------



## carp

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 196764​
> I finally got Viche and Filbert's pictures, thanks to April fools day.*​



thats such a cute room ogm

- - - Post Merge - - -



JSS said:


>



i just got shook and remembered the time someone bought a chair for minus bells in lgttc


----------



## Loriii

Funny and adorable


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: April Fool's Day
























I could've gotten all their pictures since I googled all of them but I was watching Rick and Morty while doing this and I got distracted a lot haha.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I thought that this was definitely phony so I looked it up on the AC Wiki and it turned out to really be Colton's special ability.Maybe he has a pickle blog?


A scene from _Night of the Zombie Pigs Part 2:Electric Boogaloo_.


Eh.....perhaps she's referring to the quality of the picture and not the subject matter...yeah,that's it.....


I was searching for that elusive purple sunrise and I got this...sort of a dark orange.Not as pretty as the purple but still kind of cool.


----------



## MelbaBear

My current favourite (wip) area in my town!


----------



## crystalchild

temp house look in my wip town










esthetique


----------



## Fruitcup

Enjoying the new hammock


----------



## hamster

sleepy


----------



## AccfSally

*An area behind my house*



*My side character Minty's room *​


----------



## Flare

Oh my.​


----------



## dizzy bone

been on an ACNL hiatus due to me becoming obsessed with fantasy life, but I visited one of my towns to check out the cherry blossoms! glad no one moved out :'D 





one of my few "pink" areas in town, the other being re-tail and mei's house, but there are no sapling trees planted around there :/ 





a little sitting area behind nana and o'hare's house looks perfect with the cherry blossoms in the back. date spot :'D





not a lot of areas match the cherry blossoms because of my flower colour choices oh well. 





here's a shot of mayor jules stopping by the grocery store since she's home for the weekend! and then it's back to fantasy life :'D


----------



## AccfSally

*





I'm redoing the lower half of Chocolat, this is how it looks so far.​*


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

^Love the donuts. Great touch


----------



## Rabirin

the area around the tokyo tower in milk is coming along nicely


----------



## GuerreraD

Through meditation, Chelsea has transcended to the next level...


----------



## wolfie1

Henry taking care of an exhausted mayor at home.



So... you're saying you can fit like 50 books in a small bag. Are you Doraemon?



Note the "I'm taking none of your **** today, Cheri" face of my mayor.



Such a weird way to say he's handsome, Freya.





There's about to be a war in here... I'd better leave soon.



Two identical Team Rocket grunts in the same room. I know where this leads... Double battle!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mayor Emeril:closet furry?


New cafe in Stilton.Brewster looks like a big,green thumb with wings.


*Mayor:*Umm...I have two big things on my mind.....uh,first of all,do I always gotta wear those stupid pajamas every time I dream here?

*Luna:*Yep,just part of the deal,m'laddo.We can't have you comin' in here with your dirty pants soilin' up my fine linens can we?

*Mayor:*Ok,fair enough.The other thing is that I've been seeing a lot of posts on the Bell Tree forums where people offer to critique and give feedback on dream towns.Do you think I should ask one of these people to critique my town?

*Luna:*Ah,that depends.Rule o' thumb:I say go look at the dream town o' the person that's offerin' the critique and if you think their town is rubbish and not even as good as yer own,then don't even bother with it.

*Mayor:*Hmm..solid advice.I have another question.....what kind of accent is that?

*Luna:*Ah,who bloody knows?


----------



## Fruitcup

We have a mini market in town! We no longer have to rely solely fruit and fish for survival (yay)!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Later that day:


_"Whoosh!"_(The sound of the mayor's net picking a flea off of a certain koala villager)




The insatiable allure of a tiny parasitic insect is so great that Melba doesn't even remember trading her prized purple tie-dye tee for it.

Even later that day:


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Confusion about relationships


----------



## AccfSally

*Now the paths match the town's theme *​


----------



## isa

3th anniversary!


Spoiler


----------



## Lululand

This weekend I finally decided to re-set my main file because I was just aching for a new town (even though I'm still working on Oranvale).

So I sold Mulino off to Nook and founded Yarrow. This time I AM making the yellow-themed village I always wanted but was never determined enough to actually finish!


And here's my tiny house







I am SO glad I was brave enough to get out of my comfort zone and choose one of the more... unusual faces for my mayor this time around. This is mayor Leah (aka me) and I absolutely love her. 
Even though I still have to wait for Shampoodle to open to make her eyes black instead of blue 


And guess who was my very first random move in (who also got into a perfect spot thansk to the land-pattern update)?????



THE DREAMIEST OF DREAMY DOGS that I always wanted but never actually got to meet in-game!!!!!

So naturally I started fangirling over him wherever he went, and apparently I'm not even the only one



Well, can you blame him?



Ashfdhfskdjsj OF COURSE I AM

I'm sorry for sounding so goddamn pretentious but I'm just so happy about how everything is turning out so far for Yarrow, especially since selling off the very first town I ever completed was such a difficult decision... there have been times in the past where I've unknowingly picked absolute garbage maps and didn't realise how crabby they were until it was too late... but not this time. It was a big sacrifice and a huge gamble but it's paying off. Today was a really good day. Life is good.


----------



## dizzy bone

Ahhh my friend in real life got acnl! She visited my towns the other day. 





















I posted the full session here: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/04/visits-from-bopogon-house-tours.html


----------



## kittie885

isa said:


> 3th anniversary!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197212
> View attachment 197213
> View attachment 197214
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197219
> View attachment 197215
> View attachment 197216
> View attachment 197217
> View attachment 197218



Isa that is a lovely town! May I ask where you got the path? It looks very pretty!


----------



## Cheburashka

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 197190
> 
> Later that day:
> View attachment 197191
> 
> _"Whoosh!"_(The sound of the mayor's net picking a flea off of a certain koala villager)
> 
> View attachment 197192
> 
> View attachment 197193
> The insatiable allure of a tiny parasitic insect is so great that Melba doesn't even remember trading her prized purple tie-dye tee for it.
> 
> Even later that day:
> View attachment 197194



Aahaha <3


----------



## isa

kittie885 said:


> Isa that is a lovely town! May I ask where you got the path? It looks very pretty!


Thank you! And desing are here:
http://nijntjetjetje.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-252.html


----------



## kittie885

Thank you so much!


----------



## Buster Bunny

Walk in the wild side!





Celeste Amiibo arrived:


----------



## Fruitcup

Enjoying the campground


----------



## CaramelCookie

I walked in into this conversation:





Flurry is savage.


----------



## moonford

The lovely Celeste and a few of my lovely villagers celebrating the opening of the Museum's second floor, Coco is staring into my soul. 0-0

I got the police station set up in Aether, this project was suggested by Zucker, who you can see behind Snooty in the next screenshot. Snooty LOSE WEIGHT, just kidding you're fabulous just the way you are. c: Booker doesn't know why he's clapping, he forgot where he was.

And the caf? is now open! Brewster hates everyone. 

Had a nice cup of coffee with Julian this morning. c:


----------



## Buster Bunny

Happy Easter:


----------



## SilkSpectre

Buster Bunny said:


> Happy Easter:



Bunny villagers ftw

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> View attachment 197386
> Had a nice cup of coffee with Julian this morning. c:



Best coffee ever.


----------



## Dozer

I'm really happy with the progress I've made on this room.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I love how Genji has a little frog as a pet. (Still have no clue how he got him..)




New PWPs for Flora's campsite.




Static, WTF...







New water pump.*​


----------



## moonford

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 197484
> 
> I love how Genji has a little frog as a pet. (Still have no clue how he got him..)
> 
> View attachment 197485
> View attachment 197486
> 
> New PWPs for Flora's campsite.
> 
> View attachment 197487
> View attachment 197488
> 
> Static, WTF...
> 
> View attachment 197489
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197490
> 
> New water pump.*​


I really like Tasha, sweet little skunk.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Oh, Clyde... Same.
View attachment 197542


----------



## Nunnafinga

Take it,pal...no charge.Another allergy season and Drago keeps setting half the town on fire every time he sneezes.


First officer's log:Stardate 94876.17.I have been assigned to observe everyday life in a small village inhabited by several anthropomorphic animals and one human citizen.I have been befriended by what appears to be a white Earth horse wearing clothing and with a head of human hair.I am also being observed by a small cat wearing what appears to be a jet pack.Logic does not seem to apply here...........


Sure,Peg...I won't tell Chops about that NUDE SPREAD YOU DID FOR PLAYPIG MAGAZINE!!Not a word......


----------



## SandiBeaches

Old one.....my initial reaction to my perfect fruit tree dying


----------



## watercolorwish

the only part of my town i'm proud of  i love tulips so much. sorry for the blurriness idk how people post clear pictures of their town :y​


----------



## Spooky.

Welp


----------



## GuerreraD

This is a very old memory, from the time I had turnips on high for the first time.


----------



## Scully

found this in my old screenshot folder from my ex-town and thought, #same  lmao


----------



## CaramelCookie

"Cue Jaws theme music*

TUN-DUN



TUUUNNN-DUUUNNN




TUUUNNNNNNNNNN-DUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Arctic_Wolf

That sounds like the best idea I have heard all day.





Well, that escalated quickly!



Sorry to disappoint Phoebe, maybe next time I'll wear a balaclava when I come to visit.


----------



## HappyTails

Took a picture with Tutu (unbeknownst to her).She's my favorite villager


----------



## jvgsjeff

I think Reese was having a bad day.


----------



## HappyTails

jvgsjeff said:


> I think Reese was having a bad day.



LOL, I legitimately laughed!


----------



## Spooky.

Apparently Reese wanted to buy me today


----------



## HappyTails

Oh and this happened. And instead of helping me out, Pudge stood there and panicked.


----------



## meo

Spoiler







Just going through my photos lol. Mostly new but some old favorites too. Genji is my bae lately though. @__@


----------



## blackroserandom

CaramelCookie said:


> "Cue Jaws theme music*
> 
> TUN-DUN
> 
> View attachment 197785
> 
> TUUUNNN-DUUUNNN
> 
> 
> View attachment 197786
> 
> TUUUNNNNNNNNNN-DUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> View attachment 197787



Hahaha~ Your poor Mayor can't just sleep by herself, can she?


----------



## CaramelCookie

blackroserandom said:


> Hahaha~ Your poor Mayor can't just sleep by herself, can she?



It's creepy, but funny~ I think I'll make a trend of this and get one picture with each villager every time they come visit...


----------



## HappyTails

Well excuse the heck out of me Portia. I don't see any of you villagers helping with donations. -_-


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is when the game mirrors real life...when people come into your house because you left the door unlocked and then proceed to stare at you while you're sitting on the throne.Happens all the time.


----------



## Lululand

HappyTails said:


> View attachment 197937View attachment 197938
> 
> Well excuse the heck out of me Portia. I don't see any of you villagers helping with donations. -_-



LOL, and let's not even consider that this game stretches itself so that bugs from many different habitats can somehow all be found in the same town...


----------



## GuerreraD

Another old one  Resetti is just the best.

_"I don't know if you noticed, but I'm wearing my shoes swapped! Arg!"_
(And I hope I did the correct translation...)


No, Resetti dear, in all honesty I can't say I noticed...


----------



## AccfSally

*​
My forest town has a long way to go.*​
*​
Pink squirrel cuties (old picture)​*


----------



## Garrett

HappyTails said:


> View attachment 197937View attachment 197938
> 
> Well excuse the heck out of me Portia. I don't see any of you villagers helping with donations. -_-



Haha, I once found Portia in my museum looking at the bugs and she shaded the hell out of me for the lack of exhibits! 

I don't usually like the snooty villagers, but I enjoy Portia's shade, she throws it so well.


----------



## HappyTails

I know right, they want to diss about the museum lacking but none of them are doing anything to help lol. I agree though, Portia is cool. Even though, I'm cooler, especially with my shades on.




And then this happened


----------



## SweetLamb

It's been a while but I went through my pictures so why not.



Spoiler: Click for pics



Gabi accepting me as one of her kin.





Forgive me if I'm suspicious, Frita.





At least someone is happy?





Chilling with bae





New horsey ^^





She's talking about Julian. Keep in mind she had only been living in my town for two days. xD


----------



## Fruitcup

A quiet evening in town.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The gift was his picture. I'm not even kidding.
"It isn't too rare" my foot.


----------



## Loriii

So when Felyne and Dobie visited my house...


----------



## HappyTails

Welll that's a great idea but no one is going to come to my boring, empty, mismatched not upgraded house for a party. And her face though.


----------



## mayor-xander

gif I made using just timed screenshots !
(if that doesn't play, the link to it is here !! https://mayor-xander.tumblr.com/post/159903172847/dreamt-in-mayornatashas-town-today-it-was)


----------



## AccfSally

*

Redoing the mini zen garden in Flora.



I invited Buzz into Flora.




Checking on my other two towns.*​


----------



## moonford

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 198025
> 
> Redoing the mini zen garden in Flora.
> 
> View attachment 198026
> 
> I invited Buzz into Flora.
> 
> View attachment 198027
> View attachment 198028
> 
> Checking on my other two towns.*​



I just love Tasha's presence!


----------



## HappyTails

Just bought my 3rd piece of furniture from the Cabana series. I want my bedroom to be cabana themed. 



I have the table, the lamp and I just bought the bed today after playing that annoying labyrinth tour over and over and OVER again to earn medals.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

❝*Getting ready for a relaxing evening swim at Marzipan's brand new community swimming pool❢❞*​


----------



## Loriii

Sure, Epona. Your house? Link's gonna be in for a surprise once he starts riding you


----------



## fallensnow

Today's antics around Ichigo


----------



## Fruitcup

TBT!


----------



## Nunnafinga

A little known fact about hippos is that they always sleep standing up and snore incredibly loudly...and they wear t-shirts and live in houses with furniture.


Oops....sorry ducky boy,that fish is bigger than you!I've had this arapaima stashed away for two years and forgot how big they are.Joey better be careful when he feeds that thing.


I visited my own dream town on a test run.It'll do for now.


----------



## HappyTails

You can visit your own dream town?


I caught that elusive Spider Crab after many attempts, most of which it keep ducking under the barrier out of reach




And Cyrus woke up today.


----------



## Nunnafinga

HappyTails said:


> You can visit your own dream town?



I have multiple towns....I visited my town Halow'en with the mayor from my other town,Quackle.If you have one town the game won't let you visit your dream town using your own Dream Suite(heh...I tried it once....)


----------



## HappyTails

Nunnafinga said:


> I have multiple towns....I visited my town Halow'en with the mayor from my other town,Quackle.If you have one town the game won't let you visit your dream town using your own Dream Suite(heh...I tried it once....)



Oh, okay thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Buster Bunny

I purchased it just for the bundle.





I even got Rosie's amiibo card just in case I wish to give the boot on her and then call her back.

Someone was selling it, but I don't need it anymore.


----------



## CaramelCookie

"Get thee from mine sight"... this bear... I just can't


----------



## HappyTails

Bill's feelings were hurt



And I got my fifth badge today: The Village Representative badge.


----------



## AccfSally

*




Where can I find one, where it's not raining. (The island was also raining)



The residents of Flora


I love taking random screenshots.​*
*



I removed two PWPs and replaced them in Vista.​*


----------



## HappyTails

A lot is going on today. I finally unlocked Kicks. It's currently being built



And Nookling Junction is upgrading



I also got my Dream Suite but I haven't gone into the game yet today to get the code. I'm currently plot resetting.

Also the QR machine is unlocked in my game so I can get really serious about laying down my paths.


----------



## fallensnow

Wow, okay. Rude 


At least there was a really pretty rainbow today!


----------



## dizzy bone

stuff that happened in kiri lately: 

compilation of me falling into pitfalls


_wow, cold Julian_



static was up early enough to attend the 5am metal bench ceremony! 

later I chilled with alfonso on the bench! <3 


my friend keeping me waiting =~=

practising our synchronised swimming routine

a room in my friend's town 

this is probably the saddest room i've ever seen.


----------



## Moonfish

What hair, Agnes? lol


----------



## Moonfish

Pretty double rainbow after a light shower


----------



## HappyTails

Uh oh. Looks like Portia and Bill had a little disagreement that upset both of them


----------



## Tokage

i was greeted with this when i turned on my game today  a few days late, unfortunately, since i haven't had much time to play, but it made me happy! \o/


----------



## Moonfish

Bam had me deliver a package to Chevre the other day, which contained this shirt that makes her look naked with pink spots. I had a good laugh about it!



The garden in front of my house


----------



## HappyTails

Yesterday I was attempting to kill ants in my museum, but the suckers wouldn't die


Some pictures of my landscaping. I still have a lot to do but I like how it's turning out


I have to chop these two trees down. They are in the way of my path


And my 10th villager, Annalise, moved in today


----------



## CaramelCookie

Chow picked up a comedian's shirt from Pudge and it actually suits him...?



But nothing's perfect, I guess~


----------



## HappyTails

Back of Rockaway's plaza on April 25th 2017


Back of Rockaway's plaza on May 4th 2017


----------



## AccfSally

*



A villager from my town, just called my other town an OK place...​*


----------



## HappyTails

Well I don't know, Tutu, maybe because no one suggested it until now.
Also, another reason I like Tutu. She suggested a project I actually wanted. Unlike Jacques who suggested a Yield sign a few days ago.


----------



## dizzy bone

All out war!!!!! My irl friend, toonafeesh and I playing a game of hide and seek with axes :'D


before it all went down

Addie was the one that started it all


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,yeah but I meant a nice porcelain one and not just some hole in the ground....(or was he just gonna follow me around with that shovel?)


----------



## fallensnow

I finally started making exhibitions in my museum

I made a Nursery Classroom ^.^


Just playing in the home-corner, cooking some vegetables


----------



## Loriii

I just thought the sky was unusually bright last night so I took some pictures


----------



## HappyTails

Oh yeah? Well I'll touch your broom


And your chair


And use your toilet


And watch your tv



And there is nothing you can do about it, Resetti! Muahahahahaha

Then I went outside and startled Frita with the megaphone


The poor animals in Rockaway are being tortured by me lol

Oh and I got the police station built. I went with the classic one because it fits my town more. 


And I got a new exterior design for my house, although I'm thinking of changing it again


----------



## dizzy bone

Loaded up my side character Mei for the first time in a while!





Mei and Freckles matching since they are neighbours and BFFs





There are ores washing up on this beach!





Here's Mei's current bathroom situation in her B&B house. Took it as a reference pic since I'll be changing up the theme for the next dream update. 





Mayor Jules and her new friend Poogie





I thought the wording of this was funny. Why yes I do speak the truth. 





Working on my character Thom's house in my 2nd town Kiri





Chan going for a swim!!! All my years playing ACNL I've never actually owned (or at least wore and used) a wet suit because I was too traumatised about how bad I was at deep sea diving and all the jellyfish. I didn't even know you could jump off cliffs!!! I did this about 20 times lol.


----------



## Mu~

dizzy bone said:


> Loaded up my side character Mei for the first time in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mei and Freckles matching since they are neighbours and BFFs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are ores washing up on this beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Mei's current bathroom situation in her B&B house. Took it as a reference pic since I'll be changing up the theme for the next dream update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Jules and her new friend Poogie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the wording of this was funny. Why yes I do speak the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on my character Thom's house in my 2nd town Kiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chan going for a swim!!! All my years playing ACNL I've never actually owned (or at least wore and used) a wet suit because I was too traumatised about how bad I was at deep sea diving and all the jellyfish. I didn't even know you could jump off cliffs!!! I did this about 20 times lol.


Really nice town and decor! Btw, what's the name of the dish on the table from the 6th pic?


----------



## dizzy bone

Mu~ said:


> Really nice town and decor! Btw, what's the name of the dish on the table from the 6th pic?



Thanks! It's the potato gratin. You can get it from Franklin's RV


----------



## oath2order

The food is cute; I'm really glad they decided to add in that in the update.

Love the bathroom with the tea bath


----------



## Pinkbell

Ketchup loves my play room!


----------



## wolfie1

Always on the lookout for drama.



Nursing the mayor.



Uh... Well, for starters, you're pink and a polar bear is not but... Let's leave it at that.



He's literally right behind me...



Later that same day...







I feel ya, sis.


----------



## dizzy bone

wolfie1 said:


> View attachment 198831
> 
> Always on the lookout for drama.
> 
> View attachment 198832
> 
> Nursing the mayor.
> 
> View attachment 198833
> 
> Uh... Well, for starters, you're pink and a polar bear is not but... Let's leave it at that.
> 
> View attachment 198834
> 
> He's literally right behind me...
> 
> View attachment 198835
> 
> Later that same day...
> 
> View attachment 198836
> 
> View attachment 198837
> 
> View attachment 198838
> 
> I feel ya, sis.



The frog dialogue is so cute! I've never had a frog in town so I haven't witnessed their happy rainy days yet


----------



## Moonfish

You are so right, Tipper


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Made designs of my two favorite leaders.


But...Ganon is already a king...


Finding out that Bill is secretly a member of Team Aqua.


And finally, Apollo's pun. Really BUGS me.


----------



## amarie.

Fang invited me to his house this morning (which was exciting bcuz he's my fave neighbor atm) and let me buy his original icy shirt so i immediately went home and hung it over his pic bc i'm a fangirl


----------



## AccfSally

*



​




This makes me laugh for some reason. *​


----------



## Moonfish

Last night was a meteor shower in Valley! Also, I'm destroying my illuminated pwps as I feelmthey don't fit the theme of my town.



Admiring my very blue house 



Caught these two cuties on the bench together. <3


----------



## AccfSally

Moonfish said:


> View attachment 198930
> 
> Last night was a meteor shower in Valley! Also, I'm destroying my illuminated pwps as I feelmthey don't fit the theme of my town.
> 
> View attachment 198931
> 
> Admiring my very blue house
> 
> View attachment 198932
> 
> Caught these two cuties on the bench together. <3



Aww, Wade is so cute! I have his amiibo card I might invite him in my spare town.


----------



## Moonfish

AccfSally said:


> Aww, Wade is so cute! I have his amiibo card I might invite him in my spare town.



He's so so cute! I was just giving him a trial run as I wasn't sure I would like him, but he's a permanent resident now.


----------



## dizzy bone

Moonfish said:


> He's so so cute! I was just giving him a trial run as I wasn't sure I would like him, but he's a permanent resident now.



Aww I love seeing the penguins get love! I wish I had space for a penguin in my town.


----------



## dizzy bone

I converted Mei's themeless B&B into a kitschy retro style B&B! I posted a bunch of before & after shots on my blog entry here: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/05/meis-b-new-retro-look.html















kitchen!

I posted a before picture of my bathroom a couple posts ago, here's the updated bathroom:





Doesn't fit the rest of the rooms as much but I still love it


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## hexmaniac

From my newest town, Cordero!


----------



## gravitycrossing

My latest dreamie i have gotten:  Kid Cat!!


----------



## Moonfish

Happy birthday Wade!



Is this the rare orange sunset? I've never seen it before! I'm off to update my DA


----------



## Nunnafinga

I made a front yard with a playground for Joey when he returned to Quackle.I was glad to see that he's using the stump.I left one next to Molly's house and she never even went near the thing.


Passionate pachyderms?Entangled elephants?


Really??I have the same game and I have this one normal squirrel that is extra needy........


----------



## alienn

She came to visit when my town was full 
 I still need pictures from my villagers though so it's fine I guess..


----------



## shrekluvsme

Just a peaceful, rainy night in Rilakuma~


----------



## Moonfish

I refurbished all my furniture today after I learned you can use shirts.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Still using Windows Vista,eh?


Nope,I'm good.Not only am I already wearing one,I have about five or six in storage that you porky pigs keep foisting on me,so....no,I'm not saying I want another denim friggin' vest!(Of course I took it anyways.....dangstupidpigwithblockyhair...mmffggh....!)

Later that day:

Geez,Louise!

Note:Spork,not generally known for his smarts,paid Mayor Emeril 104 Bells for yet another denim vest(he's bought three from the mayor already) and proceeded to do the patented Animal Crossing flip-change and slapped his newly acquired denim vest over the one he was already wearing.


----------



## HappyTails

I found Tutu dancing in Club LOL the other night.



And I got Resetti's picture yesterday, the first character picture I've ever gotten in this game.


----------



## HappyTails

The fishing tourney was held today. I didn't participate because I was more interested in landscaping my town than fishing but congrats to Sydney for winning and another congrats to Rolf and Portia for coming in second and third place respectively


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yep..good luck with that.....


Poor Ketchup finished third....I guess Pompom is now the most popular duck in town.


----------



## HappyTails

I changed my house exterior look to modern. I like how it looks, i might change it again, who knows


And dead spot, gah!!


And enjoying a nice cup of morning coffee before starting my mayoral duties, as you can see, I still have a lot of landscaping to do



Found Annalise sleeping away sitting on a bench of all places



And of course I got a lot of metals, how the heck else am I gonna afford all these hibiscus plants?


----------



## Nicole.

Photo 1: A small gathering took place yesterday in LushLane. 
Photo 2: An orange sunset invaded the town's sky.
Photo 3: I stopped by at the cafe, the photo presents a pretty accurate description 
Photo 4: Looks like Croque had enough of the day


----------



## Nunnafinga

I swapped shirts with Graham today.It's amazing how the dragon suit he gave to me got bigger and sprouted sleeves right after I put it on and the good fortune shirt I gave to Graham got shorter and wider and also lost its sleeves.I like the dragon suit but it kinda smells like hamster.


Hey....how did he know it was my birthday??


I've been playing New Leaf since it was released but these are the first topiaries I've had in one of my towns.


----------



## AccfSally

*



Chadder was a camper in Vista today.​*


----------



## Bubblebeam

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 199323
> Yep..good luck with that.....
> 
> View attachment 199324
> Poor Ketchup finished third....I guess Pompom is now the most popular duck in town.



Duck town! So, so jealous! I'm waiting on Pompom's AC in the mail, all the way from Canada I got her. Can't wait to move her in to be with Drakey.


----------



## MelbaBear

A little WIP area that I'm really liking!


----------



## HappyTails

Enough with the shirts already. I have enough shirts and I'm pretty sure I already have this shirt. 



And I'm always open to more flowers! 


And I managed to get Sheldon to move into my town. He hasn't moved in yet though



You don't say 'Gimme.' That's rude! After I take the time out of my mayoral duties to serve coffee! I should have given you the wrong coffee for your rudeness


Uh, I was kind of looking at a cheat sheet but thanks though Brewster


And thank you for these coffee beans that I can do absolutely nothing with. 


Oh be quiet Portia.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bubblebeam said:


> Duck town! So, so jealous! I'm waiting on Pompom's AC in the mail, all the way from Canada I got her. Can't wait to move her in to be with Drakey.



By coincidence,my Pompom also came from far away.A couple of weeks after I adopted her she showed me a letter she received from her previous mayor and it was written in Italian.She came all the way from Italy just to live in my town(I'm in the U.S.A.).If you feel like visiting the duckies here's the dream address: Quackle 4A00-0045-F854


----------



## TortimerCrossing

some bits from today:

zell being obnoxious about sauce


zell attempting to go on a date w skye, and her not being down


----------



## HappyTails

I just ordered a complete renovation of the outside of my house, sans the roof, fence and stone pavement

I ordered this cabana exterior and mailbox





This beige door that might not match. It's hard to tell just by looking at it here




And I'm changing my exterior look to Zen Castle



I'm very indecisive. This all might be changed again tomorrow. Who knows anymore?


----------



## Moonfish

Got my first ever pic that wasn't from april fools day 

Of course, shortly after posting i delivered a piece of fruit..


and murphy helped himself inside after i set her pic up!


----------



## HappyTails

I wanted to share my new house design. I really like the look of the Zen Castle. I'm definitely going to keep that look there. And my character who is usually a tomboy (if you haven't noticed) is actually dressed like a girl today.




And Zell is moving in. That was pretty fast considering I just traded for him yesterday and I'm happy his house plotted in a spot where I did want it.


----------



## shrekluvsme

Get those fishes, Stinky!!



How you know me bro??


----------



## Nooblord

Redid the area Ch?vre plotted on, now that she's gone.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Up and ready for my last Gracie fashion check!




The theme was iconic.. so I went all out!



She called it... vanilla. OUTRAGEOUS.

But I passed anyway, so, yay!


----------



## AccfSally

*
<3



It's Cece's birthday today!



(I didn't know what to do here, I just wanted a new room in one of the houses)



I changed up some rooms.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh....did you say "Kiki" or "kinky"?


Ok guys,I don't wanna see any feathers,eggs or ducky doo in our new sandbox.


In repose on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Introverted Nautilus

I've never uploaded screenshots here before, so I hope I'm doing it right!



Just a picture of my interior decoration. 
I wanted it to mimic the green, earthy surface of a planet.

Everyone has such charming towns. I get lost browsing through all of the photos...


----------



## dizzy bone

Made some new tile flooring for Eggs' house! 


Vintage/thrift store

Garden shop

Grocery store 

Also finally gave my mayor her own bedroom upstairs... previously it was just an office/study.


Her basement is now an art restoration studio! She deals fakes to Redd on the side

Artwork in storage for the next shipment

Working on a new piece!


----------



## Nightmares

shrekluvsme said:


> View attachment 200387
> 
> Get those fishes, Stinky!!
> 
> View attachment 200388
> 
> How you know me bro??



Woah, how did you get that first picture??


----------



## Moonfish

Nightmares said:


> Woah, how did you get that first picture??



That's Desert Island Escape - kitties don't need fishing rods to get fishies


----------



## 5cm/s

My villagers make me really happy


----------



## Nightmares

Moonfish said:


> That's Desert Island Escape - kitties don't need fishing rods to get fishies


ohh, thanks for answering ^^


----------



## Licorice

dizzy bone said:


> Made some new tile flooring for Eggs' house!
> 
> View attachment 200510
> Vintage/thrift store
> View attachment 200511
> Garden shop
> View attachment 200512
> Grocery store
> 
> Also finally gave my mayor her own bedroom upstairs... previously it was just an office/study.
> View attachment 200513
> 
> Her basement is now an art restoration studio! She deals fakes to Redd on the side
> View attachment 200514
> Artwork in storage for the next shipment
> View attachment 200515
> Working on a new piece!




WHY ARE YOU SO AMAZING AND CREATIVE


----------



## dizzy bone

Licorice said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO AMAZING AND CREATIVE



Thank you! It's my first time making tiles so I'm very happy with how they turned out!


----------



## Wickel

I just saw this on pinterest and laughed so hard


----------



## wolfie1

But... You're an alligator...





Rude.









Because being highly skilled at woodworking is essential to be friends with Freya and Cheri.


----------



## Laurina

Decided to start up Animal Crossing again. So many bunnies.


----------



## shrekluvsme

It's 9 pm but there's still light coming in from the right window? Wot lol??


----------



## dizzy bone

shrekluvsme said:


> View attachment 200624
> 
> It's 9 pm but there's still light coming in from the right window? Wot lol??



Cute room! And maybe it's the moonlight? Lol I never noticed that because I always play during the day.


----------



## Alienfish

A+ screenshots here, especially the frog one cracked me up lol! Almost wanna get a Japanese copy now and play


----------



## Capeet

Sheila said:


> A+ screenshots here, especially the frog one cracked me up lol! Almost wanna get a Japanese copy now and play


Dood you should do it. We could play! I need a patient to experiment on


----------



## Alienfish

Capeet said:


> Dood you should do it. We could play! I need a patient to experiment on



Sure pay my shipping and customs always DD

haha cool lab room tho


----------



## Nooblord

Capeet said:


> Dood you should do it. We could play! I need a patient to experiment on



That reminds me of a movie about some psychopath who streams himself torturing random victims on a website. Ugh, now I wanna wanna watch it again, gotta find out what it was called.

What's the DA for that town, if you have one?


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, good luck with that bruh. Considering you don't have thumbs



Coffee! Gimme gimme gimme. I can say Gimme because I'm the mayor


Even though it's noon, I love drinking coffee on the bench near the beach. Nice and relaxing.


----------



## Nooblord

Celeste was reaching for my hand.






Must get lonely up here.


----------



## Ivory Moon

Hanging with Etoile


----------



## Capeet

Nooblord said:


> That reminds me of a movie about some psychopath who streams himself torturing random victims on a website. Ugh, now I wanna wanna watch it again, gotta find out what it was called.
> 
> What's the DA for that town, if you have one?


I think I'm gonna have to watch that movie too... And yep, I do have a DA! It's 6C00-006C-0AD7. Feel free to let me know what you think if you visit! It's about finished for now although some areas and rooms do need some more work... The character whose house that room is in is Seth. She's supposed to be a kind of a mad scientist.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yup,one of the things I like about this game is that an ordinary commode is considered to be an acceptable interior decorating component.I gotta agree with Biskit...that crapper does look pretty sweet.


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 200675
> 
> View attachment 200676
> 
> View attachment 200677
> Yup,one of the things I like about this game is that an ordinary commode is considered to be an acceptable interior decorating component.I gotta agree with Biskit...that crapper does look pretty sweet.



I love how he put it right in the middle of his room too lol A+


----------



## Nunnafinga

dizzy bone said:


> I love how he put it right in the middle of his room too lol A+



Heh,yeah...and he can take care of his business and watch his flat screen TV at the same time.


----------



## Nooblord

Capeet said:


> I think I'm gonna have to watch that movie too... And yep, I do have a DA! It's 6C00-006C-0AD7. Feel free to let me know what you think if you visit! It's about finished for now although some areas and rooms do need some more work... The character whose house that room is in is Seth. She's supposed to be a kind of a mad scientist.



Wow, really enjoyed exploring your town. You did a great job making it feel futuristic. Loved the interior designing as well, especially Seth's. Super original concept and a great atmosphere to go with the theme, I like how eerily quiet each room was, really emphasized the clocks ticking and the sound of my footsteps. I wish there were more robot villagers now, Ribbot and Sprocket aren't enough.

Kinda want to find town with a sci-fi horror theme after visiting yours, lol.

Oh, and the name of the movie is Untraceable.


----------



## Capeet

Nooblord said:


> Wow, really enjoyed exploring your town. You did a great job making it feel futuristic. Loved the interior designing as well, especially Seth's. Super original concept and a great atmosphere to go with the theme, I like how eerily quiet each room was, really emphasized the clocks ticking and the sound of my footsteps. I wish there were more robot villagers now, Ribbot and Sprocket aren't enough.
> 
> Kinda want to find town with a sci-fi horror theme after visiting yours, lol.
> 
> Oh, and the name of the movie is Untraceable.


Thanks so much for visiting! Glad to hear you enjoyed it. Seth's house was definitely fun to decorate! I think I'm going to have to make it a little more disturbing still, hehheh. A town with a sci-fi horror theme would be so cool man... Well, any sci-fi town would. It's a shame they're so hard to come by!

Thanks for the movie name too! Def going to watch it. Maybe it'll give me some ideas...for Seth's house I mean...


----------



## Licorice

Baby Anchovy napping at 1pm.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Planning to change this room in my house.*​


----------



## Alienfish

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 200775
> 
> Planning to change this room in my house.*​



hoooo really liking that though  nice work!


----------



## shrekluvsme

I love seeing Puddles walk through the cute area I'm making behind her house ^^ she looks so adorable walking through it~


----------



## racatl

I have become one of them


----------



## Ivory Moon

Apparently there is a rumor going around about me amongst the villagers


----------



## MayorChris

racatl said:


> View attachment 200832
> 
> I have become one of them



I love the path...do you have the qr handy?


----------



## Ettienne

MayorChris said:


> I love the path...do you have the qr handy?



I found the originals and some edits for you. Enjoy!

http://dbtnm.seesaa.net/article/356364617.html

http://gamerghoul.tumblr.com/post/115634203912/by-popular-demand-im-posting-the-qr-codes-for


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well sistah girl,you can look in the mirror before you step out of the house.Polka dots with checks?It's like I'm looking at a 2 o'clock in the morning test pattern on a television with the tint setting at 100% red!


Pashmina: out standing in her field....er,wheat field.


I knew it!That Beardo has had his eye on my pumpkin queen dress since the first time I wore it.


----------



## HappyTails

Who are you? And why are you in my coffee shop?


Oh and this happened. I finally got my T.I.Y superstore.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Sleeping bunny 



Preview of Moonview, It still has a long way to go. The path is going to be removed in the future.






She's so tiny. ^_^



I changed my room.*​


----------



## Nooblord

Happy 4 Year Anniversary, Charmelo♪


----------



## CaramelCookie

It's nothing much, but I'm really liking this part of town~


----------



## Nicole.

*LushLane updates*

The cosy room is complete!





Updated house exterior with a new selection of purple tulips which I plan on changing. I may do a combination of black flowers.


I still don't know what to do with the main room!


Completed garden, very pleased! This took me a while but it was so worth it.


----------



## AccfSally

Nooblord said:


> Happy 4 Year Anniversary, Charmelo♪
> 
> View attachment 201042



Congrats 


My oldest town would've been 4 years old as well on June 9 if I wasn't restarting a lot.


----------



## Lanstar

The first Blue Rose I got from a fresh set of Hybrid Reds! I seriously have always wanted to get one with this method. ^.^


----------



## Nenya

Just one of my rooms


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ladies and gentlemen,may I present Colton The Hovering Horse.Now available for birthday parties,weddings and bar mitzvahs.


Hamster self-realization.


Rearranging the black lilies in the town cemetery with new villager Murphy.He looks like a miniature version of Teddy with Cobb's odd green colors.


----------



## Lululand

I wanted to try my hand at making a modern town for a change.
Sundrive is still a massive work in progress, but I think my little square is coming along nicely... can't wait to finish it


----------



## NormalVillager

The best thing I could have posted would have been a perfect cherry tree but even still that wouldn't look cool.


----------



## HappyTails

Contradictory statements! Either my town is disgusting or it's not. And it shouldn't be since I have the Beautiful Town ordinance. Yeah some help that ordinance is.


----------



## dizzy bone

Lululand said:


> I wanted to try my hand at making a modern town for a change.
> Sundrive is still a massive work in progress, but I think my little square is coming along nicely... can't wait to finish it
> 
> View attachment 201176



Looks amazing so far!!! I can't wait to see it... loved your other towns. :O

Btw your mayor looks adorable


----------



## Nenya

HappyTails said:


> View attachment 201184
> 
> View attachment 201185
> 
> View attachment 201187
> 
> View attachment 201186
> 
> 
> Contradictory statements! Either my town is disgusting or it's not. And it shouldn't be since I have the Beautiful Town ordinance. Yeah some help that ordinance is.



I hate when that happens! But...it must be an item on the ground that is unacceptable. That is what I usually discover when I look around, not weeds. (I have a habit of dropping stuff near Re-Tail in the morning when I am fossil hunting and my pockets get full.) LOL


----------



## Lululand

dizzy bone said:


> Looks amazing so far!!! I can't wait to see it... loved your other towns. :O
> 
> Btw your mayor looks adorable



Oh boy all these compliments, thank you! *blushes deeply*



Nenya said:


> I hate when that happens! But...it must be an item on the ground that is unacceptable. That is what I usually discover when I look around, not weeds. (I have a habit of dropping stuff near Re-Tail in the morning when I am fossil hunting and my pockets get full.) LOL



Yes, happened to me too... forgot to pick up a single apple and the next morning Isabelle was all "this town is literally disgusting mayor what the hell has this dump come to"


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I keep giggling at this picture... Punchy just looks so offended XD


----------



## iuuv

setting catchphrases to mild expletives is always fun


- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## shrekluvsme

I got two pink roses! What!!



Workin' my cool outfit!!



Nothin' to see here...just another persimmon and a tulip....


----------



## hamster

zzz


----------



## Lululand

shrekluvsme said:


> View attachment 201253
> 
> I got two pink roses! What!!
> 
> View attachment 201254
> 
> Workin' my cool outfit!!
> 
> View attachment 201255
> 
> Nothin' to see here...just another persimmon and a tulip....



That path + your mayor's house = A+


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 201133
> 
> Rearranging the black lilies in the town cemetery with new villager Murphy.He looks like a miniature version of Teddy with Cobb's odd green colors.



OMG.

I had an idea a while ago for a new AC update.

AC: Funeral Edition

Where they can actually die.

Isabelle would be first to go.
Hmm.. more like Homicide Edition.


----------



## Nenya

Jon_Snow said:


> OMG.
> 
> I had an idea a while ago for a new AC update.
> 
> AC: Funeral Edition
> 
> Where they can actually die.
> 
> Isabelle would be first to go.
> Hmm.. more like Homicide Edition.



Just say no to homicide, please, Jon.


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> Just say no to homicide, please, Jon.



Lol! 

It would be an interesting twist. Animals growing old and dying. Like the Norns in 'Creatures'.

Too sad though.


----------



## dizzy bone

My characters and their bedrooms!






mayor jules





mei





eggs





charlie kelly :'D

in kiri:





mayor chan's house





thom in his living room


----------



## John Wick

Nice!
I want thoms Patchwork? Sofa, and the Hanging Chair in the first pic! ^_^
The Keyboard too!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Some of the campers that stopped by Sundance over the last weeks:


----------



## shrekluvsme

Me and Poncho having a sit



SYLVANA MOVED IN!! Woohoo!!! She is too cute


----------



## Nenya

I just took these in May and the rooms are different already. LOL
Don't have the latest ones in the computer yet, though...

Beach room

Basement guest room

Mayor Nenya's private getaway bedroom

- - - Post Merge - - -

Had to add this series of a conversation that Jitters initiated with Nenya. 
These are precious!


----------



## Kitsey

Zucker suggested a game of late night hide-and-seek. Here's Deirdre, trying her best. Fang's efforts were even weaker - he hid behind the lighthouse and it was _so_ obvious, but I forgot to take a picture.


Lopez being a suggestive weirdo. I love him though.

(I like to change my hair a lot.)


----------



## Pyoopi

This is an oldie screenie, but Peggy made me a little nervous.


----------



## John Wick

LMAO!

She's eyeing that axe! ^_^


----------



## Nicole.

Cherub said:


> View attachment 201260
> 
> 
> zzz



Do you have a dream address?


----------



## HappyTails

I know, it's a mindblowing surprise, to see the mayor of Rockaway IN Rockaway!



Just enjoying a nice cup of in game coffee before starting my in game day



LOL Tutu is sneaking up on that butterfly. She didn't bother trying to catch it though



Dude, if I wanted to, I could go to the island, catch an island exclusive bug and own all of you citizens of Rockaway in this Bug Off
And why are you calling me 'youngin'? I'm older than you probably!


----------



## Introverted Nautilus

It is one of those sweet pink summer evenings. The bushes are all blooming. So quaint!
Here are some of my latest landscaping projects.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ya see what happens when you don't keep your town clean....you get mice.Eh...he has a nice smile so I guess he can stay for a bit.


Chops bested the rosy cheeked twins Curly and Truffles in the Bug Off yesterday.Chops' winning bug was a lame peacock butterfly worth a paltry 59 points.I think they should spice things up and have special scorpion or tarantula-only Bug Offs and players that get bit are automatically disqualified.


Maple had a birthday recently and as usual,fuzzball Flurry was the official guest.Those normals sure stick together.


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> Chops bested the rosy cheeked twins Curly and Truffles in the Bug Off yesterday.Chops' winning bug was a lame peacock butterfly worth a paltry 59 points.I think they should spice things up and have special scorpion or tarantula-only Bug Offs and players that get bit are automatically disqualified.



LOL that's a great idea actually. I'm pretty sure I'll be disqualified immediately (god I've never even caught one before) but it would be pretty hilarious to see the villagers get picked off one by one and "faint" lol. Sounds like a twisted survival game.


----------



## AccfSally

*

She's about to have lunch.



Working on this area in my town Moonview.*​


----------



## animegan

finally reorganizing my town and patterns


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rainy day frogs:








Nothin' happier than an army of frogs on a rainy day.


----------



## HappyTails

I restarted my game last night so yeah



I see you down there, Bertha



That Oak Silk Moth scared the life out of me. Ever since I ran into that tarantula, I've been seriously jumpy with this game lol


----------



## dizzy bone

HappyTails said:


> I restarted my game last night so yeah
> View attachment 201655
> 
> 
> I see you down there, Bertha
> View attachment 201653
> 
> 
> That Oak Silk Moth scared the life out of me. Every since I ran into that taranula, I've been seriously jumpy with this game lol
> 
> View attachment 201654



I HATe the noise the oak moths make when we scare them away. Makes me wanna barf (i have a moth and butterfly phobia in real life and I can only catch them because I've been playing this game for 4 years now and I have gotten accustomed to pixel versions XD)


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie

I have Lobo too, he's awesome!


----------



## HappyTails

dizzy bone said:


> I HATe the noise the oak moths make when we scare them away. Makes me wanna barf (i have a moth and butterfly phobia in real life and I can only catch them because I've been playing this game for 4 years now and I have gotten accustomed to pixel versions XD)




Yeah, the pixel versions aren't so scary after a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzle.Sophie said:


> I have Lobo too, he's awesome!



Yeah, I like Lobo, he adorable. But you didn't hear it from me, I don't think he'd like being called adorable.



These two are happy about something




Yeah, Queenie, I'm sure that's not a real thing. She and Pompom got into an argument about it apparently


----------



## animegan

lolly being the cutest like always


----------



## Pyoopi

This made me laugh real hard. 

_"You okay, there? Are you reaching that age, Mr. Resetti?"_


----------



## ikeafanboy

Here's Voldemort (Tom) plotting his next move


----------



## shrekluvsme

It's an umbrella party!!



Golden axe! Wot! So exciting!



My boyfriend picked out this outfit for me lol ^^


----------



## hamster

nice evening


----------



## HappyTails

I see you down there Pudge




I paid off my first home loan. This was pretty special because I'm using money I earned myself instead of buying from people




Yeah, my 3 pieces of mismatched furniture, paw print wallpaper and wood flooring in my 4x4 sized house really reeks of personality




What do you mean 'always'? This is the first time you ever visited!




Oh come ON!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Recently in...

*Kiri*





Anchovy's house is pretty sweet. Who knew he ran a billiards club?









I finally got Pecan to change out of that ugly arrow shirt!!!





It was Tammy's b-day recently <3

*Tinytree*





Well this town is pretty much complete so I don't bother with watering hybrids anymore to breed em... good to know that my villagers still keep that up for me! 





pet peeve: slow walkers 





gloomy pudge is actually adorable... I mean... his face is already sad to begin with!


----------



## Kitsey

Gayle invited herself over only to sass me...



I rarely ever see villagers sitting down so this was a treat <3


----------



## dizzy bone

Kitsey said:


> View attachment 201919
> 
> Gayle invited herself over only to sass me...
> 
> View attachment 201920
> 
> I rarely ever see villagers sitting down so this was a treat <3



OMG he's playing the piano <3333


----------



## SkyeHigh420

Rainbow time


----------



## HappyTails

I donated my first piece of artwork to the museum today




I was on a fishing and bug catching roll last night. I caught a lot more than this but I just wanted to share a few of the harder to find catches












You know, if this wasn't the fake rock, we'd have some problems




There is nothing stopping that tarantula from attacking. There is no wall or anything right there




Yeah, with no thanks to you villagers. Like I said in a thread I started yesterday: Villagers are completely helpless without us




Shari moved into town


I got my gardening shop.


And I paid off my first PWP (a cobblestone bridge) by using bells I earned myself. So much more rewarding than using bells I bought from other people


----------



## CaramelCookie

Used the amiibo camera to take snapshots of the human residents of Hangzhou!



They are, from left to right, Serpent (year of snake), Mei (God) and Bunny (year of the rabbit).


----------



## Nooblord

Terrorizing the residents in my girlfriend's dream address. This outfit is more nightmare-esque than dreamy, lol.


----------



## Giddy

A few days ago, it was the longest day in the year, so it was all sunny out past midnight.


I thought it was funny to find a firefly when it was sunny outside. Made it sort of unique~


----------



## Bowie

Not a screenshot, but what the hell.

David Bowie is loving my town (using him to hold my patterns)!


----------



## Lululand

Going off on holiday tomorrow so I just had to post something else before leaving lol




Slowly but surely, my little Sundrive keeps growing...





I couldn't wait for him to leave, but I hate watching him go :,( 





I will never. EVER. Get tired of fluffy clouds. I can't. How would it be even possible? I could seriously stare at 'em all day.


----------



## Laureline

Really Lucky? Your house is right there.


----------



## dizzy bone

Bowie said:


> Not a screenshot, but what the hell.
> 
> David Bowie is loving my town (using him to hold my patterns)!



HOW did you do that?!!! :O tell me your secrets!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lululand said:


> Going off on holiday tomorrow so I just had to post something else before leaving lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 202158
> 
> Slowly but surely, my little Sundrive keeps growing...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202155
> 
> I couldn't wait for him to leave, but I hate watching him go :,(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202156
> 
> I will never. EVER. Get tired of fluffy clouds. I can't. How would it be even possible? I could seriously stare at 'em all day.



Fluffy clouds are so cute! What time / season is this? I've never even seen it in my game before :O


----------



## Bowie

dizzy bone said:


> HOW did you do that?!!! :O tell me your secrets!



Hacks. Can't tell you how (publicly, at least) because it's against the rules here to discuss that sorta stuff!


----------



## dizzy bone

Bowie said:


> Hacks. Can't tell you how (publicly, at least) because it's against the rules here to discuss that sorta stuff!



Ah, I figured it was hacks! Part of me was hoping it was in the update *cries*


----------



## Lululand

dizzy bone said:


> Fluffy clouds are so cute! What time / season is this? I've never even seen it in my game before :O



They can spawn any day of August from 9 AM to 3 PM I believe. They only last like 20-30 minutes I think, during which time they go from faint and low to high and bright (like in the pic) and then go lower and fainter again as they fade. So in order to be sure you can or can't get them on a certain day you have to TT and check out the sky every half an hour.


----------



## dizzy bone

Lululand said:


> They can spawn any day of August from 9 AM to 3 PM I believe. They only last like 20-30 minutes I think, during which time they go from faint and low to high and bright (like in the pic) and then go lower and fainter again as they fade. So in order to be sure you can or can't get them on a certain day you have to TT and check out the sky every half an hour.



Ohhh ok I'll try and look out for them. I remember the first time I saw them was in your dream address :'D


----------



## Ichigo.

Lululand said:


> View attachment 202156
> 
> I will never. EVER. Get tired of fluffy clouds. I can't. How would it be even possible? I could seriously stare at 'em all day.



I remember when I saw those clouds for the first time in my town. I nearly had a heart attack because I thought my game glitched!


----------



## fruitbroker

three of my favorite screenshots from my town ^^


----------



## Pyoopi

I wanted to post this in the Prince thread but I think it's better here.




Two of my _favorite_ things in the same place.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"_Music playing":"What is love?Baby don't hurt me,don't hurt me no more......"_


Whoa,Pippy is usually a rather mild mannered peppy bunny.I think she might be having a problem with her new next door neighbor.....



Here's Pippy's new next door neighbor:


----------



## totakek

I finally made a start on landscaping my re-tail/market area! I wish the weather was good so that I can take a better photo though...


----------



## Mu~

totakek said:


> View attachment 202356
> 
> I finally made a start on landscaping my re-tail/market area! I wish the weather was good so that I can take a better photo though...


What's that arch and tent? Never seen them before.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mu~ said:


> What's that arch and tent? Never seen them before.



That looks like Pave's Festivale arch and the tent is the one Redd uses for the summer fireworks show......hacked in,of course.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Starting a new life as the mayor of Lilycove!


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 202411
> Starting a new life as the mayor of Lilycove!



Good luck with your new town.Goose....yeah.


----------



## Bowie

Snip.


----------



## HappyTails

I was going to start a blog but it seemed like too much work and it will soon start feeling like I'm only playing this game just to update my blog and I don't want that. So I'll just stick to sharing pictures on here.

Now



and I caught this big guy


----------



## SilkSpectre

HappyTails said:


> I was going to start a blog but it seemed like too much work and it will soon start feeling like I'm only playing this game just to update my blog and I don't want that. So I'll just stick to sharing pictures on here.
> 
> Now
> 
> View attachment 202427
> 
> and I caught this big guy
> 
> View attachment 202428



How'd you catch that fish so soon? =-o


----------



## Kitsey

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 202411
> Starting a new life as the mayor of Lilycove!





HappyTails said:


> I was going to start a blog but it seemed like too much work and it will soon start feeling like I'm only playing this game just to update my blog and I don't want that. So I'll just stick to sharing pictures on here.
> 
> Now
> 
> View attachment 202427
> 
> and I caught this big guy
> 
> View attachment 202428



Nice!! Both of you have some awesome villagers. I hope you enjoy your new towns


----------



## AccfSally

*

Chocolat turned 1 years old on the 1st of this month.



He's watching me!




Agent S and Blaire's Birthday parties.







Sheldon is a cutie





Rain storm yesterday in Vista.​*


----------



## ikeafanboy

Tom Riddle and the Sorcerer's Stone?


----------



## dizzy bone

It seems I'm one of the few that restarted their town on the 3rd! Looking back a couple pages ago makes me a lil sad because Kiri was actually a cute town and I was one more check away from the emporium  but YAY new layout and fresh ideas!





I made my secondary character from Kiri into a main and I'll make Chan into an alt soon! This is mayor Malis of Borei. Originally in Kiri when I did the horror challenge she was a floating head ghost :'D 





I'm going for a developed/pathed town hall area so I started my planning early! Here's limberg, one of my starters. I think he's hilarious so he's earned his place in town for a while!





Malis in her lil tent with items I got my friend to hold for me while I reset.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Molly wanted to know if I could get this Ducky to move to Quackle:








Uhh...being that this is from Hans,you'd better hope it's just cologne.


I recently had a couple of plate armors refurbished to black.They kind of look like Darth Vader now....or maybe a couple of Cylons from the original Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

He literally just moved into town the day right before he said this.


----------



## Pinkbell

Marcie came to visit Mayor Hana yesterday! Of course her and Joey wanted to play in Hana's play room!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I think this is why Clyde and I get along so well


----------



## Loriii

Old pictures. When the blue hydrangeas are in bloom.
Didn't realize they only last for 3 or so weeks.















I invited Medli to come to my town.





then, she placed her plot 5-10 minutes after (I tt'd xD)


----------



## tifachu

finished my second player's house! hes the White Rabbit and i tried to make it as wonderland-themed as possible.



Spoiler




First room (eat me/drink me)




Left room (Mad Hatter's tea party)




Right room (caterpillar's garden)




Back room (Cheshire Cat's lair)




Second floor (Queen of Hearts' chamber)




Basement (White Rabbit's shrine)


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Daisy forgot how to dog XD This one's a little old, but I thought it was kinda funny


----------



## piske

tifachu said:


> finished my second player's house! hes the White Rabbit and i tried to make it as wonderland-themed as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First room (eat me/drink me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left room (Mad Hatter's tea party)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right room (caterpillar's garden)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back room (Cheshire Cat's lair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second floor (Queen of Hearts' chamber)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement (White Rabbit's shrine)



This is so incredibly well done and cute! Good job! I love it!


----------



## HappyTails

I finally settled on a map. That gorilla is messing up my cute town theme but whatever. He'll be gone soon enough




Oh I know who you are, Bones, you will be stalked every day.



I decided to go with a new face. The face I chose has that cute 'Raggety Ann' look and I think it fits with my planned Fairy Tale theme.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Brewster carries very exotic coffee beans.


----------



## HappyTails

Chicken, the new flavor of coffee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look at that moon. How pretty


----------



## Kitsey

Took a break from stringfish hunting and stumbled upon this riveting conversation.

View attachment 202898

I made my own town flag  It's supposed to be a Bouncer from Bioshock. My previous flag was just a rainbow, but I'm designing a couple Bioshock-themed houses so I thought, why not both? I'm actually really happy with it even though it's got some second-grade level artistic skillz going on.


----------



## lunatepic

I swear this is the last time I'll be changing the front of my mayor's house lol  The house itself isn't finished yet though, and I'll probably tweak the paths and flowers sometime in the future


----------



## Nunnafinga

Romance is in the air in Bam!........


.....and Curly had a vision of his dream sow...er,girl.


Yay...another one o' them tapioca thingies.


Rainbow o'er the Bam! bus stop.


----------



## HappyTails

Look who's moving into town: it's Ed! I had to plot reset and luckily he moved to a good spot. 
First Bones and now Ed is moving in. I'm getting some cool villagers!



I caught this big boy. I was looking for one of these, since one of my town intitiatives was to catch one



And I bought a painting from Redd


----------



## HappyTails

I was testing this little area between my river pool and Retail Pond was going to be big enough for a path and flowers on both sides




And found that it was indeed going to work. 



Now I just got to wait until PeeWee moves his house and I can start landscaping. Friga's house is in the way too but PeeWee's house is the one that's in the way of where I want to put my campsite. I hope he moves soon.



How would you know whether I'm full of great ideas, Rhonda? You just met me yesterday. I could be the most uncreative person ever.




And I wrote this note to the citizens of Alubarna thanking them for letting me be mayor


And I also wrote this note


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

It was Shep, wasn't it?


----------



## ikeafanboy

Here's Luna Lovegood cooking up some Polyjuice Potion!


----------



## Kitsey

I never thought I'd make this much progress! Also, I went back to spring to catch these guys and it's sooo bright and pretty! I'd never seen spring in the game before.



Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## HappyTails

Kitsey said:


> View attachment 203111
> 
> Yeah, I don't think so.



Ugh, I hate when they ask for stuff you just caught, especially creatures that are rare and hard to catch. In a town I played a long time ago, a villager asked if they can trade a Whale Shark I caught for a t-shirt. Yeah, no.


----------



## dizzy bone

I've been time traveling quite a bit in my new town to unlock the shops and build PWPs around my newly laid out paths (literally did this the first day!) The town is only a week and a half old in-game time but because I sold my old town and got my friend to hold my flowers, it's already looking pretty developed in the bottom half! 





A cluster of villager houses near town hall. Debating whether or not I should keep poppy (blue house). Honestly the made reason I want to kick her out is because she made THREE of my villagers sad today in the span of 1 hour wtf? I eventually want to switch out all my villagers for villagers with purply/yellow/woodsy looking houses.





Limberg's house with a path that will lead up to an alt character's house, currently not created yet. I keep killing her because I'm using her for plot resetting :'D 





Malis and Limberg hanging out in her crib. I just upgraded to 2nd floor today.





The only northern part I've worked on so far. The campsite is right next to the plaza near the tracks.





Completed bench area by the water fall 





Another view at 6pm.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

I love Zucker so much. ^_^


----------



## Kitsey

Kuromi-sama said:


> I love Zucker so much. ^_^



This made me laugh. And that shirt looks cute on him!


----------



## HappyTails

Quite a bit happened today on my 4th day as mayor of Alubarna


I'm hoarding pit fall seeds to use against the newest villager who decided to plop their house in a non ideal location


Yeah, if you say so Ed......
I like your hair though


Don't worry, PeeWee, I"m also mad. Because your house is also in the way


I signed the Beautiful Town ordinance into effect. Which will come in handy later since I'm going to have a lot of flowers eventually


It's not ever day you find a dog willingly wanting a flea but since he's Bones, I let him have it, for 70 bells. He offered the bells, and since I'm broke, I can't afford to give away anything for free, even to my favorite villager


And I'm going to post a bulletin demanding everyone to be very chilly towards her


That's because nothing is in here, Peewee. -_-


And lastly, I decided to put my campsite in a different place. Since I'm not going to be using it often, but still want it, I don't want it smack dab in the middle of town.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Kitsey said:


> This made me laugh. And that shirt looks cute on him!



A man who loves his free samples...no wonder we get along! 

I ended up sending Zucker that shirt as an apology gift after accidentally hitting him with my net one day - a few times! - while trying to talk to him. He said something like "Hey, why'd you hit me? I thought we were friends!!" and went away all sad/mad.   I felt soooo bad about it; so I was really glad to see that he's been wearing it ever since!


----------



## Licorice

Updated my study.


----------



## HappyTails

Really, only Ed and Friga showed up?


----------



## HappyTails

Unfortunately, Mira, I don't like you because your house is the last one that plotted location I didn't like after 30 minutes of plot resetting yesterday before I gave up




See?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Guys, look!!



She gave it to me after I caught her a Blue Marlin... that did give me a lot of work, and it sure payed off! So happy! 
(I already had her picture from back on april fool's, but this feels special)


----------



## CaramelCookie

double post


----------



## lumenue

Such a weeby thing to say, but I totally get what he means!


A-are you flirting with me, Snake-kun? (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)
_He was talking about Freckles and Static..._


So unexpectedly inspirational!

Snake is my favorite villager, I have so much fun talking to him!


----------



## Nenya

Look at what you are missing by not talking to your villagers, Jon!



Phoebe again!



And I love catching those amusing two-way conversations!


----------



## Loriii

I always like looking at the sky on this specific area of my town


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I unno about you but I smell something fishy.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Alright...cute ducks to the left,weird looking and somewhat average looking ducks to the right.


This almost looks like one of those before and after weight loss commercials.I never realized how much Chevre and Lucy look alike.They even wear the same top.


Umm....I think he's already here.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Wendell 






- - - Post Merge - - -

First time meeting Bill after he moved into town:


----------



## Kitsey

I recreated Langford Labs (from Bioshock) in my mayor's basement c: It's the only room in her house that's Bioshock-related, but my two alt characters' houses are totally dedicated to it. Those are about 95% done. I plan on making a dream address (for the first time ever!) once the landscaping gets better. 





Willow requested a tour earlier today - she wasn't so sure. But I totally am


----------



## QueenDallas

??? he pinged to ask this ???


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

This belongs to the dirty screenshot thread but it still is a screenshot.

- - - Post Merge - - -





Lolly no.

- - - Post Merge - - -





This town is called cat town. I checked and there are no cats.


----------



## dizzy bone

Haven't been playing much lately, but here are a few shots from towns: 





Pudge braving the Tarantula Stump. I call it that because I spotted 3 tarantulas next to this damn stump this summer. 





O'Hare sitting on the log bench





Nooo that's a lotttt less cool Pudge





My lazy babies!





Aaaand I thought this was really cool. Last time I checked it was a little over 100... so where the hell was this x-posted?! lol





In my 2nd town, Borei! Pathways around Limberg's house


----------



## Ivory Moon

Whoa...hmm i'm pretty sure u can take it W.link... I mean u are a wolf afterall

Yay I did it


----------



## Kitsey

Some assorted pictures from today's adventures!




So glad to see someone using the decorative stump in front of my mayor's house  And I take back everything I said about not liking the fall colors... what was I thinking? I love them! Especially since I've decided to stick with the yellow exterior for the house.




Uhh... you know, Kapp'n, I think your neighbors might have a point.




Gayle asked Deirdre for advice on how to be more assertive  I think I caught Gayle's expression at just the right time in the second picture.




Willow is a huge K.K. Slider fangirl! Who knew?


----------



## dizzy bone

Kitsey said:


> Some assorted pictures from today's adventures!
> 
> View attachment 203622
> 
> So glad to see someone using the decorative stump in front of my mayor's house  And I take back everything I said about not liking the fall colors... what was I thinking? I love them! Especially since I've decided to stick with the yellow exterior for the house.
> 
> View attachment 203623
> View attachment 203624
> 
> Uhh... you know, Kapp'n, I think your neighbors might have a point.
> 
> View attachment 203625
> View attachment 203626
> 
> Gayle asked Deirdre for advice on how to be more assertive  I think I caught Gayle's expression at just the right time in the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 203627
> View attachment 203628
> 
> Willow is a huge K.K. Slider fangirl! Who knew?



He's not wearing anything!!


----------



## Kitsey

dizzy bone said:


> He's not wearing anything!!



I know! I never really thought about until he walked into the cafe when I was serving coffee, and he looked rather bare. It was pretty weird realizing he's the only character who doesn't wear anything o.o


----------



## CaramelCookie

Landscaping around my second character's house is doing well!



Now I only need to breed more of those blue violets


----------



## tifachu

Opened my game to a double rainbow today :,> 






Also finished redecorating my play room just now, made it look more toy shop themed than random furniture xD


Spoiler


----------



## Mu~

Kitsey said:


> Some assorted pictures from today's adventures!
> 
> View attachment 203622
> 
> So glad to see someone using the decorative stump in front of my mayor's house  And I take back everything I said about not liking the fall colors... what was I thinking? I love them! Especially since I've decided to stick with the yellow exterior for the house.
> 
> View attachment 203623
> View attachment 203624
> 
> Uhh... you know, Kapp'n, I think your neighbors might have a point.
> 
> View attachment 203625
> View attachment 203626
> 
> Gayle asked Deirdre for advice on how to be more assertive  I think I caught Gayle's expression at just the right time in the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 203627
> View attachment 203628
> 
> Willow is a huge K.K. Slider fangirl! Who knew?


So 2 people are a crowd? Lol. I wish there could be more than 1 villager at the same time in club lol. And listening to what they say about KK.


----------



## HappyTails

I decided to landscape a little around my campsite yesterday, I took a picture this morning. 
This isn't, of course the end result, I'm planning on putting red and yellow cosmo flowers around my campsite and that yellow path is of course not going to be that color.


And I got my QR machine, now I can actually use QR codes for paths. I already have the paths I want saved on my computer



Blaire moved in yesterday now I have 2 snooty villagers in my town



Kicks is finally being built



Nookling Junction is expanding to the T&T Mart


Finally got the request for the Dream Suite. That's the next project after I'm done building my cobblestone bridge


I caught a blue marlin the other day


I won the Bug Off on Saturday. i kind of cheated and went to the island and caught a Golden Stag. 



And last but not least, I donated my second piece of artwork to the museum the other day. Redd's in town again today so I might be able to get my 3rd piece of artwork


----------



## Nunnafinga

My pal Zucker is a big fan of poking his snout into the cliff.I think he might be sniffing around for valuable gems and minerals.


Here's a rare screenshot from a never published Animal Crossing game called _Animal Crossing:Food Chain_.The idea was to avoid being captured and eaten by the next larger species.Sadly,Nintendo realized it was a terrible idea for a game and never finished it.


The last night in Chippo.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 203713
> My pal Zucker is a big fan of poking his snout into the cliff.I think he might be sniffing around for valuable gems and minerals.
> 
> View attachment 203714
> Here's a rare screenshot from a never published Animal Crossing game called _Animal Crossing:Food Chain_.The idea was to avoid being captured and eaten by the next larger species.Sadly,Nintendo realized it was a terrible idea for a game and never finished it.
> 
> View attachment 203715
> The last night in Chippo.



Hahaha! I love these!


----------



## AccfSally

*





Caroline's birthday back on the 15th of this month.



Caught these two hanging out again. lol

​*


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Uchi and cranky have...interesting conversations...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Uchi and cranky have...interesting conversations...



Oh my gosh, what's the context here? Shari seems so appalled haha!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Botari1999 said:


> Oh my gosh, what's the context here? Shari seems so appalled haha!



These two had a conversation about a kid who approached them and cried. They asked me whose face scared him. I answered "You were out together?". Then they started being in denial and told me they just happen to meet. Then they complimented each other about their faces.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Spoiler: Tons of pics of stupid things happening in Pinwheel








M e m e s




I wish he wore it.




Nice. This couple is canon even in game. I must ignore scandals.





Which is an equivalent of:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pls




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




Plain denial...




This is the polar opposite of a yandere.







???




What???




Why does everyone like Chief he can't even ask for help




I ship it




What




harrump!




...I already made this built-in tree chopping personality without acknowledging this...




See now the game is teasing me with this whole Chief and Shari being in the Mafia thing.




Why do I love it when wolves open their mouths wide open




Behold, Nana town.

Here are pics of Fang being adorable.




























I told you he loves hanging out with girls.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Bonus: Diana (nothing really interesting is happening about her atm)




And it's not nice to think of moving out like 3 times when you just moved here.


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, because it's always fun to laugh at people who have less than you. This game is teaching kids great values and politeness






Then why are you willingly in the bug exhibit, Blaire? There are 3 other exhibits you can be in.




Yeah, are you talking about Blathers, Leonardo? Because he's busy sleeping. I don't think he cares. And why are all my villagers saying 'Yip, yip'?




Rhonda and I are just checking out the bulletin board


----------



## Yaxua

Erik is the 'special' one in my town.


----------



## HappyTails

Fine with me, you need to get out of my town, bruh.

I'm probably going about this the wrong way. I yelled at him with the megaphone then hit him with the net when he was already mad.


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

The start of Gardenia ! I'm very happy with it~


----------



## AccfSally

*


Fixed up my squirrel picture room and I also tired to fix the colors on Kit (the only squirrel who isn't back).



Rainbow (and Francine) over the town.



lol, that sentence makes no since. She's sitting on the only chair in her house.





You said it, not me. 



I love how these  roses made an arrow.​*


----------



## dizzy bone

Finished the little zen section of my new town. Mayor Malis and Blanche having a face off





Nana holdin' Tinytree down for me while I neglect it and work on my 2nd one lol


----------



## CaramelCookie

Mayor Nopa had a nightmare where all her Hamster citizens were suddenly huge.. and angry! ☄


----------



## dizzy bone

CaramelCookie said:


> Mayor Nopa had a nightmare where all her Hamster citizens were suddenly huge.. and angry! ☄



Oh yessss this is great! We need to revive the amiibo camera thread!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Meanwhile, Pansear is crying in the shower


----------



## AccfSally

*I restarted my spare town*​


----------



## Kitsey

Willow and I are kindred spirits:






I don't think I've ever overheard a conversation between a snooty and a cranky before. This one took an unexpected turn at the end! (sorry that it's so long)


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 204263
> 
> *I restarted my spare town*​



Wow, your starting villagers aren't that bad! If I don't have my gimmick, I would keep these guys for a long time.


----------



## HappyTails

Just wanted to share some pic of my landscaping.

I really like how it's looks here in front of T-Bone and Anicotti's house. I'm going to add more bushes and flowers there. 


In front of the bulletin board and the entrance to my town from the train station




This is in front of Ed's house. I'm still working on this, of course


And in front of my house.


This is my fruit orchard. Unfortunately I found two dead spots, but I still think it's going to look cool once the fruit spawns.


I'm testing out this dirt path to see if I want to use that path in my town instead of the pastel brick path


I need to update my DA so people can come see it in real time. Eh, I'll do that later.


----------



## AccfSally

* That's because she's a normal villager, they're sweet to being with. He stole Sheldon's catchphrase lol

In other news, he didn't like mines very much. *​


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I FORGOT OHARE'S BIRTHDAY IS COMING IM A TERRIBLE PERSON


----------



## applebean




----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 204263
> 
> *I restarted my spare town*​



Aww it's Dizzy <3 good luck with your new town! Can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Chevre the cheesy goat has landed.I've always liked the goat villagers in this game(I also have Nan and Pashmina).I think it's the horns.I've thought about putting Nan and Chevre in the same town so they'd be like a set of goaty salt and peppa shakers.Maybe not.Anyways,this Chevre seems to be a bit more energetic than the average normal villager and I like that.



Yeah,I think the novelty of having a geyser in town has worn off a bit.


I suppose that a large gorilla would need a super toilet.


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 204446
> View attachment 204444
> Yeah,I think the novelty of having a geyser in town has worn off a bit.
> 
> .



LOL!!!! it's definitely being appreciated.





I feel you Alphonso. Nintendo is holding out on the villagers too!!!


----------



## HappyTails

A rainbow in Alubarna. 




The cool folks go diving with tiny glasses and hats on and they don't fall off because again, we're cool that way


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

A mayor must go to her ceremonies despite being bitten by bees B).


----------



## HappyTails

I caught this big boy last night. Unfortunately since it was the first whale shark I caught, I couldn't sell it. I had to donate it


My fruit orchard's fruit has now appeared.


Um


They were happy afterwards. I ship it


I finally paid off my musuem's second floor. Now I'm broke again


Who else would I look like, Anicotti?


And why would you give Friga anything? Didn't she call your hair conditioner a scam?
Previously....



Oh, no. Honey, no that does NOT look good on you. 

And what is going on with Peewee's house? There is like nothing in here. -_-


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> Previously....
> View attachment 204605



I LOL'd x))


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Shari and Chief keeps hinting that they are part of the mafia. This all happened AFTER I made the headcanon.

































Meanwhile in HHD, they're having a date in the Chinese restaurant lmao


----------



## Haydenv019

Ah... The trio of three cranky wolves... In a game of hide and seek... :3


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Haydenv019 said:


> Ah... The trio of three cranky wolves... In a game of hide and seek... :3



Can you just imagine them arguing when finding spots and being picky about it? XD


----------



## mintellect

some closeup shots of hoshi's finsihed house! (the photos are so heavily edited bc that's the only way to get those sweet tumblr notes)






main room





bedroom





bathroom 





library





throne room





spaceship basement


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

mintellect said:


> some closeup shots of hoshi's finsihed house! (the photos are so heavily edited bc that's the only way to get those sweet tumblr notes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> main room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throne room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaceship basement



So pretty! Congrats ~


----------



## Haydenv019

Lmao, Kyle knows... (I messed up, since I'm on a phone... Just start from the bottom plz!)


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Speaking of Kyle...




He's just one step away from flavor town.

How to escape from a Scorpion.

Step One:




WHAT THE HECK
Step Two:




Get lost
Step Three:


----------



## Haydenv019

Omg, just by looking at the pics of HHD, makes me wanna buy it ;~; (the problem is, I dont even have monry to get it in the first place xD


----------



## Haydenv019

FINALLY! I CAN LET MY CREATIVE JUICES FLOW! (Even though I just spent 510k on princess furniture before seeing this letter) 

Edit: And... its upside down again. sorry!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Haydenv019 said:


> Omg, just by looking at the pics of HHD, makes me wanna buy it ;~; (the problem is, I dont even have monry to get it in the first place xD



Even though my 3ds is buggy with the controls(the 3ds itself is broken, not the game) it's a very fun game to play imo. I get to dress up my favorite villagers and see scandals. Although there's not much interaction, I use my imagination to fill those out of the way.
It's like a semi-reality dollhouse with toys that actually move and talk. I use HHD as a reference to my series. I mean- interior designing is a fun function for me in ac.

Also, what did you get for all those points? 








Yeah there are some funny dialogues in the game, despite villager interactions are very lacking.





Yes Chief. You are wearing the Pansear shirt. That means you are team pansear.




Thank god Chief didn't buy that.




And the tune of this letter is actually Darude Sandstorm. And this is my first letter to her.




Not ACNL but I just can't get over how bad*** Shari is in this game, despite her request is a buncha flowers, and I dressed her up so cutesy in my gameplay.


----------



## WeiMoote

I started my town over about a month ago. What kinda things happened since then?


Apparently Drift adopted one of his own.


Lily must be a fan of Yu-Gi-Oh Abridged.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Sure, that is the most likely explanation, Freckles.


----------



## dizzy bone

I did some rearranging in my side character Mei's bed and breakfast house. Drew some more kitschy art for the kitschy retro theme too!





Expanded Mei's bedroom! Her boardgame buddies are back! 





Switched some chairs around. I love the banana yellow natural chair with the cafeteria table! I need to change the lighting in this room so it isn't so bright though.





My flower power living room with a very impressively drawn apple and banana still life. 





A kewpie mermaid for my underwater themed bathroom!





pisces lamp looks great with the theme! I think I managed to pull it off without using a single piece of mermaid furniture.. although I kinda want to use some in mei's bedroom because it has a pink theme.


----------



## HappyTails

I got a new 'do. Looks even more wicked with my never ending tan.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prankster Fauna prepares for a sneak depantsing of the mayor.




Geez,guys...I know that this is a frog town but how 'bout changing things up every once in a while?


A rare mid-summer orange and purple sunset.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 204962
> Prankster Fauna prepares for a sneak depantsing of the mayor.
> 
> View attachment 204963
> View attachment 204964
> View attachment 204966
> Geez,guys...I know that this is a frog town but how 'bout a changing things up every once in a while?
> 
> View attachment 204965
> A rare mid-summer orange and purple sunset.



Frog town omg!! XDD


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Sure thing Diana.








She actually did it.




















HHD is shipping fuel...


----------



## Kitsey

I've spent the last three days doing non-stop landscaping and it's completely transformed the look of my town! I finally found the perfect path, and I'm so glad I've been hoarding bush starts and saplings ._. I've been using a looooot more than expected.

Here's a completed section in front of one of my alt character's houses and next to Raddle's house.






Here's a preview of the playground area. The landscaping isn't finished, but I had to get this shot of Willow sitting on the tire toy (with photobombs by Zucker and Rudy). I wish I had remembered to smile for the camera, though!






Another shot of the same section during the day. My villagers seem magnetically drawn to this part of town for some reason! I seriously have so many pictures of conversations happening near here, it's weird. Even before there were any pwps built, everybody congregated here. Rudy and Puddles live really far away from it, too.
I like how everybody is carrying tools in this picture 






This is not the first time Gayle has thought it was a good idea to hide behind her house... maybe it's a normal villager thing?






And finally, here's Raddle right before I moved him in. Judging by the text on the bottom screen when you scan in his RV, he made his own medical degree as well


----------



## HappyTails

Well I earned a bunch of money by farming beetles




Just to turn around and spend 366,000 and some odd bells to finish paying off the reset center. So......


Back to island I go


Luckily someone on here (forgot who it was) suggested burying seashells so you will know where to cast your net without scaring the bugs off


I also chopped down all my trees on the island, took the flowers and dug up the bushes so my island is practically naked.  But it does make beetles spawn pretty frequently


----------



## Kitsey

Some of my villagers hanging out around the brand new statue fountain. That's Fang's snout poking into the picture on the far left. Also, is it just me or does Bunnie's head fit perfectly inside Willow's net... like an ice cream cone...






I love when villagers have something to say about the pwps I placed around town! I've never heard this one before and thought it was cute.














Caught Raddle asleep on the job.






Ok, Gayle, I know you're trying to be nice, but that seems like a deeply inaccurate statement... and lol at how far I have to tilt my head up to look at her.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Midge didn't want to hear my singing XD






And I got an orange sunset today!


----------



## AccfSally

*

Poppy's birthday was yesterday.



Wisp is so cute!









Sally finally changed her outfit after wearing that one outfit (blue outfit with the gray lines in the picture) for months!*​


----------



## CaramelCookie

Fireworks festival featuring the human residents of Hangzhou ♪


----------



## Loriii

Oh yeah, I opened my game after being not so active for a while and just realized that it's already the "Fireworks Festival" month


----------



## Kitsey

I have a couple photos from the fireworks festival as well 









I guess Deirdre and Zucker didn't want to come outside and enjoy the show, though... Hope they weren't bothered by us crowding around their houses lol

More importantly, I finally settled on my town flag! It's supposed to be a cute little whale shark, and I've also put it on this custom design sign:





I spent a really long time deciding what the flag should be - for the most part, I was using one of those sites that converts an image into a custom design for you, and you just have to input the colors onto the grid in the game. Almost every picture I tried turned out to be so detailed that you could barely tell what you were looking at (especially at night)! Sometimes making a much simpler design from scratch is the best way to go


----------



## Nunnafinga

An Animal Crossing town is one of the few places where dogs and cats can peacefully coexist.


Oh,I'd never do that,Frobs......


.........maybe.


Agnes was doing the happy uchi dance after receiving a freebie piece of furniture from the mayor......which she will later sell at Re-tail for an enormous profit.


----------



## HappyTails

I just updated my picture and greeting and I wanted to share it.


Well that was nice of Digby to get you that cute little flower shirt.


----------



## Pancake225

I HATE TAMMI 

Sorry for the terrible picture quality.  : (


----------



## dizzy bone

Kitsey said:


> I have a couple photos from the fireworks festival as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Deirdre and Zucker didn't want to come outside and enjoy the show, though... Hope they weren't bothered by us crowding around their houses lol
> 
> More importantly, I finally settled on my town flag! It's supposed to be a cute little whale shark, and I've also put it on this custom design sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a really long time deciding what the flag should be - for the most part, I was using one of those sites that converts an image into a custom design for you, and you just have to input the colors onto the grid in the game. Almost every picture I tried turned out to be so detailed that you could barely tell what you were looking at (especially at night)! Sometimes making a much simpler design from scratch is the best way to go



that is the cutest town flag ever!! <3


----------



## Kitsey

dizzy bone said:


> that is the cutest town flag ever!! <3



Thank you so much! I saw this picture in a google search and I knew it was the one for me.


----------



## davekats

a few days ago it was my four year anniversary so i opened my 3ds today and got really emotional! i love this town


----------



## AccfSally

*


Vista turns 3 years old today.



Mayor Lily and Pecan

*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Jambette:_"Hmm....should I give the mayor a big,wet,sloppy kiss or should I not?Decisions,decisions......."_


Uh..that's alright,Freckles...but I think that you should cut back on the java at Brewster's.


First Officer's log,star date 95206.85.I have made first contact with one of the inhabitants of a Class M planet called "Rhubarb".His appearance resembles that of a bipedal cephalopod but I am uncertain as to the function of the large tube-like organ protruding from his face.It might possibly be a weapon of some kind.Although I have identified myself to him he continues to call me "sucker".I will request permission to have him beamed up so Dr.McCoy can give him a complete medical examination,then his memory will be erased in compliance with the Prime Directive.Curiously,this inhabitant is demanding that I bring him fruit and requested that I trade my tricorder for his "moldy shirt".I do not believe that such a transaction is in the best interests of the United Federation of Planets.


----------



## Pop-tart




----------



## Loriii

lol this cracked me up


----------



## Kitsey

Further proof that my villagers are obsessed with this one part of town...






In the presence of an angel 





If you look closely, you can see buds on the hydrangea bushes behind us - I tt'd back to June to see if I liked the colors outside better, but I actually prefer the way it is right now, so I returned to the present.

Ever since I moved in two amiibo card villagers, I am finally starting to see some former residents on Main Street. At last K.K. Slider gets to perform for an audience of more than one person.






My mayor reflecting on Nowhere's history after completing the town!! RIP picture quality at night, but, to quote Deirdre - whatevs. I'm really happy c:


----------



## AccfSally

*

A mini zen garden in my side character's house in Flora.*​


----------



## molas

:^(


----------



## Loriii

molas said:


> View attachment 205990
> 
> :^(



aww missed by a single space. I know that feeling. Hope you can still reset it.


----------



## molas

master.leor said:


> aww missed by a single space. I know that feeling. Hope you can still reset it.



Yeah, I got her where I wanted her finally. It took way too much backtracking and slapping patterns down though, ugh.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

.... now kiss ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)​


----------



## AccfSally

*


Villagers taking a break.




Drama between Toby and Buzz.
​*


----------



## Pancake225

BrinaLouWho said:


> .... now kiss ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)​



Lmao this cracked me up.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

O'Hare being overdramatic 















The letter he's talking about just said "Here's something for your house, hope you like it!"


----------



## BrinaLouWho

some fireworks & cuteness














Spoiler: cute babs


----------



## Nunnafinga

Late at night when she thinks nobody is watching,Bertha sings to the moon:

_"They call me the Hip-Hopapotamus
Flows that glow like phosphorous
Poppin' off the top of this esophagus
Rockin' this metropolis
I'm not a large water-dwelling mammal
Where did you get that preposterous hypothesis?"_


And here I thought that Cleo might be one of those distant and aloof snooty villagers.I like it when a new villager jumps into town with all four hooves.



Hmm......maybe I should have posted this on the Dirty Screenshots thread.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Finished my other mayor's bathroom.*​


----------



## Kitsey

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 206166*
> 
> Finished my other mayor's bathroom.*​



That's so cute! I love the stack of books for reading in the bath, and the laundry corner


----------



## Alolan_Apples

First time uploading pictures through my iPhone. Here's what I got.



I would like Diet Coke please. Not coffee.



Do you want to build a snowman? I built a perfect snowboy.


----------



## Lozzybear

Here are some screenshots from my old town(s). 

Warning: Lots of large pictures



Spoiler








omg Marshal always looks so funny when he's in the flowers idk why





Cookie being cute! I miss her 









I love the colors in these. I kinda miss this town.





..Was my campsite really a campsite? Or was it a dog attraction?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hanging with my best buddy ♪


----------



## Ivory Moon

Umm yeah, about that....





I'm the mayor soo you can't make me do anything in fact I could MAKE you do the pushups


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bug-Off
--------


The frogs ate all of the bugs they caught before Nat could judge them so the mayor decided to have a Newt town beauty pageant instead.Puddles took top honors with Jambette a (very)surprising second place and Lily in third.Jeremiah later confessed to a bit of ballot box stuffing for Jambette in exchange for what he referred to as a "lip massage".Don't know what that is.....don't wanna know.....



Gonzo in Bug-Off action.Missed!(again!)


A certain lazy dog couldn't handle the intense competition.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Deck the paths with just one Holly,
Fa la la la la la la la la la!

Yes, the girl in the picture is named Holly.


----------



## molas

Some outfit changes I've made to my villagers!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Ivory Moon said:


> View attachment 206322
> 
> Umm yeah, about that....
> 
> View attachment 206323
> 
> View attachment 206324
> 
> I'm the mayor soo you can't make me do anything in fact I could MAKE you do the pushups



Omggg that's my kind of attitude too lolol. Show Rowan who's boss 'round here Bl


----------



## Kitsey

Lopez's birthday was on Sunday! Rudy and I went over to his house to party. I ordered an asteroid as his present. Of all the furniture that he likes, that seemed like the least objectionable thing to be displayed in his home  Also: I found out that if you leave and enter the birthday house again, the furniture will be different. Odd.






I had an unusually high number of adorable moments with Fang over the past few days. At heart, he's a big softie c:



























He's so cute!! I don't think I've ever seen this room from that angle before, so that was neat too haha


----------



## HappyTails

I see you back there Marshal


----------



## Lozzybear

I reset again, still looking for a town to settle down with and call home for good. I have a good feeling about this one 



Spoiler








my names are always so weird ik lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Was not expecting to see this today, considering I have only 3 pwps (demolished them all recently) and I only picked the 12 items in my town off of the ground yesterday.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> View attachment 206473
> 
> Deck the paths with just one Holly,
> Fa la la la la la la la la la!
> 
> Yes, the girl in the picture is named Holly.



I thought you meant the one bush in the background, either way that made me chuckle


----------



## Kitsey

Just when I thought my town was complete, another idea struck. Looks like Mayor Kitsey has decided to take up beekeeping 






A rare double rainbow over Nowhere. The first time I've ever seen one in town!






A couple villager snaps:






Same, Fang. Same.






Oh, dear. So... who's gonna tell him?


----------



## CaramelCookie

So... with a recent camper, I found out that gorillas eat their hands when excited:



That's so cute!


----------



## WeiMoote

When did my town start hosting the Hunger Games?


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Starlaxy

The first thing I saw when I loaded up my game today!


----------



## HappyTails

It's a wolf party. Whitney couldn't attend but we are partying in front of her house



As you guys can probably see, I restarted my town. But as you can see, there are no patterns on the ground (except for in certain areas). I decided to just play, no planning, no plot resetting just play.


----------



## squidpops

Raddle is setting up his home in my town today !! <3 He's my favorite villager ever and I finally was able to get his card!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Havent posted a screenshot in a bit.

Hans kept me hostage for 15 minutes






I made Clyde a citrus stump outside of his house and looks like her loves it.







Sometimes when i'm bored I just go feed the birds.









Spoiler: Teddy Being Questionable































Spoiler: Beautiful Skies


----------



## HappyTails

Um, Cranston, there are only two stores you can visit: The Able Sisters or Nookling Junction


My newest villager, Mac moved to Ossipri. Let's hope I make Ossipri a happening place to live, before I reset Let's hope....


And who puts a lamp in the middle of their house like this? This just looks stupid and out of place. A minimalist lamp literally in the middle of a house full of classic furniture Yeah, that's not working for me. 


And I got a persimmon from the villager whose house I just criticized.


----------



## squidpops

I finally caught a tarantula tonight!


----------



## AccfSally

*



Happy Birthday, Hazel!


And I forgot about Chrissy's birthday was on the 28th in another town...​*​


----------



## HappyTails

Another wolf party, this time, Fang is missing. I just can't get my 3 wolf villagers together for a picture.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Old photo, but here's Rosie on the job training as a fast food worker.


----------



## snowo

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/TKxz7oy.png[/IMG]

this is so adorable lol.​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh...gee,Pippy...why would you think that?(Because it kinda really is?)


I gave Hazel a detective outfit for her birthday.I think she might be a closet Beardo fan...uni-wow.


I finally found the missing piece for my creepy room display:Lucky the lazy mummy dog.Now if I can just get him to stand there for the next few years I'll be all set.


----------



## dizzy bone

Just a couple birthdays this month~ Got a lot of August babies in Tinytree





Stinky! <3





Nana! Chief was actually present at both stinky and nana's birthday parties. 





And yesterday it was hazel's birthday!


----------



## wizard

I finally finished the fountain!


----------



## Nooblord

My girlfriend, Jewel.Rain, and some friends joined me in modeling for the TBT Fair New Leaf Photo Challenge. Here are some shots that didn't make the entry.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm glad the taranulas are leaving next month. They have a bad habit of showing up out of nowhere and lurking. Just look at the one creeping in the background!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

​


----------



## CaramelCookie

I don't know why, but I found this so funny x)


----------



## Azurenna




----------



## Nunnafinga

Spoiler: Reset Center










A few people had mentioned in a thread that they've never been inside the Reset Surveillance Center so here's a few screenshots from the one time my RSC opened up.I made it a spoiler for those that want to maintain the suspense.Exciting,ain't it?



Here's a first for me:getting two villager pics on the same day in the same town.Thanks,cupcakes.


----------



## ashlif

These pictures were awhile back when I had Bob in my town. He just randomly said these lines and it made me happy. It was pretty cute! (•◞౪◟• )


----------



## dizzy bone

ashlif said:


> View attachment 207345
> View attachment 207346
> 
> These pictures were awhile back when I had Bob in my town. He just randomly said these lines and it made me happy. It was pretty cute! (•◞౪◟• )



I love the expression captured on your mayor's face! That kinda half closed eye smug face


----------



## Haydenv019

Me: Hey, where did Tommy go?

Leif: I dunno.

Me: *facepalm*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today in Quackle
-------------------


Well,yeah...it's probably all moldy and disgusting now.


Thanks,Derbs..and I promise not to tell anybody that you play with dolls.


I was doin' important mayor stuff and besides,I've seen your house about 1,572 times.


_The muted strains of Strauss begin to fill the room as Joey and the Mayor prepare to waltz._


----------



## HappyTails

Whitney looks like Fang and Fang looks like Whitney and now they are both wearing the same outfit


----------



## dizzy bone

Mallary, locked out of her house, contemplates how to pick the lock with a fishing rod. 





Newest member of Borei, an old resident of Kiri! Welcome back Pecan. Hopefully I'll never reset this town and throw you into the void again.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had my scooters customized by Cyrus.I'm likin' that pink one.


Things got a little bit funky at Spork's birthday party.Yep,I've always said that a few too many sake bombers can have you dancing snout to snout with a close friend....(..._very_ close,apparently....)


_It's an orangy sky
Always it's some other guy
It's just a broken lullaby
Bye bye love_


----------



## HappyTails

Well I was bored and decided to take a picture of all my villagers via the amiibo camera.


----------



## dizzy bone

Tinytree is getting 2 new facilities! We're finally getting a clinic for the sick 





There will also be a library, or display of rare books and relics of the town! I'm also turning part of the room into a book/paper restoration studio (one of my dream jobs ._.) I couldn't fit "restoration" so the sign says repair.


----------



## Anactoria

*Leaving ACNL*

So a lot of these shots aren't the most recent, but since I'm going to be taking a long, long break from Animal Crossing, I thought I'd share some with you. All of these were taken over the summer, when I really got into ACNL (with the presence of this forum especially).



Spoiler: my Poogie's various efforts to reach the donut box









Spoiler: my mayor's research









Spoiler: Lobo's decision to move ;-;









Spoiler: Teddy's secret, un-jock-like hobby









Spoiler: my second-favourite haircut. she looks so content









Spoiler: Tangy's unhealthy inability to let go









Spoiler: Gulliver is an a**h***









Spoiler: and finally, Kapp'n's advice


----------



## Fleshy

Watching the stars the other night with my love <3


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hanging around with Drago~


----------



## Loriii

I opened my game today only to realize that those sweet olive bushes are starting to bloom! First time I've seen them in my second town so I got excited to take pictures 




































Then June randomly asked to play hide and seek. I couldn't find Felyne though, and ran out of time XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pinky's Birthday
-----------------


Yup,those bears know what they like.Tutu gave Pinky a loaded pic-a-nic basket and a large piece of tree bark to scratch her butt on.


Whew!Dancing with two peppy bears is exhausting.Somebody gimme a Red Bull........


The mayor had to respectfully decline when an overzealous Tutu offered him a lap dance.


Say,babe.....where'd you float in from?


----------



## Loriii

Nunnafinga said:


> Pinky's Birthday
> -----------------
> 
> View attachment 207738
> Whew!Dancing with two peppy bears is exhausting.Somebody gimme a Red Bull........
> 
> View attachment 207739
> The mayor had to respectfully decline when an overzealous Tutu offered him a lap dance.



LOL you never ran out of (funny, awesome, hilarious) stories to tell


----------



## HappyTails

Saw a rainbow in Ossipri


Then went and teased the piranha in the museum


----------



## dizzy bone

My seasonal bathroom decor change!!





This is what it was like before:




Seasons may change but I'm never finishing that book lol

Made a little museum/library for old and rare books in the cabin house (charlie's crib)! Because my character is designed after Charlie from IASIP, I framed his famous nightman cometh lyrics. A book restoration studio behind the shelves under construction.





Tinytree now has a tiny clinic!


----------



## HappyTails

I just fiddled around with my landscaping yesterday. None of this is permanent though. I'm actually going to get serious about landscaping once all my villagers move in and my garden center is selling bush starts, which is going to take a while. These pictures are just experimenting.



This one (below) might be permanent though, still deciding


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Started up a dance crew in Space.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Some really intense thunderstorms this week... this picture was taken at 10 am, and look at the sky's color 



I'm happy to see villager's with umbrellas, though.


----------



## spicedb

Finally got the tower PWP suggested after waiting for a very long time. It's so pretty!



Hung out with my favorite jesters.


----------



## Cheremtasy

spicedb said:


> View attachment 207833
> 
> Finally got the tower PWP suggested after waiting for a very long time. It's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 207832
> 
> Hung out with my favorite jesters.



Whoa the tower pwp looks surprisingly nice, I wasn't expecting that tbh,, your lovely screenshot makes me want one in my town haha. xD


----------



## dizzy bone

Meteor shower tonight!


----------



## Eline

dizzy bone said:


> Meteor shower tonight!



Sooooooooooooo pretty ugh!!


----------



## doodle

Finally got a cute shot with Etoile while she was visiting my Mayor's house. <3


----------



## Gir

Wanted to get back into NL so I started a new town in one of my extra cartridges.

Couple hours of map resetting and I got a town with the color train station I wanted (green) and the town fruit I wanted (peaches). Even had some really nice starter villagers!





Went with a coffee theme for my Mayor and town name. Macchi (short for Macchiato) and Kopiko (company that makes coffee/coffee flavored candy)

6th villager to be in my town is my all time fave <3 (took less than an hour for his house to show up while resetting)






He plopped his house right in between mine and Skye's houses. Only problem is that his house doesn't align with mine and Skye's and is one grid space back...but since I don't have his amiibo card, beggars can't be chooser I guess. 

Design of my town flag for now


----------



## Eline

Gir said:


> Wanted to get back into NL so I started a new town in one of my extra cartridges.
> 
> Couple hours of map resetting and I got a town with the color train station I wanted (green) and the town fruit I wanted (peaches). Even had some really nice starter villagers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with a coffee theme for my Mayor and town name. Macchi (short for Macchiato) and Kopiko (company that makes coffee/coffee flavored candy)
> 
> 6th villager to be in my town is my all time fave <3 (took less than an hour for his house to show up while resetting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He plopped his house right in between mine and Skye's houses. Only problem is that his house doesn't align with mine and Skye's and is one grid space back...but since I don't have his amiibo card, beggars can't be chooser I guess.
> 
> Design of my town flag for now



Looks like such a cute town!


----------



## doodle

Finished my third character's home: Cinna's, my Baker! (His home is situated right next to Brewster on my "mini" Main Street)



















And Gir, your new town looks amazing!! The villagers are great~


----------



## Fruitcup

First rainbow of fall !


----------



## USN Peter

On Peewee's birthday. Let the Brofest begin.


----------



## HappyTails

I swooped in out of nowhere at the last minute and won the bug off yesterday with a bug I got from the island. AKA I cheated. XD


----------



## Mary

Is it fall yet? (Kinda proud of this sweater/skirt combo I made )


----------



## AccfSally

*


Working on Mayor Cadette's bedroom.

*

Flurry comes over to Cadette's house.
​


----------



## Nunnafinga

You're welcome,pal....I know how much you like to roll around in wood shavings and drink from a metal tube.


Oh,so that explains it....I thought Mira was wearing a fake mustache but that was you in the cashmere sweater and tight pencil skirt,eh?


No thanks,doggy but I hear that Gaston might be interested.


----------



## spicedb

got the illuminated arch suggested at last! the area around my cafe feels a lot more complete now.


Fall has come, to be honest I'm not a big fan of all this yellow but at least Gaston's house looks nice in it.


Spice welcomes its newest resident. I hope you enjoy the greenery, Winnie.


I miss summer  (minus the cicada noise) see you next year!


----------



## HappyTails

this game is out of it's mind if it thinks I'm even going to attempt this!




It was a pain in the butter crusted behind to catch one of these, I'm not going to attempt to catch 10!!


----------



## YunaMoon

HappyTails said:


> this game is out of it's mind if it thinks I'm even going to attempt this!
> 
> View attachment 208056
> 
> 
> It was a pain in the butter crusted behind to catch one of these, I'm not going to attempt to catch 10!!



lol I had that yesterday! It was actually fun and easy to do at the waterfall!


----------



## Nenya

HappyTails said:


> this game is out of it's mind if it thinks I'm even going to attempt this!
> 
> View attachment 208056
> 
> 
> It was a pain in the butter crusted behind to catch one of these, I'm not going to attempt to catch 10!!



I agree...for only 3 lousy coupons...in your dreams, game!

- - - Post Merge - - -



HappyTails said:


> I swooped in out of nowhere at the last minute and won the bug off yesterday with a bug I got from the island. AKA I cheated. XD
> 
> View attachment 207978



YOU DID NOT, HAPPY TAILS! (cheat??)


----------



## spicedb

HappyTails said:


> this game is out of it's mind if it thinks I'm even going to attempt this!
> 
> View attachment 208056
> 
> 
> It was a pain in the butter crusted behind to catch one of these, I'm not going to attempt to catch 10!!



Hah, I got this initiative on all my characters. It's not that hard, but having to catch 30 of those at once was incredibly tedious (since I prefer to complete weekly initiatives ASAP)


----------



## salvagedstardust

Today, for the first time ever, one of my villagers was interacting with a (sort of??) public works project!

This morning I found Julian taking a snooze on a stump!


A stump is probably not even sort of a PWP, but I'm so excited that I think today I'll let it slide. 

And then later, as if he knows I've decided to let him move after he gives me his picture, he requested Stonehenge!


----------



## Candyapple

It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB


----------



## Cascade

Candyapple said:


> It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB



This is funny lol. Pietro aka Pennywise.


----------



## dizzy bone

Candyapple said:


> It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB



I choked oh my god/


----------



## Loriii

Candyapple said:


> It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB



omg  The graphics. It's almost real-time (or is it already?) haha 
I guess that's one way to invite Pietro to move in your town (or him inviting you to move. That's something new and innovative).


----------



## AccfSally

Candyapple said:


> It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB



Why is everyone so mean to Pietro.


----------



## EvieEvening23

Candyapple said:


> It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB



should I be concerned of the countless lives that are at risk or no...


----------



## AccfSally

*


Mayor Cadette's kitchen




The things I do for my favorite villager...​*


----------



## HappyTails

I love how a little corner of my town looks like this:



But the rest of it looks like this




BTW, Raven got a new hairstyle. I think I'm going to stick to the red hair. It fits her


*These pics below were from yesterday and the day before*

Whitney was using the catalog yesterday. i had to wait my turn.


Well, some villagers' dreams are just too insane for words. My dream is to make it big as an author. Mac's dream is own a trash can. 


Good a project I can get behind. I will be glad to build a wind turbine, Skye. 


And Skye and I just chilling on the temparoray bench outside of town hall


----------



## CaramelCookie

Got a pretty orange sunset the other day ♪


----------



## Jeannine

Candyapple said:


> It's not a screenshot from the game and I didn't make it, but it was just too funny!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/t0tLB



That... is hilarious - great timing too!


----------



## TangledBowties

A rainbow showed up in my town and I also fed the birds with Harvey.


----------



## Araie

a small bedroom nook


----------



## Jeannine

Araie said:


> a small bedroom nook &#55356;&#57137;



Spooky, yet cozy - I like it a lot!



TangledBowties said:


> A rainbow showed up in my town and I also fed the birds with Harvey.



That's a beautiful rainbow shot! I so love feeding the birds - could do it for hours


----------



## Jeannine

Found a shot from last year:



A Double Rain-beau


----------



## Candyapple

Jeanne2015 said:


> Found a shot from last year:
> 
> View attachment 208285
> 
> A Double Rain-beau



Love it! Never saw a double rainbow in my town


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Pictures with my phone so they're huge...


Spoiler:  Coco stuck in my maze













Spoiler:  an adorable letter from Ruby


----------



## AccfSally

*

Of all things...he gives me this!​*


----------



## Araie

twirly whirl ️

An experimental gif I made of my town~


----------



## Cascade

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Pictures with my phone so they're huge...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Coco stuck in my maze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  an adorable letter from Ruby



How did she get there?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cascade said:


> How did she get there?



She was on the stump! And since they're forced to sit face forward when she jumped off.. X.X stuck in the little nitch there!


----------



## dizzy bone

Coco's not stuck. She's exactly where she wants to be :'D creepy coco hahaha.


----------



## Lanstar

Look who's in my campsite. Sadly I had to give him bad news: I don't have any room for him in my town. Seriously though - I always wanted to do this!


----------



## Jeannine

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 208305
> 
> Of all things...he gives me this!​*



LOL - At least better than the time I was given a skeleton 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Pictures with my phone so they're huge...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Coco stuck in my maze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  an adorable letter from Ruby



Those are great! Never seen a villager get stuck like that 



Lanstar said:


> Look who's in my campsite. Sadly I had to give him bad news: I don't have any room for him in my town. Seriously though - I always wanted to do this!
> 
> View attachment 208323



Aww, it's too bad villagers in the campsite can't replace one of your current neighbours. Poor Marshal.



Araie said:


> twirly whirl ️
> 
> An experimental gif I made of my town~



Oh, I love it! That area and soft rain look very peaceful


----------



## Lanstar

Jeanne2015 said:


> Aww, it's too bad villagers in the campsite can't replace one of your current neighbours. Poor Marshal.



Really, though: I wouldn't have moved him in even if that was an option. :/


----------



## Jeannine

Lanstar said:


> Really, though: I wouldn't have moved him in even if that was an option. :/



Yeah, it would just be nice if that was a feature in the update  But there was so much else added I can't complain!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,not at all Tom.By the way,I've got that perfect apple you wanted and I went to a far away town to get signatures for your petition...oh,yeah I woke up really early so I could catch that rainbow stag you asked for and I made that delivery to Benjamin...uh,what were we talking about before?


Here is my fancy _jardin de champignons_.I spent hours selecting just the right combination of mushrooms and placing them in the most aesthetically pleasing arrangement I could conceive taking color,texture and size into account.Well......actually, I tore down an ugly PWP and I just threw some 'shrooms on the ground to cover up the bare dirt spot that was left.


Uh,is this the same thing as a donkey saying "I'm a complete ass."?


----------



## Jeannine

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 208338
> Oh,not at all Tom.By the way,I've got that perfect apple you wanted and I went to a far away town to get signatures for your petition...oh,yeah I woke up really early so I could catch that rainbow stag you asked for and I made that delivery to Benjamin...uh,what were we talking about before?
> 
> View attachment 208339
> Here is my fancy _jardin de champignons_.I spent hours selecting just the right combination of mushrooms and placing them in the most aesthetically pleasing arrangement I could conceive taking color,texture and size into account.Well......actually, I tore down an ugly PWP and I just threw some 'shrooms on the ground to cover up the bare dirt spot that was left.
> 
> View attachment 208340
> Uh,is this the same thing as a donkey saying "I'm a complete ass."?



I find my neighbours lack self-awareness too 

J'adore ton jardin de champignons  The perfect peaches and double rainbow are sublime!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Finally finished making clothes, I think I make some cute designs, I might end up changing the colors of the boo sweater though...




My GF just sleeping on a stump. I love her so much.




Idk Ankha, I feel like it'd be easy to catch you.




The future is... unclear...


----------



## Gir

^Really cute designs!



It was raining in real life. So I though I'd spend the day sitting on my porch with some coffee and play games. 
Lo and behold it was raining in my AC town as well! Great time to go fishing


----------



## AccfSally

*
That's kinda rude, Blaire.

​*


----------



## HappyTails

I ship this. I was bored again with the Amibo camera lol


----------



## Jeannine

HappyTails said:


> I ship this. I was bored again with the Amibo camera lol
> 
> View attachment 208385



It's true love!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Finally finished making clothes, I think I make some cute designs, I might end up changing the colors of the boo sweater though...



I love your designs and fortune-telling room - you captured a great atmosphere!


----------



## HappyTails

Uh oh......Mac is angry and Cranston is sad. Wonder what happened between these two. -_-


----------



## CaramelCookie

I was stung by a bee and...



Woah, snooties are really mean when you don't have high friendship, aren't they? ;v;
Blanche never said this stuff to me... ;v;


----------



## Hyoon

Decided to randomly add more stepping stone patterns to my town cause I love them and couldn't decide which I liked better.....


----------



## Gir

Finally! After two weeks of searching. I've only seen 3 in my town so far. 1st one stung me, 2nd one walked into the river, and I was able to catch the third one.


Julia, being a cranky old lady. When I grow up, I wanna be just like her...


Sylvana asked me for new furniture, so I thought I'd give her something to go on the table/kitchen items. Apparently there was something special about the simple kettle I gave her, that she needed to encase it in glass! Oh well, atleast I got the donburi item out of it


----------



## AccfSally

Gir said:


> View attachment 208474
> Sylvana asked me for new furniture, so I thought I'd give her something to go on the table/kitchen items. Apparently there was something special about the simple kettle I gave her, that she needed to encase it in glass! Oh well, atleast I got the donburi item out of it



In my town Moonview, she put a lamp in it.



*







I went to the showcase for the first time since the update, that empty house is still here since early last year.*​


----------



## HappyTails

Enjoying a nice up of morning coffee before enduring the onslaught of catchphrase change requests by the residents of Ossipri


And I got two badges today, The gardening badge makes sense considering all the landscaping I've been doing in the last week but the Good Samaritan badge doesn't because I keep refusing to change catchphrases. 





Ossipri has been pretty uneventful besides me landscaping.


----------



## Jeannine

Gir said:


> View attachment 208474
> Sylvana asked me for new furniture, so I thought I'd give her something to go on the table/kitchen items. Apparently there was something special about the simple kettle I gave her, that she needed to encase it in glass! Oh well, atleast I got the donburi item out of it



Sylvana is too adorable! I'm so glad they brought her back in the update <3



HappyTails said:


> And I got two badges today, The gardening badge makes sense considering all the landscaping I've been doing in the last week but the Good Samaritan badge doesn't because I keep refusing to change catchphrases.



Congrats on your badges! 



New mushroom circle by the waterfall (and Diana lurking)



Chelsea and Bam on a stroll through the park


----------



## Haydenv019

Pete finally decided to take a break from delivering letters to play a quick game of hide-and-seek.
We had fun.


----------



## Jeannine

Haydenv019 said:


> Pete finally decided to take a break from delivering letters to play a quick game of hide-and-seek.
> We had fun.



Haha, he must be curious today  Great shot!


----------



## Haydenv019

Yeah, Pete came out of nowhere and I decided to take a pic. I annilihated my villagers in two minutes. Hide and seek is too easy in this game ;-;


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## Jeannine

^I always pick 'kind of creepy'


----------



## Gir

My mayor's new outfit! The original design I got from [here]
I just added sleeves (idk why, I just don't like outfits without them xD ) and added a bow at the collar area. Also made a 2nd version with a bow in the back, but I'm a little iffy on it. 






Just unlocked shampoodle so I'm going to play around with the hair style a bit while I wait for the eye color change to unlock


----------



## Jeannine

^Love the galaxy design! Once it unlocks, you could change your eye color to blue green to complement your dress


----------



## Cascade

is this close too much or dead spot?


----------



## dizzy bone

Cascade said:


> is this close too much or dead spot?
> 
> View attachment 208597



I have something planted that close to my fire pit so I think it's a dead spot.


----------



## Cascade

dizzy bone said:


> I have something planted that close to my fire pit so I think it's a dead spot.



is there any way to resolve this? because i need to put the stamp tree thee ;~;


----------



## dizzy bone

I don't think so u.u you may need to move your stump up or down one space. As long as a PWP has 1 space around it you can plant trees and bushes, but I don't think there's a proven way to get around dead spots. How I wish that was the fertilizer's purpose lol.


----------



## Jeannine

Cascade said:


> is this close too much or dead spot?
> 
> View attachment 208597



Where in your town are you trying to grow it? Cedar trees will only grow in the top half of your map.


----------



## Cascade

Jeanne2015 said:


> Where in your town are you trying to grow it? Cedar trees will only grow in the top half of your map.



In the middle of my map  I'll try the other sapling so maybe it work.


----------



## dizzy bone

^ Doi, oh yeah I totally forgot about the cedar tree being in the north thing. Changing it to an oak sapling just might do it


----------



## AccfSally

*

Redoing my kitchen and two other rooms in my house in Vista. I wish I didn't expand this room, now I'm tryin to make fake walls.



It went from furniture to food.*​


----------



## Jeannine

Went to visit Chelsea but Julian beat me to it!


----------



## AccfSally

*



It's Marshal's birthday today and Sally was also over there. again like last year



It's almost a year since the update and we still can't use this feature..What a waste!

*​


----------



## dizzy bone

Some recent photos: 

Tinytree 




This is how I jump into bed





Chief followed me to the bathroom so I told him not to look 





Right before a villager breaks into your house while you're interior designing. 

Borei:




Recently adopted Butch at the insistence of my bro, who said he looks like our beagle Louie.


----------



## USN Peter

Marshal's birthday today.




Does this really work?

Also, Beau is moving in.
I never had Deer villager before, so I am happy about it. =)





I lost so many game rounds to him, I nearly went broke.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Gulliver, the well-traveled and cultured man of the sea~



Now that's a rumor I've never heard before...


----------



## Jeannine

Tree stump repose



Double rainbow over Home


----------



## Gir

Stitches wanted to give back a book he borrowed but couldn't finish because of all the difficult words...


----------



## AccfSally

*





Redone three rooms in my house and I tried my best to change my kitchen.​*​


----------



## CaramelCookie

Jeanne2015 said:


> View attachment 208711
> 
> Double rainbow over Home



Your flag is your face! Love it! >v<


----------



## Jeannine

CaramelCookie said:


> Your flag is your face! Love it! >v<



LOL I know, I hope it's not too vain! I didn't have many other ideas 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> Redone three rooms in my house and I tried my best to change my kitchen[/CENTER]



I love them, they look amazing!!! Those are rooms you can be proud of


----------



## HappyTails

A few pics from a few days ago......

No shoes no shirt, no service, DJ KK. I hope you realize bruh, that you are naked in my coffee shop. 



*snoring*


*thinking* I really should clean this bulletin board off. there are too many notices here.......Why is Rudy here?...


----------



## Jeannine

HappyTails said:


> No shoes no shirt, no service, DJ KK. I hope you realize bruh, that you are naked in my coffee shop.



lmao I guess it doesn't apply to celebrities!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Weirdo Beardo Birthday Bash
==================


Good ol' Beardo had a birthday recently.Since Kiki is the only normal villager in town and therefore,the nicest,she felt obligated to accept Beardo's invitation to attend.A year's supply of kitty litter was an added incentive(....bribe).


Yup,I gave him what he really wanted.....some gizmo used by doctors to measure people's height.He said that he wanted to know the exact height of everyone in town "just in case" and then casually mentioned that he was taking a correspondence course in coffin making.Heh,heh,heh...that Beardo is quite a character.


Whoa!Back off,big boy.The mayor is not into large blue mammals with belly fur.


----------



## Jeannine

I've always had my suspicions about Beardo...



Nunnafinga said:


> Whoa!Back off,big boy.The mayor is not into large blue mammals with belly fur.



Let him down gently


----------



## dizzy bone

It's October yayyyy!


----------



## Jeannine

Jack drops in!



Went for a run and visited with Fuchsia,



and I added some black tulips in my mushroom ring


----------



## AccfSally

*

OK, that's kinda creepy.*​


----------



## dizzy bone

Mayor Jules' true form!


----------



## dizzy bone

sad double post -_-


----------



## HappyTails

This guy scared the heck out of me yesterday. I wasn't expecting him to randomly appear behind Mac's house


Then he just disappears, while still talking....creepy


And the ghost mask looks even more Halloweeny with bee sting face


----------



## Jeannine

Opened my game to a pleasant surprise - *Orange Sunset!*







It's such a treat to see these colours


----------



## Cascade

Jeanne2015 said:


> Opened my game to a pleasant surprise - *Orange Sunset!*
> 
> View attachment 208935
> 
> View attachment 208936
> 
> View attachment 208937
> 
> It's such a treat to see these colours



I really like your town :3 It's relaxing


----------



## Haydenv019

Cascade said:


> is there any way to resolve this? because i need to put the stamp tree thee ;~;



You could move your stamp tree to the left, move that entire pattern path by one space, and put a path around the firepit?


----------



## creamyy

It was cute to see the three girls get together


----------



## AccfSally

*

What kind of gym is that?









Sylvana is so cute!



I wonder if this would wake him up.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bubbles
=====


What??I thought hippos only ate marbles while being manipulated by a plastic lever in close proximity to three other hippos of assorted colors.


Bubbles does her yearly costume change every September 18th.The coming year's outfit will be the black track jacket.


Yup,Bubbles was a hip-hopapotamus icon in her native Africa known for such hits as "I Got Me Some Big Ass Teefus" and "Don't Bogart Dat Patch O' Grass".She's since retired and moved to a small town in...uh...somewhere else with nine other talking animals and a small human.



Hopefully I was fully clothed in your dream.


----------



## HappyTails

For reasons I can't even begin to understand, I decided to dress Raven like a bunny today 
 


And I wanted to share some of the exhibits I'm working on.

Gyroid Xtreme exhibit


Beginning of Mario Land exhibit


----------



## Cascade

Never seen a two villagers sitting on a bench.


----------



## Jeannine

Cascade said:


> View attachment 209046
> 
> Never seen a two villagers sitting on a bench.



I love your park! June and Dobie are super cute


----------



## Jeannine

Got roped into a game of Hide and Seek today.





Their hiding skills need serious work but I played along.


----------



## AccfSally

*

My character's face haha!

(No, you're not going anywhere!)​*


----------



## dizzy bone

Cascade said:


> View attachment 209046
> 
> Never seen a two villagers sitting on a bench.



Omg your park is adorable! Dobie is the grumpy old man who refuses to share a seat with sweet June


----------



## Jeannine

No, you don't understand, you're _literally_ wearing me...


----------



## USN Peter

I had a visitor today.




Hahaha I wonder what's the name of this game she was playing.


......


----------



## Cascade

Jeannine said:


> View attachment 209108
> 
> No, you don't understand, you're _literally_ wearing me...


aww, that shirt is cute :3 


USNPete said:


> I had a visitor today.
> 
> View attachment 209112
> 
> View attachment 209113
> Hahaha I wonder what's the name of this game she was playing.
> 
> View attachment 209114
> ......



Do you know how to get that car furniture in your room?


----------



## USN Peter

Cascade said:


> Do you know how to get that car furniture in your room?



It's from Ike's RV.
Would you like to have one?


----------



## Cascade

USNPete said:


> It's from Ike's RV.
> Would you like to have one?
> 
> View attachment 209115



Thank you but don't need to :3

~~

Where's my lunch Sylvana?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lovely variety today at Labelle's.


----------



## Jeannine

Today's Autumn Moon!!! Don't forget to get your regional item 



Got my first take-out coffee in a while.



And paid off my fourth character's last home expansion to hear the Tom Nook song.


----------



## Soigne

Jeannine said:


> View attachment 209148
> 
> And paid off my fourth character's last home expansion to hear the Tom Nook song.



I love the Nook song haha, it's so cute.


----------



## AccfSally

*




Forgetting to go to Ruby's house.​*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wonder if TOMFG knows that her neighbors talk smack about her behind her back...


----------



## Jeannine

*Happy Explorer's Day!*


----------



## spicedb

Ready for Explorer's Day! (excuse the mess lol)


Hung out with my bff today, she's been awfully needy lately. Not that it's a bad thing.


Anyone else loves it when they visit neighbors unannounced and see them just chilling in there? I always make sure there's at least a chair in their homes for this reason.


----------



## Loriii

I got my sailboat 






Then another ...






and the last!






I had a double rainbow, not on the same day though (probably sometime last week)


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've been trying to fix up the houses of some of my older villagers.Beau and Tangy are both members of my Four Year Club and their houses were looking terrible and now they look a bit less terrible.I've been giving Tangy orange and fruity furniture and I've been sending the cabin set to Beau.I can't believe Tangy still has her ukulele after all this time.



Yep.Pippy used to work on a road construction crew back in the day and still has fond memories.I had always wondered why she had a hard hat with two holes poked in the top.


----------



## Jeannine

Nunnafinga said:


> I've been trying to fix up the houses of some of my older villagers.Beau and Tangy are both members of my Four Year Club and their houses were looking terrible and now they look a bit less terrible.I've been giving Tangy orange and fruity furniture and I've been sending the cabin set to Beau.I can't believe Tangy still has her ukulele after all this time..



Their houses look really good and match their theme, a lot better than my villagers'


----------



## CaramelCookie

Landscaped the area around my Caf?!




Freckles went in for a quick sip and came out to see the results ♪



(P.S.: My silk hat ruined the vanished mayor effect, lol ;v


----------



## USN Peter

It's okay, you tried...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Jeannine said:


> Their houses look really good and match their theme, a lot better than my villagers'



Thanks!It takes a while to change out their ugly furniture for decent stuff but I like the results.


----------



## Jeannine

USNPete said:


> It's okay, you tried...



Cute, I've never seen that dialogue 



Nunnafinga said:


> Thanks!It takes a while to change out their ugly furniture for decent stuff but I like the results.



Me too! If I can muster the patience I'll try it


----------



## Jeannine

Marshal's shirt takes vanity a step further


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Wait, eikeltje? You let poor marshall say that? (assuming you're Dutch) 
Haha, lol.


----------



## Jeannine

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Wait, eikeltje? You let poor marshall say that? (assuming you're Dutch)
> Haha, lol.



I'm not actually, I just am a fan of languages, I enjoy studying many ^^
-

I was going through pics of my old town from years ago - wish I could find this Erik sweater for the upcoming winter. Maybe I'll recreate it!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Jeannine said:


> I'm not actually, I just am a fan of languages, I enjoy studying many


Wow, that's cool! If you want to learn more Dutch you can ask me anything!

The Erik sweater is really cool btw.


----------



## Eudial

I thought this was really funny for some reason.

​


----------



## deSPIRIA

Spoiler: me and my boyfriend play animal crossing for the first time together




























































he wanted me to plant the perfect orange, so i did. he doesnt know that it wont grow in a cherry town haha but i had fun


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

v

I AM THE GREAT SAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lanstar

Finally... The last one to complete my golden tool collection! ^.^


----------



## CaramelCookie

All was well on mayor Nopa's kitchen... when suddenly her freshly made burger and fries started walking!


----------



## HappyTails

Got my Dream Suite: No Dream address yet though but I am visiting a lot of nice towns and getting some ideas for Ossipri


Got my TIY upgrade, although they still won't sell me any furniture from the Classic or Kiddie sets but I'll be patient. At least I am getting bush starts so I can be more serious about my landscaping


Talked to Fang who thinks he's going to win the fishing tourney 


When this happened about 5 seconds before. Yes again, I took a little vacation to the island to get a shark lol



They make it too easy to win these tournaments. A win is just a boat trip, 1,000 bells and Kapp'n's off tune singing away.


Yes, that's a whale shark I just casually gave away. They aren't as rare as this game tries to make you think. I caught about 3 of them last night on my nightly beetle/shark hunting trip.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'll be concerned if Biff ever starts asking for multicolored marbles instead of fruit.


Octavian gets a big kick out of corrupting the young and innocent Felicity.At least he didn't give her his ugly shirt.


Hmm,it looks like Kiki's been toying with the idea of kicking someone's ass.That blabbermouth Sprocket better start runnin'.


----------



## dizzy bone

Here are some before & after posts of a little area near my house where Pudge lives. I did a big plot resetting boo-boo and Dizzy moved right in front of poor Pudge, so I had to re-landscape the entire area. I'm finally happy with the outcome though, even though Nana's old spot needs some reworking. 





Before: this was the only area in town with white flowers!!





Before: view of the area around Pudge's house. I was sad because it was about to rain. 





After: I switched the flowers around my house to orange and black!





After: Dizzy's house in the distance with some blue flowers to match his house. Poor Pudge is right behind him. At least the orange flowers around Pudge's house match his exterior better than the white ones.


----------



## MarineSong2001

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 209642
> I'll be concerned if Biff ever starts asking for multicolored marbles instead of fruit.
> 
> View attachment 209643
> Octavian gets a big kick out of corrupting the young and innocent Felicity.At least he didn't give her his ugly shirt.
> 
> View attachment 209644
> Hmm,it looks like Kiki's been toying with the idea of kicking someone's ass.That blabbermouth Sprocket better start runnin'.


Oh my gosh, your screenshots are hilarious. I love how Octavian looks so happy that he's corrupted Felicity. And how angry Kiki looks! These actually made me laugh out loud.

(Also, I've never tried using suspension bridges in my town before - I've always used the standard ones - but now I think I'll use the suspension bridges, because they look so nice in your town.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no, Limberg's moving in.

View attachment 209659

Right next to Pinky as well. Hopefully he won't dampen her spirits.


----------



## Nicole.

dizzy bone said:


> Here are some before & after posts of a little area near my house where Pudge lives. I did a big plot resetting boo-boo and Dizzy moved right in front of poor Pudge, so I had to re-landscape the entire area. I'm finally happy with the outcome though, even though Nana's old spot needs some reworking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before: this was the only area in town with white flowers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before: view of the area around Pudge's house. I was sad because it was about to rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: I switched the flowers around my house to orange and black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: Dizzy's house in the distance with some blue flowers to match his house. Poor Pudge is right behind him. At least the orange flowers around Pudge's house match his exterior better than the white ones.



I adore your town


----------



## dizzy bone

Nicole. said:


> I adore your town



Thank you Nicole!! And thanks so much for helping me with the flowers! I love how it looks again :'D


----------



## USN Peter

*Facepalm*


----------



## ashlif

._.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cammy said:


> Spoiler: me and my boyfriend play animal crossing for the first time together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he wanted me to plant the perfect orange, so i did. he doesnt know that it wont grow in a cherry town haha but i had fun



AWW! I remember playing with my BF the first time after I bought it for him! It's adorable when they think they find some super rare and special. <3


----------



## AccfSally

*








I like listening to their little conversations.​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

AccfSally said:


> SNIP



Totally random, but thank you so much for reminding me we can put stuff on the bridges! The candy looks so cute there!


----------



## CaramelCookie

An incredibly rare shot of a villagers actually sitTING ON THE CHAIR SCULPTURE:



(I've had it for 5 months and it happened only this one time.)
Apparently its temperature is too high, though, which might explain why it's not a popular spot. ;v;


----------



## Nunnafinga

CaramelCookie said:


> An incredibly rare shot of a villagers actually sitTING ON THE CHAIR SCULPTURE:
> 
> View attachment 209807
> 
> (I've had it for 5 months and it happened only this one time.)
> Apparently its temperature is too high, though, which might explain why it's not a popular spot. ;v;






I've had Beardo and Plucky sitting on the chair sculpture a few times.Maybe it's not as hot to sit on in my town.


----------



## USN Peter

I can finally build Fortune-Teller's Shop!
(I was really surprised when Katrina suddenly stopped me.)


----------



## Cascade

USNPete said:


> View attachment 209824
> 
> View attachment 209825
> 
> View attachment 209826
> 
> I can finally build Fortune-Teller's Shop!
> (I was really surprised when Katrina suddenly stopped me.)



How many visit  you need to get a Katrina's shop in Main Street?


----------



## USN Peter

Cascade said:


> How many visit  you need to get a Katrina's shop in Main Street?



I am terribly sorry, I do not know how many times I have visited her; however, I have been playing game for nearly 5 month since the beginning, and always paid her a visit whenever she was in my town. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Loriii

Cascade said:


> How many visit  you need to get a Katrina's shop in Main Street?



You need 20 if I'm not mistaken, and using the alt. character counts so if you have four characters in your town, that's already equivalent to four visits (assuming you let all of them visit Katrina on the same day)


----------



## Cascade

master.leor said:


> You need 20 if I'm not mistaken, and using the alt. character counts so if you have four characters in your town, that's already equivalent to four visits (assuming you let all of them visit Katrina on the same day)



That's cool  I'll do it right now I only have 3 characters so it will be easy


----------



## Mary

Uh. Roald?


----------



## Cascade

Thanks to the people here who helped me to get a train station remodel.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 209815
> 
> View attachment 209816
> I've had Beardo and Plucky sitting on the chair sculpture a few times.Maybe it's not as hot to sit on in my town.



I guess you could say that that chair sculpture is a real... *put on sunglasses* hot spot.

(As a side note, does anyone know if it's possible to sit on it alongside another human character? With the villagers you can fit, but when I tried with a visitor it just didn't work...?)


----------



## USN Peter

Katrina's shop is finally open for business!

This is the first time that I have ever seen her at outside...


----------



## CaramelCookie

USNPete said:


> View attachment 209888
> 
> Katrina's shop is finally open for business!
> 
> This is the first time that I have ever seen her at outside...



And it's also the last, as she'll be inside her shop forever from now on...


----------



## PaperCat

Thanks Diana, I _totally_ did not want those trees..... 
The one day I forget to start as a new character. Diana plots her house. At least its not the worst place in my town she could have chosen.


----------



## Nunnafinga

_"You there......yes,you.The big gray fellow.Are you supposed to be here?"_


Hmmm,maybe.How 'bout a trade?I have a nice tuft of my highly coveted pocket lint....so,my highly coveted pocket lint for your prized mop.Any interest?


I apologize,Epona but I can't help staring into your nostrils.They're quite hypnotic the way they flare in and out with each breath and your muzzle looks like a giant Milk Dud with eyes.Mmmust....look...away.....(By the way...nice shirt)


----------



## meo

:3 Took lots of pictures for the meteor shower. And Ankha for her "nature"ness...<3



Spoiler


----------



## HappyTails

Grow my precious, grow! Muahahahahaha



Wow, Rudy's mad


And why are you asking me for a favor while looking mean?


I see you Mac...... I know you're lurking up there too Ankha. I feel your cat eyes on me


----------



## USN Peter

Big thanks to TBT members who has helped me on getting furniture I need.


----------



## Rala

Congratulations Pete! Your house definitely deserves it.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Taking a break ♪


----------



## Nunnafinga

My Bam! bicycle and scooter customizations are now complete(I think that might be a line from one of those wonderful George Lucas directed Star Wars prequels).I also snagged an Isabelle scooter.Hmm..not sure what to customize next.Maybe I'll have my mayor's teeth capped.



Yeah,sometimes I go a bit too far with the greetings and catchphrases.And,yes...I'm a closet Thundercats fan.Didn't all the Thundercats have names that were just the names of various cats with an "O" on the end?Panthro,Tiger-O,Cheetah-O,Domestic Housecat-O....



Yep,my mayor of Halow'en is just gonna sit there and savor the fact that she finally got a pic from an Amiibo villager and it's from Felyne,the lazy cat with the second largest pair of lazy cat eyes(Moe is #1).Yep.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 210082
> My Bam! bicycle and scooter customizations are now complete(I think that might be a line from one of those wonderful George Lucas directed Star Wars prequels).I also snagged an Isabelle scooter.Hmm..not sure what to customize next.Maybe I'll have my mayor's teeth capped.



Wow, great job! You've got a very nice bike shop there, reminds me of the one in pokemon ruby/sapphire
I hear golden teeth are very popular, better look for those golden ores


----------



## Cascade

CaramelCookie said:


> Taking a break ♪
> 
> View attachment 210029



I really want to do this irl  relaxing with the fresh airs.


----------



## AccfSally

*


You two aren't going nowhere ^-^*​


----------



## HappyTails

Well this sounds ominous.....




Must you trample the flowers, Whitney? Really?




Nice to see Julian finally changed out of that goshawful shirt he was wearing before.




This is the shirt he was wearing before


----------



## HappyTails

His face though! XD




I really should stop letting Saharah do my interior decorating.......


----------



## Cascade

HappyTails said:


> His face though! XD
> 
> View attachment 210139
> 
> 
> I really should stop letting Saharah do my interior decorating.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 210140



Image is invalid


----------



## HappyTails

Cascade said:


> Image is invalid



Seriously? Dang. Let me try and fix it.


Edit: Okay are they showing up for you now?


----------



## Cascade

HappyTails said:


> Seriously? Dang. Let me try and fix it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay are they showing up for you now?



yeah  it fixed now.


----------



## HappyTails

Cascade said:


> yeah  it fixed now.



Okay. I don't even know what happened there lol


----------



## Iced_Holly

Spoiler









I'm curious as to how you would win a prize from such a magazine. Be one of the first to figure out an especially difficult puzzle?






For those curious, the item Marshal was trying to sell me was an astroid. He kept trying to get me to buy it several times that day, all for the same price.






Yes, Sydney, 'flowers'. You two were talking about flowers. Yeah, that's why poor Cherry has such a shocked look on her face. (she's heard things that cannot be unheard)






Little does she know, I enacted the Beautiful Town ordinance shortly after this~






I didn't say anything like that, Marshal. Also, what doctor and what tv show? =/






Oh yes, Cherry. I know all your secrets. ALL OF- Nah, I wouldn't do that~






Lovely sunset, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## AccfSally

*

Ok...



Fall is here in AC.*​


----------



## CaramelCookie

Katie came by for a town tour at Hangzhou a few days ago~


----------



## HappyTails

I made an updated group photo of the villagers of Ossipri




And updated my TPC card


----------



## Nunnafinga

I wanted to see how my octopus villagers would react if I carried an octopus from the ocean in my pockets.I have Zucker,Octavian and Marina in my town and none of them could resist the lure of their ocean dwelling brethren(I'll post Marina's encounter tomorrow):



Geez Octavian,they have Craigslist for that sort of thing.




Yup,that's 1,200 bells well spent.Hey..this little guy kinda looks like Octavian.....


----------



## StarrySkye3

Ahh I love fall! 



Caught this cute moment last night. I had never seen two villagers sit on that bench at once!


----------



## CaramelCookie

SophieLeaf said:


> View attachment 210210
> 
> Caught this cute moment last night. I had never seen two villagers sit on that bench at once!



Ooh, very cool! Not only the elusive double bench, but you also got yourself a seat and a third villager to pose! Great shot!


----------



## HappyTails

SophieLeaf said:


> View attachment 210210
> 
> Caught this cute moment last night. I had never seen two villagers sit on that bench at once!




That's cute. I saw Mac and Chadder sitting on a bench at the same time a while ago. 






I'm starting to question the wisdom of lining my river with trees because now I can't see my river to fish. But hey, it looks cute and cuteness always triumphs over fishing.


----------



## StarrySkye3

CaramelCookie said:


> Ooh, very cool! Not only the elusive double bench, but you also got yourself a seat and a third villager to pose! Great shot!





HappyTails said:


> That's cute. I saw Mac and Chadder sitting on a bench at the same time a while ago.
> 
> View attachment 210214
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to question the wisdom of lining my river with trees because now I can't see my river to fish. But hey, it looks cute and cuteness always triumphs over fishing.
> 
> View attachment 210215



Thank you both!! It was a lucky moment to get all 3 in this pic. Ankha and Dobie live on the complete opposite side of where this spot is too so it was surprising to see them there haha. 

Happy I totally know what you mean about blocking the river with trees! Haha cute does usually win though. Your town is looking great!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,you can take my octopus or I can just give you a mirror.


----------



## USN Peter

Received Shrunk Funk Shuffle today.
It is really fun to see when villagers dance w/me.


----------



## Steelfang

Bless Jitters and his incredibly low standards.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hangzhou has 2 new zen benches ♪


----------



## HappyTails

So I visited my old town of Rockaway via the dream suite, which surprisingly is still there. and look who I ran into! 




Apollo fails at Hide 'n Seek


----------



## Nenya

No, Apollo, just working on rebuilding the whole town with a fresh start is all. Wanna help?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apollo, you are incredibly observant! Like my temporary path wallpaper?


----------



## HappyTails

My orange and apple tree are done growing. 



I put this path down around my lighthouse a few days ago but I'm trying to decide whether I'll keep it or just place flowers randomly in that area. 


I like how my little peninsula turned out with the bench, trees, bushes, flowers and lighthouse. I might add a few more bushes here to make it feel a bit more complete though.


My Mario Land exhibit is slowly being complete. I still have a lot to get. I just got the red shells from today's fortune cookie. 


I added the dig site floor to my gyroid exhibit. Still trying to figure out what wall to use here. Maybe the dirt clod wall or something.



Lastly, I got a new badge.




Oh and thank you SophieLeaf for your compliments on my town. I appreciate it.


----------



## Loriii

Hilarious to see these villagers being afraid of stuff 






Really Dobie? Werewolf?






Seriously Link? I didn't know you have phobia with stal enemies.






I got this easily (I meant "guess easily").






This is one of my favorite rooms. I thought it just fits the occasion


----------



## Nenya

We're singin' in the rain...



Just singin' in the rain...



What a glorious feelin', I'm happy again...


----------



## Nunnafinga

The frogs finally get their caf?.Now I'm gonna have a bunch of hyperactive,caffeinated frogs hopping around.


Broffina looks like she could be in a Chik-fil-A commercial.I gave her that cow tank for her birthday and I thought I might get her pic as a return gift but instead I had to settle for this:

She gave me a throne.


Worst hiding place in all of ACNL:The Sphinx's butt.


----------



## HappyTails

Dressed like Link, sitting among the cherry trees. Happy Halloween.


----------



## USN Peter

Today's my first-ever ACNL Halloween. =)
I have decided to "dress up" as well...


Don't judge me.


lol fails.




_Tough Twinkles_ XD




Wow even he can get scared.


Frog hates bug.




All talk.




All talk 2.


I've never seen Rosie cry before...


In the end, I have managed to complete The Creepy Set. =)
It was fun experience overall.


----------



## Nenya

Hmmm...what are you trying to say here, Fang?

- - - Post Merge - - -











You've finally got it, Fang!!


----------



## Cascade

After one year of TT,finally an amiibo card villager decide to move out but she still staying :3


----------



## ravenblue

Poor PomPom! Since I started this town on Halloween, I had only five villagers, one mask, and one candy. After farming her for goodies all evening (since she was the only villager scared of my mask), I'm surprised she didn't wind up with a coronary at the end of it. She did her part valiantly in getting me both complete Spooky and Creepy furniture series, though. I'll have to send her a gift - I do seem to have an extra werewolf hood just laying around...


----------



## StarrySkye3

I participated in Halloween for the first time and I really enjoyed it! 


I dressed up as a skeleton and an old dress so I could get the patched dress.


Something spooky is going on here!


Oh hey Jack, didn't see ya there. 


Blaire is gonna get me!


I just love Genji!!


Overall it was a good night. I collected the whole creepy series and all the masks and pumpkin heads. Today I finally uploaded my dream address. My town has some work still and I need to start on my dirt paths, but it's coming along pretty well! This is the tallest I've ever seen my town tree since I am a habitual resetter. But I might have finally broken that habit! Hope you all enjoy the pictures!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Angus saw someone fainted at the beach and instead of helping he decided to sit down and watch the drama unfold.
These villagers, sheesh...


----------



## Vizionari

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 210539
> 
> Angus saw someone fainted at the beach and instead of helping he decided to sit down and watch the drama unfold.
> These villagers, sheesh...



Lmao, I've had that happen to me except Maple fell in a pitfall and Rosie just walked past her holding a shovel o.o


----------



## HappyTails

A little late but I got all the items from the spooky set which is currently located in my basement





Yeah, a streetlight is not getting built in Ossipri however



A tower is more than welcome




I got a head start on my hunting for the bugs, fish and deep sea creatures that first show up in November. I also got the Horsehair crab and the football fish but forgot to take a pic.









And I got a few things from Nat's RV. I'm waiting for him to come back to get some more stuff.



And I saw Pascal swimming happily on the other side of the barrier after I gave him a scallop



The beginning of my 'Around the World' exhibit. This exhibit is going to be items I got from Gulliver.


----------



## HappyTails

I visited Mayor Nopa in Sundance today. We had a photo session. It was fun!


----------



## Nenya

Rosie's Inn is open for business...



Mayor Rafael is so cute looking at his bobber at the bottom of the waterfall! But he is NOT sitting on that coral!



Double rainbow day...


----------



## ravenblue

View attachment 210555

Mayor Rafael is so cute looking at his bobber at the bottom of the waterfall! But he is NOT sitting on that coral!



Speaking of coral - today I found Gulliver passed out on the beach clutching a piece of coral the way a child clutches a toy to sleep with.


----------



## Nenya

Oh, Kappn', no wonder I like you the best of all! Your wife and daughter are blessed to have you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



This is precious! Never had a villager call me a big ol' meanie pants!


----------



## Nenya

Isn't he CUTE? Awww, Jacob, you can bring them back later and use my trash can...

Wait! What? You don't wear boots!!


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> This is precious! Never had a villager call me a big ol' meanie pants!



I bugged her soooo many times! Since she was my only indoor scareable villager, I don't know if that response was part of her personality or if it was because I scared her so often the dialogue ran through everything she had to say. I thought it was super cute, though.


----------



## AccfSally

​
*They're twins, Agent S​*​


----------



## Nenya

Have you ever witnessed this conversation? One of my favorites!

Kiki sent me to get Apollo...















You are truly wonderful, Apollo!


----------



## Ichigo.

Two of my favorite little spots in my very much WIP town of Clover


----------



## StarrySkye3

I made a lot of changes to Willow this weekend! 

First, I spent half a day plot resetting Beau, who replaced Marty because he was right in front of poor Colton's house. Idk why that particular spot was sooo popular! I started naming the character funny names and when Beau finally went in the right spot I got this picture and it seemed quite fitting.



 I also kicked out Pashmina to put the bus stop in her place... Definitely worth it!



I also fixed up my garden and orange orchard area. I love it so much! 



It's a beautiful night tonight! Definitely happy I resisted yet another urge to reset my town and just take care of the work I needed to get done.


----------



## Jeannine

Ichigo. said:


> Two of my favorite little spots in my very much WIP town of Clover



Your town is really lovely, it looks very peaceful in the rain 



SophieLeaf said:


> I made a lot of changes to Willow this weekend!



Your town is looking amazing! You have a great sense of decorating  I'm glad you got Beau to cooperate, he's a sweetheart - I have him in my town too. Everything looks great!


----------



## HappyTails

I just decided to use the Amiibo camera to take a picture of Raven and my new character Swan and the camera timed it perfectly because Raven looks annoyed at Swan laughing. XD


----------



## Cascade

Finally have the Katrina's shop :3


----------



## PaperCat

SophieLeaf said:


> I made a lot of changes to Willow this weekend!
> I started naming the character funny names and when Beau finally went in the right spot I got this picture and it seemed quite fitting.
> View attachment 210761



I do that too when plot resetting! i often use "gdi" if they refuse to go where I want them lol or like "plotpls" lol glad to see I am not alone


----------



## Jeannine

HappyTails said:


> I just decided to use the Amiibo camera to take a picture of Raven and my new character Swan and the camera timed it perfectly because Raven looks annoyed at Swan laughing. XD



That's super cute  I spend more time on the Amiibo camera than I'd care to admit.



Cascade said:


> Finally have the Katrina's shop :3



Congrats! I think most would say it's the hardest to unlock, it took my years to get mine haha. Your patterns look lovely too


----------



## HappyTails

I passed my second fashion check. I took a risk by combining two themes. Flashy (which was the theme Gracie gave me) and cute





- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeannine said:


> That's super cute  I spend more time on the Amiibo camera than I'd care to admit.



Thank you. LOL Yeah, I like the Amiibo camera feature, especially when I use it to take group pictures of all my villagers.


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Nenya

When I found out you can't give these to other players (because they go off as soon as you put them on the ground and therefore I can't put them in my dream town) I decided to go try to impress Isabelle...did I? Why can't I tell...?


----------



## Jeannine

Nenya said:


> When I found out you can't give these to other players (because they go off as soon as you put them on the ground and therefore I can't put them in my dream town) I decided to go try to impress Isabelle...did I? Why can't I tell...?



Great picture! I wish you could drop them without going off as well, they're super pretty. 
Come on, Isabelle, what does it take to impress you? 

I've never tried setting off many at once... something to try next Fireworks show - I wonder if you can drop 9?


----------



## Nenya

Jeannine said:


> Great picture! I wish you could drop them without going off as well, they're super pretty.
> Come on, Isabelle, what does it take to impress you?
> 
> I've never tried setting off many at once... something to try next Fireworks show - I wonder if you can drop 9?



Thank you! Three was the most I could get a picture of going off at the same time...
I think another character of mine has four left and I'm going to use them up on someone. I tried to set one off in back of Phoebe (you know, the fire Phoenix, some call her, though I know she is an ostrich) to make it look like she was on fire, but she wouldn't stand still, lol. (Btw, I do like Phoebe very much. She is witty and beautiful, imo.)


----------



## Zane

Nenya said:


> When I found out you can't give these to other players (because they go off as soon as you put them on the ground and therefore I can't put them in my dream town)





Jeannine said:


> Great picture! I wish you could drop them without going off as well, they're super pretty.



the trick is to wrap them first 8) pretty tedious depending on how many you have since they ask if you want to know how wrapping paper works every single time you buy it. lol


----------



## CaramelCookie

I'm so slow... but finally, here are the commemorative pictures of HappyTail's visit to Sundance ♪


----------



## HappyTails

CaramelCookie said:


> I'm so slow... but finally, here are the commemorative pictures of HappyTail's visit to Sundance ♪



Yay! It's me! Those turned out great! And better late than never.


----------



## Nenya

Zane said:


> the trick is to wrap them first 8) pretty tedious depending on how many you have since they ask if you want to know how wrapping paper works every single time you buy it. lol



Hey, thank you so much! I don't have many so it will be worth it to wrap them to put them in my dream town since it will be set in August, fireworks month.


----------



## spoonfork

I just went through every post here... Whew.


----------



## HappyTails

spoonfork said:


> I just went through every post here... Whew.



Seriously? Wow, that must have taken forever. Hope you enjoyed everyone's pics. 

Please, if you want, share some of your own.


----------



## HappyTails

And this is what nightmares are made of. What is this thing and why is it in my game?


----------



## Cascade

HappyTails said:


> And this is what nightmares are made of. What is this thing and why is it in my game?
> 
> View attachment 210848



That's Fi Mask from Zelda series  it look weird hehe


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

And anyone who's read the story will understand why Yu (Kenshin in the story) has a fridge in the dojo.


----------



## Nenya

I read in a thread on TBT that Pascal eats the scallop after you give it to him, so I followed him afterwards. The first time I didn't see him do it, but the next two times I got these shots. He eats it really fast, so it's hard to tell in the photos, but it really does happen!


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Sweat-soaked"???What the heck have you been doing to that poor bird?You better watch out if Mr.Flamingo finds out you've been getting his wife all sweaty.


No,I'm not a "froggie".It was just a phase I was going through.....


The gift for the cat who has everything.


----------



## HappyTails

I finally started landscaping in the southwest part of my town since Tutu's house is plotted over there. The southwest part of my town was the most undeveloped (excluding my camping area). This means, Ossipri is one big step closer to getting a DA.

Those pink patterns are where bush starts are going


----------



## Jeannine

Nenya said:


> I read in a thread on TBT that Pascal eats the scallop after you give it to him, so I followed him afterwards. The first time I didn't see him do it, but the next two times I got these shots. He eats it really fast, so it's hard to tell in the photos, but it really does happen!



That's awesome! I've never seen it happen - I'm hoping to catch him one day


----------



## spoonfork

This is my first time posting these, so sorry if the quality is next to nothing.
I tried uploading thru a website for 3DS called http://webrender.net/imgur/
It's easy to upload!

 I let Cyrus, ahem, "take care" of Tom Nook. Beat him up, Cy!


----------



## StarrySkye3

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 210941
> "Sweat-soaked"???What the heck have you been doing to that poor bird?You better watch out if Mr.Flamingo finds out you've been getting his wife all sweaty.
> 
> View attachment 210942
> No,I'm not a "froggie".It was just a phase I was going through.....
> 
> View attachment 210947
> The gift for the cat who has everything.


That first one made me lol! 


spoonfork said:


> This is my first time posting these, so sorry if the quality is next to nothing.
> I tried uploading thru a website for 3DS called http://webrender.net/imgur/
> It's easy to upload!
> 
> I let Cyrus, ahem, "take care" of Tom Nook. Beat him up, Cy!
> View attachment 210992



Interesting I didn't realize you could customize those.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I uploaded a few pics today because of the challenge so I have a few for here tonight!


My town tree, I am pretty proud to have stuck with a town for this long! I have always been bad about getting bored of the map and resetting. It's not much but this is the furthest I've ever gotten! 



Ahh! There's a giant in my town! Lol I just learned you can eat mushrooms inside.



Funny the challenge for today was pitfalls because I kept running into them today (tt-ing) and got this picture this morning.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Wow, Merengue. Nice spot to put your house in.

​
hehe posted this right from my 3ds


----------



## StarrySkye3

SpookyMemes said:


> Wow, Merengue. Nice spot to put your house in.
> 
> View attachment 211053​
> hehe posted this right from my 3ds



How did you do that? I'd love an easier way to upload the pictures!


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## StarrySkye3

I'm on a roll with the screen shots lol. 


First up I am adding my entry for today's challenge. Genji and I by the geyser. I love that my eyes closed at the right moment. 



Isabelle decided to help me today with running my dirt paths. Such a good doggo. 



In retail there are no less than 3 weeping figs. Two are Beau's and one is Fang's. All different prices lol.



Does anyone recognize this saying? I gave it to Colton and it makes me smile every time he says it.


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

I recognize Wee Snaw...it's from Spongebob!!!


----------



## StarrySkye3

Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri said:


> I recognize Wee Snaw...it's from Spongebob!!!



Hahaha yes! XD haven't watched it in forever but I still think of wee snaw every time I see a horse.


----------



## Nenya

I left Phoebe here to cool down after drilling her to suggest the geyser PWP...she wouldn't.



Came back about 10 mins later!! How did she get out?!


----------



## Licorice

Changed my kitchen a bit to add more green.


Teddy invading my bedroom.


----------



## orangeboy35

Olivia still hasn't moved and it's been a month.

He stubbed his toe.


----------



## Requity

I didn't even know rainbows were possible in November!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Look where this little weed decided to grow~ it's cute how it's hiding from the rain under the bus stop~ ♪



I plucked it. ^v^♫


----------



## HappyTails

*whispers* I see you Tutu.....


----------



## orangeboy35

Benjamin is extremely underrated.


----------



## Hyoon

I took these screenshots in my 2nd town cause I just really liked how the sky looked! Felt like I was in an episode of an anime or like Sailor Moon or something (due to the cresent moon haha). :')))


----------



## Nenya

Had to share this time with sweet Ozzie. 



Doin' the Shrunk Funk Shuffle in my night theme beach room to the tune of KK Gumbo!


----------



## AccfSally

*


I found this funny.
*​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 211361
> View attachment 211362
> View attachment 211363
> I found this funny.
> *​



She's sleep talking!


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

We're goofy goobers!

​


----------



## Nunnafinga

I guess my elephants like keeping all that elephant soundin' stuff within the species......(why does Eloise need to measure her trunk?)


----------



## Tessie

my favorite acnl pic 

me and molly looking at the stars


----------



## Nenya

Nope, I'll dance with you right now, O'Hare! And Mr. Nook, too!


----------



## Tessie

I ran into Wolfgang & Diana talking and I now ship them forever. They're so petty <3


----------



## Nenya

Tessie said:


> I ran into Wolfgang & Diana talking and I now ship them forever. They're so petty <3
> 
> Thank you! Totally priceless! I've never witnessed a conversation like this before. Have to start paying more attention now that I am not focused on landscaping and characters houses...


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Nenya said:


> View attachment 211461
> 
> 
> Nope, I'll dance with you right now, O'Hare! And Mr. Nook, too!
> 
> View attachment 211462




That was hilarious; he sounds like Napoleon Dynamite! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> my favorite acnl pic
> 
> me and molly looking at the stars



That is a really beautiful and sweet picture. ^_^


----------



## Nenya

Mathilda's recent birthday party



I gave her a wet road sign...





Apollo has something to say...



Life doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I forgot how damn weird I made octavian's greeting


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Hyoon said:


> I took these screenshots in my 2nd town cause I just really liked how the sky looked! Felt like I was in an episode of an anime or like Sailor Moon or something (due to the cresent moon haha). :')))



Those images are really gorgeous! I love the cherry blossoms blowing in the air and mingling with the stars behind them. Very magical.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoah, that escalated quickly!


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Especially the one that looks like Audrey from Little Shop of Horrors right behind us...


----------



## AccfSally

*

Did some changes in one of my side character's home, Update DA later today.



Katie paid a visit today in Vista.



The inside of Genji's house (and also Poppy's in my other town) is best out of all my other villagers. Especially Cally's in my other town. 




Did some changes in my house this week.*​


----------



## Licorice

I built the fire pit in front of my house.


----------



## StarrySkye3

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 211682
> 
> Did some changes in one of my side character's home, Update DA later today.
> 
> View attachment 211683
> 
> Katie paid a visit today in Vista.
> 
> View attachment 211684
> 
> The inside of Genji's house (and also Poppy's in my other town) is best out of all my other villagers. Especially Cally's in my other town.
> 
> View attachment 211685
> View attachment 211686
> 
> Did some changes in my house this week.*​



I love these! I always enjoy your towns when I visit. I visited Chocolat yesterday and had a blast exploring. It's been a while since I've been to Vista but I'll definitely check it out once you update it again! 


Licorice said:


> I built the fire pit in front of my house.
> 
> View attachment 211694



I love the fire pit! I can't wait for it to finally be requested. It looks great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugar skull flowers I made for the challenge this week. I completed all 7! So much fun. 



So this made me really happy. I used to reset and time travel too often that I really never developed a great relationship with my villagers before. But seeing Genji smiling at me made me happy that I've broken those habits! It's also funny cause he was a random move in that I didn't plan to keep. He went in such a great spot though that I decided to keep him for a while, and now he's a permanent resident of Willow. 



Time to go for a dive! I really need to do this more often but ugh it's such a pain in the butt.


----------



## CaramelCookie

My room is a terrible mess but Pinky is wearing the Sundance high uniform and it fits her and the ambience so well!~ ♫♪


----------



## Lorrai

Here's two of my favorite screencaps that I've taken!


----------



## AccfSally

*


I earn this yesterday...weird.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Seriously??A cardboard box?I had to go to another friggin' town to get that perfect apple for you and all I get is a box?Look Kermit,there's a line of other frogs just waiting for a chance to move here.If I don't get some real value from you next time I give you something good,then your skinny,waterproof buttocks are gonna be on the next train outta here!Capiche??!!


Does this mean that Gulliver is running around here buck naked?Gross.


Um,now that you mention it,there is something.....you


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 211741
> Um,now that you mention it,there is something.....you



Hahaha! I have given "deep fried" as a catchphrase to Frita in my town >v< ♫
It gains a whole new meaning when it's a chicken saying it, though... x)


----------



## mocha.

won the fishing tourney today at 17:58! luck is definitely on my side today


----------



## moonford

I just reset my town and I already love it. 



Not a single villager is ugly or unlikeable! I've never had Wendy before so I hope I get to bond with her for the short amount of time we will have together. It's nice to see Genji and Drake too! 



Starts comparing a town to a chick as Drake sits there like "wtf".



Drake gets intrigued as he is tiny and apparently affection = bigger (or the use of steroids can help lmao)



Wendy starts making bird noises and Drake walks away because she is clearly having a mental breakdown or on drugs.



The drugs wear off.





He looks so cute when he's happy and angry. omg



Phineas is here on my first day/night, cute!




Two favourite villagers in town live beside each other. (Wendy and Genji)​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Ignore the fact that it's the 24th, I was trying to get Camofrog out of my previous town but it didn't work.


----------



## duhkee

A lot happened this weekend, my new mayor (me!) moved in to Mercy the other day


I didn't have the energy to put up paths everywhere the first two days though, but then, in my other town Serenity...
AND, I have like two spots that are 4x4 and one that's 6x4 where she could have moved, where everyone else moves, but nooooo, she wanted the spot where I forgot to put paths around ONE single tree and smash my perfect cherry tree as a bonus .______.'


So I decided to not let that happen with Mercy as well...


The struggle is real 

I do enjoy having two copies though, my new mayor got a nice hair cut with a new colour at Shampoodle and some good temporary clothes.


----------



## AccfSally

*

My town (Flora) is a mess right now, above the bridge are bags of bushes and cedar trees and below the bridge is nothing but hybrids I took from my towns: Vista and Chocolat and breed them to the point where they cover the entire area right now.



Worked around my caf?.

​*


----------



## Rala

Love the area around the cafe, Sally. Very nice job~


----------



## ravenblue

I really enjoyed my dream visits to Vista and Chocolat a while back. You have some really nice towns, AccfSally, and I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with the newest one.


----------



## USN Peter

Photos from Tourney yesterday... It was a very crowded event.







Finished 3rd in the end... Beau and Whitney were keep catching bigger fishes.


----------



## hamster

played with one of my friends for the first time. it was fun


----------



## Jessicapony13

Rod decided he wanted to come to my house so I let him come...
He noticed my bare walls and proceeded to offer me help putting stuff up-
Let's say he's a lot smaller than me! I did have a screenshot but it won't let me post it. XD


----------



## USN Peter

Apollo looked so sad today.



Yeah... (I am not gonna sell that of course.)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's my mayor,Babs Johnson in her new Pink Flamingos room.


I don't normally condone interspecies relationships but in this case I'd just want to witness the freak show that a hamster and hippo couple would be.



I found the perfect gift for Epona's birthday.


----------



## Giddy

Went and brought a white tuxedo from that Giraffe. She was quick to judge. 



I look fab in it XD


----------



## ravenblue

Don't go putting too fine a point on it there, Chief. 





p.s. I designed the shirt he's wearing, so Gracie better not have said anything annoying about it..!


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Dora won last fishing tourney:




That was nice.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Francine posed in the cardboard cutout with me!



Kinda...


----------



## HappyTails

Beautiful afternoon in Ossipri, just sitting on my naked tree with one lone leaf on it.


----------



## ravenblue

My visit with Bill didn't go exactly as planned...


----------



## AccfSally

*



Two of my towns seen the first snowfall on Sunday. (It was clearing up in Vista)​*


----------



## kit.

got some cute screenshots today! plus i got my dream villager, Apple!!






and finally, it snowed in my little town of Paris!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yep,only a real fashionista like Gracie would recognize a truly great outfit like the ensemble my mayor put together for the fourth and final Gracie Fashion Check.Who wouldn't build an expensive,multilevel department store after seeing this spectacular set of threads?


No thanks,I'm savin' up for a cardinal!(Yeah,sorry about that one....)



Good point,Nibbs but,um...nobody actually cooks anything during the Harvest Festival.


----------



## USN Peter

Marshal has left my village. I have had him for a really long time so I thought it would be a good idea to have him go out and see girls the world... Kinda miss him now though.


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, that's awkward..




This funky wig is so stylish, even Gracie is at a loss for words.


----------



## PaperCat

kit. said:


> got some cute screenshots today! plus i got my dream villager, Apple!!
> View attachment 212056
> 
> View attachment 212057
> 
> View attachment 212058
> 
> and finally, it snowed in my little town of Paris!
> View attachment 212059



Best hair. I need that for my mayor but i will have to change mt hair like 14 times or something. idk its stupid. just have hair for both gdi >.<


----------



## Valzed

Some of my happy moments in my town recently...

My first snow in my town!


_Finally_ beating the HHA Toy Store Challenge! I cannot wait to decorate my house the way I want it!


All the fossils are mine!! Thanks, Cascade!


I had no idea we could get into Resetti's!


Groovin to K.K. with a couple of former villagers...


Double Rainbows, Double the happy!


Ok, I'd better stop or I'll go on forever! Does New Leaf make all of you this happy, too?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Did you guys know that once it's winter and you go to Harvey's campground and press A near the fire pit, instead of doing the usual dance your characters warm their hands instead?



I sure didn't! 
(I didn't have my gate open or any visitors over, either.  )


----------



## Nunnafinga

Naw,I'm buyin' your moldy shirt because it's butt ugly and I want it out of your house.I guess I shoudn't expect much fashion sense from a Gumby green bear.


I should post this screenshot on the next ugliest/least favorite/creepiest villager thread that will inevitably pop up again here on these boards.Ol' Beardo gets a bad rap because of a generally odd appearance and an overabundance of body hair.Hmmm,I don't mind a bit of chest hair but Beardo's chest hair extends a bit too far south for my taste and kind of looks like that other kind of hair.Too bad Shampoodle's doesn't offer full body waxing.I'd ask Harriet if she could give Beardo a "man o'lantern".


Yeah,I think Frobert might be on to something.


----------



## RicochetRomance

Well, here are my first few screencaps from Cybrtron...





Welcome ceremony. I like my villagers - particularly the little frog, Wart Jr. Pretty sure I don't want to meet Wart Sr, though. 




Setting up the lore for my town. I'm a roleplayer, so I might be taking things a bit too seriously. 




Some sweaters for my villagers to wear, so they can choose their allegiance - Bot or Con. Freehanded them based on QR codes found on this page.




Prime's current style, and a look at my town flag. Text reads "UNITE".

Would love any feedback!


----------



## Nenya

Um...not that I'm scared of you, but...never going to happen, Apollo.




She liked my mix of styles! Go figure...


----------



## ravenblue

Because, honestly, in this facility-free town who wouldn't be facinated by such objects?



I'm glad SOMEone does. (Although you didn't say no to that Lovely Armoire I brought you earlier.)



I'll bet it was!



We'll all be banging down Jacques' door now!


----------



## USN Peter

*Facepalm*


----------



## Cascade

So yesterday is my birthday :3 Thanks Diana for hosting it


----------



## Flare

#BestSecretaryEver


----------



## RicochetRomance

A few more excerpts from life in Cybrtron - I swear, this place is whacky!





Putting down some paths. I'm shooting for a modern, outer-space vibe - but chances are I missed by a mile.





Optimus caught himself a bee... but Megatron wasn't nearly that lucky. 





"I will smite you where you stand, puny flesh creature."





He did, however, catch something that looks like it came from the literal depths of Hell.





Oh, and Optimus actually has mayoral powers now, so we're no longer a puppet regime. 

Further bulletins as events warrant.


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Gulliver being Gulliver:





So, Butch paid me a visit and:


----------



## Valzed

More Cutetown Moments!

Clearly Shep was riveted by my presence....


Partyin' at Wolf Link's Birthday Party! It was a howlin' good time!


So this is what it looks like from Isabelle's side of the desk.


Epona just chillin' and watching me water flowers.


----------



## vvindows98

i planted a new foresty area in my town and i love how it looks in the snow! believe it or not, this was taken at 11am.


----------



## Nunnafinga

All dressed up for Toy Day and that other holiday stuff.Now where's the frickin' snow??


Nah,it's just full of steaks.


Yup,an average adult shark does create quite a prominent bulge in the ol' pockets......whew,I thought she was lookin' at something else......


Alright,Maple....just because I like you.Here's "The Bear Went Over The Mountain" for the sixteenth time......


----------



## HappyTails

CaramelCookie said:


> Did you guys know that once it's winter and you go to Harvey's campground and press A near the fire pit, instead of doing the usual dance your characters warm their hands instead?
> 
> View attachment 212258
> 
> I sure didn't!
> (I didn't have my gate open or any visitors over, either.  )



I didn't know that but now I'm itching to try it.


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> I didn't know that but now I'm itching to try it.



I've discovered it works as long as it's snowing!


----------



## HappyTails

Okay just a few pictures. I haven't been playing this game that much lately, because I bought Ultra Sun and this game is getting neglected somewhat lol

Anywho.

I built a new bench near town hall



I got my fourth mannequin from Gracie after she set up shop in Ossipri's department store


Fang is moving tomorrow. I'm happy about that because he's one of two villagers who are in the way of where I want to build my campsite. But I guess he's tired from all that packing XD


And just a few pictures on the progress of 3 of my exhibit rooms. 
This first room is my Randomly Rares. These are items from fortune cookies, HHA, Post office for saving bells and just items that aren't easy to obtain or reorder. It's a total mess right now lol. Still int the process of organizing. I ordered a few more display stands.




This is my Around the World exhibit. These are items I get from Gulliver when I answer his question correctly on where he's heading. I'm not entirely sure how many more items I still need. For all I know, this exhibit might be done or close to being done.




And this is my Mario Land exhibit. I know I still need a few more things for this exhibit, like the Big Bro's Tee and the brick floor to name a few.





So that's what's been going on so far. Not spectacular but hey, again, I'm not really playing this game all that much currently because Ultra Sun lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaramelCookie said:


> I've discovered it works as long as it's snowing!



That's the cool things about this game, there is always something you discover for the first time, even if you've been playing for years. I still haven't tried it, but it's snowing in Ossipri so I'll go do that now.


----------



## Elov

I sorted my inventory. :3


----------



## John Wick

CaramelCookie said:


> I've discovered it works as long as it's snowing!



I knew about the dancing, but not the warming hands. Going to go and try it! ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

Bianca was really curious about a camper I had this week, and did her best to want into the tent. However, the cruel game code decided she'd just keep bumping in vain into the tent's entrance, and she and Monique never got to meet...


----------



## HappyTails

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 212480
> 
> Bianca was really curious about a camper I had this week, and did her best to want into the tent. However, the cruel game code decided she'd just keep bumping in vain into the tent's entrance, and she and Monique never got to meet...



LOL, I love when they attempt to enter houses or in this case, tents but keep getting trapped at the entrance.


----------



## AccfSally

*



Enjoying seeing the snow around my towns....for now.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've dug up some old screenshots:




Yup,Ankha was super excited when she agreed to move to my town.


I think this Marshal worship town was scarier than Aika Village.



I tried to make a town that had five hippos and five chickens but it never really came together.I called it Chippo and managed to acquire ten villagers but that's as far as it got.


----------



## USN Peter

From previous fish tourney.


Deer eat fishes.



Time to take a break...


----------



## CaramelCookie

Uh, of course, Margie... I'll do that... if I ever see him around...



I'm liking the way the bushes look like frosted cupcakes ♫


----------



## Weiland

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 212597
> 
> Uh, of course, Margie... I'll do that... if I ever see him around...



Margie *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Took this this morning; what a blissful morning. It's as if it were my halcyon. Sipping on my warm coffee from Brewster's whilst listening to the Christmas-y 6AM theme.
Good morning, villagers!


----------



## John Wick

LOL 
That elephant is as blind as a bat!


----------



## Nenya

I finally did it! It's hard to see in the photo, but I got all six different sapling stump symbols (Butterfly; Citrus fruit cross-section; Ginko Leaf (Crazy Redd's Logo); Heart; Triforce; X) in one area! This little mushroom farm is complete! Now I'm going to find a spot to try for the cedar ones!



I didn't count how many times I replanted to get that triforce!


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## CaramelCookie

Waiting for Toy Day ♫


----------



## Nunnafinga

What?Did Walmart have a sale?This is the frogs' revenge for the time I tried to make them all wear the frog tee.


Yep.Hard not to notice a large chicken wearing a loud shirt saying "omelette" all the time.


_The last balloon is leaving, the last balloon of all
The last balloon is leaving, undress, discard, let fall_


----------



## Nenya

View attachment 212686
_The last balloon is leaving, the last balloon of all
The last balloon is leaving, undress, discard, let fall_[/QUOTE]

That is an incredible photo! I looked up the lyrics and listened to the song...thought-provoking...

Btw, the frogs look cute in that shirt.


----------



## spicedb

Late fall absolutely killed my motivation to play (the colors were so ugly I wanted to cry) 
Thankfully winter came and fixed that, can't wait for Toy Day!


----------



## mr_mooster

Ursala asked me a very personal question while I was showing her my bathroom.


----------



## Nenya

mr_mooster said:


> View attachment 212728
> 
> Ursala asked me a very personal question while I was showing her my bathroom.



Good grief! I told you "the game knows!" I've never seen anything that personal in my game, though! LOL!


----------



## USN Peter

I think it made her extra hyper instead.


----------



## Nunnafinga

One of the fun things about having a town full of pigs is that there's never a shortage of stupid greetings and catchphrases.


This is what really happens when you "forget" to pay off your home expansion loan.


Sorry,Hans but I haven't had this new 2DS XL for very long and I'm not sure where the fwoosh port is.


----------



## Rose

Right, Isabelle... this is _way _too close to the drinking fountain. What was I thinking?


----------



## TheDuke55

Rose what are you thinking!? I need room to drink. What were you trying to build anyway?


----------



## Rose

TheDuke55 said:


> Rose what are you thinking!? I need room to drink. What were you trying to build anyway?


An illuminated clock. Isabelle won't have it, though. She doesn't seem to like any PWPs within 100 feet of the plaza or... drinking fountains, apparently.


----------



## doodle

Sooo I've been debating for months now if I should move out Julian. For awhile he's been rather bland to me, but it was Freya's harsh words to him that sealed his fate:









I felt a little uncomfortable witnessing this confrontation. But perhaps Julian moving is for the best... I shall wait until Christmas to see what other amiibo I get first to see if I get anyone else more interesting. :3 To be fair, Julian is perfectly nice, but I think I need a change (and Freya frankly agrees).


----------



## AccfSally

*

Trolling a certain snowball thief.
*​


----------



## jvgsjeff

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nenya

I hope you are telling the truth, Felyne!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Loving the way the igloos look ♫


----------



## HappyTails

Look who came to Ossipri's cafe a few days ago for a cup of coffee. It's my other favorite villager, Bones!


I had a blast from the past visiting an old DA of mine. She's still tanned from summer and I'm still surprised that town is still there


I think Mac is going through some kind of transformation. 


Tutu is WAY too cute!!!!!! I love her!!!


And today, I was flip flopping between whether to restart my town then I saw her beary cute self fishing and decided I'm not restarting. Campsite and Cranston be darned.
​


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## vvindows98

i changed up my town's landscaping today!! half is black and purple, half is white and orange - as opposed to all four colours being used randomly. i'm not sure if i like it as much, though i was pretty pleased with this area.





also, I had Tucker move in properly today!! hell yeah


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,Sheppy....you actually were here before in a former life.I botched Shep #1's plot resetting so I had to bump him out with another Amiibo villager and scan him back in.Shep #2 was successfully plotted in.I'm not sure if Nintendo added this line of dialogue for the Amiibo update or if it's standard smug move-in dialogue.


But Maelle,I wasn't even considering conjuring Wisp with my magic lamp,scanning in another more desirable and better looking villager and bumping you out of town.The thought never crossed my mind.....nice knowin' ya,ducky face.....



You're welcome,pal.Now you're the best dressed gorilla/yeti/abominable snowman in town.


----------



## AngelBunny

here is a few pics:





finished the fairy-tale bridge a few days ago





a picture of an aura and my town tree~


----------



## HappyTails

I was looking up pictures of Tutu and I found this picture and it made me laugh so hard. This isn't my picture, I just found it on Google Images


----------



## HappyTails

Updated my TPC and new updated villager group photo.


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is what happens when the mayor of an all-frog villager town carries a bunch of pond frogs around in his pockets:




As you can see,the mayor's pond frogs were snapped up within minutes.Apparently,frog villagers having pet frogs is the "in" thing in town right now.


Hmm...I think Henry sees his newly acquired pond frog as a long lost little brother.


----------



## HappyTails

Counting down to the New Year joy. Although it's not New Years for 12 hours and 51 minutes


----------



## USN Peter

It's almost New Year here.





So depressing. I need to get out of here..  =(


----------



## AccfSally

long post 

*
Why do you guys have to group up round the bridge! 






It's Finally 2018!



These silly animals stayed up all night.





​*


----------



## HappyTails

I got my last emotion from Dr. Shrunk yesterday


I was pretty surprised to hear this. Tutu doesn't seem like the one to get into sparring matches with anyone. She is too adorable for that.


So when I went to go ask her about it, I ended up falling asleep 


When I went and questioned Dora, she pleaded the fifth and instead tried to take credit for the landscaping I did. -_-


Realizing, i wasn't going to get anywhere with those two, I went to the plaza and danced the Dr. Shrunk shuffle to ring in the new year. A few of the villager danced with me. 





Oh right, Isabelle. If he's so kind, he wouldn't be charging 300 bells for stuff with his shady behind. Not to mention the fake paintings he sells.



Happy 2018!!



First thing I did in 2018 is move my spooky set from Halloween into one of my exhibit rooms since it doesn't fit my house theme of 'elegant'. Sorry, Gyroid exhibit, you no longer exist.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Countdown in Newt started off pretty well.Most of the frogs were hanging out and having a good time except for Jambette who hid behind Isabelle for most of the night.


Thanks!Fortunately,Redd was selling the green and yellow New Year's hats....good frog town colors(my other town had the red and blue hats).Does the game know?


Whoa,that's really taking a gamble there,Pudds.You kinda have to be peppy all year.


Mmmm...this "sparkling cider" is delicious.It has a bit of a kick to it.....


_"Hiccup!"_Wtf??I can't get a double martini in my own stinkin' town???!!?


Wh-what happened to my jacket and shoes?Had 'em on just a minute ago.I feel kinda funny.Ooops...sorry,Isabelle.Incoming!


Ugh...don't feel so good.Hope nobody needs well water anytime soon.



Forty-two minutes into the new year and the mayor is toast.An inauspicious beginning for 2018.


----------



## USN Peter

Whitney being cute.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## HappyTails

Uh, I guess the skeleton in this coffin just doesn't exist?


----------



## StarrySkye3

I have a few pictures to share today.


So yes I decided to time travel back to summer for a week because I missed grass. Genji finally requested the firepit so I got to go hang out by the fire for a bit and found out that moths actually fly around it, like it is just a light! It doesn't light them on fire apparently. Lololol I love this game. XD

Anyway back to winter I went, and I've sworn myself off time travel as a resolution for the new year. It is a hard habit to break, but I was rewarded with a beautiful purple sunrise this morning! 




A tarantula was still hanging out in my pocket so I decided to see how he liked the snow... It didn't go over well. 


Happy new year everyone!


----------



## AccfSally

*
First Camper of the year was Prince. He's so cute and underrated.


She's asleep


New Outfit


Now these two items have matching food. (no qr code, which makes it better)





Making a snowman in Moonview.​*


----------



## jazz_lovely

*The most interesting conversation between Mira and Francine... The secret to a shiny and pimple-less face*




*It turns out the secret is to cover your face with a shortbread pack... -____-||| (If only...)*



*Baabara's preference: It's the manner that counts rather than the hygiene of the gift. I would've sanitised the gift all over before accepting it D: Especially the four years you've spent studying all the different kinds of bacteria that ever existed in this world. YIKES!*


​


----------



## AccfSally

*


Put on a Mii mask for the first time...(Not all my miis look like this!)


A nice day in Chocolat.​*


----------



## USN Peter

Very appropriate reaction.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I gave Joey a comedian's outfit for his birthday so he could fulfill his lifelong dream of being the first duck stand-up comedian.Here's some of his schtick:
"Hey,I just flew in from the coast and boy,are my wings tired!Whadda ya get when a duck bends over?A buttquack!Hey,you wearin' duck pants?'Cause I can see your quack!Yo,I ordered 50 scotch on the rocks at the bar the other day and the bartender asked me "How ya gonna pay for these drinks?" and I said,"Just put it on my bill!"!I got a million of 'em..............!"

Yeah,he ain't exactly Rodney Dangerfield.


Don't say that too loudly,pal.You might set off an anti-Marshal backlash.Ooops.....too late.....


_When the day is done
Down to earth then sinks the sun,
Along with everything that was lost and won
When the day is done_


----------



## 50m4ra

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....628216701&id=100023728934742&substory_index=0
Still trying to figure out how to post photos O_O ( like not as a link just a fire the photo from fb )


----------



## HappyTails

What a difference landscaping makes.

Photo taken back on September 16th 2017




Photo taken today in the same spot January 6th 2018


----------



## BlueBear

Finally achieved 100 visits. 
Had my town since August 
Payed off the Zen trainstation so I will have it when I wake up tomorrow


----------



## AccfSally

*Remodel the small Hotel room.*​


----------



## Nenya

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 213464
> 
> *Remodel the small Hotel room.*​



That is sooo adorable!


----------



## HappyTails

*Jaws music playing*


----------



## John Wick

Jane Doe said:


> View attachment 213398
> 
> View attachment 213399
> 
> Omg Kapp'n, please stop creeping on me! You have a loving wife and daughter!! Just. Stop.



OMG, Kapp'n, dude, that's just..... wrong! >..<


----------



## USN Peter

Haha...


----------



## John Wick

@USNPete 

LOL 

In WW, Tipper asked how her makeup looked, and I selected the 'CLOWNISH' option. 

She stormed up and down for almost an hour. 
I thought my game was glitched.  

Snooty's. 
Gotta love 'em. ^_^


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## AccfSally

*
I might change the way this room looks or fix it up.​*


----------



## John Wick

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 213570
> I might change the way this room looks or fix it up.​*



The plant divider can be customized! 
Mine is wood, and looks awesome. 
Brick is also an option. ^_^


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

@Jane Doe 
You should be prepared to get more if she has a whole stash!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## ravenblue

More to the point, he says I smell like figgy pudding. XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ducks
------



Yeah,not bad.It's a whole pizza......I wouldn't even think of giving you half or five sevenths of a pizza.


Miranda is stumped for the day.


Bill was driven to tears when he found out that the Aflac duck doesn't really talk.


Shovel brigade,march!We have a mission near Quillson's house.It seems that he ate a whole pizza and became violently ill and couldn't quite make it to the toilet.I'm afraid I neglected to tell him that I had been carrying that pizza around in my pockets for the past three weeks.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Changed one of my side character's rooms.*​


----------



## Zane

sorry buddy you heard the phone


----------



## USN Peter

Random stuff from yesterday...


----------



## CaramelCookie

The items of the store shelves have started gaining life!!


----------



## SpookyMemes

looks like Merengue's trapped... how did she get there anyways?​


----------



## ravenblue

Now that's a petition I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Lemonsky

Boots was snoozing on the bench today and I blinked just when I took a picture so now it looks like we're both sleeping!



Having all the lights off looks instantly cozier when there's a fireplace.



I really like to go to the aquarium since there are sharks now and I love sharks.


----------



## HappyTails

Nice pics everyone. I'm still taking a break but I'm going to start playing again soon. I miss this game but this break has been relaxing.


----------



## HappyTails

YEah, I'm playing again. These pictures made me want to. But this time, I choose a random map and face so I have idea what i look like or anything. The mystery. Pictures are going to be coming again from me.


----------



## AccfSally

​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nothin' like playing hide and seek in a heavy snowstorm.Gray bellaphant Dizzy almost blended in with the gray sky.


Yup,Curt did indeed receive an electrical appliance for Toy Day....a Ronco Electric Bear Butt Warmer.



Yeah,more glitter is good.Didn't David Bowie wear this same ensemble during the Ziggy Stardust Tour?


----------



## HappyTails

Alright so introducing my new town, Merimont with an accent over the E. This is a just taking it day by day town. I'm not planning anything just playing. Well actually the only thing I'm going to be planning is where I'm going to place my permanent PWP since those are permanent. 



Then I met the villagers.

Coach


Beau


Felicity


Melba


and Rooney


Also, Brooke is too cute with her permanent luminescent blush.


----------



## HappyTails

And the return of group photos





- - - Post Merge - - -

When you just can't find the mole cricket. *sigh*





I'm on a roll today with the pictures


Finally dug up the mole cricket and it gets away. I'm not very merry in Merimont. -_-


----------



## Zane

Wow Pietro that's impressive


----------



## Sherbet

bluebear actually moved into the spot i wanted her to and it only took 8 tries ahhhhhdwskkldn (sorry for the low quality oops)


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 213872
> Yup,Curt did indeed receive an electrical appliance for Toy Day....a Ronco Electric Bear Butt Warmer.



Jingle should've gotten him a Braun electric shaver.


----------



## Nooblord

The people I streetpass are so pleasant.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I'm starting to regret this!



I forgot to move the bookshelf out the way and this happen.​*


----------



## HappyTails

Well Blaire decided to live right up on my doggone bridge and surprisingly, I didn't get irritated with this. 




Yeah, I'm going to have to plot reset. I can't just let them live wherever they want. that's going to make my town look way too tacky. And if I learned anything from my last town, a villager plots in an inconvenient spot, they will be the ONLY one who never leaves. Willing to bet Blaire is not going to leave. LOL


----------



## HappyTails

Hey, do you wanna build a snowman?





Dang, not quite right oh well


----------



## Nenya

First try when I planted for my cedar mushroom farm...5 out of six of the patterns! Whoohoo!



This might be the eighth or ninth try to get the elusive musical note pattern...


----------



## Nenya

That's for sure, Jacob, a very tiny adventure...since your house is not more than 15 steps from this bridge.



Nope, nothing except a million stars! Aren't they enough?


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> First try when I planted for my cedar mushroom farm...5 out of six of the patterns! Whoohoo!
> 
> View attachment 213927
> 
> This might be the eighth or ninth try to get the elusive musical note pattern...
> 
> View attachment 213928



I don't think the music note or the clover are rare at all. 
I get them more than any other pattern. ^_^


----------



## Nenya

Jon_Snow said:


> I don't think the music note or the clover are rare at all.
> I get them more than any other pattern. ^_^



Oh, good, thanks, then I can expect it soon! 

PS The clover is under the date and time...


----------



## Lemonsky

Once I built a Snowboy next to another Snowboy and just a while later the other one had moved a little. Maybe it was too awkward to be so close to each other?





This might be one my favorite screenshots out of the ones I've taken for some reason (the "some reason" is just that I really like persimmons).



Today I saw Mott fishing so I decided to join him even though there weren't any fish nearby!


----------



## Nenya

Speaking of snow people. I built all four of them on first tries this year...idk why it was so easy. 



Here is what has been happening to snowballs ever since then...









- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> Today I saw Mott fishing so I decided to join him even though there weren't any fish nearby!
> 
> View attachment 213969



And even though Mott has no line or bobber!


----------



## CaramelCookie

I love getting igloo campers~ the light from that stew pot is so cozy~



I'm pretty sure sleeping in such a place is dangerous, but... oh well. >v<


----------



## AccfSally

*


Re done my mayor's room in my other town. *​


----------



## Valzed

I know it's almost the end of January but I just now had a chance to post some Toy Day pics. This was my very 1st Toy Day with my Villagers! 





I had a Beary Merry Toy Day!





EEEE! It's Jingle! I was soooo excited!





Thank you for bringing joy to Cutetown, Jingle!


----------



## HappyTails

Not much has been happening in Merimont since I had just started it but just a few pictures I want to share.

Both Brooke and Lake paid off their first home loans. I try to keep Lake's house an expansion or two behind Brooke's house. 






Beau visited me the other day and was impressed by my sense of style. I guess dirt clod wall and old wood flooring is a style. He sent me an Alpine Panel which I gave to Melba who asked me for it.




Quillson moved in today as the 7th resident of Merimont. I like him already




And I set up donation for my campsite. I hurried up and set this up before a villager moved here and got in the way. Looks empty and boring now but it's going to look really good once I start landscaping and adding trees and paths and whatnot




And last but not least, I made a flag for my town.  No meaning in this flag just a flag of random shapes and colors.
I didn't think too much of it when I designed it and I ended up loving it.




But other than those few things, I've been focusing on just filling my encyclopedia, talking to Sable every day with both Brooke and Lake, building my relationship with my villagers and basically just goofing around on the game.


----------



## mountaintear

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 213990
> 
> 
> Re done my mayor's room in my other town. *​



Beautiful 
I love your plant choices and the homey feel~

My bedroom is generic right now and I would love to give it a more eclectic feel in the future.


----------



## Lemonsky

At first I didn't feel like displaying the clothes I've made for whatever reason but now that I did I feel content about it.



Pudge was standing in front of Boots's door for a while today.



Amazing! A lychee! Seeing them in the game makes me want to find some in real life too since they look tasty.





Nenya said:


> And even though Mott has no line or bobber!


Oh no, for some reason I didn't even pay attention to that at first! Maybe he lost his bobber to a furious fish but didn't want anyone to notice so he just played it cool instead.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Sylvana came over for a visit.



Went into a random Dream Town through Luna and found Genji's house in a great spot.

*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sure...and any children they might ever have would be called "hipsters".




Speaking of couples,I like when villagers of the same species but opposite genders decide to wear the same outfit.


Yuk....the worst article of clothing after the moldy shirt.


----------



## Nenya

Nooblord said:


> The people I streetpass are so pleasant.



These turned me off so I turned off my streetpass...


----------



## HappyTails

Well I was going to share these pictures earlier but the Bell Tree was trying no to let me on for some reason.

Anyways


Merry is moving in. I looked her up on the Animal Crossing wiki and she is aDORable. I like her already and she hasn't even moved in yet

Got my campsite built




Deirdre, your house isn't much bigger than Lake's so how about you sit down somewhere?



Villagers picking up on each other's catchphrases. Blaire looks ridculous saying 'saltlick.' I wish tehre was a way to make this stop.


Although Rooney saying 'toasty' isn't all that bad becasue according to the wiki, toasty refers to something about Australia being hot and he is a kangaroo after all



Then Brooke took a flying leap of faith off the cliff.....


only to promptly sink after her buttflop into the ocean below


----------



## Nunnafinga

HappyTails said:


> Well I was going to share these pictures earlier but the Bell Tree was trying no to let me on for some reason.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> View attachment 214083
> Merry is moving in. I looked her up on the Animal Crossing wiki and she is aDORable. I like her already and she hasn't even moved in yet




Merry popped up in my campsite over four years ago and I knew nothing about her but she really won me over.I used to have Merry and Felicity in the same town(still have both but in different towns)like you do now.I've always thought that they looked like sisters.


----------



## hellFlower

so, after a month of animal crossing i reset again!
for a good reason this time though! i wanted to make a diary blog for my new town, i feel like it'll help keep me invested!




my first night in the new yuanlin blessed me with an aurora, and a good excuse to finally change my avatar


----------



## HappyTails

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 214098
> Merry popped up in my campsite over four years ago and I knew nothing about her but she really won me over.I used to have Merry and Felicity in the same town(still have both but in different towns)like you do now.I've always thought that they looked like sisters.



Hmm, they do look like sisters. interesting. I can't wait to get them together for some pictures. She already won me over. I went and introduced myself to her and she's just too cute. 



I walked into Blaire's house and she's nowhere to be found (she was sleeping behind that screen)


----------



## Dormire

Finished my cosplay. He's a character from a Japanese play called "Lens" and "Prismatic" (Hyaku-iro Megane).


----------



## Laureline

Caught Fauna sleeping on a new stump.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I found this old screenshot from when Chester moved out and... his face is really weird! That mouth, lol~


----------



## StarrySkye3

Got a few pictures the last few nights. 


Caught Bones sneaking into his house pretty late the other night! 


I almost moved Blaire out for another snooty, but ended up keeping her. I was glad to see her so happy when I sat next to her on this bench.  


I have been stalking Bones for weeks and he won't request the hammock! I want to put it in that empty space between the trees. Laying on the hammock and listening to the crackling fire pit sounds pretty relaxing so idk why he won't just request it. 


Time to head inside for the night!


Grabbing a drink in my underground Tiki bar.&#55356;&#57165;&#55356;&#57140;


Then it's off to bed! I love the princess series. 


Coffee the next morning! Though, the idea of pigeon milk is a bit nauseating lol.

Not much longer before the snow finally melts!!


----------



## Nenya

Oh, Mallary, never assume...


----------



## Valzed

I finally packed up Sam the Snowman from the "Want to Build a Snowman" Event. Molly wanted to say good-bye...


After learning recently that the Otoman Egg from Felyne's RV could be customized (Thank you so much,  womenrfromvenusaur, for that info!!) I bought enough to have an original and get every available customization. What? It's not like it was an obsession or anything...


----------



## HappyTails

Still not a lot happening in Merimont. When I start landscaping and things are actually happening then I'll start being more active and posting a lot more. But anime is also taking up my time. 

Just a few things though

Deirdre tried to move even though she just moved in. I told her to stay


I paid off my suspension bridge (I had to sell a lot of apples, oranges and assessed fossils to pay it off)


And Saharah redid my interior of my house. For once, I actually like the floor and wall she gave me. Normally she gives me goshawful designs that looks like vomit vomited.


----------



## John Wick

*Really Etoile? REALLY? *

Does Etoile need glasses?  



 

My first time using the ds browser to email screenshots to myself, to upload here.


----------



## AccfSally

*



Making a Flower shop in my other town, I'm not really feeling the wallpaper or maybe it's the floor.​*


----------



## Nenya

Imho, the wallpaper...

A very creative and attractive flower shop, btw!


----------



## John Wick

*I guess all my villagers are idiots.*



Jon_Snow said:


> Does Etoile need glasses?
> 
> View attachment 214213
> 
> View attachment 214214
> 
> My first time using the ds browser to email screenshots to myself, to upload here.



This is nuts. 
How STUPID are they!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Jon_Snow said:


> This is nuts.
> How STUPID are they!
> 
> View attachment 214233



Teddy is probably just extremely nearsighted considering that his eyes consist of two small rectangles.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I'm so happy to see Sally, I haven't seen her or any of them in a while in my main town. I only come here to update my DA now (Where I set the town to Spring).​*


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> Teddy is probably just extremely nearsighted considering that his eyes consist of two small rectangles.



This happens on a daily basis. With ALL of them. 
Mainly Etoile. 

I should write a book about her. 

Today, she was standing next to a pear tree. She was closer to it than I was, and asked me to pick her a pear. 

I would've had to move past her, to get to it.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

Jon_Snow said:


> This happens on a daily basis. With ALL of them.
> Mainly Etoile.
> 
> I should write a book about her.
> 
> Today, she was standing next to a pear tree. She was closer to it than I was, and asked me to pick her a pear.
> 
> I would've had to move past her, to get to it.



I swear there should be a PWP that is an optical centre, because these villagers need it  ._.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Today I found a rare bug I've never seen before: a villager being angry inside Nooklings. I didn't even push him either, he just kept making this face since I entered:



Caption: when all shopkeepers keep fawning around the mayor and no one comes to see if you need something


----------



## AccfSally

*

Restarted my spare town yesterday.​*


----------



## AccfSally

*


Messing with Hopkins. (Don't worry I like him )​*


----------



## CaramelCookie

The feast is served ♪


----------



## Nenya

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 214313
> 
> The feast is served ♪



That is one of the cutest, most creative ideas I have seen. Thank you for posting!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nenya said:


> That is one of the cutest, most creative ideas I have seen. Thank you for posting!



OMG, thank you! It's nothing really~
I originally wanted to have villagers' pictures sitting on stools, but only the front facing ones looked good, so I had a change of plans~ the idea should work with baby bears on stools though!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Viva Festivale! ♫


----------



## AccfSally

*View attachment 214345

Found this old picture from 2014(?), Sally planted the yellow rose while I was trying to lay down a path.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmm...that name has a familiar ring to it.


No wonder the roses you gave me for my birthday smelled kinda funny......


_Run!Faster,Puck!I know you can fly....keep flapping those wings!_And he did fly...right off the cliff and on to my patch of rare hybrid tulips.But don't worry...the tulips are just fine.


----------



## Lullaby

I had to say no. I can't give Chrissy that much power...


----------



## AccfSally

*



We had a little snowstorm that day.​*


----------



## CaramelCookie

I've never seen a shirt's mannequin without the shirt before... maybe it's a glitch?

(By the way, that's Mayor Mei visiting Sundance~)


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Anabelle's birthday from 2016, if memory serves me right. Happy birthday, Anabelle!


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Lullaby said:


> View attachment 214407
> 
> I had to say no. I can't give Chrissy that much power...



LOL! Sounds like what my Mom used to say all the time!


----------



## Lemonsky

I believe I can fly - I believe I can touch the... tile?



When the day keeps treating you unfairly



What's better than watching thrilling shows in a dark living room?



I got a piece of music from K.K. Slider too!


----------



## Lullaby

My first blue rose! of course it appears where I didn't use fertilizer




what


----------



## CaramelCookie

Sundance is one year old today! It's also my one year of playing animal crossing anniversary! ♫


----------



## AccfSally

*





Marshal threw my Birthday party this year in Vista, the gift they gave me was another Birthday Hat lol.*​


----------



## John Wick

*Oh, Shep. Not you too!*



Jon_Snow said:


> This is nuts.
> How STUPID are they!
> 
> View attachment 214233



It's official. 
All my villagers are blind.


----------



## thisistian

Jon_Snow said:


> It's official.
> All my villagers are blind.



Once my villager asked for an apple when she was standing right next to an apple tree xD


----------



## John Wick

They always do that to me. 
The do it standing next to the orchard! ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

Same spot, the differences between autumn and winter.


----------



## Meloetta

i was too impatient to wait til tomorrow to see grass and i finally can get clean screenshots


----------



## Metal Scorpion

A couple villagers in Skylark celebrated their birthdays the past week: Sprinkle and Hamphrey. I got a couple pictures from their birthday parties.


----------



## HappyTails

I feel bad because I've been totally not active on here, but hey, I haven't really been playing this game all that much but I took a few pictures just now (first day of spring) and just update you all on the happenings of Merimont

I completed 3 projects so far: campsite, fountain and another bridge

Rooney is the only one who moved. Deirdre tried to move back in winter and I wouldn't let her.



I completed the exterior decorating for Brooke's house.



Now I'm collecting ranch series item for the main room



I changed Brooke into her spring outfit, which consists of my favorite dress in the game: the Overall dress.



And I've been doing a bit of landscaping here and there. I just changed the paths to the spring mossy stones. This is the fountain in front of town hall. I really like how this turned out.



And just a random area in front of Deirdre and Quillson's houses. Those with spot say 'bush' because those are where I"m planning on putting bushes when I feel like going to the island to get some




So that's pretty much it. Not very exciting but again, I don't really stay on the game long enough for anything to really happen lol. Lately whenever I log on to the game, I'm usually on there long enough to just collect fossils and check the shops. I don't even go to the island or get emotions from Dr. Shrunk. I don't know why guys, but I think my interest in playing is gone.


----------



## CaramelCookie

So, this is how you play golf, right?


----------



## AccfSally

*

Everything is green again.​*


----------



## Lullaby

I bought Filbert some pajamas and he's already putting them to good use


----------



## Lemonsky

Oh Cherry what do you mean "a weirdo", that's adorable.  For context, Boots apparently invited Cherry to meet up with him behind the town hall and she expected him to confess secrets.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Glad to be of assistance.I'd wouldn't want a cat to be separated from her doghouse for too long.


Don't gobble just yet...some friends from the next town over just called and they'd like to invite you to their luau.Oh,and they want you to bring that apple along.


Cally came over to show off her new duds.I think she got a new job selling real estate.


----------



## thisistian

What a beautiful sky <3


----------



## thisistian

Oh Stitches ^.^


----------



## Splinter

*deleted*


----------



## USN Peter

Finally, the aquarium is complete!



Man, that thing looks hideous.


----------



## StarrySkye3

USNPete said:


> View attachment 214743
> 
> View attachment 214744
> 
> View attachment 214745
> 
> Finally, the aquarium is complete!
> 
> View attachment 214746
> 
> Man, that thing looks hideous.


 Wow, I've never seen it in the aquarium! That really does look hideous haha. 

Congrats on a full aquarium!!


----------



## Lullaby

thisistian said:


> View attachment 214733
> 
> Oh Stitches ^.^



this reminds me of the time Maple did.. uh... this:



um.


----------



## USN Peter

SophieLeaf said:


> Wow, I've never seen it in the aquarium! That really does look hideous haha.
> 
> Congrats on a full aquarium!!



Thanks =)







Katie is here!


----------



## tiffanistarr

i can't
he's just so dang adorable


----------



## AccfSally

*



First rainfall of the year in Moonview.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think Gabi might be the attack bunny from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_.



It's funny but sometimes the villagers actually do know what outfits look good on them.All Pekoe needs now is an oversized astro sign medallion on a thick gold chain and a Long Island Iced Tea in her hand(paw?)to complete the ensemble.


----------



## Valzed

My LoZ collection is complete! Katrina finally sold me Tingle's Hat!


Stylin'! (I've been trying to catch a Spider Crab.)


----------



## Lemonsky

Today I found a spider crab!



It got a new home in the aquarium; my crab collection is soon complete.



_Craaabs_.


----------



## John Wick

I caught three in a row, and I swear I've dislocated a finger. 

How KIDS have the strength to catch them I'll never know. 

The game cheats. It slows you down when you're underwater chasing something, but if you're not chasing anything, you can almost power swim underwater.


----------



## Valzed

Lemonsky said:


> Today I found a spider crab!
> 
> View attachment 214863
> 
> It got a new home in the aquarium; my crab collection is soon complete.
> 
> View attachment 214864
> 
> _Craaabs_.
> 
> View attachment 214865



Congrats! I've been trying for days and no luck yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> I caught three in a row, and I swear I've dislocated a finger.
> 
> How KIDS have the strength to catch them I'll never know.
> 
> The game cheats. It slows you down when you're underwater chasing something, but if you're not chasing anything, you can almost power swim underwater.



I'm pretty sure I've damaged both hands in my spider crab pursuit. I don't have how you managed to catch 3. Your finger probably is dislocated. Yes, the game absolutely cheats!

*Edit: I finally caught a Spider Crab today!!* I only need one more Deep Sea Creature to have them all! I'm coming for you Spiny Lobster... as soon as September 16th gets here. Sigh...


----------



## AccfSally

*

Fixing up Toby and Hikari's area in Flora. 
Hikari having a bad case of bedhead right now.​*


----------



## CaramelCookie

Most of my animals are wearing the zodiac crests I made! ♪
Unfortunately Annalise seems to think she's a rat and Ken, a snake, but that's okay.


----------



## vvindows98

started working on my kitchen, here it is so far!! my first extra room :')


----------



## Lemonsky

Valzed said:


> *Edit: I finally caught a Spider Crab today!!* I only need one more Deep Sea Creature to have them all! I'm coming for you Spiny Lobster... as soon as September 16th gets here. Sigh...


Congrats for finding a spider crab, they're so sneaky! I wish you luck for finding the spiny lobster as well, it'll be worth the wait once you have your aquarium completed.  I'm missing just three creatures so I'll get there too.


----------



## thisistian

Meteor showers are so beautiful <3


----------



## Lullaby

Both times I had no idea the squirrel boys were there until they were mentioned... I feel a bit of d?j? vu going on.


----------



## primandimproper

When I got off the train for Tsundoku, Kabuki, Beau, and Flip were the first ones there to greet me along with Isabelle. This is the second town I've had Beau in, and Flip was in my last town of Fristad. 



After wandering around for a bit, thinking about where to put my house, I was thrilled to see I have Fauna in this town as well. She is one of my favorites, but her house is in a bad spot, so if she asks to move I will let her.



I get the feeling Penelope is trying very hard to be kawaii, and I think she is pulling it off. I feel lucky to have a villager like her in my town, and not just because her house is full of rare items. 





Kabuki's war paint kinda freaks me out, but it is nowhere near as bad as Marcel's clown paint.



I started off the next day on the hunt for house plots and I was surprised to find that Eloise was moving in. She was also a villager in the town of Fristad. I'm not sure if I should feel flattered or not. 



A cycler was kind enough to let me adopt Beardo from their town. I will be forever grateful to them because I really was prepared to wait a long time before someone happened across him again. 

His response, though...I am telling you guys, THEY KNOW!!!





Kabuki asked me to deliver a package to Flip that he had borrowed from him "a million years ago", and here was his reaction when he found out Flip had thought he'd forgotten.



Eloise moved in. Welcome home! ^_^



Got my approval rating up to 100%, thank goodness. I was kinda starting to freak out. I'm one of the people that doesn't plot reset and I was really starting to get worried someone was gonna plot where I wanted my campsite or whatever. 





And, finally, Gulliver washed up on my beach on his way to Russia. 

This has been the first 3 days in Tsundoku. Nothing too eventful, but I hope you enjoyed reading about it. I will upload more in a few days.


----------



## AccfSally

*



Redone two rooms in my mayor's house in Moonview, I really like how the kitchen turned out. ​*


----------



## Metal Scorpion

Molly's birthday is today, so I decided to give her a new shirt and she tried it on right away! I was a bit surprised Hamphrey showed up and he was happy about being there today. That old hamster enjoys a good birthday every once in a while.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Willow update! I've been working on my dirt paths and it's been cool to watch the progress!




Can't wait until they are finished! 


Make a wish (and try not to get soaked!)


Purrl is the CUTEST! She's my favorite cat. <3


----------



## primandimproper

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 214926
> 
> View attachment 214927
> 
> Redone two rooms in my mayor's house in Moonview, I really like how the kitchen turned out. ​*



I love your kitchen. It's so cute.


----------



## AccfSally

*

It was the first rainfall in Flora today.​*


----------



## AccfSally

*



Hazel commenting on the competed bug half of the Museum.


 

Marshal forgetting what time it is, I know you can find one on the island around this time..but still.​*


----------



## Lullaby

we came here to laugh at you




where are yOUR LEGS???/?




I was looking through some older pictures and Chrissy put herself in time-out




a wild flurrower.


----------



## Valzed

Lemonsky said:


> Congrats for finding a spider crab, they're so sneaky! I wish you luck for finding the spiny lobster as well, it'll be worth the wait once you have your aquarium completed.  I'm missing just three creatures so I'll get there too.



Thank you! Those Spider Crabs are sneaky little devils! I think the wait until Spiny Lobster season is what might do me in. lol! You're doing pretty well yourself! Those final 3 will be easy peasy. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Laureline

My villager's seem to be enjoying the new stumps.


----------



## Nenya

But...I have a hat on, Octavian!


----------



## Sara?

Really like your floor print, acffsally<3


----------



## Lemonsky

So Boots helped me find the pitfall this morning.  He was angry afterwards.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nope,it looks like the same creepy and pasty white to me.


Yep,nothin' like a good octopus fight.....tentacles flying everywhere,lots of beak biting and ink squirting.It's like watching an old Japanese monster movie with guys wearing rubber suits.



Of course not,Motty....and I promise not to post this screen shot on a public internet forum where millions of random strangers can view it.


----------



## Valzed

Look out Someone from Anytown. There's a new hot designer in town! These are 3 designs I've made. The Molly shirt and dress are brand new. I've posted all 3 on here in Able Sisters.



(Sorry this is hard to see...)

Molly seems to like at least one of my designs.


----------



## AccfSally

*


Pecan has a part-time job at T&T Emporium.



Claude drop by my house while I was in the middle of decorating. 



Hopkins's Birthday was yesterday.​*


----------



## Nenya

Elenrast's special stump mushroom farm



Couldn't resist!


----------



## AccfSally

*

New Face-cutout: Whimsicott, one of my favorite Pok?mon. (found the qr on the internet)



First rainbow of the year in Flora, just yesterday.​*


----------



## Nenya

Finally, finally!! After three months of chopping and re-planting one cedar tree every three days to get the musical note stump pattern, I took Jon_Snow's advice and started chopping and turning off my DS w/o saving, then chopping the cedar again. It took about 20 more tries, but finally!


----------



## Bowie

This cheat always ends up crashing my game but it's almost always worth it.


----------



## John Wick

Bowie said:


> This cheat always ends up crashing my game but it's almost always worth it.



LOL! 
That's hilarious! 
I was wondering why Resetti was talking like Leila. ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

At least he's a dog... imagine how it would be if he were a horse instead....


----------



## tiffanistarr

I found some semi-recent screenshots that I never posted 




























That's more than enough for now!​


----------



## dizzy bone

tiffanistarr said:


> I found some semi-recent screenshots that I never posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's more than enough for now!​



These are so cute! These photos are edited right? It's so nice *u*


----------



## Nenya

The exterior of Flame's house is complete.


----------



## tiffanistarr

dizzy bone said:


> These are so cute! These photos are edited right? It's so nice *u*



Thank you!! And yes they are edited. I had originally planned on creating a blog and I wanted decent quality screenshots to use, but sadly I just don't have time in my life. It's still fun to edit and post here though


----------



## AccfSally

*





Rooms I'm working on in my Mayor's house in Flora.*​


----------



## Nenya

Wow, you are so creative! Thank you for sharing your wonderful rooms!


----------



## Sara?

OMG i am new sorry about this, how can i delete this comment hahah, wanted to say how cute Nenya post was about the white and red house and how it remained me of Mulan somehow, but it went wrong and now i do not know how to delete this comment haha


----------



## Nenya

lucia123 said:


> OMG i am new sorry about this, how can i delete this comment hahah, wanted to say how cute Nenya post was about the white and red house and how it remained me of Mulan somehow, but it went wrong and now i do not know how to delete this comment haha



Sweet and funny! It is a good day to smile, thank you.


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> View attachment 215106
> 
> Elenrast's special stump mushroom farm
> 
> View attachment 215107
> 
> Couldn't resist!



I did that too, with the famous mushroom! 
I was a giant, for a nano-second. ^_^


----------



## AccfSally

*

If it was possible to fired Saharah, I'll do it right now.​*


----------



## KingKyle

Aika Village Parody


Lolly visiting Purrl


My 2nd town


Getting Purrl's Pic


----------



## MapleSilver

Saharah has been admiring this pond for over 5 hours now.


----------



## Nenya

MapleSilver said:


> Saharah has been admiring this pond for over 5 hours now.
> 
> View attachment 215234



She must have already gotten 3000 bells off of you then? Or she would be following you around like a puppy, right, getting in front of you wherever you go?


----------



## MapleSilver

Update: Still there... I think she might be catatonic.






Nenya said:


> She must have already gotten 3000 bells off of you then? Or she would be following you around like a puppy, right, getting in front of you wherever you go?



Yeah she gave me the worst floor and wall ever.


----------



## Lullaby

I always like doing the "get X within one hour" requests because things like this can happen:


----------



## KingKyle

ACNL at 4AM

At 5AM

Lolly at 6AM


----------



## Nenya

Whatever a Shadow Mayor is, I'm glad you're it, Apollo.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Loving this orange sunset! &#55356;&#57162;&#55356;&#57092;&#55356;&#57147;


----------



## Nenya

I didn't know this would happen when I summoned Kapp'n to the RV park!


----------



## theravenboys

It’s Merengue’s birthday today! (You two=me and Victoria, who was the perfect person to be with Merengue on her birthday tbh)


----------



## AccfSally

*

Moved Coco into Flora (I have her amiibo card) last night, might have to move her out.
Because I kinda want her house in the zen garden area of the town.

​*


----------



## John Wick

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 215303
> 
> Moved Coco into Flora (I have her amiibo card) last night, might have to move her out.
> Because I kinda want her house in the zen garden area of the town.
> 
> View attachment 215304​*



The first time I saw Coco I was like, WHOA! 
WTH IS that! O_O 

I thought it was a glitch. ^_^


----------



## theravenboys

There are empty plots all over my town, including some where previous villagers have moved out



but for some reason, all my new villagers just love moving into one tiny spot 



I'm someone who likes to just let the villagers move in naturally and doesn't have the patience to go through plot resetting but like.............seriously guys? <.<


----------



## Nenya

I know, right? I just started a new town and I would like to let them live wherever they want to, barring a few pathed areas reserved for 2 future characters, and a couple of other small areas (like in front of the bridge!) but I'm not going to for the very reasons of clumping that you speak of. Plot checking today, in fact, for where Katt thinks she is going to plop her house...Hey, maybe we should rename it "plopping!" (instead of plotting).


----------



## CaramelCookie

Snow man, boy and mouse~


----------



## MapleSilver

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 215352
> 
> Snow man, boy and mouse~



How did you make that Dora with such perfect proportions? All of mine are always so insecure.


----------



## CaramelCookie

MapleSilver said:


> How did you make that Dora with such perfect proportions? All of mine are always so insecure.



Hehe! The secret is rolling the balls all the way down the beach ramp and again back up


----------



## theravenboys

Of all the villagers' phrases in the entire town that Merengue could have picked up on........



......she just had to choose Genji's. :|


----------



## John Wick

My female alt, Daenerys, with one of the Nooklings. 

Adorbz. 

Yep, I said it.


----------



## Nenya

I love my villager's catchphrase...



And I don't mind getting them fruit when I get this response...


----------



## John Wick

Aw, Rooney said that to me after I gave him perfect fruit! and then I booted him out and moved Walt in because he had a better house exterior. SORRY Rooney! If it makes you feel better, I booted Walt out and moved Vic in because he had an even *BETTER* house! ^_^


----------



## Lemonsky

Today I was casually walking around town when suddenly...



Amelia? _How??_



She just kept walking in place mid-air while being slightly stuck in the cliff.


----------



## John Wick

Lemonsky said:


> Today I was casually walking around town when suddenly...
> 
> View attachment 215363
> 
> Amelia? _How??_
> 
> View attachment 215364
> 
> She just kept walking in place mid-air while being slightly stuck in the cliff.
> 
> View attachment 215365



LOL! 

I found Rooney (gone now) on my private beach one morning, and Shep INSIDE a hybrid display that was closed off by bushes. 

No way in. 
No way out. 

And where did Rooney get a wetsuit? ^_^


----------



## Valzed

I found out recently that the stained glass in the game can be customized! I made one for all but my main room!


 - Mermaid Room

 - My Private Room

 - LoZ Room (Don't mind my outfit - it was Shamrock Day.)

 - Mario (Nintendo) Room

 - My Gracie After Hours Bar


----------



## MapleSilver

Villagers always say the funniest things to each other.









EDIT: Since the pictures rudely decided not to load, I'll just give the conversation in text.

Leonardo: If you want to prove that you were a baby, try reenacting it for us! Show us what you were like!

Rizzo: Ohhhhh. Ok, but...keep what you're about to see to yourself, OK?

Rizzo: Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Maaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Baby hungwyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Leonardo: Oh man, Silver... This may have been a bad idea...

Rizzo: Get me my teddy!


----------



## Valzed

Wow! Uh... no, I was heading to Re-Tail but now I now what you do in your free time. *Note to self - must warn Wolf Link*


Mayor Val is all ready for the release of Detective Pikachu! Her first case? Figuring out who else Epona's been spying on.


----------



## Moon Witch

aww tabby, i love you :3


----------



## Nenya

On 3/3 at 11:11pm, Rafael and Octavian enjoying the full moon evening together.


----------



## Metal Scorpion

theravenboys said:


> Of all the villagers' phrases in the entire town that Merengue could have picked up on........
> 
> View attachment 215356
> 
> ......she just had to choose Genji's. :|



That reminds me, because Genji in my town decided to adapt Muffy's "sheepers" catchphrase. Now I hear him saying that and think he's trying to become a sheep.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Golden time ♫


----------



## CaramelCookie

At the wishing well ♫
What I wished for is a secret, though... ♪


----------



## Madaiu

Seems like some sound advice to me.


----------



## AccfSally

*

It's really all the time!



A rainy night in Flora.



I really wish we could sit things in the center!
But hey we can sit on rocks now, Thanks Nintendo!​*


----------



## Nenya

I don't often see two villagers on a bench together!



- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't often see two villagers on a bench together!


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Gwen*:So,mayor...would you like to hear Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto No.2_  or Mozart's _ Piano Sonata No.16 in C major_?

*Mayor*:Uhhh...I wanna hear _Do the Funky Penguin_.

*Gwen*:I'm afraid I don't know that one.


Behold......the rare Sleeping Easter Bunny.If you wake her up before this Sunday all of the Easter eggs you'll receive will be the color of Donald Trump's face.


----------



## Moon Witch

why does this exist


----------



## MapleSilver

I love it when villagers interact with each other.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

What can I say, I love to travel


----------



## Nenya

Can't remember what I was supposed to be sure about, but apparently it was serious stuff.


----------



## bananora

the lighthouse finally got suggested to me yesterday by kid cat!


----------



## Nenya

They do say the same things quite a bit, but once in a while you get a jewel like this, lol.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Sorry, I thought a bear would like this kind of snack~
I completely forgot that pandas only eat bamboo.


----------



## John Wick

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 215572
> 
> Sorry, I thought a bear would like this kind of snack~
> I completely forgot that pandas only eat bamboo.



Even Chow sees how gross old Chip is!


----------



## theravenboys

It's fitting that Whitney is wearing the shirt cranky Rocco gave her when she said this lol




Maybe she's been spending too much time with him....


----------



## AccfSally

*

Cuties!



oh..



I like how she asked me that while holding a fishing pole.

​*


----------



## MapleSilver

Wow, Marcie wasn't kidding when she said this town needed a police station.


----------



## AccfSally

*
He's sinking into the sofa.



Moonview turns 1 years old today.



Rearranged some furniture in my Mayor's room in Moonview. 




Let's not.*​


----------



## CaramelCookie

How I feel coming to work in the morning:


----------



## Moon Witch

yesterday evening october was blessed with the rare sunset <3
(pls don't judge my bare landscaping, i'm redoing the area)






dora <3


----------



## MapleSilver

Leonardo is enjoying his new greeting.



Now he must train for the retaking of his homeworld.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Accidentally walked into an... intimate scene...?


----------



## MapleSilver

I have decided to chronicle the adventures of Leonardo in this album. You can view it here.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1648


----------



## theravenboys

Thanks to April Fool's Day, I have all my villagers' pics now!
(I had to reset for Rocco 3 times because the first time I couldn't tell which Rocco was talking lol but it was worth it to know I got them all!)









(I LOVE Canberra's pose)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Taking the dogs for a walk.


"....... 28 days, 6 hours, 42 minutes and 12 seconds.That....is when ....the world will end......."




Gonzo,my friend......I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Lullaby

Flurry found my a diary. She said all the other pages said the same thing..




Diana... they're ALL around you. There's like one or two spots in Pastel that aren't covered in roses.


----------



## John Wick

*Fauna Visits the Night's Watch*

My house is meant to be Castle Black, from Game of Thrones. 

The Headquarters of the Night's Watch, where no women ever go... but.. I let Fauna visit.. and this was the first thing she said.

*O_O*


----------



## AccfSally

*

The Cherry Blossoms are out now.



Caroline fell into a pitfall.​*


----------



## HappyTails

I forgot to share my tree planting ceremony pic so I guess now is a good time as any



Yeah, Peaches, my one unimpressive dresser really screams 'personality' 




But after Peaches left, I did make my house a bit more homely. I added my Egg Bed, Wardrobe, table, tv, dresser and Zipper's pic.





I designed my town's flag



And then fell into a pitfall seed.


----------



## Zelda5820

Jon_Snow said:


> My house is meant to be Castle Black, from Game of Thrones.
> 
> The Headquarters of the Night's Watch, where no women ever go... but.. I let Fauna visit.. and this was the first thing she said.
> 
> *O_O*



I'm stealing this  LOL.  You should submit it to an animal crossing meme page!


----------



## John Wick

Zelda5820 said:


> I'm stealing this  LOL.  You should submit it to an animal crossing meme page!



Hehe, she said it several times too! 
I was like, FAUNA, STOP! O_O 

She's only new in town, and the only villager I've let visit me. ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

Visited my own dream address! Here's a rare shot of mayor Nopa and Mei together:


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Nenya

Major milestone! I'm sure Rafael is the only mayor I will have a complete museum with. Got the orchid mantis and the stinkbug today!


----------



## AccfSally

*

This isn't your first time visiting...



Genji's mystery frog, I don't know if I caught this for him or he done it himself. In a past game it was possible for villagers to have things like bugs or fish or furniture in their house, that they have got without your help..



Sally wanted some new furniture, so I gave her something. 
I wasn't expecting her to do this with it! These villagers can be really dumb sometimes.​*


----------



## HappyTails

Derp...




I like Peaches' eyes. They are so cute




Oh no! Help!! I thought this was a fossil and I ran into it!!!




And Fuchsia moved in yesterday




And Ed is moving in tomorrow, but because this game doesn't like me, it once again plotted a house too close to my plaza.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I never knew they were long enough to do that... o_o


----------



## Lullaby

AccfSally said:


> *Sally wanted some new furniture, so I gave her something.
> I wasn't expecting her to do this with it! These villagers can be really dumb sometimes.​*



I hate it when they put things like that on the floor. There's a perfectly fine table in your house!!!


----------



## John Wick

Lullaby said:


> I hate it when they put things like that on the floor. There's a perfectly fine table in your house!!!



Freya did the same! 

They don't seem to like having more than one item on a table, unless the items are tiny. 

They really are morons!


----------



## MapleSilver

Jon_Snow said:


> Freya did the same!
> 
> They don't seem to like having more than one item on a table, unless the items are tiny.
> 
> They really are morons!



Oh, they'll do it. *(Insert flashbacks of Goldie's wharf roach and flea)*


----------



## Nicole.

I keep getting pink roses, may have to consider rearranging them since I'm after the black ones. 



Phineas dropped by today and praised me with a gorgeous badge ​


----------



## John Wick

Nicole. said:


> View attachment 215847
> 
> I keep getting pink roses, may have to consider rearranging them since I'm after the black ones.
> 
> View attachment 215848
> 
> Phineas dropped by today and praised me with a gorgeous badge ​



For black roses, you only need the reds. 

No white roses. ^_^


----------



## Nicole.

Jon_Snow said:


> For black roses, you only need the reds.
> 
> No white roses. ^_^



Lovely, thank you! And for the purple I'll only need white, correct?


----------



## John Wick

Nicole. said:


> Lovely, thank you! And for the purple I'll only need white, correct?



Yep Nicole! 

When you have a pair of purple, that sometimes gives pink as well. ^_^


----------



## Nicole.

Today my shop is being upgraded!



I am definitely absolutely entirely screwed...
Bangle you left me hanging, hun. 



I got stung b...b...bangle!? You're not even there!



Anyways, the purpose of removing two trees was to dedicate a small area for more hybrid breeding. 



Bree also decided to move in on my path  ... We can work around it though ​


----------



## AccfSally

*

Made another town back on the 6th and I chose to be a guy this time.



And this town is going to be my giveaway town.*​


----------



## Nenya

Sympathizing with poor little Joey...


----------



## geetry

Finished 3 of my rooms today!


----------



## Lullaby

behold, Chrissy's nightmare face


----------



## MapleSilver

Lullaby said:


> behold, Chrissy's nightmare face
> 
> View attachment 215910



I had fun with this one.


----------



## Nicole.

Yesterday's sunset was a gooden! .....Photo bombed by Sparro



Bangle suggested the perfect PWP this morning



My mayor now has a new look, isn't she cute?

Here is the new set-up for the Textile room and my mayor seems to be making an advantage of it!


----------



## AccfSally

*

Nibbles visited my main town today. 



I'm going to miss these Sakura trees once they leave.
Only the Dream Town will have it, but I'm planning to change it in the future.



Sorry, Hazel..But you're not allow to leave.​*


----------



## Valzed

WHAT THE?! THAT'S OUT OF BOUNDS TO ME! 


How in the heck did Muffy get up there?! More importantly - how can *I* get up there? ​


----------



## Cascade

Valzed said:


> View attachment 215940
> WHAT THE?! THAT'S OUT OF BOUNDS TO ME!
> 
> View attachment 215941
> How in the heck did Muffy get up there?! More importantly - how can *I* get up there? ​



happened to me before when i was attend to ceremony.


----------



## Valzed

Cascade said:


> happened to me before when i was attend to ceremony.



That's so not fair that our villagers can go where we can't! We're the Mayor!!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Nicole. said:


> View attachment 215913
> 
> Yesterday's sunset was a gooden! .....Photo bombed by Sparro
> 
> View attachment 215914



The way that petal is over his face makes him look like he's scowling at you as you enjoy the sunset. lol


----------



## Nicole.

Valzed said:


> View attachment 215940
> WHAT THE?! THAT'S OUT OF BOUNDS TO ME!
> 
> View attachment 215941
> How in the heck did Muffy get up there?! More importantly - how can *I* get up there? ​



I was hoping to know myself.


----------



## Nenya

Octavian, you sweet, cranky octopus...


----------



## tiffanistarr

Nicole. said:


> View attachment 215893
> 
> Today my shop is being upgraded!
> 
> View attachment 215894
> 
> I am definitely absolutely entirely screwed...
> Bangle you left me hanging, hun.
> 
> View attachment 215895
> 
> I got stung b...b...bangle!? You're not even there!
> 
> View attachment 215896
> 
> Anyways, the purpose of removing two trees was to dedicate a small area for more hybrid breeding.
> 
> View attachment 215897
> 
> Bree also decided to move in on my path  ... We can work around it though ​



I use the same paths!


----------



## Loriii

It's been a long while ever since I saw a villager sitting near the fountain.
I used to see them a lot back then when I was farming for pwp requests.


----------



## geetry

Now THAT'S a cute sight.


----------



## tiffanistarr

so many screenshots



Spoiler: *･ﾟﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*ﾟ:*:✼✿the cuteness✿✼:*ﾟ:.｡..｡.:*･ﾟﾟ･*

























































thanks coach.......



<3


----------



## MapleSilver

tiffanistarr said:


> so many screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *･ﾟﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*ﾟ:*:✼✿the cuteness✿✼:*ﾟ:.｡..｡.:*･ﾟﾟ･*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks coach.......
> 
> 
> 
> <3



That first one is adorable. Bones is so underrated. So is Portia.


----------



## HappyTails

Cole moved in. Invited in from my campsite and of course he decided to live near my Plaza. What is it about my plaza that makes villagers want to congregate around it? 




Of course I look tired. I have the droopy eyed tired look. You just noticed that Peaches? You fail!



Okay this is creepy and nightmare inducing. Yeah, I opted not to buy this thing



I finally caught the Spider Crab, after grinding 15 tours for medals, then hopping 5 islands in Club Tortimer, and spending an hour diving. Was it worth it? No. Not really




And it's that time again, now that Cole has moved in right on top of my Plaza. It's time for the Lone Oak villager line up group photo. With Peaches and Ed wearing the same shirt. They look ridiculous. And Rocco's shirt looks like one of those caution signs they put in construction sites to warn you of danger.


----------



## Nunnafinga

So you're warm for Nate's form?Uhhh.....about that.....



It looks like Tutu has some competition.


----------



## USN Peter

Played puzzle league and got all Flower Fairy outfit. 
I was hoping that a male mayor would get a different present for an obvious reason...


----------



## John Wick

USNPete said:


> View attachment 215988
> 
> Played puzzle league and got all Flower Fairy outfit.
> I was hoping that a male mayor would get a different present for an obvious reason...



That's one thing I dislike about NL. 

Nearly all of the clothes, Gracie's too, are for females. :-|


----------



## geetry

Finally decided on a set of villagers and a map after resetting for hoursss.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

finally got police station



No just no ok!


----------



## Loriii

Now I caught Felyne sitting on the bench while stuck on this face.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 215985
> So you're warm for Nate's form?Uhhh.....about that.....
> 
> View attachment 215986
> View attachment 215987
> It looks like Tutu has some competition.




ommmggg I had no idea how cute Tipper is!! She's adorable. I think imma need to get her. 

I also really miss Tutu she was in my town but she deserved bigger and better things she's such a star but I miss her

- - - Post Merge - - -



geetry said:


> Finally decided on a set of villagers and a map after resetting for hoursss.




I freaking love how your towns are named after towns in Earthbound

I almost made another town named Onett as well!! Maybe i'll do a Threed or a Summers ORRRRR a deseret themed Scaraba heck id do them all lol 

If they let us have more characters I'd love to have a Saturn Valley town! 

_but really I should have named my beach town Summers that would have been perfect _


----------



## Fleshy

♥ Hanging out with my love @pawpatrolbab, one year ago today ♥




















(clock was set to the wrong date)​


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Fleshy said:


> ♥ Hanging out with my love @pawpatrolbab, one year ago today ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (clock was set to the wrong date)​



I LOVE YOU SO MUCH &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## MapleSilver

I had literally eaten spaghetti about an hour ago when she said this. I've had Kitty say it plenty of times, but it's still a weird coincidence.

Since this is spaghetti, I should make it into a creepy*pasta*.


----------



## Nenya

One of Pascal's gems (I don't get it no matter how long I think on it).


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> One of Pascal's gems (I don't get it no matter how long I think on it).
> 
> View attachment 216048



Because a pigsty to a pig is normal.. so if the room is tidy, it's not natural. ^_^


----------



## MapleSilver

Midge is so adorable.


----------



## geetry

I appreciate the enthusiasm, Bob, but that's not a PWP.





No, it really didn't make it worth it, Julian.


----------



## Lullaby

I got photobombed by Francine.. I found it so funny I decided to keep this




I saved this because the other villagers say they fight and argue all the time. I was extremely surprised to say the least.




wait a minute aren't these basically the same thing


----------



## calamitybot

im too lazy to do the image share and all, so i just took a picture with my phone and colorbalanced it lol. heres me in my righteous glory in front of my house


----------



## CaramelCookie

Cooking up a storm ♪


----------



## John Wick

CaramelCookie said:


> Cooking up a storm ♪
> 
> View attachment 216164



I LOVE food! 
Kitchens are the best rooms to design. ^_^


----------



## KnoxUK

I Thought I'd share the interior of my completed rooms, before completely re-doing the house.


----------



## MapleSilver

KnoxUK said:


> I Thought I'd share the interior of my completed rooms, before completely re-doing the house.
> 
> View attachment 216169View attachment 216170View attachment 216171View attachment 216172View attachment 216173



Great job on the main room!

Also, I love the placement of your totem poles. They look really nice in that sort of theme.


----------



## KnoxUK

MapleSilver said:


> Great job on the main room!
> 
> Also, I love the placement of your totem poles. They look really nice in that sort of theme.



Thank you 

I wanted to colour code each room with a different theme. Although I'm thinking of changing the rooms now to be one solid theme :S


----------



## AccfSally

*

This sort of thing should be illegal!

I can move her (Soleil) out with a amiibo card and move her back in with her amiibo card,  but I don't really feel like doing it at the moment and I just got done picking up the paths I use to block villagers off.​*​


----------



## Madaiu

Lullaby said:


> View attachment 216120
> 
> I saved this because the other villagers say they fight and argue all the time. I was extremely surprised to say the least.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216121
> 
> wait a minute aren't these basically the same thing



Maybe this is what they argue and fight about.  One thinks that Francine is a Bunny, while the other insists that Francine is a Rabbit.


----------



## John Wick

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 216178
> 
> This sort of thing should be illegal!
> 
> I can move her (Soleil) out with a amiibo card and move her back in with her amiibo card,  but I don't really feel like doing it at the moment and I just got done picking up the paths I use to block villagers off.​*​



That sucks big time!  

WHY Nintendo? 
WHY!


----------



## Loriii

First time I've seen Vivian sitting on a hanging chair inside her home.







Tonight, I caught her again (but this time with Dobie) sitting on the same bench lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mad cow disease


Well,Nate buddy....I think it's because the people who make those games want to get your unibrow just right.


Pinky is one happy panda but my mayor looks like he's plotting something deliciously evil.



Suuure,Marshal.....you just want to see me buck naked.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Finished paying Mei's house! ♪♫



Now, to get the golden fence... only 450,000 points to go...


----------



## geetry

About 2 months into my project to get nearly every villager's picture. Progress is definitely being made. Only one not pictured is Rolf. I've had every single one of these villagers in my town, all of these pictures are legit and were given to me by each of the villagers. None of them were hacked in, and I didn't buy pics off anybody. All of these villagers have lived in one of my towns!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized I have Bam in there twice. It's okay, he's worth it.


----------



## Lemonsky

Oh Kidd, there's a large amount of completely good free space on the left side of the map but you want to move _there?_ Right in front of Re-tail and also the other bridge?



At least Rosie looks really cute in the floral knit tee I gave her!


----------



## Kalle

Happy Earth Day!


----------



## orangeboy35

Showing Ganon my Zelda room. Why didn't he steal everything there... I want to know how powerful the Triforce and Majora's Mask together would make you.


----------



## katastrophic!

orangeboy35 said:


> View attachment 216247
> Showing Ganon my Zelda room. Why didn't he steal everything there... I want to know how powerful the Triforce and Majora's Mask together would make you.



oo ooh! nice inspired room~


----------



## Neocmiri

Hoping that turns up, I can't seem to find the way to link to images.  But I was visiting a dream town and saw that to my right. What is it and how do you get it?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Neocmiri said:


> Hoping that turns up, I can't seem to find the way to link to images.  But I was visiting a dream town and saw that to my right. What is it and how do you get it?



That is a Nintendo 3DS Station and it's one of the achievements from Puzzle League.I haven't played Puzzle League so I'm not sure what you have to accomplish to get it.


----------



## Dorian

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 215985
> So you're warm for Nate's form?Uhhh.....about that.....
> 
> View attachment 215986
> View attachment 215987
> It looks like Tutu has some competition.



Oh no! Nate is two-timing with Tipper (who I LOVE so I can't say anything against her). Thanks for the post and the giggle, Nunna. Have a fantastic day


----------



## Neocmiri

Nunnafinga said:


> That is a Nintendo 3DS Station and it's one of the achievements from Puzzle League.I haven't played Puzzle League so I'm not sure what you have to accomplish to get it.



Looking online, it says you need to combo of 10 or more. I've tried Score Attack and it seems pretty much next to impossible to achieve that.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Gifted paper umbrellas to all my villagers, but some of them displayed them at their homes instead of using it when it rains... not Dora though! We match


----------



## WeiMoote

Neocmiri said:


> Hoping that turns up, I can't seem to find the way to link to images.  But I was visiting a dream town and saw that to my right. What is it and how do you get it?



Using a 3DS station as an Information Kiosk... Kinda innovated and creative.


----------



## Neocmiri

WeiMoote said:


> Using a 3DS station as an Information Kiosk... Kinda innovated and creative.



I'm still trying to work out how to get one, I played Puzzle League, getting at most 9 blocks cleared in a row, scored over 5000 points and yet I got no prizes. Do EU versions of the game just not get any items for playing the mini games?


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Yay Terraria now has a cafe


----------



## orangeboy35

Mythic Diamond said:


> View attachment 216295
> Yay Terraria now has a cafe



Just asking, is your town name named after the game Terraria, or is it just a way of saying terrarium?


----------



## Nenya

I like the number 5 and, of course, I set this up. Rafael has considerably less bells now, though, because he is financing the development of Hirilond.


----------



## Neocmiri

I just need to learn how to chain links now, the most I've done is 3x and I only managed it once. I really want that 3DS Station


----------



## Mythic Diamond

orangeboy35 said:


> Just asking, is your town name named after the game Terraria, or is it just a way of saying terrarium?



I named it after the game Terraria

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay bred my first purple pansy


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today,April 25,2018,is World Penguin Day(it really is)so I thought I would post screenshots of all my current penguin villagers:


Sprinkle


Puck


Gwen





???


----------



## CaramelCookie

I was visited by Ably.Saucey the other day ♪


----------



## birdsquad

some screenies from my woodsy town kokomo! I really love how this game looks at like 7pm


----------



## USN Peter

I think I will change his greeting/catchphrase to mocha when I get a chance...


----------



## Nenya

Faramir's kitchen (Town of Elenrast)


----------



## Nicole.

Mythic Diamond said:


> I named it after the game Terraria
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yay bred my first purple pansy
> View attachment 216334



Nice job!
I'm still awaiting for a purple pansy to flourish and bloom


----------



## Nunnafinga

Having a cup with Resetti.Wow,I didn't know he actually has legs and feet.I've only ever seen him from the waist up.


Um...does that mean I'm gettin' some eggs pretty soon?


Eh....I was kinda hoping for some of these:


----------



## MapleSilver

Did a favor for Alli and she gave me the amethyst shirt she came to town wearing.



Welcome to my storm cellar. Hurricanes, tornadoes, annoying villagers, you name it! Nothing can get past these defenses.


----------



## geetry

Before I deleted Onett, I celebrated my birthday to see who my best friends were. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## WeiMoote

...Yeah, go ahead and try that. It'll go over sooooooo well. ^^;


----------



## CaramelCookie

Finishing the landscaping in Hangzhou to update the final dream address pretty soon! The pumpkin patch is ready to go~


----------



## Nenya

Ah, Joey, you think that if it gives you comfort.


----------



## AccfSally

*

The mini playground is completed in my town, Flora.*​


----------



## Nenya

I love the diagonal waterfall in Hirilond.



And the perfect oranges...


----------



## AccfSally

*

I was working on Poppi's cafe yesterday.​*​


----------



## Nenya

Rosie's Inn dining room in Elenrast


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> Rosie's Inn dining room in Elenrast



I love your use of the Brewster gyroids  I need to visit your DA again, it's been a few months.


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> I love your use of the Brewster gyroids  I need to visit your DA again, it's been a few months.



Thank you, they are the very busy waiters, lol. And they bake bread in the brick oven...


----------



## ravenblue

This is exactly how happy I was to get back to playing in Ravena (after a two month break) and to find Chief waiting to hang out on the bench.


----------



## Nenya

Getting signatures for Club LOL. Settle down, there, whippersnapper!


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Gulliver and one of his stories:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Kevin Bacon had a birthday recently and he went hog wild over his new comedian's outfit.He's such a ham.


_Revenge of the Zombie Hamsters:Wood Shavings of Doom_:In this episode,Mayor Foop must repel another zombie hamster invasion with nothing but a beret and a sack of spoiled turnips.


First Officer's Log:Stardate 95942.85-I engaged in combat training with a Klingon warrior.I wielded my lirpa against his bat'leth and the results were painful yet somewhat satisfying.Afterwards,we repaired to the local tavern for mass consumption of Klingon warnog and Romulan ale.


----------



## ravenblue

Fashion WIN



And a dream visit to Elenrast. Got to experience the dining room for myself!


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> Fashion WIN
> 
> View attachment 216524
> 
> And a dream visit to Elenrast. Got to experience the dining room for myself!
> 
> View attachment 216525



Whoa, you won with pilot's goggles on? Who would have thought it?
And what was that waiter thinking not to have lit/lighted your candle? Have to have a talk with Rosie. (Many thanks for visiting. c: )


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> Whoa, you won with pilot's goggles on? Who would have thought it?
> And what was that waiter thinking not to have lit your candle? Have to have a talk with Rosie. (Many thanks for visiting. c: )



Those are the steampunk glasses. Paired with bathrobe and headband, completing the look with jester's shoes and argyle socks! Gracie was so overjoyed with my choices she gave me furniture, lol. (This is a rescue town that I found used today, so doing a bit of maintenance to get it up and running as a second Nookingtons town)

Also, it was a pleasure to visit your town! I couldn't resist the Brewster gyroids and wanted to see for myself, lol.


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> Those are the steampunk glasses. Paired with bathrobe and headband, completing the look with jester's shoes and argyle socks! Gracie was so overjoyed with my choices she gave me furniture, lol. (This is a rescue town that I found used today, so doing a bit of maintenance to get it up and running as a second Nookingtons town)
> 
> Also, it was a pleasure to visit your town! I couldn't resist the Brewster gyroids and wanted to see for myself, lol.



Steampunk, thanks! One of my mayors was just wearing those a few days ago...they don't suit him but were fun for a while. What on earth was Gracie's theme? 

Thank you again for the compliment; I'm glad you enjoyed your visit. That will always be my favorite town, I believe; the one I put my soul into.


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> Steampunk, thanks! One of my mayors was just wearing those a few days ago...they don't suit him but were fun for a while. What on earth was Gracie's theme?
> 
> Thank you again for the compliment; I'm glad you enjoyed your visit. That will always be my favorite town, I believe; the one I put my soul into.



I'm pretty sure the theme was Flashy. The first was Historical, second was Modern, Sporty and Flashy. Did all four today, to get it over with and have the final store expansion. 

I have loved the Lord of the Rings since I was a kid and really enjoy how you themed the town :0)


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> I'm pretty sure the theme was Flashy. The first was Historical, second was Modern, Sporty and Flashy. Did all four today, to get it over with and have the final store expansion.
> 
> I have loved the Lord of the Rings since I was a kid and really enjoy how you themed the town :0)



Ok, now I'm officially in love with you, lol. I first read LOTR in the 70's, I believe, and am about to finish my umpteenth read-through. They never get old, but I have. I was in my early 20's then. That dates me, so it's ok for me to be in love with you, right? Bless you!

I hope I get the flashy theme so I can try your outfit with Gracie. She hasn't appeared in Hirilond yet. Hirilond, btw, means "find haven" in Elvish.


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> Ok, now I'm officially in love with you, lol. I first read LOTR in the 70's, I believe, and am about to finish my umpteenth read-through. They never get old, but I have. I was in my early 20's then. That dates me, so it's ok for me to be in love with you, right? Bless you!
> 
> I hope I get the flashy theme so I can try your outfit with Gracie. She hasn't appeared in Hirilond yet. Hirilond, btw, means "find haven" in Elvish.



Something would be wrong with the world if LOTR fans didn't show their love for each other! My dad had so many of Tolkien's books in his library, so I kind of grew up in that world, you could say. Literally my first order of business when I got married was to make my husband read the books so we could add that to our world together. He loved them so much that he added them to his curriculum and does a unit with his middle school students. We live in a high poverty area, a lot of hardship, in a culture far removed from Tolkien's world, but the kids relate and want more. It's one of the most amazing things I've encountered I think.


----------



## Nenya

Taking this to PM for the future, dear. We have strayed long enough from screenshots; I hope no one minds. LOTR fans won't, we can be sure of that! What you just shared is wonderful, thank you!


----------



## ravenblue

A couple of shots from my stroll around my town the other evening.


----------



## Sophie23




----------



## CaramelCookie

Bianca glitched on the beach ramp because I was going down at the same time as her and she wouldn't move. She stayed like this for half an hour until I pushed her from behind and after a glitchy bit she started moving again.


----------



## MapleSilver

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 216581
> 
> Bianca glitched on the beach ramp because I was going down at the same time as her and she wouldn't move. She stayed like this for half an hour until I pushed her from behind and after a glitchy bit she started moving again.



My villagers sometimes get stuck next to the pond behind my house. Occasionally I'll have one of them stand there literally all day until 6am.



Found this one of Sahara doing it, though I think it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Nicole.

The closet doors in Esther's room failed to close after her previously opening them. Some kind of glitch, perhaps?


----------



## vixenk99

This thread is what prompted me to join this site, it's great!  I have only recently started taking screenshots, and they're all of me and Vic sitting on benches together, lol.  He's the only villager I ever catch sitting on a bench, good thing he's my favourite


----------



## meggtheegg

So I recently moved Nate in after I visited MapleSilver's Nate a few days ago. I had him in a town a while ago while I was resetting to get a good town set-up and at least 1 dreamie in the 5 starters, and I didn't really like him (despite never talking to him or paying him much attention) when I had that town and instantly restarted it haha. 
But since I talked to him in MapleSilver's town and then had him move into my town I've fallen in love with him, and here are some of his antics 



Spoiler: click for cuteness










Spoiler: click for more cuteness


----------



## MapleSilver

meggtheegg said:


> So I recently moved Nate in after I visited MapleSilver's Nate a few days ago. I had him in a town a while ago while I was resetting to get a good town set-up and at least 1 dreamie in the 5 starters, and I didn't really like him (despite never talking to him or paying him much attention) when I had that town and instantly restarted it haha.
> But since I talked to him in MapleSilver's town and then had him move into my town I've fallen in love with him, and here are some of his antics
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click for cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216607
> View attachment 216608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click for more cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216609
> View attachment 216610



Here's my Nate talking about you.


----------



## meggtheegg

MapleSilver said:


> Here's my Nate talking about you.
> 
> View attachment 216611
> 
> View attachment 216612



Omg I'm dead he's such a cutie


----------



## AccfSally

*


This what happens when I'm bored.. (not all the time).​*


----------



## Nenya

Priceless! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I've never seen two villagers sit on my bench together before, I thought it was really cute.











Also Hans being a dork and Vladimir recognizing me from another town.


----------



## ravenblue

It's one of my favorites too


----------



## Nenya

I'd like to learn how to smirk! 

Also, I think I will give a villager "sniiiiff" and they can share it around.

PS I gave Charlise "sniiiff." It sounds cute when she says it. We'll see how popular it gets.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lucky cat ♫


----------



## meggtheegg

That's so cute!


----------



## ravenblue

Quiet evening in my town


----------



## dimicrow

*This happens all the time....

*


----------



## CaramelCookie

Trees so red, sky so blue ♪


----------



## Mareets

I have no screenshots to share since i restarted and have been doing nothing but trying to get the perfect map lmao, but I just wanted to say I love this thread so much I love seeing everyones cute little towns and villagers, it gives me so much inspiration and happiness


----------



## ravenblue

Relatable


----------



## USN Peter

King Beau I


----------



## simfan96




----------



## ravenblue

Can confirm


----------



## Mayor Kera

ravenblue said:


> Can confirm
> 
> View attachment 216737



My boyfriend makes hot coffee for himself and cold coffee for me. I can also confirm this.


----------



## ravenblue

Um...Mr. Nook... I think we might have a slight issue with the new basement...


----------



## MapleSilver

Wolfgang moving was definitely bittersweet. I've wanted him gone for a while, but he's been such a big part of my town. I know it's the right decision since I now have space for Sprocket, but it's a little sad to see him go.


----------



## Darby

At least you found him a new home (I did read that on the adoption thread right?). Poor Pudge is going to send me to therapy when I finally manage to budge him so I totally empathize with you though.


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> Um...Mr. Nook... I think we might have a slight issue with the new basement...
> 
> View attachment 216766



Oh, yeah, this is great! My eight-year-old grandson may copy this. I might, too! Thanks!


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> Oh, yeah, this is great! My eight-year-old grandson may copy this. I might, too! Thanks!



Ha! Please do!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Fancy meeting you here ♪


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gee,thanks.Only a real pal would give me a potentially radioactive mass of space rock.


Yay,a new lighthouse!If this lighthouse has a keeper,he's reeaaalllly small.



I remember that Nintendo was sending a lot of model homes to the HHA Showcase in the months that followed the release of New Leaf.This is Reggie Fils-Aim?'s ACNL house which,not surprisingly,has a bunch of Nintendo items in it.


----------



## MapleSilver

Midge ended up winning the fishing tourney. Glad she won instead of Goldie.


----------



## dimicrow

Convenient hiding spot. 


I forgot I gave Tangy the flea I caught off of Bluebear.


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## ravenblue




----------



## CaramelCookie

One day, two pictures! ♪


----------



## Nunnafinga

Umm....I'm not touching that but Leif said he'd give it a go with his hedge trimmer.


Hey,thanks Pudgy.Umm,not to sound like an ingrate but you only used that potty for decorative purposes,right?I mean...you didn't actually "train" with it,right?Right??His silence is deafening......


*Mayor*:Hiya,Timmy...er...Tommy,er....Young Nook.I see that you have a Merengue for sale.So how much?

*Tommy*(Timmy?):How much you got?

*Mayor*:Lessee...I have exactly 21,500.

*Tommy*:Sold!

*Mayor*:Say what!?!?People were paying 10 to 20 million bells for Merengue just a couple of years ago.What happened?

*Tommy*:Eh,ever since Nintendo came out with those infernal Amiibo cards,the bottom completely fell out of the popular villager market.Like they have something against the little people making a buck.Geez,I'm one of their Officially Licensed? characters and even I don't get a break!I just don't see anything wrong with selling popular villagers for prices that people are willing to pay.Some people are actually(gasp!)g-g-g-iving popular villagers away on the internet just because they have a card!Those cards are a nightmare for unscrupulous,money-grubbing types like myself(and the entire Nook clan).So whadda ya say?You want Merengue or not?

*Mayor*:Hmmmm...no thanks.Um,by the way....can I borrow your computer for a sec?

*Merengue*:I'm an adorable dessert rhino loved by millions,not just a commodity(sniff)!


----------



## InvaderMAK2016

View attachment 217077
Here's one of my rooms in acnl I have put together yesterday, after finally completing the astro set.


----------



## Lullaby

I got my second blue rose! They're spreading like weeds now I have two of them together.. took a few months I'm so happy! I can finish some landscaping projects now c:


----------



## ravenblue

Um...what...



My in-game basement inspired by my very favorite irl basement.


----------



## ravenblue

double post


----------



## USN Peter

Oh man, I love villager conversations...



ravenblue said:


> Um...what...
> 
> View attachment 217079



Haha, I have experienced same in the past too.


----------



## ravenblue

USNPete said:


> Haha, I have experienced same in the past too.
> 
> View attachment 217090



I wondered if she had some kind of localized ulterior motive. But now I see it's an entire globalized conspiracy, lol


----------



## QuinnSaturn

_finally_



a-



*i am astronomically pissed*


----------



## MapleSilver

zoe728 said:


> View attachment 217094
> 
> _finally_
> 
> View attachment 217095
> 
> a-
> 
> View attachment 217096
> 
> *i am astronomically pissed*



Sylvia said that exact same thing to me. The only work we have to do on our "friendship" is getting her as far away from me as physically possible.


----------



## hellFlower

oops...
back to good ol' mayor molly now though
not too fond of the oranges, but hey, let's try something different!

[SUB]my post makes its appearance 24 hours after i submitted it lol[/SUB]


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hangzhou's first anniversary ♫


----------



## Nunnafinga

hellFlower said:


> oops...
> back to good ol' mayor molly now though
> not too fond of the oranges, but hey, let's try something different!
> 
> [SUB]my post makes its appearance 24 hours after i submitted it lol[/SUB]




I had a similar froggy experience a while back.


----------



## ravenblue

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 217127
> I had a similar froggy experience a while back.



And sweet Poppy trying so hard to fit in XD


----------



## USN Peter

....and Whitney found me.


----------



## ravenblue

Paid a visit to Vesta and this happened:







There was no dialogue option on my part, and I didn't have an option to refuse the request. The petition (which required six signatures, not four, and was not actually gender-specific) just appeared in my pockets. I got her pic for the effort, but it sure was confusing for a bit trying to figure out what had just happened. The petition name was "Scamper to Victory" lol.


----------



## Loriii

No, no you're not going anywhere!






And their patented laziness strikes again


----------



## tiffanistarr

master.leor said:


> No, no you're not going anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their patented laziness strikes again



They are so lazy!! I love delivering presents to others when both parties involved are right there next to each other! Or I can remember a time Bones wanted to hang out and he asked me right in front of his house, then told me to lead the way cause he might get lost! Lol they are so lazy and great!


----------



## Loriii

tiffanistarr said:


> They are so lazy!! I love delivering presents to others when both parties involved are right there next to each other! Or I can remember a time Bones wanted to hang out and he asked me right in front of his house, then told me to lead the way cause he might get lost! Lol they are so lazy and great!



I've also tried giving presents before when they're literally next to each other but in this case, the gift always ends up in my pocket to be opened later then sell. I'm always cautious that they might ruin their houses XD That's hilarious haha Bones has been living up to his personality.


----------



## ravenblue

I just opened my mailbox to find this:


----------



## dimicrow

Chow... paws off my girl!


----------



## Nenya

Redmond's first Gracie challenge...modern theme. There are NO pants on the list of modern clothes.



She passed him with this hideous outfit. 



She "rewarded" him with this shirt.



I don't think so, Gracie. He likes his own shirt much better.


----------



## Valzed

It's the 1st Day of Summer! And it's my 1st Summer in my town! I decked my main room in my house out in Summer fun & I'm sporting some stylish Summer clothes. So how's Summer in beautiful Cutetown?



Wet...very wet... and gray. Woo hoo.


----------



## Nenya

Finally got the last of the six non-pine stump patterns, the Triforce, in Hirilond!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Kevin Bacon is going through some sort of jaunty,umbrella-twirling Rex Harrison phase.There are also rumors going around the town that he and Bertha are an "item" and all he had to say about that was:
_"I've grown accustomed to her face
She almost makes the day begin
I've grown accustomed to the tune
She whistles night and noon.................."_


Lolly sneakily prepares to "pants" the mayor while he's busy reading the bulletin board.


Uhhh....but aren't you "the frog"?Maybe you can just lock yourself out of your room so the aura won't get thrown off.


----------



## Nenya

I'm with you, O'Hare, and Elmo, too! Let's dance!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Using the lazy camper trick to get some profit ♪


----------



## Nenya

Well, sheesh, Caramel, what is the lazy camper trick?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nenya said:


> Well, sheesh, Caramel, what is the lazy camper trick?



You can learn more here: https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66641546
It's a bit of work, but it pays off


----------



## dizzy bone

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 217367
> 
> Using the lazy camper trick to get some profit ♪



I love exploiting the lazy campers for bells >: D I always have my museum stocked with shark and bugs in case they appear.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah!!!In your fish face,king salmon!It only took me five years to finally catch one and complete the fish encyclopedia in my first and oldest New Leaf town.I like to pace myself.


_Pssst....Gloria.Did you know that you have a purple blotch on your butt?_


So,Brewster...do you have a special,ummm....wide rimmed cup for my friend here?She has some big....uh,well...I guess it's kinda obvious.


----------



## dizzy bone

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 217382
> Yeah!!!In your fish face,king salmon!It only took me five years to finally catch one and complete the fish encyclopedia in my first and oldest New Leaf town.I like to pace myself.
> 
> View attachment 217383
> _Pssst....Gloria.Did you know that you have a purple blotch on your butt?_
> 
> View attachment 217384
> So,Brewster...do you have a special,ummm....wide rimmed cup for my friend here?She has some big....uh,well...I guess it's kinda obvious.



Omg gloria’s Little butt. She sat in those violets!


----------



## Lemonsky

Here's my smug face when I caught my first dorado. Then they just kept appearing and I caught 6 of them in the same day.



One day I visited Rosie out of the blue and she was just chilling on the sofa - I joined her!



Gladys had a pleasant time at my place a couple of days ago. And we both wore flower shirts!


----------



## Euphy

Super old screenshot, still my favourite for reasons unknown


----------



## AccfSally

*

It's Flora's 1st Anniversary today.
My other towns (except for Ume, which I just made and Moonview, who had it back in March) had their anniversaries last year.​*


----------



## UnwrittenTale

zoe728 said:


> View attachment 217094
> 
> _finally_
> 
> View attachment 217095
> 
> a-
> 
> View attachment 217096
> 
> *i am astronomically pissed*



If that happens, reset the game (providing you haven't done anything else yet) and speak to her again when she pings. There's a chance she will say she's moving for sure.


----------



## Valzed

I made my alt of my hubby a "Man Cave" in his basement. Hubby irl really liked it so I thought I'd share.



Spoiler: Hubby's Man Cave




This is the view when you come in the door.


View from the wall the TV is on. (Theater seats are green & gray for the Philadelphia Eagles.)


Movie time!


Hubby's 2 most favorite movies. Can you tell what movies they are?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Valzed said:


> I made my alt of my hubby a "Man Cave" in his basement. Hubby irl really liked it so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hubby's Man Cave
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217529
> This is the view when you come in the door.
> 
> View attachment 217530
> View from the wall the TV is on. (Theater seats are green & gray for the Philadelphia Eagles.)
> 
> View attachment 217531
> Movie time!
> 
> View attachment 217532
> Hubby's 2 most favorite movies. Can you tell what movies they are?



Nice man cave.I want to do something like that in my town.Those movies look like Twister and A Few Good Men...your husband has good taste.


----------



## Valzed

Nunnafinga said:


> Nice man cave.I want to do something like that in my town.Those movies look like Twister and A Few Good Men...your husband has good taste.



Thanks! Yes - they are Twister & A Few Good Men! I'm so glad you were able to tell what they are! I'll tell him you like his taste in movies.


----------



## dizzy bone

Showing off some slight changes I made to my mayor?s house! I made it more japanese-themed... inspired by my recent trip to Japan :?D Original house is still up on my recent dream update if anyone wants to see the before version (which I?m still quite attached to, so I don?t want to update just yet)! Her upstairs room is completely different. 

Jules? bonsai collection:


View of all the bonsai on the left side of the house:

My record listening corner :> 

Another bonsai in my mayor?s bedroom. I may have gone overboard with the bonsai.


Here?s another view of my mayor?s redecorated bedroom 


Bathroom!


----------



## AccfSally

*



Working on my bamboo forest town.
.. hope someday I get that bamboo tame.

It's a nightmare! I been digging up the shoots everyday. lol​*​


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 217699
> View attachment 217700
> 
> Working on my bamboo forest town.
> .. hope someday I get that bamboo tame.
> 
> It's a nightmare! I been digging up the shoots everyday. lol​*​



Bamboo forests look great but they are sooo annoying to maintain. Yours is looking so nice!


----------



## UnwrittenTale

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 217699
> View attachment 217700
> 
> Working on my bamboo forest town.
> .. hope someday I get that bamboo tame.
> 
> It's a nightmare! I been digging up the shoots everyday. lol​*​



Where did you find that QR, may I ask? :'o Lovely shots!


----------



## AccfSally

UnwrittenTale said:


> Where did you find that QR, may I ask? :'o Lovely shots!



Unfortunately I don't remember where they're from.
I just know I found it on Google images a while back. The pattern is called 'big stepping stone'


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bamboo can't spread if it's surrounded by patterns. Of course, the problem for you at that point is you'd have to find a nice looking grass pattern. Not sure if you want to do that or not.

Either way, it looks great.


----------



## CaramelCookie

The solemn ceremony in which a peach is offered as an offering~


----------



## Nunnafinga

You.....a droopy-eyed,freckled,buck-toothed teal hamster with a tuft of hot pink fluff for hair.....odd?I just don't see it.


Curly and Hugh were a a couple of sad swine after the mayor told them what the main ingredient in "Spam" was.


Yeah,Pete....sounds yummy........maybe I shouldn't talk to this guy anymore......


----------



## Loriii

Who would say no when you make that kind of face? 





Hate it when I have to put my suit on because they like to hide on the private beach. 





Ahh the hydrangeas are in bloom again (definitely, my most favorite out of all the bushes)


----------



## dimicrow

Well, Mr. Nook.. If you say so! Pocket change indeed! seriously though, I don't know why or how this happened!!


----------



## AccfSally

*


Been adding some purple, pink and a bit of blue flowers in the mix.



It's Sally's birthday today.



I love catching these things for some reason.​*​


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Tommy is judging you.


----------



## AccfSally

*

It was a Stormy day.




I really love how the frogs are walking around like it's just another day.
Prince and Camofrog are my only frog villagers. 



Added a new PWP.​*​


----------



## Underneath The Stars

This happened after I denied selling him my fossil. He was offering his poem first, then a furniture. Naturally, I said no because he will remove his sloppy table.


I'm actually sad now too & questioning my choices in life & why am I picky with what they put in their house

I actually exited my game and didn't save
I already made him upset earlier from accidentally pushing him WHYYYY he's so smol :'(



I know my hair looks mismatch just did this for meow pts, back to white it is.


----------



## HappyTails

I will be posting pictures again, since I started my new town of Elkwood.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I love that face Greta makes.​*​


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I just got Scoot and I already love him.


----------



## Hectical

I found a bunch of old acnl screenshots on my sd card that were really funny so I'll just post em here


Shes just...watering a shirt...I guess


This is obviously an undertale reference for some reason, I was in an undertale phase


_Oh no_


Oh yeah...just uhhh two Kevins, extremely normal I swear


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So Scoot asked me what I'd do with a million Bells, and I'd say that I'd repay my loans to Tom Nook. And now...

I think he's trying to hit on me. Scoot, you literally just moved in. I'm flattered, but tone it down a few notches for now.


"Jungle adventures"


----------



## Nunnafinga

When it happens for real.................


Pietro finally achieves self acceptance.


Geez,I hate when it rains a lot in my town.....it makes all the frogs come out.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Seen the Tarantula for the first time in Ume.. during the Summer Solstice.​*​


----------



## CaramelCookie

I was visited by HappyTails ♪


----------



## Euphy

yeah no ****


----------



## Valzed

No pesky birds will get near my rice racks with Scarecrow Sam on the job!


----------



## Nunnafinga

A Few from the Archives
--------------------------


This is from my unforgettable(and somewhat disturbing)visit to Marshal Town.If you've ever wondered where all the Marshals in the game come from,it's probably here in this Marshal incubating chamber.


The rare purple sunrise.


I had a pair of power walking chickens in one of my old towns.


_"Dearly beloved,we are gathered here......."_


----------



## HappyTails

Okay as promised the first pictures of my adventures in Elkwood. 


Wow, you are very observant there Chester. of course I have nothing in here since I _just moved in!_



Somehow I got a hybrid without even trying. -_-



I love Merengue's house. It's very sweet. haha jokes



And I visited Nopa in Sundance.


----------



## HappyTails

Look at that gyroid. Staring creepily at me from across the river as I struggle to get free of a pit fall that HE probably planted there.


----------



## AccfSally

*So, Rocket decided to move into my newest town...the only time I don't plot reset!



....



Thank goodness for the amiibo update!









Good riddance! Next time I'm going to plot reset!​*​


----------



## dimicrow

Two bros, chilling under a rainbow, zero feet apart cause they ARE gay


----------



## CaramelCookie

I did it guys!! I never thought this day would come!! ;v;


----------



## Nunnafinga

Five years in.......




Mayor Foop has been wearing the same beret for five years.It's funny but Catlips doesn't look all that different now than it did five years ago....except for the arsenal of pitfall seeds.Bree has been there since the beginning and so has Gaston.He couldn't attend the ceremony because it fell on the same day he gets his mustache waxed so his daughter Mira attended in his place.


----------



## AccfSally

*

It's now July and the cicadas are already getting on my nerves.
This is the only area in town that doesn't have bamboo growing at.​*​


----------



## Lemonsky

Oh, what a pleasant summer day! ...Wait, what's going on here?



Kabuki, _clothes!_ Where are they?



Miranda gave Kabuki one of the pro designs I've made and unfortunately it happens to be mostly white in color - she does seem oddly content with this.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

boy, Static moves quick!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah....sometimes it's better to not know what kinds of conversations my villagers are having.


The anteaters stopped by to give the mayor her monthly delousing.


Octavian introduced the mayor to his newborn son,Augustus.Hopefully,Augustus won't wind up in a salad at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Been putting flowers around town lately.
Also it's been raining in town all day.

why does the picture look so tiny..​*​


----------



## HappyTails

Why does this game insist on spawning pitfalls right where gyroids happen to be?



Took me about 45 minutes to catch this thing



And the second I set foot back on land did THIS happen




LOL he wanted to trade a rare fish for a common writing chair, which ironically showed up in Nookling Junction the next day. I told him no, of course.

And then this happened.
Them scorpions are fast.....



And I love how Rodney just stands there in shock instead of coming over to see if I was okay. I was just stung by a damn scorpion, dawg. HELP ME!!


----------



## CaramelCookie

The Poncho x Chrissy ship has sunk.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I had no idea that my town has existed for one year (and six days). So it came as a complete surprise when I saw Isabelle at my doorstep.
Sorry for the crappy photos, had to take them on my phone since my PC doesn't support SD cards.


Spoiler


----------



## BetaChorale

Uuuuhhh what??? I've been spending a time on the North American Island, and like every other time I do (multiple times a day), I end up on this hacked one! Look at those gift shop items! That brown one is BEANS. 

The prices from left to right were 190, 16, 20, & 240!

You also could fit two people per stump???






Look closely, you can see the second head poking out the top and the weird limbs- one person is holding beans.


So far I've not seen any _person_ who is hacking, it's always like that when i arrive, usually with someone saying they just left or they also arrived with the island like that.

Just thought I'd share. Now here's Klaus being weird again:


----------



## Shellzilla_515

BetaChorale said:


> Uuuuhhh what??? I've been spending a time on the North American Island, and like every other time I do (multiple times a day), I end up on this hacked one! Look at those gift shop items! That brown one is BEANS.
> 
> The prices from left to right were 190, 16, 20, & 240!
> 
> You also could fit two people per stump???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look closely, you can see the second head poking out the top and the weird limbs- one person is holding beans.
> 
> 
> So far I've not seen any _person_ who is hacking, it's always like that when i arrive, usually with someone saying they just left or they also arrived with the island like that.
> 
> Just thought I'd share. Now here's Klaus being weird again:



*First image:* I'd buy that villager statue! But since it's hacked in there, I'm a little skeptical about it. It's my loss then lol.

*Second image:* They've officialy defied physics. Or whatever it is.

*Third image:* Putting "my butt" in other things never gets old. XD


----------



## moonchu

i wanted to re-align the trees behind felyne's house, so i axed two trees and they both created the same symbol stump  part of me thinks i have to keep these around but i dunno.


----------



## HappyTails

Im finally starting to get more serious about landscaping. Im mainly planting these bushes because I need them to grow so I can get a snail. I'm not entirely sure yet if I want the to be permanent or not. I will have to see how they look once they grow



I also started placing paths down in front of my house. I actually like how random these are. In the game it looks a little silly since this is just in front of my house, but I think once I have these paths placed like this all over Elkwood, paired with the flowers bushes and trees, it will actually look pretty cool and unique.





And once again, Saharah ruined my interior decorating with her horrible since of style.
It's supposed to be garden themed house, not a Mini Mart. *sighs*


----------



## moonchu

HappyTails said:


> Im finally starting to get more serious about landscaping. Im mainly planting these bushes because I need them to grow so I can get a snail. I'm not entirely sure yet if I want the to be permanent or not. I will have to see how they look once they grow
> 
> View attachment 218464
> 
> I also started placing paths down in front of my house. I actually like how random these are. In the game it looks a little silly since this is just in front of my house, but I think once I have these paths placed like this all over Elkwood, paired with the flowers bushes and trees, it will actually look pretty cool and unique.
> 
> View attachment 218465
> 
> View attachment 218467
> 
> And once again, Saharah ruined my interior decorating with her horrible since of style.
> It's supposed to be garden themed house, not a Mini Mart. *sighs*
> 
> View attachment 218466



HAHAH dude saharah always redecorates my house real lame. glad i'm not alone in this sentiment.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

BetaChorale said:


> Uuuuhhh what??? I've been spending a time on the North American Island, and like every other time I do (multiple times a day), I end up on this hacked one! Look at those gift shop items! That brown one is BEANS.
> 
> The prices from left to right were 190, 16, 20, & 240!



LMAOOO What? The other day, I ended up with EXACTLY this one too and each time I return (I was waiting for the whirlpool bath) it's still this island that I end up on. This is crazy. It's hacked? You mean the abd that I bought was not actually something you can get from the island? How can Nintendo let this happen. Wut?


----------



## CaramelCookie

It's the first time I get to take a screenshot of them together ♪


----------



## Loubelle

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 218319
> Octavian introduced the mayor to his newborn son,Augustus.Hopefully,Augustus won't wind up in a salad at a Chinese restaurant.


This made me laugh xD


----------



## Nunnafinga

If you remember this ad slogan then you're probably a geezer.


Animal Crossing is a funny game.There's mismatched clothing,funny hats,strange weather,pink river water and a nearsighted monkey with collagen injected lips.


_"And they called it ducky love
Just because we're waterfowl
Tell them all
Oh please tell them it isn't fair
That ducks don't actually have lips"_

My apologies to Paul Anka.


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, I changed my pathes again. 



I'll stick with the patterned path like this. It's less patterns taking up room on my saved QR section, it goes well with the zen garden theme I'm going for in Elkwood and it looks nice. That random pattern was nice but I wasn't feeling it after logging onto the game the last few days. It didn't fit my vision of this town. You know what they say "When in doubt..." and I was in doubt. I'm also glad I figured it out and changed it before I got too into the landscaping and path laying 

Oh and I was using a QR I had used in Ossipri. i don't want to make an Ossipri lookalike.


----------



## HappyTails

This rock was trying to get in the way of my landscaping. Haha not today, rock.



I wrote more about this on my blog.


Ohand this is how the ground around my town tree is turning out. I might add some water QRs around there too to make it look a bit more like a creek or spring around my tree. I seen pictures of people doing that and I liked that idea.  




Im doing a lot of landscaping so you are going to see a lot of landscaping pictures from me.


----------



## Nenya

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 218494
> 
> If you remember this ad slogan then you're probably a geezer.
> 
> I confess I remember it, Qantas Airlines in Australia, and to being an old person.  There were a bunch of commercials from 1961 on, it looks like. It's cute, here is a link to one of them: https://www.google.de/search?q=I+hate+qantas
> 
> What's really funny is an Animal Crossing villager saying something about it. Maybe that was Melba on the commercial and she retired to ACNL...


----------



## Nicole.

HappyTails said:


> This rock was trying to get in the way of my landscaping. Haha not today, rock.
> 
> View attachment 218509
> 
> I wrote more about this on my blog.
> 
> 
> Ohand this is how the ground around my town tree is turning out. I might add some water QRs around there too to make it look a bit more like a creek or spring around my tree. I seen pictures of people doing that and I liked that idea.
> 
> View attachment 218510
> 
> 
> Im doing a lot of landscaping so you are going to see a lot of landscaping pictures from me.



I think rocks can actually turn out rather visually pleasing, and in your case, it does. It sort of blends in with the shade of the path


----------



## Berrymia

I didn?t knew villagers would interact with their furniture. LOOK AT HER SITTING THERE ALL CUTESY ON HER CHAIR!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh...I suppose everybody has their own method to make things,er...pass a little easier.You would think that with all the fruit the villagers eat they wouldn't have to...struggle.Shoom!



Yep,nothin' gets past my buddy Rex.


Why,Lolly you saucy tart!


----------



## Berrymia

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 218602
> Uh...I suppose everybody has their own method to make things,er...pass a little easier.You would think that with all the fruit the villagers eat they wouldn't have to...struggle.Shoom!
> 
> View attachment 218599
> View attachment 218600
> Yep,nothin' gets past my buddy Rex.
> 
> View attachment 218603
> Why,Lolly you saucy tart!



HAHAHA that Henry pic is hilarious! I’ve never seen villagers sit in stuff in their house! I just saw Molly sitting on her chair.
Would be cool if they’d sleep in beds/ sofas too!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Berrymia said:


> HAHAHA that Henry pic is hilarious! I?ve never seen villagers sit in stuff in their house! I just saw Molly sitting on her chair.
> Would be cool if they?d sleep in beds/ sofas too!



Yeah,I was getting ready to give Henry to someone on the Trading Board this morning.I walked in and there he was,sitting on the throne.They can sit on sofas and indoor benches too.I might have a screenshot with that...


----------



## sigh

a screenshot from the town i erased, rip Kanto


----------



## CaramelCookie

Finished Dopa's pastry shop's main room! ♪


----------



## Twikster

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 218607
> 
> Finished Dopa's pastry shop's main room! ♪



Wow, that’s really pretty!!


----------



## Nicole.

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 218607
> 
> Finished Dopa's pastry shop's main room! ♪



So cutely adorable! I want to visit


----------



## Valzed

I finished the Blue Moon Bathroom in my Mayor's house & had to share! Sorry to be excited about a bathroom but I love it! This all started because of the Full Moon Vanity. I fell in love with that piece and built around it.


The full moon in the frame is actually one of the full moons from my town. I had taken a pic of it a little bit ago.


Since you enter the room from the left this is the view you'll normally see.


This would be the view from the doorway.

I created the both tile wall & full moon "painting" myself. 

I had a lot of help from kind members on here as well! Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here are some directions:Turn around and when the doorknob hits your face,you're home.


Naw,I'm more of a skirt and blouse sorta guy.


I'm honored,Benedicto but aren't you still kinda using it?Besides,what am I gonna do with a pile of chicken bones?


----------



## Valzed

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 218774
> Here are some directions:Turn around and when the doorknob hits your face,you're home.
> 
> View attachment 218775
> Naw,I'm more of a skirt and blouse sorta guy.
> 
> View attachment 218776
> I'm honored,Benedicto but aren't you still kinda using it?Besides,what am I gonna do with a pile of chicken bones?



OMGosh, these shots & your comments made me laugh so hard! My hubby looked at me like I was losing it. Too funny!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 218774
> Here are some directions:Turn around and when the doorknob hits your face,you're home.
> 
> View attachment 218775
> Naw,I'm more of a skirt and blouse sorta guy.
> 
> View attachment 218776
> I'm honored,Benedicto but aren't you still kinda using it?Besides,what am I gonna do with a pile of chicken bones?



And this is why we love the magic of Animal Crossing.


----------



## LunaRover

I do believe he's looking for the sea bass farm I released earlier o:


----------



## moonchu

LunaRover said:


> I do believe he's looking for the sea bass farm I released earlier o:



LMAOO he looks _so_ focused.


----------



## Lemonsky

Tangy's been in my town for just a couple of days and she's already dreaming about me. Cute!



Me and her are also up to something sneaky, her expression tells it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Lemonsky said:


> Tangy's been in my town for just a couple of days and she's already dreaming about me. Cute!
> 
> View attachment 218920
> 
> Me and her are also up to something sneaky, her expression tells it.
> 
> View attachment 218921



Oh Tangy, you sneaky little orange/tangerine.


----------



## moonchu

decided to make some cute fits for the townsfolk because i'm really tired of them all being in my moon outfit.
one of them is inspired by a sparkle outfit i saw on pinterest, just my lazy version.


----------



## moonchu

ack it posted twice for some reason.


----------



## USN Peter

A random camper came to my town...








Wow, that is a tall order sir. 
Oh well. =P











*The answer is... PINK SLIP!!!*


Awesome.









P.S. The real answer was a chocolate btw. XD


----------



## dimicrow

I thought I could get away without plot resetting and just using paths. NOPE, right on top of the paths. Dang it, Papi!


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Summer evenings:





Dora, the modern painter:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

He's jealous. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



dimicrow said:


> View attachment 219073
> 
> I thought I could get away without plot resetting and just using paths. NOPE, right on top of the paths. Dang it, Papi!



Dang, that just sucks. This is why I'm not using paths for my town, cause I know all of my villagers will move on top of them and I'll get mad and throw my 3DS into a river. XD


----------



## Valzed

In the wee hours of this morning I finally achieved sweet, sweet *VICTORY!!*


I was so excited I ran to my home and did a Victory Dance!


After giving the tarantula to Blathers, I danced in the Museum for a few moments and then went to gloat...


Gotcha both, you poisonous pains in the posterior! *VICTORY!*​


----------



## HappyTails

I might share a few pictures of my landscaping. I am very proud of how its turning out and I shouldn't hide it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I caved, two pictures of places in my town Im very proud of and couldn't resist sharing.

In front of my house. This spot is very special to me, mainly because of those hybrids that I actually managed to breed on my own something I never really attempted to do before, at least not on purpose.



In front of my Re Tail 


Only two pictures Im sharing until my town is ready to be shown fully.


----------



## Valzed

HappyTails said:


> I might share a few pictures of my landscaping. I am very proud of how its turning out and I shouldn't hide it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay, I caved, two pictures of places in my town Im very proud of and couldn't resist sharing.
> 
> In front of my house
> View attachment 219113
> 
> 
> In front of my Re Tail
> View attachment 219114



Your landscaping looks lovely! I love your use of different colors and flowers & your paths!


----------



## HappyTails

Valzed said:


> Your landscaping looks lovely! I love your use of different colors and flowers & your paths!



Thank you.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Those smugs and lazies really seem to get along.Pietro is wearing Drake's original shirt as his scarf and I think he's saying "mallard" as well.These guys might have a long bromance like Marshal and Filbert from my other town(I refer to them as "Marbert").What should I call these guys?Piedrake?Drietro?


Ok,here's the plan:Lyman and I will bag her with our nets,then you guys come in and douse her with your watering cans....you know how much cats hate water, and then......OOops!Shhh....shhh....here she comes!Oh,Merry.....how's it going?


Mayor:Uh...nice weather we're having,eh?

Elise:I guess......

Mayor:So what are you into?I like fishing,long walks on the beach,light jazz and the works of Herman Melville.How 'bout you?

Elise:Oh,I don't know.....I like picking fleas and ticks off of other monkeys,peeling bananas with my feet,flinging my own feces at people and making loud,ear piercing screeches as I swing through trees.

Mayor:Oh,I see.........and I'm secretly turned on........


----------



## AccfSally

*

I didn't know trees could grow this close to a house..



Working on a new area in town.​*​


----------



## Tri

I think I've finalized all my mayor's rooms!


Spoiler




The fancy main room and office. Music is KK Lullaby but it changes.

My bedroom uses the rest of the Rococo set and has the pictures of my best friends : )
The zodiac rabbit is next to my bed because he resembles my first pet. No music.

Mermaid bathroom. The broken post was a recent replacement for palm tree lamp to unify its secondary old sculpture theme (I was thinking it would look like Atlantis lol). No music.

I don't even care that most of the kitchen is inaccesible, this is the proper use of giant items. (I'm sad that the Yellow Submarine got phased out of my garden room and couldn't fit in bathroom). Music is Neapolitan.

Almost everything in this garden is from nanpan!! All twelve new years animals are in the house but not all in this room. Evening cicada noises.

Music would be this but we have to settle for KK Ska. This one was finalized years ago and the theme was monster pajama party on Halloween (though Link indicates there was at least one guy in costume...). It's too adorable to take down out of season. All I did after update was throw some custom designs on the wall as costumes.


----------



## Nicole.

The kitchen is heading towards completion stage, however I do have more ideas in mind. I preferably want a fun-filled packed room, there is one corner that still appears too bare and open. I've started piling it with trash bags and a trash bin to approach a more realistic kitchen environment. 





Nicole's textile room was moved entirely to the main room, everything was rearranged with the addition of some new furniture in hopes of filling as much space as possible. 



Another update to the town is the change to the path, I remembering having this on the City Folk game and loving it. White can go with any colour of flower!​


----------



## HappyTails

I said I wasnt going to post anymore pictures but screw it. I like posting pictures of my game and playing in private is boring since I dicovered this site. And I keep coming on here talking about my game so I basically stopped playing in private a week ago lol

Anyways, I took a few pictures of my game play the last two weeks that I will share now. 

I started Zenwood on July 20th 2018. I thought of the name Zenwood because my town was supposed to be a zen forest theme but its turning more into a colorful flowery garden town, which is also good



And as I usually do, I took a group photo of my starters
(from left to right) Jeremiah, Twiggy, Jitters, Mallary and Margie. Jitters is my favorite villager as I like his coloring and overall design and hes the only one of my starters whose house was in a good location


I bred these orange tulips myself. *is proud*



It was thunderstorming in Zenwood a few days ago so I got a coaloath a blah blah after an hour of fishing and being overun with Sea Bass and Napoleon fish.




And I found Phineas suspiciously lurking outside my house when I came home from shopping one afternoon.



And Mallay plotting something as I found her lurking behind the hibiscus bushes on two separate occasions.




And I inadvertantly hurt Jitters feelings earlier this evening when I couldnt decide between who was stronger, him or Deirdre in regards to arm wrestling. 



Yeah, so as I said, I will be posting pictures again. its no fun to be working this hard on a town when no one sees it. However like with Ossipri before it, it will be a while before Zenwood will be worthy of a dream address.


----------



## USN Peter

Wooah..


Ha. But still, that was random.


----------



## stiney

HappyTails said:


> snip



I love the screenshots of Mallary hiding! She does look like she's up to no good. I often find Wart, Jr. and Jambette "hiding" in a tulip, but they're both so smiley (even if Wart, Jr. is a cranky villager) that their heads popping out the top looks cute instead of devious.


----------



## Lemonsky

_Your what, Kidd?_



Gladys praised my bug catching skills and I was real pleased with myself. We were also wearing the same shirt.


----------



## ccee633

Goldie and I hangin' out from last week!


----------



## Valzed

I knew I had become Mayor Val in August of last year but I forgot to check the exact day. Today is Cutetown's 1 Year Towniversary!


What a ride indeed, Isabelle!


My town tree's all grown up...


I love my Sapling Tree Clock gift!


----------



## Tri

Uh, this happened this morning...Scoot could switch out his tools but not apparently move. (and since it's there, what do you think of my wooden fishing sign?)

Last night. The Summer night sky is lovely.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Tri said:


> View attachment 219342
> Uh, this happened this morning...Scoot could switch out his tools but not apparently move. (and since it's there, what do you think of my wooden fishing sign?)



Apparently, animals can teleport in this game! Or fly in this case (since Scoot is a duck).


----------



## CaramelCookie

How sleepy do you have to be to sleep on a palm tree stump under the scorching heat of 12 pm? Angus, are you okay?


----------



## spunkycrossing

I just spent the past few weeks browsing every SINGLE post on this thread. I loved seeing all the photos! Anyways...heres a couple of my town Mochi.



I have a DA too, if you're interested! 5E00-00F6-9482


I hope this worked...

- - - Post Merge - - -

One more photo for good measure, mostly because the ones i posted look a little odd, not sure why, but its ok!

Taken when Mayor Spunky had a WICKED tan. Shes so cute.


----------



## HappyTails

I completed my museum renovation today. I already have 3 exhibits planned for my rooms: Mario Land (Mario themed items which I get from the fortune cookies and mannequins dressed like Mario and Luigi), Around the World (Items I get from Gulliver) and Random Rares (which is just what it says on the tin: rare, unorderable items)




LOL this is ironic since her house is where I want to put the police station. XD




Hes moving out, but Im glad he suggested this before scooting out of town because I want to put this PwP in my camping area




Yes, Deirdre, I see you and Walt back there. What are you doing behind those trees? Notice Walt is sneaking way as Deirdre stares at me, guiltily. 



- - - Post Merge - - -



stiney said:


> I love the screenshots of Mallary hiding! She does look like she's up to no good. I often find Wart, Jr. and Jambette "hiding" in a tulip, but they're both so smiley (even if Wart, Jr. is a cranky villager) that their heads popping out the top looks cute instead of devious.



LOL yeah shes pretty sneaky lol. I often find when I put bushes in my town, my villagers have a habit of walking behind them or standing behind them.


----------



## spunkycrossing

I miss fishing with this wee babe, he went to a good home at my friends town though, so all is well.


----------



## HappyTails

So I wrote this letter to Twiggy because I suspect she has a little crush on fellow bird villager, Jitters



And Walt and I, chilling in the little garden area near my house.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,your house interior looks like something M.C. Escher would do if he was on acid and you're excited about a plain wooden stool?


You _might _want it?Ok,what if I threw in a bag of peanuts and a used _Dumbo_ dvd?Sold!



Uh...well,you see we have these things called "genitals"..........


----------



## spunkycrossing

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 219437
> Geez,your house interior looks like something M.C. Escher would do if he was on acid and you're excited about a plain wooden stool?
> 
> View attachment 219438
> You _might _want it?Ok,what if I threw in a bag of peanuts and a used _Dumbo_ dvd?Sold!
> 
> View attachment 219439
> View attachment 219440
> Uh...well,you see we have these things called "genitals"..........



nunna your posts were my absolute favorites when i went through this whole thread, just thought you should know.


----------



## Nunnafinga

spunkycrossing said:


> nunna your posts were my absolute favorites when i went through this whole thread, just thought you should know.



Thanks!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 219437
> Geez,your house interior looks like something M.C. Escher would do if he was on acid and you're excited about a plain wooden stool?
> 
> View attachment 219438
> You _might _want it?Ok,what if I threw in a bag of peanuts and a used _Dumbo_ dvd?Sold!
> 
> View attachment 219439
> View attachment 219440
> Uh...well,you see we have these things called "genitals"..........



Why do you have to make these pictures more humorous than they need to be? I'm running out of oxygen due to excessive laughing. XD


----------



## HappyTails

I wanted to share a design I made yesterday. Its called Ladybug Dress and Hat. Yeah original huh lol. 





Im also going to make a male version consisting of a knit cap and shirt in blue and black


----------



## HappyTails

Okay, here is the male version of the ladybug outfit. I wish it was possible to make pants in this game. Oh well





I decided to do the horned cap instead of the knit cap. The female version is going to have the knit cap.


----------



## Nicole.

*A friendly gathering*




Yesterday, a rainbow crept it's way through town. I hadn't seen one of these in a while, so it was worth capturing. 



It's not often that I do this, but I spent half a day on the online island and met quite a few people. Those faces get me every time, lol!





We recreated some sort of human centipede.​


----------



## Valzed

Been doing more redecorating in my mayor's house. Actually the 1st room's been doing for a while but I forgot to post pics. I just finished the 2nd, Zen, room this week.


I love the moon irl so I figured Mayor Val does too. I made her her own little observatory.


I had to take a side view because the Large Bookshelf blocked half the room.


I figured my mayor could use a place to really relax after a hard day of running errands for villagers & building PWPs so I made her a Zen room.


A peek behind the screens....


----------



## AccfSally

*

I took this picture by mistake..​*​


----------



## Valzed

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 219518
> 
> I took this picture by mistake..​*​



That's a great pic! A happy accident so to speak.


----------



## Valzed

Double post.


----------



## HappyTails

My villagers are crazy....






And Avery, oh boy, Avery..





*crickets followed by 5 minutes of awkward silence*



Yeah, dont quit your day job, Avery, even Katie didnt find that funny....


And once again, I get caught in the middle of a weird dicussion







And then when I said I have heard of it, this happened...



Oh come on, everytime I get dragged into these arguments, I always feel bad for picking sides. 



And I attempted arson, didnt work.


----------



## Arjh

Now that I'm back I would like to post some screenshots but now that Miiverse is long gone not sure of the best way to load my pictures, was so easy uploading pics to Miiverse then taking a screenshot on my phone then uploading it here.
How do you all do it? Any suggestions on how I should now post them?


----------



## HappyTails

Arjh said:


> Now that I'm back I would like to post some screenshots but now that Miiverse is long gone not sure of the best way to load my pictures, was so easy uploading pics to Miiverse then taking a screenshot on my phone then uploading it here.
> How do you all do it? Any suggestions on how I should now post them?



I use Twitter. I have a secondary Twitter account just for uploading pictures of my Animal Crossing game. 

And welcome back.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Arjh said:


> Now that I'm back I would like to post some screenshots but now that Miiverse is long gone not sure of the best way to load my pictures, was so easy uploading pics to Miiverse then taking a screenshot on my phone then uploading it here.
> How do you all do it? Any suggestions on how I should now post them?



I use Imgur to upload screenshots.I posted how on a previous thread:

I use Imgur to upload screenshots.Here's the web address: https://imgur.webrender.net
Enter the web address on your 3DS/2DS browser then click "anonymous upload".On the next screen click "select image".All of the screenshots loaded on to your 3DS/2DS should appear.Click the screenshot you want to upload and its thumbnail should appear next to the select image icon.Click "upload image" and the web address for your screenshot should appear.Go to your screenshot's address and there you can upload it on to your computer.It takes a few minutes to go through all the steps but if you have the New 3DS or 2DS it's a lot faster.I've been using Imgur for the past few years and it's been pretty reliable but the site has crashed a few times(they've always fixed it,though).I like that I don't have to create an account or enter any passwords and I don't have to remove the SD card from my DS.I'm not sure if it will work on a smartphone(I don't have one so I've never tried).


----------



## CaramelCookie

Butch told me the bus doesn't actually stop here!?


----------



## HappyTails

What are you, 5? Fine next time you ping me, I'm running away from you. See I can act like a child too. 




He's mad because I was pushing him because he was in the way.


----------



## spunkycrossing

*Mochi*


Mochi is coming along very well...

- - - Post Merge - - -


These clouds!!!


----------



## USN Peter

How old is he...?


----------



## spunkycrossing

Mayor Spunky may love Sushi more than I do...


----------



## Iced_Holly

Why yes Bam. Pashmina and I are planning something together. The question is, why are _you_ near her house? Eh?










They're like cats and dogs you say? Huh.... I wonder why that is. >=3







I thought this was pretty cute, but I was also saddened by this reminding me that Bea wasn't in Wild World...






Yeah, I don't think most would want to deal with a ferocious tiger such as yourself, Tybalt. I think Mistwood's in good hands, er, paws? with you on patrol.






That... that is indeed true, Bam.










So, Cherry and Pashmina are super BFFs in Mistwood. And pretty much _everyone_ knows it. It's really sweet how close they seem to be - they're like sisters in a way. 







So, I'm just listening in on a... very interesting conversation between Bam and Marshal when a freaking Petaltail Dragonfly of all things just randomly starts buzzing around! Unfortunately, I forgot to take a picture, but I did end up tracking it down and catching it. And this was my second one in a town that I hadn't even had for a week at that point!







I see I caught the tail end of another cat and dog fight....


----------



## Arjh

HappyTails said:


> I use Twitter. I have a secondary Twitter account just for uploading pictures of my Animal Crossing game.
> 
> And welcome back.



Thanks for your help

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> I use Imgur to upload screenshots.I posted how on a previous thread:
> 
> I use Imgur to upload screenshots.Here's the web address: https://imgur.webrender.net
> Enter the web address on your 3DS/2DS browser then click "anonymous upload".On the next screen click "select image".All of the screenshots loaded on to your 3DS/2DS should appear.Click the screenshot you want to upload and its thumbnail should appear next to the select image icon.Click "upload image" and the web address for your screenshot should appear.Go to your screenshot's address and there you can upload it on to your computer.It takes a few minutes to go through all the steps but if you have the New 3DS or 2DS it's a lot faster.I've been using Imgur for the past few years and it's been pretty reliable but the site has crashed a few times(they've always fixed it,though).I like that I don't have to create an account or enter any passwords and I don't have to remove the SD card from my DS.I'm not sure if it will work on a smartphone(I don't have one so I've never tried).



Thanks I'll have to try this when I've some free time.


----------



## Berrymia

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask a question regarding screenshots...I'll ask anyway: is it true that posting /uploading screenshots/ Images costs TBTs?
Thank you for answering! :>


----------



## Nicole.

Berrymia said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask a question regarding screenshots...I'll ask anyway: is it true that posting /uploading screenshots/ Images costs TBTs?
> Thank you for answering! :>



I don't think I've ever thought of that, I wouldn't imagine so either. I'd be surprised if it is true!


----------



## Berrymia

Nicole. said:


> I don't think I've ever thought of that, I wouldn't imagine so either. I'd be surprised if it is true!



i think it happened to me once (my TBT history said that I spent bells for uploading something) and it happenend to a friend of mine too :x maybe someone can explain? ._.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Berrymia said:


> i think it happened to me once (my TBT history said that I spent bells for uploading something) and it happenend to a friend of mine too :x maybe someone can explain? ._.



Yeah,it costs 2 bells per image upload.You get charged even if you change your mind and don't actually post your screenshot.I think editing a post also costs a couple of bells.I don't think you get charged if you post an image from a URL but I'm not sure of that.


That's two bells right there.


----------



## Berrymia

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,it costs 2 bells per image upload.You get charged even if you change your mind and don't actually post your screenshot.I think editing a post also costs a couple of bells.I don't think you get charged if you post an image from a URL but I'm not sure of that.
> 
> View attachment 219640
> That's two bells right there.



Thank you so much for clarifying! It’s good to know!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey 4.0 has officially been granted the honor and privilege of using the highly coveted catchphrase of "buttquack".The honor has been passed down from the long line of Joeys that came before him.May he wield it in good health and not skip town without pinging.


I rarely go to Club LOL but it was late and I was bored.What's the first thing I see?Jambette shaking her booty.I may never return.


What?It's not like you have a sexy underwear drawer or anything.All I saw were some 8x10 glossies of Foghorn Leghorn and a beak sharpener.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Francine might need glasses...


----------



## chesty

Some of my villagers dancing and singing near the new bridge, they seemed to be too happy about that


----------



## USN Peter

Rabbit season is here. Merengue was kind enough to help.
However, as you can tell from Chrissy's face, she just knocked both of us out right away...


----------



## Euphy

Passive aggressive villagers ep 67369


----------



## spunkycrossing

*A very nice evening in my WIP Village of Onett*


----------



## LadyDestani

No, Hamphrey. You can dress as a pretty princess for all I care. No need to fight about it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bug-Off Aug.18
-----------------


Eloise's extremely large head gives her a bit of a balance problem when pursuing bugs.She almost fell off the cliff trying to catch this grasshopper.


Flurry stalking a cicada.She can barely see above the flowers.


Gratuitous cute screenshot of a bug-hunting Flurry.


Yeah,I won.I had a horned hercules worth 131 points stashed away from my last trip to the island.Just don't tell the elephants I cheated a bit.....I'd like to avoid a stampede.


----------



## Marte

YOU GOT THOSE FANCY CLOUDS!! I have never seen them in my town before!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Marte said:


> YOU GOT THOSE FANCY CLOUDS!! I have never seen them in my town before!




Yeah,according to the AC Wiki,these are cumulonimbus clouds and they appear only in August between 9 AM and 3 PM.I didn't know they can only be seen in August.If you play during those hours you'll probably get some in your town.


----------



## Lemonsky

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,according to the AC Wiki,these are cumulonimbus clouds and they appear only in August between 9 AM and 3 PM.I didn't know they can only be seen in August.If you play during those hours you'll probably get some in your town.


I recently caught a glimpse of these clouds too but they weren't quite in view anymore so maybe they were already disappearing. It was such an odd sight since I had never seen them before! The middle cloud, while it's completely visible, also quite reminds me of the alligator villagers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Lemonsky said:


> I recently caught a glimpse of these clouds too but they weren't quite in view anymore so maybe they were already disappearing. It was such an odd sight since I had never seen them before! The middle cloud, while it's completely visible, also quite reminds me of the alligator villagers.
> 
> View attachment 219729



You're right,the middle cloud looks like the head of one of the alligators.I wonder if that was on purpose?I've had these clouds in my towns before but very rarely.I thought they randomly appeared throughout the year instead of just in one month.


----------



## elytheia

Just Katt being shady. No wonder Roald left town smh. She asked me to go catch her one so she could compare


----------



## Valzed

Spoiler:  The Bug Section of My Museum is FINALLY Complete!!!







 
Blathers is doing a Happy Dance with me!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Congrats, Valzed! 

I've got a small accomplishment of my own:



The fish section isn't complete though, still need to dive for 1 creature.


----------



## USN Peter

This is just wrong...


----------



## Euphy

USNPete said:


> View attachment 219774
> 
> View attachment 219775
> 
> This is just wrong...



I think it might be other way around


----------



## sigh

"mayor ladybro" lol. it was a blue bench btw 



Spoiler: dream town visit



mayor Lele had a nightmare of a place called Bohmte, where she was a policewoman exploring a creepy town with weird things going on. apparently Coco's ghost was following her around.


----------



## AccfSally

*
All residents of Ume.
The Mayor is a male here



I didn't know they could request these things, I knew back in City Folk they have...but I thought it was removed in New Leaf.​*​


----------



## USN Peter

She tried.


----------



## Nicole.

This was captured during the moment of pressing the disappointment emote, and otherwise looks to be some sort of death note in the photo, lol. 





A friend and I acted desperate for bells on the online island for all the times it's happened to us. Revenge is never the answer, but I got it back that day. 



Sorry? Is that all you've got to say for yourself?





I'm very excited for the dead trees throughout my town to compliment the colder months. Roll on Autumn!​


----------



## moonlightxo

OOF Which one do I have to catch and which one do I scare away?


----------



## sigh

in my cycling town it's the festivale, and this is the first time i'm actually experiencing it and i never knew that the villagers dress up. it's so cute lmao


----------



## AccfSally

*

New garden.​*​


----------



## CaramelCookie

I skipped all fireworks nights until now this year... it's pretty, but after you already have all the items it get a bit repetitive...


----------



## LadyDestani

Enjoying the last night of fireworks.  I had a beautiful full moon as well.


----------



## sigh

a sneak peak at the two favorite rooms in my mayor's house. 
she has the bathroom that i wish i had irl​


----------



## Mayor Jack

Some pictures of me chilling in Una.





Static on Moving Day! More like Moving YAY!





Me visiting Una via the dream suite in my second town.


TANGY IS SO CUTE!



Spoiler: Rare Bugs and Fish


----------



## Lemonsky

Alright Rizzo, that kind of house placement is just plain rude.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Lemonsky said:


> Alright Rizzo, that kind of house placement is just plain rude.
> 
> View attachment 219909



And you know if you tried to build something right there Isabelle would say no!! That’s pretty bad lol, sorry!!


----------



## Lemonsky

SophieLeaf said:


> And you know if you tried to build something right there Isabelle would say no!! That’s pretty bad lol, sorry!!


Haha, there's the cafe in the back and also a rock suspiciously near the plot so I wouldn't be surprised if she indeed said no.


----------



## LadyDestani

Ummm...seriously Hans??? That's not in the least bit creepy. No, not at all...


----------



## USN Peter

Get that thing away from me!


----------



## TheDuke55

Lemonsky said:


> Alright Rizzo, that kind of house placement is just plain rude.
> 
> View attachment 219909



What the heck, why are they allowed to do that but we wouldn't be able to put a 1 block pwp anywhere in that plot? This is just terrible programming. This is why there needs to be mayor approval where villagers can plot in the next game (if we are still mayors)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh...what do you mean when you say you need to be "milked" every morning?


Animal Crossing New Leaf Tip #47:Never make a deal with a crazy-eyed psycho squirrel.




Yeah,Cesar...there's so much to do in here.


----------



## Valzed

I know, right? Are we ever going to get even the tiniest bit of  news about AC on the Switch?


----------



## CaramelCookie

I never knew Katie counted the towns she passed over! :O


----------



## sigh

testing out QR codes at my plaza tree to try and get back into the feel of it, but it's not working. 
i wanna reset​


----------



## HappyTails

Oops, didnt mean to interrupt you two. Dont mind me, Im just putting down some temporary paths. Carry on with your smoochfest.

​


----------



## HappyTails

Look at this frog. His face says "I know something you dont know"




I caught this guy last night. I caught a salmon this morning but forgot to take a screenshot




And the Imperios Diaries: The Stalking of Tutu 

On the beach


Near her house


Hiding behind a tree


----------



## LadyDestani

Isabelle being super cute!



Just chillin' with Harvey, watching him pretend to be a bird. I'll have what he's having. LOL







I don't know, Grizzly. Why don't you tell me?


----------



## USN Peter

Finally, all bridges are available in my town now.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Any kind?How about one from a Portuguese yak farmer who only washed his hair on his birthday during a leap year?Or one from a cute strawberry blonde college cheerleader?Oh!I heard that Gene Shalit just had a haircut and he's auctioning off his clippings.....interested?Animal Crossing New Leaf Tip #13-Don't rely on others to get you a toupee.Do it yourself or prepare to be tortured.


Stay gold.


After two and a half years,Flurry decided to cough up her pic.I was just about ready to boot her fuzzy butt out of town and replace her with a big,gnarly hippo or rhino.I suppose she can stay............maybe............


----------



## HappyTails

I was being held hostage in Wart Jr.s house. He wouldnt let me leave, no matter how many times I tried 


I got my campsite built. Remember when I couldnt build it in Ossipri because of Cranston?


----------



## LadyDestani

HappyTails said:


> I got my campsite built. Remember when I couldnt build it in Ossipri because of Cranston?
> View attachment 220352



My OCD side is so happy that everyone in front is lined up perfectly on the patterns.


----------



## HappyTails

Group photo, with Tutu and everyone else.



- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> My OCD side is so happy that everyone in front is lined up perfectly on the patterns.



I didnt even notice that!


----------



## Mr_Persona

HappyTails said:


> Group photo, with Tutu and everyone else.
> 
> View attachment 220360
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt even notice that!



Oh my who is that blue villager in the left bottom corner, because I never seen that villager before.
And hello Tutu!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Firelight said:


> Oh my who is that blue villager in the left bottom corner, because I never seen that villager before.
> And hello Tutu!



That's Alli the snooty alligator.


----------



## HappyTails

Firelight said:


> Oh my who is that blue villager in the left bottom corner, because I never seen that villager before.
> And hello Tutu!





Nunnafinga said:


> That's Alli the snooty alligator.



What he said. That's Alli. She is an okay villager. She likes to hang out on Main Street.

And, if you can't already tell, Tutu is my favorite villager lol


----------



## Ampharos

finally finished my kitchen! this has been in the making for at least 4 (yikes) years now so it's good to have it out of the way.... until I decide to change it.


----------



## USN Peter

Rudy looks SO disappointed...


----------



## HappyTails

Well today is Tutu's birthday as well as the Bug Off.


Of course I knew what you liked Tutu. You are my favorite villager after all (*cough cough* and I looked up some guides *cough cough cough*)


Bluebear moved in. Shes adorable. Now I have two preppy villagers, which is just fine with me.



Oh, I found Alli sitting on a tree stump I had just chopped down 3 minutes earlier lol and also, the pathways in Imperios are a hot mess, as you can probably see, but that tree was in the way and I needed a violin beetle


I saw Wart Jr. sneaking up on a Red Dragonfly. Yeah bruh, you're not going to win the Bug off with that, but its cute that youre trying


And then Lopez was sneaking up on that same Dragonfly after Wart Jr. didnt' catch it for some reason. Again, you aren't going to win with that


How do I know they aren't going to win? Because well..... this happened



Yeah, I cheated and stocked up on a bunch of golden stags and horned hercules last night for this event today. LOL. The island makes this way too easy.


----------



## HappyTails

These two are still dancing away at 10pm.



 Pashmina was in here this morning when I dropped off Tutus gift off. I dont think she ever left, which is odd since last time I did this birthday gig, the villagers rotated but I hadnt seen Pashmina outside or in her house all day. And I was on this game for most of the day today.


----------



## Nunnafinga

This morning my spare town mayor witnessed an exciting belly-bumping all-penguin net fight.The mayor had laid out 200 bells on Gwen to emerge victorious in the town belly-bumping all-penguin net fighting pool so he tried a bit of gamesmanship by distracting Sprinkle with some loud mouth made fart noises.


Uh...which one?There's nine other frogs in this town.Is somebody picking on you?Did Jambette try to kiss you on the mouth again?Geez,last time she almost swallowed your head and we had to use coconut oil and a crowbar just to get you guys apart.


When an "undesirable" villager finally pings you to move out,you're pretty dang happy but you don't want them to know so they won't change their mind:



What you outwardly express:"Oh,yeah...go for it.You do you,buddy!"
What you're really thinking:"Yes!Yes!Yes!!!It's about time that crooked-faced rodent pinged to move!!"


What you outwardly express:"Yeah,hey....no rush big man."
What you're really thinking:"Geez,_any_ day is a good day for you to move out!"


----------



## Chouchou

Ampharos said:


> finally finished my kitchen! this has been in the making for at least 4 (yikes) years now so it's good to have it out of the way.... until I decide to change it.
> 
> View attachment 220364
> View attachment 220365
> View attachment 220366
> View attachment 220367



That's one lovely kitchen you have there.


----------



## HappyTails

i got my Dream Suite built. Rory looks very out of place here.


I visisted my old town of Ossipri. I really regret restarting this town. 

I know Tutu! Its like a parallel universe! Its' like I just saw you at home in my town! And now youre here too. ANd I also have the same name as your mayor here! Creepy!



Well Cranston, I dont like you, so I dont give a flying cheese doodle what you think. And since Imperios doesnt have you in it, then I vote for Imperios. 


Back at home in Imperios:....
WAKE UP! Its not time to hibernate yet!


I run a democracy. There are no kings here and Im a girl 



What the heck, Bluebear? you just moved in and you already adopted  another villager's catchphrase!? What gives?!


Whoses 'we'? Im the only one donating.


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Some autumn fishing.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I'm on it!


----------



## StarrySkye3

When you walk in on a villager at the WRONG time. X.x


----------



## AccfSally

*


Yes! Dobie is going to move into Tea.
So excited!​*​


----------



## HappyTails

Actually, I just had some popcorn not to long ago. But thanks for your concern






He was going to trade for one of his poems, but instead






Yeah, this has bogus trade deal written all over it. No way, pal!












Oh now hes pouting lol


----------



## Lanstar

Now that's what you call a surprise present!


----------



## NORI

*im Japanese!!XP*

Im Japanese and NORI!!
Please come to my village

town name: newyork ( in Japanese?katakana?)

mayor: NORI(3/19/2014)

Dream adress: 2C00-000F-C1F1

My account URL: https://sp.jp.wazap.com/user/フリーザ様::google/2905181/


・・・i dont know why  i cant submit image


----------



## NORI

Im Japanese and NORI!!
Please come to my village

town name: newyork (in Japanese?katakana?)

mayor: NORI(3/19/2014)

Dream adress: 2C00-000F-C1F1

My account URL: https://sp.jp.wazap.com/user/フリーザ様::google/2905181/


・・・i dont know why i cant submit image


----------



## NORI

Im Japanese and NORI!!
Please come to my village

town name: newyork (in Japanese!! look for this.)

mayor: NORI(3/19/2014)

Dream adress: 2C00-000F-C1F1

My account URL: https://sp.jp.wazap.com/user/フリーザ様::google/2905181/


please visit upper URL!!XP
i cant say my friend code yet.only close peopleXP


----------



## stiney

HappyTails said:


> Actually, I just had some popcorn not to long ago. But thanks for your concern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was going to trade for one of his poems, but instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this has bogus trade deal written all over it. No way, pal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now hes pouting lol



OMG I just had that happen--wanted a petaltail dragonfly in exchange for a t-shirt. Normally I accept any trade no matter how bad, but I needed the dragonfly for the museum so I said no and poor O'Hare took it so badly. I'M SORRY BUDDY.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gaston used to have the dubious honor of living in The Worst House In Animal Crossing but I think we have a new champion.


In addition to being "some pig",I've heard that you're also terrific,radiant and humble.


On today's menu:baked mayor


Don't get fresh with me,pal.I'll turn ya into turtle soup!!


----------



## USN Peter

Yeah, you do look a bit blue today... Hahaha


----------



## Euphy

Making Merry wear strawberry tank was one of the best decisions I have ever made in this game


----------



## sigh

first time i experienced a sunset like this in the game, it was lovely​


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, who didnt see this coming from a mile away?




Of course Im not too bothered, you are one of the villagers who needs to go



Actually Im just going to ignore you until you leave because I dont need you to change your mind. Its nothing personal. Its you, not me.


Oh if you havent noticed, its the return of my infamous red hair and ponytail and its raining and Im in a dress with no umbrella. Its a good thing we dont get sick in this game (our villagers do though but not us) or Id be royally messed up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stiney said:


> OMG I just had that happen--wanted a petaltail dragonfly in exchange for a t-shirt. Normally I accept any trade no matter how bad, but I needed the dragonfly for the museum so I said no and poor O'Hare took it so badly. I'M SORRY BUDDY.



I know right! and its always a t-shirt. Its like seriously? Petaltail Dragonflies are a pain in the butt to catch and you want me to turn around and give it to you for a common t-shirt that will likely show up in the Able Sisters store a few days later. Come on. That kitchen flooring Lopez wanted to give me showed up in my T&T Mart yesterday.


----------



## Valzed

And now a message from the Cutetown Tourism Board....


_"Come visit Cutetown and have a Bell of a great time!"_


_"Always remember - You'll always Bee welcome in Cutetown!"_

This message was paid for and approved by the Cutetown Tourism Board.


----------



## Iced_Holly

Bea, this is why you're my favorite villager. You are a precious pup who needs to be protected. Now why weren't you in the _actual_ Wild World?







Ah Marshal. So dramatic, but I love you for it.






Dang... All I did was give your glove back to you, buddy. xD
















This is too adorable.






Ah Lucky. Don't ever change pal. XD






So Pashmina thinks I'm her homie... I am totally cool with that. Also, that house next to hers in the screenshot? Let's just say... I took care of that little....problem and leave it at that...






And here we have the start of 'Silly Things Involving Pashmina: Hawthorn Edition.' This happened in the last town I had her in. And it's always Pashmina. _It is always Pashmina_. Every time something ridiculous happens, it's always started by Pashmina or it has to do with her. 






She literally gave me the shirt she was wearing. I love you Pashmina, but dear lord...  You silly billy. XD 

Okay, that pun doesn't quite work as well for a _female_ goat, but I don't care.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bumped into Julian without his unicorn costume.He actually has an eye.


Geez,somebody left another squirrel head in the flowers.




Yes....you look super snazzy and good.And the color is awesome.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I keep forgetting to change those ugly default outfits and now some of my villagers are wearing them.
Including Dobie! I really like the sweater vest on him.​*​


----------



## HappyTails

Okay, we'll start this post off with an updated group photo


Why are you yelling at me Tutu?  


Hmmm.....


Hehe, found you.... 


I love how only two villagers showed up for this police station opening ceremony lol


It took me two hours to catch this. I caught it on the last day it was set to disappear until next year.

 
It's a villager party!


Um, I'm not into you like that, but I'm flattered anyways. -_-


Better question, why are YOU lingering around Simon's house?


Yeah, thats not going to get built ever but thanks for suggesting it.


A few pics of my landscaping efforts. This is all around my train station, which is the area of my town Im currently focusing my landscaping on.







And to close out this post, a few photo ops with Tutu.


----------



## Mr_Persona

HappyTails said:


> What he said. That's Alli. She is an okay villager. She likes to hang out on Main Street.
> 
> And, if you can't already tell, Tutu is my favorite villager lol



Of course I can tell your a big Tutu fan


----------



## HappyTails

Oh look. A rainbow. I dont know how the heck this happened when it hasnt rained recently in my town but okay...



- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> Of course I can tell your a big Tutu fan



Yah, I love Tutu, shes my favorite villager.


----------



## HappyTails

I couldnt resist lol


----------



## jvgsjeff

Boots "hid" behind the paw of the Sphinx.







Celebrating Big Top's birthday.


----------



## Euphy

jvgsjeff said:


> Celebrating Big Top's birthday.


See, he's not an addict. It's all about nasal stimulation


----------



## HappyTails

Uh, no. I walked off the train into becoming mayor. 

 
I dont have a loving heart. No Stonehenge for you. Muahahahahaha


Okay, thats creepy. Is that really what her face looks like? If so, I prefer the blank face.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here is my town's newly appointed Chief of Security.He's truly intimidating.


Umm....wouldn't you like a nice hug instead?Gotta go.....got a lot of mayor stuff to do....including not kissing frogs with big ass lips........


it's autumn in Halow'en and things are very orange.


I've had this town,Patorana,sitting around for a year and a half and finally started to fix it up.It's coming along....slowly.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Dang! UPS is fast!

...

Actually, this is my brand new cycling town.
Helping my best friend and hubby with dreamies first, then will help others.

I'm too easily amused by villagers that move out saying they used to live in 'a box'... >.>


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eeek...a naked hamster!That's what I get for barging into a villager's house unannounced.


Gee,thanks.These flapjacks have only been sitting around out in the open since you moved in six months ago.



The instant re-gift.I think he liked it even better the second time around.


----------



## LaFra

Finally i made  my bedroom!


----------



## LaFra

Funny things LOL 




"Yesterday another go-go dancer insulted me, _mischievous girl_"

My new office room.  




























Others images from my new bedroom, i'm really proud.  



Spoiler


----------



## Stella-Io

Bree recommend the hot spring to me, and it dawned on me; what rune factory house doesn't have a hot spring to revive the tired body after a day of working in the feild? *well rune 4 butthat'sbesidesthepoint*. So now I have a nice hot spring for my Rune Factory themed town.


----------



## princepoke

its out yall. static n i are soon going to have an entire manga written


----------



## LaFra

Awwww They're so cute. <3 
And  of course Quennie won, she is the most "competitive" in the town.

Night town. :3


----------



## LaFra

New main room  



























Clear sky or soft clouds? I love that deep blue.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh,sorry but that top makes you look like a pile of leaves with a beak.


Well,there's always plastic surgery....or you could wear a cool Guy Fawkes mask all the time like that dude in _V for Vendetta._Whatever you decide,*do not* get a Mii Mask at Shampoodle's or I'll kick your furry butt outta town!Those things are frightening.


Oooo,sorry!I know it's only half past eleven....those uchis.I'll leave so you can make yourself beautiful.


----------



## LadyDestani

I caught the rare orange sunset on the island.



Sorry, Leila. I think you're a little too young for coconuts.



Enjoying the tail end of the sunset back in town.


----------



## Stella-Io

A double rainbow appeared the very day I remodeled my town hall, how nice.


----------



## Mr_Persona

LaFra said:


> New main room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear sky or soft clouds? I love that deep blue.



nice very nice

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 221006
> Here is my town's newly appointed Chief of Security.He's truly intimidating.
> 
> View attachment 221007
> Umm....wouldn't you like a nice hug instead?Gotta go.....got a lot of mayor stuff to do....including not kissing frogs with big ass lips........
> 
> View attachment 221008
> it's autumn in Halow'en and things are very orange.
> 
> View attachment 221010
> I've had this town,Patorana,sitting around for a year and a half and finally started to fix it up.It's coming along....slowly.



beautiful


----------



## LaFra

@Firelight Thank you!

Preview for a new project! 











Queenie has the same colour of the violets and wisteria. O:


----------



## Mr_Persona

@LaFra Your welcome


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

HappyTails said:


> Okay, thats creepy. Is that really what her face looks like? If so, I prefer the blank face.


She just told me last night that it's just her makeup, to not creep us out. lol


----------



## LaFra

Today double rainbow in Aurora. O:





















Other pictures:


Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

*LaFra *
Lovely!


----------



## LaFra

Thanks @Snowesque ! 


Let's play a game:






How many ostriches do you see?


----------



## Snowesque

*LaFra *
I believe that's five?


----------



## LaFra

Yep, five! Well done. 

1. Phil
2. Quennie
3. Blanche
4. Flora
5. Julia


----------



## LaFra

After 4 years, finally a new kitchen!

before:






after:





------------------


----------



## Mr_Persona

LaFra said:


> Thanks @Snowesque !
> 
> 
> Let's play a game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ostriches do you see?



For sec I thought it was four but no till I realize one in the corner of the screen and then I realize it was 5.


----------



## Snowesque

*LaFra *
The brown, green, and white look good together!


----------



## LaFra

@Snowesque thank you!

Selfie time










Phoebie is angry because she is in the corner... xd


----------



## Stella-Io

I never realized that you could make an entire town with ostriches.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I went kinda crazy with single-species towns a while back but I had fun putting them together.I remember that it took a while to get ten villagers of the same species before Nintendo introduced the Amiibo cards.


----------



## LaFra

The not amiibo ostriches are all dated 2013-2014  Traded and paid back then.
Only Flora and Phoebe are native in my town.

I remember when  i woke up at 6.00 am for Phil, i paid him like 2mln<.<


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,that's around the same time frame I started my towns.I got a lot of my villagers from The Villager Trading Plaza here on Bell Tree.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 221586
> 
> View attachment 221587
> 
> View attachment 221588
> 
> View attachment 221589
> I went kinda crazy with single-species towns a while back but I had fun putting them together.I remember that it took a while to get ten villagers of the same species before Nintendo introduced the Amiibo cards.



Yeah keep those pigs in the pen

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaFra said:


> @Snowesque thank you!
> 
> Selfie time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebie is angry because she is in the corner... xd



very nice pictures of the birds
my is bunch of wolves and eagles


----------



## Lilyacre

This bear is absolutely terrifying!

View attachment 221651


----------



## Snowesque

*Lilyacre *
Cute room, I like the orange.


----------



## Lilyacre

Snowesque said:


> *Lilyacre *
> Cute room, I like the orange.



Thank you! I wanted something cosy for autumn/winter


----------



## Nunnafinga

Why do my villagers think that the Sphinx's butt is a good hiding place?


I guess that means Jack actually has a "normal" head and the pumpkin is just a disguise.Geez,he could be just about anyone since everyone in this game has a large,over sized head.



At least it was just a shirt and not a pair of nasty chonies.


----------



## LaFra

Meteor Shower tonight!


----------



## Snowesque

Updated my flag again, I think this one's a keeper!
It's an attempt at one of Kira Imai's Line Camera stamps from the Moonlit set.


----------



## rianne

Oh, Rudy. Never change. x3


----------



## LaFra

Landscaping the campsite area.  

















I am free from this garbage! 






Last survivor





Adieu!


----------



## Ryumia

Yesterday... I saw that Rooney was sitting on a metal bench in my town. I rarely see any of my villagers sitting on one of the benches.


----------



## HappyTails

Funny glitch. There is no bench there but somehow shes sitting as if shes on one. XD




And yes, I restarted my town a few weeks ago and Ive just been playing the game privately and Im going to keep it that way. I just wanted to share this funny glitch.


----------



## Lemonsky

HappyTails said:


> Funny glitch. There is no bench there but somehow shes sitting as if shes on one. XD


How kind of her to keep Lloid company.  What a funny glitch for sure.


----------



## RedPanda

My new Star Trek town. Worf is finally tan enough to resemble himself after hours of Island time.


----------



## rianne

When I visited my partner's town. Oh, Cranston. xD



Then we went to my town.


----------



## MasterM64

I know this picture is somewhat dated (from last month), but I just wanted to share with everyone my favorite garden (also my very first garden) of my town: The Rose Garden!


----------



## Stella-Io

HappyTails said:


> Funny glitch. There is no bench there but somehow shes sitting as if shes on one. XD
> 
> View attachment 221693
> 
> 
> And yes, I restarted my town a few weeks ago and Ive just been playing the game privately and Im going to keep it that way. I just wanted to share this funny glitch.



OH MY GOD I knew it existed but I NEVER saw an animal do that before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryumia said:


> Yesterday... I saw that Rooney was sitting on a metal bench in my town. I rarely see any of my villagers sitting on one of the benches.



I love the color scheme of your town.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Trying to work on my 6th and final New Leaf town, Tea.

I like how this area looks so far.​*​


----------



## LaFra

Campsite complete! 

















Fairy tale clock  in front of town hall:


----------



## Bosmer

I found drake sleeping on a stump while I was watering flowers, so cute.


----------



## Wickel

I never knew they did that! So cute!


----------



## LaFra

2 in 1: bathroom and laundry for my new room.


----------



## HappyTails

Lemonsky said:


> How kind of her to keep Lloid company.  What a funny glitch for sure.



Lol yeah and Cranston came and sat next to her and I forgot to take a picture.



Stella-Io said:


> OH MY GOD I knew it existed but I NEVER saw an animal do that before.



Something magical was happening in my town that day lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

♥




♥
We're in pair sweater.​


----------



## Mr_Persona

Bosmer said:


> I found drake sleeping on a stump while I was watering flowers, so cute.
> 
> View attachment 221725



must had a long day


----------



## CaramelCookie

Chilling with Chevre ♪


----------



## rianne

Octavian saved a girl drowning in a pond near his house. Rudy went into hopeless romantic mode. xD 

It was a pretty long conversation but this was the highlight for me:


----------



## Valzed

I completely missed the Harvest Festival last year so I missed what should have been my very first Harvest Festival. I made sure I was able to take part today. 



Spoiler: Welcome, Franklin!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Tryin some white flower field variation.


----------



## Snowesque

*RedTropicalFish *
I typically don't like yellow flowers, but there's something about the second picture's pattern that's very pleasing to the eye.
Both are quite nice of course.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Snowesque said:


> *RedTropicalFish *
> I typically don't like yellow flowers, but there's something about the second picture's pattern that's very pleasing to the eye.
> Both are quite nice of course.


Thank you. Actually, me too, I didn't like yellow flowers and wondered how I could use them without just dumping. Maybe I'm just cheapo.


----------



## LaFra

Yellow, white and lilac is really a good combination.


----------



## Infernogal

*Meteor Shower*

There was a meteor shower the other day in my town so I thought I would take a few photos, I took way more but didn't want to spam tons of the same type of screenshots


----------



## Stella-Io

I've been really into badly editing flower crowns on my characters. This one is Mayor Kasumi of Moriyo, my current avatar pic is Mayor Ginseng of Treehut.


----------



## fwn




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

It's not exactly the screenshot in my town, but I for the first time used amiibo camera! It is fun!!
( Also if it's the wrong thread to post it, I'm sorry. )


----------



## LaFra

New areas in my town:

hot thermal spring ~













Spoiler





















--------------
vegetable garden with orchard ~













Spoiler




















​


----------



## HappyTails

Just wanted to share some pictures of my landscaping because I am really, REALLY proud of how its turning out.

Okay, camping area still a work in progress of course. I want to add some bush starts and more cedar trees. I also plan on adding the log bench and campfire once they get suggested.





I also made an entrance into my camping area from my plaza. I thought it was a pretty cute idea. 

 

This is front of my house. Im still waiting for the green mailbox to show up in Tom Nooks store



This is in front of Beaus house. At first I didnt like that rock there, it was bugging me. Then I was like. ''why not add some white tulips since the rock is grey/white so the rock kind of blends in and put some yellow hibiscus starts since yellow works with both the orange tulips and the white tulips and have a path leading down'' and this is the result. and I love it. 



And now just a few more landscaping pictures





Im planning on putting some bush starts on both sides of this path here. I think it would look cute.




This is one of my favorite spots in my town. The yellow bench near my house. This is my favorite hang out spot. I am probably going to replae this bench with a wooden bench once the request for one comes up. And Joan is creepin lol




Oh an not a landscaping picture but still cute non the less. 

Its an Equine Party that I was not invited to.  





Thats it for now. I am still playing privately but I will share pictures now and then but not constantly like I used to do.


----------



## rianne

Did he just. . .okay.



I've been waiting for so many packages to arrive, Kiki, you don't even know. (,: !! Holiday season is a real doozy.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

My potential Mayor Ali taking a walk in her home town.

( Someone is walking around too, behind the trees! )


----------



## MasterM64

RedTropicalFish said:


> Tryin some white flower field variation.





RedTropicalFish said:


> &#55356;&#57166;
> My potential Mayor Ali taking a walk in her home town.
> &#55356;&#57166;
> ( Someone is walking around too, behind the trees! )



That is really cool my very dear friend! Are you attempting True Dynamic Placement (flowers of the same species/color combination never aligning with each other within a player's point of view)?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

MasterM64 said:


> That is really cool my very dear friend! Are you attempting True Dynamic Placement (flowers of the same species/color combination never aligning with each other within a player's point of view)?


Thanks. Oh I didn't know there's Dynamic Placement thing.  I was just trying to figure out how to use regular flowers nicely.


----------



## MasterM64

RedTropicalFish said:


> Thanks. Oh I didn't know there's Dynamic Placement thing.  I was just trying to figure out how to use regular flowers nicely.



You are absolutely welcome!  Yeah, it is a flower placement method I use a lot in my town (use a lot of regular Dynamic Placement as well which is more about color alignment instead of species/color combination) to maximize the amount of color and textures possible in a given area making it very appealing to the eyes.


----------



## Stella-Io

Uuuuh, okay then.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Today's mini game with my buddy.

*Make room*
✔ within 10 mins
✔ using just items that were either 
fallen from shaking trees or 
given from villagers in return for doing them a favor​✔ can also add just 1 item that was already in your room

I liked how it turned out~
​


----------



## Snowesque

*RedTropicalFish*
Looks cute, I rarely see that lovely recolor and it works nice with the wallpaper.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Snowesque said:


> *RedTropicalFish*
> Looks cute, I rarely see that lovely recolor and it works nice with the wallpaper.



Thank you. I was too lazy to try and figure out what wall/floor will go well with them, and just did a quick random doodle wall & floor haha.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Stella-Io said:


> View attachment 221927
> 
> I've been really into badly editing flower crowns on my characters. This one is Mayor Kasumi of Moriyo, my current avatar pic is Mayor Ginseng of Treehut.



wait do you hack them on your hats?

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> View attachment 221966
> 
> Did he just. . .okay..



is he talking about farts in the air xD


----------



## fwn




----------



## Snowesque

*fwn *
Molly is such a dear, I love her. :')


----------



## Stella-Io

Firelight said:


> wait do you hack them on your hats?



No, both of my systems are completly hacks free. No hacking, no hacked items, ect...

What I do is take a cruddy pic of my screen, then look up transparent flower crowns on google. After making sure they are indeed transparent, I go to the studio on my phone, edit the pic, then resize the flower crown so it goes with the brim of the hats. With Ginseng, my avatar pic, I had the ribbon to go by, with Kasumi, the fold in her witch hat.

If I could hack thou, I def make Kasumi wear both the witch hat and flowers, and Ginseng would have a blue feather tucked in her straw boater.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Stella-Io said:


> No, both of my systems are completly hacks free. No hacking, no hacked items, ect...
> 
> What I do is take a cruddy pic of my screen, then look up transparent flower crowns on google. After making sure they are indeed transparent, I go to the studio on my phone, edit the pic, then resize the flower crown so it goes with the brim of the hats. With Ginseng, my avatar pic, I had the ribbon to go by, with Kasumi, the fold in her witch hat.
> 
> If I could hack thou, I def make Kasumi wear both the witch hat and flowers, and Ginseng would have a blue feather tucked in her straw boater.



oh okay so that's how
very nice flower crowns and to bad you can't wear them in the game.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Just randomly placed the path and it did look all good.
( Yeah whatI do is always random... )​






♥
And then, enjoyed hanging out with my buddy.​


----------



## Stella-Io

RedTropicalFish said:


> Just randomly placed the path and it did look all good.
> ( Yeah whatI do is always random... )​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♥
> And then, enjoyed hanging out with my buddy.​



I like your path tiles, both the one you're standing on and the ones in the back. Where did you get the QRs for those?


----------



## fwn

--


----------



## fwn

an old one


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Retro Game-ish panel all over.













Stella-Io said:


> I like your path tiles, both the one you're standing on and the ones in the back. Where did you get the QRs for those?


One is from here. -> *click*
And the other is my random doodle. (ˊᗜˋ; )و


----------



## Stella-Io

Am I gonna get rabies?


----------



## Flare

It seems Link no longer cares about saving Hyrule.


----------



## Stella-Io

I FINALLY figures out how to use the twitter share thing, so here's a CLEAR image of Cobb. He's sleeping but it's so hard to tell with his eyes.


----------



## rianne

They barely visit each other so getting this photo was so perfect to me. (,:



Lily wanted to visit my second character's house; she seemed to enjoy the tranquility of my lil day spa.



lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

I can see that since you're a hamster.....and it's a cage.You might miss that wheelie thing though.


Don't let him get to you,pal.He's just jealous because you're my favorite villager in the game and spoiled rotten with your own private playground,all of your requests fulfilled and a steady supply of clean nappy diapers.


The only thing bad about an all-chicken birthday party is having to do that stupid chicken dance.I'd rather be doing this:


----------



## sofieceliza

Alrighty so I finally worked out how to do this screenshot thing! They?re a bit low quality but oh well. First time I?ve shared any pics of my town so here?s some of my rooms in my house! They?ve been basically the same for years and in dire need of re-designing, but I?m slowly getting round to it! 




And some pics from today. 
I noticed Gwen singing in my golden roses patch!


And here I am chilling with a snoozing Bill 


(Man this was a lot of effort to upload from my phone lol)


----------



## HappyTails

Goldie and Reily checking out the ol bulletin board



Just like me in real life, Mayor Reily is addicted to coffee






I found my two favorite villagers hanging out near their houses. Funny how both of them also have their bug nets out.




Lastly, snow flurries started showing up in Glen Ivy. I love it. Im ready for winter.


----------



## MasterM64

*@HappyTails:*
Nice pictures and I really like the designs!  Did you make them yourself?


----------



## Marte

MasterM64 said:


> *@HappyTails:*
> Nice pictures and I really like the designs!  Did you make them yourself?



I was about to ask them aswell ahahah! I love love love that path!


----------



## HappyTails

MasterM64 said:


> *@HappyTails:*
> Nice pictures and I really like the designs!  Did you make them yourself?





Marte said:


> I was about to ask them aswell ahahah! I love love love that path!



Thank you. No, unfortunately I cant take credit for that path design. I got that path from here


----------



## MapleSilver

HappyTails said:


> View attachment 222139



I'm not sure I've seen anyone with that particular PWP. It actually looks really nice and rustic now that I see it in someone's town.


----------



## HappyTails

MapleSilver said:


> I'm not sure I've seen anyone with that particular PWP. It actually looks really nice and rustic now that I see it in someone's town.



Thank you. I actually decided to put that there on a whim and I love it. I actually never really bothered putting streetlight PWP in my town but I decided to try something new and its works. I like this project so much I even put anther one near my town hall. I am going to put one more in my town.


----------



## MasterM64

*Looks like the laggy network I am on causes me to double-post... Actual post is below!*


----------



## MasterM64

HappyTails said:


> Thank you. No, unfortunately I cant take credit for that path design. I got that path from here



Ah, I see! Out of all the cobblestone patterns I?ve seen, this is definitely the best one!  I?m curious what it would like in clover & pattern path style, but I get the feeling it looks best in a solid pattern path style especially since it tiles super well!


----------



## USN Peter

XD


----------



## Snowesque

*USNPete *
https://imgur.com/a/IDWuivk


----------



## USN Peter

Snowesque said:


> *USNPete *
> https://imgur.com/a/IDWuivk



Haha, that is awesome.


----------



## HappyTails

Oops, looks like someone forgot to use the Zoom Out function.


----------



## HappyTails

Group photo of the residents of Glen Ivy


----------



## AccfSally

*I accidentally made Snowboy, but he came out perfectly.



Exploring one of my favorite Christmas themed dream towns, Toyland. 
The DA for this town is 7E00-0024-B445.


Sat out my little white tree.


Genji still has that little frog in his house.
Which I can't remember if I gave him that a long time ago or he caught it himself.
Also Snake was visiting him.
​*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Wow,that's one delusional bird.


----------



## Stella-Io

So uh, I forgot that cedar trees can't grow in the south. In my defense, I was really excited for my fairy ring.

Oh hey the post came out right and not sideways or small!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Lonely with the 3DS :3​


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Broffina didn't like to make a group photo.


----------



## MapleSilver

Welcome to Fireleaf, my second New Leaf town! I plan on documenting many of my experiences here, so I hope you enjoy them.

As I exit the Train Station and am greeted by the welcoming party, I am pleased to see that I have never had any of these villagers in my towns before. They are Bertha the normal hippo, Moose the jock mouse, and Robin the snooty bird. While I do have my favorite villagers, I think it is nice to play with new faces. I am also pleased that the Train Station has a red roof, which is my personal favorite of its 4 default designs. Due to a misunderstanding, I am mistaken for the mayor. Honestly, this mistake was probably for the better as we all know what happens when you leave these villagers to govern themselves.

If you are curious about what Fireleaf's map looks like, it has a right facing beach with a river that goes horizontal before curving 90 degrees. It also has *6 lakes* which I am really excited about. I know a lot of people here dislike lakes in their town, but I think they are a really nice geographic feature. I see a lot of potential in this town, and am excited to start developing it. I will post a picture of its map as soon as I have the means to do so.

After a quick meeting with Isabelle at the Town Hall, I decide to visit the other 2 villagers who could not attend the welcoming ceremony.



Egbert is someone I had in my old City Folk town, so seeing him here is a pleasant surprise. I am sure we will become fast friends.



I had Gruff in my other New Leaf town, but his stay there was too short for me to form much of an opinion about him. I look forward to having him as a resident.

After meeting the neighbors, Tom Nook and I went to work in finding a plot of land.



Here is where I decided to build my house. My tent looks rather puny next to such a grand building. I anticipate it will look really good once fully upgraded, but for now I am stuck in a tent during winter. Perhaps Isabelle will let me sleep in the Town Hall during that time.



During the tree ceremony, everyone got out of their houses to watch it. I feel kind of bad for them, since at this point I think it was around 1AM. Everyone seemed happy though.

I plan for this town to be more relaxing than Taiga was. I will not meticulously plan where villager plots will go, and I will let things happen more naturally. I always experience less burnout when I do that. I look forward to seeing what Fireleaf has to offer.


----------



## HappyTails

♫Do you wanna build a snowman♫




Uh, Shari. Whatcha doin'?




Man, I gotta get one of these for Glen Ivy. Watch, by the time it gets suggested, Winter will be over.




LOL she's serious too.  




Is that what you are Rosie? A pop star?




Don't know about those two, but it would great if you told me what you want for Toy Day, Shari. You're the only one who hasn't dropped hints.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Soooo 'cause I thought just typing the text / listing the name of items was boring, wanted to give it a shot to make the room that's within the restriction of Christmas challenge! I like how it turned out.


----------



## USN Peter

You owe me bro.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Mayor and the duckies celebrate another tulip topiary while standing on the fake water.I think the bogus H20 even makes that "clang" noise when it gets hit by a shovel.


The Mayor looks out at the tranquil ocean and contemplates life and all of its twists and turns....while simultaneously trying to ignore the very ugly hippo that's staring up at her.



Yes.That is a good idea.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Christmas Challenge #2 Health nut room!













'Cause guys, y'know, relax and blood circulation is the key. (!!)​


----------



## MapleSilver

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 222532
> The Mayor looks out at the tranquil ocean and contemplates life and all of its twists and turns....while simultaneously trying to ignore the very ugly hippo that's staring up at her.



I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. Hopefully he doesn't stay for multiple years like he did in my town...


----------



## koopasta

I'm stuck. Pav? has been standing here for like ten minutes and I can't move. Why do the things I love hurt me so much?


----------



## digimon

hopper and i had a great time at fang's birthday party! 
i got him a beige emblem blazer ♥ 





i'm still working on revamping my landscaping/ pwps / paths 
but it's nice to sit and admire the work i've put in c:​


----------



## Stella-Io

My fairy circle is coming along in Moriyo Village.


----------



## Mr_Persona

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Soooo 'cause I thought just typing the text / listing the name of items was boring, wanted to give it a shot to make the room that's within the restriction of Christmas challenge! I like how it turned out.



ah its a pink christmas

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> *USNPete *
> https://imgur.com/a/IDWuivk



hope he isn't talking about girly dolls xD


----------



## HappyTails

Geez, Shari, its about time you told me what you wanted for Toy Day. Took you long enough




I know, my house is awesome. I just threw random stuff in here and somehow getting points for it. 




Well this suggestion didnt take long to show up after I decided I wanted it.
Also, Kevin was lurking outside my house.....




And last but not least.....


----------



## rianne

He's a bit shy.






<3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

'Cause I didn't manage to put the image with the Christmas challenge due this evening, because of real life stuff, and this time it only had a day not 2 days ><, I thought I'd share the image of this room here.
Though... as always, only able to use 10 items(!!) to make a room was quite hard... 

#Teacher's room stocking!


----------



## Stella-Io

I may have laughed harder then I should have at this, but I find it SO relatable.


----------



## koopasta

rianne said:


> He's a bit shy.



Marty is the purest bean on this planet and no one can convince me otherwise


----------



## moonlightxo

Uhh, I'm very happy that you got a new boyfriend and all... But wouldn't you prefer a real one?






Why don't you give it to me


----------



## HappyTails

LOL she asked for something we have plenty of growing around Glen Ivy. What a waste of a Toy Day wish.




Reily and Savannah getting their groove on




I visited my old town of Rockaway and I realized by this picture that i didnt care about symmetry, unlike now




Well excuse me. Rude much? Not like anyone else in this town is helping with these donations




Yeah, because I totally cant see right there that your name is Renee with an accent over the second e. -_-


----------



## fwn




----------



## Valzed

*epic music plays as an anouncer says, "*Welcome to Toy Day 2018...*"*


_*"One Reindeer..."*_

_*"Two Mayors..."*_ (Mayor Val of Cutetown & Mayor Bo of Sheepish)


_*"3 Alts..."*_ (Doug of Cutetown, JJ of Cutetown & Mary of Sheepish)

*"5 PERFECT PRESENT DELIVERIES* - *1 EPIC TOY DAY!"*​


----------



## fwn




----------



## twin2




----------



## MapleSilver

fwn said:


> View attachment 222821



I think this is the first rare sunset I have seen during winter. I only ever see summer pictures, so I assumed it was a summer-only event.


----------



## koopasta

Here's Marina breaking her neck trying to talk to me. Or at least she'd be breaking her neck if octopuses had bones, I suppose.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

koopasta said:


> View attachment 222878
> 
> Here's Marina breaking her neck trying to talk to me. Or at least she'd be breaking her neck if octopuses had bones, I suppose.


I love it when small/short villagers look up to talk with us.<3 When hamsters do this, I can't handle their cuteness.


----------



## fwn




----------



## Snowesque

Interesting seeing these two together.


----------



## AccfSally

*Worked on one of my rooms recently.
*​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

_Happy New Year!_

I joined the count down in other's town for the first time.
It was damn cute.


----------



## fwn

​


----------



## Mr_Persona

fwn said:


> View attachment 222946​



oooh nice bed


----------



## HappyTails

Spending the first morning of 2019 enjoying a cup of hot coffee. 



Annalise, why are you always yelling at me? I know its exciting and all but yelling at me hurts my feelings. And why are you saying oink? You're a horse, not a pig. 



Bingo for the second time!



Oh look whos in town today. Luckily she asked for a theme where which I tend to buy a lot of. 



Nailed it. Not surprising since again, I tend to buy a lot of sporty clothes.




But this did remind me that I need to buy clothes with other themes, mainly ornate and historical since I dont have much stuff from those themes and I bet she is gong to ask for one of those themes next.


----------



## Mr_Persona

HappyTails said:


> Annalise, why are you always yelling at me? I know its exciting and all but yelling at me hurts my feelings. And why are you saying oink? You're a horse, not a pig.
> 
> View attachment 222948



Annalise must have got oink from one of your other villagers, do you have a pig villager?


----------



## HappyTails

Firelight said:


> Annalise must have got oink from one of your other villagers, do you have a pig villager?



Yeah, Kevin is a pig villager. He's spreading his catchphrase around. XD


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

♥ pair shirts ♥


----------



## Lemonsky

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> ♥ pair shirts ♥


Those are really cute! Both outfits look generally sweet too, really nicely put together.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Lemonsky said:


> Those are really cute! Both outfits look generally sweet too, really nicely put together.


Mhnm thank you!


----------



## Mr_Persona

HappyTails said:


> Yeah, Kevin is a pig villager. He's spreading his catchphrase around. XD



XD man tell him to stop
remind me of my very old first town Harmony and I had Gala and she keeps giving everyone her flower shirt and I kicked Gala out of my town because of that. She wouldn't stop


----------



## Mayor Kera

HappyTails said:


> Yeah, Kevin is a pig villager. He's spreading his catchphrase around. XD



I know that feel. Del says "squeeeeak" (Pietro) instead of "gronk" and Dizzy is saying "mew" (Rosie) instead of "woo-oo."


----------



## koopasta

My Festivale/Pav? room is finally complete! This is my house's main room.


----------



## Mr_Persona

koopasta said:


> View attachment 223008
> 
> My Festivale/Pav? room is finally complete! This is my house's main room.



congrats!


----------



## MasterM64

koopasta said:


> View attachment 223008
> 
> My Festivale/Pav? room is finally complete! This is my house's main room.



Looks really good my friend!  Glad to see that honeyaura was able to help you out on this!


----------



## sigh

checking up on harvest after such a long time​


----------



## HappyTails

3 of my villagers are now wearing my custom design:

Beau and Savannah both are wearing the purple version




And Jacques is wearing the orange version


Rosie and I just chilling


And I got the golden Gardening badge, the first golden badge I got in this game, ever!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Kera said:


> I know that feel. Del says "squeeeeak" (Pietro) instead of "gronk" and Dizzy is saying "mew" (Rosie) instead of "woo-oo."



Ugh, thats why I usually change their catchphase when they ask. Before Rolf left, he was saying oink.


----------



## Mr_Persona

HappyTails:
And I got the golden Gardening badge, the first golden badge I got in this game, ever!

View attachment 223029
good job

oops the quotes are gone, my bad


----------



## Lemonsky

Here's my mayor looking oddly proud of figuring out how to keep villagers from moving into that one inconvenient spot. For once I'm actually glad that there's a rock there!






Also by "that one inconvenient spot" I mean this:



Spoiler









A villager has already moved into that spot in the past. Twice. First Rizzo, then later Eunice too...


----------



## HappyTails

I was bored this morning. So I went to every villager and non villager and did the Shrunk Shuffle with them. There were some who were too classy to dance like this like LaBelle, Sable, Luna, Harvey and Grandma on the island. All they did was smile.

I danced with Kevin and Rosie


With Beau


Apollo


Even awkward Booker danced with me


I danced with Isabelle in the Town Hall will Lloid looked at us like we were crazy (we are)


Jacques and Reese got into the Shuffle spirit


As did Cyrus


Goldie took time off from bug hunting to join me in dance


I waited for Shari to wake her sleepy behind up to dance with her


I danced with Annalise


Even shady Redd 


I even managed to catch Nibbles in the Able Sisters shop and danced with her and Mable in front of my awesome custom designs


Timmy got into the dancing spirit


And Kicks


Leif


I also danced  with Pelly, Nook and his HHA pal whose name I forgot, Leila, Leilani, Harriet, Kappn, and Porter. I took photos of dancing with them but Im at the limit of attachements XD

Ill probably add those pics in another post later.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightmareSilver said:


> HappyTails:
> And I got the golden Gardening badge, the first golden badge I got in this game, ever!
> 
> View attachment 223029
> good job
> 
> oops the quotes are gone, my bad



Thank you.


----------



## HappyTails

Here are the rest of the dancing pics

Pelly


Nook and HHA guy


Harriet


Kappn


Leilani


Leila


And Porter. Hey look! We match the train station color. XD


----------



## LadyDestani

*Happy Tails*
You inspired me. When I was in the police station earlier today, I had to do the Shuffle with Booker. He's such a cutie.


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Snowesque said:


> Interesting seeing these two together.



Are you a time traveler?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Piper was banished to the Room of Eternal Emptiness for flying over the mayor's house and bombarding it with guano.


Eh......what???




Geez,what is the world coming to when actual elephants don't want an elephant slide?


----------



## Snowesque

*AidenTheGamer *

My town is behind; I'm catching up to current date.


----------



## mayorapple

A new villager is moving in and they killed 3 of my snowmen to place their house :'(


----------



## fwn




----------



## fwn




----------



## dizzy bone

Some pics from my new town!!


overgrown park/garden behind Blanche's house right by Retail

View from across the river

Entrance into the villager community

Human residents of Borei!


----------



## Bluebellie

dizzy bone said:


> Some pics from my new town!!
> 
> View attachment 223137
> overgrown park/garden behind Blanche's house right by Retail
> View attachment 223138
> View from across the river
> View attachment 223139
> Entrance into the villager community
> View attachment 223140
> Human residents of Borei!



Oooh really pretty pictures! I’m going to go check the dream address out soon when I have the time 
Love the purpleness and the characters!


----------



## USN Peter

eye*s*..?



I got Lucky. =)


----------



## dizzy bone

Bluebellie said:


> Oooh really pretty pictures! I’m going to go check the dream address out soon when I have the time
> Love the purpleness and the characters!



Ah I dont have a dream address for that town at the moment! I can't connect my 3DS to the wifi so I haven't been able to upload a dream for this town yet. But I'll let you know when I do!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Muffy...♥


----------



## Bluebellie

HappyTails
What is the cobblestone path you have at your plaza? I must have it


----------



## Mr_Persona

mayorapple said:


> A new villager is moving in and they killed 3 of my snowmen to place their house :'(
> 
> View attachment 223107



Oh no the snowman family is gone!


----------



## Bluebellie

dizzy bone said:


> Ah I dont have a dream address for that town at the moment! I can't connect my 3DS to the wifi so I haven't been able to upload a dream for this town yet. But I'll let you know when I do!


Aww that’s ok,  I would love to see it when it’s up though


----------



## Stella-Io

dizzy bone said:


> Some pics from my new town!!
> 
> View attachment 223137
> overgrown park/garden behind Blanche's house right by Retail
> View attachment 223138
> View from across the river
> View attachment 223139
> Entrance into the villager community
> View attachment 223140
> Human residents of Borei!



I really like the stone flower design in your 'entrance to villager community' pic. Can you upload the QR or website you got it off of?


----------



## Valzed

Cashmere sharing her thoughts on Isabelle....


You mean this upbeat poodle?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Valzed said:


> Cashmere sharing her thoughts on Isabelle....


"*Unbearably upbeat poodle*".......


----------



## Valzed

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> "*Unbearably upbeat poodle*"....... &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56486;



I know, right? I actually laughed out loud and hubby & son looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Valzed said:


> I know, right? I actually laughed out loud and hubby & son looked at me like I was crazy.


You're actually crazy. Crazy adorable.  Though, she's never the upbeat imo, she's wicked! considering what she says in the puzzle league!!


----------



## Valzed

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> You're actually crazy. Crazy adorable.  Though, she's never the upbeat imo, she's wicked! considering what she says in the puzzle league!!



It's true. I can't argue that I'm crazy. Now as far as adorable - that's you being crazy.   I like when Isabelle is a bit naughty. It makes her more likable.... although she's already pretty likable.


----------



## Cou

finally fixed my waterfall area


----------



## dizzy bone

Cou said:


> finally fixed my waterfall area



Wow, the zen bridge looks great right by the water fall! I'd totally put one there if I hadn't used up all my bridges yet


----------



## Sinmenon

I'm doing a Danganronpa themed town for the most part, except for my mayor house which ended up being a Japanese/Zen theme and I'm particularly happy with the bedroom and the tea/game room in the back














I also like the kotatsu in the main room. It's so cozy-looking.






I can't wait to get enough updates to change my house's exterior to the zen building. 
I'm still tinkering with the main room on the ground floor so I'm not completely happy with the layout.

And I'm also very proud of the Danganronpa's school I'm assembling. I want to make an extra room on the ground floor so I can move the classroom there.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Was trying to figure out how things could fit and how they look on the Console Table.​



Spoiler: ☆


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Was trying to figure out how things could fit and how they look on the Console Table.​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ☆



Hahaha! I was doing this for an hour last night :'D


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh man I can see why you made a thread for it *dizzy bone* I knew that stuff looked weird on it, but now seeing it in my face, alot of stuff doesn't seem to fit or has that awkward fall off point.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dizzy bone said:


> Hahaha! I was doing this for an hour last night :'D


Haha~ Mah AC fellow  What item did you settle btw, mate?


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Haha~ Mah AC fellow  What item did you settle btw, mate?



I stopped using the item for now  I think I will try to use it in another house and use the single rose. Also, the book (sketchbook?) you posted in picture 2 looks quite nice, like a guestbook, so I might use that too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lots of new shots of Borei's progress in the early spring! 


Spoiler




Park area! 


Hanging out with Butch and Phineas in front of my house!


Ken seems to have noticed the security camera in the corner of my room...... 


Mayor's living room! My mayor's houses always have the same vibe throughout my towns :'D


New PWP! Villagers hanging out around the water pump. 


My dirt paths leading towards the entrance of the villager community. 


Bangle taking an afternoon nap


----------



## Stella-Io

I really like the mayor's living room, the colors go well together.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dizzy bone said:


> Also, the book (sketchbook?) you posted in picture 2 looks quite nice, like a guestbook


Yeah, I wish if this item was customizable.
And what, you're putting a security camera in your room?! Or is this a joke



dizzy bone said:


> New PWP! Villagers hanging out around the water pump.


Sparro's face...! 
Also my buddy's trying to make a dirt path as well. Yours looks so nice, soothing and fitting to the area.


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Yeah, I wish if this item was customizable.
> And what, you're putting a security camera in your room?! Or is this a joke
> 
> 
> Sparro's face...! &#55357;&#56838;
> Also my buddy's trying to make a dirt path as well. Yours looks so nice, soothing and fitting to the area.



LOL naw it's a joke. It's because it seemed like he was looking right up at us from the way the room is angled. :'D 
I love Sparro! I like those villagers with really round shocked eyes.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Today I found out one of my friends from Amino had Scoot move into his town. It turned out to be the same Scoot that moved out during my one month hiatus. I got to visit him.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Today I found out one of my friends from Amino had Scoot move into his town. It turned out to be the same Scoot that moved out during my one month hiatus. I got to visit him.


It always feels cute when the villager who moved to other's town remembers us.


----------



## fwn




----------



## dizzy bone

fwn said:


> View attachment 223212
> View attachment 223213



haha your amiibo green screen game is STRONG!! these are so damn cute.


----------



## fwn




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I DID IT, I did it I did it~!!​


Spoiler: I did it !


----------



## fwn




----------



## Bluebellie

fwn said:


> View attachment 223243


You always have such nice screenshots!


----------



## fwn

Bluebellie said:


> You always have such nice screenshots!



thank you~


----------



## Sinmenon

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I DID IT, I did it I did it~!!​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I did it !



Congratulations!
I've started the game recently but I can tell it was hard work. Awesome!


----------



## Stella-Io

My Felyne amiibo came in the mail today, all the way from Japan aaaaaah he's so cute!


----------



## Cou

Stella-Io said:


> View attachment 223246
> View attachment 223247
> 
> My Felyne amiibo came in the mail today, all the way from Japan aaaaaah he's so cute!


ahhh he’s so cute!!! i want him so much but he’s so expensive :d congrats getting him!!! <33


----------



## Snowesque

Getting close to caught up!


----------



## Nunnafinga

More Felyne love.


----------



## HappyTails

Uh, you were just here on Saturday. It is Monday, you loony.



Uhhhhhhhh... thats disturbing Shari. 



Completed my fossil exhibit. Took a while for the last two fossils to show up.



Hey look who decided to visit. 



Your door was open. Thats how I got in.



Savannah and me, just chilling. I find her on this bench a lot. 



I even caught her sleeping on it the other day



No, I will not consider it. Someone needs to suggest the wooden bench and the metal bench already.



And last but not least, I got Kevins pic just because I gave him a perfect fruit. So now I make it a mission to give my villagers perfect fruit, in the hopes of getting their pictures.


----------



## dizzy bone

Apparently Pecan really likes camo. (notice she was already wearing a jungle camo tee)




Phoebe came over and I showed her my mayor's new room! 



Changed the living room chairs to a more greenish tone. I thought that suited her more because of her green hair. 



A glimpse of Borei's forbidden forest! I love how the torch looks at night! (I have three of them in town )


----------



## Sinmenon

I finally got the exterior I wanted.





The villagers love these two trees stumps in front of the cafe right in front of the river, especially Flora and Daisy.


----------



## Cou

got my train renovation!  tbh i thought it would be hell considering not many people play anymore ;;


----------



## fwn




----------



## Stella-Io

Cou said:


> ahhh he’s so cute!!! i want him so much but he’s so expensive :d congrats getting him!!! <33



I actually got the Dan and Quarkefnqdgjwgr amiibo from Amazon for like 18$? Plus ya know S&H. There's was the male rider for a little cheaper, like 17.80, but I couldn't find it when I was gonna order (tbh I didn't look too hard anyway). Also nice paths.



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 223248
> 
> View attachment 223249
> 
> View attachment 223250
> More Felyne love.



OMG his PICTURE now I have to get it, moving him in Secret now, even if his house exterior isn't woodsy.

@*Dizzy Bone *I was about to ask about your QR on your bed haha your QRs are so good and unique.


----------



## MapleSilver

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 223266
> 
> A glimpse of Borei's forbidden forest! I love how the torch looks at night! (I have three of them in town )



I really like the torch PWP, and I don't see it used very often. Glad someone else is enjoying them.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dizzy bone said:


> Changed the living room chairs to a more greenish tone. I thought that suited her more because of her green hair.


Your mayor's room kinda resembles to a room of my grandma's. I feel nostalgic, grandma's house was destroyed by a mega earthquake long ago. Her rooms were exactly like your room.


----------



## rianne

Lily is so smol that when she gave me a mango the animation was a lil wonky. 
˚‧??(˚ ˃̣̣̥⌓˂̣̣̥ )‧??˚


----------



## fwn




----------



## Stella-Io

Time to draw a tree with a sweater.


----------



## fwn




----------



## LadyDestani

fwn said:


> View attachment 223279



Your town looks so cute and peaceful.  I love all of your screenshots!


----------



## Sinmenon

Daisy fell asleep. I just want to wrap her with a blanket and bring her inside.





_- Careless Whisper starts playing in the background -_


----------



## HappyTails

Now that I got all of Shrunks emotions and 10 villagers again, its time for an updated group photo of all the villagers of Glen Ivy


----------



## fwn




----------



## Sinmenon

Flora asked one of my characters to deliver something to Wendy...Who was standing right next to her. ?\_(ツ)_/?
Welp that was the fastest delivery ever


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sinmenon said:


> Flora asked one of my characters to deliver something to Wendy...Who was standing right next to her. ?\_(ツ)_/?
> Welp that was the fastest delivery ever


Yeah this happens to me at times. xD Those times I like to assume they'd like to have me involved, for better relationship!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Restarted my New Leaf life a few days ago thanks to my old n3DS xl becoming a paperweight 6+ months ago and just now getting a replacement. However, here's what my starting group was adding Wolf Link tomorrow and just got Peaches today.

​


----------



## Sinmenon

Limberg and Truffles were my starters too. They sure get around


----------



## DoctorPaine

UGHH okay Isabelle _fine_ I?ll go get your dumb 3 fish encyclopedia entries and-



wait _I caught what on the not even 1 day old character_


----------



## Nunnafinga

Don't take it so hard,pal.Quillson is jealous because he never gets the really cool catchphrases.


Unless you're a huge Star Trek geek like me,you probably won't get this one but I got a big laugh out of it._(Note:My mayor is dressed like Mr.Spock)_


A rare autumn orange sunset.


_""Seeing pink elephants" is a euphemism for drunken hallucination caused by alcoholic hallucinosis or delirium tremens. The term dates back to at least the early 20th century, emerging from earlier idioms about snakes and other creatures." __-Wikipedia_

Well,either my mayor is really drunk or Dizzy has a really bad sunburn.


----------



## MapleSilver

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 223316
> _""Seeing pink elephants" is a euphemism for drunken hallucination caused by alcoholic hallucinosis or delirium tremens. The term dates back to at least the early 20th century, emerging from earlier idioms about snakes and other creatures." __-Wikipedia_
> 
> Well,either my mayor is really drunk or Dizzy has a really bad sunburn.



Ah I always really liked Paolo. He was a great resident of my old Gamecube town. I hope you enjoy him in yours.


----------



## HappyTails

This jungle gym looks completely out of place right here.  This is the beginning part of my park that Im attempting to make.


----------



## Bluebellie

fwn said:


> View attachment 223279



What program do you use for the screen shots?
They are always beautiful!


----------



## Stella-Io

MapleSilver said:


> Ah I always really liked Paolo. He was a great resident of my old Gamecube town. I hope you enjoy him in yours.



Omg I forgot his name was Paolo, I actually thought it was Dizzy, like ya know dizzy drunk. But nah there's just a grey basic elephant named Dizzy.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Stella-Io said:


> Omg I forgot his name was Paolo, I actually thought it was Dizzy, like ya know dizzy drunk. But nah there's just a grey basic elephant named Dizzy.




I've had Dizzy for a long time and a while back I had Paolo in my spare town and I thought he looked like Dizzy but with a bad skin condition.I would have kept him if I didn't already have Dizzy.


----------



## fwn

Bluebellie said:


> What program do you use for the screen shots?
> They are always beautiful!



thank you~ I use photoshop 

—


----------



## Snowesque

*fwn *

Hey, your outfit's so cute. 
Do you have a link to the creator's social of where they post their QRs if any?


----------



## fwn

----


----------



## fwn

reading nook


----------



## Elegant Star123

wow how do you guys get your screenshots to be so clear ;u;


----------



## Snowesque

*fwn *

Oh, I actually have that dress saved already. 
It just looked like it was plain gray in the picture from the edit haha, thanks anyhow.


----------



## Stella-Io

@Snowesque can you share the QRs? The ones fwn uploaded are blurry. And yeah her dress does look plain in her pics.



Elegant Star123 said:


> wow how do you guys get your screenshots to be so clear ;u;



I use the twitter upload tool provided by Nintendo, thou Facebook work as well I haven't done it. From there I redownload them to my phone, edit them in waifu and upload them to tumblr. I've heard if people using photoshop and element 9 to reduce noise and sometimes they also add a lense flare or pastel opaque layer.


----------



## Snowesque

Here's the link, Stella.


----------



## Stella-Io

I think it's not working. It goes to a blank page with 403 Forbidden on top then a small nxing or somethin, and my phone dowant recognize that as a link.


----------



## Snowesque

Are you able to see this?


----------



## Stella-Io

Yes I can, thank you very much!


----------



## Elegant Star123

Stella-Io said:


> @Snowesque can you share the QRs? The ones fwn uploaded are blurry. And yeah her dress does look plain in her pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the twitter upload tool provided by Nintendo, thou Facebook work as well I haven't done it. From there I redownload them to my phone, edit them in waifu and upload them to tumblr. I've heard if people using photoshop and element 9 to reduce noise and sometimes they also add a lense flare or pastel opaque layer.



oh sorry for being a bit confused, but where exactly is this tool Nintendo provided? c:


----------



## fwn

------


----------



## Sinmenon

You can also remove your SD card from your 3DS and open it in a laptop with the right slot. 
Like fwn, I too soften my screenshots on photoshop to remove the jpg noise, but I don't apply any other filters.


----------



## AccfSally

*


I was in the middle of decorating..but ok.​*​


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

A screenshot I took in one of my previous towns, Serenity. There?s a LOT of screenshots of my different towns, but I love the ones taken in this town the most (apologies if it?s blurry)


----------



## fwn




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

I *finally* finished making a welcoming mat for my town.
Took quite some time as for the second mat under it, that was one was a quick and simple thing I made for snowman visitors.​


----------



## Cou

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 223356
> 
> I was in the middle of decorating..but ok.​*​



ahh even though i cant see the whole room it looks so cozy and cute!!


----------



## Sinmenon

But you don't wear shoes, you silly
_...Actually, with this shirt it looks like you are naked_


----------



## Elegant Star123

fwn said:


> i'm sorry, I tried to individually resize so they wouldn't be blurry  i'm glad you were able to get it -
> 
> *elegant star123* the image share service can be accessed by a little button in the bottom right corner of your bottom screen in game? it looks like two windows and an arrow, and it asks you to log into a website to upload screenshots (~:



oh okay! thank you!


----------



## fwn




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sinmenon said:


> _...Actually, with this shirt it looks like you are naked_


I like them looking naked. And would try to have them change all the time. Like pink sweat shirt for Curly or heart t-shirt for Gayle. That way they look cutier~

Okay, now everybody in town オアシス look trying the same jacket which I made as party attire. But... yo Sprinkles...you're too plumpy to look great in that jacket. ;＿;





Spoiler:


----------



## Sinmenon

I think Blanche is looking like that luzon bleeding-heart dove with this shirt instead of a crane, but I'm not totally opposed to the idea of them looking naked. 
Right now three of my villagers decided to wear the school uniforms I've made. Maybe I should make a shirt version of the female ones for the girls and wait for it? idk.

omg your town looks so classy! Sprinkles look good too, very elegant.


----------



## Stella-Io

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I like them looking naked. And would try to have them change all the time. Like pink sweat shirt for Curly or heart t-shirt for Gayle. That way they look cutier~
> 
> Okay, now everybody in town オアシス look trying the same jacket which I made as party attire. But... yo Sprinkles...you're too plumpy to look great in that jacket. ;＿;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I like how all the the animals look dapper then it's just Sprinkle who stretches out the design so much.


----------



## fwn




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Stella-Io said:


> I like how all the the animals look dapper then it's just Sprinkle who stretches out the design so much.



Hahaha yeah. xD;;



Sinmenon said:


> I think Blanche is looking like that luzon bleeding-heart dove with this shirt instead of a crane, but I'm not totally opposed to the idea of them looking naked.
> Right now three of my villagers decided to wear the school uniforms I've made. Maybe I should make a shirt version of the female ones for the girls and wait for it? idk.
> 
> omg your town looks so classy! Sprinkles look good too, very elegant.


Thanks! Actually it's not my town. When I got the copy, this town was there already. I was hesitant to just reset it and decided to tune up just a bit without changing anything big about most of the town, so for me to be able to make the DA of this town. That way the memory of town オアシス will stay forever. ( Though, that's as far as I visit the town in the dream every now and then. )
I started playing this town like that. Then now I'm kinda attached to it to be hesitant to reset. (-_-;


----------



## Stella-Io

fwn said:


> View attachment 223387
> View attachment 223388



Omg fwn, where did you get that blue and grey dress from? It's so pretty.


----------



## fwn

-------


----------



## Mayor Kera

fwn said:


> View attachment 223374



Your screenshots have really sold me on this particular character face. I'm going to use it on my AC Switch character. :3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

With Rolf at cafe, in a pair attire ♥






​


----------



## Nunnafinga

_Look into my eyes,Mayor.....you are getting very sleepy....turn off your mind.....relax and float downstream.......you will bring me two bunches of freshly picked carrots with the greens still attached.......and videos of every Bugs Bunny cartoon ever made.............._


Heh,well I don't wanna brag but I tend to have that effect on women......that are pigs.


You bet your porky butt it's wrong for you....and you are seriously not following the town dress code.You know what the punishment for that is don't you?No slop for a week and your mud wallowing privileges are suspended for five days.......boy,is he strict........


Here's a rare double sit-down in ducky town.


----------



## fwn




----------



## HappyTails

Once again, a villager I dont want to leave tries to. Savannah is the only villager I want gone so of course shes not going to leave. Shes going to be the Cranston of Glen Ivy. *sighs*


Yeah, thats not getting built


Neither is that


This might get built if I can find a place for it.


And I passed the last Fashion Check. The theme was official. It was ornate but I dont have very many ornate stuff so I had to time travel to yesterday then time travel back to get a different theme. I mixed and matched ornate and official and got a Gorgeous desk out of it.



Now today is a close to end of winter almost spring cleaning. All the clothes I own are getting sold and only reordering the clothes I want to keep. This will probably take all day.


----------



## dizzy bone

Dizzy joined my villagers Bea and Wade from my 2nd town for some Desert Island Escape!!! It did not go well...





Will we escape?










Wade is having a hard time...





We did not escape... Also level 6 is really hard -_-

Some more Wade!










Why do I bother making paths if my villagers are just going to step on the grass?! 
just kidding Wade... I felt bad immediately after this photo. just look at his face...


----------



## Stella-Io

Even in glimpses of screenshots your towns are very pretty, I can't wait to see a dream code for them -assuming they don't already have one and I'm just missing it.


----------



## Bluebellie

In the mood for some fishy


----------



## dizzy bone

Some pictures of my town now that I finished plotting in the last bird villagers





Sparro and Piper's house by the cafe










Police station by Sparro's house and the bridge. So all the boxy houses are together!





Wade and Ken's house side by side! I got really lucky with this house colour combo and the flower combos work well with them too!





Avery's house with Nary's house in the back





Nary in front of town hall. Eventually I might replace the storm drain QR with the reset centre but I'm not sure yet. I like that the bamboos cover the MEOW coupon machine at certain angles because I think it looks really out of place with the remodelled zen town hall.





Sann in front of his house


----------



## stiney

I love how it looks like you're yelling at Wade for walking on the grass in that last screenshot.


----------



## LadyDestani

*dizzy bone*

I love how you grouped your villager's houses together by shape, and the colors work so well with the rest of your town. I'm really looking forward to visiting when you have a DA.


----------



## dizzy bone

LadyDestani said:


> *dizzy bone*
> 
> I love how you grouped your villager's houses together by shape, and the colors work so well with the rest of your town. I'm really looking forward to visiting when you have a DA.



Haha thank you! I got lucky with the shapes only for those two areas though :'D but it's nice to see it coming together. I'm excited to upload it when it's finished


----------



## HappyTails

Move out of my town!




Seriously almost all my villagers (save Apollo and Stitches who just moved in) have asked me to move, except her. Its like Cranston all over again. There is always that one villager that just never leaves. 



Side note: unlike Cranston in Ossipri, Savannahs house really isnt in the way. Im not restarting Glen ivy because of her though. I rage restarted Ossipri because of Cranston. Ive fallen in love with Glen Ivy and Im never going to restart, and especially not going to restart because of a villager.


----------



## HappyTails

Sat in front of my laptop for 3 minutes, thinking




Got tired




Then went and raided the fridge.




Basically what I do in real life every day. LOL


----------



## stiney

I finally figured out how to upload screenshots from my 3DS so here's a handful I've taken over the last few months. Next step, get better at editing the photos.








It's sleepy time.





R-E-S-P-E-C-T Find out what it means to me!





Fweinds!








Cause baby you're a firework!





But what does it mean?!​


----------



## MasterM64

HappyTails said:


> Move out of my town!
> 
> View attachment 223429
> 
> 
> Seriously almost all my villagers (save Apollo and Stitches who just moved in) have asked me to move, except her. Its like Cranston all over again. There is always that one villager that just never leaves.
> 
> ...



You could use a amiibo of a villager you like to force Cranston out if need be and it works every time!


----------



## Lemonsky

I like winter so much that I built a snowman indoors.


----------



## Mayor Kera

MasterM64 said:


> You could use a amiibo of a villager you like to force Cranston out if need be and it works every time!



Or you can talk to Savannah a lot until she becomes close friends with you. I've found that the close friends tend to ping more, at least if they're near your house and can see them before another villager pings.


----------



## MasterM64

Mayor Kera said:


> Or you can talk to Savannah a lot until she becomes close friends with you. I've found that the close friends tend to ping more, at least if they're near your house and can see them before another villager pings.



I honestly found that weird how they programmed the game to do that because you would think the opposite would occur! lol I do think the Amiibo approach is still the most effective method because it works even on villagers you brought in using Amiibo (which typically take forever to ping you).


----------



## HappyTails

Looks like your lecture lulled Jacques to sleep. 




- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> You could use a amiibo of a villager you like to force Cranston out if need be and it works every time!



Unfortunately, I dont have any amiibos so Im kind of stuck with her lol. Luckily her house isnt in a bad spot so thats a plus. 



Mayor Kera said:


> Or you can talk to Savannah a lot until she becomes close friends with you. I've found that the close friends tend to ping more, at least if they're near your house and can see them before another villager pings.



Im friends with her, I think. I mean Im talking to her a lot and I do the megaphone trick where I call her name into the megaphone when shes nearby to see if she waves at me so I know im friends with her because she waves at me. So I guess at this point Im just playing the waiting game.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's okay,I've seen a naked frog before.....ooops,probably shouldn't have said that.........


Lion,tiger and bear.....oh,my!


Hey!Who said you could go around sniffing my pockets??You nosy marsupial....what if I told you I have a colostomy bag?I'd bet you'd stop sniffing people's pockets,eh??


Um...........no,thanks.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

HappyTails said:


> Unfortunately, I dont have any amiibos so Im kind of stuck with her lol. Luckily her house isnt in a bad spot so thats a plus.
> 
> Im friends with her, I think. I mean Im talking to her a lot and I do the megaphone trick where I call her name into the megaphone when shes nearby to see if she waves at me so I know im friends with her because she waves at me. So I guess at this point Im just playing the waiting game.



I was the same way with Fuchsia. It took me nearly 3 years ( without time travelling ) to move her to the town where she was supposed to be already. And now the same way with Chrissy. She isn't gonna part with mayor Ayaka in my 6th town no. matter. what. In the town clock, I've TTed far like 3 years by moving a day at a time, no luck. But it happens eventually! ( I believe... )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> Hey!Who said you could go around sniffing my pockets??You nosy marsupial....what if I told you I have a colostomy bag?I'd bet you'd stop sniffing people's pockets,eh??


Colostomy bag;;;


----------



## Nunnafinga

*ACNL Rarities*
---------------

The red train


Two villagers sitting together on a PWP that is not a bench.


The purple sunrise








Olaf and Joey:The only non-superhero villagers that wear pants.


----------



## Roobi

Yesterday was the first time I caught one of my villagers taking a nap. Also note the snowmam looming in the background XD


----------



## stiney

Why do you look so sly. Why do you need a spotlight shining into your shower? What do you do in there, Cheri?















Poncho is having some day.












But...you're a frog...​


----------



## stiney

I see you creeping there, Lloyd.








A Halloween party, maybe.








He's on to me! Quick, stuff him in a coffin before he tells anyone else!








Poor Kyle.​


----------



## HappyTails

This Bingo Card is such a tease. 


Flower Clock. I finally decided on a place to build it.



Yeah, no. I'm not building that. But it's nice to have dreams.


Right away, Da'ling. I know you like Blend with no milk or sugar. (I actually guessed her coffee choice and got it right the first time. I'm not looking up any guides on coffee preferences so all my villagers and NPC coffee preferences are guesses)


No they are probably wondering how someone who walks on two legs with x's for eyes can see clearly.


What the? How the HECK did you get all the way over here?! I just saw you in the museum like a second ago! Teleportation magic is real!


Yes, Rosie I get it.


And Savannah finally pinged me to move. She's out on the 16th. Well 17th since she will be in boxes on the 16th.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

_Yeah, I decided to be funny and hide behind the store.
Though, it really doesn't seem like Mr. Nook is too thrilled with me eating in his store._


_Ummm...Felyne, I don't think that's how it's made.
Also, I would make another comment here, but not too sure it'd be appropriate for the forums._​


----------



## Snowesque

I like not talking to Jack so I may see them walking around my town as much as possible.
It sort of gives a nice, magical vibe.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 223455
> It's okay,I've seen a naked frog before.....ooops,probably shouldn't have said that.........
> 
> View attachment 223456
> Lion,tiger and bear.....oh,my!



Oh my, you have dangerous animals in your town xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



HappyTails said:


> Sat in front of my laptop for 3 minutes, thinking
> 
> View attachment 223430
> 
> 
> Got tired
> 
> View attachment 223431
> 
> 
> Then went and raided the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 223432
> 
> 
> Basically what I do in real life every day. LOL



sounds kinda sad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> I like winter so much that I built a snowman indoors.



But how did you have the snow not to melt?!


----------



## Bluebellie

Nunnafinga said:


> *ACNL Rarities*
> ---------------
> View attachment 223505
> The red train
> 
> View attachment 223506
> Two villagers sitting together on a PWP that is not a bench.
> 
> View attachment 223507
> The purple sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olaf and Joey:The only non-superhero villagers that wear pants.


Ohh I?ve never had the red train.
Is there a way to get it to pop up? Or is it random? I tried searching google for more info and got nothing.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bluebellie said:


> Ohh I’ve never had the red train.
> Is there a way to get it to pop up? Or is it random? I tried searching google for more info and got nothing.



The red train rolls through your town everyday at 10:21 AM.It might come through at other times but the 10:21 is the only one I'm sure about.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Bluebellie said:


> Ohh I’ve never had the red train.
> Is there a way to get it to pop up? Or is it random? I tried searching google for more info and got nothing.



It pops up at 10:21 AM and 8:35 PM. Those are the only two times I know.


----------



## AccfSally

*



This is why people hack now, Isabelle.



This town will grow if I don't do anything with it.
I'm visiting my other town, Ume.
Bamboo forest town.​*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's the latest in Animal Crossing fashion:I call it "modern Amish".Pompom displays eyeball popping approval.


Bad ducky.....we need to wash out your bill with soap!........who gave her that catchphrase anyways?..........


_"O Romeo,Romeo,wherefore art thou Romeo?"_
Wait a sec....I'm supposed to be down there and you're supposed to be up here.Geez,these Shakespeare On the Beach rehearsals are not going well.And that Juliet is such a cow......


Well,pal you better make your move before he melts.


----------



## dizzy bone

I think it's funny how the beak accessory is compatible with the Sheik costume. Probably a glitch lol. 




My baby beagles are so cute



<3



There's literally a red snapper on your table right there. 



Bea's face :'D


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Was chilling with my beloved friend who's just got back to NL!
Welcome back Pachi~♥








Then we were combined into one thing.
↓




Spoiler: ★





















​


----------



## Sophie23

Here’s a photo of my town flag~


----------



## fwn

(my husband made the dress hanging ｡• ᵕ •｡)


----------



## AccfSally

*
My Mayor's room in the past.


Mayor's room now​*​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Eevee23 said:


> Here?s a photo of my town flag~ View attachment 223630



Just saw the flag~ it was flowery & gentle touch. Nice flag.


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 223636
> My Mayor's room in the past.
> 
> View attachment 223637
> Mayor's room now​*​



Love the dividers! Looks so cozy. Is that a zen garden in the back?


----------



## AccfSally

dizzy bone said:


> Love the dividers! Looks so cozy. Is that a zen garden in the back?



Yup, it's a Zen garden.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Sitting villagers​*​


----------



## rianne

Noooo omg you precious lil floof. (╥﹏╥)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

So, when I visited the club Tortimer, this girl in green jacket was there. After saying hi to each other, she said that she needs advice or such. The moment I typed yes? the following 2 visitors arrived. To these new comers she said the same words. I was in the middle of bug hunting outside, and heard her talking about something like the hacker she met and friended at island.
When I came back inside, they were gathering like that! with those 2 comers friendly listening to her. It made me smile and wanted to share it here. ☺
​


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> So, when I visited the club Tortimer, this girl in green jacket was there. After saying hi to each other, she said that she needs advice or such. The moment I typed yes? the following 2 visitors arrived. To these new comers she said the same words. I was in the middle of bug hunting outside, and heard her talking about something like the hacker she met and friended at island.
> When I came back inside, they were gathering like that! with those 2 comers friendly listening to her. It made me smile and wanted to share it here. ☺
> ​



that's so cute :'D


----------



## dizzy bone

I swear these two are always having cute conversations and talking to each other constantly. Just wear matching clothes already!



Wade has officially joined the cool kids club at school. I guess I should build an actual school for them since half my villagers now wear the gakuran school jacket.


----------



## Bluebellie

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 223711
> 
> I swear these two are always having cute conversations and talking to each other constantly. Just wear matching clothes already!
> 
> View attachment 223712
> 
> Wade has officially joined the cool kids club at school. I guess I should build an actual school for them since half my villagers now wear the gakuran school jacket.


Omg wade is soo cute! <3
I think I just fell in love!


----------



## dizzy bone

Bluebellie said:


> Omg wade is soo cute! <3
> I think I just fell in love!



He sure is!! His sad face is so cute. Whenever he asks if we can hang out I always make him waddle around following my mayor because he's just too cute when he runs after me! 

Are you making a black and white town? He's a bit on the whiter side but he has black accents so he could work with the rest of your villagers!


----------



## Nunnafinga

....said the ducky with a pear tree just a foot and a half behind her.Wait a sec...I've had this duck town for five years but I've never wondered if ducks actually eat fruit in real life or just in Animal Crossing.I found a list of stuff they really eat:

_Small fish and fish eggs
Snails, worms, slugs, and mollusks
Small crustaceans such as crayfish
Grass, leaves, and weeds
Algae and aquatic plants and roots
Frogs(!), tadpoles, salamanders, and other amphibians
Aquatic and land insects
Seeds and grain
Small berries,* fruits*, and nuts_

Well,there it is on the list.But they also eat frogs?Hmmm,Jambette used to live in this town and then she mysteriously vanished.......




I thought I had this intriguing big bear love triangle going on in my town but then goofy Pinky had to go and spoil it all.


Bucket list item #16:Skinny dipping at midnight with two hippos.


----------



## Stella-Io

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 223758
> ....said the ducky with a pear tree just a foot and a half behind her.Wait a sec...I've had this duck town for five years but I've never wondered if ducks actually eat fruit in real life or just in Animal Crossing.I found a list of stuff they really eat:
> 
> _Small fish and fish eggs
> Snails, worms, slugs, and mollusks
> Small crustaceans such as crayfish
> Grass, leaves, and weeds
> Algae and aquatic plants and roots
> Frogs(!), tadpoles, salamanders, and other amphibians
> Aquatic and land insects
> Seeds and grain
> Small berries,* fruits*, and nuts_
> 
> Well,there it is on the list.But they also eat frogs?Hmmm,Jambette used to live in this town and then she mysteriously vanished.......
> 
> View attachment 223760
> View attachment 223761
> View attachment 223762
> I thought I had this intriguing big bear love triangle going on in my town but then goofy Pinky had to go and spoil it all.
> 
> View attachment 223763
> Bucket list item #16:Skinny dipping at midnight with two hippos.



I have never seen a duck eat half of those things. I have thou, seen a duck throat an entire grape. Like a dummy.


----------



## HappyTails

Snowman fail.




Me and Rosie just chillaxing. Me with coffee at night.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Stella-Io said:


> I have never seen a duck eat half of those things. I have thou, seen a duck throat an entire grape. Like a dummy.



Yeah,the only thing I've ever seen a duck eat is breadcrumbs.I didn't realize they feed on so many things.


----------



## Stella-Io

They actually shouldn't eat bread, the calcium content gives them a condition called 'angel wings' in which their wings will literally start twisting up. The calcium is bad for their hollow bones.


----------



## stiney

^This

Plus they will eat things like fruit, but it's not really the main part of their diet. If you want to get really weirded out, though, look at the Wikipedia pages for "herbivores" like squirrels to see what they've been known to eat.



> Eastern gray squirrels eat a range of foods, such as tree bark, tree buds, berries, many types of seeds and acorns, walnuts, and other nuts, like hazelnuts (see picture) and some types of fungi found in the forests, including fly agaric mushrooms (Amanita muscaria).[31]...The squirrels also raid gardens for tomatoes, corn, strawberries, and other garden crops.[33] Sometimes they eat the tomato seeds and discard the rest. On occasion, eastern gray squirrels also prey upon insects, frogs, small rodents including other squirrels, and small birds, their eggs, and young.[2][23] They also gnaw on bones, antlers, and turtle shells – likely as a source of minerals scarce in their normal diet.


----------



## Stella-Io

Jeezez, squirrels are vicious, eating bones, other squirrels, frogs and such. Also they're wasteful, eating only Tomato seeds.


----------



## Stella-Io

An image I had saved before I wasn't able to go online anymore.

I like Ginseng's workshop/bedroom so much that I'm gonna leave it there, idec if it doesn't derive from Rune Factory.


----------



## stiney

Ha! I have a workshop in my mayor's basement with a lot of the same furniture. (What's the shelving unit in the upper corner though?) I've also got lots of the model items and some Gulliver items strewn about, the mountain standee, stuff like that. The implication is she's building the town. I need to add some more clothing related stuff; I've got the sewing machine in there, but should add a mannequin or shirt.


----------



## Stella-Io

The one in the upper corner behind Ginseng is the tool shelf I got from Ike's RV. I think you can get it from other places too.

I like that idea that's she's building the town! For Ginseng my idea is that she's supposed to be the town carpenter, like that one you go talk to in the game to expand your house, build you fields and furniture, ect...


----------



## stiney

Thanks! I'll try to get some screenshots when I get home from work.


----------



## drowningfairies

Here's a picture near the entrance of my town. c:


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm into creepy stuff again, so I made witchy Kasumi a witchy plague doctor. QR not mine btw.


----------



## Mr_Persona

HappyTails said:


> Snowman fail.
> 
> View attachment 223787
> 
> 
> Me and Rosie just chillaxing. Me with coffee at night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223788



Man what happened to the snowman
I didn't even know you can make a mistake like that.


----------



## MasterM64

I find this picture very satisfying seeing so many saplings growing at once (replanted my Perfect Pear grove due to having to destroy part of it for plot resetting purposes):


----------



## LadyDestani

Celebrating my Train Station Remodel...the final PWP in Sakura! 



Now I just have to finish my landscaping...


----------



## rianne

First day of spring in bootleg Paradise (not Jared's/MasterM64's town lol). c:


----------



## AccfSally

*



It's a cloudy start for Moonview on the first day of Spring.
Also, I have to change my path.​*​


----------



## AccfSally

*

Foggy Morning.​*​


----------



## Bluebellie

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 223938
> 
> Foggy Morning.​*​



My favorite mornings <3


----------



## Nougat

Finally realised I can just upload screenshots to imgur 






This one is from a little while ago (I really don't miss that snow!) but I caught Felicity sleeping on a bench when I came back from doing some diving, so I went to chill with her.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Fixing up my kitchen.



I sat a Zen garden next to my house, in Moonview.



Fixed up the area round the Fire pit.
*​


----------



## Chizuru

Finally got to play New Leaf...!








EDIT 1Yeah, something bad happened with my second screenshot...oh well)
EDIT 2: Repaired!


----------



## LadyDestani

Spring is finally here!


----------



## Bluebellie

LadyDestani said:


> Spring is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 224026
> 
> View attachment 224027
> 
> View attachment 224028



Cute!do you make your qr?


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> Cute!do you make your qr?



No, I'm horrible at making qr codes.  I've tried a couple times, but I'm never completely happy with the outcome.  I found all the ones you see online.


----------



## rianne

The upside of winter in-game.






They're adorable together omg I'm so glad they get along. (,:


----------



## CaramelCookie

Viva festivale ♪


----------



## rianne

First rainbow of 2019 in my town. Waiting for a double!


----------



## carackobama

a sleepy evening in town hanging out with my favourite boi <3


----------



## CaramelCookie

A bit late, but my first town ever turned 2 years old this february 18


----------



## Uko

Added some Pokemon paintings to my lil house.


Made my first island trip in my jammies. (Freakin' SHARKS!)


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Found Kabuki and Butch Sleeping.. I hope they are okay...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's the exciting bridge shovel fight scene from the soon to be released _Slightly Above and a Bit To The Right of the Planet of The Apes_,the 217th installment in the searing _Planet of The Apes_ saga.


Toilet?What toilet?Oh,yeah....you're a dog so that toilet could be pretty much anywhere.


Animal Crossing is the only video game in which a bear and a goat can fall asleep next to each other sitting on a park bench in the middle of the day.


Those krazy koalas had a bridge party for Festivale.Yeah,nice outfit Mayor Party Pooper.


----------



## duckyducky

Lavender, I love you.


----------



## Snowesque

I got the chocolate heart from Kidd surprisingly this year!


----------



## carackobama

duckyducky said:


> Lavender, I love you.
> View attachment 224245



This sky is so beautiful!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

"Mom" gave me a letter with gift.
Saying she's worried bout me.
The gift was *pacifier*.
I wore it regardless.







Mom, now do you feel better?




Spoiler:  











​


----------



## AccfSally

*Just started to work on my new town, Faebi.
Also I can't wait until I unlock the QR code machine for my side character


​*​


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Rosie gave me her pic today!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Flurry visited me for the first time.
She said the room is very much showing how I am like.
This is.. how I am like to you, Flurry...?


----------



## carackobama

can we all agree to please protect Leif at all costs? he?s the purest boi <3


----------



## AccfSally

*


I hope he's lying.​*​


----------



## carackobama

Happy Birthday to Julian! <3


----------



## AccfSally

*

 I really hate to kick out Anicotti for this.​*​


----------



## Stella-Io

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 224313
> 
> I really hate to kick out Anicotti for this.​*​



Um, wow, RUDE MUCH? Like, RIGHT as you get off the ramp.


----------



## carackobama

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 224313
> 
> I really hate to kick out Anicotti for this.​*​



this is a CRIME


----------



## Mr_Persona

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 224284
> View attachment 224285
> 
> I hope he's lying.​*​



sad house

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> "Mom" gave me a letter with gift.
> Saying she's worried bout me.
> The gift was *pacifier*.
> I wore it regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom, now do you feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



XD funny she see you as a baby
idk why everyone gets baby stuff from their mom.


----------



## AccfSally

*




Anyone else notice when Chip does that one pose when he's about to announce the second winner, he kinda pushes one of the villagers to the side. Look at Sparro.
I knew this for years now.​*​


----------



## Stella-Io

Ah poor Sparrow, he just wants to watch.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 224313
> 
> I really hate to kick out Anicotti for this.​*​



Wow, that's... very sorry. :c


----------



## Sophie23

My house~

- - - Post Merge - - -











Inside the house~


----------



## daisyy

Eevee23 said:


> View attachment 224348
> 
> My house~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 224349
> 
> View attachment 224350
> 
> View attachment 224351
> 
> View attachment 224352
> 
> View attachment 224353
> 
> Inside the house~



wow this bathroom is absolutely amazing! it looks so cozy and functional. i love every room, thanks for sharing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

a bit belated since i found this thread lol but here are two photos from the past two events:





my first gold fishing trophy! i think i've owned this game for 2-3 years and i've never won or even entered the fishing tourney for that matter..





it was also my first time participating in festivale! i wanted to capture this moment with the floating feathers and my mayor all dressed up.


----------



## Lemonsky

These specific yellow roses have a special meaning and I cherish them.






When I visited Fang yesterday, I noticed that he chose quite an awkward spot for the TV I gave him.






I also found out that he looks funny from the front while doing the sheepishness emote.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Finished the area around Dobie's house.
​*


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I totally did not push Charlise into a pitfall trap. Silly Charlise


----------



## duckyducky

*changing*

Hi umm I messed up on my posts so I'll just talk about how cute all these pics are.
They're really cute. I enjoy looking at them. : " )


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Aurora night.
( I'm started being hesitant to reset this town... )


----------



## duckyducky

<3 Lopez makes me happy


----------



## xfire09

Kid Cat's Birthday was so awesome that he clipped a DJ set through his house wall!


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm always curious, do you hack your town, and that's why items clip? I've only seen that in hacked towns/pics of towns I know for a fact are hacked.


----------



## AccfSally

xfire09 said:


> View attachment 224412
> View attachment 224411
> View attachment 224413
> 
> Kid Cat's Birthday was so awesome that he clipped a DJ set through his house wall!



I see Nintendo didn't fix that weird glitch, I remember a villager in my town did this years ago.


----------



## Pitfall Sid

Oh, you, Butch


----------



## mayor thorn

Fun with greetings!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Questioning if should kick Charlise out because of this


----------



## Sophie23

daisyy said:


> wow this bathroom is absolutely amazing! it looks so cozy and functional. i love every room, thanks for sharing!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> a bit belated since i found this thread lol but here are two photos from the past two events:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first gold fishing trophy! i think i've owned this game for 2-3 years and i've never won or even entered the fishing tourney for that matter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was also my first time participating in festivale! i wanted to capture this moment with the floating feathers and my mayor all dressed up.



You?re welcome, I?m glad you like it~


----------



## AccfSally

*
Apparently this town is a perfect town​*​


----------



## DubiousDelphine

A jock (Kody) and peppy (Chai) conversation




























OH NO Kody tooks Chai's catchphrase


----------



## maple22

It was raining yesterday, so I was able to catch some pretty good fish.


----------



## Seastar

About a month or so ago I decided to finally go back to Club Tortimer. I've been going there a lot now and this is my favorite screenshot so far.


----------



## Stella-Io

Jirachi100 said:


> About a month or so ago I decided to finally go back to Club Tortimer. I've been going there a lot now and this is my favorite screenshot so far.



What are the odds even thou?! That's some like long lost twin stuff right there.

That reminds me if a time I was dressed as Callie -the pink one right?- just cause, and I met someone else dressed as Marie -the green one. I took some pics but nothing comes close to being twins as that!


----------



## Bluebellie

Jirachi100 said:


> About a month or so ago I decided to finally go back to Club Tortimer. I've been going there a lot now and this is my favorite screenshot so far.


Hacker?


----------



## DubiousDelphine

What a conicedence. Cece dedcided to Viche's House


----------



## AccfSally

*

Moonview turned 2 years old today and my Mayor has bed hair.​*​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

AccfSally said:


> *Moonview turned 2 years old today and my Mayor has bed hair.​*​


Congratulations to Mayor Cadette.


----------



## Wallows

I thought I?d be able to go to TBT straight from my DS and upload this photo... but for some reason I got an error code. No worries!
enjoy this low quality picture heh



Spoiler: it looks kind of big











I was scared that I?d be looking for maps for hours but it only took two tries! And I got one of my favorite villagers (Naomi)! soo excited to grow this town


----------



## Seastar

Bluebellie said:


> Hacker?



Yep. They also acted a bit weird as if they expected me to have never seen this before. (I've seen it maybe 3 or 4 times)


----------



## maple22

that's a bit much, faux-Pecan.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Absolutely not!

Not with theme I'm going for.​*​


----------



## maple22

What in the world have I done to Chief?


----------



## Seastar

I've decided to share some random screenshots of mine.


Spoiler: I uploaded too many. Click to see them.




I don't even have school anymore, so yeah.


Something feels weird about hearing this from him.


I cannot imagine where that story is going.


Sure, blame it on the trees instead of admitting you weren't watching the road. (Also I want to move in these squirrels but I don't know who to kick out aaahhh)


Yes! Of course I think that!


One of my favorite lines from him.


I misread this at first and thought he was talking about a stick person instead of a bug. It sounds funnier that way.


That's quite a nightmare.


Are you talking about me?


Hey, that almost sounds like a Zelda quote.


I accidentally went back to my old town on Skye's birthday, which means I didn't have a good present for her. Oops!



Since Inklings and Octolings cannot swim, should I be concerned he's saying that?


I was getting really weird dialogue when I scanned him into my old town. What even is that movie?!


I never thought of my houses as mansions before. I feel flattered.

Lol, I reached the attachment limit. I'll share more screenshots another time.


----------



## salty-

Just happened a little bit ago, I forgot that I had to do the ceremony for the sign. The sign I made for my dog who passed away so it's kind of weird for me to see all my villagers crowded around the spot. Also how do ya'll get such screenshots?


----------



## Seastar

I hope it's okay if I share more screenshots within the same day!


Spoiler: I still have too many. Click to see them




Gee, I wonder why.


Too late. Now the world knows! (If TBT counts as the world, that is.)


He just wants to be human Link again. That is so sad.


I don't understand how anyone can tell that just by looking at you, Peggy!


That is such a silly name.


Just your average Cherry and Erik argument.


Thanks, Resetti.


I think it's funny you can get this message to pop up with the megaphone.


I'm trying to decorate my basement. Stop shouting at me!


I thought this sounded funny.


Miranda being weird.



How did she manage to do that? Yikes.


More knowledge from Resetti.


I thought this looked very amusing.


----------



## AccfSally

*


Lolly testing out the new mini park in town.

*​


----------



## AccfSally

*

The front of the Town Hall in Faebi*​


----------



## salty-

Gonna upload the randos i took today






getting my town together slowly~


----------



## Snowesque

Just admiring the falling blossoms under the shade ~ !


----------



## CaramelCookie

I know the answer for this one, teacher!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had a very ducky birthday party last month surprisingly hosted by Derwin.I thought Joey might be the host but I got my other lazy duck instead.Scoot refuses to take off his helmet even for the mayor's B-day.


Eh.....how's about a nice,friendly handshake instead?Geez,that Jambette is one hot-to-trot froggy.



You'd think a squirrel would know what to do with a giant nut.Of course,I bought it because I like her and stuff.


----------



## salty-

Found out how to make my screenshots slightly less small! I'm working on Sweets' cafe, it's getting there!


----------



## AccfSally

*
Too close you two.​*
​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

And this is who's moved in after Flurry. Oh yes.


----------



## salty-

Some more of my lil cafe!

The fountains aren't staying behind the counter like that, I'm just waiting for a table to come in to put them back there behind the lil dining table, need to get a potbelly stove for that space inbetween the counter, change the espresso machine to blue or green, and possibly change all the counters back to the 'casual' style. It's definitely getting there and I'm very proud of it so far!
Featuring my friendo fitemel0ser <3
The pictures are for some reason not showing up correctly on my reply, they're popping up as jpegs


----------



## maple22

T&T Emporium is selling two of K.K.'s weirdest songs today.





Nice sarcasm, Tipper.


----------



## Seastar

I have more screenshots!


Spoiler: Click to see them





He said this was his April Fool's joke, but he could still be seriously considering it.


Well said.


Close enough.


Link just said _I'm_ the hero.


Trust me. It didn't make sense in context either.


Yeah, that's right.


That's a bit specific.


A what?


What makes you think I want my boring default floor back? Especially at that price.


What does that even mean? It's just an unfinished room you weren't meant to see yet!


That is actually terrifying.


Sure you did...


Blanca really messed up and said Ganon's dream job! (By the way, I was doing the event for my brother in this screenshot)


That's actually pretty accurate.


----------



## maple22

Kapp'n was talking to himself at the Roost today.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Me and Hazel enjoying the last bit of the blossoms.
I think April 10 is the last day.​*​


----------



## AccfSally

*


When talking to Saharah after 12 am, you get this message.
Only when you're trying to get new wallpaper and flooring, I just found this out.​*​


----------



## Stella-Io

"Sleep like wet mudd" Saharah has said some pretty weird things, but that might be the weirdest I've heard.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Made a few changes to my kitchen in Moonview​*​


----------



## salty-

Meteor shower tonight!


----------



## Wallows

​
First I saw Naomi and Julian fishing so I stood between them to take a picture, and then I realized this...


----------



## salty-

Some more pictures of how my rooms look in Sweets house! Her game room (bottom pic) I am really proud of! I'm thinking of changing her wallpaper however


----------



## Lancelot

I just came here to browse but looking at all your photos made me really exciting for AC switch :') Cant wait to catch some bugs at 1am again


----------



## Nougat

I saved up a few screenshots for this thread! 

Oh I miss Sakura season already..!













Marina & I on a girly coffee date! We totally bonded over our pink outfits.





Still love wearing this outfit now & then! My boyfriend played for HOURS to unlock that wig!


----------



## AccfSally

*


A small beauty salon.​*​


----------



## Wallows

​
After an hour and many videos, I finally caught one! I almost didn’t cause I read that coelacanth shadows are thin and this one wasn’t. Good thing I took the chance


----------



## Nunnafinga

I know exactly what you're talkin' about,Gonzo.


----------



## salty-

Sweets Cafe and Game room completed!


----------



## Snowesque

I wish this was not a goodbye...


----------



## rianne

So sweet.


----------



## Bluebellie

Snowesque said:


> I wish this was not a goodbye...



How’d you get this badge?


----------



## chet_manley

Bluebellie said:


> How’d you get this badge?



My guess...owning multiple DS/copies of New Leaf.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"You'll wake up now,Mister!" sez Mayor Tackleberry.


Geez,pal...I know Julian is waaaay more popular than you but you don't gotta hate him for that.He might be a fancy schmancy unicorn and all but you have better hair.......and you have eyes,real eyes and not a couple of false eyelashes  permanently glued shut.



Uhh....I guess,considering your house has a dirt floor,cardboard furniture,random papers,garbage bags, and possibly dog poop on the floor and moldy looking walls.Did Gaston decorate your house?


----------



## Seastar

I'm behind on sharing my screenshots, so here are some more.


Spoiler: Click to see them





I tested out my Amiibo cards and thought these messages were interesting.


That's a weird way to greet someone. (I was visiting my friend)


What do you mean by "again"?


How is this secret? He's being weird.


I actually don't know what he means.


He doesn't even stop to think this room might not be finished yet.


It's night, you goof.


But why would you want that?


No... no, it's not. I've scanned you in multiple times.


For some reason I like scaring the campers.


That is oddly specific.



I don't even know if that's a compliment or not.


How is my basement a mansion?


----------



## AccfSally

*

A new Hammock in town. *​


----------



## Seastar

Here are some more screenshots!


Spoiler: Click to see them




Something sounds incredibly wrong about this.


Creepy cat mask is better? Okay then. (You can't tell, but I'm in my friend's town. She has Miranda too.)


Sounds like a scam.


I've never seen this dialogue before?? It's hilarious.


No, it's not. It's a mess and I hate it. (If you can't tell, this is my old town.)


Then why did you say woah like that???


I still miss her after all these years. She didn't start visiting until after the Amiibo update, which is odd.


Then why did you tell me?


I'm not even looking at her?? (By the way, that's a nickname.)


Please don't visit. It's nothing but a mess.


Is it weird to visit my own dream town? (Screenshot is from Twinleaf in case you're confused.)


Does anyone else feel really emotional after reading the date they started their first town?


Ew.


STOP. You're scaring the squid kid!


The mayor of Twinleaf has achieved something no one in Popstar ever did. Clearly I like my second town more.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Beautiful Sunset​*


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

In that pic with Colton...are you dressed as Spock?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> In that pic with Colton...are you dressed as Spock?




Yeah.I gave the mayor's house a sci-fi theme so I figured that he should be dressed accordingly.I wonder if there's a way to give him pointed ears too....?


----------



## Seastar

I have more screenshots again!


Spoiler: Click to see them




What is that on the TV? It's on fire!


But... why?


What? No, I'm not your mother!


Wait, you mean... Inkwell hasn't played Splatoon?


Thanks for stating the obvious... right next to him.


Very creative of me (not). 




I think I found one of those rare sunrises!


Wait, what are you trying to say?


That is not how a normal person asks for new furniture...


Well of course I don't. I'm not like you.


This is incredibly awkward.


That sounds like a really annoying song.


Did she run out of things to say or something?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

These pictures never cease to amaze me in Animal Crossing.



Jirachi100 said:


> I have more screenshots again!
> View attachment 225493
> That sounds like a really annoying song.



I don't know about you, but I had a feeling Nintendo was trying to reference "99 Red Balloons", but with a longer title.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Hamlet and Viche




















Same Viche, Same....




What is Horchata?




i didnt realise hamlet blinked in the photo XD


----------



## Stella-Io

Yet during the entire conversation, they are hardly facing each other.


----------



## Moonfish

DubiousDelphine said:


> What is Horchata?



Horchata is a fantastic Mexican spiced milk beverage.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I wish there was too. I am making a Character for Leonard Nimoy and I am having his house like the Enterprise as well. I really wish we could do the Hero's wig but just the ears.

Aso nice job on the furniture.


----------



## Valzed

Just a couple of things I found funny in Sheepish...





Um... Cashmere... I'm pretty sure that's a fire hazard.





A PSA from Fang on umbrella twirling...


----------



## rianne

Threat level: high


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,yeah......aren't you Angelina Jolie?


The Mayor responds to complaints from his villagers about a frightening yellow rabbit with an extremely large head who is standing motionless in the middle of the town plaza:_"Big head rabbit.......say hello to my little friend(spoken with a ridiculous Cuban accent)...."_


How rare......a rare mushroom!


Ummm...that rare mushroom kinda looks like some rare villager doo doo.


----------



## USN Peter

A new record.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I finally started working on the inside of my Mayor's house in Faebi.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

*The Seventh Chicken of the Apocalypse*












I recently acquired Ken and realized that he is the seventh chicken living in my towns.That's almost a whole town's worth of chickens but I don't eggspect to be starting an all-chicken town any time soon.


----------



## USN Peter

.... I suppose everyone has their own taste.


----------



## salty-

Back to share some more screenshots! Some are a lil older which is why the outfits will change around in some of these

Sweets lil sewing corner!


Julian came over to visit the other day! He kept asking about moving in

thanks man


----------



## AccfSally

*

Interesting sky over Chocolat.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Everybody's a Comedian*












I tend to give the comedian's outfit as a birthday gift to some of my favorite villagers and they usually humor me by slapping it on right after receiving it.....except for Wart Jr. who decided to wear it of his own accord.I think Kevin Bacon wears it best because he fills it out better than everyone else.I wonder if Rodney Dangerfield had a suit like this one?


----------



## LadyDestani

My villagers have been saying some very strange things recently.  It makes me wonder what's going in my town when I log out each night. 











Also, after the Fishing Tourney today, I finished my Underwater Room in the museum.  I was trying to make it look like the ocean floor littered with debris from shipwrecks and human civilization.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Chrissy on stroll ♫


----------



## Valzed

Yes, Pietro - this means you.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Just wanted to share  ~ my sweet boy ~  here ^^


----------



## DubiousDelphine

here!


----------



## Tessie

THIS TOOK TWO HOURS 








do you guys know how many sea basses i had to go through :'c


----------



## Nunnafinga

I didn't know my mayor could warm her hands over the bonfire in Clay's house.Can't get a drink from his watering trough,though.


Lunch time at Sylvana's place.She's saving that bowl of udon soup "for later"......much later considering that it appears to be encased with bulletproof glass.


Strange weather in town.....gray skies and purple water.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

~ this ~ is probay the cutest thing to ever happen in my town.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Cat banquet ♫


----------



## AccfSally

*

Camofrog really likes this area. 
He's usually here a lot.​*


----------



## Bluebellie

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 226124
> I didn't know my mayor could warm her hands over the bonfire in Clay's house.Can't get a drink from his watering trough,though.
> 
> View attachment 226125
> Lunch time at Sylvana's place.She's saving that bowl of udon soup "for later"......much later considering that it appears to be encased with bulletproof glass.
> 
> View attachment 226126
> Strange weather in town.....gray skies and purple water.



Do you remember what day and time was the grey sky?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bluebellie said:


> Do you remember what day and time was the grey sky?


Lessee....I think the date in that town at the time I took this screenshot was either May 30 or May 31st and I usually play in the late afternoon so it was probably between 3 PM and 6 PM.


----------



## AccfSally

*


Meeting Freya at Main Street.
*​


----------



## Bizhiins

I found Katt sleeping  so cute


----------



## lars708

Valzed said:


> Yes, Pietro - this means you.



Willowwwww so cute


----------



## Alienfish

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 226315
> 
> Meeting Freya at Main Street.
> *​



Omg this made my day... FIND a pack of gum.... bruh just go buy one pack or stuff lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

Some random Main Street villagers formed a singing group.They call themselves "Hans Gruber & A Flock of Seaducks".They're not bad but that yellow guy really needs to work on his stage presence.


Gee,thanks!Wait a sec.......I don't think he was being completely sincere.........



Some animals see themselves in a different light.


----------



## Pistache

Baabara left my town yesterday. Her last letter to me contained her picture. I can't even... the feels ;-;


----------



## DubiousDelphine

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 226315
> 
> Meeting Freya at Main Street.
> *​



What a mood


----------



## Pistache

Third picture in 9 days. What's going on?!





Wolfgang, you're next.


----------



## Snowesque

It me


----------



## Valzed

Hubby (Sun) & I (Sunflower) on the Summer Solstice. 
This is the first time I've had someone to pose with me for one of these cutouts.​


----------



## Bizhiins

Valzed said:


> Hubby (Sun) & I (Sunflower) on the Summer Solstice.
> This is the first time I've had someone to pose with me for one of these cutouts.​



That?s so cute! Do you both do poses too when you approach the cutout? I was wondering if that?s what happens


----------



## Valzed

Bizhiins said:


> That’s so cute! Do you both do poses too when you approach the cutout? I was wondering if that’s what happens



Thank you! This was our first cutout so we didn't think to try doing a pose. We just ran up & put our mayors in place. lol! I'm not sure you can strike a pose behind the cutouts. We'll have to try!


----------



## sizzi

Gotta love a sassy queen (especially when she's working part time at The Roost!)


----------



## Paperboy012305

sizzi said:


> Gotta love a sassy queen (especially when she's working part time at The Roost!)


How funny is that your character's eyes are closed and not open. Savage lass.


----------



## sizzi

Paperboy012305 said:


> How funny is that your character's eyes are closed and not open. Savage lass.



Must be cause she's a red head


----------



## fwn

​


----------



## Mokuren

My newly finished rooms  I was never into decorating houses but I am happy how they turned out.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Mokuren said:


> My newly finished rooms  I was never into decorating houses but I am happy how they turned out.
> 
> View attachment 226667View attachment 226668
> View attachment 226669
> View attachment 226670
> View attachment 226671
> View attachment 226672



That fireplace picture is gorgeous. Is that a QR wallpaper? i have so much trouble with wallpapers, amd I forgwt that you can use QR codes lol


----------



## Mokuren

ScaryGhosts said:


> That fireplace picture is gorgeous. Is that a QR wallpaper? i have so much trouble with wallpapers, amd I forgwt that you can use QR codes lol


Actually it's the rose wall  I can order you one if you want it. The only custom design I used was for the kitchen


----------



## CatSoul

Good to know, Hamphrey.



These statements seem to be contradicting each other.


----------



## fwn

​


----------



## fwn




----------



## CaramelCookie

Another tough day at the office...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,yeah.This is probably the 57th time the mayor has asked this ducky to stay and she still responds like she's been hit by a bolt of lightning.


Geez,this town isn't very friendly......

 
Heavily coiffed cow Naomi and President Trump have something in common.


----------



## CatSoul

Always nice to see you, Pashmina.


----------



## Ninibear

tragic


----------



## Nunnafinga

So....you're sayin' it's sweet?


Mira celebrated another birthday and as usual her dad Gaston came over to dance around with her continuously for twenty four hours straight.Those bunnies keep going and going and going........



Dang....I wish Tony's Dancing Clown Coffee & Internet Hut was in _my_ frickin' town!


----------



## CatSoul

Hit one of my villagers with a net for the first time and now I never want to do it again. Poor Rodeo... 



Also, Kapp'n called me a furry.


----------



## AccfSally

*
​
I love how green Ume looks right now.*​


----------



## Bizhiins

Poor Lolly fell into a pitfall.. and then I caught her mid-flip!


----------



## Nunnafinga

*The Saga of Pashmina's Pic*

July 27,2019
--------------




Later that day..............









Pashmina was in one of my early New Leaf towns and I never received her pic.I got her back in one of my newer towns and she finally coughed one up.Kidders.


----------



## AccfSally

*

A double rainbow over Moonview today.​*


----------



## Nougat

This happened a few days ago.. Weirdly proud of making it this far and still playing often!  







Also FINALLY installed the Reset Center and figured out when it opens!


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer

_You taught me the courage of stars before you left..._


----------



## Lemonsky

I got to see these funny clouds again today! I had seen them before too, though I feel like this time they were more in view.


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Abominable Snowmonster Attacks Octopus Village!*


Just another quiet,sunny day in Octopus Village........or is it????


Oh my God!It's the giant Abominable Snowmonster of the North!He's going to eat everyone(big seafood fan)!Zucker faces him bravely while Generic Human Villager averts his gaze to avoid witnessing the impending carnage!


Eh...nevermind.It's just Hans lookin' for a piece of fruit.


Snagged another long overdue pic,this time from Ketchup.Talk about "anticipation"......(a little TV commercial reference for all the geezers out there).......


----------



## AccfSally

*Sunday was the first day of the Fireworks show.*​


----------



## Hanif1807

*Enjoying the harmless night with my favourite Villager*


----------



## AccfSally

*

Vista, my oldest town turned 5 years old today.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Pathetic Pete*














"Pelly"


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Genji? What are you doing here? trying to catch the coelacanth?


----------



## DoctorPaine

'Ohhhh what a beautiful new town! Love the map, it's super fun to arrive on a fireworks night, got a matching station and town hall, and two villagers I...'



D.... Diana.........????????


----------



## Hanif1807

*Watching the fireworks show with my favourite Villager, again*






​


----------



## Kurb

TheResult said:


> The Fated Encounter:
> 
> 
> GPOY:



this is killing me


----------



## Nunnafinga

This was Diva's reaction to the news that frog legs are a delicacy in many parts of the world.





_They met for the first time when both were on holiday in a rustic New England village.Is it possible for two strangers to fall in love when they bearly even know each other?_









Ummm....yeah.Hey,maybe Reese will sell just the sleeves to you so you can sew them on to the sleeveless version of the exact same shirt you're already wearing.


----------



## Hanif1807

Enjoying the last week of Fireworks Show


----------



## CasualWheezer

That's an interesting thing to write a poem about.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh.....I think I want to go tell Lucky to lock his doors and windows.


Dad and daughter bunnies Gaston and Mira anxiously await the last fireworks show of the summer.Meanwhile,the Mayor wonders to himself about how Redd conned him into buying seventeen Love Testers.



What???After nearly six years the demanding ducks of Quackle are still not happy.


----------



## Stella-Io

So I was playing in Moriyo the other day, cleaning up and,


I have... so many questions.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Two steps to the right,Bobbo......and please read the sign if you're still not sure.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nunnafinga said:


> Two steps to the right,Bobbo......and please read the sign if you're still not sure.



that's called being lazy


----------



## AccfSally

*

Rainy evening in Vista​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ya think?I found Naomi seconds earlier trying to hide behind the sphinx's butt and then this.Maybe Epona was pretending to be a third moai statue.


----------



## Pastheo

Went on a date with Pietro at the museum.

​


----------



## dizzy bone

hide and seek or my mayor uncovering a murder?

here's some photos from a while back when my good friend i met on splatoon came to visit my town~! 




After sitting around awkwardly on every PWP and stump possible, we decided to go back to splatting XD


----------



## MasterM64

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 227759
> 
> hide and seek or my mayor uncovering a murder?
> 
> here's some photos from a while back when my good friend i met on splatoon came to visit my town~!
> View attachment 227760
> View attachment 227761
> View attachment 227762
> View attachment 227763
> After sitting around awkwardly on every PWP and stump possible, we decided to go back to splatting XD



Your town looks really nice!  How long did it take you to get to where it is now?


----------



## dizzy bone

MasterM64 said:


> Your town looks really nice!  How long did it take you to get to where it is now?



Thank you! About 3 months of on and off playing and trading? I reset/sold my first town to create this so I already had some funds and my PWP list :>


----------



## MasterM64

dizzy bone said:


> Thank you! About 3 months of on and off playing and trading? I reset/sold my first town to create this so I already had some funds and my PWP list :>



You're absolutely welcome and that is fantastic!  Resetting/selling your town explains a lot about the 3 month time frame since you didn't have to be at the mercy of what PWPs your villagers asked for... lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine

marshal looks neat with the plain shirt design


----------



## dizzy bone

MasterM64 said:


> You're absolutely welcome and that is fantastic!  Resetting/selling your town explains a lot about the 3 month time frame since you didn't have to be at the mercy of what PWPs your villagers asked for... lol



Yeah definitely  it also helped that I had a clear idea of what I wanted to do for the town unlike my other more natural playthroughs (i map reset and stuff for certain criteria) so it was really just a vanity project for me.


----------



## faizfair82

*A post that will gonna realize how the friendship looks like*

The thread has some of the best memories of everyone childhood. I like the forum


----------



## Pastheo

wow Ankha, rude much?​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here are some screenshots from my duck town Quackle as its sixth anniversary approaches:



Spoiler: Quackle


----------



## Sweetley

...


----------



## Stella-Io

I was today years old when I learned that you have the option to 'show off' the good-luck charm.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Today's Autumn Moon. Let's celebrate it*


----------



## SnowGarden

No, Cesar.  I don't know why anyone would find your greeting scary...





I may have accidentally kicked off a plan to kidnap Reese with my pet advice to Rocket









Still everything seemed peaceful while outside enjoying the moon tonight.


----------



## dizzy bone

SnowGarden said:


> No, Cesar.  I don't know why anyone would find your greeting scary...



Omg....hahaha I spat my coffee laughing at this.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

This happens to me so often and I'm wondering if it does to everyone - the very second when you enter the emporium.
Too close!!


----------



## LadyDestani

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> This happens to me so often and I'm wondering if it does to everyone - the very second when you enter the emporium.
> Too close!!



I have had this happen once or twice and I thought it was so funny.


----------



## Stella-Io

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> This happens to me so often and I'm wondering if it does to everyone - the very second when you enter the emporium.
> Too close!!



This happens so often for me with ReTail, like of all the spaces you could occupy. Sometimes they are on the mat as I walk in so my character pushes them lol.


----------



## Snowesque

Three of my lovelies at my party!


----------



## Hanif1807

*Made it to the champion although i joined the event 45 minutes before it ended

Did you notice that Chevre and Rowan are wearing my custom Rosie FC Shirt while Rosie and Tom are wearing the same clothes as well? Yeah, i blame Rosie for that*


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Spoiler: -_-











When I woke up to this I had no idea what I was trying to do at all before passing out.​


----------



## Hanif1807

*My Rosie is finally wearing my custom Rosie FC Shirt!*


----------



## Nunnafinga

In case anyone was wondering,Graham is certainly _not_ a gerbil.....even though he looks like an amalgam of several domesticated species of small rodents.....


Some peppy villagers are a bit too peppy.


How does a cute cub get even cuter?Cow tank.


Aww...a dog,a cat and a mouse living in peace and quiet.....and not trying to eat each other.


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Spoiler: -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I woke up to this I had no idea what I was trying to do at all before passing out.​



Those tiles are beautiful though!!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dizzy bone said:


> Those tiles are beautiful though!!


Thank you ^^ It has the original which someone made and is more warm colors, and I asked the person if it's alright to make something similar just that has blue tone.


----------



## Alienfish

@Nunnafinga, was that cowbell thing a Blue Oyster Cult reference? Haha

@Yuki, indeed lovely tiles!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sheila said:


> @Yuki, indeed lovely tiles!


Thanks, Sheila!


----------



## Hanif1807

*I bet most of us have seen this kind of situation in our town*






*Am i smelly? Hmmm...*


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hanif1807 said:


> *I bet most of us have seen this kind of situation in our town*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Am i smelly? Hmmm...*



Lol! Rocket is so funny and also, I've had that situation in my old towns waaay tooo often.


----------



## Valzed

The grand opening of the Sheepish Fruit Market! 
All our apples are organic & grown right here in Sheepish.
We have regular & perfect apples in stock every day!​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sheila said:


> @Nunnafinga, was that cowbell thing a Blue Oyster Cult reference? Haha
> 
> @Yuki, indeed lovely tiles!



It sure was....._"Guess what?I got a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell....."_


----------



## dizzy bone

Valzed said:


> The grand opening of the Sheepish Fruit Market!
> All our apples are organic & grown right here in Sheepish.
> We have regular & perfect apples in stock every day!​



This is such an adorable idea omg ;_;


----------



## Valzed

dizzy bone said:


> This is such an adorable idea omg ;_;



Thank you! I'm so glad you like it! ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> The grand opening of the Sheepish Fruit Market!
> All our apples are organic & grown right here in Sheepish.
> We have regular & perfect apples in stock every day!​



Omg such a great idea to do with it.. I love the bus stop thing as it was but this.. <3


----------



## Valzed

Sheila said:


> Omg such a great idea to do with it.. I love the bus stop thing as it was but this.. <3



Thank you! I'm glad you like it!

I like the bus stop as well but it just  never looked like it fit in with Cutetown. When I came up with the idea of a "family farm" for Sheepish I knew I wanted to use the Bus Stop because of it's rustic look. I didn't think a farm would have an actual bus stop though but I thought a fruit stand might work.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Erik should've not moved out of my town if i hadn't forgotten to save my last game while switching with my sister's town. He's the first one to move out and the first one to let me having his pic

Farewell, Erik. I'm gonna make a fanart of this event*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Help....me....please.........


And the award for Worst Fisherman In the World goes to......(yeah,it's Cyrano)


Be gone you squash-headed intruder!Be gone or I will turn you into many pies!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 228182
> Help....me....please.........
> 
> View attachment 228183
> And the award for Worst Fisherman In the World goes to......(yeah,it's Cyrano)
> 
> View attachment 228184
> Be gone you squash-headed intruder!Be gone or I will turn you into many pies!



Honestly, your pictures never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Shellzilla said:


> Honestly, your pictures never cease to amaze me.



Thanks!Glad you like 'em.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Hazel finally replaced Erik's place in my town. I know most of Mayors here don't like her, but i don't mind at all. Every kind of Villager can enjoy the taste of my town at the fullest even though they'll put their house in a wrong place*





*My Re-Tail is a powerhouse of superb coffee beans*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hanif1807 said:


> *Hazel finally replaced Erik's place in my town. I know most of Mayors here don't like her, but i don't mind at all. Every kind of Villager can enjoy the taste of my town at the fullest even though they'll put their house in a wrong place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Re-Tail is a powerhouse of superb coffee beans*




When I saw that Hazel's catchphrase was "uni-wow" I had to get her in my town.My mayor popped in to her house at 11:05 AM(uchis wake up at 11:00 AM)and she got this....made me laugh quite a bit.


----------



## Alyx

... I caught this flea off of Pashmina 2 hours ago. Now she wants to buy it back.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I finally finished the town hall renovation! I've been working on it for about a month and a half now, so it's nice to see it here!


----------



## Stella-Io

Isabelle... please...

I CAN'T SEE IT


----------



## Hanif1807

Completely changed my path design because the previous one was quite meh. It's made by myself. At first i didn't like it, but after several tweaks, it looked fine and actually made my town cleaner

I also changed my clothes because i want to impress Rosie.... Not really, i just wanna be a cat XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

You know that evil monkey that lives in Chris Griffin's closet on Family Guy?I think he moved to my town.


Ummm....but you don't wear pants.


Cleo was extremely dissatisfied with the service she received at Nook's so she buried her snout in the wall of the store and refused to leave.Unfortunately,she passed out minutes later from a lack of oxygen and was taken to a local hospital where her condition was listed as stable.........heh...did you get that one?.......sorry 'bout that........





A rare purple sunrise in my newest town.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Finally achieved "Perfect Town" for the first time and i want to keep it that way. I can finally renovate the town hall*






*After that, i celebrated it by enjoying the calm night while drinking a coffee on my stump chair beside The Roost*






*After the celebration, i was about to shut my eyes to sleep, but then Hugh suddenly came for a visit and caught me in pajama*


----------



## USN Peter

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Hanif1807

*Rosie's room is almost a spooky-themed room. Only the few left are another halloween furnitures and a record player so she can play Bubblegum K.K. again, But she often sells it few days after i send it. What a lady*






*Wow, it's big brain time*





*I noticed someone did this before, so i wanted to make one for Erik too*


----------



## AccfSally

*

Night sky.​*


----------



## USN Peter

Yeah...


----------



## AccfSally

*So...apparently you can get attacked by the tarantula in a dream town.
You'll end up in front of that town's Town Hall when you wake up.
...yikes!





I was visiting my town, Faebi when it happened.​*


----------



## dizzy bone

Some snaps of my villagers rocking my 2 custom designs! Hopefully all of them change into either shirt eventually. So far there's only Sparro and Wade who refuse to!
More photos in spoiler!





ken looks good in blue!!



Spoiler








Phoebe




Bea. Wade is a stubborn one. He likes his school uniform too much!!




Avery




Butch




Piper




Blanche




Mallory



Hanging out with some friends on the island B) 




trying to get on the boat first lol




Reggie bought us all straw hats so we'd match


----------



## Hanif1807

*Today's Timbra's birthday,  so i gave her the best gift she could imagine











Chill out, Rosie. I actually laughed...a bit








Fun Fact: Hazel talked to me before this conversation that she was happy to see Timbra and Tex got along really well






*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Radish*

I recently started what will probably be my last new New Leaf town.It's called Radish(for no particular reason....maybe I was in the mood for a salad?).I wanted the villagers to be of different species and ones that I've never had in a town before(except for Flora):






I like the map.Not a lot of land to work with but I don't mind that.





Got a rare purple sunrise one morning.


Here's the villager lineup so far:Flora,Lucha,Cobb,Harry,Clyde,Egbert,Ruby,Cherry,Alli


The first PWP.....a yeller bench.





Yes,you are a bit of a fruit.......





Lucha might be one of the most obscure ACNL villagers.I guess not a lot of people want a smug wrestling bird in their town.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Stump attack on medli.









Sorry Medli


----------



## Hanif1807

*I invited Hazel into my basement full of pictures of decea- i mean awesome villagers i had taken care of and i told her she's next*
just kidding





*My existence is a total joke now*



​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Inviting a known man-eating animal to live in my town might not have been the smartest thing in the world to do.


This is the third time I've received an unwanted Jay from the void in the past month or so.Doesn't anybody like this poor bird?



_"The epic struggle between these two fierce adversaries rages on in perpetuity...."_


----------



## MelloDimensions

Yeahhh about that


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Beardo Is Like a Box of Chocolates*


What a kind,friendly bear.



Eh....sorry,bud.I'm not into turquoise bears with belly fur.



Something like your bear pole???!!!!!Geez,what happened to the good ol' days when villagers just offered moldy shirts and paper lanterns?



Okay....that's more like it.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Lady, i came to your house so i could get a sweet medicine from you, but the way you responded it made me kinda mad*





*So Rocket asked me what kind of pet that's best for her. I replied "Gorilla". Then she's blank for mere seconds lol*





*Lift your right foot up, swing your arms to the right...*



​


----------



## AccfSally

*

Um, interesting stuff at Harvey's shop today.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes...that is your new catchphrase......even though you're a rooster and you don't lay eggs......eh,c'mon...he's a chicken and I'm runnin' outta ideas......


I found a sea horse in my aquarium.


The mayor and Lolly are settling their dispute about ownership of the Lost Lemon with an old school fist(paw?) fight.Alright...here's the rules:No bitin',no scratchin',no doin' that weird kicking with the hind legs thing, and no clawin' the mayor's eyes out with your razor sharp claws.Hmmm....those rules seem to be a bit biased.......





Eh,the giraffe too?


----------



## Stella-Io

How did Lolly even get a lemon to put in her house? I've never seen an animal do that before.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Stella-Io said:


> How did Lolly even get a lemon to put in her house? I've never seen an animal do that before.



That's the mayor's house.The villagers will display some things besides clothing and furniture,though.I sent a seashell to Prince once and he put it on top of a table.They'll also display hats,helmets and caps(but unfortunately they won't wear 'em).


----------



## Stella-Io

Nunnafinga said:


> That's the mayor's house.The villagers will display some things besides clothing and furniture,though.I sent a seashell to Prince once and he put it on top of a table.They'll also display hats,helmets and caps(but unfortunately they won't wear 'em).



Ooh I should have known since the house was an expansion bigger then the normal villagers house.


----------



## John Wick

John Wick said:


> My house is meant to be Castle Black, from Game of Thrones.
> 
> The Headquarters of the Night's Watch, where no women ever go... but.. I let Fauna visit.. and this was the first thing she said.
> 
> 
> 
> *O_O*



OMG. 

I was looking through my attachments and found pics of my deleted town from 04-03-2018.

Almost in tears. Laughing, and missing it too. ^_^


Edit. It didn't show the pic in the quote so I downloaded the attachment and reattached it.


----------



## USN Peter

Marshal's laziness level is *over 9000* very high...


----------



## Stella-Io

Mayor Ryl

Fashion Icon.
Don't judge lil Ryl it's their first day as mayor, Auruoa gave them the shirt


----------



## SilentSaturn91

My rainbow flowers lining my pathways in Saturnia!


----------



## Alienfish

SilentSaturn91 said:


> My rainbow flowers lining my pathways in Saturnia!



that is super pretty! also nice path!


----------



## Blueskyy

Awkwardddd


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ummm,well....I'd see about getting your head shrunk down because there's no way it's gonna fit in that cage.


What!!??Has she no appreciation for early 70's heavy metal?Alright,next time I want you to say "war pigs"........


Geez,that dog is so full of herself.


Yes,that was very goo.


----------



## Stella-Io

Rainbows are very pretty in this game.

This is also Vac?o's first rainbow.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Got a lot of new screenshots to share today XD*

*Shame...*








*Really, who wants to trade such a lot of bells for just a tee?*








*I was shocked there's suddenly a big doll in Rosie's house. Just look at her already expecting me to be shocked by that XD*





*Oh yes, I'm on a patrol to tell all villagers to go to sleep. It seems i'm up to no good for ya huh?*





*Chevre found my ACNL diary*






​


----------



## AccfSally

*So Luna took me to a random dream town and a character had a very inappropriate and offensive name.

Just sad, like kids play this game.​*


----------



## Bizhiins

Stop trying to be my roommate, Kyle! It?s getting creepy!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Loaded Hangzhou for the first time in months ♪


----------



## Snowesque

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 228994
> 
> Loaded Hangzhou for the first time in months ♪



It looks beautiful! I love the pattern and colors.


----------



## Nunnafinga

That knucklehead wants to show you his new trick.......


.......he can swallow a fruit that's almost as big as his head whole.


In his youth,Hans was known to frequent CBGB's and pal around with the likes of Stiv Bators and Handsome Dick Manitoba.He was also the front man for the short lived punk band Not Yeti To Die.


A blissful New Leaf day.


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 229024
> That knucklehead wants to show you his new trick.......
> 
> View attachment 229025
> .......he can swallow a fruit that's almost as big as his head whole.
> 
> View attachment 229026
> In his youth,Hans was known to frequent CBGB's and pal around with the likes of Stiv Bators and Handsome Dick Manitoba.He was also the front man for the short lived punk band Not Yeti To Die.
> 
> View attachment 229027
> A blissful New Leaf day.



That SO makes me miss my town!
I had Felyne.
I loved that crazy cat.


----------



## Bizhiins

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 229024
> That knucklehead wants to show you his new trick.......
> 
> View attachment 229025
> .......he can swallow a fruit that's almost as big as his head whole.
> 
> View attachment 229026
> In his youth,Hans was known to frequent CBGB's and pal around with the likes of Stiv Bators and Handsome Dick Manitoba.He was also the front man for the short lived punk band Not Yeti To Die.
> 
> View attachment 229027
> A blissful New Leaf day.



I soo wish I could get felyne for my cat town  he?s so adorable! I wish it wasn?t so hard to adopt him!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bizhiins said:


> I soo wish I could get felyne for my cat town  he?s so adorable! I wish it wasn?t so hard to adopt him!



Yeah,I bought Felyne's Navirou Monster Hunter Amiibo figure back in late 2016 right after the update and I paid $17 for it.Currently that same figure is going for between $80 and $200 on eBay and Amazon.It's a shame more players can't get him because he's a really fun villager and his house has a lot of crazy interactive Monster Hunter furniture.If you want,you can visit his dream town:

Halow'en  5F00-00DD-4A81


----------



## AccfSally

*
This area still looks really nice with the orange trees. *​


----------



## Hanif1807

*It took me 4 months to get a pic from one of my dreamies!*





*The context of these images below are that Rocket wanted to visit my house while i was playing hide-and-seek, and i left her where i spotted the last hider XD*








*It's been several times this lady told me about her growling stomach. Such an angry stomach she has lol*





*The room is completely lit. Are you ok, bro?*



​


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,I bought Felyne's Navirou Monster Hunter Amiibo figure back in late 2016 right after the update and I paid $17 for it.Currently that same figure is going for between $80 and $200 on eBay and Amazon.It's a shame more players can't get him because he's a really fun villager and his house has a lot of crazy interactive Monster Hunter furniture.If you want,you can visit his dream town:
> 
> Halow'en  5F00-00DD-4A81



Seriously? O_O

I bought mine a long time ago for about $30.

I'm hoping I can use it in New Horizons, for the Monster Hunter gear, but mainly to get Felyne to move in. If it works that way. Hopefully it does!


----------



## Nunnafinga

John Wick said:


> Seriously? O_O
> 
> I bought mine a long time ago for about $30.
> 
> I'm hoping I can use it in New Horizons, for the Monster Hunter gear, but mainly to get Felyne to move in. If it works that way. Hopefully it does!



I was surprised at how much people want for that Amiibo figure.I thought that there wouldn't be as much of a demand three years down the road.I'm also hoping for Amiibo card compatibility in the new game because I have a bunch of them.


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> I was surprised at how much people want for that Amiibo figure.I thought that there wouldn't be as much of a demand three years down the road.I'm also hoping for Amiibo card compatibility in the new game because I have a bunch of them.



I have quite a few cards, including all of series 5, and a lot of amiibo figures. ^_^ So I'm really hoping they don't idle away in the cupboard forever. LOL


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

"How may I help you?"​


----------



## kyle on saturn

While pwp grinding, I found Anhka sleeping on a stump, I have these separating the houses, however, I couldn’t wake her up, maybe due to the bushes, so she slept for the remainder of that day. Although the next in-game day I found Stitches sitting on a stump without sleeping and I could talk to him.


----------



## John Wick

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> "How may I help you?"​



It's June!
I like her. ^_^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah...I guess you have some crazy dreams when you sleep on nine balloons every night.....hopefully he keeps it really dark....that wallpaper....


My old Drake appeared from The Void the other night.Hadn't seen him in four years.....

*Mayor*:"Drake...?Are you my Drake from Quackle who skipped town four years ago?"

*Past Drake*:"Yep...it's me.Sorry I left without saying goodbye.I wanted to but The Void was calling."

*Mayor*:"Calling?What do you mean?"

*Past Drake*:"Well,believe it or not,we villagers weren't meant to stay in your towns forever.The game's designers gave us all a wandering spirit and when The Void calls,we have to go."

*Mayor*:"So what's The Void like?What goes on in there?"

*Past Drake*:"Eh,we just hang out...play a lot of gin rummy,lift weights.Stuff like that.Then,just like The Void,The Game calls to us.I've visited many campsites in other towns and even got invited to live in a few of 'em since I left Quackle."

*Mayo*r:"So it's kinda like you're reincarnated...as yourself in another town."

*Past Drake*:"Yeah,sort of.I stopped by because I just wanted to say "thanks" for treating me well when I lived in Quackle.Thanks for not hitting me with nets and burying pitfalls around my house and for giving me all those perfect fruits and gifts."

*Mayor*:"You're welcome .We had some good times,eh?Did you patch things up with Scoot before you left?You guys never got along."

*Past Drake*:"Yeah,we talked.He's still a meathead,though.Anyways,I gotta go....gotta go visit a campsite in another town that's owned by a player from France.I'm called "Colvert" over there.Weird,huh?So,maybe I'll see you around,eh?"

*Mayor*:"Yeah..maybe."

And with that,Past Drake slipped back into The Void,which now doesn't sound like such a bad place.Hope that player from France is good to "Colvert".


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally working on my second town some more! Currently finishing up my second character Nary?s house. 










The angry peach queen


----------



## AccfSally

*

I really like this part of town.​*


----------



## Hanif1807

*Timbra no*





*Chevre used to have an elegant room, but now,* *O I L  B A R R E L*





*Yeah i want her to take Tom Nook as her pet*








*Shep finally left my town, which is sad for me of course...*








*...But at least he's in a better place now in my HHD town lol*



Spoiler: can i put HHD screenshot here?


----------



## John Wick

Hanif1807 said:


> *Timbra no*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chevre used to have an elegant room, but now,* *O I L  B A R R E L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah i want her to take Tom Nook as her pet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shep finally left my town, which is sad for me of course...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...But at least he's in a better place now in my HHD town lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: can i put HHD screenshot here?



LMAO!

That made morning, especially Timbra!


----------



## P. Star

Take me back to when the leaves weren't brown


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nothing fancy?Geez,this place makes my mayor's house look like a tar paper hobo shack.


I'm amazed about how Marty always manages to keep his tiny beret wedged between his ears.



Why is there always one bridge in a town that gets all the action?There are two other bridges in town but those dippy villagers always hang out here.Man,that Clyde really needs to get a hobby...I think he sleeps on that bridge.


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 229291
> View attachment 229292
> Nothing fancy?Geez,this place makes my mayor's house look like a tar paper hobo shack.
> 
> View attachment 229293
> I'm amazed about how Marty always manages to keep his tiny beret wedged between his ears.
> 
> View attachment 229294
> View attachment 229295
> Why is there always one bridge in a town that gets all the action?There are two other bridges in town but those dippy villagers always hang out here.Man,that Clyde really needs to get a hobby...I think he sleeps on that bridge.



I had Chelsea for a short time, but replaced her with Etoile. I can't remember why, Chelsea is so CYOOT! ^_^


----------



## AccfSally

*

Visiting one of my favorite towns, Toyland.
DA: 7E00-0024-B445 ( if you're looking for it.)*​


----------



## Hanif1807

*Lots of new Screenshots incoming*



Spoiler: proceed with caution



*Stella finally arrived in my town. She's my first villager who moved in from real town*








*A sad tale of that one glove*





*Hugh didn't recognize me in another town. What a forgetful lad*





*I just loved how these conversation going between these "twins"*











*BRO, THIS IS NOT HOW YO-*





*These two have such a great friendship. Hazel is still using Rowan's Catchphrase and they both wearing the same shirt*














*I edited this so i could portray the sad tale in this screenshot lol *


----------



## Hanif1807

*So Hazel and Timbra are known for hating each other in my town. One night, they clashed*





















*I chose "Either Way" as the answer and then...*









*At first i thought i just made the situation worse, but oh my god, i actually just fixed their relationship a bit!*


















*Eww no*





*One of the worst decision i've ever made. One of my dream villagers visited my town, but i just let Stella to fill in the last slot in my town 3 days before. Should've just waited for a little more for her.

It's fine though, Stella is actually pretty cute*



​


----------



## Snowesque

Before the snow sets in.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Spoiler: beautiful night


----------



## Lanstar

Of course, I did this on purpose. And other than a couple resets, this was totally legit in my latest town - No hacks at all!


----------



## Nunnafinga

_"Dear diary,today some weird blue horse thingy showed up in my town.Says his name is "Julio" or something like that.I think I'll just try to avoid him for now...."_


I do insist....you've been wearing that same citrus tank(hmmmm...should call it "citrus rank")for six months now.Don't make me hafta hose you down.....



Uhhhh................sure.


----------



## AccfSally

*

I have updated two rooms in one of my player's homes.*​


----------



## Hanif1807

*Dear cats, stop looking at me. I'm fantasizing...*





*That's alot of "i"*





*Somehow i often get a little bit scared every time the commercial break suddenly pops out of my TV*





*Yay my first hybrid flower. I didn't even have to use Fertilizer*





*Somehow i lost it every time Tex said this XD*





*I didn't know she named her moray eel before...*





*...And that reminded me that time when i almost mistook Rosie calling her pet with my name lol*



​


----------



## Nunnafinga

I miss autumn already.


Close,buddy boy.Yer off by just one letter.Some of my long time villagers become a tad(frog pun?) forgetful after six plus years in my town.


It's hard to do your job when the boss is always looking over your shoulder.


Geez,I'm glad Harry stopped there.I thought that he might start crooning some Maurice Chevalier tunes.


----------



## AccfSally

*Some pictures I did with my Villagers in Vista and Chocolat. 
Did this while I still can.

*​


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna share photos of my second acnl town soon~ just got too make it


----------



## AccfSally

*

Falling into holes.*​


----------



## Sophie23

- I made my second acnl town Cherish and the mayor is Sophie


----------



## AccfSally

*

This is the same area, the top is from 2014/2015 (can't remember which) and the below one is right now.

also rip Filbert, I let him move out to get rid of a voided villager move in.

Also, Also I was plot resetting in that picture above.​*


----------



## Hanif1807

*Poppy! I thought you're chillin' in my campsite in another game. I really want her to live in my town but too bad my town is full right now 

Guys, is it possible if she'll come back to my campsite again?*





*I invited my Hugh to my messy basement, and there was a present that's for his birthday present which is happening today. I hope he didn't notice it XD*





*I'm still wondering why she put this thing in her house. Is she trying to spy me?*





*Papa Tom best Papa*



​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hanif1807 said:


> *Poppy! I thought you're chillin' in my campsite in another game. I really want her to live in my town but too bad my town is full right now
> 
> Guys, is it possible if she'll come back to my campsite again?*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yes,campsite villagers appear randomly so it's possible that Poppy will return.


----------



## dizzy bone

I was running around today trying to find Sparro who was thinking of moving and I saw this cute sight!!!






I rarely see even one villager sitting on benches, let alone two. 






I ruined their date by doing obnoxious jumping stunts in front of them. 






Here's a crop of my 3rd character Nary in her music room. Cropped because this angle had the large bookshelves blocking half of it lol. 2 more rooms to complete in this house and I'm done with hers!


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> Yes,campsite villagers appear randomly so it's possible that Poppy will return.



That looks like a dungeon! LOL

I haven't had a game in over a year and a half, and forgot what the inside of an igloo looked like.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Getting ready for the countdown tonight.*​


----------



## Hanif1807

Right now in my place, it's already 2019-... no, 2020 so i'm going to face new challenges and side challenges starting today!









Me wishing if my past 2 villagers could come here with us





Unfortunately i couldn't stay there for longer so it's time for me to sleep on my freezing cold camping cot





For those who are still living in 2019, i'll see you next decade.... Oh no XD​


----------



## Nunnafinga

John Wick said:


> That looks like a dungeon! LOL
> 
> I haven't had a game in over a year and a half, and forgot what the inside of an igloo looked like.



Yeah,I see that......a pair of iron manacles hanging from the wall wouldn't be out of place here.


----------



## AccfSally

*

It's now 2020 and the last weeks (I think 11 weeks?) for my New Leaf town.​*


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish came over! I showed her some of the rooms I was working on with all those items I've been buying off her :'D


----------



## USN Peter

Wow.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Fixed up my kitchen in Moonview.​*


----------



## Shawna

I love these two cinnamon buns so much! <333

Parden the Festivale dress.  Pave was camping out back and December and I decided to get it


----------



## P. Star

*
Who knew rhinos could swim. Merengue somehow got to the private beach.. weird
*



*I finally fixed up some of the rooms in my mayor and second player's houses
*


*One of my favorite spots in town*


----------



## Hanif1807

*After like 4+ months, he finally asked me to move out. I actually like him though but i let him go*







*You just left my town a month ago and you already forgot about me? *






*Rowan, you're lying*






*Hello Rowan from another universe*






*Caught the first Aurora in my town*






*Um, we're too close...*





​


----------



## Shawna

I love you too, Rooney! ♥ ♥ ♥


I love it when the villagers worry when you are doing a lot of work. :,)




Velma decided to pay a surprise visit.
Note: I got the chocolate cake from someone on another forum.


----------



## Hanif1807

*This is the first time Isabelle saw me falling into a pitfall XD






Why in the world...






I suddenly fell asleep in Timbra's house. The bed was really comfortable though XD



*


----------



## dizzy bone

Here are some pictures of some recently completed rooms in my town Borei! 






watching tv with cucco






my cozy bathroom






cafe/tea house!






town's hair salon featuring the fabulous pave






bird spa






egg day care centre inspired by pokemon!






fruits shop with colour coded sections! missing a few because I had no more space


----------



## Hanif1807

*:thonk:*





*I don't know what to do with these. I only need few but i still bought more anyway just in case*





*The rest of these conversations were hilarious XD*





*Tom finally left my town. Probably one of the best and the cutest Cranky villagers out there. I'm looking for a new villager for his replacement*







​


----------



## Shawna

*Just an update on the happenings in my town over the passed few days*:



Spoiler: in a spoiler, as there are quite a few pictures



*January, 13, 2020*



*January, 14, 2020*





Velma's birthday party

And THIS just happened o_o


Ankha, you don't have to ask to call me by my actual name, which you already do!


----------



## dizzy bone

here are some snapshots of my wifi moments with friends recently!





IKI visiting Borei during the fireworks show!





Island time!





Having fun with silly outfits 





Finally opened up Tinytree my first town after such a long time! Here's IKI kicking me in her sleep.





IKI rejecting my hug lol.



Spoiler










This is a gif animation so i put it in a spoiler. We wanted to go clubbing but had no clothes so we decided to surprise each other with whatever we found at retail :'D


----------



## AccfSally

*Nibbles came over for a visit today.


This supposed to be the bathroom, Nibbles.




It's winter in Moonview now.
*​


----------



## AccfSally

*


Aurora over Moonview tonight.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

I totally agree....gotta have that ketchup to put on your spaghetti or mac & cheese.If Grizz had some of those hot noodles with tomato sauce,fresh olives...and ketchup...he'd be a happy bear.


?toile's house looks like what would happen if Disney made an anime.


So who is in the igloo today?


Oh,it's Al the jaundiced gorilla.I like those sideburns.


----------



## Hanif1807

*I'm shocked that i suddenly met one my old friends Erik again in Main Street, although i already knew he would be back eventually 






I finally got my Golden Shovel. I can finally stop buying more Fertilizers






You're right Hugh. I'm dressing like a detective myself






You know you start to like Labelle when she's getting even more nicer to you









​*


----------



## dizzy bone

My impulsive decision to tear down Tinytree and relandscape it! Moving on from an autumn town and making it into a tropical town! (ACNH hype :'o) 





Here's a tiny part of town I worked on! 





O'Hare the original Island resident is the first one to get a tropical makeover~


----------



## Hanif1807

*
This cat literally took 6 months to trust me although i cared her the most in my town






I had been looking for the next new villager for 10 days. I only relied on the Igloo to get it, but the Igloo said "How 'bout some villagers that you don't really like?"

But thank God they didn't wanna move to my town











Because i was impatient already, i visited my friend's town which one of her villagers was leaving, and that villager was Apollo. I actually like him, but not much. He's a perfect replacement for Tom though






In reality, i actually want the other villager of her



*


----------



## John Wick

Hanif1807 said:
			
		

> Because i was impatient already, i visited my friend's town which one of her villagers was leaving, and that villager was Apollo.



I absolutely LOVE Apollo.

Back in Wild World, you used to get a villagers picture after sending them around a dozen or so letters.

When Apollo moved in, I sent him fifteen letters, and the first time he left his house after unpacking, he gave me his pic.

Fastest pic, ever.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Silly Sally thinks she's going to leave, sorry you're here forever.



Sent a letter to myself.*​


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 230714
> 
> Silly Sally thinks she's going to leave, sorry you're here forever.
> 
> View attachment 230715
> 
> Sent a letter to myself.*​



Letter to yourself on March 20 2020 is great! I’m gonna do that too :’ )


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 230714
> 
> Silly Sally thinks she's going to leave, sorry you're here forever.
> 
> View attachment 230715
> 
> Sent a letter to myself.*​



Letter to yourself on March 20 2020 is great! I?m gonna do that too :? )


----------



## AccfSally

*These are old pictures from 2015, these villagers can be really dumb sometimes.

Playing Hide-n-Seek, one was on the island and the other is from a town I no longer have.


*​


----------



## Hanif1807

*I couldn't help it but laughing at Chevre falling into Pitfall in Main Menu screen. But then i felt guilty*






*Can someone explain how i can get happy with jackhammer?*






*Stella was still probably sleepy while telling Rocket this*






*Yummahummawalabalabamba*


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally plot in my last 3 villagers I'll ever plot reset for in this game. June, Scoot, and Dizzy. Dizzy was relocated from his bad spot in town to a new spot next to Scoot so I'm going to pretend he's not a brand new villager :'-D!





June in front of her house!





Scoot <3





Dizzy's new plot as Scoot's neighbour


----------



## Alannah20

dizzy bone said:


> Finally plot in my last 3 villagers I'll ever plot reset for in this game. June, Scoot, and Dizzy. Dizzy was relocated from his bad spot in town to a new spot next to Scoot so I'm going to pretend he's not a brand new villager :'-D!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June in front of her house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoot <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dizzy's new plot as Scoot's neighbour



Do you have a dream address? Your town is so beautiful!!


----------



## AccfSally

*

Pancetti camping out in Vista today.

I know this game is old and had it since day one.., what exactly is that emotion she's using. Only the Villagers and Isabelle can do it.​*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,that'd be cool and fashionable if you actually wore clothes.You're just a naked sheep dude with a nice scarf.


I know everybody is getting all excited for the new Animal Crossing game but Colton and I are getting revved up for the new _Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure_ movie.


The exclusive Primate Club meets every Thursday afternoon at Cesar's house.Any animal that is within a 1.4% genetic match is free to join.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Have you ever tried waking up Blathers from behind?*





*So my sister's town just got Chevre to move in, which is also my current villager in my town. Both of us were extremely happy...*





*But AT THE SAME TIME, Chevre in my town declared to move out which of course i couldn't let her go. Is my Chevre and my sister's Chevre connected to each other? *





*I almost got all pics from my first 10 villagers, except Tex*




​


----------



## AccfSally

*Hanging out with a few of my favorite residents: Hazel, Sally and messing around with Genji.






Holding onto air? Apparently this can happen when pressing the 'A' button.

*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Melba is a very deep sleeper...now's my chance.......:


_"Melba...you will no longer ask me for rare stringfish or golden stag beetles or want to know what my favorite flower is or tell me that it's embarrassing for you to know that I'm inspecting everything in your room........."_


_"Mellllbbbbaa.......you will give me expensive furniture and exclusive clothing from Gracie's as gifts and no more green gym tees or toilets......"_


Oh,yeah...hope you had a nice little nap there..........heh,heh........


----------



## lazyislander

Working on a new town called Acorn! Here is Aurelia, the town florist/antique collector.


----------



## lazyislander

Some shots of her apartment upstairs!


----------



## lazyislander

Sorry for the spam! I promise to stop for a while after this one. I've just never really bothered decorating my character's homes, and I feel like Aurelia's is coming out so well!


----------



## Tigoma_

Restarted town late last month, and I'm trying to collect landscaping stuff, and get all my dreamies before working on my town- so it's kinda messy rn qwq



But anyway, just built a placeholder bench! Once a villager hopefully suggests the log bench I'm gonna replace it with that



Getting a new villager! Don't believe I've ever had Kody before, and for once I don't actually hate the house placement ;;



And lastly Daisy invited me over to her house! I really want her to get rid of the moon she has but she won't let me buy it ;^; 



She's too cute qwq


----------



## Shawna

dizzy bone said:


> Letter to yourself on March 20 2020 is great! I’m gonna do that too :’ )



I thought I was the only one doing this.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uhhh............no.


Geez,I hate it when I really get going but then have to slow down and wait for a paddling of ducks to cross.


Nope,it's not that....you guys never cut the dang cake at your birthday parties!


----------



## AccfSally

*Got chocolate from Marshal this year in my main town.


Brewster gave me some hot chocolate today.


Also, I'm falling on my face today.


Went to visit Marshal and wanted me to collect signatures from another town.
​*


----------



## dizzy bone

@AccfSally: I’ve never seen hearts in that text before after you get a coffee from Brewster :O Is that just a Valentine’s thing?


----------



## AccfSally

dizzy bone said:


> @AccfSally: I?ve never seen hearts in that text before after you get a coffee from Brewster :O Is that just a Valentine?s thing?



It's a Valentine's thing. 
He gave me Hot Chocolate instead of coffee, only happens if you're his friend.


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> It's a Valentine's thing.
> He gave me Hot Chocolate instead of coffee, only happens if you're his friend.



Omg I didn't know this. I need to drink coffee more lol. Thank you!


----------



## dizzy bone

It was my friend IKI's birthday yesterday!! I made her a surprise celebration in my town <)





Taking her to the house with her birthday room!





I was able to collect all the birthday items thanks to a few members of the forum! Thanks to them for making this possible :'D





We played games and splatoon at our "party", just like in real life haha. 

Annndd some pictures from around town!



Spoiler



















For more pictures, you can click here!


----------



## xara

AccfSally said:


> *Got chocolate from Marshal this year in my main town.
> View attachment 231082
> 
> Brewster gave me some hot chocolate today.
> View attachment 231083
> 
> Also, I'm falling on my face today.
> View attachment 231084
> 
> Went to visit Marshal and wanted me to collect signatures from another town.
> View attachment 231085​*



your town looks so pretty! and i’ve never seen hearts like that in text before; i love it!


----------



## AccfSally

*
It's my house and I can do whatever I want to it.







I gave Static this DJ's turntable for his birthday back in 2015 and he still has it.

*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hey,Dobie didn't put on the skirt too.I guess he'll only dress like twins from the waist up.That Kiki is a dancin' fool.


----------



## xara

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 231165
> View attachment 231166
> View attachment 231167
> Hey,Dobie didn't put on the skirt too.I guess he'll only dress like twins from the waist up.That Kiki is a dancin' fool.



ya’ll look so snazzy


----------



## AccfSally

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 231165
> View attachment 231166
> View attachment 231167
> Hey,Dobie didn't put on the skirt too.I guess he'll only dress like twins from the waist up.That Kiki is a dancin' fool.



Wow, I didn't know that can happen.
I guess, because I barely give them clothes.


----------



## Stella-Io

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 231165
> View attachment 231166
> View attachment 231167
> Hey,Dobie didn't put on the skirt too.I guess he'll only dress like twins from the waist up.That Kiki is a dancin' fool.



Aw Dobie looks so nice in a tux.


----------



## Nunnafinga

AccfSally said:


> Wow, I didn't know that can happen.
> I guess, because I barely give them clothes.



I usually give the villagers stuff from their Thonky preferred items list for their birthdays.When I give them clothes from that list they change on the spot more often than not.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ummm...sorry buds but I have some bad news for you....neither one of you have been picked up for New Horizons.It's been fun having you in my New Leaf town but things change.Maybe Nintendo can put you in the next Mario Kart game or something.


Just kiddin'.......

_Moments after this screenshot was taken my mayor was mauled by an angry bear with a furry belly and a weird blue ape.It might've been her own fault._



My Drift seems to be broken.Can I send him back to Nintendo for repairs?


Ok boomer.


----------



## AccfSally

*Today's my Birthday.
Caroline, Genji and Francine threw me a party at Caroline's house.
This will probably be my last Birthday party for this game.




Marshal visiting Hazel.
​*


----------



## Chizuru

Spoiler



































Sooo...I didn't post almost anything from my town and I want to change that


----------



## Snowesque

Chizuru said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...I didn't post almost anything from my town and I want to change that



Loveee the use of QRs and color choices! Very unique outfits as well. ❤❤❤


----------



## xara

Chizuru said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...I didn't post almost anything from my town and I want to change that



super cute!


----------



## Hanif1807

*Hugh finally moved out to my friend's town. He's the second least favourite in my town, but nonetheless i still like him






In exchange, Bill moved in to my town. He's neutral to me, but his Jock personality is a plus...






But look how he put his house right next to Town Hall. Ugh



*


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had a visitor the other day and they must have left this weird thingy behind my lighthouse.I can't tell if it's a strange looking garden gnome or one of those dharmas the crankies are always sending in the mail.Eh,I'll take it to Re-tail...they might give me a handful of bells for it.


Uh....yeah,I'm sure your mama is a very cute bear........her boy needs to have those eyebrows waxed,though........


*Mayor*:Hey pal,aren't you getting ready to move to the new game?It's only three weeks away now.

*Rodeo*:Naw,I'm gonna stay here.

*Mayor*:Umm...I guess you can if you want to but everyone is moving to New Horizons....even Jambette.

*Rodeo*:I dunno...I guess i just don't like the new game.The players' hair looks like it's molded from Silly Putty,there aren't any bushes,I look like I'm made of polystyrene,the bugs look bigger and scarier and why do I gotta wear sleeves??

*Mayor*rogress,my friend.....progress.Don't be such a buzzkill.I'll tell you what.....you come over to the new game and I'll make sure you'll be one of the residents of my new island.It'll be just like old times.Whadda ya say?

*Rodeo*:Yeah...ok,I guess.I'll come over but I still ain't wearin' no sleeves!

*Mayor*:Ok,buddy...I'll drag you kicking and screaming into the new game.Tanks for changing your mind.


----------



## xara

Hanif1807 said:


> *Hugh finally moved out to my friend's town. He's the second least favourite in my town, but nonetheless i still like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In exchange, Bill moved in to my town. He's neutral to me, but his Jock personality is a plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look how he put his house right next to Town Hall. Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> *



bro i forgot how cute hugh is c’:


----------



## Hanif1807

Froggy Chair lol






*Best partners forever. You can't change my mind. In fact their names are next to one and another XD*






*I can't bro. You're like one of the best male villagers for me*






*Bill, i didn't ask you anything. Just look where i'm staring at*






*I haven't got villagers in club LOL this many; 2 past villagers + 1 current villager*


----------



## Nenya

Sure, why not? I have one in the museum and all the bells I need. Here you go, friend!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Had an orange sunset in Catlips the other day.


I want to have you for dinner.....er,have you _over _for dinner.Yes...that's it.



Some citizens of Catlips.I don't think Gaston approves of the statue fountain's two large.....pots.


----------



## xara

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 231793
> 
> View attachment 231794
> Had an orange sunset in Catlips the other day.
> 
> View attachment 231795
> I want to have you for dinner.....er,have you _over _for dinner.Yes...that's it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 231796
> Some citizens of Catlips.I don't think Gaston approves of the statue fountain's two large.....pots.



that’s such a beautiful sunset omg


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally got round to reorganising my flowers on Tinytree's beaches for its tropical makeover! The beach colours match the corresponding villager houses on the cliff next to it! 






Tangy beach






Freckles beach






Stinky beach (lol)






O'Hare beach

a few more pictures on my blog! (link in signature)


----------



## lazyislander

^ @dizzy bone

GORGEOUS!! <3

My friend and I played today and she showed me that she displayed the balloon I gave her yesterday in her house ;-;


----------



## xara

lazyislander said:


> ^ @dizzy bone
> 
> GORGEOUS!! <3
> 
> My friend and I played today and she showed me that she displayed the balloon I gave her yesterday in her house ;-;
> 
> View attachment 232054



your character is so cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes,thank you for attending this momentous occasion,lone sheep.


Well,yeah it's not exactly the nicest place in the world but I wouldn't call it a toilet.


Julian looks into the bright future of Animal Crossing and The Bell Tree Forums....and also manages to penetrate the window glass with his snout.Ouch.


This is the very first screenshot I took while playing New Leaf(This is in my first NL town,Catlips).If I remember correctly,Hugh the piggy was a Street Pass move-in who popped in out of the blue(heh...he's blue and he popped in....no heh?).He's seen here hanging with my second character Moby who later went on to become mayor of my other town,Stilton.Ah,the memories.........

I'll see you guys in the new TBT and New Horizons!


----------



## Hanif1807

*(Chuckles) I'm in danger
My intention was to catch the angry bees, but somehow i caught a Spider instead







Hmmm, maybe i should do fishing for Sheep instead like Vesta, Etoile, etc.






I think Tex's house is the messiest in my town






I have no idea why my sister got double Cole's pic in such a quick succession. It only took her about one or two weeks to get another one while i have to wait for months to get a single pic from my Villager








*


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally got my dirt paths to set in for my forest area where my character and Pudge lives! My god these are annoying to make. They aren't even as thick or consistent as I want them to be, but whatever. 











My new house exterior! Before my tropical makeover my mayor's house area looked like this:






More photos of the redesign here!


----------



## Squeaky

Never mind, pics won't attach properly! : (


----------



## dizzy bone

I am READY for new horizons!! B) This is a room in my town's community centre. I'll be uploading my dream address soon but it's super late and not a lot of people will probably play or visit because of ACNH...but I wanted to leave a cute ACNH dedicated room to anyone who does visit.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Imagining Things...*






*Since New Horizons is getting really closer, i suppose i need to share how my Plaza Tree and its surroundings have changed over the last 8 months*


































​


----------



## AccfSally

*




Sally is the last villager to visit my house in New Leaf. ;-;

I hope I get her on New Horizons.​*


----------



## moonford

AccfSally said:


> *View attachment 232413
> 
> 
> View attachment 232414
> 
> Sally is the last villager to visit my house in New Leaf. ;-;
> 
> I hope I get her on New Horizons.​*



Bless. 

I'm sure it's super heartwarming to see your favourite baby visit you as you head of to New Horizons, I kinda regret the fact that I haven't played New Leaf properly...so I never had a final good-bye.


----------



## Hanif1807

*I feel like i'm one of the few people who are still playing New Leaf regularly because my Switch + Game haven't arrived yet lol

Just asked Isabelle to change the ordinance to Beautiful Town so my town won't really look like a dead town when i start to rarely visit my town. We also already packed our stuffs for our flight to the deserted island... again





My last-but-not-really announcement to my Villagers





My last-but-not-really sleep in my town, hoping tomorrow waking up on my own island lol



​*


----------



## SilverWolf21

This is what I booted up my town to. I wonder if the game knows something I don't...


----------



## USN Peter

Visited my town for the first time since ACNH's release date to check on villagers...


BEST. PETITION. EVER.


Skye was camping today, and she agreed to move in. 
I almost missed her if I didn't decide to play ACNL today.


----------



## GuerreraD

I visited Ninten (official Nintendo town) the other day and noticed something. How do you get the small carpet in the tent??? I don't remember seeing it before, but it's kinda nice! Neutral and non-thematic!


----------



## pochy

the christmas lights on the trees are so calming to me   edit: (especially after xmas for some reason)


----------



## Seastar

This thread has died because of New Horizons, but I will share some of my screenshots anyway!




Uhhhh









I actually do leave junk everywhere, so whoops.



I can now Streetpass with myself.






_I *am* an adult, Cyrano!_


----------



## antoniocmg

I have a question... theres anyway to transfer my screenshots to my cellphone camera role?


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

A close Bug-Off but was able to capture the Gold! Fang with the Bronze trophy on his first day in Lyleston!





Throwback to my birthday party with Roscoe, Rosie and Joey! Three original villagers from Day 1!


----------



## antoniocmg

Heres my new village, got freckles, lucky and blanche


----------



## my-peculiar-dream

double rainbows in ethereal!!





no one likes this pwp - but it really fit the theme of a certain part of my town!





beau asked me to bring rodney to his house!


----------



## Hanif1807

*My town just turned one year old today*
*



*
*



I also made a "quick" town tour video of my ACNL town to celebrate it *



Spoiler: Video


----------



## canary:)

Enjoying a beautiful summer in New Leaf ‹3 





My garden area


----------



## canary:)

Checking my health at hospital. Please stay safe everyone


----------



## Nunnafinga

Back to New Leaf after four months.Some of my villagers took my absence a bit harder than others.I miss quite a few things from this game:the simplicity,more responsive controls,perfect fruit among other things.I even miss the frickin' stylus.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 289964
> View attachment 289966
> Back to New Leaf after four months.Some of my villagers took my absence a bit harder than others.I miss quite a few things from this game:the simplicity,more responsive controls,perfect fruit among other things.I even miss the frickin' stylus.


I bet it's a struggle to go through pockets and make pro designs in NH without a stylus. Nintendo really need to start working on making styluses for Switch. I always had to use a phone stylus.


----------



## mangoseason

I didn’t know Olivia was such a softie


----------



## Neb

I got some new furniture for my house!


Spoiler: House


----------



## pochy

hahaha


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Long-time friend Felicity stopped by Lyleston this week on a rainy day! 








Joey won this month's Bug Catching contest! 





Rosie and I enjoying the nice weather near the 'Fountain of Fame.'




Muffy, Tia, Roscoe and I were loving DJ KK's mix on Thursday night.


----------



## Mr_Persona

RoscoeNRosie said:


> View attachment 322212
> Long-time friend Felicity stopped by Lyleston this week on a rainy day!
> 
> View attachment 322213
> View attachment 322215
> 
> Joey won this month's Bug Catching contest!
> 
> View attachment 322214
> 
> Rosie and I enjoying the nice weather near the 'Fountain of Fame.'
> 
> View attachment 322216
> Muffy, Tia, Roscoe and I were loving DJ KK's mix on Thursday night.


So glad to see new screenshots in this thread again! Town looks beautiful colorful!


----------



## Dunquixote

Here is the picture of Apple that I've mentioned in a couple of threads, along with other screenshots (these are a couple of years old, but I thought people would still be interested in them): 



Spoiler: Hide and Seek


















Yup! Very easy to find, Marina.





Spoiler: Random Screenshots





 









I mentioned this one in another thread as well. <.< Heck no, Keaton, you big creep. Not great at all!



 I seriously miss hide and seek and fetch me this villager within an hour requests.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Here are some of the screenshots I took of the fireworks show last month. I didn't go to many of them because I just kept forgetting, but I did manage to get a few pictures when I was there.


----------



## The Pennifer

I’m not sure what is happening on the beach at Bellflower, but it looks menacing!!





	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

I am newly in love with the Horshoe crabs, I finally caught one and displayed it, and its little tail moves back-and-forth !!!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Dunquixote said:


> Here is the picture of Apple that I've mentioned in a couple of threads, along with other screenshots (these are a couple of years old, but I thought people would still be interested in them):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hide and Seek
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 322379
> View attachment 322381
> View attachment 322383
> View attachment 322391
> View attachment 322393
> Yup! Very easy to find, Marina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 322397
> View attachment 322398
> View attachment 322399
> View attachment 322401
> I mentioned this one in another thread as well. <.< Heck no, Keaton, you big creep. Not great at all!
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously miss hide and seek and fetch me this villager within an hour requests.


xD sounds like a crazy day in the neighborhood

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



The Pennifer said:


> I’m not sure what is happening on the beach at Bellflower, but it looks menacing!!
> 
> View attachment 323173
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020
> 
> I am newly in love with the Horshoe crabs, I finally caught one and displayed it, and its little tail moves back-and-forth !!!


Nice pet turtles even if this thread is for NL photos. But still it's nice!


----------



## SenpaiPuppy

I am very much a Procrastinator when it comes to Sorting my Items...


----------



## missy.

Kabuki and I visiting in his house. He is so cute! Yes, I was time traveling and yes, wearing a red nose, and yes, spamming emotes at him.


----------



## missy.

Kyle visits my house today and doesn’t want to leave:





Olivia disapproves of Tia’s ice cream cake:


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

In early October, Coco officially left Lyleston for a new adventure. Roscoe helped me add her name to the Fountain of Fame.




Afterwards, he showed me his newest addition to his crib - a shark tank! Next to the toilet, of all places!




The newest Lyleston resident is Flo - and Rosie is happy, because she finally has a nearby neighbor!



Fang helped me add Flo's tile to the town square.



It was a great Halloween in Lyleston - Roscoe seemed to enjoy trick-or-treating more than anyone else.



Poor Frobert was not a fan of my bug costume.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Another week in Lyleston! I enjoyed this conversation between Fauna and Frobert.













On Tuesday, Roscoe helped grill up some food as we enjoyed a day at our indoor beach in the chilly weather.





Rosie and I were excited to see former residents Yuka and Cousteau at the club this week!





Finally, Julian visited our campsite this week. Unfortunately, we were not able to invite him to stay at this time.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I was taking a trip down memory lane looking over my picture collection from my old town and found this great conversation. I love Broccolo so much.











I need to start taking more pictures of my new town, soon...


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

The likable Lyman left town a few weeks ago. He's off to find a better place to train - perhaps somewhere more mountainous. He promised to visit, though!





Fang dominated the Fishing Tourney, with Deirdre and Roscoe earning silver and bronze trophies, respectively. Fang always is the one to beat in our sporting events!





It was great to see Muffy and Eunice on busy Main Street - they had to fill me in on all of their latest happenings!





The town was ecstatic to replace our old 'modern' bench for a new 'fairy tale' one. A great spot to fish!





It was a great Thanksgiving in Lyleston! Chef Fauna and I swapped cooking secrets, and Franklin and I made a nice feast for the town.









Today, we first welcomed our newest neighbor - Cesar!





Finally, tonight Roscoe helped prepare the annual town holiday tree. Snow is in the forecast soon!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Here's my screenshots from the Northern Lights tonight.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Here are some highlights from the Huglands' first Toy Day!


----------



## vinardea

Usually I don't post anything in here, but, as it was my first New Year celebration in ACNL, it's kind of... special to me?.. so I thought I could share some screenshots in this thread. It's not much, but still... here it goes (hope i'm doing it right lol) :

 For some reason, Portia was staying at home while everyone was outside on the town plaza, watching the Countdown. So I decided to visit her. Then, she told me this... how ironic.






 So I left Portia's house and headed to the plaza. I talked to some villagers in here... and, to be honest, at that very moment I felt just like them.



-  



 Finally, the Countdown was over and we started the celebration!



 -


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Happy New Year! It was a fun month of December in Lyleston!

Cesar has been enjoying his time in Lyleston - he and Fang have become the best of friends.





The snowstorm hit on December 12th -  beautiful as always!





Joey and I danced the night away with former residents Tia and Marcie at Club LOL in early December - we all love jumping and raising the roof. 





Margie came to visit our Igloo! She could not stay, but maybe we'll see her again sometime.





Fang celebrated his birthday on the 17th! We had a great party with him, Cesar and Fauna.









Though Santa mixed up some lamps in his toy bag (oops!), it was a great Toy Day in Lyleston!









Rosie, Flo, Diana, Cesar and Fang were all in the plaza at midnight to celebrate the New Year!





Though Roscoe stayed in to avoid the cold, we made sure to celebrate at his place.


----------



## LadyDestani

Deirdre's comment about 2020 could not have felt more appropriate.


----------



## Nooblord

Found some old ACNL pics on my phone. Kinda makes me wanna get back into it.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

A January update from Lyleston!

We had two birthdays this month! Joey celebrated his birthday on the 3rd...





...while Diana celebrated on the 4th! Cesar always seems to find the party!





Speaking of Cesar, he his thinking about moving in February, but is making the most of his time in Lyleston. Here he is on his favorite bench in the town square.





The town raised our goal of $796,000 to build a beautiful tower - Rosie loves the view from her house.





We were treated to a beautiful aurora borealis display twice this month. 








Although none of them were able to stay, Gala, Gloria, Iggly and Roald visited our campsite this month.





In mid-January, Flo packed her bags and embarked on a new journey.





A few days later, our newest neighbor, Marshal arrived!





Deirdre and I often brave the weather to enjoy some fishing in the pond near our houses. Here's to hoping for warmer days ahead!


----------



## Tonlah

Hung some pictures of my cats up


----------



## TaneShtorm

Thanks for the tips. I will take my screenshots through Nintendo. But I also have a Wild Swarm game where I collect bee symbols. This Casino Video Slot 2020 ( ビデオスロット 勝ちやすい )


----------



## Nunnafinga

I dusted off some old screenshots.I kinda miss my New Leaf towns.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

In early February, Cesar moved out of Lyleston. We were sorry to see him go, but he's off to spread his cheer elsewhere!





Festivale was a success!









Our final snowstorm hit on the 21st - goodbye winter!





Finally, Fauna and I celebrated Rosie's birthday today!


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Today is Fauna's birthday! Fang and I celebrated with her this morning.





March was a busy month in Lyleston...first, our neighbor Curt moved to town!





When I was on vacation for a week or so, Marshal decided he wanted to leave Lyleston. Luckily, I was able to help him find a new home!








A few days later, our newest neighbor Ankha stopped by our campsite and was invited to stay in town!





Frobert and I showed Ankha our museum. Ankha was hoping for more artwork, while Frobert was very excited to visit the bug rooms.








With Spring right around the corner, we built a baseball stadium on the West side of town! Rosie was excited to play!







Finally, here are some fun moments with a few neighbors this month!


----------



## GuerreraD

A funny thing this cranky wolf told me today.  I think someone needs glasses...

"Aaaah, what such a BUG!... Oh, it is you, Phoenix!
Puf, I thought you were some new insect species or something. Ha ha ha, ooomm!"


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,it's kind of like a different planet.......but there's not as much to do there.




Greetings from Patorana,August 26,2021.


----------



## plasticforks

I play on 2ds (because poor) so if that affects the quality of these i am so sorry about that! hopefully its not that bad?

anyway, heres some random screenshots from my town!



a view of one of the streets in my town



screenshot from rossetti's toilet lol















some views of my house currently
and of course



me finally getting perfect town a couple weeks ago!​


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,Id say that the piggies missed me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've had this kitty kat in various Animal Crossing games for 19 years.






I've really missed these guys in New Horizons.At least there is the possibility of bringing them back.


----------



## Nunnafinga

A rainbow....New Leaf style.




♬_....and I'll cry if I want to......_.♬  




Yeah...I've been disinterested in New Horizons lately so I decided to start a new New Leaf town.I'm not sure what kind of town it will be or how long I'll play in it but here goes nothin'.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got Punchy to move in using the ol' campsite reset trick.I reset about twenty times and saw some villagers I already have like Marshal and
Quillson.


----------



## Nunnafinga

New Leaf stuff that's missing from New Horizons:




Hide & Seek




Perfect fruit




Katrina




Gyroids


----------



## Nunnafinga

More New Leaf stuff that's missing from New Horizons:




The Police Station







Tortimer Island and Kapp'n




Amiibo crossover villagers like Cece and Viche',Epona,Felyne,Inkwell,Medli,Ganon and Wolf Link




Orderable clothing and items from the Welcome Amiibo villager RVs


----------



## Nunnafinga

Saw a rare double rainbow yesterday.




I forgot that I can walk on the stage in Club LOL.




Police station dedication ceremony with some of my villagers.I have these animals right now:
Rosie
Stu
Boris
Shari
Punchy
Daisy
Leopold
Billy
Francine

I'm not sure who to get for my tenth villager but I'm considering Vivian,Cece,Ellie,Poppy and Diana.


----------



## melonbread

me in front of my house! i love the kiddie exterior, i really miss it in new horizons… : - o also i have grown so many apple trees ahaha! my space is overgrown with apple trees but that’s okay  (also you can see a cherry tree there) : ^ )


----------



## Nunnafinga

Vivian has landed in Encore.




I had totally forgotten about that Amiibo Camera thingy.I assembled this particular group of villagers because with the exception of Rosie,I've never had them in any of my Animal Crossing towns or islands.How do I always wind up with two cats?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Twilight time







I caught only two bugs but it was enough to win the Bug Off.Yay me.


----------



## GuerreraD

Wanting to share this  It's the whirlpool room I designed for our cabin in the past Camp Bell Tree!
(NH players probably won't like it, but... whatever, NL still rocks!)


----------



## xara

GuerreraD said:


> Wanting to share this  It's the whirlpool room I designed for our cabin in the past Camp Bell Tree!
> (NH players probably won't like it, but... whatever, NL still rocks!)
> 
> View attachment 400476 View attachment 400477



i actually really like this! i don’t believe i’ve seen anyone make anything for tbt in any of the previous games since new horizons came out, so this was a lovely surprise! new leaf really does rock, and your whirlpool room looks beautiful!


----------



## Nunnafinga

You are a lucky cat.




Is this too close?Is that why you're standing in a corner?Thanks for trimming your nosehair.




Look what...er,I mean who came in the mail today.Wolf Link is the only crossover villager I didn't have an Amiibo for but I do now.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ah,the good old days when your cranky villager would get upset if you found him right away during a game of hide & seek.




It looks like our cells will again be filled by the scent and flavor of Brewster's coffee very soon.




I have another New Leaf town called Radish that I started a couple of years ago but rarely played.I've had Cece's Amiibo for quite a while but didn't have Viche's until recently so I got them together in Radish to see how they look together.They're both a lot cuter then I remember but are there any AC squirrels that aren't at least kinda cute?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Not sure if it was always here and I just now noticed it, but there is a rainbow and it just looks cute.


----------



## PacV

Shh, he's sleeping.



	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2021

Hurray!!!


----------



## StrawberryMintExplosion

So I went on Archiverse (An archive of old miiverse posts) And found this on my old miiverse account!


I wish my 2ds still worked so I could see my old town again...


----------



## michito

A bit ago my friend came over my town to celebrate an early new years ^^
I recently deleted my savefile and made a new town, so she also wanted to see how it was coming along


----------



## Yanrima~

extremely ancient ACNL screenshots of my old town before deleting the town.












_(excuse me?)_


----------



## michito

Already shared a pair on the dream code thread, but here's a few more of my town during a cherry blossom rain ^^ (even if you can barely see the petals here.. :'p)
My town is all pink, so I was real excited for the cherry trees


----------



## PacV




----------



## Chrysopal

Well honestly guys (dudettes)... That was the plan..


----------



## strawbunnycake

Nothing calms me and makes me feel as comforted and cozy as ACNL


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Just some screenshots from the 1st Anniversary of Mayor Dren's Inauguration on July 29th. I originally wanted to embed these photos in my post here, but I couldn't find my SD card adapter. Anyway... check these out:


















Find this particular shot funny because of
the faces.



I really enjoy having him wear skirts and
dresses. This outfit really suits him, too.



I actually did send out letters. This day took
a lot outta me...




I converted each of these photos individually, and I can't go over the twenty images limit, so I'll settle with just these nine. It'd be an understatement to say that I'm attached to this particular _Animal Crossing_ game compared to the others.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I'm just curious how everyone is getting their 3ds pictures now that the 3ds image share has been shut down? 
I don't have a computer so I can't get them off the sd card. I figured this would be the best place to ask haha


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm just curious how everyone is getting their 3ds pictures now that the 3ds image share has been shut down?
> I don't have a computer so I can't get them off the sd card. I figured this would be the best place to ask haha


Tried using your phone? Believe I used mine in conjunction with my computer.


----------



## Bagelbagon

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm just curious how everyone is getting their 3ds pictures now that the 3ds image share has been shut down?
> I don't have a computer so I can't get them off the sd card. I figured this would be the best place to ask haha


i had to buy a lightning to sd camera card reader, it was around $30 from bestbuy. I can plug it into the charging port on my phone and it works pretty well. I think I also used to log into my email with the internet browser and email them to myself, but eventually I got tired of the abysmally slow webpage loading speed.


----------



## LadyDestani

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm just curious how everyone is getting their 3ds pictures now that the 3ds image share has been shut down?
> I don't have a computer so I can't get them off the sd card. I figured this would be the best place to ask haha


I use the internet browser on the 3DS to upload the pictures to imgur. Then I type in the link manually on my computer or my phone. It's a bit slow and painful, which is why I don't upload pictures very often.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

LadyDestani said:


> I use the internet browser on the 3DS to upload the pictures to imgur. Then I type in the link manually on my computer or my phone. It's a bit slow and painful, which is why I don't upload pictures very often.


Thankyou! I will probably try this route out. I don't have the patience to purchase some other device just to get some screenshots haha


----------

